# BANGKOK | Public Transport



## Wisarut

*Bangkok Subway*

Hi Everybody, 

The followign is BKK Subway in June 2004

Empty Phaholyothin Station - June 14, 2004








Inside Subway








Mind Your Step!









Waiting for the train to Hua Lamphong at Chatuchak









The trian is coming!









Samyan Station









Symbol of Samyan Staiton - Sala Phrakiaw of Chulalongkorn University.









Stairway to Heaven at Samyan









Look back to the bottom of the pit (Train to Hua Lamphong) and another floor
(Train to Bangsue)









Hallway to the turnstile at Samyan









Trunstile - not working yet - waitign for tokens and smart cards -> TVVMs still at the ship from France -> not reaches Laem Chabang Yet










Wait unit I scan the next set of photo


----------



## Wisarut

I have been into Subway in this evening - the Faithful evening that is the starting point of BKK Subway System. I rode Van to Chatuchak and the ride bus No 69 to
BMA 2. I reach Fortune town by riding Motorcycle to Fortune Town to reach prha Ram 9 Station ... There was an online game masco show at Gate 1 


At about 6 PM ... many people were storming Hua Lamphong as well as Phra Ram 9 Station. I could see those people from thsoe kids to grannies - couples - Farang, Chinese -> Storming Rama 9 Station ... Even the News Anchor from Asahi TV alogn with camera crew and interpreter were heading into Subway Gate 1 of Phra Ram 9 Station

At 7:25 PM - the gates were opening and human waves were heading into the booths and to buy 10-Baht smart tokens (imported from Japan at 80 Baht/piece) and 300-Baht Smart cards. I bought Both of them. When the first train RELEASED by His Majesty was not arrived yet, I ran to pick the wallet - one of the gift for the first 99999 passengers in addition to the stationery. 

Prha Ram 9 is the only other Station I know that ther is Subway TVM installed. 

WHen the Subway released by His Majesty Arrived, I took a half of the roll on the Japanese news anchors who interview the young passengers as well as a mother and a baby inside the subway ... 

When I arrived into Hua Lamphong, I was STUNTED on the shck waves of local people storming Hua Lamphong .... It is even worse than Phra Ram 9 Station. BMCL and MRTA Officers have to closed Gate 2 (the Gate of His Majesty) and Gate 3 (the gate with pyramid in front of the gate) since many people are RAGING - closed to edge of insanity when they are goign storm into Subway station - due to the long lines of passengers 

Now, I could see the Golden plate sign at Gate 3 Showing the name of this Subway line in addition to the golden plate shown inside Hua Lamphong station ... But I have to come out of Gate 1 to buy a new roll of film and then have to walk on the stair of Gate 4 to platform sinee Gate 4 has NO escalators. 

For Lumphinee Station - It is very deep - even not as deep as Si Lom.

I could see the double tunnels for Orange line and the green liens to mark the tracks of future Orange line next to the Belgian Drawing

Subway heading to Bangsue and Hua Lamphong are filled up with passenger into Sadine cane level until it reaches 10 PM. 

At one time I heard the young men told his frtiend that "Subway Rollign stocks is 2nd handed left over from Siemens" -> Then I yell back to that young man "Where in the HELL you get such kind of Rumour?"

I could see Indian, and muslim Bangkokians, Japanese businessmen, Chinese tourists and Farang - and his girlfriends riging Subway in addition to those commonmen in Bangkokkians. I could see passengers coming in and coming out of subway to the platforms like sea waves at Major stations like Hua Lamphong, Queen Sirikit Center, Phra Ram 9, Sukhumvit, Chatuchak Park .... 

Kamphaen Phet station look very so so for me though ... even though now I could see the billboard covering the space which will become Metro Plaza.

To Expand Subway Systems Skytrain System and High Speed Rail System, Premier 
Thaksin BETTER tunr Millenium Steel or Sahaviriya Steel into Siamese version 
POSCO and Nippon Steel and turn the automobile assembly lines into Subway assembly lines.


It is very exhaused day for me ... You better wait unti I come up with the photos.


----------



## Guest

It looks like our Meteor, all automatic


----------



## Taipei101

Nice to see all the lovely Thai women walking around.


----------



## Taipei101

How I would love to be in Bangkok now!


----------



## Wisarut

Messr. Flo14 Not Yet to have the automatic subway like Meteor ... Even that, we want Siemens to have 6-car formation ... wuheter it comes from Austrian assembly line or Shanghai Assembly line. Even better, Set up the lcoal assmebly in Thailand. You better ask Alstom come up with the better version and plan for technol,ogy transfer if possible.


----------



## Taipei101

Good to see English signs, rare in most foreign subways.


----------



## CharlieP

FLo14 said:


> It looks like our Meteor, all automatic


For a second I was wondering how the passengers would board the train - an optical illusion makes it look as though it's above the doors!


----------



## CharlieP

Taipei101 said:


> Nice to see all the lovely Thai women walking around.


...assuming they're women


----------



## Trances

Oh so great that the sub way is up 
will the city liveable I cant wait to go back and see it


----------



## Taipei101

Theres a plan for a monorail in Dubai isn't there?


----------



## Nephasto

Taipei101 said:


> Theres a plan for a monorail in Dubai isn't there?


Just a project, or under construction i think.


----------



## kiku99

and it's now officially open.  The fare is only 10 baht or 25 US cents till Aug. 12 when they will raise to normal fare. i believe it's around 15-36 baht.


----------



## Isan

Token / Vendor Machine


----------



## Isan

*Carbin*


----------



## Isan

*Station*


----------



## Isan




----------



## BKKinTO

Can't wait to try when I get back !!


----------



## Wisarut

The Map of Bangyai Line (Bangsue - Bang Yai)










Chitlom Pier sign to link with Subway










How to Link Saensabe Boat with Subway System










Escalator for Flyover at Phaholyothin Station








Weekdays: (Mon - Fri)
Opened:6 AM - 9 AM. 3 PM - 8 PM
Weekends: (Sat - Sun)Opened: 10 AM - 8 PM
This restriction is duie to ENEEGY SAVING


----------



## Trances

This restriction is due to ENERGY SAVING ?
Sorry what do you mean ?


----------



## Wisarut

Now, AI Astrologers [Axxhologers] are tellign that the name of Subway company (BMCL) is so inauspecious that they are required to change the name to prevent further bad lucks .... 

However, I think the series of bad lucks are jsut a Karmic retribution form the heaven
to Ai Ch karnchang PCL


----------



## Wisarut

Now, Bangkok Bizweek (Weekly version of Bangkok Biznews -> Feb 25 - March 3, 2005) has found the causes of the subway malfunctions:

1) The Subway system has been Designed Exclusively for Alstom-Mitsubishi subway rolling stocks .... NOT for the rolling stocks from the Other companies .... 

2) Subway Rolling stocks of Siemens were produced from Austrian Assembly l;ine wihich may not so good as German assembly line ....


----------



## BKKinTO

One of the official website of BANGKOK Subway. 
http://www.bangkokmetro.co.th


----------



## hkskyline

*Thai Government Scraps Plan to Buy Mass Transit Firms - Report*

*THAI PRESS: Govt Scraps Plan To Buy Mass-Transit Firms *
4 May 2005

BANGKOK (Dow Jones)--The Thai government has scrapped plans to take over the operations of Bangkok's skytrain, which is currently run by Bangkok Mass Transit System PCL, or BTS, and the underground metro line, which is operated by Bangkok Metro Ltd., or BMCL, after the negotiations failed many times, the Post Today reports, citing Utid Tamvatin, head of the negotiation team, and Excise Department Director-General.

The government had planned to buy out the operations of Bangkok's skytrain and subway from the private companies to integrate the city's mass transit systems.

The report cited Utid as saying that the negotiations failed because the operators didn't want to sell their shares to the government,

A financial source cited in the report, however, said the plan's failure was mainly due to the government's attempt to buy the stakes of both companies at par value, which was considered too low.

Newspaper Web site: http://www.posttoday.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Thai Govt To Buy 25% Stake In Bangkok Metro For THB2.45B *
31 May 2005

BANGKOK (Dow Jones)--The Thai Cabinet Tuesday gave approval for the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand to invest THB2.45 billion to buy 2.45 billion new shares, or a 25% stake, in Bangkok Metro Ltd., a private subway operator, government spokesman Chalermdej Jombunud said. 

The cabinet has also allowed the MRTA to borrow THB2.45 billion from local financial institutions to finance the acquisition, he told reporters after a weekly cabinet meeting. 

The purchase is part of a previous agreement between MRTA and Bangkok Metro when the concession for the subway was awarded. 

The government had planned to buy out the operations of Bangkok's skytrain and subway from private companies to integrate the city's mass transit systems. 

However, the negotiations have stalled so far because the operators cannot agree with the government on the price.


----------



## Jo




----------



## sfgadv02

I like how transits now-a-days have these 'glass' entrance. Very nice, places like Spain and the new entrance/exit in Hong Kong are really nice.


----------



## Leichestern

The stations look abit like the ones in singapore.


----------



## archstudent

*Premier Thaksin askign German Firms for Monorail*
Manager - August 3, 2005

Premier Thaksin has invited the outgoing German Ambassador (Herrn. Fon Steschow) 
to talk with him abotu the monorail projects after installign the system for Chian and Malaysia. 
This Monrail can constructed faster than BTS Skytrain at cheaper prices.... 

The outgoign Germanambassador told Premeir Thaksin that Germany has the best monorail
systme in the world which has been installed to Shanghai (China) and KL (Malaysia). 
He'll dohisbest to get the goverment conenction in Berlin

Note: The Monrail isntaled in Shanghai isactually MAGLEV while the KL Monorail has been done mymalay Firm ... It seemsto me that our Leader has already messed up and mixed up. 

Note2: It might be the Faults fo the Manager Correspondents who have mixed Shanghai Metroand KLIA Express (both done by Siemens) ....


----------



## archstudent

MRTA Extension (Purple Line) finished in 2009


----------



## archstudent

SRT Red line (Airport link)










now under construction ... set to completed in 2008


----------



## londonindyboy

stunning pics.


----------



## archstudent

*CITY AIR TERMINAL AT MAKKASAN * under construction now


----------



## londonindyboy

NICE RENDERINGS.


----------



## BKKinTO

yes,it's going to be awesome.


----------



## BKKinTO

Can't wait to ride the train from NBIA to The city


----------



## adidas

Nice


----------



## Isan




----------



## Len

Are the trains full during rush hour?


----------



## Chad

Most likely, yes.


----------



## Tubeman

Yup saw this under construction when I was in Bangkok in January... Looks like there's a long way to go, but most of the viaduct supports along the route have been erected.


----------



## atom

Ramkhamhaeng Station









Hua Mark Station



























Ban Thabchang Station









Lad Krabang Station


















Suvarnabhumi Airport Station


----------



## atom

The train


----------



## atom

New pics of new Purple Line


----------



## atom




----------



## thainotts

^^ Bidding for a contractor will hopefully be done in a few months. The purple line is the line nearest to implementation. Hopefully construction will start before year end.


----------



## dida888

I wished this project bringing the living qualities to Thai.


----------



## Bitxofo

Very nice system.
kay:
I will check it tomorrow in BKK!
:happy:


----------



## BKKinTO

Very nice perspective!!


----------



## Elmo

The Thai love their concrete!


----------



## allurban

I do like the chipcoin...

easy to use, easy to carry, low maintenance costs...

Cheers, m


----------



## Zoowatch

*from wikipedia*


----------



## hkskyline

*Thailand to start train line bidding in August *

BANGKOK, April 25 (Reuters) - Thailand expects to start the bidding for two of Bangkok's planned $4.7 billion, four mass transit lines in August after several delays, Industry Minister Kosit Panpiemras said on Wednesday. 

"The Transport Ministry is ready to open the bidding for the red and purple lines in August," he told reporters, referring to the northern red line and the western purple line. 

The financing had yet to be decided, but it should come from domestic loans which would help boost an economy beset by weak investment and consumption, he said without elaborating. 

The bidding, first planned for early this year, then April or May, had to be postponed further because of delayed regulatory processes, government officials said. 

The lines are the first infrastructure projects initiated by ousted Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra to be implemented by an interim government installed by the military after a September coup. 

They are part of projects Thaksin's government planned to spend $44 billion on between 2005 and 2009 to spur economic growth, but were delayed by the political crisis which led to the bloodless coup. ($1=34.80 Baht)


----------



## hkskyline

*Thailand to get three new rail lines worth 2 bln dlrs *

BANGKOK, May 22, 2007 (AFP) - The Thai cabinet on Tuesday approved three new rail lines worth over 70 billion baht (two billion dollars), which they hope will encourage three million people per day to use public transport. 

Two of the projects are light rail lines in Bangkok, a city known for its congested streets and backed-up traffic. Their combined value will be 65 billion baht, said transport minister Thira Haocharoen. 

The third rail line, costing 5.8 billion baht, will link the eastern province of Chachoengsao to a deep-sea port, and bidding for all three is expected to start in July, Thira said. Construction will begin next year. 

Bangkok's existing mass transit system has three lines -- two above ground, and one underground -- totalling 75 kilometres (47 miles) of tracks. Together they carry almost 630,000 passengers a day. 

Officials predict that at least three million people will use the capital's mass transit system when the two new city commuter lines with a combined track length of 41 kilometres are completed by 2010. 

"They will take people from provinces neighbouring Bangkok and the suburbs to the centre of Bangkok in 40 minutes or an hour," said Pranote Suriya, a traffic planning official with with transport ministry. 

"It is good for Bangkok's traffic because it takes cars off the streets." 

Thira said the rail lines would be funded by loans from local banks and some state money, while the government would also seek a loan from the Japan Bank for International Cooperation. 

The rail projects were part of an ambitious public works programs instigated by deposed premier Thaksin Shinawatra, who was overthrown in a coup last year.


----------



## hkskyline

*Thai voters to get free rides for referendum *

BANGKOK, Aug 10, 2007 (AFP) - Bangkok's subway will give free rides when polls open for a referendum next week, while other public transport will discount fares to encourage people to vote, officials said Friday. 

Free rides will be on offer while polls are open for the vote on a new constitution on August 19, the transport ministry said in a statement. 

Buses and trains across the country will slash fares by 50 percent for four days around the referendum in a bid to encourage migrant workers to cast ballots, the statement said. 

Most Thais have to vote in their home towns, which for millions of people means leaving the cities where they work and heading into the countryside for the referendum. 

But with a low turnout expected, the government is doing everything it can to encourage people to cast ballots -- including declaring a three-day weekend for the nation's first-ever referendum. 

Thailand's army-installed government is asking voters to approve a constitution backed by the military. 

The generals who ousted elected prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra last September say the constitution is the first step toward restoring democracy, with general elections expected later this year. 

Opponents say the charter will give the military continued influence in government through powerful appointees. 

If voters reject the charter, the military has reserved the power to impose a constitution regardless.


----------



## Yappofloyd

Never on time....

*CONSTRUCTION / MASS-TRANSIT LINES JBIC agrees to lend B5.76bn for Purple line WICHIT CHANTANUSORNSIRI Bkk Post 14/08/07*
The Public Debt Management Office will borrow 5.76 billion baht under the 2007 budget to finance the first phase of the 23-kilometre Purple line mass-transit route running from Bang Yai to Bang Sue. The loans are expected to be signed with the Japan Bank for International Co-operation on Thursday, according to sources. 

The financing programme will move forward even though the government is expected to miss its deadline this month to open bidding for construction along the route. If the bidding is formally delayed, the PDMO will shift funds raised this fiscal year to fiscal 2008 for the programme. The Purple line, deemed the most ready for construction of the three new Bangkok mass-transit routes approved earlier this year by the cabinet, has completed its environmental impact assessments. 

Two other routes, the Red and Blue lines, have yet to receive EIA approval, a key requirement before financing can be secured. The three routes are expected to cost 160 billion baht in total, with 45 billion going to the Purple line; 59 billion for the Red line, which runs from Rangsit to Bang Sue and Bang Sue to Taling Chan; and 52.5 billion for the Blue line stretching from Bang Sue to Tha Phra and Bang Khae and Hua Lamphong to Tha Phra. 

Around 52% of the financing for the three routes, or 84 billion baht, will come from JBIC loans. The rest will be raised from domestic government borrowings and allocations from the central budget. The new light rail lines will be integrated with the current Bangkok subway and Bangkok Skytrain systems. Economists hope that work on the new lines, which are expected to take four years to complete, will help stimulate economic growth in 2008 and jump-start private investment in the property sector.


----------



## BKKinTO

Can't wait for the purple line.


----------



## hkskyline

*Thai govt slashes transport fares to boost voting *

BANGKOK, Nov 21, 2007 (AFP) - Bus and train fares across Thailand will be cut for four days around next month's elections to encourage people to vote in the first polls since last year's coup, the transport ministry said Wednesday. 

Thais cast their ballots on December 23 in the polls that aim to restore democracy to the country following a bloodless military coup which ousted premier Thaksin Shinawatra in September 2006. 

The army-backed cabinet has already declared December 24 as a holiday, to encourage voters to trek back to their hometowns to cast their ballots. 

Passengers travelling coach on intercity buses and trains will pay only half the normal fare from December 21 to 24, if they show their voter registration cards. 

Bangkok's metro buses and river taxis will also halve fares on voting day, while the subway will let passengers ride for free, a transport ministry official said. 

The government hopes voter turnout will reach 70 percent. 

Early front runners in the elections are Thailand's oldest political outfit, the Democrat Party, and the People Power Party, which was taken over by members of Thaksin's disbanded Thai Rak Thai (Thais Love Thais) party. 

The junta and the civilian government it appointed have vowed the polls will fully restore democracy in Thailand. 

But analysts question how free and fair the elections can be when about one-third of the country is still under martial law and Thai Rak Thai, which stormed the polls in 2001 and 2005, has been dissolved.


----------



## Bentown

Nice Bkk subway system.......


----------



## Wisarut

Now, at least the construction of Purple line is about to start ... just get the contractor and cleear the land exppaorpriation roun Tao Poon and Bang Phai area ....


----------



## philip

I was in Thailand last month, and I took some pictures from the Baiyoke hotel.

*Photos taken July 14, 2008.*

The Airport Link can be seen in the middle of the pictures.

Judging from what I saw and according to local Thai people, there is no way the line can be opened this year. There are still extensive work to be done including putting up walls in the stations. It may open next year.


----------



## Bentown

@BKK MRT subway station










by RCM273LDN


----------



## LAmarODom420

blkmage said:


> May I add this..
> proposed plans for the mass transit
> a little old, but it gives a clear view of what the lines will look like.
> (it does not include the BRT line)
> 
> Some of the line may change, extended or new lines may be added.


Great map. Does anyone have this in English?


----------



## blkmage

^^ I can only find this in english it's a little old (2005) and the pink and brown lines are missing, but it's a great overview of what it will look like!


----------



## blkmage

From thai forum



cHemon said:


> *August 9, 2008*
> 
> ภาพมุมสูงบริเวณสถานีพญาไทครับ
> 
> 
> ตัวสถานี BTS พญาไท
> ARL ข้ามหลังคาสถานีไปเลย
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ใกล้มากเลย





cHemon said:


> ภาพรวมๆ





cHemon said:


> งานวางคานสถานี
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางเดินเชื่อมต่อ BTS ที่ชั้นขายตั๋ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ปลายด้านที่มาจากสถานีราชปรารภ


----------



## Magellan

What are the arrangements for integration with road transport at the main city-end station? There does not seem to be much space available for drop-off, or coach stands etc.


----------



## MelbourneCity

What are the differences between the trains with the red, and those with blue?


----------



## Magellan

MelbourneCity said:


> What are the differences between the trains with the red, and those with blue?


I think the red are the Express Trains, while the blue ones are the stopping service.


----------



## blkarr0ws

look in the map you could see two lines


----------



## blkarr0ws

red-express airport to city blue- cityline


----------



## omevil

ARL Makkasan station

Form Thai forum


----------



## Bentown

*from Thai forum*

*SRT RED LINE*

by *napolean*



napoleon said:


> North Red Line 2008
> 
> 
> Source: Design Concept Co.





napoleon said:


> East Red Line 2008
> 
> 
> Source: Design Concept Co.


----------



## Bentown

*New Bang Sue Terminal*



napoleon said:


> Source: Design Concept Co.


----------



## v_florin

That's all very well and cute, but the SRT is so incompetent at even basic everyday activities that I doubt the above renderings are going to become reality unless the whole institution is overhauled.


----------



## napoleon

ARL is constructing over the BTS's Phayathai station.

You can see a blue crane in the middle of picture.


----------



## napoleon

cHemon said:


> *September 12, 2008*
> 
> Rajprarob Station



.,




cHemon said:


> *September 14, 2008*
> 
> โครงเหล็กหลังคาชานชาลาติดตั้งไปเยอะมากเลยครับ
> ใหญ่โตจริงๆ





cHemon said:


> สถานีราชปรารภเริ่มติดตั้งโครงหลังคาแล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> มองย้อนไปทางด้านประตูน้ำ


----------



## hkskyline

How much track sharing will there be? Even the travel time on th slower commuter trains seem quite reasonable.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

hkskyline said:


> How much track sharing will there be? Even the travel time on th slower commuter trains seem quite reasonable.


Track sharing will not be possible, because the Airport Link is standard gauge while other railway lines are metre gauge.


----------



## napoleon

http://www.angkor.com/2bangkok/2bangkok/forum/showthread.php?p=22786#post22786










Pic by Khun ncr (on 2bangkok.com Forum)


----------



## Bentown

*ARL update*



Yappofloyd said:


> Khun ncr from 2bangkok Forum has taken some great pics of the Airport Link Terminal (some 100 photos) and two videos for anyone who is interested; http://www.angkor.com/2bangkok/2bangkok/forum/showthread.php?p=22786#post22786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic by Khun ncr (on 2bangkok.com Forum)


from Thai forum


----------



## Bentown

*BRT Bus rapid transit update*

from http://www.bangkokbrt.com

*11/09/09*

สถานี รถไฟฟ้าช่องนนทรี:Nonsee station




























สถานี อาคารสงเคราะห์: Arcansongkor station










สถานี ถนนจันทร์:Thanon chan station










สถานี นราราม 3:Nara 3 station




























สถานี วัดดอกไม้:Watdokmai station










สถานี สะพานพระราม 9:Saphan Praram 9 station










สถานี สะพานพระราม 3:Saphan Praram 3 station


----------



## napoleon

Photo by barth from Phayathai BTS station

10/09/2008


----------



## napoleon

Photo by cHemon September 20, 2008


*Phayathai Station*


----------



## Bentown

*Go To BKK MRT SUBWAY!*

by Robin Thom 



















*Go To BKK BTS SKYTRAIN!*


----------



## Bentown

*[email protected] subway*

by sicty


----------



## DJZG

wow... nice renderings of future  
and maps are pretty awesome :banana:


----------



## napoleon

Ratchaprarop station




barth said:


> Thanks cHemon for your "elevated" updates.
> My turn now, from a more down to earth point of view.
> 
> Ratchaprarop station
> 
> 19/09/2008


----------



## Bentown

*Skytrain shot!*

by lorcaraib


----------



## napoleon

Phayathai Station


East








West


----------



## EPA001

Fantastic construction in Bangkok going on! Good to see the new link to that gorgious new airport Suvarnabhumi!


----------



## blkmage

*From thai forum*
it´s in thai.. 



napoleon said:


> Dark Yellow line 17.8 Kms
> 
> MRT or LRT
> 
> 
> 
> Light Yellow line 12.6 Kms
> 
> LRT or Monorail





napoleon said:


> Brown Line 11 Kms
> 
> MRT





napoleon said:


> Pink Line 34.5 Kms
> 
> LRT or Monorail


----------



## napoleon

Phayathai Station


ARL project will across the BTS skytrain station.




cHemon said:


> *November 8, 2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ตัวสถานี BTS และ ARL พญาไท
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สุดสาย
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> พื้นที่ก่อสร้าง


----------



## Bentown

*ARL : UPDATE*

from Thai forum by cHemon

ARL Phayathai station connect with BTS skytrain



cHemon said:


> *November 8, 2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ตัวสถานี BTS และ ARL พญาไท
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สุดสาย
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> พื้นที่ก่อสร้าง


----------



## napoleon

today



Chad said:


>


----------



## Shezan

good news for BKK International


----------



## FM 2258

This project is coming along nicely, very spectacular looking project.


----------



## ~ Olympic ~

^^

Thx for update

ARL is coming :banana:


----------



## blkmage

*Bus Rapid Transit*



Speed said:


> they are still busy building this walkway (connecting to BTS Skytrain) for new BRT express line ...
> 
> phone cam (Samsung Omnia) at Chong Nonsi intersection


----------



## staff

I can't read Thai. Any connection to Ramkhamhaeng?


----------



## blkmage

^^ that is likely to be in the orange line.. 
see post #22


----------



## napoleon

barth said:


> 04/12/2008
> 
> Ratchaprarop station, in Pratunam area


....


----------



## Bentown

*ARL UPDATE*

*Ratchaprarop station*



barth said:


> 11/12/2008
> 
> Ratchaprarop station, from the south side.
> I'm really curious to see what the ridership figures will be in the first few weeks/months of operation.


----------



## napoleon

barth said:


> 11/12/2008
> 
> Ratchaprarop station, from the south side.
> I'm really curious to see what the ridership figures will be in the first few weeks/months of operation.


...


----------



## ImBoredNow

That's going to be a nice ride through bangkok and it's suburbs.


----------



## napoleon

Phayathai Interchange Station




cHemon said:


> *December 21, 2008*
> 
> ความคืบหน้าสถานีพญาไทครับ


----------



## napoleon

cHemon said:


> สีเหลืองๆ น่าจะเป็นฉนวนกันร้อนครับ


...


----------



## napoleon

cHemon said:


> ปลายสถานีด้านตะวันออก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> งานวางรางครับ
> เป็นจุดสับเปลี่ยนรางก่อนเข้า/ออกสถานีพญาไท


,,,


----------



## napoleon

cHemon said:


> ช่องแสงด้านบน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ดูเหมือนชั้นใต้ชานชาลาจะปิดด้านทิศใต้เหมือนกัน


...


----------



## napoleon

cHemon said:


> ส่องเข้าไปในสถานี


...


----------



## napoleon

...



cHemon said:


> Quite a few escalators have been installed.
> 
> you can see the one covered in blue.


----------



## napoleon

barth said:


> 31/12/2008
> 
> Underneath Ratchaprarop station.


..


----------



## napoleon

cHemon said:


> *January 2, 2009*


....


----------



## napoleon

ChAiNaRaI said:


>


...


----------



## jaystar

wow very nice pics!
i really like bangkok!


----------



## napoleon

ChAiNaRaI said:


>


....


----------



## Thailand92

To Napoleon 

A lot of picture are very nice! I just cannot wait until it's open
I watched this project since there is nothing.

Would you please take a picture of Ramkamheng Station?
If you could do that that would be great! because it will 
be the station that I will use After it finish. Now i'm in USA 
so, I just want to see the progress! I will go back this June.


thanks


----------



## napoleon

Thailand92 said:


> To Napoleon
> 
> A lot of picture are very nice! I just cannot wait until it's open
> I watched this project since there is nothing.
> 
> Would you please take a picture of Ramkamheng Station?
> If you could do that that would be great! because it will
> be the station that I will use After it finish. Now i'm in USA
> so, I just want to see the progress! I will go back this June.
> 
> 
> thanks



Mr.cHemon posted in October.

ARL will be open on 12 August; Also It is a bad news for you.




cHemon said:


> *Ramkhamhaeng Station*
> October 8, 2008


----------



## Thailand92

It's ok
just want it to be finish.


----------



## napoleon

bestkub said:


> From Flickr By Tiltti


...


----------



## blkmage

by ray nimmo


----------



## napoleon

Yappofloyd said:


> The first train run on the tracks in this pic on 2bangkok provided by Khun Maverick,
> http://www.angkor.com/2bangkok/2bangkok/forum/showthread.php?p=24383#post24383


----------



## napoleon

marut said:


> ใกล้เข้ามาอีก...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ใกล้มาอีกนิด รถ Express นี่เอง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ใกล้เข้ามาอีก...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เต็มๆ ครับ



...


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

haaaaaaa finally ... time to say good by to: rip off limo-services (never used) - megajam´s on the highways to the city - 2h taxirides .... =) *applause*


----------



## napoleon

Gaia said:


> *
> *
> 
> 29/01/2009


...


----------



## Bentown

by adaptorplug


----------



## Bentown

ARL : Airport rail link update

look forward to CAT terminal










by adaptorplug

Test Test !!



Gaia said:


>


----------



## Bentown

*BTS extension update!*

from Thai forum by cHemon....



cHemon said:


> *January 2, 2009*





cHemon said:


>





cHemon said:


>





cHemon said:


>


----------



## davsot

^^^^
that last station is amazing!


----------



## napoleon

ont_happy said:


> วันนี้เจอขบวน CITY LINE ไปจอดรอเข้าสถานีหัวหมากตอนประมาณ 8 โมงครึ่งครับ
> ภาพนี้ถ่ายช่วงที่ผ่านถนนศรีนครินทร์


...


----------



## Yappofloyd

Yesterday 7 sets (count them) of rolling stock were 'parked' on the viaduct while works are undertaken in the depot;









An even better vantage point from the nearby apartment complex gives a better perspective looking east. Note the current haze in Bangkok.


----------



## Bentown

*ARL : Airport rail link testing...*

From Thai forum by Yappofloyd



Yappofloyd said:


> I was travelling south along Srinagarindra rd yesterday afternoon and as I approached the Airport Line I spotted a stationary train above the road just west of the Hua Mark station. Thinking that there may be a problem with a test run I stopped to see what was going on;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaining a better vantagte point a most interesting sight of 7 sets (count them) of rolling stock 'parked' on the viaduct revealed itself;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An even better vantage point from the nearby Floraville complex gave a better perspective. I assumed that there were some works taking place in the depot requiring the removal of all rolling stock.


----------



## napoleon

~ Olympic ~ said:


> Suvarnabhumi station
> 
> pic by -=เหมือนจะใช่=-
> 
> pantipcafe/blueplanet


..


----------



## Ten

wow...is this a station underneath the airport? cool!


----------



## napoleon

Airport train to open on Aug 12

Bangkokpost Published: 13/02/2009 at 08:38 PM


The Airport Link from the Phaya Thai and Makkasan areas of downtown Bangkok to Suvarnabhumi airport is set to open for passengers on Aug 12, the birthday of Her Majesty the Queen, deputy Transport Minister Sopon Zarum said on Friday.

He conceded some facilities, including the baggage carousel system, would not be ready on the opening day, but he said he needed to speed up its launch.

The luggage-loading service at Makkasan station would not be operational, so there might be some inconvenience for passengers with heavy bags.

The construction of the 28-km route is 96 per cent complete. There have been delays to work at some stations and route sections due to hold-ups in land acquisitions, said SRT deputy governor Prasert Attanan.

The SRT plans to collect a fare of 150 baht from passengers taking non-stop trains while those travelling on trains that stop at every station will pay between 15 and 45 baht.


----------



## napoleon

Airport Rail Link project 98% complete: Transport Minister 


BANGKOK Feb 13, (TNA) - The Suvarnabhumi Airport rail link project is almost complete and will be ready to offer services in mid-August 2009 as planned, Minister of Transport Sopon Zarum affirmed on Friday.

Presiding at a test-run of a train from Ramkhamhaeng Station to Suvarnabhumi Station, Mr. Sopon said both the infrastructure and operating system are now 98 per cent completed.

He said the Airport Rail Link between Suvarnabhumi Airport to the City Air Terminal in the Makkasan area can be fully operational on schedule on August 12.

If the baggage check-in system at the City Air Terminal is not be completed in time, he said, the service would operate for passengers only, without the baggage check-in service.

It would operate with full service once the check-in facility is completed, said the minister.

As the Airport Rail Link line will be owned and operated by State Railway of Thailand (SRT), Mr. Sopon instructed the SRT to speed up the plan to set up a subsidiary company to administer the overall operations in order to get ready for the operation in August.

According to a preliminary study, the fare for an express trip will be Bt150 per person while the fare for City Line commuter trips, would vary from Bt30-50 per passenger.

Transport for airport express riders and local commuters will run on the same track with the same equipment, but with a staggered schedule. 

Premium-fare express services will run on the hour between Suvarnabhumi Airport and City Air Terminal, while the City Line service would stop at six stations along the route.

However, the current study will be sent to the Ministry of Transport for consideration and making decision about possible fare changes. (TNA)


----------



## peromyvi

Makkassan will be Bangkok's version of KL Sentral. Congratulation. Hope to see more extension in the LRT and MRT to solve the transport woes.

SRT should electrify its commuter line soon


----------



## blkmage

^^ 

Thainotts signature

Airport Rail Link: 28.6km: under construction (opening date 12 August 2009)
Taksin ext: 2.2km: signaling installation (opening date 15 May 2009)
Bearing ext: 5.2km: under construction 
Bangsue-Bangyai: 23km: bidding 
Bangsue-Tha Phra and Hua Lamphong-Bang Khae: 13+14km: bidding planned for Jan 2009
BRT (Bus Rapid Transit): 16,5 km under construction (opening date 15 Dec 2009)

"Construction of the new lines is to start this year. 
The three rail projects are the 23km Purple Line, 
from Bang Sue to Bang Yai; the 27km Blue Line, 
from Bang Sue to Tha Phra and from Hua Lamphong to Bang Khae; 
and the 70km Red Line from Bang Sue to 
Taling Chan and from Bang Sue to Rangsit. 
Completion is expected in 2013." 
(let hope so..)

Planned:
*Orange Line*:24km
*Dark Yellow Line:* 17,8km
*Light Yellow Line*:12,6km
*Brown Line:* 11km
*Pink line:* 34,5km

(that's it I think, at least for the moment)


----------



## Serm

*Express & Local Trains for airport*

Will these airlink trains (Express and Local) serve for 24 hours from Makasan to Airport after opening date on August 12th, 2009? Will we use one card to transfer to BTS or MRT trains from Airlink train station once or not?


----------



## Serm

Is Airlink station at Suvarnabhumi Airport completed built in system 100 percent? Will passenger be provided to take a ride for commuting to city from the airport for a several days before opening date? This sounds good idea for passengers to get idea of what the airlink train feels like for free!!!


----------



## NiShiiZ

i hope all of plan'll be finished soon


----------



## napoleon

jarcje said:


> New video of the Airport Link.



....


----------



## napoleon

marut said:


>


...


----------



## Bentown

*ARL UPDATE*

from Thai forum



jarcje said:


> New video of the Airport Link.





marut said:


>


----------



## Bentown

*BRT UPDATE*

from thai forum by cHemon



cHemon said:


> *February 7, 2009*





cHemon said:


>





cHemon said:


>


----------



## napoleon




----------



## Shezan

look like a good service to that beautiful airport


----------



## Bentown

*ARL Airport rail link update*



napoleon said:


>


...


----------



## Bentown

*BTS skytrain extention update !*

from Thai forum



=Tep= said:


>





=Tep= said:


> ช่วงบางนา-ตราดยังวางรางไม่เสร็จ


----------



## spacetweek

Bentown said:


> from Thai forum
> 
> Skytrain update


Thanks for that, but I'm having trouble finding info anywhere on the web on the Skytrain extensions, which seem to be proceeding very very slowly. Wikipedia says about the Phase I projects that the Wong Wian Yai extension is opening in May this year, two and a half years late. There is no date for the On nut - Bearing project though. And the Mo Chit extension has no information at all - is this under construction?

Is there any information at all for Phase II projects? Please help!


----------



## napoleon

cHemon said:


> ARL Progress
> Phayathai - Rajprarob
> 
> *April 3, 2009*


...


----------



## napoleon

Speed Test on 160 kms/hr


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAbsBLYO8Yk


:cheers:


----------



## napoleon

Deutsche Bahn international to run rail link

THE NATION Published on April 18, 2009


The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) has approached Germany's train operator, Deutsche Bahn International (DBI), for initial operation of the Airport Rail Link on an outsource basis. The move comes as the SRT admits it is not in a position to run the system itself. Transport Ministry deputy permanent secretary Tawalyarat Onsira, who is chairman of the SRT's board, said the two parties were negotiating a possible deal. The SRT also wants the German company to provide training for its staff and act as a consultant to its rail-link operation.

He said the SRT had earmarked Bt90 million for the deal, which should be awarded to DBI this month. DBI will start working next month.

The SRT is now forming a subsidiary to operate the rail link. It has hired Chulalongkorn University's Sasin Graduate Institute of Business Administration to recruit staff for the subsidiary. However, qualified SRT staff and relatives will receive preference for recruitment.


Tawalyarat said the Airport Rail Link would begin trial operations on August 12, with full service by the end of this year or early next.

The Airport Rail Link will connect Suvarnabhumi Airport with the City Air Terminal in Bangkok's Makkasan area.


----------



## jpatokal

spacetweek said:


> Thanks for that, but I'm having trouble finding info anywhere on the web on the Skytrain extensions, which seem to be proceeding very very slowly. Wikipedia says about the Phase I projects that the Wong Wian Yai extension is opening in May this year, two and a half years late. There is no date for the On nut - Bearing project though. And the Mo Chit extension has no information at all - is this under construction?


By "two and a half years late", I think you mean "eight and a half years late" -- it was supposed to open around 2001. :bash:



> Is there any information at all for Phase II projects? Please help!


In a nutshell:
- On Nut-Bearing ("Phase I") is nearing completion and is to open in 2011
- Mo Chit extension ("Phase I") has not been tendered, much less started construction
- Wong Wian Yai to Bang Wah/Th. Phetkasem ("Phase II") had most of its viaduct completed back in 2004 (!). This too is supposed to open in 2011, but they still haven't decided where the stations will go and thus haven't started building them (...)
- Nothing else in Phase II has started yet

You'll find 2Bangkok and especially its forum the best place for English-language updates on Bangkok's infrastructure projects.


----------



## napoleon

City Air Terminal


Pics By TONG


Makkasan Departure Hall











Check in Counter








[/QUOTE]


Behind the security check








[/QUOTE]


----------



## napoleon

Pic by Oasis-Bangkok


----------



## Bentown

by lemoncat1


----------



## napoleon

jarcje said:


> May 7, 2009


...


----------



## napoleon

Pics by Siemens Thailand


----------



## Manila-X




----------



## napoleon

bestkub said:


> From Flickr By recamono


.....


----------



## napoleon

From Flickr By recamono


----------



## napoleon

The depot


----------



## Bentown

spacetweek said:


> Thanks for that, but I'm having trouble finding info anywhere on the web on the Skytrain extensions, which seem to be proceeding very very slowly. Wikipedia says about the Phase I projects that the Wong Wian Yai extension is opening in May this year, two and a half years late. There is no date for the On nut - Bearing project though. And the Mo Chit extension has no information at all - is this under construction?
> 
> Is there any information at all for Phase II projects? Please help!


At least now BTS Skytrain Wong Wian Yai extension is open!!


----------



## napoleon




----------



## Republica

The trains look a little bit british


----------



## napoleon

Republica said:


> The trains look a little bit british


Sure, It came from England.


----------



## Pansori

napoleon said:


> Sure, It came from England.


Are you sure they came from England? British Rail Class 360 is part of the Siemens Desiro family which, according to this article are manufactured in Germany. It doesn't say anywhere that Desiros are built in UK. It's only the specific design (Class 360) which is manufactured *for* the British Rail in Germany. Suvarnabhumi Express will be virtually identical to those trains.

In UK Class 360 not only serves Heathrow Express but also many regular routes (especially by South West Trains which purchased a huge load of those trains to change their older ones which were outdated) of short-distance intercity or even regular suburban services. Excellent trainsets I have to say (perhaps as most other things that are Made in Deutschland ). Perhaps the best suburban-type trains in operation in the UK at the present. Some time ago I had a chat with one on-train staff while on my way from central London to suburbs where I live. He said the trains are really good and unlike some other new trains in SW Trains fleed do not break down or cause other technical issues. So I guess that's a very right choice for the Suvarnabhumi Express service.

Can't wait to try it myself... and the views should be nice too considering the height of the elevated track.


----------



## jayOOfoshO

sweet project!


----------



## napoleon

Airport rail link to start services in december

The Nation Published on May 25, 2009 


The Airport Rail Link will start running commercially on December 6, charging Bt150 for the through train and Bt15-Bt45 for the stopper, according to distance. Transport Ministry deputy permanent secretary Tawalyarat Onsira, who is chairman of the State Railway of Thailand, said the elevated system would link Suvarnabhumi Airport with the City Air Terminal in Bangkok's Makkasan district.

He said construction was 98 per cent complete.

The SRT board urged haste in recruiting staff to operate the system and complete installation of the security system.

The SRT will submit a plan to set up a subsidiary to operate 


the system to the Cabinet this week.

Tawalyarat said the Cabinet had approved a budget of Bt115 million for improving road access to stations, which was expected to be done quickly except for Makkasan Station's entrances on Rama IX Road and Petchburi Road, for which a consultant would have to be hired.


----------



## napoleon

Test Running 28/05/2009


----------



## napoleon

Makkasan Station


Pics by trewut


----------



## harsh1802

^^ Awesome!

wAY TO GO Bangkok!


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Pansori said:


> In UK Class 360 not only serves Heathrow Express but also many regular routes (especially by South West Trains which purchased a huge load of those trains to change their older ones which were outdated) of short-distance intercity or even regular suburban services. Excellent trainsets I have to say (perhaps as most other things that are Made in Deutschland ). Perhaps the best suburban-type trains in operation in the UK at the present. Some time ago I had a chat with one on-train staff while on my way from central London to suburbs where I live. He said the trains are really good and unlike some other new trains in SW Trains fleed do not break down or cause other technical issues. So I guess that's a very right choice for the Suvarnabhumi Express service.


To be precise, the Desiros used by South West Trains are Class 444 (for long distance services) and Class 450 (for suburban services). Unlike the Class 360 trains, they have 750v DC third rail power, although they can be modified for overhead power.

The notoriously unreliable trains mentioned by *Pansori* are the Class 458 made by Alstom.


----------



## napoleon

Picture from Siemens Thailand


----------



## Pansori

Gag Halfrunt said:


> To be precise, the Desiros used by South West Trains are Class 444 (for long distance services) and Class 450 (for suburban services). Unlike the Class 360 trains, they have 750v DC third rail power, although they can be modified for overhead power.
> 
> The notoriously unreliable trains mentioned by *Pansori* are the Class 458 made by Alstom.


Thanks for clarification. It seems I didn't see much of a difference between Class 360 and Class 444/450 :|

And yeah, these are the 458 which I had in mind about lack of reliability. As far as I know some of them were even withdrawn from service (temporarily?). Quite a bad result for a new train!


----------



## napoleon

^^
ภายในขบวนรถด่วนค่ะ









^^
ภายในขบวนรถธรรมดา 









^^
สถานีสุวรรณภูมิ 


















^^
ชานชาลาสถานีสุวรรณภูมิ 













































































































มาดูทางด้านห้องคนขับกันบ้างค่ะ





































รูปภาพที่ปรากฏต่อไปนี้มาจากเว็บไซต์ http://www.rotfaithai.com


----------



## napoleon

QUOTE=Oasis-Bangkok


----------



## WasanUKboy

look a lot like brit train


----------



## jlshyang

^^^Yea they look alot like those London Midland trains. lol


----------



## napoleon

Pic by NoOM thaitransport-photo.net


----------



## nibblecat

napoleon said:


> Pic by NoOM thaitransport-photo.net


Thats quite an incline!


----------



## napoleon

QUOTE=Oasis-Bangkok




























^^
หน้าตาตู้ขนสัมภาระ Container Bogey


















^^
สถานีสุวรรณภูมิ


----------



## napoleon




----------



## pcrail

napoleon said:


>


>> Are you sure they came from England?

No, these trains are not manufactured in England. They come all from the Siemens plant in Krefeld, Germany. The picture above shows the train in the Siemens test center in Wegberg-Wildenrath. Ok, the train is based on the Desiro UK and is therefore very British.


----------



## napoleon

Pic by Siemens Thailand


----------



## sirhumphrey

A question from a newbie: How does that that Siemens train manage to cope with such a steep gradient?.
I thought high speed trains were the only ones capable of achieving that( like on the Cologne- Frankfurt line)


----------



## sirhumphrey

thanks in advance


----------



## Republica

sirhumphrey said:


> A question from a newbie: How does that that Siemens train manage to cope with such a steep gradient?.
> I thought high speed trains were the only ones capable of achieving that( like on the Cologne- Frankfurt line)


Do high speed trains just slow down a lot and transfer their kinetic energy to potential energy?


----------



## WasanUKboy

ugh i dont like the color n design of the stations >=[


----------



## napoleon

pic by cHemon


*June 10, 2009* Rajprarob Station


----------



## napoleon

Airport-Bangkok link faces further delay

The Nation Published on June 24, 2009


Strike ends after govt pledge of union's role in SRT reorganisation 

The opening of the high-speed rail link between Suvarnabhumi Airport |and inner Bangkok, scheduled for December 5, could be further delayed following this week's strike by railroad workers.


Hundreds of State Railway of Thailand employees returned to work yesterday evening after paralysing much of the national rail service for 36 hours.


Deputy Prime Minister Sanan Kachornprasart said the SRT labour union had agreed to end the strike following the government's pledge that the union would participate in reorganising the money-losing state agency.


The SRT is in the process of setting up two wholly owned companies: one for train operations and the other for real-estate management.


The company in charge of train operations will be responsible for running the 28.6-kilometre Airport Rail Link, which is due to open in December.


"I'm not sure if the rail link can still be opened as scheduled, because the process to form the SRT company will be halted until negotiations between the SRT union and the agency's top management are concluded," Transport Minister Sophon Saram said yesterday.


He said he hoped the talks would not be protracted and could be concluded within two weeks, or else the SRT would face greater financial damage.

IMAGE AT RISK 


The country's international image would also take a further hit if the multibillion-baht elevated rail service between Suvarnabhumi Airport and the inner city did not start operation as scheduled, he added.


The high-speed rail service between the international airport - located in the suburbs of Bangkok - and Makkasan Station was originally due to open in August, but construction delays led to a postponement.


Leaders of the SRT union, which went on a selective wildcat strike on Monday morning, causing disruption to hundreds of thousands of commuters, said they were concerned the SRT would further privatise other routes of the national rail service.


Yesterday, the union entered into a memorandum of understanding with the government to end the strike on condition there be further negotiations between the two sides over the SRT's reorganisation.


The SRT has been losing money for years, with accumulated losses amounting to more than Bt70 billion.


Sanan said the SRT management would have to hold talks with the union, as the latter still lacked a clear understanding of the reorganisation plan aimed at boosting the agency's efficiency and reducing its chronic losses.


Sawit Kaewwan, president of the SRT union, said rail workers had needed to take the drastic action of the past two days in order to achieve the union's objective, even though many commuters were left stranded as a result.


Deputy Finance Minister Pradit Pataraprasit said the SRT needed to be reorganised quickly, because the government had committed to investing Bt170 billion in more railroad projects over the next few years.


----------



## napoleon

Phayathai Interchange Station with BTS Skytrain


Pic by TONG 22/06/2009


----------



## Elmo

Nice project, but the Thais sure love their concrete.


----------



## fkjustine

This looks awasome ! How much until they will finish it?


----------



## napoleon

fkjustine said:


> This looks awasome ! How much until they will finish it?


This project costs 1,000 million US$.


----------



## hans280

sirhumphrey said:


> A question from a newbie: How does that that Siemens train manage to cope with such a steep gradient?.
> I thought high speed trains were the only ones capable of achieving that( like on the Cologne- Frankfurt line)


Sir Humphrey, I think you're mixing two things here: Siemens's Velaro trains (known as ICE3 in Germany) differ from other European HIGHSPEED trains in this respect (at least until recently), but they don't differ from all other trains. 

The salient point, as far as I've understood, is whether the train is powered by a classic engine car or by smaller individual motors distributed underneath the waggons. A "classic" train has to slow down significantly as soon as it goes uphill, because of the additional gravitational pull, whereas a train consisting of auto-motored units are able to continue at almost unchanged pace provided that the units are sufficiently well powered. It's almost like putting 500 passengers into ten busses instead of one train: in the flat land there's no time gain, but when you start climbing the Rockies (or the Alps or the Andes...) the train grounds to a near-halt whereas the busses continue apace. 

This physics principle applies equally to HS and to slowly trains. Most suburban trains these days are auto-motored and they would (again provided they are well powered) be well suited to climb the ramps of Bangkoks Airport Train. But, on the other hand, the TGVs and ACELAs of this world most definitely wouldn't.


----------



## Pansori

So are all Deiro Class 360 and 450 have all carriages powered or just 2 (ones with driver's cab)? They all come in configurations of 4 or 5 cars per trainset. I always used to think it was only the end carriages which have engines which would make 1/2 (or 2/5) of all carriages powered.


----------



## Ten

Elmo said:


> Nice project, but the Thais sure love their concrete.




i don't :lol:


----------



## napoleon

pic by ownone


----------



## napoleon

ARL Extension Suvarnabhumi Airport to Don Muang Airport (Proposal)

http://airportlinkextension.com/


Payathai Station



Chitlada Station



Bang Sue Terminal 



Bangkane Station 



Laksi Station 



Don Muang Airport


----------



## Serm

*Airlines hope rail link ready on time*

* By: Bangkokpost.com
Published: 14/07/2009 at 08:59 PM*

International airlines urged the government to ensure that the long-delayed airport link project is up and running at its latest promised date in order to complement efforts to make Suvarnabhumi Airport an air hub.

"The sooner the system is opened, the better,'' said Jaiyavat Navaraj, chairman of the Airline Operators Committee (AOC), which represents more than 80 international airlines operating through Suvarnabhumi.

The 26-billion-baht rapid transit system that stretches 28 km from Bangkok's international airport to Makkasan has suffered multiple delays.

Current opposition by the State Railway of Thailand's union to setting up a subsidiary company to operate the line has created doubts about whether it can start operations by the second quarter of next year, the latest promised date.

The system will provide an efficient transport option between Suvarnabhumi and the city centre for some 50,000 passengers and 15,000 airline staff and airport workers who need to commute every day and endure the frustrations of long bus waits and unscrupulous taxi drivers, said Mr Jaiyavat.

But Walter Gintschel, the operation specialist for the airport link system, expressed confidence on Tuesday that the system would be ready for a trial run in early December this year, a process that takes about three months, before the line opens for public service in April.

System contractors B.Grimm, Siemens and Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction are putting the final touches on the system and the train is actually running back and forth to test the line, the German train expert said.

Many of the nearly 180 international airline staff who were given the chance to try the rail system from the airport to Makkasan on Tuesday morning said they were pleased with the train's performance and are looking forward to using it soon.

The government has tentatively fixed the airport rail link fare at 150 baht per person per trip on the express line, which does not make stops between the airport and Makkasan city terminal, a journey that takes 15 minutes.

The planned fare for the city line, which stops at the six stations along the way with a total running time of 30 minutes, is 45 baht for a single ride.


----------



## napoleon

Makkasan Terminal



















































































From http://thanadul.spaces.live.com/


----------



## napoleon

Airport rail link fully operational from March

THE NATION Published on July 15, 2009


The Airport Rail Link is expected to start running commercially next March.

Jaiyavat Navaraj, area station manager for Thailand, Sri Lanka and the Maldives at Austrian Airlines and chairman of the Airline Operators Committee (AOC), said the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) had confirmed to the AOC it would conduct a full trial of the system from December.

The test will take three months to complete. If all goes smoothly, the Airport Rail Link will begin official operations next March.

Some 160 representatives of the AOC, which consists of 81 airlines and 21 non-airline agencies, yesterday participated in an SRT test run held to demonstrate the rail-link system to members.

The elevated system will link Suvarnabhumi Airport with the City Air Terminal in Bangkok's Makkasan area. A non-stop express train will cost Bt150, while the City Line, which will stop at each station, will cost Bt15 to Bt45, depending on distance travelled.

Representatives of international airlines believe if well managed, the Makkasan venue could help ease passenger traffic at Suvarnabhumi Airport.

The airlines have also asked the SRT to extend the rental-fee waiver for their check-in counter space at the City Air Terminal by more than a year from the original one-year period, Jaiyavat said.

He said the AOC felt confident about the rail-link system and its facilities, from the passenger check-in counters in the City Air Terminal and the luggage X-ray system to the transport of luggage to Suvarnabhumi and the security system.


----------



## napoleon

Makkasan Terminal











































































Suvarnabhumi Airport Underground Station









































































Credit by http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/show-pictpost.php?No=209458


----------



## napoleon

Bangkokbiznews 15/07/2009


----------



## napoleon

Pic ของเล่นใหม่ pantip


----------



## 69Ketchup

trewut said:


> Makkasan Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suvarnabhumi Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit by http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/show-pictpost.php?No=209458


___________



Oasis-Bangkok said:


>


ARL


----------



## napoleon

Pic by Oasis-Bangkok


















[/QUOTE]


----------



## ajw373

That second last picture shows one hell of a climb. I take it though the picture is 'lying' and it isn't anywhere near as bad as it looks?


----------



## 69Ketchup

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ดึงรูปมาจาก Google Earth ค่ะ:lol:


Airport Rail link


----------



## sansano

ARL Airport rail link update
Originally Posted by TONG
check in counter









TVM









AFC gate









Express Train Platform









City Line Platform


----------



## napoleon

Pic by TONG


City Line Platform











End of City Line Concourse Where it is supposed to be a connection to MRT


----------



## siamu maharaj

That's quite a drop! 

Too bad it won't be open when I visit Thailand.


----------



## lexovator_mhjpn

napoleon said:


> Pic by Oasis-Bangkok


[/QUOTE]

Is this a roller coaster or some sort? :lol:


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## harsh1802

^^ Awesome updates. Thanks!


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## robert10

*BRT at Chong Nonsi BTS*

If I'm getting off BTS Chong Nonsi, can I walk along the overhead walkway all the way and get down in front of Empire Tower? Right now, one have to come out from station, walk along the street, climb up the existing bridge/walkway at the intersection of Narathiwat/Sathorn and climb down again. And when is the BRT due to start running?


----------



## hkskyline

Only 3 cars for the airport train? Bangkok is quite a major international airport. Can the capacity cope with demand?


----------



## napoleon

hkskyline said:


> Only 3 cars for the airport train? Bangkok is quite a major international airport. Can the capacity cope with demand?



The express train 160 kms/hr will be running every 15 minutes and each 30 minutes for local city line.


----------



## 69Ketchup

updated on 1st aug 09


----------



## JustinB

napoleon said:


> Pic by Oasis-Bangkok


[/QUOTE]

Wow!! 

What is the slope gradient? 

I love it!


----------



## Pansori

Don't forget the factor of an optical illusion. Those pics were probably taken with quite a few mm of focal length.


----------



## lexovator_mhjpn

napoleon said:


> Bangkokbiznews 15/07/2009


What does this mean in English?


----------



## napoleon

lexovator_mhjpn said:


> What does this mean in English?


A ticket machine testing.


----------



## napoleon

Pic by trewut Makkasan Terminal


----------



## napoleon

Pic by 69Ketchup

updated on 1st aug 09


----------



## napoleon

^^
from http://www.panoramio.com









^^
from http://www.panoramio.com









^^
from http://www.panoramio.com


----------



## napoleon

Suvarnabhumi Airport Link likely to begin service as scheduled, says SRT chief 


BANGKOK, Aug 6 (TNA) – The Airport Rail Link project, providing direct rail service to and from Suvarnabhumi Airport, is expected to be completely implemented and open for service as earlier scheduled in December, according to the State Railway of Thailand (SRT).

SRT Governor Yuthana Tupcharoen said the project has made much progress--some 98 per cent -- toward its implementation.

At present, it is in process of testing its systems to ensure readiness prior to opening for service, including the test run, safety control, personnel recruitment, and procurement of facilities and utilities for passenger convenience.

He said SRT had attempted to keep both the Thai public and the international community abreast of the progress being made in the implementation of the project and its readiness to open for service.

Now, he affirmed, SRT is testing the systems and expects the Airport Rail Link project will open for service as previously scheduled in December this year. (TNA)


----------



## spacetweek

Is the Airport Link still scheduled to open on 12 Aug 2009? That's in only 6 days.


----------



## rheintram

Is this rail link built according to standard European profile, or to a smaller profile? The trains do have quite some similarity with British trains, that's why I wonder.


----------



## Pansori

rheintram said:


> Is this rail link built according to standard European profile, or to a smaller profile? The trains do have quite some similarity with British trains, that's why I wonder.


It's the standard gauge = 1435mm

All (?) other railway lines in Thailand use 1000mm gauge.

And the trains are same as some of those used in Britain although they are built by German Siemens. I don't think there are any contemporary trains built in Britain these days 

I wonder, though, why they decided to go for the standard gauge instead of the 1000mm? Is it simply because it's cheaper this way?


----------



## napoleon

by UweBKK


----------



## Yappofloyd

spacetweek said:


> Is the Airport Link still scheduled to open on 12 Aug 2009? That's in only 6 days.


No way, it was changed many months ago to 5 Dec (projects in Thailand tend to officially open either on 12 Aug, Queens birthday, or 5th Dec, Kings Birthday). But no matter what the govt says even that looks very doubtful and the 2nd quarter next year looks more likely. The delay being due to the fact that the SRT has yet to appoint an operator to run the thing!

*Rail link 'will start running in December' BangkokPost.com 6/08/2009 *Construction of the long-delayed Airport Link is now nearly complete and the first trains will start running in December, State Railway of Thailand (SRT) governor Yutthana Thapcharoen said on Thursday.

Work on the 26-billion-baht rapid transit system, linking the 28 km between Suvarnabhumi airport and Makkasan train station in Bangkok, is now 98 per cent in done, Mr Yutthana said. Testing was already underway, including safety and train control systems.

Transport Minister Sophon Zaram said he had directed the SRT to speed up the electric train project to ensure it can start operating by December as planned. The SRT was also told to clear up problems with the railway union to prevent any further delay. The State Railway of Thailand workers union has opposed the setting up of a subsidiary company to operate the airport line, saying it is a step toward privatisation of the state enterprise, creating doubt whether it can start running in December as promised.

*Suvarnabhumi Airport Link likely to begin service as scheduled, says SRT chief* 
BANGKOK, Aug 6 (TNA) – The Airport Rail Link project, providing direct rail service to and from Suvarnabhumi Airport, is expected to be completely implemented and open for service as earlier scheduled in December, according to the State Railway of Thailand (SRT).

SRT Governor Yuthana Tupcharoen said the project has made much progress--some 98 per cent -- toward its implementation. At present, it is in process of testing its systems to ensure readiness prior to opening for service, including the test run, safety control, personnel recruitment, and procurement of facilities and utilities for passenger convenience.

He said SRT had attempted to keep both the Thai public and the international community abreast of the progress being made in the implementation of the project and its readiness to open for service. Now, he affirmed, SRT is testing the systems and expects the Airport Rail Link project will open for service as previously scheduled in December this year. (TNA)


----------



## Yappofloyd

Pansori said:


> It's the standard gauge = 1435mm
> 
> All (?) other railway lines in Thailand use 1000mm gauge.
> 
> And the trains are same as some of those used in Britain although they are built by German Siemens. I don't think there are any contemporary trains built in Britain these days
> 
> I wonder, though, why they decided to go for the standard gauge instead of the 1000mm? Is it simply because it's cheaper this way?


The current two metro systems, the subway line and the elevated BTS, are both standard guage and both use Siemans rolling stock (3rd rail). It is also a more suitable guage for the characteristics of the service, esp/ capacity, and what will eventually be an expanded SRT inter-urban system around BKK. The next stage of that prolonged process will be to extend the western end of the line north from Phayathai to Bang Sue and then the 2nd airport at Don Muang. No firm plans or dates as yet. 

The SRT also has medium to long term plans to reguage all of their intercity lines to standard.


----------



## Pansori

Yappofloyd said:


> The SRT also has medium to long term plans to reguage all of their intercity lines to standard.


That is a good news. This probably means higher speeds, capacity and improved safety.


----------



## napoleon




----------



## napoleon

pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## Yappofloyd

Jim856796 said:


> On the Phra Pok Klao Bridge, there is a central viaduct that is planned to be used for future mass transit links, possibly including a line of the Bangkok Metro. Do any future lines of the Bangkok Metro incorporate this central viaduct?


This is the old Lavalin bridge constructed for the mid 80s Lavalin Skytrain scheme which never came to fruition; http://www.angkor.com/2bangkok/2bangkok/MassTransit/lavalin.shtml. It is some 20 yrs old.

At one stage it was thought that the bridge may be used for the south-western ext of the current Blue metro line (see the June 26-29 article and commentary by Khun Wisarut, http://www.2bangkok.com/2bangkok/Subway/news012.shtml) but the route will take a more westerly cross river direction.

The Purple line will eventually run north-south along the bridge alignment from Rattanakosin/Chinatown across the river to Wong Wian Yai. However, the first stage (Bang Sue to the NE) of the much delayed Purple line has only just been contracted with construction due to be completed by 2014. 

The more important Bang Sue to Wong Wian Yai stage is more complicated as it will be mostly underground and more costly. It would make sense to use the Lavalin bridge but by then it will be some 30 yrs old and construction companies always like to inflate their budgets with extra work. (as we saw with the Airport line and the demolition of the old Hopewell pillars even though they were structurely sound). 

In short, I really don't know but I somehow imagine that the foundation will be kept and the spans rebuilt.


----------



## napoleon

pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## knrOctober

Picture From Thai forum


trewut said:


>


----------



## knrOctober

Pictur From Thai forum


trewut said:


> Picture by thaitransit





trewut said:


>










[/QUOTE]


trewut said:


> Pic by sansano


----------



## napoleon

pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## knrOctober

bestkub said:


> From Flickr By asiacamera


----------



## harsh1802

Awesome snaps.


----------



## Bentown

*ARL : AIRPORT RAIL LINK*

by *ChAiNaRaI*


----------



## Bentown

^^


----------



## Bentown

*ARL : AIRPORT RAIL LINK*



napoleon said:


> Pic by Ren


----------



## Bentown

*MRT SUBWAY*

by UweBKK


----------



## napoleon

pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## Aan

sorry for maybe stupid question, but will be this faster than AC bus 556 which is going directly (ok Ratchadamnoen/Tanao crossway) to Khao San Road for 35B (or was when i used it few years ago)? what is expected price of ticket from Suvarnabhumi to some place with good connetcion to KSR?


----------



## lexovator_mhjpn

^^ why are there so many EXIT signs :lol:


----------



## ikorn

Aan said:


> sorry for maybe stupid question, but will be this faster than AC bus 556 which is going directly (ok Ratchadamnoen/Tanao crossway) to Khao San Road for 35B (or was when i used it few years ago)? what is expected price of ticket from Suvarnabhumi to some place with good connetcion to KSR?


I think the best way to get KSR from Suvarnabhumi Airport is still Airport Express Bus AE2 which final stops at KSR at(150 Baht), coz Airport Rail link (150 Baht also) will terminate at Makkasan CAT or Phaya Thai Station so you will need to get taxi or Bus to go to KSR again.


----------



## melrocks50

wow!!
Bangkok's infrastructure is one of the best in South East Asia!


----------



## trewut

*MRT SUBWAY*


----------



## napoleon

Airport Rail Link dispute goes off the rails 

Bangkokpost Published: 16/09/2009 at 12:00 AM 


Transport Minister Sohpon Zarum's claims he has solved the industrial dispute surrounding the embattled airport rail link have left the SRT and the powerful rail union baffled.

Mr Sophon said he had held "informal negotiations" with a leading State Railway of Thailand unionist over the Suvarnabhumi airport rail project.

He said the talks had led to an agreement that the union would allow the Airport Rail Link project to be set up as part of a new SRT subsidiary.

However, SRT governor Yutthana Thapcharoen yesterday said he was not aware of any talks between the minister and the union.

SRT union leader Sawit Kaewwan also denied the workers had reached an agreement with the ministry.

But Mr Sophon insisted the issue had been settled.

"I have reached an agreement with the union representative, whom I did not want to identify by name," Mr Sohpon said. "The talk led to an understanding and the union agreed to soften its position."

The union previously wanted the debt-ridden railway agency to set up a business unit to handle the new project to make sure it would remain under the SRT's direct control.

But under the SRT's restructuring plan, the agency is to set up a subsidiary responsible for commercial and freight services.


----------



## knrOctober

MRT SUBWAY Route Chaloem Ratchamongkhon 
PIC Credit by:Shyaman http://www.photoblog.com/shyaman/20...ay-3-12-april-2009-destination-ayutthaya.html

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D204436AN4OIJWIPCB43GYTDE[53736-1242040241-0.jpg

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D20443IKE9PERZ1E8S6SOEB4FM53736-1242040241-1.jpg

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D2062ESZJMX7Z2CR4C7UD1G1UM53736-1242040241-7.jpg

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D2062EDPO59N[VZUBYTWYWYVVO53736-1242040241-8.jpg

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D2062EOAR6PQKAD4YB9F3DKOMK53736-1242481774-5.jpg

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D2062EHEDRQGSL6QDUGF8D7RQT53736-1242481774-6.jpg

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D2044352Z2M275J39COFQV6NOJ53736-1242040241-2.jpg

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D20444[U5ERUEMOBWY824QVLXX53736-1242040241-3.jpg

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D20A7DAQJZJ4OK77J81XIZXVA253736-1242481774-7.jpg

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D20A7DTNMZRN2A3MKKATX8BA5J53736-1242481774-8.jpg


----------



## knrOctober

MRT SUBWAY *Route Chaloem Ratchamongkhon *
PIC Credit by:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangkok_Metro#Blue_Line

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D20D66QT7NGOF7PTNXEFTRFCML800px-HuayKwangstation.jpg

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D20D66QUP1ZIPGONR3WX5PK9D[800px-Silom_Station.jpg

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/2326D20D668HMKFPXDBW2N3R4JXRVC800px-BangkokMetro_SiLomStation.jpg


----------



## Aan

ikorn said:


> I think the best way to get KSR from Suvarnabhumi Airport is still Airport Express Bus AE2 which final stops at KSR at(150 Baht), coz Airport Rail link (150 Baht also) will terminate at Makkasan CAT or Phaya Thai Station so you will need to get taxi or Bus to go to KSR again.


hmm, so if it will cost 150B I don't care about rail link, rather take airconditioned orange bus 556 which goes directly to KSR for 35B (or was few years ago)


----------



## napoleon

Airport Rail Link open for test run on Oct 1

By The Nation 17/09/2009


The Airport Rail Link will operate the test run on October 1, in preparation for official operation commencement on Dec 5 as planned.

Yuthana Thapcharoen, governor of the State Railway of Thailand, said on Monday that the public is invited to join the test run, with the tickets available at the Makkasan office or SRT public relations office. The train that connects Suvarnabhumi Airport and the city terminal in Makkasan will open for the public once a week. 


After it is open for commercial operations, the train will charge maximum Bt150 for the express line and Bt15-Bt40 for the city line.


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Govt to speed up airport link

Writer: BangkokPost.com Published: 24/09/2009 at 04:45 PM 


The airport link railway is ready to operate and the government will launch it as quickly as possible, Deputy Prime Minister Korbsak Sabhavasu said on Thursday.

The deputy prime minister, who is in charged of economic affairs, was speaking after a test run of the 28.6 kilometre route linking Makkasan train station in Bangkok and Suvarnabhumi airport in Samut Prakan province.

About 1,100 representatives of the Association of Thai Travel Agents (ATTA) were present.

"From the test run, I can say that the airport link system is ready to operate," Mr Korbsak said.

However, more staff needed to be trained before operations could begin.

"The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) has not been able to set up a subsidiary for this, and it could take at least nine months, or until mid-2010, for all the staff to be trained," he said.

Mr Korbsak said he will invite SRT executives and all related agencies to a meeting to speed up the process.

ATTA member Thongyoo Supphawitthayakorn said the government should get the airport rail link operating as soon as possible as it would boost the tourism sector.

“This mass transit rail system will benefit tourism related business operators, as they can reduce their client service costs,” Mr Thongyoo said.

He confirmed the number of foreign visitors had dropped about 30 per cent due, and blamed the ongoing political conflict and the anti-government demonstrations.

“It is not possible that the number of foreign arrivals in 2009 will reach the 14 million target of the Tourism Authority of Thailand . The figure this year is more likely to be 11 million at the most,” he said.

The political turmoil had driven foreign tourists to visit neighboring countries such as Vietnam, Cambodia and China.

The Rail Link will make another test run on Oct 1, in preparation for the planned official commencement of operations on Dec 5.


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## zergcerebrates

Nice stations. Whats the difference between the blue and red colored trains?


----------



## napoleon

zergcerebrates said:


> Nice stations. Whats the difference between the blue and red colored trains?


Red is Express Train with running 160 Kms.

Blue is local line with running 40 Kms.


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by trewut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

Commuters satisfied with test run of airport link 


BANGKOK, Oct 7 (TNA) – The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) began its trial run of the airport link railway Wednesday, connecting Makkasan railway station in Bangkok and Suvarnabhumi International Airport in Samut Prakan province.

A large number of the prospective passengers showed interest in traveling on the test run of the 28.6 kilometre route Wednesday, according to the authorities, but full-scale commercial operation is not expected until April next year.

SRT governor Yuthana Thapcharoen said that the test run on Wednesday went smoothly. He expressed confidence that it would be well used by commuters when it starts full operation.

Most passengers said the airport link railway was convenient, similar to the BTS Sky Train, but the airport link (Express Line) is faster taking only 15 minutes from Makkasan to Suvarnabhumi Airport. They said they will definitely use the airport link service when they travel to the airport. (TNA)


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

German firm picked to run airport rail link

Bangkokpost Published: 8/10/2009 at 12:00 AM 


An overseas company will operate the express rail link to Suvarnabhumi Airport for the first few years of its operation, the State Railway of Thailand says.

The SRT union has opposed a plan to set up a subsidiary to operate the service, so an overseas contractor would be hired instead, SRT governor Yuthana Thapcharoen said yesterday.

DB International GmbH, which is installing the operating system for the railway link and training staff, would be hired to run the service as well, he said.

The link is scheduled to open in April. Mr Yuthana said the SRT would need over 500 million baht from the government as a start-up fund to run the Airport Rail Link.

The sum will cover management costs, insurance for trains and passengers, and the cost of running the railway stations.

The governor was among passengers who went on an unofficial trial run of the rail link yesterday. The SRT handed out free tickets to the public.

Further trial runs will be held on Oct 14, 21 and 28 and Nov 4. Daily trial runs will be held from Dec 5 to April.

Mr Yuthana said passengers on the test run from Makkasan station to the airport gave the service a thumbs up.


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## trewut




----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by trewut


----------



## napoleon

pic by pktown


----------



## napoleon




----------



## napoleon

pic by nutnano


----------



## napoleon

pic by nutnano


----------



## napoleon

pic by nutnano


----------



## napoleon

Puc by nutnano


----------



## lexovator_mhjpn

^^ the city line train seats look so THIN in my opinion... looks like a subway train...
as for the LED displays, what does this show?

also, are the announcements in english or in thai?


----------



## napoleon

lexovator_mhjpn said:


> ^^ the city line train seats look so THIN in my opinion... looks like a subway train...
> as for the LED displays, what does this show?
> 
> also, are the announcements in english or in thai?


Thai and English Speakiing.


----------



## napoleon

pic by nutnano


----------



## ArkinMourad

credit : Octanou 









credit: UweBKK 









credit : airdreamer_x









credit :


----------



## napoleon

Airport link launch delayed

Bangkokpost Published: 4/03/2010 at 12:00 AM 


The State Railway of Thailand is delaying the opening of its Airport Rail Link after it found the developer Siemens would be unable to finish the railway on time.

SRT governor Yutthana Thapcharoen yesterday said his agency had planned to start commercial services between inner Bangkok and Suvarnabhumi airport next month, but Siemens was not ready to hand over the system.

The opening would be put off for at least a few more months.

Mr Yutthana said Siemens had not installed all 70 surveillance cameras required along the railway. Radio communications do not cover the link's tunnel at the airport and the power supply for the railway was not yet stable. The installation of the cameras should be finished next week, and Siemens would then turn its attention to the radio communications and put in place a back-up power supply.

"The power supply is a big problem," Mr Yuthana said. "It must pass tests. Trains will stop if the service starts and encounters a blackout."

He said there were also other smaller problems. He had ordered staff to report any problems so he could alert the SRT board, which would then find ways to solve them.

Mr Yuthana said it would take three more months to test the 28km, 26 billion baht system after Siemens handed it over to the SRT. The agency will seek compensation from the German company for the delays, Mr Yutthana said.


----------



## Pansori

Delayed again? hno:


----------



## ArkinMourad

xxx


----------



## napoleon

by massimoperrozzi23


----------



## napoleon

by checrusader


----------



## napoleon

by Pύγ[email protected]нαi 










by Asiacamera 

from flickr.com


----------



## napoleon

Airport Rail Link trial next month

By The Nation Published on March 20, 2010 


Transport Minister Sophon Saram yesterday announced the Airport Rail Link would start free services after the Songkran holiday, from either Makkasan or Phya Thai Station to Suvarnabhumi Airport.

He said Makkasan Station was so vast that expenditure on security might not be worthwhile for the trial run, while Phya Thai Station was connected to the Skytrain. However, a linking bridge, to be built at a cost of Bt9.1 million, will take three months to complete after a contract is signed in May.

Sophon also insisted the railway's commercial operations would start in late July.


----------



## napoleon

Thai State Railway Hires DB International To Operate New Line


BANGKOK -(Dow Jones)- The board of State Railway of Thailand Thursday agreed to hire Germany's DB International GMBH to operate and provide maintenance on the new electric rail service linking Suvarnabhumi airport to central Bangkok from April to August for THB239 million ($7.4 million).

The trial period for the 28-kilometer rail line, which will shuttle passengers to and from Bangkok's international airport within 15 minutes, will start in late April while commercial operation is expected to commence in July, SRT Chairman Suphoth Sublom said after the board's meeting.

During the trial period, services will be provided free of charge for three hours in the morning and another three hours in the evening, he said.

The SRT plans for a wholly owned unit to run the rail line when it operates commercially, said Suphoth.


----------



## napoleon

9 March 2010
by boldlifestyle


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

by hanachung









by LookatLao 









by Ian Fuller 









by LookatLao 









by cyrilleandres 









by sftrajan


----------



## napoleon

pic by nutnano 4 Apr, 2010


----------



## napoleon




----------



## wolf839




----------



## knrOctober

BTS Skytrain : Siam Interchange Station



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> by dospeixos


^_^


----------



## Xoser_barcelona

Looking forward to my visit this August! Anything I cannot miss on the BTS or MRT system?

Will the airport express be up and running by that time?


----------



## Greanlightman

If nothing change

The SRT airport line will operate FREE express service 4 times a day next month(twice in the morning and again in the evening)

still not sure for real full service opening day


----------



## napoleon

SRT contracts for Airport Rail Link operation okayed

By The Nation Published on April 23, 2010 


The State Railway of Thailand's board recently approved the agency's plan to hire Dan-Thai Equipment for three years for Bt165 million to provide luggage-belt services and belt-system maintenance for the Airport Rail Link.

It also approved hiring Samart Comtech for three years for Bt110 million to handle check-ins for the Airport Rail Link.


----------



## napoleon

Rail link baggage firms named

Bangkokpost Published: 25/04/2010 at 12:00 AM 


The two companies now operating the baggage handling and passenger check-in systems at Suvarnabhumi Airport will provide the same services for the Airport Rail Link.

The State Railway of Thailand's board has chosen Dan-Thai Equipment Co to operate and provide maintenance for the Airport Rail Link's baggage handling system.

Samart Comtech Co, which presently handles passenger and luggage check-in at the airport, was selected to provide the same services to passengers checking in before boarding trains at Makkasan terminal.

In separate three-year agreements, Dan-Thai Equipment would be hired for 165 million baht and Samart Comtech for 110 million baht, said permanent secretary for transport Supoth Sublom.

Allowing the same operators handling baggage and check-in services at Suvarnabhumi to run similar services for the Airport Rail Link was important to ensure smooth operations, said Mr Supoth, who is also the SRT chairman. The SRT board has also approved a proposal to hire District Cooling System and Power Plant Co, which operates Suvarnabhumi's air-conditioning and chilled drinking water dispensing systems to handle the air-conditioning system at the Airport Rail Link's Suvarnabhumi station.

The SRT is expected to begin a test run of the much-touted rail system from the inner city to the airport starting on Friday.

Transport Minister Sohpon Zarum said the shuttle rail link would start commercial operations in either July or August.


----------



## cle

Is the interchange at Phaya Thai via the street?!

I'm in BKK later this month, but I don't think there will be much to see as yet, will there?


----------



## napoleon

cle said:


> Is the interchange at Phaya Thai via the street?!
> 
> I'm in BKK later this month, but I don't think there will be much to see as yet, will there?


Yes. 

The project has been delayed. It will be full operate in august or september.


----------



## napoleon

Oasis-Bangkok said:


>


..


----------



## Greanlightman

*Bangkok Metro back to operation [May23]*

Chaloemratchamongkol Line (MRT) 8-20 HRS tomorrow 6-21 HRS
Sukhumvit Line & Silom line (BTS) 8-21 HRS tomorrow 6-21 HRS

surmise that all lines will operate full normal service [6-24 HRS] by May25





















Mo Chit Terminal Station [N8] Sukhumvit Line











View from Siam Sation











Chit Lom Station [E1] 





























Wong Wien Yai Terminal Station [S8] Silon line










notice to passengers


----------



## Davenport

555


----------



## napoleon

Credit : http://picasaweb.google.com/monchai810/AirportLinkProject#


----------



## napoleon

SRT wants more funds for Airport Rail Link subsidiary

THE NATION Published on June 1, 2010 


The State Railway of Thailand will ask the Cabinet to consider quadrupling the registered capital of the subsidiary to be set up to operate the Airport Rail Link system to Bt2 billion. 

An SRT source said the capital increase would be in line with the expected huge management and operating costs of the rail link. The agency will wholly own the subsidiary.


Governor Yutthana Thapcharoen said the SRT would begin a three-month trial run of the Airport Rail Link today, with people allowed to participate free of charge.


He did not say whether people could also ride on subsequent testing days.


The train will run non-stop between Phya Thai Station and Suvarnabhumi Airport. Testing will take place during two periods daily: 7-10am and 4-7pm.


The SRT will use the City Line train during testing, with service every 20 minutes. It has already installed walk-through metal detectors at the Airport Rail Link entrances and will also use hand-scan metal detectors to ensure passenger safety.


The SRT reaffirmed the Airport Rail Link would start commercial service in August.


----------



## homunwai

I may have missed. 
Would anyone share again the specifications of this train? 
Eg,
Speed, gauge, dimensions, etc.


----------



## napoleon




----------



## sutee

ป้ายบอกทาง ชัดเจน










New BTS Vending Machine










Terminal Station - Sathorn




















Ticketing




















Map & BTS link










Display status of arrival car










Crowded people in station.










ให้บรรยากาศ เหมือนขึ้นรถร่วม สีเหลืองทั่วไปมากๆๆ










Please, Hold the hook.




















ขนาดเป็นรถ ยกสูงแล้ว แต่พื้นภายในก็ยังไม่ใช่แบบเรียบระดับเดียวกัน ไม่เข้าใจเลย - -"










When Mazda2 want to join BRT station?










Upper class behind the car. นั่งลำบากมาก เมื่อไหร่จะเลิกทำที่นั่งแบบนี้สักที










ความสามารถของคนขับรถ ในการเทียบชานชาลา นับถือมาก !!!




















สถานีปลายทาง ราชพฤกษ์










ลานจอดรถ ยังไม่น่าจะรองรับ ระบบขนส่งมวลชนได้










สถานีราชพฤกษ์ ฝั่งกลับสาทร เป็นสถานีเริ่มต้น ติดแอร์ และชานชาลากั้น




















The little cockroach coming to station.










Display status, Located the bus.










GPS to show where the bus is.










inside the BRT's car.










รถจีน ที่วิ่งไปดับไป (วันที่นั่งทดสอบก็ดับ และกระตุก)










ที่รองรีดผ้า ฮ่าๆๆๆ ล้อเล่นครับ ที่สำหรับพักเก้าอี้ของผู้ทุพพลภาพ










จริงๆๆ จอแสดงสถานะ + บอกสถานีต่อไป น่าจะอยู่ตรงกลางตัวรถ










กัปตันของรอบพิเศษ ค่ำคืนนี้ 









bangkok brt
แอร์ บนรถเย็นมาก ลงมาเจออากาศร้อนชื้น เลยเป็นเช่นนี้ละครับ










มีภาพเท่านี้ละครับ ขอบคุณมากครับ


----------



## sutee

bangkok brt











ป้ายบอกทาง ชัดเจน










New BTS Vending Machine










Terminal Station - Sathorn




















Ticketing




















Map & BTS link










Display status of arrival car










Crowded people in station.










ให้บรรยากาศ เหมือนขึ้นรถร่วม สีเหลืองทั่วไปมากๆๆ










Please, Hold the hook.




















ขนาดเป็นรถ ยกสูงแล้ว แต่พื้นภายในก็ยังไม่ใช่แบบเรียบระดับเดียวกัน ไม่เข้าใจเลย - -"










Upper class behind the car. นั่งลำบากมาก เมื่อไหร่จะเลิกทำที่นั่งแบบนี้สักที









สถานีปลายทาง ราชพฤกษ์










สถานีราชพฤกษ์ ฝั่งกลับสาทร เป็นสถานีเริ่มต้น ติดแอร์ และชานชาลากั้น




















The little cockroach coming to station.










Display status, Located the bus.










GPS to show where the bus is.










inside the BRT's car.








]


ที่รองรีดผ้า ฮ่าๆๆๆ ล้อเล่นครับ ที่สำหรับพักเก้าอี้ของผู้ทุพพลภาพ










จริงๆๆ จอแสดงสถานะ + บอกสถานีต่อไป น่าจะอยู่ตรงกลางตัวรถ


----------



## napoleon

credit pictures - ArM+On @ pantip


----------



## napoleon




----------



## napoleon

marut said:


> @ Huamak Station ....


..


----------



## knrOctober

maracus said:


> เอารูปมาฝาก ครับ ได้ใช้แอพอร์ตลิงค์ไปทำธุระ พอดีวันนั้นเป็นวันแรกที่มีจอดสถานีรายทาง หัวหมาก และั รามคำแหง ด้วย
> 
> 
> โดยส่วนตัว เมื่อได้มาลองใช้สถานีรายทางทั่วไปจริงๆๆ ก็พบว่า ก็สวยพอสมควร ไม่อึดอัด เหมือนที่คิดไว้ตอนแรก แต่ชานชาลา ค่อนข้างแคบ (พญาไท) เมื่อเทียบกับจำนวนผู้โดยสารที่มา ขึ้นและลง ในสถานีปลายทาง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ดูสวยกว่า ชานชาลาของมักกะสันด้วยซ้ำ (ชานชาลารถ ธรรมดา)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> รอบที่ไปขึ้นก็ 10 โมงเช้า คนน้อยๆๆ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ขึ้นมาบนรถตู้กลาง จาก 3 ตู้ ก็เป็นครั้งแรกที่ได้เห็นป้าย ประกาศของซีเมนต์ ว่าจะมีเสียงดังจากอุปกรณ์ตัดไฟในบริเวณตู้โดยสารนี้ บริเวณ สถานีรามคำแหง
> 
> ซึ่งก็ ดังจริงๆๆ ครับ ก่อนหน้านี้เคยมานั่งทดสอบก็ดัง แต่ไม่ทราบเกิดจากอะไร พอเห็นป้ายประกาศ ก็ถึงบางอ้อ ครับ
> ปล. แอพอร์ตลิืงค์ชอบทำให้เสียขวัญ ทั้งเสียงปิดประตูแล้วก็เสียงตัดไฟ ทำเอาใจหายใจคว่ำหมด 55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ถ่ายตึกใบหยกตามคำแนะนำ ของพี่มารุต ฮ่าๆๆๆ นอนถ่ายกันเลยทีเดียว พอดีเลนส์ไม่ไวด์พอ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> มุมมองใหม่ จากรถไฟฟ้าเชื่อมท่าอากาศยานสุวรรณภูมิ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ข้อต่อและระบบประตูไฟฟ้าใช้ปุ่มกด
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เวลา รถวิ่งด้วยความเร็ว เข้าโค้ง นิดๆๆหน่อยๆๆ น้ำก็ไหลลงมาจากด้านบน (เป็นทุกครั้งที่มาทดสอบเลย ถ้านั่งบริเวณหัวๆๆ ของแต่ละตู้) ไม่รู้ว่าน้ำมาจากไหนมากมาย บนนั้นทั้งๆๆที่ฝนก็ไม่ได้ตก แปลกครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ผ่านโรงจอดพักและซ่อมบำรุง อยากนั่งขบวนข้างล่างนั้นจังเลย ฮ่าๆๆ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ถึงสถานีหัวหมาก ในภาพประตูกำลังจะปิด อย่าคิดวิ่งเข้าแบบ บีทีเอส เชียว รถคันนี้ประตูปิด โหด มาก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพเก่าๆๆ จากที่ไปนั่งมาครั้งที่แล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ขอบคุณครับ


Credit : khun Maracus


----------



## napoleon

maracus said:


>


..


----------



## knrOctober

View from BTS Skytrain Rajadamri Station



Epidemic said:


> BKK today taken by me


----------



## napoleon




----------



## knrOctober

trewut said:


>


----------



## knrOctober

Bangkok BRT



cHemon said:


> *Friday, June 25, 2010*


----------



## knrOctober

cHemon said:


>


----------



## Codename B

I don't know much about how it will turn out, but you can ask in the thai forum. 
There are many rail enthusiasm there and not many visit this thread. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303871&page=13


----------



## Yappofloyd

Bangroma-sky said:


> Does somebody have any figures about the daily amount of custemers use the public transport systems?


These figures are in the last 2-6 months of reported info from each operator of metro lines-

BTS (aka Skytrain) : 580 000 pax, weekday average
MRT (subway) : 220 000 pax, weekday ave
ARL (Airport Express & Cityline) : 38-40 000 pax, weekday average


----------



## boy8293

http://www.seacitymaps.com/thailand/bangkok_metro_map.htm


----------



## ajw373

boy8293 said:


> http://www.seacitymaps.com/thailand/bangkok_metro_map.htm


Who ever drew this map seems to have got the Airport Express and Airport City lines mixed up. It is showing the express (red on the map) as all stops to Phaya Thai and the City line (dark blue/purple) as express to Makaksan


----------



## boy8293

ajw373 said:


> Who ever drew this map seems to have got the Airport Express and Airport City lines mixed up. It is showing the express (red on the map) as all stops to Phaya Thai and the City line (dark blue/purple) as express to Makaksan


Ohh. It's my mistake! Now, I'm edited it. Thank you.


----------



## ajw373

You drew it, well done, had thought it come from somewhere 'official'!


----------



## boy8293

I drew it for my website. Thank you again! hehe.


----------



## Codename B

Testing of the common ticket system for employees only. 



totomaru said:


> *มาแล้วครับกับการเริ่มทดสอบ " ระบบตั๋วร่วม " กับกลุ่มพนักงานของบริษัทที่เกี่ยวข้อง*


----------



## napoleon

MRT expects rebound with a retail focus Plan is to make better use of station space 

Published: 23/12/2011 at 12:00 AM 

SET-listed Bangkok Metro Plc (BMCL) aims for ridership of the capital's MRT subway system to rise 15% next year after passenger traffic fell significantly short of target in the past two months because of flooding.

Managing director Chaiwat Utaiwan, who took the helm at BMCL in mid-October, said revenue was 20% and 25% lower than originally projected for October and November.

Four out of 18 metro stations were affected when the floods hit the capital.

Currently, 240,000 to 250,000 passengers travel by MRT each day.

Thanks to the opening of Central Rama 9 department store, passenger traffic rebounded sharply this month.

"Revenue grew well in the first three quarters. Despite the decline in the past two months, targeted revenue will be met," said Mr Chaiwat, a former banker.

"We project ridership increasing 10-15% in 2012 from the average of 250,000 trips this year."

In the first three years of his term, Mr Chaiwat set a goal for revenue generated by underground retail space to account for 20% of the total, with the rest coming from passenger fares.

"We need to undertake structural changes to have MRT ingrained in the Bangkokian's DNA," he said.

"Just like the fact that we cannot choose the way we are born, MRT initially didn't have a choice in that there was no concept to integrate commuting with underground malls or amenities to lure off-peak riders.

"But now we have a concept after having conducted studies on commuter attitudes and the possible options for available space."

Still awaiting approval from the board of directors, the concept includes new development of underground malls, spas and even educational hubs in seven metro stations.

Of the existing 18 stations, 11 have space available for commercial use. Four have already been fully integrated with retail shops.

Shares of BMCL closed yesterday on the Stock Exchange of Thailand at 57 satang, down 1 satang, in trade worth 479,000 baht.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/272106/mrt-expects-rebound-with-a-retail-focus


----------



## knrOctober

*BTS Skytrain*



Codename B said:


> *December 29, 2011*
> 
> 
> Picture 002 by Kalboz December 29, 2011
> 
> 
> Picture 001 by Kalboz December 29, 2011


----------



## napoleon

Cabinet endorses MRTA's Bt72 bn loan

The Nation February 13, 2012 5:14 pm 

The Cabinet on Monday approved the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand's proposal to borrow Bt72.25 billion.

The loan is to finance two electric train lines - the Blue Line (Bang Sue-Tha Phra) and the Green Line (Bearing-Samut Prakan).

Pakdeeharn Himathongkham, deputy government spokesman, said that the Budget Bureau is assigned to allocate the amount to the MRTA.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Cabinet-endorses-MRTAs-Bt72-bn-loan-30175770.html


----------



## napoleon

marut said:


>


..


----------



## napoleon

More trains for Airport Link, new route planned

Published: 14/02/2012 at 03:27 AM 

The Transport Ministry will buy more trains for the Airport Rail Link and build a new line from Suvarnabhumi airport to Pattaya.

Pakorn Tangjetsakao, acting president of SRT Electric Train Co under the jurisdiction of the ministry, said the company needs five more trains worth 3 billion baht to add to the eight trains it has currently.

The new trains will allow existing ones to go in for maintenance and cut passenger waiting times from 12-20 minutes to 7-10 minutes.

Deputy Transport Minister Chatt Kuldiloke said at least two trains worth about 1.2 billion baht would be ordered this year.

The ministry will also deploy vans and small buses to transport travellers to and from several locations around Bangkok to the Airport Rail Link at its Makkasan terminal in coming months.

Soythip Traisuthi, chairwoman of the State Railway of Thailand, said the state enterprise would spend 255 million baht hiring a consultant to study a new route for the Airport Rail Link, from the airport to Chon Buri and Pattaya. She expected the study to be concluded in 12 months.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/279693/more-trains-for-airport-link-new-route-planned


----------



## :jax:

Codename B said:


> Testing of the common ticket system for employees only.


"Rabbit"? Because it was internally introduced in the year of the rabbit? Will that be changed to "dragon" when it actually is introduced (or even "snake"...)? I kind of like the name though.

I was visiting Bangkok a month ago or so, and the system wasn't introduced by then, I don't know if it is now.


----------



## napoleon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6219807955/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## mrmoopt

How's the Rabbit Card/Carrot Rewards programme going along? Is the SRT involved?


----------



## napoleon

BTS revenue jumps on higher ridership, routes extension

THE NATION March 2, 2012 1:00 am 

BTS Group Holding expects its revenue to surge 17 per cent in the fiscal year ending this month thanks to rising ridership on the Skytrain and extensions to its lines.

Chairman Keeree Kanjanapas said yesterday that despite the massive flood from October-December last year, passenger traffic continued to increase because of the lengthening of the Sukhumvit Line to Bearing and the opening of shopping malls and condominiums along the routes.

The Skytrain, which is run by BTS subsidiary Bangkok Mass Transit System, plans to add two stations this year - Bang Chan and Bang Wa - to its Silom Line, which currently terminates at Wongwian Yai. The company has to seek the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration's approval before setting fares and operating the new services.

Congestion during rush hour was difficult to handle but in August, 35 more carriages will be delivered and four more will be ordered this year. The new carriages will serve the rising demand from commuters and the longer lines. By the end of 2012, the system should carry more than 600,000 riders a day, up from 570,000 now.

The Skytrain will remain the core business of the group, Keeree said. It contributes 60-70 per cent of revenue, followed by 20 per cent from VGI Global Media, an out-of-home media agency, and the rest from property development and hotel management. 

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...n-higher-ridership-routes-exten-30177088.html


----------



## Codename B

Today another Mass Transit line is announced to be constructed. The BTS Light Green line extension (Bearing - Samut Prakan) 12.6 km _(construction will begin this april)_

The whole extension is in Samut Prakan province south of Bangkok. Many more lines are waiting to be constructed. :cheers:















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok is testing a common ticketing system. The testing will begin in May. It will take about 4 months and it will be usable in September-October this year. The card is called Rabbit Card and the points you collect will be called carrot rewards.



totomaru said:


> *001. เดิมในช่วงเริ่มต้น จะเป็นการทดลองการใช้งานกับกลุ่มพนักงาน ของบริษัทในเครือข่ายที่เกี่ยวข้อง ดังนี้...
> 
> • ธนาคารกรุงเทพ BBL
> • บริษัท รถไฟฟ้ากรุงเทพ จำกัด (มหาชน) BMCL
> • บริษัท ระบบขนส่งมวลชนกรุงเทพ จำกัด (มหาชน) BTS
> • บริษัท บางกอก สมาร้ทการ์ด ซิสเทม จำกัด BSS
> • บริษัท วีจีไอ โกลบอล มีเดีย จำกัด VGI GROUP)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *002. โดยในส่วนของตัวบัตรจะเรียกว่า "rabbit CARD" ครับ
> เมื่อเปิดใช้งานเต็มรูปแบบ สามารถเข้าดูข้อมูลต่างๆได้ที่ www.rabbitcard.com ครับ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *003. โดยในส่วนของคะแนนสะสมจะเรียกว่า "carrot rewards" ครับ
> เมื่อเปิดใช้งานเต็มรูปแบบ สามารถเข้าดูข้อมูลต่างๆได้ที่ www.carrotrewards.co.th ครับ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *004. โดยในปัจจุบัน รถไฟฟ้า BTS ที่บริเวณ Ticket Office ของทุกๆสถานี จะมีการติดสติ๊กเกอร์ ประชาสัมพันธ์ ถึงการทดสอบการให้บริการไว้แล้ว ครับ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *005. และในส่วนของบอร์ดข่าวสาร/ประชาสัมพันธ์ ทุกๆสถานีก็ได้มีการติดตั้ง "เงื่อนไขการใช้งานบัตร rabbit CARD" (ภาษาไทย) ไว้แล้วเช่นกัน ครับ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *006. และในส่วนของ "เงื่อนไขการใช้งานบัตร rabbit CARD" (ภาษาอังกฤษ) ก็มีการติดไว้แล้วเช่นกัน ครับ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *007. หน้าตาบัตรทดสอบครับ BSS TEST CARD Rev.1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *008. การทดสอบทำกันที่ รถไฟฟ้า MRT สถานีคลองเตย ( KHO ) เมื่อวันที่ 10 มีนาคม 2555 ที่ผ่านมาครับ*


----------



## Bentown

some update pics

SRT Light Red line (Bangsue - Talling Chan)

Talling Chan station





































taken by me


----------



## napoleon

cal_t said:


> How's the Rabbit Card/Carrot Rewards programme going along? Is the SRT involved?


No


----------



## napoleon

Codename B said:


> ^^
> 
> There are airport bus to the city and also the airport rail link.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *ARL Airport Rail Link
> *
> *City Line*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by BEERUSIC
> 
> *Express Line*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuchiang/5904987411/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> *Makasan Central station, bangkok*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by maracus


//


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Mass Transit Update*



SRT Light Red line (Bangsue - Talling Chan) 15 km
91.20% complete.


MRT Purple line (Bansue - Bang Yai) 23 km 
41.37% complete and will be operational in 2015.


MRT Blue line extension (Bangsue - Ta Phra & Hualamphong - Bang Kae) 27 km 
12.72% complete and will be operational in 2016.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Planned lines & extensions in progress*


BTS Light Green line extension (Mo Chit - Sapan Mai) 11.4 km. 
Ready to be signed this year.


SRT Dark Red line (Bangsue - Rangsit) 26 km.
Can't start yet, because the bid winner, SU Joint Venture, quoted the cost at 31 billion baht while the cabinet had allocated only 27.17 billion baht for the project. A committee would be set up to discuss the issue.


SRT Airport Rail Link extension (Don Mueang Airport - Bangsue - Phaya Thai) - 21.8 km 
Got the green light by EIA. Bidding will begin this year or at the latest early next year.


MRT Pink line (Kaerai - Minburi) 34.5 km.
Under study of whether it will be heavy rail or monorail.


MRT Orange line (Thailand Cultural Center - Bangkapi - Minburi) 20 km. 
In the process of hiring consulting firm for a detailed review of various studies.


MRT Purple line extension (Bangsue - Ratchaburana) 19.8 km. 
In the process of inviting consulting firms and they will be assigned the case in June 5, 2012.


MRT Yellow line (Lad Phrao - Pattanakarn - Samrong) 30.4 km. 
Also in the process of inviting consulting firms and they will be assigned the case in June 5, 2012.

Total = *163,9 km*

****************************************************************

*Current lines as of April 2012 (including BRT)*

1. *BTS Skytrain (Light Green Line)* 22.25 km
2. *BTS Skytrain (Dark Green Lines)* 8.7 km
3. *MRT Subway (Blue line)* 20 km
4. *SRT Airport Rail Link* 28.6 km
5. *BRT Bus Rapid Transit* 16.5 km

Total = *96.05 km*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lines under constructions*

1. BTS Dark Green line extension (Taksin - Bangwa) 5.3 km
2. BTS Light Green line extension (Bearing - Samut Prakan) 12.6 km
3. SRT Light Red line (Bangsue - Talling Chan) 15 km
4. MRT Purple line (Bansue - Bang Yai) 23 km
5. MRT Blue line extension (Bangsue - Ta Phra & Hualamphong - Bang Kae) 27 km

Total : *82.9 km*

****************************************************************


----------



## khoojyh

As the thread is public transport.

I wonder why Bangkok very old bus (majority non air-con) still operating in Bangkok? It also seriously polluted the street air, some bus station is not built proprerly or lack of maintanance.... It's really not convenient for tourist or even local. Bus didn't stop properly for passenger get down and I see the bus driver just drive crazy. It's so dangerous.

As Bangkok taxi, BTS, Skytrain and Airport link are doing well, why not the bus???


----------



## ajw373

khoojyh said:


> As the thread is public transport.
> 
> I wonder why Bangkok very old bus (majority non air-con) still operating in Bangkok? It also seriously polluted the street air, some bus station is not built proprerly or lack of maintanance.... It's really not convenient for tourist or even local. Bus didn't stop properly for passenger get down and I see the bus driver just drive crazy. It's so dangerous.
> 
> As Bangkok taxi, BTS, Skytrain and Airport link are doing well, why not the bus???



You really don't quite understand the situation. In Bangkok there are different levels of bus used by different people in different economic situations. The ones you talk about are the ones that are generally used by the poorest in the country at a very cheap price. If it were to all be brought up to western standard then those that use it couldn't afford it. I seriously doubt that a tourist would want to go to these locations, and if they did then they could afford a taxi so no issue there.

The 2nd teir of bus is a little more expensive and a little more comfortable but it comes at an additional cost. So you will find those using it earn more than those using the other buses.

Then there is the 3rd teir of bus, almost western standard, again costing more and used by those that can afford it.

Same too for the MRT and BTS, again a different class of passenger used by those who can afford it.

Now as an example I have 2 sister in-laws who live in the Klong San area of Bangkok (near the Hilton). They have never ever been on the Sky train, and would die of shock to have to pay 40 baht to go a few stations when they can get one of the buses you mention above for 1/10th the price.


----------



## Codename B

Setting up screen doors in crowded BTS stations.



helmetman said:


> วันนี้ขึ้นbtsกลับบ้านพอดีเอารูปมาช่วยแชร์ครับ
> 
> ประตูอยู่ฝั่งชานชลาที่ไปทางหมอชิตครับ
> 
> ข้างๆประตูน่าจะเป็นจออะไรซักอย่าง เอาไว้โฆษณาแน่เลย:nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ตรงเส้นเหลืองมีรูอะไรซักอย่างสามรู
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ประตูอีกบานที่อยู่ข้างๆกัน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> กองประตูที่เหลือที่ยังไม่ได้ติดตั้ง





Th_jung said:


> เพิ่มเติมครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เทสจอแล้ว - -


----------



## Greanlightman

ajw373 said:


> You really don't quite understand the situation. In Bangkok there are different levels of bus used by different people in different economic situations. The ones you talk about are the ones that are generally used by the poorest in the country at a very cheap price. If it were to all be brought up to western standard then those that use it couldn't afford it. I seriously doubt that a tourist would want to go to these locations, and if they did then they could afford a taxi so no issue there.
> 
> The 2nd teir of bus is a little more expensive and a little more comfortable but it comes at an additional cost. So you will find those using it earn more than those using the other buses.
> 
> Then there is the 3rd teir of bus, almost western standard, again costing more and used by those that can afford it.
> 
> Same too for the MRT and BTS, again a different class of passenger used by those who can afford it.
> 
> Now as an example I have 2 sister in-laws who live in the Klong San area of Bangkok (near the Hilton). They have never ever been on the Sky train, and would die of shock to have to pay 40 baht to go a few stations when they can get one of the buses you mention above for 1/10th the price.


I use bus where there's no rail. 
And the cheapest bus fare is THB6.50-8 while the modern buses fare is THB11-23. 1 bus line may have various kind of buses. Many Bangkok's commuter choose to ride depend on which is come first.

I think the problem is due to private bus companies which is numerous and difficult to force them to change.

However, there are some passengers travel from market to their place. It's going to be nightmare if someone carry fresh fishes or durians on AC bus.


----------



## khoojyh

ajw373 said:


> You really don't quite understand the situation. In Bangkok there are different levels of bus used by different people in different economic situations. The ones you talk about are the ones that are generally used by the poorest in the country at a very cheap price. If it were to all be brought up to western standard then those that use it couldn't afford it. I seriously doubt that a tourist would want to go to these locations, and if they did then they could afford a taxi so no issue there.
> 
> The 2nd teir of bus is a little more expensive and a little more comfortable but it comes at an additional cost. So you will find those using it earn more than those using the other buses.
> 
> Then there is the 3rd teir of bus, almost western standard, again costing more and used by those that can afford it.
> 
> Same too for the MRT and BTS, again a different class of passenger used by those who can afford it.
> 
> Now as an example I have 2 sister in-laws who live in the Klong San area of Bangkok (near the Hilton). They have never ever been on the Sky train, and would die of shock to have to pay 40 baht to go a few stations when they can get one of the buses you mention above for 1/10th the price.


I see, thanks for the information:cheers:, i really dont know the situation :bash: I saw that kind of very old bus is make up very high % in all kind of buses. I used to took a ride on it twice (just get in when I saw the bus that go to my location). Rest of days by bts and taxi. :banana:

I will not use the word "western standard" because some western country still using diesel non AC bus. Now i understand why old bus still operating in Bkk, meanwhile, if can not upgrade all buses to top class but atleast can make it safer? Stop properly, get in and down safely, it doesn't cost more or less. :banana::banana:

How many bus companies running public bus service in Bkk city area?


----------



## Codename B

^

Right now they are in the process of buying new NGV buses.

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Thai transport ministry insists on procuring 3,500 gas buses*
2012-02-07 18:52:13 

*BANGKOK, Feb. 7 (Xinhua) -- Ministry of Transport disclosed that it would carry on with the purchase plan of 3,500 gas-fuelled buses for Bangkok Mass Transit Authority (BMTA), state media INN reported on Tuesday.*

According to Deputy Minister of Transport Chadchart Sittipun, the ministry will forge ahead with the BMTA's NGV bus procurement project.

Based on the study, the ministry will provide 3,506 NGV buses, consisting of 3,183 brand new buses and another 323 with modified engines.

The deputy minister said it was necessary that the purchase plan be implemented for the sake of the public, given as many as 3.2 million people travel by bus each day.

Currently, the project is under the consideration of the Office of the National Economics and Social Development Board (NESDB). If the NESDB gives the nod to the project, it will be submitted to the cabinet for consideration during its next meeting.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/world/2012-02/07/c_131396522.htm


----------



## napoleon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacamera/6896275416/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## khoojyh

Codename B said:


> ^
> 
> Right now they are in the process of buying new NGV buses.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Thai transport ministry insists on procuring 3,500 gas buses*
> 2012-02-07 18:52:13
> 
> *BANGKOK, Feb. 7 (Xinhua) -- Ministry of Transport disclosed that it would carry on with the purchase plan of 3,500 gas-fuelled buses for Bangkok Mass Transit Authority (BMTA), state media INN reported on Tuesday.*
> 
> According to Deputy Minister of Transport Chadchart Sittipun, the ministry will forge ahead with the BMTA's NGV bus procurement project.
> 
> Based on the study, the ministry will provide 3,506 NGV buses, consisting of 3,183 brand new buses and another 323 with modified engines.
> 
> The deputy minister said it was necessary that the purchase plan be implemented for the sake of the public, given as many as 3.2 million people travel by bus each day.
> 
> Currently, the project is under the consideration of the Office of the National Economics and Social Development Board (NESDB). If the NESDB gives the nod to the project, it will be submitted to the cabinet for consideration during its next meeting.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/world/2012-02/07/c_131396522.htm


Good news, any time frame?


----------



## ajw373

khoojyh said:


> Good news, any time frame?


Don't get your hopes up. The buses you were taking about are for the most part private buses, these new buses are for the BMTA. Out of interest there are about 3500 BMTA buses and about the same again operated by private operators in Bangkok. This is not counting the baht buses and other vans etc that also do bus like service.

Additionally if you read the article it is a proposal that still needs to be submitted to the cabinet for approval. I would reckon if approved the numbers will be less and of course there is no time frame for when the buses will be delivered.


----------



## Codename B

^^

The numbers of buses had already being lowered from 4000 buses. It was the most recent english news that I could find. In the thai news however, it says that it will be submitted to the cabinet this april.

*The plan for the bus service is as follows:*


Cutting 209 routes to 155 routes and lowering the average distance of 30 km to 25.7 km, making less waiting time for passengers.


Apply a common ticket system and setting up a GPS system. 


Buying 3,506 NGV buses, consisting of 3,183 brand new buses and another 323 with modified engines.


Lowering the staff from 14,755 people to 9000 people in 3 years and approve a budget of 2,772.581 million baht for retiring before age.


Negotiate with Treasury debt to pay 7.6 billion baht of debt, while leaving some of the remaining debt to about one billion baht.


Providing a bus depot with support from the Department of Transportation to reduce costs.


Splitting the management of own vehicles and private vehicles and is expected that in the next 10 years, the profits will increase by 2,950 million baht.

They also found out that the number of sales decreased from the year 2001 with sales of 2.57 million tickets per day to 1.03 million tickets per day, which is caused by old vehicles. This results in people taking private vans and mass transportation instead. 

The free bus scheme which will expire on 30 Apr 2012 is likely to be renewed to help people.


----------



## khoojyh

209 to 155 routes... Kinda a lot... It's also because of that routes are not making profit?


----------



## Codename B

Must be, as they expect that in 10 years, passengers will increase by 952 million people with an increase of 25,624 million baht in profits.


----------



## napoleon




----------



## Codename B

*Airport Rail Link*






*BTS Skytrain*






*MRT Subway*


----------



## Guest

Took it in January. Great experience. Damn fast and spacious. The integration with MRT at Makkasan is quite bad though.


----------



## khoojyh

Just came back from Bkk, the airport link - express to from Airport to Makkasan is a very convenient and comfortable. Well done


----------



## Codename B

^^



-------

Today the MRT Pink line (Kaerai - Minburi) is revealed to be a monorail instead of a heavyrail.

The new monorail system has a total distance of 34.5 km and will get 6 more stations added to the line. The line will be up for bidding this year october-december. Construction will take 4 years, and it will be in service in 2017, 2 years earlier than the initial plan. Once finished, it is expected that 300.000 people will use this line everyday.












































*****************************************************************

The detailed design for the MRT Orange line (Thailand Cultural Center - Bangkapi - Minburi) is to be finished and up for bidding this year also.



*****************************************************************


----------



## Codename B

> *รฟม.จ่อล้มประมูลรางสีม่วง หวั่นถูกฟ้องหากเปิดราคาอิตาเลียนฯ รายเดียว*
> โดย ASTVผู้จัดการออนไลน์	8 พฤษภาคม 2555 14:07 น.
> 
> ...
> 
> สนข.ชงต่อขยายรถไฟฟ้า 10 สาย
> 
> นางสร้อยทิพย์ ไตรสุทธิ์ ผู้อำนวยการสำนักงานนโยบายและแผนการขนส่งและจราจร (สนข.) กล่าวว่า สนข.กำลังเร่งจัดทำกรอบเวลาเพื่อติดตามความก้าวหน้าการดำเนินโครงการแผนแม่บทระบบขนส่งมวลชน จำนวน 10 เส้นทาง จากที่ได้อนุมัติไว้ 12 เส้นทาง เพื่อนำเสนอ คณะรัฐมนตรี รับทราบ ประกอบด้วยโครงการที่อยู่ในความรับผิดชอบของ รฟม. 7 เส้นทาง ได้แก่ รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวเข้ม(ลำลูกกา-บางปู) สีเขียวอ่อน ยศเส-บางหว้า สายสีน้ำเงิน บางซื่อ-หัวลำโพง-ท่าพระ-พุทธมณฑล สาย4 สายสีม่วง บางใหญ่-ราษฎร์บูรณะ สายสีส้ม จรัญฯ-มีนบุรี สายสีชมพู แคราย-มีนบุรี สายสีเหลือง ลาดพร้าว-สำโรง อีก 3 เส้นทางที่อยู่ในความรับผิดชอบของการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (ร.ฟ.ท.) ได้แก่ รถไฟชานเมืองสายสีแดงเข้ม (ม.ธรรมศาสตร์-ศูนย์รังสิต-มหาชัย) รถไฟชานเมืองสายสีแดงอ่อน (ศาลายา-หัวหมาก) และแอร์พอร์ตลิงค์ (สนามบินดอนเมือง-สุวรรณภูมิ) ส่วนอีก 2 เส้นทาง มอบหมายให้ กรุงเทพมหานคร ดำเนินการ ได้แก่ รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเทา (วัชรพล-พระราม 9 ) สายสีฟ้า (ดินแดง-ยศเส)
> 
> http://www.manager.co.th/Business/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9550000056621



The Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTP) is expanding the 10 mass transit lines. In addition to the 10 mass transit lines, 2 more lines will also be added and they will be operated by BMA. They are as follows:

11. Grey line (Watcharapol - Rama 9)

12. Light Blue line (Din Daeng - Yotse)


----------



## Pansori

Thanks! I guess I'll gave to take the express service then. Last time I used it it was 150Thb from Makkasan station if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## napoleon

BMA may demolish BTS Taksin Station for faster service 

BANGKOK, 17 May 2012 (NNT) - The Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA) is considering demolishing the structure of Taksin Station in order to eliminate the current rail bottleneck problem, which has been hindering the service. 

According to the BMA’s Traffic and Transportation Department, the opening of the BTS extension line from Wongwian Yai to Bang Wa, which is slated to be fully operational in August 2013, will increase the daily number of commuters by 500,000. In a bid to accommodate the expected increase in passenger number, the department has drawn up a plan on the demolition of Taksin Station, originally designed to be a temporary station, with an aim to resolve the rail bottleneck in the area and speed up the service. 

If the plan is executed, a skywalk would be built in place of the station. The 1-kilometer long skywalk is expected to be equipped with a series of escalators, connecting Surasak Station with the Sathorn river pier. 

The construction of the skywalk is estimated to cost over 600 million baht. The removal of Taksin Station’s existing structure and the new railway construction are expected to take up another 77 million baht. The plan has been proposed to BMA executives for consideration.

http://thainews.prd.go.th/en/news.php?id=255505170024&tb=NEWS&return=ok


----------



## napoleon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pnut83/7191314778/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## IanCleverly

Codename B said:


> Siam Station
> 
> 
> Siam Square Urban Street SSUS by yago1.com February 19, 2012


Any particular reaon why it's called 'Siam' station? (Siam being the old name for Thailand)


----------



## Silly_Walks

IanCleverly said:


> Any particular reaon why it's called 'Siam' station? (Siam being the old name for Thailand)


Like almost all stations in the world, it is named after the location it is in; in this case Siam District.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siam_area


----------



## Codename B




----------



## phat21

spetga said:


> จุดพัก ... ไม่รู้เรียกว่าอะไร
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for posting over 5 images in one post.


 fgf


----------



## IanCleverly

Me said:


> Any particular reaon why it's called 'Siam' station? (Siam being the old name for Thailand)





Silly_Walks said:


> Like almost all stations in the world, it is named after the location it is in; in this case Siam District.


Ah, thanks. I'd thought it may have had something to do with it being nearby some governmental buildings, but, going by the photo - there wasn't any.


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Dark Green (Silom) Line Extension
*


nutnano said:


> *Update การก่อสร้างสถานีรัชดา-ราชพฤกษ์ (S10)*
> _22 พฤษภาคม 2555_
> 
> *Set 1* Cross Beam ตัวที่ 2 (Line B) ของสถานี S10 กำลังเตรียมแบบหล่อ Platform Column
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Set 2* Cross Beam ตัวที่ 1 (Line A) ของสถานี S10 ทำการหล่อ Platform Column เสร็จเรียบร้อยแล้ว กำลังดำเนินการติดตั้ง Table Form เพื่อทำการหล่อ Platform Cross Beam ต่อไป
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Set 3* ภาพรวมงานก่อสร้างอาคารสถานี


----------



## [email protected]

Judging by the map in Post #244 there still seems to be no plan to extend the Dark Green line westward from the National Stadium.

Considering just how much demand there would be for such a route I find it mindboggling that they are still not considering it. Afterall, it could be easily extended above Thanon Bamrung Muang and Thanon Rama I.


----------



## napoleon

State committed to mass transit

Published: 23/05/2012 at 02:17 AM Newspaper

The government is committed to investing 1.64 trillion baht to develop 10 mass transit routes and logistics-related projects over the next seven years.

Transport Minister Jarupong Ruangsuwan yesterday proposed infrastructure and logistics development plans through 2018 to Deputy Prime Minister and Finance Minister Kittiratt Na-Ranong. Mr Kittiratt promised to give full financial support to the projects.

Mr Jarupong said the two ministries will later establish a joint committee to refine the proposals and raise funds for development.

The two ministries agreed the government needs to speed up investment for the Asean Economic Community.

The remaining 1 trillion baht will be spent on air, water, and rail transportation infrastructure. This will include the expansion of Suvarnabhumi airport and the development of dual-track and high-speed trains.

The government said recently it would scrap bids for Red Line work to ensure it receives 70 billion baht from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) to finance the project.

The State Railway of Thailand's (SRT) board earlier decided to scrap bids for the third Red Line contract, involving electrical and signalling-system work worth 26.7 billion baht, after four bidders failed to qualify.

The SRT, which supervises the Red Line, faces severe problems in undertaking the project, especially the need to remove public utilities along the route.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/294650/state-committed-to-mass-transit


----------



## Codename B

Nex7_2012-05-20_09-06-49 by jogonal May 20, 2012


Nex7_2012-05-20_09-09-22 by jogonal May 20, 2012


Nex7_2012-05-20_09-07-57 by jogonal May 20, 2012


----------



## Codename B

[email protected] said:


> Judging by the map in Post #244 there still seems to be no plan to extend the Dark Green line westward from the National Stadium.
> 
> Considering just how much demand there would be for such a route I find it mindboggling that they are still not considering it. Afterall, it could be easily extended above Thanon Bamrung Muang and Thanon Rama I.


There are plans for the extension of this line, however that map this is only the master plan for the first phase of the 10 mass transit lines. There will be more lines and extension added.

Edit: I have added them now


----------



## Codename B

*Siemens engineers venture in Khon Kaen*
Published: 23/05/2012 at 09:36 AM

*Siemens AG has entered into a partnership with a Khon Kaen company to assemble passenger coaches in Thailand, marking the German train giant's first foray into local manufacturing.*

_Grundmaan: B4.9bn bid for trains likely_

This year or next, they will tender a bid of 4.9 billion baht or around 100 million to the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) to build 115 passenger trains, said Hans-Jorg Grundmann, the chief executive of Siemens' rail systems division.

He was speaking during a trip to Bangkok yesterday.

Siemens has agreed to set up a 50:50 joint venture with Cho Thavee Dollasien Ltd (CTV-Doll), which has its own factory in Khon Kaen.

Siemens' Thai partner has supplied dining cars in Thailand for many years and has a contract to refurbish SRT trains.

A memorandum of understanding for the partnership will be signed in Thailand this month, said Dr Grundmann.

CTV-Doll will be responsible for manufacturing, assembling and maintenance of the coaches; detailed engineering and assembling of the interiors using local materials whenever possible; and manufacturing complete car body shells including painting.

Siemens will complete the coach designs, provide technical assistance and supply complete bogies and other major components from Vienna.

"We've been in partnership talks with CTV-Doll for five or six years until the SRT came up with this project," said Dr Grundmann.

"This project is expected to draw stiff competition from Chinese, South Korean and Japanese train manufacturers. But Siemens is ready to be a pioneer in manufacturing rail vehicles in Thailand and hopes this collaboration will support the Thai government's vision of bringing international expertise to Thailand."

He met yesterday with Deputy Transport Minister Chatchart Sithipan, who invited Siemens to bid for the 200-kilometre Bangkok-Rayong high-speed train project.

The government is considering four high-speed train routes linking the capital including Chiang Mai, Hua Hin and Nakhon Ratchasima, but Mr Chatchart said the Rayong route is the most feasible.

Dr Grundmann said with 15 million residents in Greater Bangkok, the city can expect tremendous increases in its population. Half of Thais will live in urban areas by 2015, up from 20% now.

*The Bangkok Mass Transit Development Plan calls for a construction of 12 mass transit lines covering a combine 545 kilometres of new track by 2019.*

"With 500 people working in Thailand for Siemens, we're here to stay," he said.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/294640/siemens-engineers-venture-in-khon-kaen


----------



## napoleon

Ministry urges Siemens to train rail staff

Published: 28/05/2012 at 08:24 AM 

The Transport Ministry has proposed that Siemens Co, the contractor of the Airport Rail Link system, provide training on system installation and maintenance to electric train staff members.

Deputy permanent secretary for transport Chamroon Tangpaisarnkit, chairman of the SRT Electric Train Co which runs the Airport Rail Link, yesterday said staff need to know how to maintain existing lines on the elevated train route and install new equipment.

He said the German firm should go beyond just selling trains and parts.

Hiring the contractor's supplier to take care of the system itself would be wasteful, said Mr Chamroon.

"We want the transfer of technologies every time we buy goods as prices of electric trains and their spare parts are relatively high," said the chairman of SRT Electric Train Co.

The manufacturer or supplier should provide training to SRT Electric Train staff, even if Siemens claims it has some 400 employees in Thailand.

He also wanted to know Siemens' policy for addressing parts shortages for the Airport Rail Link.

He said he had asked SRT Electric Train Co executives to identify obstacles in the operation of the system.

During the previous SRT Electric Train board meeting, the procurement of more electric trains was approved, Mr Chamroon said, adding the board also agreed to recruit more experts to help run the company.

Pakorn Tangjetsakao, acting president of SRT Electric Train Co, said he had earlier sent a letter asking Siemens to extend the warranty period for its spare parts, which expired in March this year. He asked for a two-year extension, or until March 2014, citing the firm's delay in fixing more than 100 pieces of equipment which had developed technical problems while under warranty.

Deputy Transport Minister Chatchart Sithipan said Siemens has shown interest in investing in 10 electric train lines and the high-speed mainline train project.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/295326/ministry-urges-siemens-to-train-rail-staff


----------



## napoleon

MRTA in talks with Ital-Thai for decreased bidding price

The Nation May 30, 2012 1:00 am 

The Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand is entering negotiations with Italian-Thai Development with a view to the company lowering the bid price for the Purple Line's sixth contract from Bt4.14 billion. The current bid price is higher than the median price of Bt3.66 billion. 

Expecting negotiations to be completed in two weeks, MRTA acting governor Kritiya Sumitnand yesterday said that if Ital-Thai refused to lower its price, she would submit the current bid for Cabinet approval. 

Of the eight contracts for the Purple Line electric-train route, the sixth is the only one that has not yet been awarded. 

The contract signing was expected last July, but the MRTA has delayed the consideration process given that Ital-Thai was the only qualified bidder in the first round. Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction was disqualified. 

Left with just one bidder, the MRTA has questioned whether the contract-awarding process could be challenged on legal grounds. 

The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), which is financing the Purple Line, confirmed in October and April that Ital-Thai was a qualified bidder and that the MRTA must open its financial bid as soon as possible, so that the contract could be signed and further repercussions, such as increasing costs, avoided. 

An MRTA source said he expected the board would call on Ital-Thai to negotiate a discount to get the final bid more in line with the limit set by the agency. 

However, if the company refuses to adjust its bid price, or if any offered reduction is too small, the board will forward the final bid to the Cabinet for ministers either to accept the price or terminate the bidding process, 

he said. In either case, the setback would further complicate the construction of the Purple Line, because the tender has already been delayed for almost a year. Because of the continued delay, the MRTA has had to pay a commitment fee to the JICA, amounting to 0.1 per cent of the loan allocated but not yet drawn upon. 

In fact, the source said the rail-work construction for the sixth contract should have had a higher median price. However, the government had transferred some of the budget for the whole project to Ch Karnchang and Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction, which won the bidding for the first and second contracts respectively, to upgrade the construction work. 

As a result, the budget for the sixth contract was trimmed, too. 

The budget for the entire Purple Line project is set at Bt36 billion. Because of the budget transfer, the money available for the last contract to be signed is now only Bt3.66 billion. 

The source also said that if Ital-Thai offered a reduction in its bid price to meet the initial maximum level, it could result in a reduction in the specified quality of the rail work, which might cause problems in the long run. The MRTA already has to pay a delay fee to the contractors for the first and second contracts, whose construction work is complete but which are now merely waiting for the rails, which are not yet ready. 

"The problems surrounding the Purple Line reflect the failure of the MRTA management and the political interference of the MRTA board," the source said. "Apart from the increased budget burden, the work might not get done as per the quality specifications that were requested at the outset. All these preventable delays have meant that the government has had to pay a commitment fee to the JICA and delay penalties to existing contractors."

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...Ital-Thai-for-decreased-bidding-30183121.html


----------



## Codename B

http://www.nesdb.go.th/Portals/0/news/PPT/12/PPT_0404010612.pdf


----------



## napoleon

Ministry urges Siemens to train rail staff

Published: 28/05/2012 at 08:24 AM

The Transport Ministry has proposed that Siemens Co, the contractor of the Airport Rail Link system, provide training on system installation and maintenance to electric train staff members.

Deputy permanent secretary for transport Chamroon Tangpaisarnkit, chairman of the SRT Electric Train Co which runs the Airport Rail Link, yesterday said staff need to know how to maintain existing lines on the elevated train route and install new equipment.

He said the German firm should go beyond just selling trains and parts.

Hiring the contractor's supplier to take care of the system itself would be wasteful, said Mr Chamroon.

"We want the transfer of technologies every time we buy goods as prices of electric trains and their spare parts are relatively high," said the chairman of SRT Electric Train Co.

The manufacturer or supplier should provide training to SRT Electric Train staff, even if Siemens claims it has some 400 employees in Thailand.

He also wanted to know Siemens' policy for addressing parts shortages for the Airport Rail Link.

He said he had asked SRT Electric Train Co executives to identify obstacles in the operation of the system.

During the previous SRT Electric Train board meeting, the procurement of more electric trains was approved, Mr Chamroon said, adding the board also agreed to recruit more experts to help run the company.

Pakorn Tangjetsakao, acting president of SRT Electric Train Co, said he had earlier sent a letter asking Siemens to extend the warranty period for its spare parts, which expired in March this year. He asked for a two-year extension, or until March 2014, citing the firm's delay in fixing more than 100 pieces of equipment which had developed technical problems while under warranty.

Deputy Transport Minister Chatchart Sithipan said Siemens has shown interest in investing in 10 electric train lines and the high-speed mainline train project.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/295326/ministry-urges-siemens-to-train-rail-staff


----------



## metro35

Sorry, who have any information about GREEN TOKEN of Airport linie Is it fantom or real.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue Line Extension - 27 km*









http://www.thairath.co.th/content/region/187358

---------

Phetchakasem 48 Station



Blue OceanS said:


> สถานีเพชรเกษม 48





Blue OceanS said:


> ศูนย์ซ่อมบำรุงเพชรเกษม/กัลปพฤกษ์


----------



## Codename B

*cont.*

Phasi Charoen-, Bang Khae- & Lak Song Station. 



Blue OceanS said:


> สถานีภาษีเจริญ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีบางแคและสถานีหลักสอง


Bang Wa-, Bang Phai- and Tha Phra Station.



Blue OceanS said:


> สถานีบางหว้า บางไผ่ และท่าพระ


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Mass Transit Update*



mrseven said:


> เว็บ BTS มีการอัพเดทแผนที่ใหม่แล้วครับ เพิ่ม 4 สถานีส่วนต่อขยายขึ้นมาใหม่


*Current lines as of January 2013 (including BRT)*

1. *BTS Skytrain (Light Green Line)* 22.25 km
2. *BTS Skytrain (Dark Green Lines)* 8.7 km
3. *MRT Subway (Blue line)* 20 km
4. *SRT Airport Rail Link* 28.6 km
5. *BRT Bus Rapid Transit* 16.5 km

Total = *96.05 km*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lines under constructions*

1. BTS Dark Green line extension (Wongwian Yai - Bangwa) 5.3 km

2 stations will be operational no later than the end of the year. 
The last station will have to wait for the MRT Blue Line extension to finish, as it interchange with MRT.
2. BTS Light Green line extension (Bearing - Samut Prakan) 12.6 km

4% complete
3. SRT Light Red line (Bangsue - Talling Chan) 15 km

100% complete - (Test run with diesel train, waiting for electric train)
4. SRT Dark Red line (Bangsue - Rangsit) 26.3 km

Construction will begin in march.
5. MRT Purple line (Bansue - Bang Yai) 23 km

53% complete
6. MRT Blue line extension (Bangsue - Ta Phra & Hualamphong - Bang Kae) 27 km

27% complete

Total : *109.2 km*

****************************************************************



Wisarut said:


> Yinglux telling OPT, MOT, MRTA and SRT to speed up the delayed projects and upcoming projects:
> 
> *1. Three Projects which are supposed to be on bidding in 2012 but has to be on bidding by the end of the 1st quarter of 2013 instead - 3 projects with the price tags of 84.352 billion Baht and distance of 40.3 km: *
> 
> 1.1. Green line (Mochit - Saphan mai - Khoo Khot) with the distance of 18.4 km and price tag of 59.912 billion Baht
> 1.2. Red line commuter (Talingchan - Salaya) with the distance of 14 km with a price tag of 9.95 billion Baht
> 1.3. Airport Link extension (Bangsue - Phyathai with a distance of 7.9 km and 13.59 billion
> 
> *2. Seven Projects which are to be on bidding in 2013 with total distance of 118.4 km and price tag of 187.843 billion Baht*
> 
> 2.1 Pink Monorail (Kae rai - Pakkret - Minburi) of 36 km and price tag of 38.73 billion Baht - Bidding in March 2013 so the route changing as PT men of Minburi have request is TOTALLY IMPOSSIBLE
> 2.2 Orange subway line (Thailand Cultural center - Bang Kapi - Minburi) of 20 km and price tag of 73.07 billion Baht - Bidding in March 2013 so the route changing as PT men of Minburi have request is TOTALLY IMPOSSIBLE
> 2.3 Green line (Samut Prakarn - bang poo) - 7 km 10.15 billion Baht
> 2.4 Red line commuter (Bangsue - Phayathai - Makkasan center, Bangsue - Hua Lamphong) - 25.5 km 36.96 billion Baht
> 2.5 Red line commuter (Siriraj [Thonburi] - Taling Chan) - 6 km 4.281 billion Baht
> 2.6 Red line commuter (Rangsit - Thammasart University (Rangsit Campus) - 10 km 5.252 billion BAht
> 2.7 Airport Link extension (Bangsue - Donmueang) 13.9 km - 19.4 billion Baht
> 
> For the case of the delay on the signing of the 1st and 2nd contract for construction of Red line commuter (Bangsue Central along with the tracks with stations from Bangsue to rangsit), SRT has to pay 100 Million baht to JICA for Delay ---
> 
> http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9550000155985


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bangkok Metropolis 10 Rail Lines Plan (2018) - 469 km (excluding BRT)*









Posted by khun totomaru


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Dark Green line extension (Wongwian Yai - Bangwa) - 5.3 km*



Blue OceanS said:


> S10





Blue OceanS said:


> 2 มค. 2556
> 
> S9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S11





Blue OceanS said:


> S12


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension - 27 km*



Blue OceanS said:


> สถานีท่าพระ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สนามชัย-อิสระภาพ-ท่าพระ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ใต้ดินสู่ลอยฟ้า
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ใต้ดิน สนามช้ยสู่อิสรภาพ ลอยฟ้าสู่ท่าพระ...


----------



## napoleon

Airport Rail Link to increase services

Published: 11/01/2013 at 03:48 PMOnline news: Transport

Airport Rail Link will increase its train services to operate every hour to cope with increasing number of passengers, according to a statement released on Friday.

Public Relations director Aim-Acha Phongparnphanu said the expanded services will begin on Jan 14.

The company will increase the train schedule of the two Express Lines, the Phaya Thai Express (Phaya Thai – Suvarnabhumi – Phaya Thai) and Makkasan Express (Makkasan –Suvarnabhumi – Makkasan) to once every hour from 6am to midnight.

The City Line, which caters for regular commuters, is packed with passengers during the 8am to 8.30am rush hour, up to 113% of planned capacity, therefore another five trips will be added from the Express Line to ease the congestion during rush hours.

Moreover, the new schedule will be easy to remember and passengers can plan their trips accordingly, he said.

The schedule will also allow the trains to stop longer at each station, giving passengers more time to depart and board..

For more information contact Airport Rail Link Call Centre at 1690.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/330369/airport-rail-link-increase-more-trips


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Dark Red line (Bang Sue - Rangsit) - 26.3 km*



napoleon said:


> Cabinet approves 2 Red Line contracts
> 
> Published: 9/01/2013 at 08:53 AMOnline news: Transport
> 
> A cabinet meeting on Tuesday approved the signing of two of three contracts to build a section of the Red Line electric railway, Transport Minister Chadchat Sittipunt said.
> 
> The first contract involves the construction of the Bang Sue central terminal and a maintenance facility. The contract, worth 29 billion baht, has been awarded to SU Joint Venture, comprising Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction Plc and Unique Engineering and Construction Plc.
> 
> The second is for the construction of rail tracks and train stations. Italian-Thai Development Plc secured the contract, valued at 21.2 billion baht. The two contracts are part of a 36km section of the Red Line electric railway linking Bang Sue in Bangkok and Rangsit in Pathum Thani province.
> 
> Construction under the contracts is expected to be completed within three years, said Prapat Chongsanguan, governor of the State Railway of Thailand.
> 
> The Bang Sue-Rangsit section of the Red Line also includes a third contract concerning the laying of the train operation system and procurement of rolling stock. That contract has not been sealed yet.
> 
> Mr Chadchat added that the cabinet also approved the signing of the four contracts for the Purple Line electric train from Bang Sue to Bang Yai.
> 
> The contracts have been won by Bangkok Metro Plc, the SET-listed subway operator.
> 
> http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/329952/cabinet-approved-2-red-line-contracts












*Bang Sue Grand Station* (To replace Hua Lamphong Station as the main central station)




























































































http://www.railway.co.th/resultproject/project_redline.asp?redline=3


----------



## dwdwone

Wasn't the red line(s) part of the old Hopewell project?


----------



## dwdwone

Also is the Rattanakosin Island station going to be built? was reading it is to be the first underground station on the BTS.


----------



## Codename B

The SRT Dark Red Line will use about 50-60% of the Hopewell project pillars for the construction of the line.

For now there are no plans for BTS skytrain to extend to Rattanakosin Island. However MRT Purple, Orange and Blue Lines will all go through Rattanakosin.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line (Bang Sue - Bang Yai) - 23 km*



kitti said:


> *สถานีคลองบางไผ่*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ช่วงก่อนถึงตัวสถานี ทำไมเสาเป็นเเบบนี้ครับ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ตัวอาคารศูนย์ซ่อมบำรุง*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *สถานีคลองบางไผ่ อีกด้านนึง*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ที่สร้างเซ็นทรัล บางใหญ่*


----------



## emyrr3096

Wow. Bangkok is now on progress for build the mass public transportation connection yah?

Can anyone post more picture of Bangkok BRT and the station of it :cheers:


----------



## Codename B

^^

Here it is. 

_THbjIrGWo



Codename B said:


> *Bangkok BRT - 16,5 km*
> 
> 
> Day to night Bangkok Skyline by RickyLoca
> 
> 
> Bangkok Metropolitan Skyline by peerakit_popcity





kitti said:


>


----------



## emyrr3096

Codename B said:


> ^^
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_THbjIrGWo">YouTube Link</a>


Wuahh great thanks :cheers: 
I heard and read from itdp.org that's only one BRT station who Air-conditioned is that's true??


----------



## Greanlightman

two, at the both terminus.


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Dark Green line extension (Wongwian Yai - Bang Wa) - 5.3 km*



nutnano said:


> *สถานี โพธิ์นิมิตร (S9)
> BTS Pho Nimit Station Construction Site (S9).*
> 
> *14 มกราคม 2556*
> 
> ป้ายบอกชานชาลาบริเวณชั้น Concourse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ป้าย Platform บนชานชาลาที่ 3 โดยยังไม่ระบุหมายเลขชานชาลา และชานชาลานี้เดินรถใน 2 ทิศทาง คือ
> 
> *<-- ไปตลาดพลู | ไปสนามกีฬาฯ -->*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ป้ายชื่อสถานีบนชั้น Platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platform Information Display : ปัจจุบันใช้ทำหน้าที่เดียวกันกับ PID ที่สถานีสะพานตากสิน บอกเพียงจุดหมายปลายทางของรถขบวนถัดไป แต่หวังว่าในอนาคต จะพัฒนาให้แสดงข้อมูลอื่นๆ ได้อีก เช่น Arriving Time หรือข้อความประกาศอื่นๆ ได้
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PID ถูกติดบน Platform ทั้ง 2 ฝั่ง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platform Monitor Display
> - โดยในปัจจุบัน Platform Monitor Display จะถูกติดตั้งจำนวน 2 ชุด อยู่ที่หัวและท้ายชานชาลาที่ 3 ที่เปิดใช้งานเท่านั้น โดยคาดว่าเมื่อเปิดให้บริการเต็มรูปแบบ ชุดที่ติดตั้งอยู่ที่ปลายชานชาลาฝั่งสถานีวงเวียนใหญ่ จะถูกย้ายไปติดตั้งในชานชาลาฝั่งตรงข้ามแทน และมีการขยับจุดติดตั้งเข้ามาให้ตรงกับตำแหน่งจอดของ 4-cars train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The train from Wong Wian Yai is arriving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMU-A (Siemens Stock) 6-cars formation. (No. 17 & 32)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Train to Wong Wian Yai is departing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMU-A (Siemens Stock) 6-cars formation (No. 17 & 32) at Platform 4 Wong Wian Yai station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Train to Pho Nimit is departing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> *Suggestion*
> 
> 1.การเปิดให้บริการสถานีโพธิ์นิมิตรนั้น ทำใหเกิดการล่าช้าในฝั่งของ วงเวียนใหญ่ - สนามกีฬาเป็นอย่างมาก มีการจอดหยุดกลางทางหลายครั้ง ที่ผมเจอในวันนี้คือ จอดหยุดก่อนเข้าสถานีกรุงธนบุรีในเที่ยวไปวงเวียนใหญ่ และจอดที่สถานีกรุงธนบุรีนานกว่าปกติ เนื่องจากสถานีวงเวียนใหญ่นั้น จะมีชานชาลาให้ส่วนของ Main Line ใช้เพียง 1 ชานชาลา คือชานชาลาที่ 4 เท่านั้น ทำให้ขบวนรถต้องมีการหยุดรอเพื่อให้ขบวนก่อนหน้าออกจากสถานีวงเวียนใหญ่ก่อน จึงจะออกจากสถานีกรุงธนบุรีได้
> 
> ข้อแนะนำ
> 
> 
> 
> 2.จำนวผู้ที่ใช้บริการ จากที่ผมไปทดลองมาในวันนี้เป็นช่วงเวลา 17.30น. - 18.00น. ถือได้ว่าเป็น Peak Hour ช่วงเย็น แต่กลับพบว่า ผู้ใช้บริการมีจำนวนน้อยมาก ปริมาณผู้โดยสารน่าจะพอๆ กับสถานีสนามเป้า หรืออาจน้อยกว่านั้น รวมถึงการจัดความถี่ของขบวนรถในช่วงสถานีวงเวียนใหญ่ - โพธิ์นิมิตรทุกๆ 4 นาที เข้าสถานีปั๊ป จอดเพียงแค่ไม่ถึง 1 นาทีก็ออกเลย
> 
> - ดังนั้นจึงไม่มีความจำเป็นที่จะต้องใช้ EMU-A (3-cars formation) ของสายสุขุมวิทถึง 2 ขบวนเข้ามารับส่งขนในช่วงสถานีวงเวียนใหญ่ - โพธิ์นิมิตร และคิดว่า EMU-A แบบ 4-cars formation ก็น่าจะเพียงพอสำหรับการเดินรถในช่วงสถานีวงเวียนใหญ่ - โพธิ์นิมิตร ยกเว้นจะเป็นใบสั่งจากภาคการเมืองมา อันนี้การใช้ 2x 3-cars EMU-A ก็คงหลีกเลี่ยงไม่ได้
> 
> - หรือถ้าต้องการที่จะใช้ 6-cars train formation จริงๆ แนะนำว่า ให้นำ EMU-B (CNR Stock) มา 2 ขบวน และตัดตู้ตรงกลางของขบวนหนึ่ง ไปต่อตรงกลางของอีกขบวนหนึ่ง และยอมจอด Tc ถึง 2 หัวไป น่าจะเวิร์คกว่าการนำ EMU-A (3-cars formation) มาต่อแบบนี้ถึง 2 ขบวน)
> 
> - สำหรับจำนวนผู้ใช้บริการที่น้อยมาก ผมไม่ทราบว่ามาจากเหตุอันใด หรือการประชาสัมพันธ์ไม่ดีพอ
> 
> 3.จุดจอดของรถแบบ 4-cars train น่าจะมีการขยับจุดจอดใหม่ทั้งระบบ (อาจจะทำตอนที่ทั้งระบบเป็น 4-cars formation เรียบร้อยแล้วก็ได้) โดยให้ขยับหัวขบวนจากที่จอดจุดเดิมอีก 2 ช่องประตู ซึ่งจะทำให้ขบวนรถจอดที่กึ่งกลางของสถานีพอดี เหลือช่องประตูหัวท้ายอย่างละ 4 ช่อง จากเดิมหัวเหลือ 6 ท้ายเหลือ 2
> 
> 4.Platform Information Display น่าจะทำให้แสดงข้อมูลได้มากกว่าสถานีปลายทางของขบวนถัดไป เช่น เวลาที่ขบวนรถจะมาถึงสถานี เป็นต้น
> 
> 5.ตัวสถานียังก่อสร้างไม่แล้วเสร็จ ผู้รับเหมายังไม่ส่งมอบงาน ดังนั้นผู้ใช้บริการควรระมัดระวังความปลอดภัย
> 
> 6.เสียงประกาศ สำเนียง พนง. ฟังไม่ค่อยรู้เรื่อง แถมประกาศผิด ที่ถูกคือ
> 
> - สถานีต่อไปสถานีวงเวียนใหญ่, รถไฟฟ้าขบวนนี้จะสิ้นสุดการให้บริการที่สถานีนี้, ท่านผู้โดยสารที่ต้องการเดินทางต่อไปยังสถานีโพธิ์นิมิตร (ตลาดพลู) กรุณาเปลี่ยนขบวนรถได้ที่ชานชาลาหมายเลข 3
> - Next station Wong Wian Yai, This train service will terminate at this station, passenger who are continuing their journey to Pho Nimit (Talat Phlu) please alight and proceed to platform number 3.
> 
> - สถานีต่อไปสถานีวงเวียนใหญ่, รถไฟฟ้าขบวนนี้จะสิ้นสุดการให้บริการที่สถานีนี้, ท่านผู้โดยสารที่ต้องการเดินทางต่อไปยังสถานีสนามกีฬาแห่งชาติ กรุณาเปลี่ยนขบวนรถได้ที่ชานชาลาหมายเลข 4
> - Next station Wong Wian Yai, This train service will terminate at this station, passenger who are continuing their journey toward National Stadium please alight and proceed to platform number 4.


----------



## urgel23

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/bangkok_map.htm


----------



## Codename B

..



chengo said:


> Bangkok skytrain & MRT introduce NFC for mobile phones.
> 
> You can use your mobile phones as an e-ticket.


----------



## Codename B

Finally after waiting so many years T_T

*SRT Dark Red line (Bang Sue - Rangsit) - 26.3 km*



Wisarut said:


> Finally, the contract between SRT and STECON-UNIQ Consortium on the first contract of red line commuter (Bangsue central and Chatuchak station, elevated raiwlay tracks, maintainance center, parking lots, the access roads along with the sewage drain around the stations) has been signed with the price tag of 29,827 Million baht - all to be done within 1440 days - even though the cabinet are asking the company to finish all in 2 years and a half - 900 days
> http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...9827&catid=176:2009-06-25-09-26-02&Itemid=524





pd2002 said:


> ชัชชาติ รมว.คมนาคม ลงนามสัญญาจ้างผู้รับเหมาโครงการระบบรถไฟชานเมือง(สายสีแดง) บางซื่อ-รังสิต
> credit : @Pacharapapon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> น้ำตาไหลพราก TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Central Station*



napoleon said:


> SRT inks deal for Bang Sue rail terminus
> 
> Published: 19 Jan 2013
> 
> The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) yesterday signed a multi-billion-baht contract for the construction of a new railway terminus and depot in Bang Sue.
> 
> The project is expected to be completed in two and a half years.
> 
> Sino-Thai Engineering & Construction Pcl and Unique Engineering and Construction Pcl were contracted to build the Bang Sue terminus and depot worth 29 billion baht for the SRT.
> 
> The terminus will house four platforms for community trains, 12 platforms for long-distance trains, eight platforms for future use, a ticket office, a ramp to connect to the subway system and a multi-storey car park.
> 
> Presiding over the contract signing ceremony, Transport Minister Chadchat Sittipunt said he would push for the construction to be completed within two and a half years.
> 
> He said the Bang Sue station will play an important role in the country's mass transit system because it will serve as a hub for all the country's electric rail networks. He said there will be good connections to other modes of transport, unlike with the Makkasan Airport Rail Link station which was not properly connected to other forms of transport.
> 
> The contract signed yesterday was part of the Bang Sue-Rangsit section of the Red Line electric railway project.
> 
> The second contract of the project concerns the construction of the railway track between Bang Sue and Rangsit. Project creditor, the Japan International Cooperation Agency, is reviewing investment details. The minister expects the signing to take place next month.
> 
> The third contract for the Bang Sue-Rangsit project is for the procurement of trains. Officials are examining the shareholding details of a potential contractor before this is signed.
> 
> Mr Chadchat said Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, who paid a visit this week, had expressed Japan's interest in Thai infrastructure projects, especially in transport such as high-speed railways.
> 
> The minister said he has encouraged Japan to bid for high-speed railway contracts in the future.
> 
> Mr Chadchat said bidding contest terms for the signalling system and train procurement would be announced in the third quarter of this year.
> 
> http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/331557/srt-inks-deal-for-bang-sue-rail-terminus
> 
> Source: Design Concept Co.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Orange line - 35 km*












Editoratlarge said:


> Orange Line Station, Bangkok Thailand


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Light Red line Extension - 6.5 km*












napoleon said:


> สถานีตลาดน้ำตลิ่งชัน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีจรัลสนิทวงศ์
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีธนบุรี - ศิริราช


----------



## emyrr3096

I wanna ask something about orange line MRT. From total length of orange line is that's any underground section or it's only elevated / foreground system?


----------



## Neungz

emyrr3096 said:


> I wanna ask something about orange line MRT. From total length of orange line is that's any underground section or it's only elevated / foreground system?


 MRT orange line length 35.4 km, which 26.2 km underground section (22 subway stations) and 9.2 km elevated section (7 elevated stations).


----------



## emyrr3096

Neungz said:


> MRT orange line length 35.4 km, which 26.2 km underground section (22 subway stations) and 9.2 km elevated section (7 elevated stations).


Oke thanks for the explanation. Underground section is for downtown area right??


----------



## Codename B

Yes, for downtown and historical area.


----------



## emyrr3096

Codename B said:


> Yes, for downtown and historical area.


Okekay: thank you so much


----------



## Codename B

Bidding for The Orange Line 35,4 km will begin in 3 months and the first phase Thai cultural center - Minburi will begin construction this year, as study for the environment impact had already been done, while bidding for the second phase Thai cultural center - Tallin Chan will take place next year. Construction for the whole line is expected to finish in 2019.

http://www.thairath.co.th/content/eco/323339


Underground station at Ratchaprarop station. This station interchange with Airport Rail Link.



uno said:


> ได้มาจากในเพจ http://www.facebook.com/orangelineproblem


----------



## Codename B

Approval for 2 more lines will begin next month.



jarcje said:


> Cabinet to mull rail projects
> Published: 26 Feb 2013 at 00.00 Newspaper section: News
> 
> The Green Line and the Pink Line mass transit projects are expected to get cabinet approval next month, according to the Mass Rapid Transit Authority (MRTA).
> 
> MRTA governor Yongsit Rojsrikul said the details of the projects are being reviewed by the Transport Ministry.
> He said bidding is expected to be called as soon as the cabinet approves the schemes.
> 
> "Both schemes were submitted to the ministry in December last year. More documents were sought which we submitted as requested.
> 
> "We should be able to proceed as scheduled," he said.
> 
> The Green Line runs from Mor Chit to Saphan Mai and Ku Kot while the Pink Line project runs from Min Buri to Khae Rai. Both are expected to open by 2017.
> 
> Mr Yongsit also said the MRTA and the National Housing Authority (NHA) are expected to submit details of a planned joint venture to the cabinet in the next two months. The MRTA and NHA will co-invest in commercial property development along the mass transit lines.
> 
> He said commercial property projects are being considered in the Bang Ping area along the planned Green Line, the Min Buri area on the Pink Line and the Bang Yai area on the Purple Line.
> 
> "We will have accommodation, shopping malls and office buildings. It will help increase the number of passengers," he said.
> 
> http://bangkokpost.com/news/transport/337680/cabinet-to-mull-rail-projects



*BTS Green line: Mo Chit - Saphan Mai - Ku Kot 19,5 km*

Mo Chit - Saphan Mai section











*MRT Pink line Monorail - 34.5 km*


----------



## Neungz

-------------------------------------


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line*



pon said:


> สถานีศูนย์ราชการนนทบุรี ไม่แน่ใจว่าจะเหมือนของจริงหรือเปล่า


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*



pon said:


> โมเดลในงานThailand2020


----------



## Neungz

sutee said:


> this is the design of *mrt blue line station for sanamchai staion *and construction update
> 
> the sanamchai station is another classical designs for mrt blue line station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and construction update


----------



## Codename B

*Blue Line extension*



sutee said:


> i just saw the design and project around mrt blue line extension . according to the old city area so the project style has to be classic for the outside looking
> 
> here is the project which is getting ready for construction
> 
> RADICAL VISIONARY // MRT Station Design Project
> 
> By Anatomy Architecture / January 15, 2013 / Uncategorized / Leave a comment
> Since the city is expanding to the another routine of the destination. The infrastructure is the important part of the main city to create the ideal and identity for their population during the journey but in present time, infrastructure do as the transportation for people, no inspiration and identity in each station. From the project, The station is including Watmangkorn / Wangburapa / Sanarmchai. The connected line between historical and visionary is going together and give the inspiration to people by Art.
> 
> 
> first is the sanamchai station
> outdoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indoor


----------



## Codename B

Cont.




sutee said:


> second is wangburabha station
> 
> outdoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last one is yaowarat station (china town)
> 
> outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indoor


----------



## Codename B

Master plan and lines under constructions.



ant35 said:


> Credit : Rail development Information Office


----------



## Codename B

Yellow Line, Pink Line, Orange Line and Purple Line extension.



ant35 said:


> Credit : Rail development Information Office


----------



## Codename B

Blue Line extension, Light Green Line extension and Dark Green Line extension.



ant35 said:


> Credit : Rail development Information Office


----------



## Codename B

Airport Rail Link extension, Light Red Line and Dark Red Line.



ant35 said:


> Credit : Rail development Information Office


----------



## Codename B

*Purple Line*



helmetman said:


> P&R สถานีท่าอิฐ 31/3/2013 ครับ
> 
> 
> 
> รูปนี้จะเห็นว่าเริ่มวางหลังคาที่ตัวสถานีแล้วครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีท่าอิฐ ครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> บริเวณที่เค้าเว้นไว้ผมไม่แน่ใจว่าไว้สำหรับทำทางเชื่อมเข้าP&Rหรือเปล่านะครับ
> 
> 
> สะพานข้ามแม่น้ำดูใกล้จะเชื่อมกันแล้วครับ :cheers:


----------



## dimlys1994

Published today:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...angkok-metro-projects-face-mixed-outlook.html
> 
> *Bangkok metro projects face mixed outlook*
> 11 Feb 2014
> 
> THAILAND: Work on urban rail projects in Bangkok is continuing amid the ongoing political turmoil, interim Transport Minister Chadchart Sittipunt reported following a tour of construction sites in the city on February 5.
> 
> Sittipunt provided a progress report on three metro projects. These were the extensions of the Blue Line at both ends, from Hua Lamphong to Bang Khae and Bang Sue to Tha Phra, totalling 27 km (53% completed); the 18 km extension of the BTS Skytrain Green Line from Bearing to Samut Prakan (23% completed); and the 23 km Purple Line from Bang Sue (Tao Pun) to Bang Yai, which is 85% complete. This is likely to be the first of the routes to open, with test running scheduled for September 2016 and revenue service from early 2017. Sittipunt also suggested that a preferred bidder for the 18 km northern extension of the Green Line from Mo Chit to Ku Kot could be selected by mid-April.
> 
> Other planned urban rail investment is facing potentially significant delay because of the political situation. Among the projects awaiting government approval is the 23 km Orange metro line between Cultural Centre and Min Buri, where there would be an interchange with the planned 54 km Pink Line monorail from Khae Rai, also still to be approved.


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Metro Update*

MRT Purple Line - 23 Km - 90% complete - expected opening 2017

MRT Blue Line Extension - 14 Km - 47% complete

BTS Green Line South Extension - 12.8 Km - 10% complete

SRT Red Line - 26 Km - 6% complete


------

BTS Green Line North Extension - 11.4 Km - Approved

MRT Pink Line Monorail - 36 Km - Waiting for cabinet approval 

MRT Orange Line - 20 Km - Waiting for cabinet approval 

https://www.facebook.com/chadchartofficial?fref=ts


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*



marut said:


> *Update งานก่อสร้างสถานีกลางบางซื่อ 9/2/2557*
> ภาพรวมๆ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> งานก่อสร้างบริเวณตัวอาคารสถานี ก็ยังเป็นการเตรียมฐานรากเหมือนเดิม เตรียมไปเรื่อยๆ เพราะตังค์ที่จะปรับไปก่อสร้างตามแบบใหม่ก็ยังไม่มี ข้อสรุปอะไรก็ยังไม่ชัดเจน...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> งานก่อสร้างฝั่งใต้ทางด่วน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ฝั่งทิศใต้ของสถานี
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ฐานรากขนาดยักษ์ในตัวสถานี


----------



## kunming tiger

What is the current status of the Sky Walk system? Will it be extended?


----------



## napoleon

Blue OceanS said:


> By Me


,,


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/asia/single-view/view/bangkok-skytrain-funding-approved.html
> 
> *Bangkok SkyTrain funding approved*
> 17 Apr 2014
> 
> THAILAND: The cabinet has approved Ministry of Finance loans to Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand for the construction of three SkyTrain lines in Bangkok.
> 
> As well as being used to pay off debts and related expenses, the loan includes 10·9bn baht towards construction of the Purple Line from Bang Yai to Bang Sue; 4·5bn baht allocated to the Blue Line from Hua Lampong to Bang Kae and from Bang Sue to Tha Phra; and 1·6bn baht earmarked for the Green Line from Bearing to Samut Prakan.
> 
> All three lines are already under construction. The total cost of the Purple Line is estimated at 37·7bn baht, the Blue Line 55bn baht and the Green Line 17bn baht


----------



## Yappofloyd

Yappofloyd said:


> *The reality of implementation dates for new metro lines in Bangkok - be skeptical and expect delays!*
> *2014: Currently, the situation for 2014 is seemingly the following*
> 
> *1) BTS Dark Green line (MRTA project), Mo Chit to Lam Lukka ext:* Tender April 2014
> *2) MRTA Pink line:* Tender late 2014 (an 18 month delay for the Pink line from mid 2013 for a line which previously delayed 2 yrs)
> *3) MRTA Orange line:* late 2014 tender
> *4) SRT ARL ext to DMK:* unknown tender date
> *5) BMA Grey monorail Line:* now 2015
> *6) MRTA Yellow monorail Line:* is also due for tender late 2014 but may be pushed back into 2015 due to the Pink Line delay
> 
> *In summary,* be skeptical of dates and timeline. They will change many times. We may even get lucky wtih an earlier tender date for one line. Updates will be provided as the picture becomes clearer. If two lines/exts start work in 2014, I'll be personally pleasantly happy. More than that will be a bonus. Sigh......!


The tender deadline for the *1) BTS Dark Green line (MRTA project), Mo Chit to Lam Lukka ext:* has been pushed back from mid April to the end of May due to a change in the TOR.

In relation to the other lines mentioned above and delayed from last year, the Pink & Orange lines are still priorities to be proceeded with as soon as the political crisis is solved and a new government is formed. Don't expect any new line to be tendered until late 2014 at the earliest.


----------



## PPonline

Wisarut said:


> Ch Karnchang PCL (the mother company of BMCL) has come to ensure that the testrun will start by July - October 2016 before the full service on 5 December 2016 instead of December 2016 before the full service will start in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> This purple line will feed the passengers from both Eastern bank and Western Bank of Nonthaburi to feed Blue Line to improve the number of passengers from current 270000 - 280000 passengers a day to turn from the loss ridden to the money makers
> 
> 
> 
> MRTA also wish for faster full service as early as possible as the civil work is almost done including 1 km extension of Blue line from Bangsue to Tao poon (Contract 5) to allow better connection with Purple line. The first year of purple line will be 180000 passengers a day for sure - at the rate of 10-40 Baht for purple line.
> 
> 
> 
> The latest progress report in April 2014:
> 
> Overall 89.27% done - 0.56% lag from the projected target
> 
> Contract 1: Elevated track from Tao Poon - Phra Nang Klao Bridge (CK PCL and Tokyu) - 99.69% done
> 
> Contract 2: Elevated track from Phra Nang Klao Bridge - Bang Yai - Bang Phai (STECON) - 92.08% done - faster than the goal by 0.28%
> 
> Contract 3: Depot and Maintenance Center + Park and Ride at Bang Yai intersection, Tha It intersection and Nonthaburi intersection (Power Line - ASCON - ruam Nakhorn Construction) - 71.13% - lagged from the target by 4.67%
> 
> Contract 4: The rolling stocks and service - 30 year concession - BMCL - done by 0.3%
> 
> Contract 6: Plate laying - ITD - 61.74%
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite encouraging sign for real estate developers indeed - at least, what they have invested along Purple line is starting to bear the real fruit
> 
> http://its.in.th/index.php/component/content/article/1-latest-news/12647-----6-59
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1399960548


----------



## Yappofloyd

Yappofloyd said:


> The tender deadline for the *1) BTS Dark Green line (MRTA project), Mo Chit to Lam Lukka ext:* has been pushed back from mid April to the end of May due to a change in the TOR.
> 
> In relation to the other lines mentioned above and delayed from last year, the Pink & Orange lines are still priorities to be proceeded with as soon as the political crisis is solved and a new government is formed. Don't expect any new line to be tendered until late 2014 at the earliest.


The BTS ext From MO Chit to Lam Lukka/Khoo Khot tender is being delayed again for a 2-3 months.

Given that Thailand has a new coup govt since last Thursday, it is difficult to foresee any tender for any of the 3 tenders delayed from 2013 nor the one tender due this year (Yellow line).

Well wait and see but don't hold your breath!


----------



## Codename B

-->


----------



## Codename B

*The current state of Bangkok Metropolitan Mass Transit*
_Update 05/04/2014_

*Under constructions*

*MRT Purple line* - Bang Sue - Bang Yai (23 km) : 89.27% complete - operational in dec 2016
*MRT Blue line* - Bang Sue - Ta Phra & Hua Lamphong - Bang Kae (27 km) : 49.93% complete - operational in 2017
*BTS Green line* - Bearing - Samut Prakan (12.8 km) : 28.30% complete - operational in 2017
*SRT Red line* - Bang Sue - Rangsit (26 km) : 5.75% complete - operational in april 2017

*BTS Green line* - Mo Chit - Saphan Mai - Ku Kot (18.7 km) : bidding delayed by 3 months - constructions begins in 2015 - operational in april 2018
*MRT Purple line* - Tao Poon - Rat Burana (23.6 km) : in the process of reviewing the plan


*Lines waiting for approval by the Junta/Cabinet*

*BTS Green line* - Ku Kot - Lam Lukka (6.5 km)
*MRT Pink line Monorail* - Kaerai - Pakkret - Minburi (34.6 km) : bidding in 2015 - operational in 2018
*MRT Orange line* - Thai Cultural Center - Bang Kapi - Minburi (21.8 km) : bidding in 2015 - operational in 2018
*MRT Yellow line Monorail* - Lad Phrao - Samrong (30.4 km) : bidding in 2015 - operational in 2018
*BTS Green line* - Samut Prakan - Bang Pu (7 km)
*Airport Rail link* - Phaya Thai - Don Muang (21.8 km)
*SRT red line* - Bang Sue - Makkasan - Hua Mak & Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong (25.5km)


*Lines waiting for EIA*

*SRT Red line* - Tallin Chan - Salaya (14 km)
*SRT Red line* - Tallin Chan - Sirirat (6 km)
*SRT Red line* - Rangsit - Thammasat (10 km)









http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1401949922


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Dark Red line : Bang Sue - Rangsit (26 km)*



marut said:


> *Update รถไฟฟ้าสายบางซื่อ-รังสิต 14/6/2557*
> 
> งานก่อสร้างช่วงสามเสน-บางซื่อ เริ่มเข้าพื้นที่สร้างเสาตอม่อทางยกระดับ ที่ต่ออกมาจากสถานีบางซื่อแล้วครับ (จุดก่อสร้างเริ่มต้นบริเวณทางตัดถนนระนอง)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> งานก่อสร้างทางทิศใต้ของย่านบางซื่อ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> งานก่อสร้างบริเวณอาคารสถานี
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ช่วงหลักสี่-การเคหะ กม.19 ครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: SRT Dark Red Lines












http://www.railway.co.th/resultproject/project_redline.asp?redline=3


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Light Green Lines Extension : Bearing - Samut Prakan (12.8 km)*



wwc234 said:


> แบริ่ง-สมุทรปราการ พฤษภาคม 2557 (Main Line)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mrta-greenline.net/?page_id=3488
> 
> More here: BTS Light Green Lines Extension - Part 2


----------



## Yappofloyd

As an update to the above post. The elections came and went with a boycott (the results were then overturned by the Constitutional Court). Thailand then has another few months of protests, violence and a political struggle culminating in a military coup on 22 May. This has meant a further delay in all transport projects.

Currently, the military is reviewing all BKK metro projects including the 18km ext to Bangkoks 2nd Airport (DMK). I am guessing that this extension won't be tendered for some time, perhaps later in 2015 which would mean a much overdue 2019/20 opening!!!

In the meantime, the SRTET has suspended Express services to Phaya Thai for 1 year (until April 2015) in order to undertake long term maintenance to the rolling stock. Cityline (the commuter line) has had an increase in frequency.

Further info, http://srtet.co.th/en/index.html


----------



## Ramino

I've been reading a bit about this line lately, and I was quite surprised to learn that it actually follows the exact same right-of-way as the existing mainline tracks (spare for the branch off to the airport). Why was a new, elevated railway built instead of simply upgrading the existing line with new stations, dual gauge, electrification and elimination of grade crossings? That couldn't be more expensive than an entirely new line on pillars? Same question is applicable to the planned extension to DMK. In fact, putting up a couple of platforms at Phaya Thai and purchasing a couple of DMUs could provide an actual usable rail link to Don Mueang effective (almost) immediatly.


----------



## omevil

An existing train line will be replaced by a new red line soon which will run under the ground serface to avoid level crossing in the city area. When the new red line finished, all passenger trains that use metre gauge will run on this under serface proposed tracks and leave only freight train to run on existing tracks.


----------



## wwc234




----------



## archstudent

*Blue Line Extension update.*

Blue Line Extension 27 km with 19 Stations

from http://www.mrta-blueline.com/








wat mangkol station

















wangburapha station

















sanamchai station

















park&ride building









elevated station design








laksong station


samson1475 said:


> 20/7/2014 สถานีหลัก 2











depot


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I was in Bangkok for the first time in my life and I liked the city by the way a lot.

I had a chance to ride a BTS train several times. Pictures and movies to come.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

archstudent said:


> *Blue Line Extension update.*
> 
> Blue Line Extension 27 km with 19 Stations


Is there such a map in English? Sorry, I don't speak Thai and can't read.

As I can guess, all the developments will mean building BTS lines, overground, not the traditional underground ones?


----------



## ChAiNaRaI

*MRT Purple Line 
Bang Son Station
*



ChAiNaRaI said:


> *สถานีบางซ่อน*
> 
> ทางขึ้นลงสถานีบางซ่อน จะค่อนข้างสูงกว่าสถานีอื่นๆครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางขึ้นลงสถานีบางซ่อน จะค่อนข้างสูงกว่าสถานีอื่นๆครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางขึ้นลงสถานีบางซ่อน จะค่อนข้างสูงกว่าสถานีอื่นๆครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางเชื่อมไปสถานีบางซ่อนของรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> บันไดทางเชื่อมไปสถานีบางซ่อนของรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีบางซ่อนของรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางด่วนศรีรัช-ตลิ่งชั่นจะข้าม Skywalk ของสายสีม่วงครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางด่วนศรีรัช-ตลิ่งชั่นจะข้าม Skywalk ของสายสีม่วงครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางด่วนศรีรัช-ตลิ่งชั่นจะข้าม Skywalk ของสายสีม่วงครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางขึ้นลงเชื่อมต่อสถานีบางซ่อนสายสีแดง
> โดยทางขึ้นลงนี้จะมีบันไดเลื่อนเพียงชุดเดียวครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skywalk ข้ามทางรถไฟ โดยจะมีทางด่วนข้าม Skywalk นี้อีกทีครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ห้องจำหน่ายตั๋วสถานีบางซ่อน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภายในห้องจำหน่ายตั๋วมีการทดสอบระบบเสียงภายในสถานีครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภายในห้องจำหน่ายตั๋ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ห้องน้ำสำหรับผู้โดยสาร สถานีบางซ่อนครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภายในห้องน้ำ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางขึ้นชานชาลาของสถานีบางซ่อนครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ถ่ายจากบนชานชาลาสถานีบางซ่อน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีบางซ่อนของรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดงถ่ายจากบนชานชาลาสายสีม่วงครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> มองไปทางวงศ์สว่าง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> มองไปทางเตาปูน


...


----------



## mopc

I love these elevated Thai structures. Thai people have the courage to build elevated, and build them beautifully. In Brazil these elevated strcutures would never be approved, too much cultural opposition.


----------



## Codename B

^^

Almost everything is elevated in Bangkok. Expressways, elevated mass transit lines and skywalks connecting malls, hotels and stations making it very convenient. Some people like it and some people don't. However everything has be to underground in the old city area.


----------



## Codename B

MRTA Governor bringing correspondents to inspect the progress on the construction of BTS Green line extension Bearing - Samut Prakan









https://www.facebook.com/1409174012...174012632662/1496937340522995/?type=1&theater


----------



## mrmoopt

Any news on Rabbit card and whether other operators have accepted it yet?


----------



## Codename B

^^

A summary by Khun Wisarut. For electric trains and expressway it should be done by September 2015. While the 30 months test is to cover all systems (BTS Skytrain, MRTA subway, Airport Rail link, Chao Phraya express boat, Saen Saeb boat service, BMTA buses, Expressway and so on).



Wisarut said:


> Next is that OTP submitting the bidding results to MoT and Junta for further approval - expect the contract to be signed in mid August 2014 and the process of Integrated ticket system will start in September 2014 and it takes 30 months to be done while BTSC has promised that the integrated system will be installed in both mass transit system as well as expressway systems within 15 months and the testrun will be stated in the 18th months - for the pilot project, it will be tested on expressway and electric train system to allow Rabbit cards of BTS to be able to use in other system in September 2015.
> http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...e&id=238929&catid=176&Itemid=524#.U8YKkcQW1ci
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1405474615


_________________________________________________________________

*BSV wins bid for single rail ticket*
Published: 16 Jul 2014 at 08.02
Writer: Amornrat Mahitthirook 

*The BSV Group, led by skytrain operator Bangkok Mass Transit System (BTS), has won the bid to develop the so-called single ticketing scheme for Bangkok's mass transit systems. *

BSV Group offered the lowest bid of 339.6 million baht, well below the median price of 438 million baht, said Prinya Thanadthang, chairman of the Office of the Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTTPP) committee handling the bid.

The contract is expected to be signed with BSV by next month and the 30-month project that will allow passengers to travel on three types of train transport with a single ticket should begin by September, Mr Prinya said yesterday.

Six companies intended to enter the bid but only three met the criteria, he said.

Padej Praditpech, acting director of the OTTPP department responsible for implementing the single ticketing policy, said the system would initially be applied to the skytrain, the subway, and Airport Link.

Testing of the scheme should begin in March, 2016, he said.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/420752/bsv-wins-bid-for-single-rail-ticket-scheme


----------



## dan72

Its not that great the elevated rail n roads very ugly at sreet level


----------



## nedolessej197

I love the elevated look. It's beautiful and unique. Very "urban".


----------



## wwc234

jarcje said:


>


.......


----------



## Codename B

Wisarut said:


> OTP going to set up Common ticket center Co. Ltd. as a part of MoT - State (Ministry of Finance to run Central Clearing House ) holding 40% of stocks - Mass transit operators (BTS, MRTA, BMCL, SRTET) holding 20% of stock and BSV Group is holding the other 40% with registered capital of 7-800 Million Baht - after the negotiation, OTP will ask BSV lead by BTSC to start the job on 1 October 2014 while the registered capital will be paid within 1 year. However, BSV must pay for extra machines as requested by OTP since it is almost impossible to cut further.
> 
> Now, BTS (main of BSV) has worked with BMCL ... the next will be airport link which should not take long time to get it done.
> 
> http://www.manager.co.th/iBizchannel/viewNews.aspx?NewsID=9570000094357
> http://www.thannews.th.com/index.ph...6:2009-06-25-09-26-02&Itemid=524#.U_MjoMV_tgh


..


----------



## Codename B

Bidding for the *Light Green line extension Mo Chit - Saphan Mai - Ku Kot (18.7 km)* has been set and will begin on 30 September, with construction to follow early next year. 
It's expected to be operational in 2018.


----------



## dida888

Wonderful project. i wait every lines comepleted and hpoe that Bangkok will has more 5-10 line proposed to 20 lines.


----------



## napoleon

Wisarut said:


> Here is the new schedule for Airport Express due to major overhaul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New timetable for Airport Express
> https://www.facebook.com/PR.ARL/photos/pcb.811209282234044/811208835567422/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/PR.ARL/photos/pcb.811209282234044/811208862234086/?type=1&theater


,,,


----------



## Codename B

--> Next


----------



## Codename B

-> Next


----------



## Codename B




----------



## Codename B

*Infrastructure plans to turn Thailand into AEC logistics hub*
Somluck Srimalee
The Nation August 29, 2014 1:00 am










*The eight-year plan to develop the country's transportation infrastructure at a cost of Bt2.4 trillion will turn Thailand into a key logistics hub in the Asean Economic Community (AEC) by the time the projects are completed in 2022, said Roengsak Tongsom, director of the Rail Project Development Office.*

The goal of the strategy to develop the logistics system and integrate all transportation platforms - rail, air, road and water - stretches beyond the Kingdom's borders, as some of the projects form part of a plan to link the country's transportation system with those of neighbouring countries, he said.

The first priority is to develop 10 rail routes in Bangkok and its suburbs, worth Bt700 billion in total, by 2019. 

These routes are: 42.8 kilometres of the rapid mass-transit system's Red Line from Thammasat University to Hua Lamphong; the 54-km Pink Line from Salaya to Hua Mark; the 50.3-km Airport Rail Link extension; 60km of the Dark Green Line from Lam Luk Ka to Bang Pu; 14.5km of the Green Line from the National Stadium to Bang Wa; the 47-km Bang Sue-Tha Phra-Bangkae route; 42.8km of the Purple Line from Bang Yai to Rat Burana; the 32.5-km Orange line, from Charan Sanitwong-Rajdumene-Thailand Cultural Centre-Min Buri; the 36-km Khae Rai-Min Buri line; and 30.4km of Yellow Line from Lat Phrao to Samrong.

"These lines will form part of plans to support the inner-city transportation system and city expansion from the heart of Bangkok into the suburbs. They will reduce crowding in the central business districts," said Roengsak.

The next stage of the infrastructure investment plan is to develop the country's wider transportation system and link Thailand and neighbouring countries by rail - via a double-track system, in particular. 

The priorities in this respect are construction of a Bt392.57-billion Nong Khai-Nakhon Ratchasima-Saraburi-Laem Chabang-Map Ta Phut railway, and a Bt348.89-billion Chiang Khong-Den Chai-Baan Pahchi line - both using a double-track system. 

Investment in these crucial lines will commence in fiscal year 2015, which runs from this coming October, with completion targeted for 2021. 

The double-track routes will drive the goal of Thailand becoming a key strategic and logistics gateway to the AEC, which is set to come into effect next year, said the official.

The Nong Khai-Nakhon Ratchasima-Saraburi-Laem Chabang-Map Ta Phut route will support the logistics system from Map Ta Phut to the Lao capital, Vientiane, while the Chiang Khong-Den Chai-Baan Pahchi route will support the logistics system to Myanmar and southern China.

The infrastructure investment planned for greater Bangkok will transform the capital from an overcrowded city by expanding residential areas beyond the central business districts and into the suburbs, said Property Perfect CEO Chainid Adhyanasakul.

Once the infrastructure projects get under way next year, the listed residential developer will expand its investment in Bangkok's peripheral provinces, in line with the mass-transit route expansion, he said.

Another listed developer, Sansiri, is also planning provincial expansion due to the state's revived infrastructure spending plans.

"We suspended our investment in the provinces when the infrastructure investment programme worth Bt2 trillion was suspended. If the new government expands the investment to develop the country's infrastructure in the provinces, we will be ready to expand our investment into new provinces [for Sansiri] that are located close to new infrastructure routes," said the company's president, Srettha Thavisin.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...s-to-turn-Thailand-into-AEC-log-30241987.html


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Dark Green line extension* *- Bang Wa - Talling Chan (7 km)*



Wisarut said:


> BMA speeding up the study of 7-km extension from Bang Wah to Taling Chan to connect with both red line commuter and Orange line at Talingchan -
> However, it is necessary to build Skytrain to cross 15-meter height Boromraj Chonnanee Elevated way at the point that it has reached about 20 meter height instead of just 12 meter height - with depot at Taling Chan. Either BMA building the line and hiring private sectors [Read: BTSC] to run the service or all private sector.
> 
> There are 2 choices of the line
> 1. Following Rajpruek road, passing Phrannok - Phutthamonthon Sai 4 road all the way to Boromraj Chonnanee elevated way all the way to Taling Chan - with further plan to connect with purple line at Bang Yai.
> 2. Following Rajpruek road, passing Phrannok - Phutthamonthon Sai 4 road all the way to Boromraj Chonnanee elevated way before tuning left to pick the passengers at Southern Bus terminal at Taling Chan and then turning right to head to Taling Chan.
> 
> Need to buy some land for depot and maintenance center - BMA is going to use the middle island under jurisdiction of Rural Highway dept for this purpose - Need to ask for the transfer to BMA for the convenience or so - as the part of boosting traffic of those who live in Thonburi side of BKK
> 
> http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/home/...เร่งสร้าง6สถานีรถไฟฟ้าส่วนขยายจากบางหว้า.html


----------



## Codename B

Thairath TV showing how they will construct the underwater section in Chao Phraya River for the Blue line extension. 

*Published on Aug 30, 2014*


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Light Red line - Bangsue - Talling Chan (15 km)*

Bang Sue - Tallin Chan Expressway to the left and SRT Light Red line to the right



Blue OceanS said:


> 30/8/2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มา FB ภาพupdatedการก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้า และวิวมุมสูงกรุงเทพhttps://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Light Green line extension* - Bearing - Samut Prakan (12.6 km)

The progress is now 35.03% done.



Wisarut said:


> Bearing to Paknam to bring those in BKK and those in Paknam together with 9 stations from Samrong station all the way to Sai Luad be done in April 2017 - so far, it is 35.03% done - with a hope to be extended to Bang Poo
> 
> However, those in Pak Nam and Bang Poo areas asking for the price control of condo leasing as this extension will drive the price of leasing of apartment and condo upward to the point that it has become unaffordable for those workers.
> 
> http://shows.voicetv.co.th/voice-news/116461.html
> https://www.facebook.com/VoiceTVonl...132218.131732549847/10153225494524848/?type=1


----------



## Codename B

*Status for all lines*
_06/09/2014_

Purple line (23km) : U/C, operational in 2016
Blue line extension (27km) : U/C, operational in 2017
Green line south extension (12.6km) : U/C, operational in 2017
Light Red line (15 km) : U/C waiting for the electric train and Bang Sue Grand station to finish construction, operational in 2017
Dark Red line (26 km) : U/C, operational in 2017

Purple line extension (23.6 km) - design study, bidding in 2015
Green line north extension (18.7km) - bidding september 19, construction begins 2015
Orange line (21.8km) : ready for the cabinet to approve the bidding
Pink line Monorail (34.6km) : ready for the cabinet to approve the bidding
Airport Rail link extension (21.8km) : ready for the cabinet to approve the bidding
Red line (missing link) extension (25.5km) : ready for the cabinet to approve the bidding
Yellow line Monorail (30.4km) : in the last phase of design study 









http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...9:2009-02-08-11-47-38&Itemid=479#.VArY62R_tFl


----------



## Jim856796

Station/platform length for BTS Skytrain - 130 metres
Station/platform length for Bangkok MRT - 180 metres
Station/platform length for Airport Rail Link - 210 metres

* Estimates


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Codename B said:


> *Status for all lines*
> _06/09/2014_
> 
> Purple line (23km) : U/C, operational in 2016
> Blue line extension (27km) : U/C, operational in 2017
> Green line south extension (12.6km) : U/C, operational in 2017
> Light Red line (15 km) : U/C waiting for the electric train and Bang Sue Grand station to finish construction, operational in 2017
> Dark Red line (26 km) : U/C, operational in 2017
> 
> Purple line extension (23.6 km) - design study, bidding in 2015
> Green line north extension (18.7km) - bidding september 19, construction begins 2015
> Orange line (21.8km) : ready for the cabinet to approve the bidding
> Pink line Monorail (34.6km) : ready for the cabinet to approve the bidding
> Airport Rail link extension (21.8km) : ready for the cabinet to approve the bidding
> Red line (missing link) extension (25.5km) : ready for the cabinet to approve the bidding
> Yellow line Monorail (30.4km) : in the last phase of design study
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...9:2009-02-08-11-47-38&Itemid=479#.VArY62R_tFl


Are all of these lines metro or BTS?

Will there be the unique system of urban rail mass transit upon completion or they'll carry on working as two different systems?


----------



## Codename B

The BTS, MRT and SRT stands for the company that operates the lines. 

*BTS skytrain lines are all elevated and refer to:*
Green line and Dark green line

*MRT refer to the metro (both underground & elevated):*
Blue line, Purple line and Orange line.

However MRT will also operate two monorail lines:
Pink line and Yellow line.

*SRT operates the commuter rail (elevated, at grade and underground in some stations):*
Light red line, Dark red line and Airport Rail Link.

The process of integrated ticket system begins this month, September 2014 and will take 30 months to be done, while BTSC has promised that the integrated system will be installed in both mass transit system as well as expressway systems within 15 months and the testrun will begin in the 18th months.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue Line*



BTS2MRT said:


> BKK MRT Review by Triptravelgang


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Pink Line awaits government review*
Written by Kevin Smith

*THAILAND's Office of Transport and Transport Policy and Planning (OTP) says that the construction plan for the 34.5km Pink Line monorail in Bangkok is currently awaiting approval from the government ahead of a bidding process which it hopes will commence by the end of the year.*

OTP director general Mr Peraphon Thawornsupacharoen says that if the government gives the Baht 58.3bn ($US ) project the green light and private firms bid as expected, construction, which will be managed by Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA), will take three years and the line could open in early 2019.

The Pink Line is described as a "feeder line" by MRTA, one of four for Bangkok, and the OTP says the monorail will be capable of transporting 80,000-200,000 passengers per day. It is expected to be implemented as a PPP operating concession.

http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/asia/bangkok-pink-line-awaits-government-review.html

----------------------------------


----------



## Codename B

3 more lines will be open for bidding by the end of this year.



Wisarut said:


> By the end of year 2014, the following 3 routes of MRTA will be started for the construction to be opened in 2019 - 2020
> 1. Pink Monorail (kae rai - Pakkret - Government Complex - Lak Si - Wat Phra Sri - Ram Indra - Minburi)
> 2. Yellow Monorail - (Lad Phrao - Lam Salee - Hua Mark - Thepharak - Sri Nakharin - Samrong)
> 3. Orange subway (Minburi - La,m Salee - Thailand Cultural center)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=H8OkjVM76JE
> http://www.now26.tv/view/22223/%E0%...B4%E0%B9%89%E0%B8%99% E0%B8%9B%E0%B8%B5.html



*Orange line (20 km)*











*Pink line Monorail (34.6 km)*











*Yellow line Monorail (30.4 km)*


----------



## Codename B

*First Sustina export order*
23 Sep 2014










*JAPAN: East Japan Railway train manufacturing subsidiary J-Trec has won an order to supply its Sustina design for the Purple Line in Bangkok. A fleet of 21 three-car sets will be delivered to Thailand in 2016 from the company’s factory in Yokohama, and JR East will set up a local business to provide a ‘comprehensive maintenance programme’ covering rolling stock and infrastructure for 10 years.*

The trains have been developed following development and testing of a prototype in 2012-13. The Sustina design features laser-welded lightweight stainless steel car bodies that include an interior roll-bar at ceiling height to provide strength within the car body should a collision occur from the side.

J-Trec is also working on Sustina rolling stock designs for use by JR East.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/first-sustina-export-order.html


----------



## archstudent

atom said:


> *Bangkok MRT ranked one of the best among 18 international metro systems around the world*
> _PTI New Delhi, September 28, 2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a DMRC official, in the survey conducted among the commuters of those Metro systems by Global Metro Benchmarking Groups NOVA and CoMET, *Bangkok MRT along with Delhi Metro and London DLR* were the best three performers in the Net Promoters Score (NPS) category.
> 
> Under this category the survey analysed the likelihood of customers recommending the service to others on the basis of their satisfaction. More than 41,000 respondents gave their feedback worldwide in this survey conducted online through the websites and social media links of 18 major Metros of the world from April 28th to May 25th earlier this year. The Metro systems that participated in this survey apart from Delhi Metro were Hong Kong MTR, London Underground, Metro De Madrid, Paris RATP, Metro De Sandiago, Singapore SMRT, Barcelona TMB, Brussels STIB, Bangkok BMCL, London DLR, Istanbul Ulasim, Kualalumpur Rapid PL, Metropolitano De Lisboa, Montreal STM, Newcastle Nexus, Metro Rio and Toronto TTC. The NPS is calculated by the percentage of promoters minus the percentage of detractors (P-D = NPS).
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...national-metro-systems/article1-1269382.aspx?


----------



## archstudent

*Blue Line Extension update.*

Blue Line Extension 27 km with 19 Stations

from : http://www.mrta-blueline.com/

*Wat Mangkon Kamalawat Sta.*

Upper Platform Grid line 1-3/B-C









Upper Platform Grid line 4-5/A-B









*Wang Burapha Sta.*

tunnel boring machine has arrived at Wang Burapha Sta. on 1 oct 2014









Overall









(D-Wall) at Upper Platform Grid line 6-7/A-B









excavation work at Upper Platform Grid line 14-15/B-C









*Sanam Chai Sta.*

Steel Reinforcement Work









Overall

















*Itsaraphap Sta.*

masonry work at entrance









stair works

















electrical work









overall









*Ventilation Shaft No.1*

















*Ventilation Shaft No.2*

















*Ventilation Shaft No.3*

















*Transition Structure between Itsaraphap Sta.-Tha Phra Sta.*

























*Phasi Charoen Sta.*









*Lak Song Sta.*









*other elevate stations and viaduct works*

















*Depot*

















*railway track laying*
Installation Shear Connector








Installation Bottom Rebar








Laying Track Panel

















Flash Butt Welding


----------



## Codename B

*Dark Red line & Bang Sue Grand Station*



Wisarut said:


> Big Jin coming to inspect the construction sites of Red line commuter - Hope to get it done in 2017 and opened for service in 2018 - after learning hard about the delay
> 
> 
> Contract 1: Bangsue Central - to Chatuchak - 12.80% done delayed by 13.34% due to the removal of oil pipelines of FPT (4 March 2013 - 10 Feb 2017)
> Contract 2: Track from Chatuchak to Rangsit - 21.10% done delayed by 41.52% due to slum dweller encroachments (4 March 2013 - 10 Feb 2017)
> Contract 3: the problem on the price - even after Mitsubishi and Hitachi agree to cut down the price to 30 billion Baht, it is still well over 27 billion Baht limit
> 
> Nevertheless, Big Jin agree with SRT that SRT need 8.140 billion Baht to accommodate High Speed train as well as the 4th track.
> 
> Big Jin also asking Transportation to move much of their intercity to Rangsit.
> 
> First year passenger is 129,000 passengers a day in 2017-18 and 232,000 passengers a day in 2042
> http://www.matichon.co.th/news_detail.php?newsid=1413174951&grpid=03&catid=05
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7fp_D6gLEk
> http://news.voicetv.co.th/thailand/120676.html
> https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/948200975194774
> http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9570000117807


----------



## kitti

...


----------



## Codename B

*Model of the Yellow line Monorail (30.4 km)*

Bidding will begin Q1/2015 with construction to follow in the same year.
































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.694894663880697.1073741943.401057313264435&type=1


----------



## metro-world

*bangkok long range plan*



Codename B said:


> *Bangkok Mass Transit Update*
> 
> *Current lines as of January 2013 (including BRT)*
> 
> 1. *BTS Skytrain (Light Green Line)* 22.25 km
> 2. *BTS Skytrain (Dark Green Lines)* 8.7 km
> 3. *MRT Subway (Blue line)* 20 km
> 4. *SRT Airport Rail Link* 28.6 km
> 5. *BRT Bus Rapid Transit* 16.5 km
> 
> Total = *96.05 km*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Lines under constructions*
> 
> 1. BTS Dark Green line extension (Wongwian Yai - Bangwa) 5.3 km
> 
> 2 stations will be operational no later than the end of the year.
> The last station will have to wait for the MRT Blue Line extension to finish, as it interchange with MRT.
> 2. BTS Light Green line extension (Bearing - Samut Prakan) 12.6 km
> 
> 4% complete
> 3. SRT Light Red line (Bangsue - Talling Chan) 15 km
> 
> 100% complete - (Test run with diesel train, waiting for electric train)
> 4. SRT Dark Red line (Bangsue - Rangsit) 26.3 km
> 
> Construction will begin in march.
> 5. MRT Purple line (Bansue - Bang Yai) 23 km
> 
> 53% complete
> 6. MRT Blue line extension (Bangsue - Ta Phra & Hualamphong - Bang Kae) 27 km
> 
> 27% complete
> 
> Total : *109.2 km*
> 
> *********************************************************
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Bangkok Metropolis 10 Rail Lines Plan (2018) - 469 km (excluding BRT)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by khun totomaru



>>>
do you can provide a exact English translation of the Thai map below showing all projects -it is not direct corresponding with that one above.

thans a lot


----------



## ddes

Why didn't they just complete electrification on the SRT Red Line?


----------



## Codename B

That's because the electrification and electric train of SRT light red line is in contract 3 of SRT dark red line. So the light red line have to wait for the dark red line and also Bang Sue grand station to finish.



metro-world said:


> >>>
> do you can provide a exact English translation of the Thai map below showing all projects -it is not direct corresponding with that one above.
> 
> thans a lot


The plan in that map are a little bit outdated. Here's the updated plan and the status of all the lines.



> *Current lines : 100.55km*
> BTS Light Green line - (22.25 km)
> BTS Dark Green line - (14.5 km)
> MRT Blue line - (20.8 km)
> SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)
> SRT Light Red line - (15 km)
> 
> *Feeder line*
> BMA Bus Rapid Transit - (16.5 km)
> 
> *Under constructions : 88.8km + 18.4km*
> MRT Purple line - Bang Sue - Khlong Bang Yai (23 km) : 95,35% - Test run Mid 2015, Operational in August, 2016
> MRT Blue line extension - Bang Sue - Ta Phra & Hua Lamphong - Lak Song (27 km) : 60% - Operational in 2018
> BTS Light Green line south extension - Bearing - Samut Prakan (12.8 km) : 41,84% - Operational in 2018
> SRT Dark Red line - Bang Sue - Rangsit (26 km) : 16% - Operational in 2018
> 
> BTS Light Green line north extension - Mo Chit - Saphan Mai - Ku Kot (18.4 km) : Construction to begin in March, 2015
> 
> *Projects in 2015 : 143.7km*
> MRT Orange line - Thai Cultural Center - Bang Kapi - Minburi (20 km) : Bidding Q1/2015
> MRT Pink line Monorail - Kaerai - Pakkret - Minburi (36 km) : Bidding Q1/2015
> MRT Yellow line Monorail - Lad Phrao - Samrong (30.4 km) : Bidding Q1/2015
> SRT Airport Rail link extension - Phaya Thai - Don Mueang (21.8 km) : Bidding Q1/2015
> SRT Red line Extension (missing link) - Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong - Hua Mak (25.5 km) : Bidding Q1/2015
> SRT Dark Red line extension - Rangsit - Thammasat (10 km) : Bidding Q1/2015
> 
> *Projects in 2016 : 58.3km*
> BTS Light Green line south extension - Samut Prakan - Bang Pue (7 km)
> MRT Purple line extension - Bang Sue - Rat Burana (19.8 km)
> MRT Orange line extension - Charabsanitwong - Phra Ram IX (17.5 km)
> SRT Light Red line extension - Taling Chan - Salaya (14 km)
> 
> *The next phase after 2019 : 53.5km*
> SRT Light Red line extension - Hua Lamphong - Bang Bon & Bang Bon - Maha Chai (38 km)
> MRT Blue line extension - Bang Khae - Phuttamonthon Sai 4 (8 km)
> BTS Light Green line extension - National Stadium - Yotse (1 km)
> BTS Dark Green line extension - Khu Khot - Lam Lukka (6.5 km)
> 
> *Under Design Study : 46.91km*
> BMA Grey line Monorail - Vatcharapol - Tha Phra (39.91 km)
> BTS Dark Green line extension - Bang Wa - Talling Chan (7 km)
> 
> (Note: Technically construction of the SRT Light Red line is done 100%, however it is still missing the stretch to Bang Sue Grand Station, which is still U/C,
> and the setting up of electrification and procurement of electric train, which is in contract 3 of SRT Dark red line.
> So the SRT Light red line will have to wait for the SRT Dark red line and Bang Sue Grand station to finish construction in 2018 to be fully usable)


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Mass Transit Plan*

The cabinet has just approved the strategic plan to develop transportation infrastructure of Thailand for the year 2015-2022.

This consist of the development of public transport network to address the traffic problem in Bangkok and vicinities consisting of 10 mass transit lines, 
of which 5 projects will be put forward in 2015.

The lines are:

Orange line (Thai Cultural Center - Bang Kapi - Minburi) 20 km
Yellow line monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) 30.4 km
Pink line monorail (Kaerai - Pakkret - Minburi) 36 km
Red line extension (Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong - Hua Mak) 25.5 km
Red line extension (Rangsit - Thammasat) 10 km


For the Airport Rail link extension (Phaya Thai - Don Muang) 21.8 km 
The bidding process will begin early next year.

For the Light Green line extension (Mo Chit - Saphan Mai - Ku Kot) 18.7 km
5 bidders have qualified and successful bids will be announced by December. It is envisaged that construction will commence by early 2015.

The progress of mass transit lines currently under construction are as follows:

Purple line (Bang Sue - Khlong Bang Yai) 23 km : 95%
Blue line extension (Bang Sue - Ta Phra & Hua Lamphong - Lak Song) 27 km : 40%
Light Green line extension (Bearing - Samut Prakan) 12.6 km : 40%
Dark Red line (Bang Sue - Rangsit) 26 km : 16%
Light Red line (Bangsue - Talling Chan) 15 km : 100% - waiting for the dark red line and Bang Sue grand station to finish to set up electrification.

Furthermore 3,189 NGV buses will be purchased to replace old ones, of which the first 489 buses will be delivered in January-March 2015.

Map showing under constructions lines, and lines which will begin bidding and construction next year.









http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/home/...การพัฒนารถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชน-กทม.และปริมณฑล.html
http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...e&id=251239&catid=176&Itemid=524#.VEY5d9zoR74


----------



## Codename B

Renovated Thonburi Railway Pier



trewut said:


> *ท่ารถไฟธนบุรีปรับปรุงใหม่*


----------



## wwc234

BANGKOK METRO PURPLE LINE DEPOT


ChAiNaRaI said:


> วันที่ 21 ตุลาคม 2557
> ชมรมคนรักรถไฟฟ้า ได้รับอนุญาติจาก รฟม. ให้เข้าติดตามความคืบหน้าการก่อสร้างศูนย์ซ่อมบำรุง รถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วง บริเวณคลองบางไผ่
> 
> ทางยกระดับกลับรถเดิมมีการต่อเติมเป็นทางเข้าอาคารจอดรถ ซึ่งอยู่ใต้ Depot ครับ





ChAiNaRaI said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/metrotrainloverclub/permalink/647644645354285/


BTS Light Green Lines Extension Bering-SamutPrakan


wwc234 said:


> รถไฟฟ้า สายแบริ่ง สมุทรปราการ อัพเดตเดือนกันยายน
> http://www.mrta-greenline.net/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mrta-greenline.net/Index.php?page_id=4150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mrta-greenline.net/Index.php?page_id=4152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mrta-greenline.net/?page_id=4154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mrta-greenline.net/?page_id=4156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mrta-greenline.net/?page_id=4158


.......


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Mass Transit Plan*

Speed up four lines under constructions (89 km)


Purple line (Bang Sue - Khlong Bang Yai) 23 km : 2015-2017
Blue line extension (Bang Sue - Ta Phra & Hua Lamphong - Lak Song) 27 km : 2015-2019
Light Green line extension (Bearing - Samut Prakan) 12.6 km : 2015-2020
Dark Red line (Bang Sue - Rangsit) 26 km : 2015-2020










*Speed up one line under bidding process (18,4 km)*


Light Green line extension (Mo Chit - Saphan Mai - Ku Kot) 18.7 km : 2015-2020










*Speed up bidding process for six lines (144 km)*


Orange line (Thai Cultural Center - Bang Kapi - Minburi) 20 km : 2015-2020
Pink line monorail (Kaerai - Pakkret - Minburi) 36 km : 2015-2021
Yellow line monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) 30.4 km : 2015-2021
Airport Rail Link extension (Don Mueang - Phaya Thai) 21,8 km : 2015-2019
Red line extension (Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong - Hua Mak) 25.5 km : 2015-2018
Red line extension (Rangsit - Thammasat) 10 km : 2015-2017










*One line under study*


Blue line extension (bang kae - putthamunthon 4) 8 km : 2015-2021










*Master plan : 10 lines (464 km)*










http://www.otp.go.th


----------



## nedolessej197

wow, great photos.


----------



## Codename B

*Purple line*

Inspecting purple line train depot


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*






























marut said:


> *Update รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดงบางซื่อ-รังสิต 18 / 10 / 2557*
> 
> งานก่อสร้างบริเวณสถานีบางซื่อ


----------



## Codename B

*Blue Line Extension (27 km)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15229338900/



barth said:


> 30/10/2014
> 
> Other pics: สถานีบางหว้า Bang Wa Station


----------



## Codename B

*Dark Red line (26 km)*



marut said:


> *Update รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดงบางซื่อ-รังสิต 18 / 10 / 2557*
> 
> สถานีวัดเสมียนนารี (เริ่มขึ้นคานขวางชั้น concourse แล้ว)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ช่วงวัดเสมียนนารี-บางเขน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีบางเขนใหม่
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ช่วงบางเขน-ทุ่งสองห้อง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launcher ชุดที่ 4 ของโครงการ บริเวณช่วงบางเขน-ทุ่งสองห้องครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ช่วงบางเขน-ทุ่งสองห้อง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีทุ่งสองห้อง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีทุ่งสองห้อง ขึ้นคานขวางชั้น concourse ได้ 1 เสาแล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ช่วงทุ่งสองห้อง-หลักสี่
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launcher ชุดที่ 3 บริเวณทุ่งสองห้อง มุ่งหน้าลงใต้ครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> งานติดตั้งทางวิ่งช่วงแรก ได้ 9.5 ช่วงแล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> อดีตสะพานลอยหมู่บ้านนอร์ทปาร์ค โดนรื้อหมดแล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> โดนรื้อมากองอยู่นี่
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> งานติดตั้งทางวิ่งช่วงที่สอง ได้ 5 ช่วงแล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เสาเดี่ยวช่วงหน้าโรงแรมมิราเคิล-สถาบันวิจัยจุฬาภรณ์ ติดตั้งหัวเสาแล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เสาเดี่ยวช่วงหน้าโรงแรมมิราเคิล-สถาบันวิจัยจุฬาภรณ์
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีหลักสี่ใหม่
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ช่วงหลักสี่-การเคหะ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีการเคหะ กม.19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ช่วงการเคหะ-ดอนเมือง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีดอนเมือง(ใหม่)


----------



## Codename B

*Purple line (23 km)*



wwc234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1523621821187880&id=1409174012632662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1409174012...630777853651/1523630694520326/?type=1&theater


----------



## kitti

*Blue Line*



wwc234 said:


> ความก้าวหน้างานก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้าสายสีน้ำเงิน ส่วนต่อขยาย
> ช่วงเตาปูน-ท่าพระ(สัญญา3) ประจำเดือน ตุลาคม 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.818482018173008.1073741840.802468283107715&type=1


----------



## Codename B

*Grey line Monorail - Vatcharapol - Tha Phra (39.91 km)*









http://www.bangkokgreyline.com/index.php/ความเป็นมาโครงการ

The routes and stations for the BMA grey line monorail is now out. 
The line has been extended to Tha Phra to connect with MRT blue line extension, and the route length is now 39.91 km with 38 stations from 26 km before.


----------



## BTS2MRT

The part of Grey Line used same way of all Bangkok BRT Line
so I think Bangkok BRT will be closed when Monorail Grey Line open


----------



## ddes

What does the dotted red line mean?


----------



## Codename B

It just mean that they might opt for that route instead of breaking the lines in two. 
Because the monorail can't be build there or the pillars will have to be higher than the existing BTS station or lower than the station, which pose a problems for cars passing below, or they have to go undeground for that section. So in order to avoid this problem, they have broken the lines in two section.


----------



## ddes

If the line is broken into two, wouldn't that affect the budget for the lines? You'd need to duplicate resources, i.e. depots, etc since it has become essentially two separate lines?


----------



## Codename B

This line is by BMA bangkok administration and they have asked the government for 20,000 million baht (608 million USD) for the construction cost. So they're doing fine.


----------



## Codename B

Next ->


----------



## Codename B

Credit: http://www.thairailtech.or.th/assets/Uploads/Chaiwat-ThongkamkoonOTPPwp-Eng.pdf


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension*
*27 km - Progress: 56.24%*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> bangkok thailand. by touchnart.doyle, on Flickr
> ^^^^
> มุมนี้สวยม๊ากๆ(ถ้าสร้างเสร็จแล้วน่ะ)


----------



## skyfann

Do you find the metro chic?


----------



## Codename B

Yes 

Journey to Downtown Bangkok using SRT Airport rail link and MRT blue line.







Journey to Chinatown (Yaowarat) using BTS dark green line and MRT blue line, while passing the u/c site of MRT blue line extension.







Journey to Bangkok Suvarnabhumi Airport from Siam using BTS light green line and SRT Airport rail link.


----------



## Jim856796

The Blue Line, Orange Line and Purple Line are planned to have both underground and elevated stretches in the future. If the Bangkok Metropolitan Area were to be flooded, I think that any underground stretches of the MRT (existing or planned) may be affected by any flooding. hno: This is the reason why most of Bangkok's rail rapid transit lines have to be elevated.


----------



## eastadl

Has the SRT light red line opened?


----------



## Codename B

Jim856796 said:


> The Blue Line, Orange Line and Purple Line are planned to have both underground and elevated stretches in the future. If the Bangkok Metropolitan Area were to be flooded, I think that any underground stretches of the MRT (existing or planned) may be affected by any flooding. hno: This is the reason why most of Bangkok's rail rapid transit lines have to be elevated.


That is actually not the reason. The main reason is because, it is cheaper to build elevated lines than underground lines, and that all new lines will have to go underground in main historical areas. The design of underground station entrances are build high enough to not allow floodwater to get in.

MRT Blue line station during the 2011 flood.












eastadl said:


> Has the SRT light red line opened?


Technically construction of the line is done 100%, however it is still missing the stretch to Bang Sue Grand Station, which is still u/c, and the setting up of electrification and procurement of electric train, which is in contract 3 of SRT Dark red line. 
So the SRT light red line will have to wait for the SRT Dark red line and Bang Sue Grand station to finish constructing in 2018 to be fully usable.

Right now the line is served by diesel train only.


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Light Green line south extension *
*12.6 km - Maintenance Depot*



wwc234 said:


> ภาพการก่อสร้างศูนย์ซ่อมบำรุง โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว
> การก่อสร้างศูนย์ซ่อมบำรุง โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว (ช่วงแบริ่ง-สมุทรปราการ)(ข้อมูล ณ 30 กันยายน 57)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1528503460699716.1073741833.1409174012632662&type=1


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line*
*23 km - MRT Purple line intersecting with MRT Blue line extension and SRT Light Red line*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok from the sky by hypnotic_gnome, on Flickr
> ^^^^
> เป็นมุมและวิวที่เหมาะแก่การสร้างคอนโดม๊ากๆๆ


----------



## Codename B

*BMA BRT*
*16.5 km*

Bangkok BRT will probably soon be out of service, when the BMA Grey line monorail get constructed. 































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/sunnysobhani/13694962905/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tampatra/15634598272/sizes/h/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/itdpindonesia/sets/72157635937942976/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sustainabletransport/12205417933/sizes/l


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok BTS Skytrain*
*22.25km + 14.5km - View from the skytrain*


----------



## napoleon

New rail lines to link three airports

Published: 20 Nov 2014 at 16.51

The Airport Rail Link will be extended to connect Suvarnabhumi airport with Don Mueang airport and U-Tapao airport in Rayong, Transport Minister Prajin Juntong said on Thursday. 

ACM Prajin Juntong said the Airport Rail Link, which connects Suvarnabhumi airport and Bangkok's inner district of Phaya Thai, would be extended to Don Mueang airport in northern Bangkok and to U-Tapao airport in the eastern province of Rayong, near Pattaya.

Work on the extension will begin with a 22-kilometre-long link from Phaya Thai to Don Mueang, he said. The estimated cost of this section was 29 billion baht.

The National Environmental Board already approved the plan, but the cabinet had yet to endorse it, ACM Prajin said.

For the 190km extension to U-Tapao, which is now rated an international airport, the minister said transport authorities would have to discuss it with the Royal Thai Navy, which supervises the airport. He expected the talks to be concluded in the second half of next year.

The route for the Airport Link to U-Tapao would also have to be finalised, and a decision made whether it should start from Suvarnabhumi, Makkasan or Lat Krabang area of Bangkok. Six stations were planned along the route and their locations would have to be decided, the minister said.

These would be Chachoengsao, Chon Buri, Si Racha, Pattaya, U-Tapao and Rayong stations.

ACM Prajin said the Airport Rail Link was now serving 1.4 million passengers a month, above its target of 1.2 million.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/gen...e-extended-to-don-mueang-and-u-tapao-airports


----------



## Tcmetro

This latest scheme to extend the line to Rayong and U-Tapao is interesting. Seems it would replace the plans for HSR out to the Eastern Seaboard.

As for the extension to Don Mueang Airport, the north corridor will have separate tracks for the Airport Line, the Red Line, and the regular SRT services?


----------



## Codename B

It's not going to replace, as the extension to Rayong is basically a HSR project, however the extension to Don Mueang is ARL extension and not HSR.

Red line and Airport Rail link will use separate tracks, because it is different projects. 
ARL use 1,435m standard gauge, while the Red line use meter gauge.


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Light Green line north extension*
*18.7 km : Mo Chit - Saphan Mai - Ku Kot*


Contract to be signed in February, 2015 
*Construction to begin in June, 2015*





























The Purple line progress is now over 95% and will begin test run mid 2015 and be operational in August, 2016 ahead of schedule.
The Blue line extension progress is now 60%
The Light Green line south extension is also ahead of schedule.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension*
*27 km - Progress: 56,33%*

Underground section in Hua Lam Phong and towards China Town



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> BKK by http://www.randonneetrekking.com, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Dark Red line*
*26 km - Progress: 16%*

The construction of the line seen from Don Mueang Tollway.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension*



atom said:


> *Bangkok's MRT Westbound Breakthrough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/prpmc.blueline


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension*
*27 km - Progress: 56,33%*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok #08 by Mardellion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok #07 by Mardellion, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line*
*23 km - Progress: 96,30%*



wwc234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1535610296655699.1073741834.1409174012632662&type=1


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension*
*27 km - Progress: 56,33%*



archstudent said:


> 16.12.2014


----------



## Codename B

Wisarut said:


> In 2015, the following mass transit lines will be on the list of cabinet approvals:
> 
> 1. Orange line subway - to be submitted to the cabinet in January 2015 so the bidding for contractor will be called in April 2015 - even though it needs some modification to fit the people demand to interchange with Blue Ring at Rama 9 station before passing Fatima catholic church to Soi Rang Nam - to be opened in 2020
> 2. Yellow monorail - to be submitted to the cabinet in July 2015 since it must be constructed as soon as possible as a feeder for the Orange subway line and Blue ring - don't waste the time on the attempt to commercialize Depot as Wat Sri Iam as PT men MRTA and OTP wish to do so - to be opened in 2020.
> 3. Pink monorail - to be submitted to the cabinet in July 2015 since it must be constructed as soon as possible a feeder for the Orang line, Green line Skytrain and Red line commuter - don't waste the time on the attempt to commercialize Depot as Minburi as PT men, MRTA and OTP wish to do so - to be opened in 2020.
> http://dailynews.co.th/Content/bang...ูลรถไฟฟา3สายบูมย่านตะวันออกสายเหลือง-ชมพู-ส้ม


-----------------------------------------------------------------

*MRT Purple line*
*23 km - Progress: 96,30%*



BTS2MRT said:


> สุดยอด ถ่ายทำจากโดรนด้วย เท่สุดๆ!


----------



## Codename B

Condo units along mass transit lines



Wisarut said:


> Condo along purple line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condo along Blue ring extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condo along existing Blue ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condo and housing along Airport Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condo along Skytrain to Bang Wah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condo along Skytrain extension to Saphan Mai and Khoo Khot
> New mass transit lines and extensions boosting up the condo selling - 80000 more condo units are ready for sell in 2015 - most at the nearly finished Purple line
> http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9570000146685


----------



## Codename B

*Purple Line's trial run set for mid-2016*
The Nation December 23, 2014 6:08 pm









A train carriage for the Purple Line.

*Ch Karnchang, the contractor of the Purple Line electric train, expects the trial run of the Bang Yai-Bang Sue section in the middle of 2016.*

It also expects the line to start commercial operation in August 2016. 

The construction of Blue Line Extension from Sanam Chai to Tha Phra is now 60 per cent complete, with construction of the first underground tunnel crossing Chao Phraya River now finished and the second tunnel excavation started and scheduled to be completed in 2016. 

The first train manufactured by J-TREC (Japan Transport Engineering Co) will be delivered to Thailand in the end of 2015 for installation and test run, it said.

Meanwhile, the Green Line (Bearing -Samut Prakan) is now 50 per cent complete, Ch Karnchang said.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Purple-Lines-trial-run-set-for-mid-2016-30250506.html


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Light Green line south extension*
*12.8 km - Progress: 50%*










http://www.mrta-greenline.net/Index.php?page_id=4420


----------



## Codename B

*Green Line extension contracts signed*
3 Apr 2015 at 16:26
WRITER: ONLINE REPORTERS

*The Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) on Friday signed four contracts worth combined 27.786 billion baht for the construction of the extension of the Green Line from Mor Chit to Saphan Mai and Khu Kot in Pathum Thani.*

The construction contracts for the extension to the BTS skytrain system were signed with: 

• Italian-Thai Development Plc, for the 15.269-billion-baht civil engineering of the 12-kilometre route between Mor Chit and Saphan Mai in Don Muang district.

• The UN-SH-CH Joint Venture (Unique Engineering and Construction Plc, Sinohydro Corporation Ltd and China Habour Engineering Co Ltd), for the 6.657-billion-baht contract to build the 7.5km Saphan Mai to Khu Kot track in Lam Luk Ka district of Pathum Thani. 

• STEC-AS Joint Venture (Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction Plc and A.S. Associate Engineering (1964) Ltd, for the construction of the depot and park-and-ride building for 4.019 billion baht, and for the design and construction of the track for 2.841 billion baht. 

Construction will start in June with completion scheduled in 2020. There will be 16 stations on this 19km extension of the BTS system.

MRTA board chairman Yodyuth Boonyatikarn said the extension of the Green Line would help reduce traffic congestion on Phahon Yothin road, where there are many government offices, shopping centres and housing communities.

Extending the city's mass transit system would better serve residents in suburban areas. The line would provide a convenient means for commuters to travel between Pathum Thani, into and through the city, and Samut Prakan at the other end of the BTS line.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/517755/green-line-extension-contracts-signed


----------



## Codename B

MRTA expect that the cabinet will approve 3 mass transit lines in December:

_Blue line: Bang Khae - Phuttamonthon Sai 4 extension_ - (8 km)
_Blue line: Phuttamonthon Sai 4 - Om Noi extension_ - (3 km)
_Brown line: Kaerai - Lam Samlee_ - (21.6 km)

Design studies for these lines will be completed in August and given to Cabinet for approval in September, so that they can approve the construction in December. Construction will then begin in 2017 and be completed in 2021.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

MRT station Sukhumvit, Thailand by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
^^^^
Bangkok MRT Station


----------



## Codename B

BTS and MRT handing out blankets for passenger to stay dry during Thai New Year Songkran Festival


----------



## Codename B

*First phase of BMA Grey Line Monorail - (16.25 km)*'

Status: Waiting for EIA, which will take 6 months, after that it will given to the cabinet for approval and construction will begin late 2016.

Location of the stations along the lines.























































https://www.facebook.com/Homebuyersfanpage/timeline?ref=page_internal


----------



## exxzite

*BANGKOK, THAILAND *

*MRT ORANGE LINE (Taling Chan - Min Buri)* 

30.6 km. | 30 stations | completed in 2019
23 underground stations and 7 elevated stations. 



















































































Cr. http://ongsa.co.th/


----------



## exxzite

*BANGKOK, NONTHABURI - THAILAND *

*BTS Light Green Line and MRT Pink Line*

BTS Light Green Line Extension (Mo Chit - Saphanmai) | 16 Elevated Stations | 19 km. | Completed in 2018
MRT Pink Line (Khae Rai - Min Buri) | 30 Elevated Stations | 35.5 km.


BTS Light Green Line (Wat Phrasimahatat Station) interchanges with MRT Pink Line (Wong Wian Laksi Station)









MRT Pink Line









Cr. https://www.facebook.com/pages/การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย/


----------



## Codename B

Ministry of Transport will present five lines in the coming months to the Cabinet for approval:

1) _MRT Pink line Monorail_ - (34.5 km) 56,725 million baht 

Will be presented to the cabinet in May and is scheduled for completion in November 2020
2) _MRT Yellow line Monorail_ - (30.4 km) 54,768.45 million baht 

Will be presented to the cabinet in May and is scheduled for completion in November 2020
3) _SRT Airport Rail link extension_ - (21.8 km) 31,139 million baht

Construction will take 48 months
4) _MRT Orange line_ - (20 km) 110,325.76 million baht (12 km underground, 9 km elevated)

Will be presented to the Cabinet in May and is scheduled for completion in August 2020
5) _MRT Purple line extension_ - (19.8 km)

Is still under feasibility study and detailed design. Will be presented to the Cabinet in June and bidding will take place mid 2015

Meanwhile design study for the _MRT Blue line Phuttamonthon Sai 4 extension_ - (8 km) is expected to be completed in August, and will begin construction in late 2016 and scheduled to open in April 2019.

Projects that are being considered by the cabinet right now are: _SRT Light & Dark Red line extension - Construction Q4 2015_ - (25.5 km) 44,157.76 million baht. They are scheduled for completion in 2018.

http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2142912


----------



## exxzite

*MRT Blue Line*



lovesickme said:


> *BANGKOK* MRT Subway Blue Line (since 2004)
> 
> Pra Ram IX Station (Interchange with MRT Orange Line)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ticket Floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subway Walk Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escalator to ground floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping Mall in Pra Ram IX Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawson shop in Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escalator to Ticket Floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now , MRT Blue Line Extension is under construction more than 50%.


----------



## Codename B

_BTS Light Green line extension (Bearing-Samut Prakan) - 51.51%_ - (12.8 km) 



wwc234 said:


> แบริ่ง สมุทปราการเดือน มีนาคม 2558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> http://www.mrta-greenline.net/Index.php?page_id=5031


----------



## Codename B

_MRT Blue line extension - 60.19%_ - (27 km)


Empty Street in Bangkok during Songkran festival by RataJIT, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

MRT Blue Line Extension

การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย


----------



## Codename B

BTS Skytrain



lovesickme said:


> *BANGKOK BTS Skytrain *
> 
> Silom intersection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTS platform screen door (PSD) with advertising screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advertising on platform screen door will match with each train advertisement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siam Station Platform


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok | Phrom Phong BTS Station (The Em District)



jack1970 said:


> วันนี้วันหยุดเลยไปเดินเล่นเอ็มควอเทียร์มาถ่ายรูปมาอัพเดต
> 
> เพดานสถานีก็เสร็จแล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สวยหรูดูดี





thanabank said:


> ฺฮ่า รูปผมเอง
> เอามาแปะเพิ่มให้


----------



## Codename B

*BMA Gold line Monorail*

Monorail for the ICONSIAM project



samson1475 said:


> My god , It is Monorail.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zQQ3EM07Hxhk.kvjRq60KxaQM












http://www.bangkok.go.th/khlongsarn/page/sub/261/title/0/info/5810/การประชุมเส้นทางรถไฟฟ้าสายสีทอง


----------



## exxzite

*BANGKOK, THAILAND

BTS Skytrain Light Green Line (South Bangkok Extension) | Bearing - Samut Prakarn | 54.95% in process*

































































Cr. https://www.facebook.com/pages/การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย/1409174012632662


----------



## exxzite

*BANGKOK, THAILAND*

*MRT Purple Line (Bang Sue - Bang Yai) Update*
Testing run in 2015 | Completed in 2016 










































































Cr. https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1582046562012072&id=1409174012632662


----------



## Codename B

SRT Dark Red line - 19.16% - (26 km)


----------



## Codename B




----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Metropolitan Region Mass Transit*
01/06/2015

Current lines : 102.05 km
Under Constructions : 122.2 km
Pending : 215.05 km

Design Study : 99.6 km
Planned : 90.16 km

Master Plan : 14 lines - 629.08 km








_https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHYlTcDeQZe9gpQKyMfGA7Q_

----------_Current_---------
*BTS Light Green line* - (22.25 km)
*BTS Dark Green line* - (14.5 km)
*MRT Blue line* - (20.8 km)
*SRT Airport Rail Link* - (28 km) 
*BMA Bangkok BRT* - (16.5 km)
----------------_U/C_----------------
_*SRT Light Red line*_ - (15 km) - 100%
_*MRT Purple line*_ - (23 km) - 99.40%
_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 62.18%
_*BTS Light Green line Samut Prakan extension*_ - (12.8 km) - 54.95%
_*SRT Dark Red line*_ - (26 km) - 38.71%
_*BTS Light Green line Ku Kot extension*_ - (18.4 km) - Construction begins 1st of June
-------------_Pending_---------------
_SRT Light Red line Hua Lamphong extension_ - (11 km) - Construction Q4 2015
_SRT Dark Red line Hua Mak extension_ - (14.5 km) - Construction Q4 2015
_SRT Dark Red line Thammasat extension_ - (10 km) - Construction Q4 2015
_SRT Airport Rail link extension_ - (21.8 km) - Construction Q4 2015
_MRT Pink line Monorail_ - (34.5 km) - Preparing for cabinet approval
_MRT Yellow line Monorail_ - (30.4 km) - Preparing for cabinet approval
_MRT Purple line extension_ - (19.8 km) - Preparing for cabinet approval - Construction begins Sep 2016
_MRT Orange line_ - (21 km) - Preparing for cabinet approval
_MRT Orange line extension_ - (17.5 km) - In the process of choosing the optimal route
_BMA Grey line Monorail Phase I_ - (16.25 km) - Undergoing EIA, construction in Q4 2016
_BMA Bang Na LRT_ - (18.3 km) - EIA completed, preparing for cabinet approval 
------------_Design-Study_----------
_MRT Blue line Phuttamonthon Sai 4 extension_ - (8 km) - Design study to be completed in August
_MRT Blue line Om Noi extension_ - (3 km) - Design study to be completed in August
_MRT Brown line_ - (21.6 km) - Design study to be completed in August
_BTS Dark Green line Talling Chan extension_ - (7 km) - Design study to be completed this year
_SRT Dark Red line Ban Pachi extension_ - (60 km) - Design study has begun
--------------_Planned_-------------
_BMA Grey line Monorail Phase II_ - (12.17 km)
_BMA Grey line Monorail Phase III_ - (11.49 km)
_BTS Light Green line Bang Pue extension_ - (7 km)
_BTS Light Green line Lam Lukka extension_ - (6.5 km)
_BTS Dark Green line Yotse extension_ - (1 km)
_SRT Light Red line Salaya extension_ - (14 km)
_SRT Dark Red line Maha Chai extension_ - (38 km)

====================

_(*Technically construction of the SRT Light Red line is done 100%, however it is still missing the stretch to Bang Sue Grand Station, which is still U/C, 
and setting up of electrification and procurement of electric train, which is in contract 3 of the Dark Red Line. So the Light Red Line will have to wait 
for the Dark Red Line to finish construction in 2018 to be fully usable)_

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1427953392
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq05/2110363​
====================

Thai Common Ticket will be ready February 2016. It can be used with BTS, MRT, ARL and BRT, while NGV Buses, Expressways and Boats will be ready at the end of 2016.

http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...tid=128:-real-estate-&Itemid=478#.VVH_UPmqqko









https://twitter.com/khaanoon


----------



## Codename B

Plans for the design study of the electrified double track red line commuter. All to be completed in 8 years.












Wisarut said:


> Plan for studying about the massive electrification after realizing double tracking on the following routes
> 
> 1. Bangsue Central (km 7.47 from BKK) - Ban Phachi (km 90 from BKK) - Pak Nam Pho (km 251 from Bangkok)
> 2. Bangsue Central (km 7.47 from BKK) - Kaeng Khoi (km 125 from Bangkok) - Thanon Jira (km 266 from BKK)
> 3. Bangsue Central (km 7.47 from BKK) - Nong Pladuk Junction (km 80 from BKK) - Hua Hin (km 229 from BKK)
> 4. Bangsue Central (km 7.47 from BKK) - Makkasan (km 5.1 from BKK) - Chachoengsao Junction (km 61) - Pataya (km 158 from BKK)
> 
> this will allow Red line commuter to expand the networks with the longer coverage of commuter lines - and even taking a serious consideration to run ICD Lad Krabang - Laem Chabang with even more powerful electric locomotives
> http://www.railway.co.th/auction/system/download/2558/N20156174872.pdf
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=a.100195233330046.254.100000187083196&type=1


----------



## Codename B

MRT Purple line 
23 km - 99.40%



kitti said:


> * MRT Purple Line Project : Bangyai To Bangsue Section Contract 3 (Depot)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> จากเฟสบุคเพื่อนที่ทำงาน ที่ รฟม ครับ


----------



## Codename B

The Cabinet has now approved the *SRT Airport Rail link extension - (21.8 km)* + 7 new EMUs for the line. Bidding will begin in 3-4 months and construction works to begin by the end of year. The line is to be completed in 2019.

http://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/328206










Start of the extension








http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html

Jitlada Station








http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html

Ratchawithi Station

















http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html

Bang Sue Grand Station








http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html

Lak Si Station








http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html

Dom Mueang Airport Station








http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html


----------



## Codename B

*Airport Rail Link bids likely by Sept*
15 Jun 2015 at 08:05
WRITER: AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK










*Steps towards a major overhaul of the Airport Rail Link will start to unroll within three or four months, according to the line operator. *

Construction bids for an Airport Rail Link extension between Don Mueang, Bang Sue and Phaya Thai are expected to be called by September or October, said Pakorn Tangjetsakao, acting president of the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) Electric Train Co.

The design plan and environmental impact assessment for the 21.4km extension, likely to cost 31 billion baht, are complete.

The SRT is now writing up the terms of reference for the bidding, which will take place online through an e-auction.

"We expect to sign a contract with the private contractor this year, and begin construction next year,'' Mr Pakorn said.

Under this time frame, the service could be launched by 2019, he said.

The route will establish links between Don Mueang and Suvarnabhumi airports, which will make it more convenient for airline passengers travelling between the two airports.

The SRT estimates the route will attract an additional 40,000-50,000 rail passengers per day, bringing total daily commuters to roughly 100,000.

In anticipation of the change, the company will purchase seven new trains with four carriages each, bringing the Airport Link's City Line trains to a total of 12.

The trains should be delivered by 2017, Mr Pakorn said.

The Airport Rail Link also plans to embark on a major maintenance campaign for its trains, and will hold a second e-auction for the maintenance contract, the terms of which are also being drafted now.

"After we announce the maintenance bid winner, we will need eight or nine months to obtain spare parts, so repairs are likely to commence in mid-2016,'' Mr Pakorn said.

"With each train requiring 45 days for major repairs, fixing all nine trains could take more than a year.

"But small repairs have been carried out consistently,'' he added.

With the new trains and major maintenance repairs done, the lag times between trains should drop from 12-15 minutes to less than 10 minutes.

Mr Pakorn said the system of using public-private partnerships to carry out state projects helps financially, but also makes it more difficult for the government to determine the direction of the project.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/592009/airport-rail-link-bids-likely-by-sept


----------



## napoleon

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok from the Ghost Tower by partsch.phillip, on Flickr


,,,


----------



## Codename B

lovesickme said:


> Bangkok BTS light green line
> 
> Platform Screen Door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok Airport Rail Link CityLine





atomx said:


> *BTS Phlompong Station and Emporium Mall @ The emdristrict
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natthawut Natthawut Wannachat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natthawut Natthawut Wannachat


..


----------



## Codename B

lovesickme said:


> *BANGKOK* MRT Blue Line (Subway Line Extension)





atomx said:


> *MRT Project on History Bangkok area
> 
> **Hualampong Station
> *





atomx said:


> *MRT Project on History Bangkok area
> 
> **Sanam Chai Station (Museum Siam) **Adjacent to Wat Pho and the Grand Palace.
> 
> *





atomx said:


> *BTS -MRT Interchange Bangwa Station
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


..


----------



## Codename B

atomx said:


> *Bangsue Central Station 25 / 7 / 2558 Red Line and all line
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> มารุต พานิชชาติ‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> มารุต พานิชชาติ‎





atomx said:


> * Bangsue grand station @ Jatujak area*
> *under construction
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natthaphat Viriyanukroh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surin Phumphuang‎


..


----------



## Codename B

atomx said:


> *Nonthaburi city **S CURVE MRT PURPLE LINE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: thinkofliving.com





exxzite said:


> *MRT Purple Line | Nonthaburi Province, Thailand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cr. http://thinkofliving.com/


..


----------



## Codename B

_BTS Dark Green line Talling Chan extension_ - (7.5 km)



wwc234 said:


> รายงานสดจากโรงแรมรอยัลซิตี้ ปิ่นเกล้า สรุปแนวเส้นทางส่วนต่อขยายสายสีลม จากบางหว้า-ตลิ่งชัน ระยะทาง 7.5 กม. มีจุดเริ่มต้นต่อจากสถานีบางหว้า วิ่งไปทางทิศเหนือตามแนวถนนราชพฤกษ์ โดยจะใช้พื้นที่แนวเกาะกลางของถนน จนไปสิ้นสุดที่บริเวณทางลาดลงของสะพานข้ามรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดงอ่อน (บางซื่อ-ตลิ่งชัน) หน้าซอยราชพฤกษ์ 24 มีสถานี 6 แห่ง ใช้งบ 1.5 หมื่นล้านบาท คาดเริ่มก่อสร้างปี 2562 แล้วเสร็จปี 2565
> by....นิตยสารบ้านพร้อมอยู่
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Homebuyersfanpage/posts/681920585275457


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Dark Green line Bang Wa - Talling Chan extension - (7.5 km)*

Construction will begin 2017 and be completed in 2020



exxzite said:


>


----------



## Codename B

Train sets for the new MRT Purple line. Will arrive in 2 months.



jarcje said:


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/weerapong.alumsart/posts/920080534700271?pnref=story


----------



## dida888

This stocks are Siemen or other brand?


----------



## Codename B

dida888 said:


> This stocks are Siemen or other brand?


It's J-TREC Sustina Train


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...line-opening-brought-forward.html?channel=540
> 
> *Bangkok Purple Line opening brought forward*
> Wednesday, August 05, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _THAILAND's transport minister Mr Prajin Juntong announced on August 4 that a new schedule has been agreed for the commissioning of Bangkok's metro Purple Line which will enable the opening of the 23.5km line to be brought forward by several months_
> 
> Previously Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) had planned to open the line in the middle of next year, but Prajin says passenger services will now begin by the end of March because the period for commissioning has been reduced from six to four months.
> 
> The 23.5km 16-station Purple Line will link Bang Yai on the existing metro Blue Line northwest of Bangkok with Bang Sue. The Baht 60bn ($US 1.7bn) project has been implemented as a Public Private Partnership funded by Japanese government yen credits
> 
> ...


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 64.04%*





































https://www.facebook.com/prpmc.blueline


----------



## Codename B

exxzite said:


> *MRT PURPLE LINE | Nonthaburi Province, Thailand*
> 
> Bang Krasor Station, Rattanathibet Road, Nonthaburi Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cr. http://www.homenayoo.com/


..


----------



## dida888

I believe that after completing all lines as plan in next few years. BKK still have plan to continue making many new lines and connect them together like Tokyo or Seol definitely.


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station

Thailand's main train hub for mass transit, commuter rail, diesel train, and high speed train. 





































http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9580000090110



barth said:


> Today


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Metropolitan Region Mass Transit*
10/09/2015

Current lines : 102.05 km
Under Constructions : 122.2 km
Pending : 205.25 km
Planned : 369.56 km

Master Plan : 16 lines - 805.06 km









_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEpl_vhgOxw_

----------_Current_---------
Rapid Transit
*BTS Light Green line* - (22.25 km)
*BTS Dark Green line* - (14.5 km)
*MRT Blue line* - (20.8 km)
Commuter
*SRT Airport Rail Link* - (28 km) 
BRT
*BMA Bangkok BRT* - (16.5 km)
----------------_U/C_----------------
Rapid Transit
_*MRT Purple line*_ - (23 km) - 99.96%
_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 65.83%
_*BTS Light Green line South extension*_ - (12.8 km) - 63.92%
_*BTS Light Green line North extension*_ - (18.4 km) - 0.70%
Commuter
_*SRT Dark Red line*_ - (26 km) - 42.54%
_*SRT Light Red line*_ - (15 km) - 100%
-------------_Pending_---------------
Rapid Transit
_MRT Purple line extension_ - (19.8 km) - Construction begins Sept 2016
_MRT Orange line_ - (21 km) - Bidding in Q1 2016
_MRT Orange line extension_ - (17.5 km) - Bidding in Q2 2016
_BTS Dark Green line Talling Chan extension_ - (7.5 km) - Construction in 2017
Monorail
_MRT Pink line_ - (34.5 km) - Bidding in Q2 2016
_MRT Yellow line_ - (30.4 km) - Bidding in Q2 2016
_BMA Grey line_ - (16.25 km) - Construction in Q4 2016
_BMA Gold line_ - (1 km) - Construction in 2017
Commuter
_SRT Airport Rail link extension_ - (21.8 km) - Bidding in Q1 2016
_SRT Light Red line Hua Lamphong extension_ - (11 km) - Bidding in Q1 2016
_SRT Dark Red line Hua Mak extension_ - (14.5 km) - Bidding in Q1 2016
_SRT Dark Red line Thammasat extension_ - (10 km) - Bidding in Q1 2016
--------------_Planned_-------------
Rapid Transit
_BTS Light Green line Bang Pue extension_ - (7 km)
_BTS Light Green line Lam Lukka extension_ - (6.5 km)
_BTS Dark Green line Yotse extension_ - (1 km)
_MRT Blue line Phuttamonthon Sai 4 extension_ - (8 km)
_MRT Blue line Om Noi extension_ - (3 km)
_MRT Brown line_ - (21.6 km)
Monorail
_BMA Grey line Phase II_ - (12.17 km)
_BMA Grey line Phase III_ - (11.49 km)
_BMA Light Blue line_ - (9.5 km)
LRT
_BMA Bang Na LRT_ - (18.3 km)
Commuter
_SRT Light Red line Salaya extension_ - (20 km)
_SRT Light Red line Nakhon Pathom extension_ - (43 km)
_SRT Light Red line Chachoengsao extension_ - (60 km)
_SRT Dark Red line Maha Chai extension_ - (38 km)
_SRT Dark Red line Pak Tor extension_ - (56 km)
_SRT Dark Red line Ban Pachi extension_ - (60 km)

====================
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1427953392
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq05/2110363​


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station

Thailand's main train hub for mass transit, commuter rail, diesel train, and high speed train. 



















http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9580000090110



CNXWORLD said:


> สถานีกลางบางซื่อ


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Light Green line Mo Chit - Saphan Mai - Ku Kot extension - (18.4 km) - 0.62%*

Setting up concrete barriers

















https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1613795462170515&id=1409174012632662


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Light Green line Bearing - Samut Prakan extension - (12.8 km) - 61.10%*














































http://www.mrta-greenline.net/Index.php?page_id=5690


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line - (23 km) - 99.75%*

Track laying is now completed. They will now set up the system and wait for the metro trains to arrive.























































https://www.facebook.com/TNG.NDT.INSPECTION/posts/384365395100198


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Light Red line - (15 km) - 100%*

Waiting for electrification and trains, which are in contract 3 of SRT Dark Red line. 



















https://www.facebook.com/TNG.NDT.INSPECTION/timeline?ref=page_internal


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Light Green line Mo Chit - Saphan Mai - Ku Kot extension - (18.4 km)*

Setting up more concrete barriers



wwc234 said:


> บริเวณ. หน้า ร11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=879270465483152&id=872816729461859
> 
> บริเวณหน้าอู่รถประจำทาง ตรงข้ามกรมทหารราบที่11 ถนนพหลโยธินทิศทางขาเข้ามุ่งหน้ามหาวิทยาลัยเกษตร. ทางผู้รับจ้างจัดอาสาจราจร เร่งระบายรถ. และอำนวยความสะดวกให้รถประจำทางที่มาจากทางสะพานใหม่แล้วเลี้ยวขวาเข้าอู่รถ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=879314598812072&id=872816729461859


----------



## Codename B

Governor of the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) has stated that four mass transit projects will be ready for bidding early 2016.

The four mass transit lines by MRTA are as follows:


> _*MRT Purple line extension*_ - (19.8 km)
> _*MRT Pink line*_ - (34.5 km)
> _*MRT Yellow line*_ - (30.4 km)
> _*MRT Orange line*_ - (21 km)


Currently these lines are applying for approval by the Ministry.

http://news.thaipbs.or.th/content/เตรียมประกวดราคารถไฟฟ้า-4-เส้นทางกลางปีหน้า

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*MRT Purple line extension*









https://www.facebook.com/weerapong.a...71?pnref=story


*MRT Pink line Monorail*











*MRT Yellow line Monorail*











*MRT Orange line*


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension - (27 km)*



CNXWORLD said:


> BS10 Wat mangkon Station
> Lower Platform Level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS10 Wat mangkon Station
> Upper Platform Level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS10 Wat mangkon Station
> Concourse Slab Level


----------



## Bkk3657

Train sets for the new MRT Purple line. Will arrive in 1months.



























CR>>>https://www.facebook.com/weerapong.a...71?pnref=story


----------



## Codename B

Trains sets of BKK

BTS Skytrain Green & Dark Green line


CNR EMU by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


MRT Blue line









http://news.mthai.com/traffic/


Airport Rail Link (City Line)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidwillphotos/8983714047/sizes/c/

Airport Rail Link (Express Line)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidwillphotos/9113264019/sizes/c/


Bus Rapid Transit









https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidwillphotos/8877558468/sizes/c/


MRT Purple line









https://www.facebook.com/weerapong.a...71?pnref=story


----------



## Codename B

In addition to the four MRT lines, three lines by SRT are also confirmed to be up for bidding early next year. 

These seven lines of 153 km are currently applying for approval by the Ministry.



> -----_Bidding Q12016_-----
> _*MRT Purple line extension*_ - (19.8 km)
> _*MRT Pink line*_ - (34.5 km)
> _*MRT Yellow line*_ - (30.4 km)
> _*MRT Orange line*_ - (21 km)
> _*SRT Airport Rail link extension*_ - (21.8 km)
> _*SRT Light Red line Hua Lamphong extension*_ - (11 km)
> _*SRT Dark Red line Hua Mak extension*_ - (14.5 km)


http://m.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1440421928


----------



## Bkk3657

MRT Purple line








CR. Joe Trivisvavet


----------



## Codename B

The first lot of the MRT Purple line train will arrive in Thailand in October.



jarcje said:


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/TOTOMARU/media_set?set=a.10204467952208245&type=3





jarcje said:


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/TOTOMARU/media_set?set=a.10204467952208245&type=3


----------



## dida888

Firstly I saw purple line locomotives. I think it resemblances with SRT train which run in the normal route. Another thing is I dont know why Semen train is looking more delicate than purple line train.


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Ratchathewi Station*


Bangkok city office building with sky train at twilight by Keangs Seksan, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 64.04%*



atom said:


> *สถานีเตาปูน*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cr. Khun Thanasak : ชมรมคนรักรถไฟฟ้า





CNXWORLD said:


>


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line - (23 km) - 99.75%*



Festival said:


>


----------



## wwc234

model 3d bts north greenline expansion


----------



## hacthanhth

.....


----------



## hacthanhth

bangkok is very beauty city


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok's Skytrain*



lovesickme said:


> *BANGKOK* BTS SKYTRAIN - Dark Green Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/yS6K7y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/wv5TDo





atomx said:


> *BTS SUKHUMVIT LINE @ SUKHUMVIT ROAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Ekkamai BTS by Kalboz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bangkok BTS station | July 2015 by Hendrik Mintarno, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bangkok . Thailand by James Van Dellen, on Flickr
> 
> *


----------



## Codename B

*Chong Nonsi Station*



lovesickme said:


> *BANGKOK BTS SKYTRAIN : Chong Nonsri Station* (interchange with BRT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/c3jers[/ur
> [IMG]...ce7_h.jpg[/IMG]
> [url]https://flic.kr/p/vZjeDh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/q4NH4h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/pteLJ1


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line*



atomx said:


> *MRT SUBWAY BKK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bangkok-mrt by Zrs Gamboa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> MRT Si Lom, Bangkok by ChihPing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> emptiness by Kai-Ming ), on Flickr
> 
> 
> Métro de Bangkok (MRT) by Patric Chaussé, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok's Boat and Ferry Transit System*



lovesickme said:


> *BANGKOK BOAT/FERRY TRANSIT SYSTEM : Chao Praya River*
> 
> *Maharaj Pier (THA MAHARAJ)*
> 
> 
> Destination Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/sdbRUJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/udLo1j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/tyjSDL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/xqdmQU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/uyCwBi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/tNu7NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/dYibhS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nBM8GL


----------



## Codename B

*Airport Rail Link*














[/url]P1090751 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


Airport Rail Link by My Train Pix, on Flickr


Terminal station - not the main station... by Asiacamera, on Flickr


Bangkok's airport train by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

_*BTS Light Green line South extension*_ - (12.8 km) - 63.92%























































http://www.mrta-greenline.net/?page_id=5973
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159867&page=164


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 65.83%

Itsarapap Underground Station



lovesickme said:


> สถานีอิสรภาพ ครับ สัญลักษณ์ประจำสถานี : หงส์
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.krobkruakao.com/ข่าวเศรษ...สนามไชย-แลนด์มาร์คใหม่ท่องเที่ยวกรุงเทพฯ.html



Wat Mangkon Underground Station



atom said:


> *Wat Mangkon MRT Blue Line Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNews?fref=photo


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*










Concrete pillars can now be seen from the sky.









Credit: khun *Amorn PonJaroen*


----------



## wwc234

BTS Light Green line North extension update


----------



## Nexis

What % of the population in Bangkok uses Mass Transit?


----------



## Codename B

^^

For personal car it is 65% of the population or about 16-20 million trips per day.
For public transportation it is 35% of the population.

When most of the lines are finished in 2020, Bangkok will have about 500km of mass transit and it is expected that the ratio will be: 60% public transportation and 40% personal cars.


----------



## sanayaagarwal41

It's that time of the year, when it's time to say 'Good Bye' to the 'Year' itself. Another year comes to 

an end and all of us prepare to usher in the 'New Year 2016


----------



## Codename B

After a public hearing the stations for the *BMA Gold line* has now been set. 
There will be 2 more public hearings and the conclusion of these studies will be completed in January 2016. 

This line will be a light rail with rubber tires (Bangkok's first light rail) and cater to ICONSIAM the new up and coming mega project.
The line will be operational at the end of 2017. 









http://www.dailynews.co.th/bangkok/354940


*ICONSIAM*

A 50 billion baht (1.6 billion USD) 750,000 square meter mixed used development with 525,000 square meters of retail space featuring a 400m light and sound water show, the largest in South East Asia and 70 stores (315m) and 50 storey residential towers consisting of Magnolias Waterfront Residences and The Residences at Mandarin Oriental. It is set to be national landmark and will have Thailand's most luxurious mall among other things that are still kept confidential.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## 7 Up

Quite a lot of cracks in the pinkish building on the right and the white one behind it. That's something I've seen on many buildings in Bangkok (not only on old buildings, but on new flashy ones too). It can look scary. Is this a consequence of soil subsidence?


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 67.05%









https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpul...2544466865594/846005622186142/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpul...41828.532544466865594/845555208897850/?type=3


----------



## Codename B

_*SRT Dark Red line*_ - (26 km) - 48.65%



CNXWORLD said:


> โดยคุณ ภาณุพงษ์ แหลมทอง


----------



## Codename B

*BTS Light Green line* - (22.25 km)



lovesickme said:


> *BANGKOK* BTS Light Green Line
> 
> Prom Phong Station


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok Skytrain



lovesickme said:


> *BANGKOK BTS SKYTRAIN Dark Green Line & Light Green Line*
> 
> Canon train by -thebo21-
> 
> THE BANGKOK by -golfztudio-
> 
> BTS Skytrain Arriving At Station by -7piXells-
> 
> by -seua_yai-
> 
> Last Stop by -shibib-
> 
> Cross over the Bangkok by -Boat Rungchamrussopa-


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Metropolitan Region Mass Transit*
21/10/2015










_---------Current---------102.05 km_
*BTS Light Green line* - (22.25 km)
*BTS Dark Green line* - (14.5 km)
*MRT Blue line* - (20.8 km)
*SRT Airport Rail Link* - (28 km) 
*BMA Bangkok BRT* - (16.5 km)

_---------U/C---------122.2 km_
_*MRT Purple line*_ - (23 km) - 99.97% - _Test run in December, Operational in August 12, 2016_
_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 67.05% - _Operational in 2018_
_*BTS Light Green line South extension*_ - (12.8 km) - 65.88% - _Operational in 2020_
_*BTS Light Green line North extension*_ - (18.4 km) - 0.87% - _Operational in 2020_
_*SRT Dark Red line*_ - (26 km) - 48.65% - _Operational in 2017_
_*SRT Light Red line*_ - (15 km) - 100% - _Waiting for electrification, operational in 2017_

_---------Ongoing Projects---------228.45 km_
_MRT Purple line extension_ - (19.8 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2020_
_MRT Orange line Minburi_ - (21 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2022_
_MRT Orange line Tallin Chan_ - (17.5 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2022_
_MRT Pink line Monorail_ - (34.5 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2020_
_MRT Yellow line Monorail_ - (30.4 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2020_
_SRT Dark Red line extension_ - (10 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2018_
_SRT Red line Missing Link extension_ - (25.5 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2019_
_SRT Airport Rail link extension_ - (21.8 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2019_
_BMA Gold line Light Rail_ - (2.7 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2017_
_BMA Grey line Monorail_ - (16.25 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2019_
_MRT Blue line Phuttamonthon Sai 4 extension_ - (8 km) - _Construction in 2017, operational in 2021_
_BTS Dark Green line extension_ - (7.5 km) - _Construction in 2018, operational in 2021_
_BTS Light Green line Bang Pue extension_ - (7 km) - _Construction in 2018, operational in 2022_
_BTS Light Green line Lam Lukka extension_ - (6.5 km) - _Construction in 2018, operational in 2022_

_---------EIA---------32.3 km_
_SRT Light Red line extension_ - (14 km)
_BMA Bang Na Light Rail_ - (18.3 km)

_---------Planned---------92.76 km_
_BTS Dark Green line Yotse extension_ - (1 km)
_MRT Blue line Om Noi extension_ - (3 km)
_MRT Brown line_ - (21.6 km)
_SRT Dark Red line Maha Chai extension_ - (38 km)
_BMA Grey line Monorail Phase II_ - (12.17 km)
_BMA Grey line Monorail Phase III_ - (11.49 km)
_BMA Light Blue line_ - (9.5 km)









http://bts.listedcompany.com/misc/presentation/20151009-bts-management-presentation-201510-03.pdf

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Métro de Bangkok by Bintangbis, on Flickr


Bangkok Metro by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


Sukhumvit MRT Station, Bangkok, Thailand by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr


Inside BTS train, Bangkok by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


MRT station Hua Lamphong, Bangkok by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


Siam square - Bangkok, Thailand by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


belly of the beast bkk siam bangkok by photogenic planet, on Flickr


Siam Discovery Center by David Sumpton, on Flickr


_MG_7868 by Anth Optic, on Flickr


BTS Siam station by weerawit samparu, on Flickr


Bangkok city by Thanapol Marattana, on Flickr


Canon train by Bo Ansvananda, on Flickr


1DSC04664 by Klaus Schreiber, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

Journey on the Airport Rail Link, MRT Subway and BTS Skytrain.


----------



## In Fra Structure

*BTS Dark Green and Light Green Lines*

Thank you for all your posts, Codename B. However, you have confused the Dark Green and Light Green BTS lines. I would like to point out that the Dark Green Line will run from Lam Lukka to Bang Poo and the Light Green Line will run from Yotse to Taling Chan when completed.


----------



## Codename B

It's the other way around. Sukhumvit line is light green line officially, while Silom line is dark green line officially. 
MRTA has a mistake in their map and has switched the color between the two, however the official map by BTS shows the correct coloring.









http://www.bts.co.th/customer/th/02-route-current_new.aspx


----------



## In Fra Structure

*BTS Dark and Light Green Lines*

Once again Code B, I clarify, as a BTS long term investor, that the Dark Green line is running from Morchit to Bearing and the Light Green from National Stadium to Bang Wa. Go to the web page where you got the map from (which has the colours of the lines the wrong way round) and click on "Investor" at the top. You will then be able to download the latest monthly presentation which clearly states that the dark green line is the Sukhumvit line and the light green, the Silom line.


----------



## Codename B

The map that they used in the presentation is from OTP, so it seems that they just followed the coloring by OTP. It's quite funny since it's their own line, and they still made a mistake. Many are also quick to point out this fact in thai forum. Maybe they finally decided to use the coloring by OTP.

This topic has also been briefly discussed 3 years ago. It's in thai though: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159867&page=74
Basically the official Master plan map by OTP has Dark green line as Sukhumvit line, while BTS use light green line as Sukhumvit line.

I appreciate your concern, but in thai forum, we follow the coloring by BTS: BTS Light Green Lines Extension - Part 2. Thai news and many sites also use this color definition.

So for consistent updates, and to not get confused, when other people post updates on the line, it's better to keep this coloring.


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 67.05%



lovesickme said:


> *BANGKOK MRT BLUE LINE EXTENSION* : 67 % Completed
> 
> 
> *Interior Design*
> 
> 
> 
> atom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพสถานีสนามไชย เพิ่มเติม
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/prpmc.blueline/photos/pcb.976501955704346/976500715704470/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tube under the river*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cr. FB PR MRT BLUE LINE
Click to expand...


----------



## Codename B

_*SRT Dark Red line*_ - (26 km) - 48.65% - _Operational in 2017_



CNXWORLD said:


>


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 67.05% - _Operational in 2018_

Tha Phra Station - Interchange station closing the blue ring line









https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Airport Rail Link* - (28 km) 

SRTET has recently installed lighting on all platforms and stations. 

For the Airport Rail Link extension and Red line missing link extension they will be given to the cabinet for approval soon.























































https://www.facebook.com/PR.ARL


----------



## Falubaz

^^Thank God! The stations were very dark. It was about time.


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Skytrain operator set to buy more than 40 trains*
Oct 23, 2015 


rush hour by Sakballang Phongphuek, on Flickr

*Bangkok Mass Transit says it is set to purchase new trains to cater to the spike in demand for public transport. CEO Surapong Laoha-Unya says the agency is set to splash out up to THB10 billion on up to 43 complete trains for use on the Skytrain network.*

He continued by saying the new trains would be utilised on existing routes to increase service frequencies as well as on two new planned routes. The CEO said the agency still had not decided whether to buy all the trains at once or in stages.

Mr Laoha-Unya added that eight firms had said they would be bidding to supply the trains and these included Siemens and China CNR. He finished off by saying that the final decision on the bid would be made in the first months of 2016.

Current Thai prime-minister Prayut Chan-o-cha has pledged to improve the nation’s transport infrastructure and a part of the master-plan is to lay down 300kms of electric-train track in Bangkok. At present three different bodies operate the Skytrain, the Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link and the MRT underground. 

https://12go.asia/en/post/1365/bangkok-skytrain-operator-set-to-buy-more-than-40-trains

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ARL to increase service with more trains*
7 Oct 2015 | 18:21










*BANGKOK, 7 October 2015 (NNT) – The Ministry of Transport has appointed the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) to proceed the purchase of more trains for the Airport Rail Link (ARL) service to accommodate more passengers. *

The Minister of Transport Arkhom Termpittayapaisith has said after observing the operation of the ARL train service, connecting Suvarnabhumi Airport to central Bangkok run by SRT Electric Train Company (STRET), that the average number of passengers has reached 60,000 persons per day, exceeding the current operational capacity. 

He said that additional trains will be required to enhance passenger service capacity, while the ARL now can only operate seven out of the total nine trains, as two are under maintenance until April 2016. 

The new set of trains awaiting procurement consists of seven train sets with a total of 28 carriages. The new trains will help double the capacity, allowing service capacity to reach up to 120,000 passengers per day. 

On this matter, the SRT governor Wuthichart Kalyanamitra has revealed that the SRT is now finalizing train specifications before proposing the details to the Public Debt Management Office by the end of this month. 

He added that this procurement deal is expected to be finalized in December, and the new trains will be scheduled for delivery at early 2018, with a total budget of 4.8 billion baht, 4.4 billion of which is the price of the train and the remaining 400 million will be used on spare parts. 

He has also stressed that there train specification lobbying, favoring any particular manufacturer, is non-existent. The proposed price of the new train sets is confirmed to be cheaper than the previous purchase.

http://thainews.prd.go.th/website_en/news/news_detail/WNSOC5810070010058


----------



## George W. Bush

Codename B said:


> _---------U/C---------122.2 km_
> _*MRT Purple line*_ - (23 km) - 99.97% - _Test run in December, Operational in August 12, 2016_
> _*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 67.05% - _Operational in 2018_
> _*BTS Light Green line South extension*_ - (12.8 km) - 65.88% - _Operational in 2020_
> _*BTS Light Green line North extension*_ - (18.4 km) - 0.87% - _Operational in 2020_
> _*SRT Dark Red line*_ - (26 km) - 48.65% - _Operational in 2017_
> _*SRT Light Red line*_ - (15 km) - 100% - _Waiting for electrification, operational in 2017_
> 
> _---------Ongoing Projects---------228.45 km_
> _MRT Purple line extension_ - (19.8 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2020_
> _MRT Orange line Minburi_ - (21 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2022_
> _MRT Orange line Tallin Chan_ - (17.5 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2022_
> _MRT Pink line Monorail_ - (34.5 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2020_
> _MRT Yellow line Monorail_ - (30.4 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2020_
> _SRT Dark Red line extension_ - (10 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2018_
> _SRT Red line Missing Link extension_ - (25.5 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2019_
> _SRT Airport Rail link extension_ - (21.8 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2019_
> _BMA Gold line Light Rail_ - (2.7 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2017_
> _BMA Grey line Monorail_ - (16.25 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2019_
> _MRT Blue line Phuttamonthon Sai 4 extension_ - (8 km) - _Construction in 2017, operational in 2021_
> _BTS Dark Green line extension_ - (7.5 km) - _Construction in 2018, operational in 2021_
> _BTS Light Green line Bang Pue extension_ - (7 km) - _Construction in 2018, operational in 2022_
> _BTS Light Green line Lam Lukka extension_ - (6.5 km) - _Construction in 2018, operational in 2022_


Nice summary. Would be marvelous if all of these construction works really started next year.
Where do you get this information from, btw?


----------



## Codename B

All the information are from various thai news and also insider information from thai forumers and facebook groups. They are updated regularly.

However I try not to go in depth with the status of each line, as that would be too much translating to do. But in summary most of lines in the on-going projects category will be up for bidding early next year with construction to follows right after the bidding process.


----------



## George W. Bush

^^
Do you know if there will be some track sharing between the Dark Red Line and the city line of the extended Airport Link?


----------



## Codename B

They are different systems, so there will be no track sharing, however they will share some stations with each other.
The dark red and light red line line use meter gauge (1000mm) and have more stations, while the Airport Rail Link use standard gauge (1.435mm).










---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the route and stations for the ARL extension. 

_SRT Airport Rail link extension_ - (21.8 km) - _Construction in 2016, operational in 2019_










Start of the extension from Phaya Thai Station








http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html

Jitlada Royal area
Separation between ARL, which use standard gauge and dark red and light red line, which use meter gauge.








http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html

Ratchawithi Station

















http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html

Bang Sue Grand Station
The new rail hub of Thailand replacing Hua Lamphong Station. 








http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html

Lak Si Station








http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html

Dom Mueang Airport Station








http://suebsak.com/story/2013/10/life20131003.html


----------



## George W. Bush

Codename B said:


> They are different systems, so there will be no track sharing, however they will share some stations with each other.
> The dark red and light red line line use meter gauge (1000mm) and have more stations, while the Airport Rail Link use standard gauge (1.435mm).


Ok. It seems quite wasteful, though. What's the point of having an Airport Link _city line_ (not express line) extension running almost fully in parallel to the Dark Red Line? Wouldn't it suffice to connect the city line with Bang Sue station so people can go on further north using the Dark Red Line?


----------



## Codename B

They cater to different groups of people. The red lines as a project are formed to address traffic problems in outer Bangkok, but the Airport rail link purpose is to connects the two airports, Suvarnabhumi and Don Mueang. It is also for people that are transferring planes between the two airports.

Airport rail link has less station and is faster, while the red lines commuter have more stations and more frequent trains, but is a slower service. Airport rail link City line is like an express for the red line. Furthermore since Airport rail link use standard gauge, part of the track will also be used for the High Speed Rail projects.

In summary:

1. Red line commuter is to solve the traffic gridlock along with the level crossings to allow those who live in suburbs to make a connection to city center, so it has a lot more stopping than Airport Rail Link.
2. Red line commuter is shared with regional trains.
3. The Airport Rail Link is to connect both airports.
4. The Airport Rail Link will function as the backbone for High Speed Train Networks.


----------



## tonii

George W. Bush said:


> Ok. It seems quite wasteful, though. What's the point of having an Airport Link _city line_ (not express line) extension running almost fully in parallel to the Dark Red Line? Wouldn't it suffice to connect the city line with Bang Sue station so people can go on further north using the Dark Red Line?


As Codename B reply. Airport rail link and Commuter train. Name alone already imply its purpose. And this is not the only case when you have 2 different system running in parallel. Even here in London you have 3 tube lines running parallel in some area. 

Personally I'm not a fan of red line using 1 meter guage when the rest of metro system (and HSR for what's it worth) using standard one. But since that line was planned ages ago, and it was the initial plan for SRT to start the prototype of electrified long distance meter guage track. Hence I have nothing to object. 

To be fair, the ARL extension from Bangsue to Donmueang has no intermedium station. Just one long stretch link from Bangsue to Donmueang airport only to make airport transfer easier (rather than stop at Bangsue and have to change to commute train, which is unconvinient and takes longer). 

And since it will be shared by Chinese HSR, that's not such a waste. It serve its own purpose + additional usage.


----------



## George W. Bush

tonii said:


> To be fair, the ARL extension from Bangsue to Donmueang has no intermedium station. Just one long stretch link from Bangsue to Donmueang airport only to make airport transfer easier (rather than stop at Bangsue and have to change to commute train, which is unconvinient and takes longer).


If that's the case I guess that means the Airport Link will only consist of one track between Bang Sue and Don Mueang. This track would then be used both by the city line and the express line of the Airport Link, i.e. there would be no useless duplication of the Dark Red Line. That's what I meant when I said it would suffice to let the city line track end at Bang Sue (or rather: merge it with the express line track).



> And since it will be shared by Chinese HSR, that's not such a waste. It serve its own purpose + additional usage.


It will share the express line track of the Airport Link, but not the separate city line track.


----------



## tonii

Sorry George Im not sure I follow. There is only one line (tracks) for ARL use by both City and Express line + Chinese HSR (Bangsue to Donmueang). There is no additional separate track for ARL.


----------



## Codename B

George W. Bush said:


> Very nice. Will they extend Blue Line operation to Tao Pun station when the Purple Line opens for the public?


The blue ring line is still under construction, however the section between Bang Sue and Tao Poon is being sped up. They are still setting up signaling and laying rail tracks, and they are trying to make it in time before the purple line officially opens on August 12, 2016. However it might be delayed by some months, in that case there will be a free shuttle bus between purple line Tao Poon station and blue line Bang Sue station. The distance is about 1 km.


Also note that Thai common ticket Mangmoon (Spider) will be ready in August. In time for the purple line.



> Thai common ticket will begin testing February 2016, and will roll out to the public in August 2016.
> The common ticket can be used with BTS, MRT, ARL and BRT as well as buses, chao phraya river boats, motorways, expressways and convenience stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> รางวัลชนะเลิศ
> นางสาววรรธิชา อเนกสิทธิสิน ชื่อตั๋วร่วมและสัญลักษณ์ : แมงมุม
> 
> http://www.brandbuffet.in.th/2015/10/mangmoom-bts-mrt-card-thailand/#iQhi70wfHeXbfSxp.97


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line - (23 km) - 100%*



Appleich said:


> MRT Purple Line begins its test running process :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Wanma Soungsri Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : BMCL Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Thai PBS News 12 Dec. 2015


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 69.82%*_



Appleich said:


> Also, The tunnel boring project under Chao Phraya River for MRT Blue Line is successfully completed :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : BBC Thai Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Nation TV 22 Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the Government House 13 Dec. 2015


----------



## Codename B

_*BTS Light Green line South extension - (12.8 km) - 72.04%*_









































































http://thinkofliving.com/2015/12/15/รถไฟฟ้าสีเขียวต่อขยาย1/


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Dark Red line - (26 km) - 48.65%*























































Credit: _Khun มารุต พานิชชาติ_


----------



## Codename B

*Green light for Bt100-bn Thailand Future Fund*
Erich Parpart
The Nation December 16, 2015 1:00 am

*The Cabinet yesterday approved the launch of the country’s first infrastructure fund, dubbed the Thailand Future Fund, with Bt100 billion in initial capital to help ease the government’s financial burden from the expected investment on infrastructure next year.*

"If we rely solely on the government budget to fund the infrastructure needs, then you can believe that only a few projects can be done.

"The government wants these infrastructure projects to happen, as they will greatly improve the country's competitiveness," Finance Minister Apisak Tantivorawong said.

The Bt2.72-trillion fiscal 2016 budget is projected to run a Bt390-billion deficit, as government revenue is projected at Bt2.33 trillion. The investment budget was set at Bt543.63 billion. "The idea is to design a fund to raise capital from the private sector, which has long-term funding such as from the insurance group and retirement funds. 

"But we are not blocking out the opportunity for the general public to invest in the fund," he said.

The Transport Ministry estimated last month that about Bt130 billion-Bt140 billion of the Bt1.80 trillion for its 2015-20 investment plan would enter the economic system next year. 

The Finance Ministry will inject Bt10 billion into the fund. 

Part of the capital will be allocated from the Vayupak Fund to provide income for the fund, as some of the projects that will be included in the infrastructure fund are greenfield projects requiring three to five years to start generating revenue.

The Thailand Future Fund will be given a minimum return on investment target, but the ministry needs more time to discuss a suitable rate.

The minimum return for the Vayupak Fund was set at 3 per cent.

Peerapong Jirasevijinda, managing director and chief investment officer for fund management at BBL Asset Management, told The Nation last month that about 5-9 per cent is required to attract foreign investors, as there are similar funds in other countries in the Asean region.

Pimonwan Mahujchariyawong, deputy managing director of Kasikorn Research Centre, said the infrastructure fund will be able to attract investors during this period of low global interest rates and high volatility within risky assets, as the transport projects are expected to yield a high return in the long run.

"The budget of Bt100 billion should be enough for the capital needed next year, given the delay and the gradual progress of the projects," she said.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Green-light-for-Bt100-bn-Thailand-Future-Fund-30275001.html


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)*


----------



## George W. Bush

Work in progress on the Dark Red Line
(the corridor with the old pillars between the elevated highway and the Dark Red Line will eventually be used for the Airport Link extension and high speed rail)


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line* - (23 km) - 100%




























Pics by *Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack*


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*




























Credit: _Khun Jetnipat Adpacth_


----------



## Codename B

Land expropriation for _*SRT Airport Rail link extension - Phaya Thai-Bang Sue-Don Mueang - (21.8 km)*_ is now in effect. Bidding will take place mid 2016.

For the _*SRT Red line Missing Link extension - Bang Sue-Hua Lamphong & Bang Sue-Hua Mak - (25.5 km)*_, bidding will take place before the second half of 2016.




















http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/406699
http://www.home.co.th/hometips/news/detail/82996


----------



## Codename B

Next ->


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*
25/12/2015









http://bangsue-aseanhub.com/media.php



















Credit: _Khun Vithan Foonoi_​


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 69.82%*_

Bang Wa - Bang Phai elevated section



















Credit: _Khun Toey Navi_​


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line - (23 km) - 100%*

MRT Purple Line of Bangkok and Nonthaburi city doing test run.




























Credit: _Khun Wanma Soungsri_​


----------



## Jim856796

About those BMA Light Rail lines (the Gold Line, and that unknown 15.3-km line, whose name is colored dark green on the list), will those lines be at-grade "supertrams" (like the light rail systems in major U.S. cities), or will they be grade-separated like all of Bangkok's other urban rail lines? I doubt the Gold Line is going to be a tram since it's supposed to connect to the dark green and purple lines.


----------



## Codename B

Jim856796 said:


> About those BMA Light Rail lines (the Gold Line, and that unknown 15.3-km line, whose name is colored dark green on the list), will those lines be at-grade "supertrams" (like the light rail systems in major U.S. cities), or will they be grade-separated like all of Bangkok's other urban rail lines? I doubt the Gold Line is going to be a tram since it's supposed to connect to the dark green and purple lines.


BMA Gold line Light Rail will be elevated and use rubber tyres similar to Singapore's Light Rail Transit, since it's just 2.7km long. 












xonez said:


> ถนนกรุงธนบุรี - สร้างตรงเกาะกลางถนน ไม่มีการรบกวนฟุตบาธ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ถนนเจริญนคร - สร้างตรงเกาะกลางถนน แต่จะต้องขยายถนนไปใช้พื้นที่บนฟุตบาธด้วย
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ถนนสมเด็จเจ้าพระยา - สร้างบนฟุตบาธฝั่งริมคลอง


For BMA Light Rail, this line is still waiting for EIA approval and details aren't out yet, but the picture suggest at-grade tram? 
I think it will end up being elevated though.



xonez said:


> รูปจากวันงาน Smart Rail


----------



## Codename B

_*BTS Light Green line South extension - (12.8 km) - 72.04%*_

Project: MRT Green Line Bearing - Samutprakan Section Contract2 :Trackwork
Installation : Alstom transport (Thailand) Co., Ltd.
































































Credit: Khun Ekkalak Autarmat​


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Skytrain, Metro and Airport Rail Link*

Current: 4 lines - 85.55km | U/C: 6 lines - 122.2km | Bidding in 2016: 8 lines - 171.95km


----------



## Appleich

Summary Map of Bangkok's Mass Transit Projects as of January, 2016

Published by Bangkok Post 1 Jan 2016 at 03:30 










_Note I_ : BTS Dark Green Line (National Stadium - Bang Wa; Operational), Airport Rail Link (Phaya Thai - Suvarnabhumi Airport; Operational) and SRT Light Red Line (Taling Chan - Bang Sue; Under Construction) are not shown in the map.
_Note II_ : MRT Orange Line (Thailand Cultural Centre - Min Buri; 21 km.) has been approved by the cabinet last December; under the bidding process.
_Note III_ : According to the map, Lines under construction are :


MRT Blue Line Extension : Bang Sue - Tha Phra and Hua Lamphong - Bang Khae sections (13 + 13.8 km.)
BTS Light Green Line (North Extension) : Mor Chit - Saphan Mai - Khu Kot section (18.4 km.)
BTS Light Green Line (South Extension) : Bearing - Samut Prakan section (12.8 km.)
SRT Dark Red Line : Bang Sue - Rangsit section (26 km.)
Lines under pending (await cabinet approvals for bidding; to be commenced within 2016) are :

SRT Light Red Line Extension (the Missing Link) : Bang Sue - Phaya Thai - Hua Mak section (19 km.)
SRT Dark Red Line Extension (the Missing Link) : Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong section (6.5 km.)
Construction for both lines are scheduled to begins in July and October respectively.

Source : Purple Line to run from August


----------



## Codename B

*3,183 Electric & NGV Buses*

Plan to replace Bangkok's old busses with 3,183 new buses are as follows:

489 NGV buses and 200 Electric buses will first hit the street, while the remaining 2,494 buses are waiting for policy consideration whether they will be NGV buses or electric buses.

*February:* 489 NGV buses will be up for bidding and 200 electric buses will be given to cabinet for approval
*April:* Signing contract for 489 NGV buses
*August:* NGV buses will hit the street
*Q4:* 200 electric buses will hit the street






http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000002155


*Loxley Electric Bus*

- All electric buses are assembled in the country by Loxley Plc (Thai Company).




























https://www.facebook.com/Homebuyersfanpage/?fref=ts​


----------



## wwc234

mrt green line south bering samut prakarn








































































































































































































http://www.mrta-greenline.net/Index.php?page_id=6214&nggpage=3








































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































http://www.mrta-greenline.net/Index.php?page_id=6225&nggpage=8
























































http://www.mrta-greenline.net/Index.php?page_id=6228


----------



## Codename B

^^

ภาพจะเยอะไปไหน กว่าจะโหลดได้ ช่วยลดให้เหลือสัก 5-10 ภาพก็พอ


----------



## dixiadetie

the design of the elevated stations are so beautiful !


----------



## Codename B

After the first phase of Bangkok Mass Transit Master Plan, OTP will update the current master plan and include more mass transit lines for the second phase (2017-2020). Phase II will focus on connecting Bangkok with nearby cities such as Nakhon Pathom and Ayuthaya with radius of up to 60-100 km of connected railway. 

All the remaining projects in phase I are expected to be approved and be up for bidding this year.

Phase I consist of 10 lines of about 417 km:










*Phase I : current: 4 lines - 85.55 km - u/c: 6 lines - 122.2 km*
Last Updated: 12/01/2016

*BTS Light Green line* - (22.25 km) --- _*MRT Light Green line South extension*_ - (12.8 km) - 75.53% --- _*MRT Light Green line North extension*_ - (18.4 km) - 2.63% --- 
_BTS Light Green line Second South extension_ - (7 km) - _Cabinet approval in Jan-Feb_ --- _BTS Light Green line Second North extension_ - (6.5 km) - _Cabinet approval in Jan-Feb_

*BTS Dark Green line* - (14.5 km) --- _BTS Dark Green line extension_ - (7.5 km) - _Cabinet approval in Jan-Feb_

*MRT Blue line* - (20.8 km) --- _*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 70.89% --- _MRT Blue line West extension_ - (8 km) - _Cabinet approval in Jan-Feb_

*SRT Airport Rail Link* - (28 km) --- _SRT Airport Rail link extension_ - (21.8 km) - _Bidding mid 2016_

*SRT Light Red line* - (15 km) - 100% --- _SRT Red line Missing Link extension_ - (19 km) - _Bidding mid 2016_

*MRT Purple line* - (23 km) - 100% --- _MRT Purple line extension_ - (19.8 km) - _Bidding in August_

*SRT Dark Red line* - (26 km) - 48.65% --- _SRT Red line Missing Link extension_ - (6.5 km) - _Bidding mid 2016_ --- _SRT Dark Red line extension_ - (10 km) - _Bidding mid 2016_

MRT Orange line - (21 km) - _Bidding in February-March_ --- _MRT Orange line West extension_ - (17.5 km) - _Cabinet approval in 2016_

MRT Pink line Monorail - (34.5 km) - _Cabinet approval in February_

MRT Yellow line Monorail - (30.4 km) - _Cabinet approval in February_

*BMA Bangkok BRT* - (16.5 km) - _BRT are not counted to be part of the rail network_

_Note: BTS north and south extension are owned by MRT_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Phase II of the Master Plan will be carried out by the next Prime Minister in 2017 (election will happen in July 2017). 

_BMA grey line monorail_ and _MRT Brown line_ are confirmed to be included in Phase II.

*Phase II - Radius of 60-100 km*

BMA Grey line Monorail - (16.25 km) - _Waiting for EIA_ --- _BMA Grey line Monorail Phase II_ - (12.17 km) - _Proposed_ --- _BMA Grey line Monorail Phase III_ - (11.49 km) - _Proposed_

MRT Brown line - (21 km) - _Proposed_

_Possible lines to be included are:_

BMA Gold line Light Rail - (2.7 km) - _Waiting for EIA_

BMA Light Rail - (15.3 km) - _Waiting for EIA_

MRT Light Blue line - (9.5 km) - _Proposed_

+ new lines by OTP

Master Plan for phase II will be completed and revealed to the public sometime this year.

http://www.matichon.co.th/news_detail.php?newsid=1452414394


----------



## Bobdreamz

Very jealous of Bangkok's elevated system! We have one in Miami but not as extensive which has to do with getting Federal Government funding.
Anyways Bangkok has a very impressive system!


----------



## wwc234

http://www.mx7.com/i/d89/MT3bXd.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/e5c/Ryh1Vp.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/e3d/Mqvn2u.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/575/BOYvcp.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/9bf/lpght7.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/195/pP13T8.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/d93/YRciwe.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/4b0/sZdllF.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/be7/q7xNEb.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/ca0/hT5BIv.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/ed0/6T1x3s.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/4e5/OpjIeN.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/930/sIhBwy.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/7c2/YZJNOV.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/84e/U9g9iO.png








http://www.mx7.com/i/10d/0kLrDn.png








https://www.facebook.com/Greenlinenorth/videos/vb.1616638588617483/1665939160354092/?type=2&theater


----------



## Codename B

^^

ขอร้องเถอะ ย่อภาพของทั้งสองโพสให้เหลือสัก 5-10 ภาพ กว่าจะอัพเดทได้ต้องรอให้แต่ละภาพมันโหลดก่อน นี่ขนาดเน็ตไวแล้วนะ


----------



## Codename B

LCD screens had been installed beneath BTS Siam Station. 

_Note: as I has seen many people refer to BTS Skytrain as LRT, this is incorrect. BTS Skytrain is a *heavy rail metro* just like Bangkok MRT._














































Credit: khun _Supakorn Note Utamavibul_


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Light Green line North extension*_ - (18.4 km) - 2.63%



















Credit: Khun Noppadech Gesgomol


----------



## Codename B

A man attempted to get off from the train on Phra Khanong station and run to the next station Ekkamai to catch the same train. kay:


----------



## Codename B

Next ->


----------



## Codename B

*Phase I : current: 4 lines - 85.55 km | u/c: 6 lines - 122.2 km | bidding this year: 8 lines - 171.95 km
*Last Updated: 27/01/2016

*BTS Light Green line* - (22.25 km) --- _*MRT Light Green line South extension*_ - (12.8 km) - 75.53% --- _*MRT Light Green line North extension*_ - (18.4 km) - 2.63% --- 
_BTS Light Green line Second South extension_ - (7 km) - _Cabinet approval in February_ --- _BTS Light Green line Second North extension_ - (6.5 km) - _Cabinet approval in February_

*BTS Dark Green line* - (14.5 km) --- _BTS Dark Green line extension_ - (7.5 km) - _Cabinet approval in February_

*MRT Blue line* - (20.8 km) --- _*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 70.89% --- _MRT Blue line West extension_ - (8 km) - _Cabinet approval in February_

*SRT Airport Rail Link* - (28 km) --- _SRT Airport Rail link extension_ - (21.8 km) - _Construction in September_

*SRT Light Red line* - (15 km) - 100% --- _SRT Red line Missing Link extension_ - (19 km) - _Construction in September_

*MRT Purple line* - (23 km) - 100% --- _MRT Purple line extension_ - (19.8 km) - _Bidding in August_

*SRT Dark Red line* - (26 km) - 48.65% --- _SRT Red line Missing Link extension_ - (6.5 km) - _Construction in September_ --- _SRT Dark Red line extension_ - (10 km) - _Bidding mid 2016_

MRT Orange line - (21 km) - _Bidding in April_ --- _MRT Orange line West extension_ - (17.5 km) - _Cabinet approval in 2016_

MRT Pink line Monorail - (34.5 km) - _Bidding in May_

MRT Yellow line Monorail - (30.4 km) - _Bidding in May_

*BMA Bangkok BRT* - (16.5 km) - _BRT are not counted as part of the rail network_

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Phase II*

BMA Grey line Monorail - (16.25 km) - _Waiting for EIA_ --- _BMA Grey line Monorail Phase II_ - (12.17 km) - _Proposed_ --- _BMA Grey line Monorail Phase III_ - (11.49 km) - _Proposed_

BMA Light Rail - (15.3 km) - _Bidding in Q4/2016_

BMA Gold line Light Rail - (2.7 km) - _Waiting for EIA_

MRT Brown line - (21 km) - _Proposed_

MRT Light Blue line - (9.5 km) - _Proposed_

_Note: BTS north and south extension are owned by MRT_
_Master Plan for phase II will be completed and revealed to the public sometime this year._

http://www.matichon.co.th/news_detail.php?newsid=1452414394


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Orange line (Thai Cultural Center - Minburi) - (21 km)*_ east section will now be up for bidding in April. 
Construction will begin Q3/Q4 2016 and it will be Bangkok's eight mass transit line.



















http://www.home.co.th/hometips/detail/83073


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 70.89%

Underground section









Credit: Khun Nares Love Forex‎


----------



## Codename B

*Single ticketing to start with Airport Link in August*
18 Jan 2016 at 19:26
WRITER: AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK










*The Transport Ministry plans to launch integrated ticketing in August with a discount, starting with Airport Rail Link.*

Phadet Praditphet, acting director for integrated ticketing of the ministry's Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTP), said on Monday that an integrated ticketing system and its fare-clearing centre would be completed in February.

After that, the operation will be tested for six months before the launch in approximately August.

It should begin with Airport Rail Link on the Suvarnabhumi airport-inner Bangkok route as it has relatively few stations, he said. Then the new service would expand to the MRT subway and the BTS elevated railway.

New electric railways and passenger buses to be added in the future would be included in the integrated ticketing system right away, Mr Phadet said.

He proposed fare discounts for commuters on the second transport system they would use. The OTP proposed a discount of 20-50% depending on the government's ability to subsidise discounted fares, Mr Phadet said.

The new tickets can also be used to pay for goods and services at member shops. The OTP would initially run the system and later invite partners, Mr Phadet said.

The integrated ticketing system would finally cover electric trains, passenger buses and other modes of public transport, he said.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/tra...icketing-to-start-with-airport-link-in-august


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line* - (23 km) - 100% - Operational in August 12



CNXWORLD said:


> Bangkok MRT Purple line - (23 km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ByJindarat Viriyataveekul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1356MOT/?fref=ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BMCL.MRT/po...53826493949516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BMCL.MRT/po...53826493949516


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line* stations by khun _Kan Suttikan_




























Skywalk linking Central Westgate Mall in Nonthaburi city.


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Light Green line South extension*_ - (12.8 km) - 75.53%














































Credit: Khun _Surawat Tae Suwannarit_


Samut Prakan City with Naval Academy station on the right.



















Credit: Khun _Suwatchai Sukniyom_


----------



## dixiadetie

the roof of the stations is well designed.


----------



## Codename B

Stations for other lines are also taking shape now. 


_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 70.89%









https://www.facebook.com/prpmc.blueline/









Credit: _khun Peat Ratchanon Srinang_


*SRT Dark Red line* - (26 km) - 48.65%




























Credit: _Khun Supakorn Note Utamavibul‎_


*SRT Light Red line* - (15 km) - 100%



















Credit: _Khun Thanasak Diteesawat_


----------



## Codename B

_*SRT Airport Rail link extension*_ - (21.8 km) & _*SRT Red line Missing Link extension*_ - (25.5 km)

Construction for ARL extension will begin in September and a future extension to link 3 airports are now under study.
SRT Red line Missing Link extension will also begin at the same time in September.










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Military government set to link 3 airports*
*Work on 'super link' is tipped to begin in September*
25 Jan 2016 at 06:29 | WRITER: AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK










*Almost six years ago, the Airport Rail Link introduced a fast route to Suvarnabhumi airport, offering speedy trains taking travellers right into its terminal.*

This year the government is set to offer more convenience to air travellers by starting work on a new rail system under an ambitious plan to link the Suvarnabhumi, Don Mueang and U-Tapao airports together.

Previous governments had similar ideas to upgrade the Airport Rail Link to a "super-link" that includes Don Mueang airpot in Bangkok, Suvarnabhumi airport in Samut Prakan and the navy-owned U-Tapao airport in Rayong, but the plan failed to make progress until the current administration.

The Prayut Chan-o-cha government ordered a study on a new rail track from Suvarnabhumi airport to U-Tapao airport in the east of the country. Its findings are expected in March this year.

The cabinet will be asked next month to approve construction of the first section of the 31.1-billion baht Phaya Thai-Don Mueang rail route, said Deputy Transport Minister Ormsin Chivapruck.

The line is divided into two sections -- Phaya Thai-Bang Sue, and Bang Sue-Don Mueang airport. A nod from the cabinet will kick-start construction of the 7.8km Phaya Thai-Bang Sue section, a mix of a 4.3km elevated track and a 3.5km underground route, he said.

This section must be constructed first because the government is also pushing ahead with the Light Red Line project connecting Bang Sue and Hua Mak as well as Bang Sue and Hua Lamphong.

"Their construction must happen together," Mr Ormsin said, referring to the Airport Rail Link and the Light Red Line projects.

The Phaya Thai-Bang Sue section will most likely materialise first as the Transport Ministry has scheduled action plans. It set September this year as the start of construction and expects this Airport Rail Link extension will open for commercial service in 2020, according to Mr Ormsin.

Phaya Thai serves as the first station of the original Airport Rail Link, the 28.6km line that links Phaya Thai to Suvarnabhumi airport.

The station is considered a good junction for travellers as it connects with the BTS skytrain which carries commuters from inner Bangkok and Thon Buri, located on the west side of the Chao Phraya River.

Under the plan, travellers at this station will be offered one more route taking them to Don Mueang airport where most budget airlines are based. However, this will happen only if the Transport Ministry solves the problem regarding a limited construction area in the 14km Bang Sue-Don Mueang section.

There are three other railway projects which, like the Airport Rail Link, put the Bang Sue station on their construction maps. The three are a section of the Red Line project, connecting Bang Sue and Rangsit, and the Thai-Chinese and Thai-Japanese railway development projects.

The State Railway of Thailand (SRT), which oversees the Airport Rail Link, has limited space for rail route construction from Bang Sue to Ban Phachi in Ayutthaya, so it is impossible to funnel all new railway designs into the same area.

There are initially two solutions to the problem, Mr Ormsin said. First, the Airport Rail Link needs to cancel the Bang Sue-Don Mueang section and have its commuters who want to go to Don Mueang airport take the Red Line at the Bang Sue station to their destination.

The other proposal is to share the track with the Thai-Chinese dual track project, linking Bangkok and Nakhon Ratchasima, he said.

The SRT is considering them both, but the share track option is more likely, he added.

Officials are also working on the Suvarnabhumi-U-Tapao section where the construction cost is estimated to be at least 100 billion baht, Mr Ormsin said.

This project is not a priority at the moment, but will need to be built in the long term, he said.

In addition to the results of the study on this section scheduled for March, SRT governor Wuthichart Kalyanamitra said his agency will also consider another alternative to include the U-Tapao airport station in a planned high-speed rail projection from Bangkok to Pattaya and Rayong.

U-Tapao airport is scheduled to open for commercial service in July this year to help relieve overcrowding at Suvarnabhumi and Don Mueang airports.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/837492/military-government-set-to-link-3-airports


----------



## Sherry007

What about the double track SRT projects? 
Heard that the third line will be up for bidding in January'16.hno:


----------



## Codename B

Sherry007 said:


> What about the double track SRT projects?
> Heard that the third line will be up for bidding in January'16.hno:


Which one? If you mean the east coast line, then this line is already in double track. 
Thai-Japanese electrified double tracking of meter gauge will begin in a couple of days though.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Pink line Monorail* - (34.5 km) and *MRT Yellow line Monorail* - (30.4 km) will now be up for bidding in May instead of July.

These two lines will be given to PPP board for approval in February and given to the Cabinet for approval in March, where bidding will take place in May.

http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/684509


----------



## George W. Bush

What's the deal with the Airport Link extension to U-Tapao? U-Tapao is a tiny airport. Wouldn't the planned HSR line to Rayong be enough of a fast connection?


----------



## kunming tiger

perhaps there is a plan to expand the airport in the future makng the extension economically feasible?


----------



## Codename B

U-Tapao airport has been expanded with a new terminal 2 that can handle 3 million passenger a year (will open this year). 

However when the Bangkok-Rayong HSR get constructed, they will most likely scrap their plan and add U-tapao station to the HSR instead. 



wwc234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/promotion2u/posts/1167122086650132


----------



## wwc234




----------



## JJacek

*Amenities on ARL (elevator, taxi stop)*

I have question regarding ARL amenities , are elevators and taxi stops available on all ARL stations?
I know that Suvarnabhumi nad Phay Thai has them but what about others? I am mainly interested in Lat Krabang station.


----------



## Codename B

JJacek said:


> I have question regarding ARL amenities , are elevators and taxi stops available on all ARL stations?
> I know that Suvarnabhumi nad Phay Thai has them but what about others? I am mainly interested in Lat Krabang station.


Yes there are escalators and elevators on all ARL stations, however I'm not so sure about taxi stands, but it shouldn't be a problem to find taxi at Lat Prabang station.


----------



## George W. Bush

Harsh words about the mismanagement of the Airport Rail Link in 2014, which finally led to the suspension of the express line service. I hope these problems don't persist.

Airport Rail Link a model of failure


----------



## Codename B

*BMA Gold line* - (2.7 km)

Public hearing for the gold line. Construction is expected to be finished in 2017.



CNXWORLD said:


> กองวางผังพัฒนาเมือง เข้าร่วมการประชุมรับฟังความคิดเห็นกลุ่มย่อยโครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีทอง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> กองวางผังพัฒนาเมือง เข้าร่วมการประชุมรับฟังความคิดเห็นกลุ่มย่อยโครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีทอง (สถานีรถไฟฟ้าสายธนบุรี-เขตคลองสาน-ประชาธิปก) โดยสำนักการจราจรและขนส่ง (ส.จ.ส.) กรุงเทพมหานคร โครงการนี้แบ่งเป็น 2 เฟส โดยเฟสแรกคือช่วง กรุงธนบุรี - แยกคลองสาน (BTS กรุงธนบุรี - แยกโรงพยาบาลตากสิน) ลงทุนประมาณ 2-3 พันล้านบาท ระยะทาง 1.7 กิโลเมตร วิ่งมาตามถนนกรุงธนบุรี เลี้ยวซ้ายเข้าถนนเจริญนคร ผ่านวัดสุวรรณาราม มุ่งหน้าไปตามถนนเจริญนคร ผ่านถนนเจริญรัถ แยกคลองสาน และสิ้นสุดหน้าโรงพยาบาลตากสิน มี 3 สถานี ได้แก่ สถานีกรุงธนบุรี (G1) สถานีไอคอนสยาม (G2) อยู่บริเวณเจริญนคร 6 และสถานีคลองสาน (G3)
> 
> ส่วนเฟสที่ 2 จากโรงพยาบาลตากสิน - วัดอนงคารามวรวิหาร ระยะทาง 1 กิโลเมตร มี 2 สถานี ได้แก่ สถานี G4 อยู่ก่อนถึงโรงเรียนจันทรวิทยา และสถานี G5 อยู่ก่อนถึงวัดอนงคารามวรวิหาร โดยงบประมาณส่วนหนึ่ง จะได้รับการสนับสนุนจากภาคเอกชนคือกลุ่มไอคอนสยาม นับเป็นหนึ่งในโครงการพัฒนาระบบสายรองของ กทม. และเมื่อโครงการสร้างเสร็จ เอกชนจะโอนให้เป็นทรัพย์สินของ กทม. ทั้งหมด และ กทม. จะเป็นผู้บริหารจัดการ จัดเก็บค่าโดยสารเป็นรายได้ให้กับท้องถิ่น
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/metrotrainloverclub/?fref=ts


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Dark Red line extension* - (10 km) - _Bidding mid 2016_

Public hearing for the Dark Red line extension Rangsit - Thammasat University.



CNXWORLD said:


> แผ่นพับประชาสัมพันธ์
> โครงการทบทวนแบบรายละเอียดและจัดทำเอกสารประกวดราคา
> โครงการระบบรถไฟชานเมือง
> สายสีแดงเข้ม ช่วงรังสิต - ม.ธรรมศาสตร์ ศูนย์รังสิต
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by khun Phumin Sutthiyam


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 70.89%

Underground station design for blue line extension.



wwc234 said:


> http://pantip.com/topic/34745772?ut...ipedia&utm_content=Boom&utm_campaign=34745772


----------



## Wisarut

JJacek said:


> I have question regarding ARL amenities , are elevators and taxi stops available on all ARL stations?
> I know that Suvarnabhumi nad Phay Thai has them but what about others? I am mainly interested in Lat Krabang station.


taxi are waiting at the escalator of Lad Krabang station according to my own observation


----------



## Wisarut

George W. Bush said:


> Harsh words about the mismanagement of the Airport Rail Link in 2014, which finally led to the suspension of the express line service. I hope these problems don't persist.
> 
> Airport Rail Link a model of failure


this is due to the fact that SRT has used revenue from SRTET to cut down the loss in the annual balance sheets to make their account look better in the eyes of MoF and cabinet, depriving the financial resources for SRTET to pay for spare parts for major maintenance - and now it is about the time to let private sector to take over SRTET operation and make a final divorce from SRT. 

Furthermore, during the construction, the negotiation to cut the budget with MoF have resulted in much less facilities than it is supposed to be.


----------



## Codename B

*BMA Gold line* - (2.7 km)

Stations location for the Gold line AGT. First phase is 1.8 km and will open in 2018.



























































































http://propholic.com/prop-talk/วันนี้ที่รอคอย-รถไฟฟ้าส/


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Dark Red line - (26 km) - 48.65%* & *SRT Light Red line - (15 km) - 100%*

Contract 3 has now been settled and electrification and EMU procurements from MHSC (Mitsubishi Heavy Industry - Hitachi - Sumitomo) can now begin. Both red lines will be operational in 2018.



Wisarut said:


> Now, the cabinet has approved the extra budget for 26 km red line commuter (Bangsue central - Rangsit) by 18402 Million Baht - boosting the budget up from 75548 million baht to 93,950.58 Million Baht including the extra budget for the contract 3 (electro-mechanic) from 25,656.57 million baht to 32,399.99 million baht after the negotiation with MHSC (Mitsubishi Heavy Industry - Hitachi - Sumitomo) in the afternoon of 9 Feb 2016 - expect the 3rd contract to be signed in the next 2 weeks
> 
> the extra budget also cover the case of adding the 4th tracks at 8,104 Million Baht
> 
> Contract 1: Bangsue Central - Chatuchak station + maintenance center got 4,315 Million Baht from 29,826 Million Baht to STECON and UNIQ Engineer
> 
> Contract 2: Section from Samian Naree all the way to Rangsit got 3,352 Million Baht from 21,235 Million Baht to ITD
> 
> Contract 3: Electrification and signal - 473 million Baht from 32,399 Million Baht to MHSC (Mitsubishi Heavy Industry - Hitachi - Sumitomo)
> 
> this extra budget will be covered by JICA loan (5,897.22 Million Baht) and the rest from domestic source - this will include the electrification and EMU sets for Bangsue - Taling Chan section
> 
> Big Too also asking MoT to do the following thing in favor
> 1. the establishment of Rail Transport Dept to deal with mass transit nationwide as well as SRT
> 
> 2. the commercialization along the railway land strip
> 
> 3. Find the way to help local people of Lak Hok and Rangsit as the construction of red line commuter have effectively blocked the access of the villagers and slum dwellers around the mentioned areas.
> 
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1455010691


----------



## dixiadetie

Will the gold line trains be the robber-type?


----------



## Codename B

dixiadetie said:


> Will the gold line trains be the robber-type?


The train will use rubber tyre. Like this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Mover

Here's info of the gold line AGT

- 3 car train, each car will be 10 meters long
- will use rubber tyre that doesn't produce much noise about 50 decibel
- the pillars will be as high as BTS pillars
- first phase will be 1.7 km
- there will be no land expropriation, but it will instead use some of the footpath on both sides of Charoen Nakhon road
- ICONSIAM will provide the money for construction and signaling (Also the one who proposed this line)
- EIA will be given for approval at the end of March. After EIA is approved, construction will take 20 months.
- Passenger forecast for G1 station is 36,000 people, G2 station is 49,000 people and 26,000 people for G3 station.
- Currently the project has been given to the Committee for the Management of Land Traffic for approval.
- This line along with BMA grey line has been given to OTP (Transport and Traffic Policy Plan Office) to be included in the next Greater Bangkok Mass Transit Plan as phase II.


----------



## Codename B

MRTA has updated construction progress for all their lines.









https://www.facebook.com/การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย-1409174012632662/?fref=photo

SRT Dark lines construction progress is now over 50%

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greater Bangkok Mass Transit Master Plan

Phase I consist of 10 lines of about 417 km:










*Phase I : current: 4 lines - 85.55 km - u/c: 6 lines - 122.2 km*
Last Updated: 12/02/2016

*BTS Light Green line* - (22.25 km) --- _*MRT Light Green line South extension*_ - (12.8 km) - 77.25% --- _*MRT Light Green line North extension*_ - (18.4 km) - 3.20% --- 
_BTS Light Green line Second South extension_ - (7 km) - _Waiting for cabinet approval_ --- _BTS Light Green line Second North extension_ - (6.5 km) - _Waiting for cabinet approval_

*BTS Dark Green line* - (14.5 km) --- _BTS Dark Green line extension_ - (7.5 km) - _Waiting for cabinet approval_

*MRT Blue line* - (20.8 km) --- _*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 72.06% --- _MRT Blue line West extension_ - (8 km) - _Waiting for cabinet approval_

*SRT Airport Rail Link* - (28 km) --- _SRT Airport Rail link extension_ - (21.8 km) - _Construction in September_

*SRT Light Red line* - (15 km) - 100% --- _SRT Red line Missing Link extension_ - (19 km) - _Construction in September_

*MRT Purple line* - (23 km) - 100% --- _MRT Purple line extension_ - (19.8 km) - _Bidding in August_

*SRT Dark Red line* - (26 km) - 50% --- _SRT Red line Missing Link extension_ - (6.5 km) - _Construction in September_ --- _SRT Dark Red line extension_ - (10 km) - _Bidding mid 2016_

MRT Orange line - (21 km) - _Bidding in April_ --- _MRT Orange line West extension_ - (17.5 km) - _Waiting for EIA_

MRT Pink line Monorail - (34.5 km) - _Bidding in May_

MRT Yellow line Monorail - (30.4 km) - _Bidding in May_

*BMA Bangkok BRT* - (16.5 km) - _Not counted as part of the rail network_

_Note: BTS north and south extension are owned by MRT_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Master plan phase II will released sometimes this year and will likely include the following lines:

*Phase II - Radius of 60-100 km*

BMA Grey line Monorail - (16.25 km) - _Waiting for EIA_ --- _BMA Grey line Monorail Phase II_ - (12.17 km) - _Proposed_ --- _BMA Grey line Monorail Phase III_ - (11.49 km) - _Proposed_

BMA Gold line Light Rail - (2.7 km) - _Preparing for EIA approval_

MRT Brown line - (21 km) - _Proposed_

BMA Light Rail - (15.3 km) - _Waiting for EIA_

MRT Light Blue line - (9.5 km) - _Proposed_

http://www.matichon.co.th/news_detail.php?newsid=1452414394


----------



## fantasyridge

Anyone know when the rolling stock contract for the Blue Line Extension will be awarded? Seems like it is taking forever.


----------



## Codename B

fantasyridge said:


> Anyone know when the rolling stock contract for the Blue Line Extension will be awarded? Seems like it is taking forever.


The extension has to be given to PPP board for approval to run the train first in April, before any rolling stock contract can be awarded. 
BEM will again be the one who will run the train. The extension will be operational in 2018.

Here's how the train will run after the extension is completed.









Credit: _Khun Nut Vasinyont‎_


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line* - (23 km) - 100%

Purple line test run at Bang Yai depot in Nonthaburi city 









Credit: _khun ภพภัชภาการ ขุนทองภิญญาภาพ_


----------



## siamu maharaj

Codename B said:


> The extension has to be given to PPP board for approval to run the train first in April, before any rolling stock contract can be awarded.
> BEM will again be the one who will run the train. The extension will be operational in 2018.
> 
> Here's how the train will run after the extension is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: _Khun Nut Vasinyont‎_


So you can transfer from the blue line to the blue line!


----------



## Codename B

^^

It's quite common. Just like the Toei Ōedo Line in Tokyo.










And this line in London.











This is the interchange station, Tha Phra.


















https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpul...0.1455306028./876819809104723/?type=3&theater


----------



## Codename B

Test run of Purple line train.


----------



## Blackraven

The air conditioning system of Bangkok Metro is really cold. I love it. 

Beats the scorching heat and humidity of the BTS Skytrain


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 72.06%

Sam Yod Station



wwc234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1040418892645985.1073741899.802468283107715&type=3


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Are these buildings, which would be included into station entrance, are old?


----------



## AkeZZZ

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^Are these buildings, which would be included into station entrance, are old?


all of them are new constructed building that just use the old building architecture in that area as a blueprint.


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 72.06%

Wat Mangkorn Station (Yaowarat China Town)























































https://www.facebook.com/prpmc.blueline/


----------



## Codename B

_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 72.06%

Pasi Charoen Station




























Credit: Khun ภพภัชภาการ ขุนทองภิญญาภาพ


----------



## Codename B

*Don Mueang Station* 

Will accommodate following type of trains:
- Commuter Train (CT): SRT Dark Red line
- Long Distance Train (LD): Northern and Northeastern line
- High Speed Train (HST): Thai-Chinese HST and Thai-Japanese HST
- Airport Rail Link (ARL): Airport Rail Link extension

Credit: Khun Chuthaphong Saetang


----------



## Codename B

Don Mueang Station in comparison to Bang Sue Grand Station.

Credit: Khun Chuthaphong Saetang


----------



## dimlys1994

Codename B said:


> *Don Mueang Station*
> 
> Will accommodate following train :
> Commuter Train): SRT Dark Red line
> Long Distance Train: Northern and Northeastern line
> High Speed Train: Thai-Chinese HSR and Thai-Japanese HSR
> Airport Rail Link: Airport Rail Link extension
> 
> Credit: Khun Chuthaphong Saetang


I'm worry about overall load of structure and tension from trains - will it stand still perfectly?


----------



## Codename B

^^

It should be fine, since Bang Sue Grand Station also has tracks stacked on top of each other.


Pillars for Don Mueang Station are now up.

*SRT Dark Red line* - (26 km) - 50%



CNXWORLD said:


> สถานีทุ่งสองห้อง Tung Song Hong Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีการเคหะ Kan Keha Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีดอนเมือง Don Mueang Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By me


----------



## siamu maharaj

It's really great to see Bangkok progressing so rapidly.


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok's Skytrain Sukhumvit line at Mo Chit station and depot. MRT Blue line underground station can also be seen.



CNXWORLD said:


> By Khun ศิริศักดิ์ ศรีพลอย


----------



## sdery

Was there ever a plan to build a structure on top of the Mo Chit depot? Additional train storage? Car parking? I was always curious about that given the exposed rebar on the roof.


----------



## Codename B

sdery said:


> Was there ever a plan to build a structure on top of the Mo Chit depot? Additional train storage? Car parking? I was always curious about that given the exposed rebar on the roof.


The current depot at Mo Chit used to be part of the "Bangkok Terminal" project, where a large complex of commercial development can be built directly above it.

The old plan




















Now after Bang Sue Grand station is getting constructed here. The plan changed and also the name. It's now called Bang Sue Complex.















And SRT Km. 11 at the other end of the complex.


----------



## CNXWORLD

MRT Purple line - (23 km) - 100% - Operational in August 12








Cr.Weerasu Thanadechakul‎


----------



## horlick97

What is the gauge of Bangkok's transit trains?


----------



## AkeZZZ

horlick97 said:


> What is the gauge of Bangkok's transit trains?


Dark Red line and Light Red line are metre gauge.
The rest(except monorail line) are standard gauge.


----------



## In Fra Structure

horlick97 said:


> What is the gauge of Bangkok's transit trains?


The Mass Transit lines including the BTS, MRT, SRT Airport Link and Citi-Line are Standard Gauge: 1,435 mm (4 ft 8 1⁄2 in) 

However, the Dark & Light Red SRT lines are 1,000 mm (3 ft 3 3⁄8 in) metre gauge


----------



## Codename B

Phaya Thai Interchange station with the future ARL extension and Red line missing link visualized.

Both Airport Rail link extension (21.8 km) and Red line missing link extension (25.5 km) will be under construction in September.

_Visualized by khun Chuthaphong Saetang_


----------



## In Fra Structure

24th February 2016: The news is that the BTS Skytrain is out of operation due to technical difficulties. However no news in the Bangkok post or Nation, only on Thai TV. Sounds like a problem with the Wi-fi system that controls the trains and equipment. Last time it was caused by the installation of platform doors. Anyone know the actual story?


----------



## In Fra Structure

In Fra Structure said:


> 24th February 2016: The news is that the BTS Skytrain is out of operation due to technical difficulties. However no news in the Bangkok post or Nation, only on Thai TV. Sounds like a problem with the Wi-fi system that controls the trains and equipment. Last time it was caused by the installation of platform doors. Anyone know the actual story?


 *The sky train hiccup due to track faults is expected to remain the whole day today, said BTS president Anat Apapirom said on Wednesday.*

Engineers will fix the faults tonight, he said.

The problem started at about 6am near Chidlom station, making it decide to adjust the route. The measures resulted in congestion and commuter chaos at many BTS stations.

The BTS system this morning adjusted the Sukhumvit line to avoid the faults, Anat said.

The temporary routes using today will see the service in Sukhumvit line separated into two sections; Mo Chit-Siam-Mo Chit and Bearing-Siam- Bearing.


----------



## dixiadetie

The red lines platforms in Payathai are underground . Would it not to be flooded in the rainy season ?? Bangkok is always suffered from flooding in my image of the city.


----------



## Nexis

why are the Dark & light red lines meter gauge instead of standard gauge?


----------



## Codename B

dixiadetie said:


> The red lines platforms in Payathai are underground . Would it not to be flooded in the rainy season ?? Bangkok is always suffered from flooding in my image of the city.


Flood problem is not a concern since it will have a pump to pump water up to the top. 

The reason it is below ground (dry canal) is to avoid intersection with cars, and since this is an inner city area, the line are not allowed to be elevated. 


This clips explain why BKK floods in the monsoon season (with Eng sub).






The giant drainage tunnels that exist and those that are u/c.









Nexis said:


> why are the Dark & light red lines meter gauge instead of standard gauge?


Those are commuters line, they are built so that the track can be shared with other trains: short distance and long distance trains.


----------



## Codename B

Another picture of the _*SRT Red line Missing Link extension*_ - (25.5 km).

- Using meter gauge 
- Dry canal (with water pump in case of flooding)
- Tracks will be shared with short distance and long distance train
- Cargo train will run on the old track above









https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/


----------



## Codename B

*Pasri Jaroen Express Boat Service*

New boats for Pasri Jaroen express boat service. Can connect with BTS Bang Wa station.























































https://www.facebook.com/Pasrijaroenboat/


----------



## dida888

Wow , why not Klong saen sap not use this one.


----------



## Codename B

*BMTA Electric Buses*



> Bangkok's Don Mueang International Airport in corporation with BMTA recently launched 'Thailand's First Electric Bus Route' route no. A1 operated from Don Mueang Airport to BTS Mo Chit station with full-facilities including low-floor entrance for handicap, GPS tracking and free Wi-Fi.
> 
> © ขอบคุณภาพประกอบจาก Bangkokbusclub.com และคุณ SPhachara
> 
> *Thailand Skyline*

























































https://www.facebook.com/bangkokbusclubpage


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/asia/single-view/view/bangkok-monorail-lines-approved.html
> 
> *Bangkok monorail lines approved*
> 01 Mar 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAILAND: The government’s Public-Private Partnership Policy Committee approved in principle the Pink and Yellow monorail lines planned for Bangkok on February 29.
> 
> The 34·5 km Pink Line, running from Khai Rai to Minburi, is estimated to cost 56·7bn baht to build. The Yellow Line would link Ladprao with Samrong on a 30 km alignment and has an estimated cost of 54·6bn baht
> 
> ...


----------



## Codename B

*BMA Gold line AGT - (2.7 km)*























































Credit: https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/


----------



## Codename B

*BMTA Buses*

BMTA is repairing the current fleet of 671 old buses in the first phase and 500 more in the second phase. The repair of each old bus will take about 40 days but after that it can be used for up to 15 years.

*Old buses will be fitted with GPS, CCTV & Station Announcements*

The first bus has already been repaired and will be equipped with four security cameras, an audio bus station announcement system and a Global Positioning System (GPS). 

In the first phase it is expected to take a year to fix all the old buses.

The BMTA will avoid any interruption to bus services during the repairs. 

The BMTA also plans to install smart bus stops that can automatically announce bus routes and arriving buses.























































Credit: https://www.facebook.com/bangkokbusclubpage


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line - (23 km)* - Operational in August 12

Currently doing test run



















Credit: khun Thanasak Diteesawat


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Wa Station*

Interchange station between BTS Dark Green Line and MRT Blue Line extension.














































https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand


_*MRT Blue line extension*_ - (27 km) - 73.37%

The station currently.














































Credit: Khun Love Kimiku


----------



## dixiadetie

Is there any news about the trial running of Purple line ? It was said that it would be free for people to ride the line from Mar.


----------



## Wisarut

dida888 said:


> Wow , why not Klong saen sap not use this one.


Saen Saeb boat service (Phan Fah - Pratoo Nam - Wat Sri Bunreuang) has been run by Krobkrua Khonsong since 1990 though ... while the section from Wat Sri Bunreuang to Minburi has been run by BMA though


----------



## Wisarut

dixiadetie said:


> Is there any news about the trial running of Purple line ? It was said that it would be free for people to ride the line from Mar.


Still on test run by BEM though - while the connection between Blue ring and Purple line has to wait until the next 15 month after opening the purple line on 12 August 2016 due to political football between MRTA vs NESDB.

MRTA insists that better let BEM who also runs Blue line to make 1 km extension to connect with Purple line without bidding while NESDB insists that the bidding for concession on that 1 km extension must be called.


----------



## Wisarut

Nexis said:


> why are the Dark & light red lines meter gauge instead of standard gauge?


Because it is going to be shared by intercity railways which used meter gauguge


----------



## In Fra Structure

Wisarut said:


> Still on test run by BEM though - while the connection between Blue ring and Purple line has to wait until the next 15 month after opening the purple line on 12 August 2016 due to political football between MRTA vs NESDB.
> 
> MRTA insists that better let BEM who also runs Blue line to make 1 km extension to connect with Purple line without bidding while NESDB insists that the bidding for concession on that 1 km extension must be called.


 The soft opening with free rides will be in May. From inside information, the extension to connect the Purple and Blue lines is already under construction by Ch Karnchang without contract, as they realize that the connection is essential. CH Karnchang hope that they will get compensated once the political football is over. CH Karnchang are the major shareholder in BEM, the operator of the Blue Line. They have also been given a 2 year operation for the Purple Line. The political reasons for preventing the connection at Bang Sue is due to the usual suspects seeking an incentive, by calling for a separate operator for each line. They even hope to call for a separate operator for the Blue Line extension. Fortunately they did not succeed in their proposal for a separate operator for the Green line extension from Morchit.


----------



## Wisarut

BMA wants to invest on the following 4 mass transit lines as a part of Second Phase master plan

1. Bang Wah - Taling Chan extension of BTS Skytrain - 7.5 km at 14000 Million Baht
2. Grey line monorail - 39.94 km with 3 phases
2.1 Watcharaphon - Thonglor - 16.25 km with 15 station at 28000 Million Baht
2.2 Phra Khanong - Rama 3 - 12.20 km with 15 station
2.3 Rama 3 Tha Phra - 11.49 km with 9 stations
3. Golden line monorail - Krung Thongburi - Klong San - Prajadhipok - 2.7 km
4. Bang Na - Suvannabhum LRT - 18 km of elevated line with 12 main stations and 2 minor stations at 25,000 Million Baht to be done in 3 years - from Bang Na station of BTS Skytrain, pass BITEC, Central City Bang Na, until it reached Suvannabhum via the following 4 local TAOs (Bang Kaew TAO, Rajathewa TAO, Bang Plee Yai TAO and Bang Chalong TAO)
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/590913
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000026992


















Progress on Blue Ring Subway with an underground tunnel across Chao Phraya river
https://www.facebook.com/kobnokkala...9294.109752512384326/1397046966988201/?type=3
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154090452983953&set=p.10154090452983953&type=3&theater









Hua Lamphong - Sanam Chai section
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153964847016684&set=p.10153964847016684&type=3&theater









the control room of TBM that drills the earth
https://www.facebook.com/kobnokkala...9294.109752512384326/1397046966988201/?type=3


----------



## Codename B

*BMA Bangna - Suvarnabhumi LRT (19.2km)*

This will become Bangkok's first LRT system. 





































https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/


----------



## Wisarut

Finally, BMA - BTS - MRTA agrees that BTS Skytrain can reach Samrong station in Mid 2017 but BMA needs to set up installment plant to pay for 60 billion Baht construction bills for Bearing to Paknam and Mochit to Khoo Khot though 
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000027352 


The settlement between BMA and MRTA on the issue of green line - 60 billion Baht paying to MRTA by BMA 
Dealing with Purple line extension by cutting down the cost to the bare minimum and postpone the construction of Depot and Maintenance center - only a rolling stock depots as a compromise for 5 km extension from Rat Boorana to Krunai 

Government will participate in Joint ticket system with 700 million Baht shareholding 

BMA wants to invest on the following 4 mass transit lines as a part of Second Phase master plan

1. Bang Wah - Taling Chan extension of BTS Skytrain - 7.5 km at 14,804 Million Baht
2. Grey line monorail - 39.94 km with 3 phases
2.1 Watcharaphon - Thonglor - 16.25 km with 15 station at 27,544Million Baht
2.2 Phra Khanong - Rama 3 - 12.20 km with 15 station
2.3 Rama 3 Tha Phra - 11.49 km with 9 stations
3. Golden line monorail - Krung Thongburi - Klong San - Prajadhipok - 2.7 km at 3,845 Million Baht
4. Bang Na - Suvannabhum LRT - 19.2 km of elevated line with total price tag of 27,892 Million Baht which consists of 12 main stations and 2 minor stations at 25,000 Million Baht to be done in 3 years - from Bang Na station of BTS Skytrain, pass BITEC, Central City Bang Na, until it reached Suvannabhum via the following 4 local TAOs (Bang Kaew TAO, Rajathewa TAO, Bang Plee Yai TAO and Bang Chalong TAO) 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1458051246 

Big Too approving 26 km tram line for Khon Kaen city with a price tag of 15000 Million Baht to be ready in late 2018 - early 2019 using the proposed red line BRT as the route along Friendship Highway to connect Samran (Northern suburb) with Tha Pha (Southern Suburb) via Khon Kaen University (downtown Khon Kaen city) and Central Khon Kaen 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1458126766


----------



## IsaanUSA

What happened to this thread? It went from page 69 to 75 in one day. I'm guessing a thread got merged into this one?


----------



## Codename B

Updated status and construction progress for all lines and extensions.

*Phase I - 417 km* 
Current: 4 lines - 85.55 km - U/C: 6 lines - 122.2 km
Last Updated: 28/03/2016











*BTS Light Green line - (22.25 km)* --- _*MRT Light Green line South extension - (12.8 km)*_ - 79.31% --- _*MRT Light Green line North extension - (18.4 km)*_ - 4.66% --- 
_BTS Light Green line Second South extension - (7 km)_ - _Waiting for cabinet approval_ --- _BTS Light Green line Second North extension - (6.5 km)_ - _Waiting for cabinet approval_

*BTS Dark Green line - (14.5 km)* --- _BTS Dark Green line extension_ - (7.5 km) - _Waiting for cabinet approval_

*MRT Blue line - (20.8 km)* --- _*MRT Blue line extension - (27 km)*_ - 73.37% --- _MRT Blue line West extension - (8 km)_ - _Waiting for cabinet approval_

*SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)* --- _SRT Airport Rail link extension - (21.8 km)_ - _Construction in September_

*SRT Light Red line - (15 km)* - 100% --- _SRT Red line Missing Link extension - (25.5 km)_ - _Construction in September_

*MRT Purple line - (23 km)* - 100% --- _MRT Purple line extension - (19.8 km)_ - _Bidding in August_

*SRT Dark Red line - (26 km)* - 57% --- _SRT Dark Red line extension - (10 km)_ - _Bidding mid 2016_

MRT Orange line - (21 km) - _Bidding in April_ --- _MRT Orange line West extension - (17.5 km)_ - _Waiting for EIA_

MRT Pink line Monorail - (34.5 km) - _Bidding in May_

MRT Yellow line Monorail - (30.4 km) - _Bidding in May_

*BMA Bangkok BRT - (16.5 km)* - _Not counted as part of the rail network_

_*Bold lines = existing or u/c lines_
_Note: BTS north and south extension are owned by MRT_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Phase II*

BMA Grey line Monorail - (16.25 km) - _Waiting for EIA_ --- _BMA Grey line Monorail Phase II - (12.17 km)_ - _Planned_ --- _BMA Grey line Monorail Phase III - (11.49 km)_ - _Planned_

BMA Gold line AGT - (2.7 km) - _Preparing for EIA_

BMA Light Rail Transit - (19.2 km) - _Waiting for EIA_


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*
_Biggest station in South East Asia - Completion 2019_




























Credit: มารุต พานิชชาติ










Credit: Watthana Saen-u-dom


----------



## In Fra Structure

May I add that the BMA has said that it will allow the BTS to open the line to Samrong by mid 2017.


----------



## SMB1614H

I like Bangkok Metro


----------



## Codename B

*Line 1:* *BTS Light Green line - (22.25 km)*


I Love Bangkok by Andrew Harvard, on Flickr


BTS Skytrain approaching Chitlom station by Bill Johnston, on Flickr

*1.1* _*MRT Light Green line South extension - (12.8 km)*_ - 79.31%


















http://www.mrta-greenline.net/Index.php?page_id=6378

*1.2* _*MRT Light Green line North extension - (18.4 km)*_ - 4.66%




Credit: Khun barth

*1.3* _BTS Light Green line Second South extension - (7 km)_ - _Waiting for cabinet approval_ 
*1.4* _BTS Light Green line Second North extension - (6.5 km)_ - _Waiting for cabinet approval_


*Line 2:* *BTS Dark Green line - (14.5 km)* 


#บีทีเอส #บางหว้า #รถไฟฟ้า 2 รุ่น #bts #bangkok #skytrain at #bangwa with 2 different models of the train by Thoranin Triwit, on Flickr


Bangkok skyline by spotter_nl, on Flickr

*2.1* _BTS Dark Green line extension_ - (7.5 km) - _Waiting for cabinet approval_


*Line 3:* *MRT Blue line - (20.8 km)*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23548805036/sizes/l

*3.1* _*MRT Blue line extension - (27 km)*_ - 73.37% 









https://www.facebook.com/การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย-1409174012632662/?fref=photo









Credit: Khun Chuthaphong Saetang 

*3.2* _MRT Blue line West extension - (8 km)_ - _Waiting for cabinet approval_


*Line 4:* *SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)* 











DSC_008913 by prahatravel, on Flickr

*4.1* _SRT Airport Rail link extension - (21.8 km)_ - _Construction in September_


*Line 5:* *SRT Light Red line - (15 km)* - 100% contract 3 will be signed end of this month 







*5.1* _SRT Red line Missing Link extension - (25.5 km)_ - _Construction in September_


*Line 6:* *MRT Purple line - (23 km)* - 100% 



























Credit: khun Thanasak Diteesawat

*6.1* _MRT Purple line extension - (19.8 km)_ - _Bidding in August_


*Line 7:* *SRT Dark Red line - (26 km)* - 57% 









Credit: Khun Bk See Saw Seen









Credit: Khun Noppadech Gesgomol‎

*7.1* _SRT Dark Red line extension - (10 km)_ - _Bidding mid 2016_


*Line 8:* MRT Orange line - (21 km) - _Bidding in April_ 
*8.1* _MRT Orange line West extension - (17.5 km)_ - _Waiting for EIA_

*Line 9:* MRT Pink line Monorail - (34.5 km) - _Bidding in May_

*Line 10:* MRT Yellow line Monorail - (30.4 km) - _Bidding in May_


*BMA Bangkok BRT - (16.5 km)*


Chong Nonsi Intersection by Theerin Chotruangprasert, on Flickr


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Phase II*

*Line 11:* BMA Grey line Monorail - (16.25 km) - _Waiting for EIA_
*11.1* _BMA Grey line Monorail Phase II - (12.17 km)_ - _Planned_ 
*11.2* _BMA Grey line Monorail Phase III - (11.49 km)_ - _Planned_

*Line 12:* BMA Gold line AGT - (2.7 km) - _Construction in 2017_

*Line 13:* BMA Light Rail Transit - (19.2 km) - _Waiting for EIA_


----------



## CNXWORLD

*Bang Sue Grand Station*
Biggest station in South East Asia - Completion 2018

































Cr.Niphitphong Tangsiriwarangkun


----------



## Codename B

*BMA Gold line AGT - (2.7 km)* - _Construction in 2017_

Gold line model shown during ICONSIAM Press Conference. This line will be called _Skytrain Golden Line_.



















http://www.kobkid.com/forum/index.php/forum/show/41.58476









http://www.kobkid.com/forum/index.php/forum/show/41.58476


----------



## micro

I didn't know Bangkok has that many projects in the making! It's great!



Codename B said:


> *5.1* _SRT Red line Missing Link extension - (25.5 km)_ - _Construction in September_


Construction in September and passengers already waiting on the platform?? :colgate:


----------



## Codename B

^^ That's a picture of the light red line. The extension of the Red line is the one that will be constructed in September


----------



## siamu maharaj

micro said:


> I didn't know Bangkok has that many projects in the making! It's great!
> 
> 
> 
> Construction in September and passengers already waiting on the platform?? :colgate:


Bangkok is witnessing probably the most aggressive PT expansion of any city in the world right now.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Does anyone have some inside information on the Grey Line Monorail? I have a number of maps and the BMA presentations from http://www.bangkokgreyline.com. I know that BTS plan to take part in phase I, Thonglor to Watcharapol, but the phase II and III extensions to Rama III road and Tha Phra do not match the route shown on their other map which shows the extension running directly to Rama IX bridge and not taking the route following around the river. There is some indication that they also wish to replace the BRT route with this extension?


----------



## Codename B

In Fra Structure said:


> Does anyone have some inside information on the Grey Line Monorail? I have a number of maps and the BMA presentations from http://www.bangkokgreyline.com. I know that BTS plan to take part in phase I, Thonglor to Watcharapol, but the phase II and III extensions to Rama III road and Tha Phra do not match the route shown on their other map which shows the extension running directly to Rama IX bridge and not taking the route following around the river. There is some indication that they also wish to replace the BRT route with this extension?


The official route will follow the current BRT route and end at Tha Phra to connect with the blue line extension. The one going straight to Rama IX bridge is the old proposed route and is not possible, since the line can not pass the BTS pillars at Thong lo station as there is not enough space for the line pass beneath the BTS pillars and they also don't want to do land expropriation.

BMA considered scrapping BRT once phase II and III is carried out since it will make the BRT ineffective, however you should't look too much into it, since that will be beyond this Bangkok's governor administration. Right now BMA are focusing on getting two lines built. The first phase of grey line monorail and BTS dark green line extension Bang Wa to Tallin Chan. 

Better wait for the official OTP map for the second phase of Bangkok mass transit plan which will include all these new lines and extensions.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Thank you for the clarification on the Grey Line monorail, the fog is beginning to clear.


----------



## Codename B

*Current Lines*

BTS Light Green line - (22.25 km)
BTS Dark Green line - (14.5 km)
MRT Blue line - (20.8 km)
SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)
BMA Bangkok BRT - (16.5 km)

*Under Construction*

 MRT Light Green line north extension - (18.4 km) - 5.56%
MRT Light Green line south extension - (12.8 km) - 82.02%
MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 74.73%
MRT Purple line - (23 km) - 100%
SRT Light Red line - (15 km) - 100%
SRT Dark Red line - (26 km) - 57%

*Approved by the Cabinet*

MRT Pink line Monorail - (34.5 km) - Bidding in June
MRT Yellow line Monorail - (30.4 km) - Bidding in June
MRT Orange line - (21 km) - Bidding in June

*Under Ministerial Review*

SRT Red line Missing Link extension - (25.5 km)
SRT Airport Rail Link extension - (21.8 km)
SRT Dark Red line extension - (10 km)

*Under Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA)*

MRT Purple line south extension - (24.8 km)
MRT Blue line west extension - (8 km)
MRT Orange line west extension - (17.5 km)
BMA Gold line - (2.7 km)
BMA Grey line Monorail - (16.25 km)
BMA Bang Na - Suvarnabhumi LRT - (19.2 km)
BTS Light Green line second south extension - (7 km)
BTS Light Green line second north extension - (6.5 km)
BTS Dark Green line extension - (7.5 km)


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line - (23 km) - 100%*

Test run.


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Light Red line - (15 km) - 100%*

After contract 3 was signed, they will now set up electrification and wait for the ordered trains to arrive, which is the same set of trains as the dark red line.





































Credit: Khun Sompop Noppachai​


----------



## In Fra Structure

Codename B said:


> The official route will follow the current BRT route and end at Tha Phra to connect with the blue line extension. The one going straight to Rama IX bridge is the old proposed route and is not possible, since the line can not pass the BTS pillars at Thong lo station as there is not enough space for the line pass beneath the BTS pillars and they also don't want to do land expropriation.
> 
> BMA considered scrapping BRT once phase II and III is carried out since it will make the BRT ineffective, however you should't look too much into it, since that will be beyond this Bangkok's governor administration. Right now BMA are focusing on getting two lines built. The first phase of grey line monorail and BTS dark green line extension Bang Wa to Tallin Chan.
> 
> Better wait for the official OTP map for the second phase of Bangkok mass transit plan which will include all these new lines and extensions.


According to one of my friends who is hoping to get the monorail train contract, the BMA also have the problem that they need land for a depot for Phase I as the depot was previously only planned to be located near Rama IX bridge.


----------



## Codename B

BMA is asking EXAT for permission to use the land along the ekamai-ramintra expressway for the depot.


----------



## Codename B

*Market Sounding for Phahonyothin Center*
Bang Sue Grand Station Transit Oriented Development


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*
_Opens in 2019_













April 22





































Credit: Khun Watthana Saen-u-dom
​


----------



## fantasyridge

Anyone have a clue when the cabinet is going to green light the Blue Line Extension's rolling stock/systems contract?


----------



## In Fra Structure

fantasyridge said:


> Anyone have a clue when the cabinet is going to green light the Blue Line Extension's rolling stock/systems contract?


First of all they still have to appoint an operator although last December it was scheduled to be decided in the first quarter of 2016. Despite the so called "Fast Track" buzz words, they still haven't decided on bids for an operator. We still have visions of passengers having somehow having to change trains between the current Blue Line trains and the Blue Line extension operator's trains if there is a separate operator. Only when the O&M contract is awarded will the operator be in a position to order the 30 additional 3 carriage trains for the extension. The completed line is scheduled to open in 2019 so expect the trains to be out for bidding sometime in 2017.


----------



## Codename B

fantasyridge said:


> Anyone have a clue when the cabinet is going to green light the Blue Line Extension's rolling stock/systems contract?





In Fra Structure said:


> First of all they still have to appoint an operator although last December it was scheduled to be decided in the first quarter of 2016. Despite the so called "Fast Track" buzz words, they still haven't decided on bids for an operator. We still have visions of passengers having somehow having to change trains between the current Blue Line trains and the Blue Line extension operator's trains if there is a separate operator. Only when the O&M contract is awarded will the operator be in a position to order the 30 additional 3 carriage trains for the extension. The completed line is scheduled to open in 2019 so expect the trains to be out for bidding sometime in 2017.



Given to cabinet for approval tomorrow or next week at the latest. If BEM is chosen, everything will be settled this month.


----------



## Codename B

First lot of refurbished BMTA buses will be running at the start of this month.



Th_jung said:


> อัพเดทความคืบหน้า รถต้นแบบ 3 คัน ที่ปรับปรุงโดย สจล.+บ้านโป่ง
> ตอนนี้อยู่ระหว่างเก้บรายละเอียด คาดว่าจะเข้าเส้นทางในต้นเดือนพฤษภาคมนี้ครับ
> 
> 
> รถร้อน MITSUBISHI >> ลงสาย 36ก (ก่อนทำรถอยู่สาย 178)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ปอ. BENZ >> ลงสาย 168 (ก่อนทำรถอยู่สาย 501)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ปอ. DAEWOO >> ลงสาย 73ก เหมือนเดิม
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ถ่ายคู่กับรถที่ปรับปรุงโดย บ.ไทยเจริญ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Guns Puntiwit
> http://www.bangkokbusclub.com/cms/showthread.php?t=12278&p=110230#post110230
> http://www.bangkokbusclub.com/cms/showthread.php?t=12239&p=110229#post110229


----------



## fantasyridge

Thank you, In Fra Structure and Codename B.

So let's assume BEM is chosen, then they could very quickly turn around and announce who will be providing the rolling stock/signalling/other systems contract?


----------



## In Fra Structure

fantasyridge said:


> Thank you, In Fra Structure and Codename B.
> 
> So let's assume BEM is chosen, then they could very quickly turn around and announce who will be providing the rolling stock/signalling/other systems contract?


 Yes. But they will not order the rolling stock until 2 years before opening the extension, so that means next year. I can't see that there would be a different supplier for the signaling due to interconnectivity. However, Bombardier took over the BTS signaling which was originally by Siemens.

Update from Today's Nation Newspaper:

The Mass Rapid Transit Authority (MRTA) will today submit to the Cabinet two options for solving a looming interconnection problem affecting two urban-rail lines in Bangkok.

If unsolved, the problem would prevent trains connecting between the Purple Line's Tao Pun and Blue Line's Bang Sue stations when the Bang Yai-Tao Pun route opens on August 6.

The first option calls for the government to negotiate an extension of the existing concession for the Hua Lampong-Bang Sue route by one more station to cover Tao Pun.

The second option would involve the concessionaire of the Blue Line running the train service between Tao Pun and Bang Sue stations prior to the opening of the Blue Line.



The government is expected to select the operator of the Blue Line's extended route this month.


----------



## In Fra Structure

From Code Name B: First lot of refurbished BMTA buses will be running at the start of this month.

Following a discussion on the continuing rejection of BMA bids on the purchase of buses due to suspected corruption, I suggested that they should refurbish their existing buses. I used to work with all the UK Bus Companies and London Transport used to design their buses to be refurbished. However, on reflection I do not think that refurbishing buses will stop the opportunity for incentives to be paid.


----------



## fantasyridge

In Fra Structure said:


> Yes. But they will not order the rolling stock until 2 years before opening the extension, so that means next year. I can't see that there would be a different supplier for the signaling due to interconnectivity. However, Bombardier took over the BTS signaling which was originally by Siemens.
> 
> Update from Today's Nation Newspaper:
> 
> The Mass Rapid Transit Authority (MRTA) will today submit to the Cabinet two options for solving a looming interconnection problem affecting two urban-rail lines in Bangkok.
> 
> If unsolved, the problem would prevent trains connecting between the Purple Line's Tao Pun and Blue Line's Bang Sue stations when the Bang Yai-Tao Pun route opens on August 6.
> 
> The first option calls for the government to negotiate an extension of the existing concession for the Hua Lampong-Bang Sue route by one more station to cover Tao Pun.
> 
> The second option would involve the concessionaire of the Blue Line running the train service between Tao Pun and Bang Sue stations prior to the opening of the Blue Line.
> 
> 
> 
> The government is expected to select the operator of the Blue Line's extended route this month.


As always, thank you for your expertise.


----------



## George W. Bush

The subway extension may become an agent of homogenization in one of Bangkok's most traditional and distinctive quarters.



> *Developers zero-in on historic Chinatown*
> 
> For nearly a century Thanuan Amnueilap has watched history sweep through the bustling maze of alleyways that make up Bangkok's Chinatown, one of the city's few districts yet to be devoured by malls and high-rise condos. But change is coming -- and fast. The Blue Line extension of the MRT subway soon will plough straight into the heart of the historic quarter, and in the process transform a chaotic, but charming, area into a property goldmine. "We can't do anything," the 92-year-old said from a noodle stall tucked inside a lane of shophouses. His neighbourhood, known as Charoen Chai, lies near the proposed new subway station, which is set to open in 2018 and will link the riverside district to Bangkok's glitzy downtown. Around 60 families have lived there for generations selling joss paper and other wares, but now they fear eviction as the developers -- and their influential Bangkok backers -- close in. Scores of homes across the street have already been knocked down to clear a path for the Blue Line, and land prices have soared more than 20% over the past five years. The cards are stacked against Mr Thanuan and his neighbours, whose land is owned by a charity run by Bangkok's governor. "If they want us to leave, we have to leave," Mr Thanuan said before sidling back to his modest home, where a sign still bears the name of the clinic his father ran before hospitals were widespread. The governor's charity would not comment on its plans for the area. But it has stopped offering long-term leases in favour of monthly ones since the subway plans were set. That has left the community in constant fear of eviction, a fate that has befallen tenants across the district.
> 
> Chinatown emerged in the 18th century, when throngs of traders transformed the area into a commercial hub. It is one of the world's oldest and largest Chinese diasporas, with many tracing their ancestry to boat migrants who fled famines in southern China and arrived with meagre savings, often sleeping dozens to a room. Elders still chatter in their Teochew dialect. Bangkok's financial sector has since shifted east, but its business elite is dominated by tycoons who grew up on Chinatown's streets, some of the country's most-striking rags-to-riches stories. Yet some of those same figures are now behind the conglomerates gobbling up swaths of Chinatown's desirable riverside land. TCC Land, a company run by Chinatown-bred Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi, one of the country's richest magnates and owner of the Chang beer empire, has already bought up a clutch of shops famous for selling auto parts and musical instruments down the road from Charoen Chai. Plans for that area, known as Woeng Nakhon Kasem, are still under discussion. But fear abounds that the company will build a mall similar to the one it erected down the river.
> 
> Unable to outbid Bangkok's billionaire developers, Charoen Chai residents have instead focused on making the case for their neighbourhood's historic value. Sirinee Urunanont, 45, took the lead and turned a shophouse down the street from hers into a museum showcasing the simple, dimly lit abode where a Chinese opera troupe used to live. "We need to show people why we want to keep this area," she told AFP. Yongtanit Pimonsathean, a professor of architecture at Bangkok's Thammasat University, has spent years lobbying the government to safeguard Chinatown's historic structures. "The conservation system in Thailand is more about preserving temples, not common property like shophouses or markets," he said from an office stacked with colour-coded maps marking the neighbourhood's treasures. While the government only lists 26 Chinatown buildings as heritage sites, Mr Yongtanit and his group of preservationists say there are nearly 7,000 that need protection, including those in Chaoren Chai. The biggest challenge, he says, is getting city planners to listen to local residents rather than the developers. "It's very hard to get voices from the community to reach those people," the professor explained.
> 
> Despite grassroots resistance, communities across Bangkok are facing extinction as authorities escalate a campaign to sanitise streets known for their character. Much-loved outdoor markets have been dismantled overnight, drawing condemnation from locals and visitors alike. The head of Bangkok's city planning council dismisses these sweep-ups as minor. Instead he points to his ambitious plan for Chinatown, laid out in elaborate presentation posters and cardboard models featuring leafy parks and tidy waterfronts. But Ms Sirinee and others bracing for eviction say their voices are not being heard. "I want people to know that we have sent a letter to many organisations," she said, listing off various government bodies she's petitioned to help save the community. "But after that nothing happened. So many times like this, but never any action."


http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/959317/developers-zero-in-on-historic-chinatown


----------



## Codename B

Another stupid article that caters to the typical BP expat community.


----------



## Codename B

hyperdimension said:


> Is archstudent's superb rail map from 2013-12-02 the latest version?
> 
> The map is hosted here: upic.me/i/4k/bangkok_mrt_masterplan_eng.jpg
> 
> If there is no newer version, what parts of it are now incorrect?


Official map by OTP that includes phase II mass transit lines (gold line, grey line, lrt and possibly brown line) will come out sometimes later this year (no date is given on when).




hyperdimension said:


> I'm wondering in particular whether there should be Pradiphat station (below Bang Sue) on the Light Red and Dark Red lines. See:
> wikipedia.org/wiki/SRT_Light_Red_Line
> wikipedia.org/wiki/SRT_Dark_Red_Line
> wikipedia.org/wiki/Pradiphat_Station
> 
> Did SRT remove Pradiphat station from their plan?


Pradiphat station never made it to the plan.

This is the route and station for the red line missing link.


----------



## Wisarut

hyperdimension said:


> Is archstudent's superb rail map from 2013-12-02 the latest version?
> 
> The map is hosted here: upic.me/i/4k/bangkok_mrt_masterplan_eng.jpg
> 
> If there is no newer version, what parts of it are now incorrect?
> 
> I'm wondering in particular whether there should be Pradiphat station (below Bang Sue) on the Light Red and Dark Red lines. See:
> wikipedia.org/wiki/SRT_Light_Red_Line
> wikipedia.org/wiki/SRT_Dark_Red_Line
> wikipedia.org/wiki/Pradiphat_Station
> 
> Did SRT remove Pradiphat station from their plan?


Pradipat station never be on the list as it is on the ramp zone - the transition from elevated track to underground track - while Samsen station remains as the pressing demands from Army which OTP and SRT NEVER refuse as there are Army departments around Samsen station - this is also the dropping point to Si Yan and those who live around Pradiphat road and there is Bus Route 9 at Samsen station


----------



## CNXWORLD

*Mrt Purple line operational on August 12, 2016*
































https://www.facebook.com


----------



## Wisarut

Major investments of BTS once they have gotten the rights to run the train from Khoo Khot all the way to Samut Prakarn - 46 sets of 4 car formation EMUs with total price tags of 10 billion Baht from both Siemens and CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles to run the extensions and existing lines including 
1. the planned 7 sets from Siemens for existing line - 
2. 15 sets from Siemens for extension from Bearing to Samut Prakarn 
3. 21 sets from CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles for the extension from Mochit to Khoo Khot via Samaphan Mai and 
4. 3 sets of reserved train from CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles 
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000049641
http://www.thansettakij.com/2016/05/17/52501
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=s4UeCUFEIlI

price of the land along the under constructed blue ring gone up by 25%
http://www.thansettakij.com/2016/05/17/52516


Maeng Moom card is ready for joint ticket system - and it would applied to Chao Phraya express even intercity trains and high speed train of SRT
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1463468969
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/621362
http://www.khaosod.co.th/view_newsonline.php?newsid=1463408165


----------



## Codename B

Driving along *BTS Dark Green line* route.








*MRT Purple line* test run day for the media. Operational in August 6.








รถไฟฟ้ามาหานะตัวเธอว �� by Chiradech Chotchuang, on Flickr


SOME WHERE AT SIAM PARAGON by Theerapat Pongboirpat, on Flickr


BTS Chong Nonsi Sky walk 3 by pummipat sukpol, on Flickr


Two-Tone Sky @ Chong-non-si station by Theerapat Pongboirpat, on Flickr


Chong Nonsi by rob collins, on Flickr


Phrom Phong Station 2 by James Amrein, on Flickr


siam train station (1 of 1) by Harry Russell, on Flickr


Untitled by weerasu thanadechakul, on Flickr


Good Bye Sun by weerasu thanadechakul, on Flickr


Same location Same View by weerasu thanadechakul, on Flickr
​


----------



## hyperdimension

*Sukhumvit Line = Light Green or Dark Green?*

Can we have a definite answer to which of the statements below is correct:

Sukhumvit Line with north and south extensions = Light Green line, Silom Line = Dark Green line

or

Sukhumvit Line with north and south extensions = Dark Green line, Silom Line = Light Green line

List of sources that use Sukhumvit Line = Light Green line:


mrta.co.th/en/service/service.php
BTS Group's currently operating service route map on their web site.
Fare signs at currently operating BTS stations. e.g. mapa-metro.com/images/bts-bangkok/bts-map-bangkok-large.jpg
Google Maps
SkyscraperCity forum members


List of sources that use Sukhumvit Line = Dark Green line:


mrta.co.th/en/index.php#pricing (large size: mrta.co.th/en/images/map-eng.jpg)
BTS Group's latest earnings presentation (page with route map: imgur.com/KJNNjSl)
News articles

The wikipedia page uses both in different parts of the page: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_Rapid_Transit_Master_Plan_in_Bangkok_Metropolitan_Region


Have MRTA and BTS Group switched to using Sukhumvit Line = Dark Green line? Is there any official word on this issue?


----------



## Codename B

Timeline
- BTS Group use dark green for _Silom line_ and light green for _Sukhumvit line_.
- OTP does the opposite. Light green for _Silom line_ and Dark green for _Sukhumvit line_ in their map.
- MRTA follows OTP's line coloring.
- BTS Group made the change and follows OTP's coloring in their recent map.

Thai forum and Thai facebook groups follows the original BTS coloring in order not to cause confusion, when people post updates on the line.

To answer, both are correct, but it doesn't affect the public, since Thais don't call BTS lines by their color, but always use their real name instead: _Rot Fai Fah (Skytrain)_ following with the name of the lines: _Sai Silom (Silom line)_ and _Sai Sukhumvit (Sukhumvit line)_. 
Blue line also has a name. It's called _Chaloem Ratchamongkhon line_, but Thais call it _Rot Fai Tai Din (Subway)_.
ARL is just called _Airport Rail Link_.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Wisarut said:


> Major investments of BTS once they have gotten the rights to run the train from Khoo Khot all the way to Samut Prakarn - 46 sets of 4 car formation EMUs with total price tags of 10 billion Baht from both Siemens and CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles to run the extensions and existing lines including
> 1. the planned 7 sets from Siemens for existing line -
> 2. 15 sets from Siemens for extension from Bearing to Samut Prakarn
> 3. 21 sets from CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles for the extension from Mochit to Khoo Khot via Samaphan Mai and
> 4. 3 sets of reserved train from CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles
> 
> Update: BTS Group announced to shareholders today, 19th May 2016, that they will sign the procurement contract on Monday 23rd May 2016. Total price is budgeted at 10.918 Billion Baht.


----------



## Codename B

New BTS skytrain EMUs that will be ordered. _Siemens_ on the left (22 sets) and _CRRC_ on the right (24 sets and still keeping the old look). The 46 sets 4-car formation EMUs will take two and a half year to make and will arrive in 2018.









http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1463573330#


For the BTS Light Green Line South Extension, Samrong station will open for test run at the end of the year and the station will be open for the public at the beginning of 2017. The whole extension is estimated to be in service in 2018-2019.


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*




















By Khun Olykeeman Omd Camomdee


----------



## Codename B

Contract Signing Ceremony for the Supply of 46 New 4-car Trains









By Khun Thanaphat Kongsiri



















By Khun ภพภัชภาการ ขุนทองภิญญาภาพ


----------



## wwc234

....


----------



## Codename B

More pic of the new 4-car Trains by Siemens. 









By Khun Chavin Kalayanamitr














































By khun Thanaphat Kongsiri


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> New BTS skytrain EMUs that will be ordered. _Siemens_ on the left (22 sets) and _CRRC_ on the right (24 sets and still keeping the old look). The 46 sets 4-car formation EMUs will take two and a half year to make and will arrive in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1463573330#
> 
> 
> For the BTS Light Green Line South Extension, Samrong station will open for test run at the end of the year and the station will be open for the public at the beginning of 2017. The whole extension is estimated to be in service in 2018-2019.






Here is another source of the news about 24 sets of four car formation EMU from CRRC Changchun and 22 sets of four car formation EMUs from Siemens with total price of 10.918 Billion Baht to be delivered from early 2018 to 2020 - test run to Samrong station (station between Thepharak road and Poochao Samingphrai road (the road to Southern Bangkok power plant and a ferry pier to downtown Phra Padaeng) in December 2016 before the actual opening in early 2017
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/624610
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/624703
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1694029540813773&id=1409174012632662 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1076884545690493&id=185513641494259
http://www.js100.com/en/site/news/view/25009
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5NfyQK728iU


----------



## Codename B

*RollingOnRails*



> A consortium of Siemens and Bozankaya will deliver 22 metro trains for Bangkok Skytrain (BTS System). In addition, Siemens will take over their service and maintenance for 16 years. More details http://sie.ag/1XMgUAM


----------



## Wisarut

travellator said:


> ^^
> Are these new trains for the same line or different lines? and if for the same line why were 2 different manufacturers chosen?


For 24 sets of CRRC Changchun, it is for Mochit - Saphan Mai - Khoo Khot section which is now under construction - 21 sets for actual use while the other 3 are spare sets to deal with rising number of passengers

For 22 sets of Siemens assembled by Bonzankaya, 15 sets will be assigned to Bearing - Samut Prakarn which is also under construction - with Samrong station will be opened in 2017 to give the real relieve for those who live around Samrong area, Thepharak area and Poochao Saming Phrai area with lesser extend to those who live in Phra Padaeng city and Pak Nam city. 
The other 7 set will serve existing Lines to give the real relieve as BTS Skytrain has become more packed like sardine cans or even Yamanote Ring line
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq05/2423043

Now, we have learnt that 22 set of Rolling stocks from Siemens have been assembled by Bozankaya of Turkey 
http://www.siemens.com/press/en/feature/2016/mobility/2016-01-bangkok.php?content[]=MO 
http://www.siemens.com/press/de/feature/2016/mobility/2016-01-bangkok.php?content[]=MO 

Page of Bozankaya, Turkish firm which Siemens and Bombadier have invested as the way to give German quality EMUs at the prices more affordable.
http://www.bozankaya.com.tr/en/default


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)*














































http://www.siemens.com/press/en/feature/2016/mobility/2016-01-bangkok.php?content[]=MO
​


----------



## kunming tiger

SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)

est date of completion?


----------



## Codename B

kunming tiger said:


> SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)
> 
> est date of completion?


In service since August 23, 2010


----------



## Codename B

Next ->


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok and Vicinities Mass Transit*
_As of May 31, 2016_

*Current Lines (85.55 km excl. BRT)*

BTS Sukhumvit line - (22.25 km)
BTS Silom line - (14.5 km)
MRT Blue line - (20.8 km)
SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)
BMA Bangkok BRT - (16.5 km)

*Under Constructions (122.2 km)*

MRT Sukhumvit line north extension - (18.4 km) - 7.59%
MRT Sukhumvit line south extension - (12.8 km) - 86.97%
MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 77.28%
MRT Purple line - (23 km) - Test run - Operational on August 6
SRT Light Red line - (15 km) - 100%
SRT Dark Red line - (26 km) - 63%

*Upcoming Lines (250.55 km)*

MRT Pink line Monorail - (34.5 km) - Bidding in July 6
MRT Yellow line Monorail - (30.4 km) - Bidding in July 6
MRT Orange line - (21 km) - Bidding in July
SRT Red line Missing Link extension - (25.5 km) - Under Ministerial Review
SRT Airport Rail Link extension - (21.8 km) - Under Ministerial Review
SRT Dark Red line extension - (10 km) - Under Ministerial Review 
BMA Gold line - (1.7 km) - Fast Tracked
MRT Purple line south extension - (23.6 km) - Construction in May 2017 
MRT Orange line west extension - (16.4 km) - Construction in September 2017
MRT Sukhumvit line second south extension - (9.2 km) - Construction in December 2016
MRT Sukhumvit line second north extension - (6.5 km) - Construction in December 2016
MRT Blue line west extension - (7 km) - Under Ministerial Review 
BMA Grey line Monorail - (16.25 km) 
BMA Bang Na - Suvarnabhumi LRT - (19.2 km)
BTS Silom line extension - (7.5 km)


----------



## Codename B

*Mangmoon* common ticket card is in testing phase. 200,000 people can register and test the card during the testing period. Priority is given to those, who use mass transit every day. 

At the end of the year. Mangmoom card can be used in all Bangkok's mass transit e.g. BTS, MRT, ARL and BRT. For next year the card can be used for buses, ferries, motorways, expressways and convenience stores. In the future, the card can also be used for all new double tracking railway lines and high speed rail lines.
































































Credit: Khun Nattawut Rodtong


----------



## Codename B

exxzite said:


> *MRT PURPLE LINE | BANGKOK*
> To officially operate in 6 August 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MAA-Consul...0/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1179823192080243


..


----------



## Wisarut

kunming tiger said:


> SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)
> 
> est date of completion?


Let's see when the construction of extension from Phayathai to Bangsue Central has been started before making any estimation for the opening date of the extension


----------



## Codename B

BMA has announced that they are preparing to accelerate three additional mass transit lines.










BMA has 8 mass transit projects in total. They are:


BTS Silom Yotse extension 
BTS Silom line Talling Chan extension 
BMA Grey line monorail
BMA Light Blue line monorail
BMA Dark Blue line monorail
BMA Silver line 
BMA Gold line
BMA LRT Bang Na-Suvarnabhumi Airport










BMA Grey line monorail. First phase is 16.25 km and is expected to be operational in 2019.











BTS Dark Green line Talling Chan extension is expected to begin construction in 2017 and be operational in 2019.











BMA LRT Bang Na-Suvarnabhumi Airport. First phase is expected to be operational in 2021.











BMA Dark Blue line monorail is still in the planning stage.

http://www.home.co.th/hometips/detail/84449


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Appleich

MRT Purple Line Trial Run - 28 May 2016

Photographs by BKKTrains.com














































More photographs on BKKTrains.com Facebook


----------



## siamu maharaj

hkskyline said:


>


These kind of buses. Are they really cheap or free?


----------



## Codename B

siamu maharaj said:


> These kind of buses. Are they really cheap or free?


The first two are free payed by Thai people tax money. Some of them will be replaced when the new 489 NGV buses arrive in November.
In the meantime, they will gradually get an overhaul, which would take a year to renovate all the old buses.

These are the first lot of the renovated buses.








> BMTA is repairing the current fleet of 671 old buses in the first phase and 500 more in the second phase. The repair of each old bus will take about 40 days but after that it can be used for up to 15 years.
> 
> *Old buses will be fitted with GPS, CCTV & Station Announcements*
> 
> The first bus has already been repaired and will be equipped with four security cameras, an audio bus station announcement system and a Global Positioning System (GPS).
> 
> In the first phase it is expected to take a year to fix all the old buses.
> 
> The BMTA will avoid any interruption to bus services during the repairs.
> 
> The BMTA also plans to install smart bus stops that can automatically announce bus routes and arriving buses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: https://www.facebook.com/bangkokbusclubpage


----------



## Codename B

*Mangmoon Common Ticket Card*




























https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNews/posts/1024548020960523


*MRT Purple line*




























https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNews/posts/1024678440947481​


----------



## CNXWORLD

*MRT Purple line*

















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206010596093378&set=pcb.974144296037650&type=3&theater​


----------



## Codename B




----------



## IsaanUSA

What does it mean to renovate a bus (motorcoach)? I don't understand.

Does it still have the old engine, drivetrain, old brakes, etc?


----------



## Codename B

It's more like an overhaul. New engine, new brakes, new lightning, new seats, new aircon, new interior and exterior. They will also be fitted with GPS, CCTV and Station Announcements.

Something like _"Pimp My Ride"_.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 75.93%*

Sanam Chai underground station is 87% complete and is expected to be completed in October.


Sanam Chai Station by Phirawat Phongsiripricha, on Flickr










https://www.facebook.com/prpmc.blueline/posts/1113126495375224​


----------



## Codename B

Riding along the route of MRT purple line in Nonthaburi City, northwest of Bangkok.

From Phra Nang Klao Bridge to Centralplaza Westgate Mall.


----------



## Codename B

MRTA will present 5 more projects to the cabinet for approval this year.

*MRT Purple line south extension - (23.6 km)*

Bidding is expected to happen this year. Construction in May 2017. 




















*MRT Sukhumvit line second south extension - (9.2 km)*

To get cabinet approval in August. Construction in December 2016.











*MRT Sukhumvit line second north extension - (6.5 km)*

To get cabinet approval in August. Construction in December 2016.











*MRT Orange line west extension - (16.4 km)*

To get cabinet approval in August. Construction in September 2017.




















*MRT Blue line west extension - (7 km)*

Under ministerial review.










http://www.bkkcitismart.com/en/news...ถไฟฟ้าอีก-5-เส้นทาง-วงเงินรวม-259,000-ล้านบาท​


----------



## Codename B

Purple line review.



CNXWORLD said:


> *รีวิว แรกสัมผัสรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วง สถานีเตาปูน-คลองบางไผ่*
> http://pantip.com/topic/35230430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pantip.com/topic/35230430


----------



## Codename B

People lining up for free ticket during test run month of the purple line.


----------



## Codename B

*BMA Gold line - (1.7 km)* 

It is revealed that the gold line will use South Korean rolling stocks, _Woojin_. Two 3-cars train will be purchased, construction will begin this year and this line will be operational in December 2017. Ticket price will be 15 baht for the whole line consisting of 3 stations.

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1464765482



xonez said:


> สรุปเลือกแล้วเหรอว่าจะใช้ Woojin?
> 
> เข้าไปดู spec แล้วถ้าวิ่งใกล้ๆก็โอเค แต่ถ้ามีการต่อออกไปไกลๆไม่น่าจะเวิร์คนะ จุคนได้ 54-60 คนต่อตู้ ความเร็วสูงสุด 40 กม/ชม
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wjis.co.kr/eng/page/e0201_4.php
> http://www.wjis.co.kr/SMART%20Monorail_05.pdf


----------



## fantasyridge

Any idea when the rolling stock/systems contract will be awarded for the Blue Line Extension? This decision seems to be eternally delayed.


----------



## Codename B

fantasyridge said:


> Any idea when the rolling stock/systems contract will be awarded for the Blue Line Extension? This decision seems to be eternally delayed.


Only when MRTA has awarded the contract to run the Blue Line Extension to a company, will the company in question (most likely BEM) purchase rolling stocks for the extension.

Pink line, Yellow line, Orange line (east) and Blue line extension will all be up for bidding this month.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 78.22%*

Progress on the Blue extension has reached 78.22%. It is expected to be operational in 2018.

_Elevated section_

















Credit: Khun Peat Ratchanon Srinang




























https://www.facebook.com/prpmc.blueline/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1117867781567762

The depot is 85.51% complete.



















https://www.facebook.com/prpmc.blueline/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1117826791571861


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Dark Red line - (26 km) - 57%*









Credit: Khun มารุต พานิชชาติ














































Credit: Khun Kitt P Mart


----------



## fantasyridge

Codename B said:


> Only when MRTA has awarded the contract to run the Blue Line Extension to a company, will the company in question (most likely BEM) purchase rolling stocks for the extension.
> 
> Pink line, Yellow line, Orange line (east) and Blue line extension will all be up for bidding this month.


BEM seems to prefer Siemens, yes?


----------



## Codename B

fantasyridge said:


> BEM seems to prefer Siemens, yes?


It depends, I think. BEM got the right to run the Purple line, but the rolling stocks are ordered from J-Trec in Japan and they seems to like it. They said on the news that they might consider buying more trains from Japan in the future for other lines.


----------



## Codename B

_HINO Hybrid HU8J_ from Japan has arrived and will begin test run on 10 bus lines from June 16 to November 15.



Th_jung said:


> HINO Hybrid HU8J
> รถโดยสารไฮบริด (ดีเซล-น้ำมัน) จากฮีโน่ ส่งตรงจากประเทศญี่ปุ่น
> 
> พร้อมทดลองวิ่งในเส้นทางรถ ขสมก. จำนวน 10 สาย
> ได้แก่สาย 77 137 138 140 145 510 511 522 A1 A2
> ผลัดกันสายละครึ่งเดือน ตั้งแต่วันที่ 16 มิถุนายน - 15 พฤศจิกายน 2559 ครับ
> 
> ชมภาพเพิ่มเติม...
> http://www.bangkokbusclub.com/cms/showthread.php?t=12382


----------



## Codename B

BMA will *terminate* _Bangkok BRT_, when the contract ends in April 2017 due to lower than expected ridership, 23,000 people a day vs the expected 30,000 a day and a loss of 1,000 million baht (28 million USD). 

Instead a tram system is being considered to replace the BRT. The tram is under study for advantages and disadvantages, from the initial study, it will use battery and solar cells and can charge itself at the station. The Tram will connect with the BTS Silom line.

http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/701471




























http://www.nationmultimedia.com/nat...pid-bus-service-may-be-scrapped-30287647.html


----------



## thpsycho

Codename B said:


> BMA will *terminate* _Bangkok BRT_, when the contract ends in April 2017 due to lower than expected ridership, 23,000 people a day vs the expected 30,000 a day and a loss of 1,000 million baht (28 million USD).
> 
> Instead a tram system is being considered to replace the BRT. The tram is under study for advantages and disadvantages, from the initial study, it will use battery and solar cells and can charge itself at the station. The Tram will connect with the BTS Silom line.


I've read in other news that a lot of people actually depend on BRT as a cheap alternative mode of transport. The ridership is not that far below projection, hope they will extend operations beyond April '17. 

Assuming they will replace it with a tram system, it would mean they'll probably only able to start work after the BRT has stopped ? hope current users can find alternative solutions to travel.

(sorry i had to remove links and photo links as my post count hasn't reached the limit)


----------



## Codename B

Either the tram will replace it or the Grey line monorail phase II.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Sukhumvit line south extension - (12.8 km) - 86.97%*

The route in Samut Prakan city. The Gulf of Thailand can be seen.



















Credit: Khun Chuthaphong Saetang


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Dark Red line - (26 km) - 57%*

Don Mueang Station.























































Credit: Khun Chuthaphong Saetang


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*

Located in northern Bangkok.




















































































Credit: Khun Chuthaphong Saetang


----------



## CNXWORLD

*MRT Purple Line Trial Run​*


CNXWORLD said:


> By Khun Noppadech Gesgomol


----------



## Appleich

MRT Purple Line's first day of public trial run

by Nation Photo June 13th, 2016








wwc234 said:


> http://www.thairath.co.th/content/637539


----------



## Wisarut

Big Too (PM Prayut) gone mad after learning that BMA refusing to run boat service along Phadung Krung Kasem as a regular basis 
http://manager.co.th/Daily/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000059234
http://www.matichon.co.th/news/172014

Big Pok (Minister of Interior) got the order from Big Too to revive Phadung Krung Kasem boat service as a regular service after BMA is unwilling to do so despite of the fact that BMA has run the extension of Saensaeb boat service from Wat Sri Bunrueng to Minburi and from Wat Paknam Phaseecharoen to Phetkasem Soi 69
http://www.matichon.co.th/news/172836
http://manager.co.th/UpToDate/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000059454


----------



## Appleich

MRT Purple Line Pubic Trial Run

Published by Ning SP

Tao Poon → Khlong Bang Phai






Khlong Bang Phai → Tao Poon


----------



## Codename B

Bidding for _*MRT Orange line East Section - (21 km)*_ will begin on July 1st, where contractors will have 90 days to bid. Afterwards all six contracts will be signed at the end of the year or early next year at the latest, where construction can begin immediately.

_Source: http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1465996079_

















































http://ongsa.co.th/


----------



## Wisarut

Let BEM to deal with the whole blue line and extension including extension to Tao Poon
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000059135

Direct negotiation with BEM to deal with Bangsue - Tao Poon section
http://www.matichon.co.th/news/175886

New Hybrid bus from Hino test on route A1,A2,510,522,77,137,140,138,511 and route 145 - 15 days for each route from 16 June to 15 Nov 2016
http://www.thairath.co.th/gallery/14190

BRT is a failure for BMA so it has to be replaced by either tram or elevated LRT
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1465983094

Need to ask BEM to deal with connection between Blue ring and Purple line
http://www.manager.co.th/UpToDate/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000059008
http://www.matichon.co.th/news/175886

the end of BRT - the embarrassment campaign for BMA governor - even Ajarn Samart soon to be humiliated 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1465983094

Now, the 6 contracts for 21.2 km Orange line subway are ready for bidding in July 2016 
Contract 1 Design and construction of tunnels and route from Thailand Cultural Center to Ram Khamahaeng 12 station (in front of the Mall 3 Ram Khamhaeng) with the distance of 6.9 km and 3 stations [Thailand cultural center, Pradit Manootham station Ramkhamhaeng 12 station] and total price tax of 20,735,752,842.84 Baht - construction cost (mean price) at 19,829,092,043.95 Baht and the extra expenditure at 906,660,798.86 Baht

Contract 2 Design and construction of tunnels and route from Ram Khamahaeng 12 station to Hua Mark with the distance of 3.44 km and 4 stations [Ramkhamhaeng University, Rajmangkla Stadium, Hua Mark, and Lam Salee] and total price tax of 20,735,752,842.84 Baht - construction cost (mean price) at 19,829,092,043.95 Baht and the extra expenditure at 944,650,563.91 Baht

Contract 3 Design and construction of tunnels and route from Hua Mark to Klong Ban Mah with the distance of 4.04 km and 3 stations [Sri Boorapha, , Klong Ban Mah, Lam Salee and Summakorn village] and total price tax of 18,655,674,515.56 Baht - construction cost (mean price) at 17,839,964,139.01 Baht and the extra expenditure at 815,710,376.55 Baht


Contract 4 Design and construction of the elevated track and route from Klong Ban Mah to Suwinthawongse with the distance of 8.80 km and 7 stations [Nom Klao, Rat Phatthana, Min Phatthana, Kheha Ramkhamhaeng, Minburi and Suwinthawongse] and total price tax of 10,025,146,648.44 Baht - construction cost (mean price) at 9,586,801,943.14 Baht and the extra expenditure at 438,344,705.29 Baht

Contract 5 Construction of Maintenance center along with park and ride with total price tax of 4,915,069,490.51 Baht - construction cost (mean price) at 4,700,160,446 Baht and the extra expenditure at 214,909,044.51 Baht

Contract 6: Platelaying and construction of rail system from Thailand cultural center to Suwinthawongse with total distance of 22.50 km with total price tax of 3,790,496,401.81 Baht - construction cost (mean price) at 43,624,471,890.94 Baht and the extra expenditure at 165,724,510.87 Baht
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000060145
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1465996079
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq05/2443365

Field Report of Purple Line MRT can be seen here
http://portal.rotfaithai.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4827&start=430





Purple line across Chao Phraya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=B82uIXDHNRo 

Positive outcome of Purple line MRT
http://www.manager.co.th/UpToDate/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000058916
http://www.manager.co.th/UpToDate/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000059010


----------



## fantasyridge

^ So contract 6 includes signalling, etc.? What about rolling stock for the line, is that included as well?


----------



## thpsycho

seems like most of the people interviewed on prachachat seems to think the BRT is sufficient. Well i guess the route of the BRT doesn't really run through places with high residential housing (i.e. it runs at the end of sathu pradit where its would probably not be the most convenient place for most residents to go catch the BRT bus) hence not meeting the ridership target.


----------



## George W. Bush

thpsycho said:


> seems like most of the people interviewed on prachachat seems to think the BRT is sufficient. Well i guess the route of the BRT doesn't really run through places with high residential housing (i.e. it runs at the end of sathu pradit where its would probably not be the most convenient place for most residents to go catch the BRT bus) hence not meeting the ridership target.


If there is not enough demand for public buses due to location then it is not immediately clear why a tram substituting the buses should be any more successful. At least they can reuse the BRT buses anywhere else in the city, unlike a tram.


----------



## Appleich

SRT Dark Red Line (Bang Sue - Rangsit) Update

by Khun Asurada Kak


----------



## In Fra Structure

Originally Posted by *thpsycho*  
_seems like most of the people interviewed on prachachat seems to think the BRT is sufficient. Well i guess the route of the BRT doesn't really run through places with high residential housing (i.e. it runs at the end of sathu pradit where its would probably not be the most convenient place for most residents to go catch the BRT bus) hence not meeting the ridership target"_
"If there is not enough demand for public buses due to location then it is not immediately clear why a tram substituting the buses should be any more successful. At least they can reuse the BRT buses anywhere else in the city, unlike a tram. "

I have tried to get on the BRT at Chong Nong Si BTS/BRT station during rush hours, but the crowds are overwhelming. I had to get a taxi instead. This indicates that the reason that the BRT is losing money is not lack of passengers, but insufficient bus capacity. The fare is only B5.00 therefore a rise in the fare to B7.00 and more buses at peak would bring it into a small profit. If they charged B10, as they do for other air conditioned buses, they would be making a handsome profit. The bulk of the passengers come from the BTS and B10 is acceptable to them. The need to replace the BRT with trams or a monorail has more to do with 'Benefits' during the procurement process and the DSI is watching out for corruption.


----------



## sdery

> I have tried to get on the BRT at Chong Nong Si BTS/BRT station during rush hours, but the crowds are overwhelming. I had to get a taxi instead. This indicates that the reason that the BRT is losing money is not lack of passengers, but insufficient bus capacity. The fare is only B5.00 therefore a rise in the fare to B7.00 and more buses at peak would bring it into a small profit. If they charged B10, as they do for other air conditioned buses, they would be making a handsome profit. The bulk of the passengers come from the BTS and B10 is acceptable to them. The need to replace the BRT with trams or a monorail has more to do with 'Benefits' during the procurement process and the DSI is watching out for corruption.


I thought I have seen older planning maps for the BTS that showed a BTS extension from Chong Nonsi south (the current route of the BRT). Is this still under consideration?


----------



## Wisarut

sdery said:


> I thought I have seen older planning maps for the BTS that showed a BTS extension from Chong Nonsi south (the current route of the BRT). Is this still under consideration?


NOPE, it has become BRT after BMA Governor Abhirak has rejected the idea of ex BMA Governor Phichit Rattakun





1 July 2016 is the starting date for the construction bidding of Orange Line MRT from Minburi to Thailand Cultural center via Ram Khamhaeng University and Hua Mark stadium
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWVWSpi3qDY


----------



## In Fra Structure

sdery said:


> I thought I have seen older planning maps for the BTS that showed a BTS extension from Chong Nonsi south (the current route of the BRT). Is this still under consideration?


 I have most of the previous maps going back to the original 1979 Master Plan. The BTS was never going to be extended from Chong Nonsi around the river following the BRT route. That is the latest plan for the Grey Line Monorail Phase II. There is also planned the light blue line Monorail from Chong Nonsi along Sathorn rd to Lumphini, then Makasan and on to meet the orange line. If it ever happens, it probably will not commence construction until 2027/28.


----------



## CNXWORLD

*MRT Purple Line Trial Run*​











































https://www.facebook.com/groups/603816709760065/?fref=ts​


----------



## sdery

> There is also planned the light blue line Monorail from Chong Nonsi along Sathorn rd to Lumphini, then Makasan and on to meet the orange line. If it ever happens, it probably will not commence construction until 2027/28.


I hope this line is built as it will improve connectivity from Sathorn, especially to the Airport Link, and (hopefully) will help with the development of Makkasan. BTW, will Makkasan become the eastern hub for the highspeed rail to Rayong?


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line extension (23.6 km)* will be given to the Cabinet for approval in August, where bidding will take place later this year.










http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000061340

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*MRT Purple line (23 km)* - Operational on August 6

Just like Sukhumvit line, Silom line and Chaloem Ratchamongkhon (Blue) line. Purple line official name is Chalong Ratchadhamma.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Yellow line Monorail - (30.4 km)* - Bidding at the end of this month

Illustration of Yellow line interchange station (Phattanakarn station) with the Airport Rail Link (Hua Mak station) by Render Thailand























































https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/posts/1692628064330749


----------



## thpsycho

George W. Bush said:


> If there is not enough demand for public buses due to location then it is not immediately clear why a tram substituting the buses should be any more successful. At least they can reuse the BRT buses anywhere else in the city, unlike a tram.


Very true. I guess they are thinking about saving petrol cost as that may have been the killer for the system the past few years when petrol price was sky high.



In Fra Structure said:


> Originally Posted by *thpsycho*
> _seems like most of the people interviewed on prachachat seems to think the BRT is sufficient. Well i guess the route of the BRT doesn't really run through places with high residential housing (i.e. it runs at the end of sathu pradit where its would probably not be the most convenient place for most residents to go catch the BRT bus) hence not meeting the ridership target"_
> "If there is not enough demand for public buses due to location then it is not immediately clear why a tram substituting the buses should be any more successful. At least they can reuse the BRT buses anywhere else in the city, unlike a tram. "
> 
> I have tried to get on the BRT at Chong Nong Si BTS/BRT station during rush hours, but the crowds are overwhelming. I had to get a taxi instead. This indicates that the reason that the BRT is losing money is not lack of passengers, but insufficient bus capacity. The fare is only B5.00 therefore a rise in the fare to B7.00 and more buses at peak would bring it into a small profit. If they charged B10, as they do for other air conditioned buses, they would be making a handsome profit. The bulk of the passengers come from the BTS and B10 is acceptable to them. The need to replace the BRT with trams or a monorail has more to do with 'Benefits' during the procurement process and the DSI is watching out for corruption.


Yes i have also been puzzled how they could survive on a 5 bt flat fee for so long. They should just charge like the rest of the system (incremental) and maybe start at 5 bt and the last station is 10 bt. just to say as an example.



In Fra Structure said:


> I have most of the previous maps going back to the original 1979 Master Plan. The BTS was never going to be extended from Chong Nonsi around the river following the BRT route. That is the latest plan for the Grey Line Monorail Phase II. There is also planned the light blue line Monorail from Chong Nonsi along Sathorn rd to Lumphini, then Makasan and on to meet the orange line. If it ever happens, it probably will not commence construction until 2027/28.


noooooooo we need the trees on Wireless road. They should build an underground system to preserve the trees. That's the only road in inner bangkok that is 'green'.


----------



## thpsycho

the renders for the yellow line looks great !
but once again, because of the different operators, we have a bad/far connection between the two (transfer) systems. Could be a hassle for travellers with bulky luggage. hope they at least build escalators for those exiting the platforms/stations and not make passengers carry luggage down the stairs like ARL Phayathai


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Red line Missing Link extension - (25.5 km)* (Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong and Bang Sue - Hua Mak) and *SRT Airport Rail Link extension - (21.8 km)* (Phaya Thai - Don Mueang Airport) will be given to the Cabinet for approval in early July. Once approved, SRT will hold a bidding for these lines.

As both lines share some section of the route, they will be built simultaneously.

_source: http://www.thairath.co.th/content/642847_


----------



## Wisarut

In Fra Structure said:


> Originally Posted by *thpsycho*
> _seems like most of the people interviewed on prachachat seems to think the BRT is sufficient. Well i guess the route of the BRT doesn't really run through places with high residential housing (i.e. it runs at the end of sathu pradit where its would probably not be the most convenient place for most residents to go catch the BRT bus) hence not meeting the ridership target"_
> "If there is not enough demand for public buses due to location then it is not immediately clear why a tram substituting the buses should be any more successful. At least they can reuse the BRT buses anywhere else in the city, unlike a tram. "
> 
> I have tried to get on the BRT at Chong Nong Si BTS/BRT station during rush hours, but the crowds are overwhelming. I had to get a taxi instead. This indicates that the reason that the BRT is losing money is not lack of passengers, but insufficient bus capacity. The fare is only B5.00 therefore a rise in the fare to B7.00 and more buses at peak would bring it into a small profit. If they charged B10, as they do for other air conditioned buses, they would be making a handsome profit. The bulk of the passengers come from the BTS and B10 is acceptable to them. The need to replace the BRT with trams or a monorail has more to do with 'Benefits' during the procurement process and the DSI is watching out for corruption.






thpsycho said:


> Yes i have also been puzzled how they could survive on a 5 bt flat fee for so long. They should just charge like the rest of the system (incremental) and maybe start at 5 bt and the last station is 10 bt. just to say as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> noooooooo we need the trees on Wireless road. They should build an underground system to preserve the trees. That's the only road in inner bangkok that is 'green'.


the original rate for BRT is 10-18 Baht though


*Serious warning* - Wireless road is considered as Embassy Row of BKK and those diplomats along Wireless road would NOT allow to chop down the trees along Wireless road at all. The ONLY alternative is to follow Mae Nam railway (an old cargo line from Makkasan station to Mae Nam station dated back to 1910 before branching out to Klong Toei port and Bang Chak refinery as a part of Mae Nam station yard) - Those diplomat would not allow the same mistake BMA has done to the row of tree along Sathon Nuea - Sathon Tai road in 1979 though. Worse, those diplomats along Wireless road would NEVER allow even subway to go through Wireless road due to security issue as well as the mess during construction.



thpsycho said:


> the renders for the yellow line looks great !
> but once again, because of the different operators, we have a bad/far connection between the two (transfer) systems. Could be a hassle for travellers with bulky luggage. hope they at least build escalators for those exiting the platforms/stations and not make passengers carry luggage down the stairs like ARL Phayathai


This implication means SRT will have to negotiate with MRTA (the one who is going to run Yellow Line Monorail) to make a proper connection like the way they have connected New Makkasan station with Phetburi subway station - this kind of via duct connection is going to boost the number of passengers as it has been done to New Makkasan station of Airport Link.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 77.28%*









https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/?fref=ts

Bangpo station









Credit: Khun Athi Aachawaradt

Lak Song station





































https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1704135733136487&id=1409174012632662


----------



## thpsycho

@wisarut thanks for the info ! it's comforting to know that the diplomats/embassy on Wireless Road will have some say in keeping the trees. Actually you also bring up a good point regarding security. If it's a monorail, that would also be security risk as people can see from above as well.

Regarding BRT's old fare rate, well it's going up to 18bt may be too expensive for many who takes the long distance.


----------



## In Fra Structure

thpsycho said:


> @wisarut thanks for the info ! it's comforting to know that the diplomats/embassy on Wireless Road will have some say in keeping the trees. Actually you also bring up a good point regarding security. If it's a monorail, that would also be security risk as people can see from above as well.
> 
> Regarding BRT's old fare rate, well it's going up to 18bt may be too expensive for many who takes the long distance.


The British Embassy is going to be sold for development which is diabolical since the whole land was given free to the British Government. They sold the garden to developers who constructed the Embassy shopping mall/white elephant. Next to go possibly the US Embassy and then down can come the trees.


----------



## sdery

Is there an express just east, parallel to Wireless Road? The monorail would have to take a short detour on Rama 4 from Sathorn but at least there would not be any of the issues mentioned above regarding trees or embassy security.


----------



## Wisarut

In Fra Structure said:


> From Code Name B: First lot of refurbished BMTA buses will be running at the start of this month.
> 
> Following a discussion on the continuing rejection of BMA bids on the purchase of buses due to suspected corruption, I suggested that they should refurbish their existing buses. I used to work with all the UK Bus Companies and London Transport used to design their buses to be refurbished. However, on reflection I do not think that refurbishing buses will stop the opportunity for incentives to be paid.


This one has a lot to do with endless political football as well as the pressing demands from the handicapped and the rising number of senior citizens who desperately want low floor buses. Even after bidding, Ch. Thawee cannot and BMTA cannot sign the contract as the contenders from China have punched below the belt against Ch. Thawee and BMTA with endless lawsuits.


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*
Progress : 45.54% - Biggest Station in South East Asia

















By Render Thailand



CNXWORLD said:


> *Bang Sue Grand Station*
> 
> Located in northern Bangkok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Render Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Watthana Saen-u-dom


----------



## Falubaz

This is pretty huge station... Are there so many trains in Thailand to fill it?


----------



## Wisarut

Falubaz said:


> This is pretty huge station... Are there so many trains in Thailand to fill it?


1. red line commuter networks '
2. intercity rapid - express - special express
3. airport link extension
4. future high speed train


----------



## Appleich

Falubaz said:


> This is pretty huge station... Are there so many trains in Thailand to fill it?


SRT currently runs around 200 train services from and to Bangkok Station daily plus commuter train services (Dark and Ligth Red Line), Airport Rail Link Extension and High Speed Train in the near future.

*More pics of Bang Sue Central :*



CNXWORLD said:


> By Khun เค เมืองเลย


----------



## In Fra Structure

Which side of the Bangna Trad Dual Carriageway will the LRT run. I have the station design but it does not show which direction the cross-section is shown in. 

https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/photos/pcb.1655414628052093/1655414131385476/?type=3


----------



## Wisarut

Bidding for Orange Line MRT has started - with 6 contracts:


Contract 1 - Subway section from Thailand Cultural center to the Southern end of Ram Khamhaeng 12 station - 6.9 km at 19,829,092,043.95 Baht with 3 subway stations including Thailand cultural center, MRTA, and Pradit Manootham station 

Contract 2 - Subway section from Ram Khamhaeng 12 station to the Western end of Hua Mark station - 3.44 km at 20,659,945,819.56 Baht with 4 stations including Ram Khamhaeng 12, Ram Khamhaeng University, Rajamangla stadium, Hua Mark station 

Contract 3 - Subway section from the eastern end of Hua Mark to Ban Mah - 4.04 km at 17,839,964,139.01 Baht with 3 stations including Lam Salee station, Sri Boorapha station and Ban Mah station 

Contract 4: Elevated section from Ban Mah to Suwinthawongse - 8.8 km at 9,586,801,943.14 Baht with 7 stations including Summakorn village, Nom Klao, Rat Phatthana, Min Phatthana, Keha Ramkhamhaeng, Minburi, and Suwinthawongse 

Contract 5: the maintenance centers along with park and ride at 4,700,160,446 Baht

Contract 6: Platelaying from Thailand cultural center to Suwinthawongse at 22.50 km with the price tag of 3,624,471,890.94 Baht
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/708513
http://www.realist.co.th/blog/รถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม/


----------



## CNXWORLD

* MRT Purple line - (23 km) - 100% - Operational on August 6*



CNXWORLD said:


> By Khun Kitt P Mart


----------



## Codename B

*SRT Red line Missing Link extension - (25.5 km)* _Bang Sue - Phaya Thai - Hua Mak & Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong_ has now been approved by the Cabinet.

Bidding will take place at the end of August :cheers:

http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2471718





















http://www.kobkid.com/forum/index.php/forum/show/41.58714

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Again, here's an updated list of the status of the lines in BKK and Vicinities.

*Current Lines (125.05 km including BRT)*

BTS Sukhumvit line - (22.25 km)
BTS Silom line - (14.5 km)
MRT Blue line - (20.8 km)
SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)
MRT Purple line - (23 km)

BMA Bangkok BRT - (16.5 km)

*Under Constructions & Approved Lines (99.2 km + 111.4 km)*

MRT Sukhumvit line north extension - (18.4 km) - 8.95%
MRT Sukhumvit line south extension - (12.8 km) - 88.85%
MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 79.03%
SRT Light Red line - (15 km) - 100%
SRT Dark Red line - (26 km) - 64.27%
Approved lines currently undergoing bidding, construction early 2017.


MRT Pink line Monorail - (34.5 km) _- In the process of bidding_
MRT Yellow line Monorail - (30.4 km) _- In the process of bidding_
MRT Orange line - (21 km) _- In the process of bidding_
SRT Red line Missing Link extension - (25.5 km) _- Bidding end of August_

*Upcoming Lines & Extensions (139.15 km)*

SRT Airport Rail Link extension - (21.8 km) _- Given to Cabinet for approval_
MRT Purple line south extension - (23.6 km) _- Given to Cabinet for approval in August_
MRT Blue line west extension - (7 km) _- Given to Cabinet for Approval in August_
BMA Gold line - (1.7 km) _- Fast Tracked, undergoing EIA_
MRT Orange line west extension - (16.4 km) _- Fast Tracked, undergoing EIA_
MRT Sukhumvit line second south extension - (9.2 km) _- Fast Tracked, undergoing EIA_
MRT Sukhumvit line second north extension - (6.5 km) _- Fast Tracked, undergoing EIA_
SRT Dark Red line extension - (10 km) _- Under Ministerial Review_ 
BMA Grey line Monorail - (16.25 km) _- Undergoing EIA_
BMA Bang Na - Suvarnabhumi LRT - (19.2 km) _- Undergoing EIA_
BTS Silom line extension - (7.5 km) _- Undergoing EIA_


----------



## Appleich

^^



> *Thai cabinet approves $1.26 bln rail projects*
> 
> Reuters | Tue Jul 26, 2016 4:35am EDT
> 
> Thailand's cabinet approved construction on Tuesday of two Bangkok railway lines worth 44.16 billion baht ($1.26 billion), part of a larger infrastructure initiative by the ruling junta as it seeks to revive the sluggish economy.
> 
> The lines are among some 20 infrastructure projects worth 1.4 trillion baht ($40 billion) that the military government hopes to get underway before 2018. The State Railway of Thailand is expected to open bidding for the projects in August and construction will likely start in February, Kobsak Pootrakool, vice minister at the Prime Minister's Office, told reporters.
> 
> The proposed 25.9 km (16 mile) overground and underground dark red and light red lines will connect northern Bangkok to the city's eastern suburbs and to the city centre. It follows the approval of several rail lines in the traffic-jammed Thai capital this year. "Once this project is completed, it will change the lives of people in Bangkok," said Kobsak. The two routes will take about three years to build and should be ready for passengers by 2020, Kobsak said.
> 
> Thailand's transport minister expects large infrastructure projects to boost economic growth to 3.5 percent this year, adding about 0.3 to 0.5 percentage point to this year's economic growth. Fitch Ratings said earlier this month that there has been a lag in infrastructure development in Thailand since the 1997/1998 Asian financial crisis compared with neighbouring countries. It expects infrastructure investment to increase over the next several years as the government prioritises such development. The central bank in June kept its 2016 growth forecast for Southeast Asia's second-largest economy at 3.1 percent.
> 
> _($1 = 35.0100 baht) (Reporting by Pracha Hariraksapitak; Writing by Pairat Temphairojana; Editing by Amy Sawitta Lefevre and Kim Coghill)_


*Project's details :*

_Note: this is an old video from 2010 which does not depict Makkasan - Hua Mak section of the Light Red Line._






_Makkasan - Bang Sue section (Light Red Line) :_

0:37 - Makkasan Station: Interchange with ARL Makkasan City Air Terminal, MRT Petchaburi Station (Blue Line) and SRT Makkasan Railway Station (Eastern Line)
1:35 - Phayathai Station: Interchange with ARL Phayathai Station and BTS Phayathai Station (Light Green Line)
2:35 - Chitralada Railway Triangle
2:57 - Section that pass Chitralada Royal Railway Station
3:20 - Rajavithi Station: Interchange with SRT Dark Red Line
4:17 - Samsen Station (Dark Red Line): Light Red Line services do not serve passengers from this station
4:40 - Bang Sue Central Station: Interchange with ARL, MRT, SRT Dark Red Line, Long-distance train services and HSR services (proposed)

_Bangkok (Hua Lamphong) - Bang Sue section (Dark Red Line) :_

5:12 - Bangkok Railway Station (Hua Lamphong): Interchange with MRT Hua Lamphong Station
5:25 - Light Red Line's Hua Lamphong station which located in the eastern side of the existing railway station
5:45 - Yotse Station: Interchange with BTS Dark Green Line's
6:35 - Yommarat Station, Chitralada Railway Triangle
7:05 - Section that pass Chitralada Royal Railway Station
7:20 - Rajavithi Station: Interchange with SRT Light Red Line


----------



## Codename B

*BMA Gold line - (1.7 km)* 
_Undergoing EIA, construction in 2017_

Station design



archstudent said:


> สถานีสายสีทอง
> 
> cr.team group newsletter vol.7


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line - (23 km) - 100%* _- Operational on August 6_






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRT Dark Red line - (26 km) - 64.27%*



CNXWORLD said:


> By khun รณชัย ประศาสน์พิเชฎฐ์‎


----------



## Wisarut

Inside Sanamchai Subway station - thanks to the discovery of the old palace which has been demolished to make the way for Ministry of Commerce Building (Now Museum Siam) - this one is in closed proximity of Wat Po and Grand Palace so it is fully justified to decorate in this way - Photo by KHun Teng Nueng (กฤตัชญ์ บุญณรงค์)
https://www.facebook.com/TANG1Arch/posts/2639727622704786


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for 5 km extend Phaseecharoen Boat service from Phetkasem Soi 69 to Wat Nong Khaem (western end of Bangkok) has to be postponed due to the fact that contractor (Trio Bright) has not finished the construction of the piers along with the assembly of the 6 new boats for this extension.

There will be 4 piers with a price tag of 7.4 million Baht for this 5 km extension 
1. Lak Sam - done 
2. Nong Khaem - done
3. BMA Apartment - Not done yet
4. Bang Bon 5 (Wat Nong Khaem) - Not done yet
http://www.dailynews.co.th/bangkok/513068


----------



## Wisarut

Current status for Blue Ring

Civil Worls Overall 80.86% done

Contract 1 Civil works on the underground section from Hua Lamphong to Sanam Chai - 87.60 % Done
Contract 2 Civil works on the underground section from Sanam Chai to Tha Phra (the underground section ended near Wat Kalayanamit) - 97.76 % Done
Contract 3 Civil Work on elevated track from Tao Poon to Tha Phra is 59.76% done 
Contract 4 Civil Work on elevated track from Tha Phra to Lak Song is 81.18% done 
Contract 5: Platelaying from Hua Lamphong to Bang Khae and Tao Poon to Tha Phra is 76.66% done

the schedule for the opening of Blue ring is 
1. Hua Lamphong - Tha Phra - Lak Song in February 2019
2. Tao Poon - Tha Phra in October 2019

http://nwnt.prd.go.th/CenterWeb/News/NewsDetail?NT01_NewsID=WNICT5908030010001

Special plan of hiring BEM to allow the extension of blue ring from Bangsue to Tao Poon to be opened in March 2017 as the way to end the inconvenient transfer between Blue Ring and purple line
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000076691
http://www.thaipost.net/?q=รฟมจ้างbemเดินรถ1สถานี-ลั่นกยนี้ติดตั้งระบบเริ่มใช้มีค60


----------



## Wisarut

Reviving the boat service along Rangsit canal. Technically, Rangsit canal is in the Eastern bank of Pathum Thani province but it is also a suburb of Bangkok with a status of city for Rangsit while the rest are just a big town.

The rising traffic jam along Highway 305 (Rangsit - Nakhon Nayok) due to the rising number of cheap suburban villages (1-3 Million Baht per house - about 35000 - 100,000 US$) along Highway 305 has compelled Pathum Thani provincial Hall and Mayors of municipals along Rangsit canal to reintroduce Rangsit boat service which have been moribund for ages. They cannot wait for Red line commuter which will be opened for service around 2019-2022 though.

the Manager of Rangsit canal Boat service (from TCSS Co. Ltd. the concession holder) said Pathum Thani provincial Hall has finished the construction of 14 piers from Chulalongkorn Watergate to Klong 7 with the distance of 13 km and with total price tag of 20 Million Baht since the late 2015 - with a plan for the starting of service in early 2016. 

However, the bureaucratic red tapes has delayed the project due to the fact that Rangsit Canal is under the administration of Royal Irrigation Dept, not Harbor Dept which handle boat service. Worse, the drought of 2016 has dried up Rangsit canal for several months and need to wait until the rainy season that Rangsit canal is full of water once more. Pathum Thani provincial Hall has to call a meeting to make a settlement. 

There are 18 aluminum boats with the width of 2.5 meter with a price tag of 5-6 million Baht per boat - with design to cut down the noise and wave - can accept 80 passenger per boat - ONLY run during the rush hour service from 6 AM to 9 AM and 4 PM to 7 PM - depart in every 14-15 minutes and it takes 70 minutes to run from Pier 1 (Chulalongkorn Watergate) to Pier 14 (Klong 7) and the passenger ticket is 20 Baht maximum based on Diesel price at 30 Baht per litre 

During Non rush hour, those 18 aluminum boats will function as tourist boats that run charter service started from the depot at Pier 1 (Chulalongkorn Watergate) and Royal Irrigation Dept has to control the water level to guarantee that there will always enough water to run boat services while municipals along Rangsit canal, esp Rangsit city municipal, must dredge Rangsit canal to ensure that Rangsit canal is always deep enough for boat services. 

It will take 4 years to break even and once Red line commuter has been opened, Rangsit Canal Boat service will function as feeder system and it will need to make Pier 1 (Chulalongkorn Watergate) connect with Rangsit station though even though it would be better connection if they have moved Pier 1 to be on Prem Prachakorn canal which is closer to Rangsit railway station than existing Chulalongkorn Watergate pier. Future Park Rangsit pier is expected to the busiest pier due to the connection with buses and van in front of Major Rangsit

For each of the 14 piers, there will be a pontoon that accept 25 passengers along with the resting places. Here is the list of 14 piers

1. Chulalongkorn Watergate 
2. Prachadhipat School
3. Future Park Rangsit 
4. Saphan Daeng
5. Klong 3
6. Dream World (Theme park)
7. Tesco Lotus Klong 4
8. Phra Ong Chao Sai Bridge
9. Fah Lagoon Village
10. Mujindaram Temple - near Kanchanaphisek Ring road
11. Thunyaburi district Pier
12. Big C Klong 7 
13. Lam Lookka Intersection
14. Lotus Klong 7

https://economic.kachon.com/62134
http://www.dailynews.co.th/article/512858


----------



## Wisarut

the starting of MRT Purple Line - 3:29 PM of Saturday 6 August 2016 with the ticket price from Klong Ban Phai to Tao Poon at 42 Baht while travelling just one station would mean 14 Baht ... For those who want to take the train from Klong Bang Phai to Hua Lamphong, the ticket price is just 70 Baht - there are 4 park and ride for purple line - each has capacity of more than 1000 automobiles.

Train from Klong Ban Phai to Tao Poon will depart from 3:29 PM to 10 PM while the train from Tao Poon will start from 3:45 PM to 10 PM -

On weekdays (Mon to Fri), the operating hour started from Klong Bang Phai to Tao Poon from 5.30 AM to 10 PM and the train from Tao Poon to Klong Bang Phai started from 05.55 AM to 10.40 PM

On weekends (Sat to Sun), the operating hour started from Klong Bang Phai to Tao Poon from 6 AM to 10 PM and the train from Tao Poon to Klong Bang Phai started from 6.15 AM to 10.40 PM


1. Klong Bang Phai - with 3 floor building which can carry 1800 automobiles.

2. Bang Yai Intersection - with 10 floor building which can carry 1460 automobiles.

3. Bang Rak Noy - Tha It - with 10 floor building which can carry 1070 automobiles.


4. Nonthaburi 1 with 4 floor building which can carry 435 automobiles. 

the operating hour for park and ride is from 5 AM to 1 PM on weekdays and 5.30 AM to 1 AM during weekends,

BTW, the actual passenger services starts at 5 AM of 6 August 2016 - after Princess Sirindhorn has departed from ceremony place at Bang Phai Depot
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1470382231


----------



## Codename B

MRT Purple line - (23 km)

Purple line getting ready to officially open for service tomorrow.









https://www.facebook.com/การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย-หรือ-รฟม-1409174012632662/









by Khun ภพภัชภาการ ขุนทองภิญญาภาพ‎


















http://thinkofliving.com/2016/08/03/เสี่ยเจริญ-ขึ้นห้างยักษ/

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 79.03%

Sanam Chai station close to Grand Palace and Wat Pho (Reclining Buddha).































































http://thinkofliving.com/2016/08/03/พาชมความคืบหน้า-สถานีสน/


----------



## ddes

^^ I really admire how Thai architects have been able to translate cultural designs into the modern space while still being true and still retaining its authenticity. China is a hit-and-miss, with the misses making it very tacky.


----------



## dimlys1994

Congratulations Bangkok with opening of Purple Line. Updated map from urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/as/bang/bangkok.htm


----------



## Appleich

^^ Thank you dimlys1994 

*HRH Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn officially commenced the service and operation of MRT Purple Line :*

August 6th, 2016 | Photographs by Tanachai Pramarnpanich | Published by Nation Photo























































Source : https://web.facebook.com/nationphoto/?_rdr


----------



## dixiadetie

archstudent said:


> Update : September 2016
> [[URL="http://www.mx7.com/i/b4c/fhRgRi.jpg"]Click Here for Full Size]


Where is the light blue line , the very short one near Siam ?


----------



## archstudent

^^ you mean BMA Monorail light blue line?

I think its cancelled. no news about this line couple of years


----------



## Wisarut

Even though Maengmum common tickets have not been implemented Yet, those who take Phasee Charoen boat service are now required to purchase rabbit cards from BTS SKytrain to pay for 15 Baht flat rate ticket - with exception to monks, nuns, senior citizens with the age of 60 or older, the handicapped,primary school students in uniforms up to Grade 6 - this is the way to deal with cashless payments of tickets for sure
http://www.dailynews.co.th/bangkok/522407


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station from air 


















By Khun Kitt P Mart


----------



## dida888

super HUGE station. 
How can I imagine when the subway at central station completed...it's gonna look like Shinjuku subway.


----------



## In Fra Structure

dixiadetie said:


> Where is the light blue line , the very short one near Siam ?


The Light Blue Line is redundant as the BMA has rerouted the Phase II Grey Line extension (now called Light Grey Line). As can be seen on the map, the Light Blue Mono Rail stations are incorporated i.e. Chong Nongsi , Suan Phlu and Lumpini, where riders can change trains to the Blue Line to reach Phetchaburi and Makkasan (formerly Light Blue Monorail stations). They will also be able to change trains at the Thai Cultural Centre on the Blue Line to the Orange Line to reach Pracha Songkro and Din Daeng (formerly Light Blue Line Stations). The Light Grey Line will replace the BRT from Chong Nongsi and beyond


----------



## Codename B

MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 82.64%

Sanam Chai Underground Station



















By Khun Samrerng Phophithak


----------



## Wisarut

Project of MoT in Year 2017 with 721,753 Million Baht investment including
...
11. Red line commuter extension - Talingchan - Salaya and Taling Chan - Siriraj (Thonburi) 20 km at 19042.13 Million Baht
12. Red line commuter extension - Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit 10 km at 7596.94 Million Baht
13. Blue line extension - Bangkhae - Buddha Monthon Sai 4 at 21.120.00 Million Baht
14. Orange line subway extension - Taling Chan - Thailand Cultural Center at 85288.54 Million Baht
15. Green line extension Samut Prakarn - Bang Poo - at 9529.54 Million Baht
16. Green line extension Khoo Khot - Lam Lookka - at 9236.07 Million Baht
17. Airport Link extension Phayathai - Bangsue - Donmueang at 31139.35 Million Baht
..

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1473658646


----------



## Wisarut

Red line commuter station from Bangsue Central to Rangsit - Bangsue Central is the biggest one (300000 sq m of space) since it must be able to deal with red line commuter, intercity trains, Airport link extension and high speed train - and Donmueang is the second biggest (25000 sq m of space) while Lak Hok is for commuter (7800sq m.) and Rangsit is the third largest (21000 sq. m.) for commuter and intercity - while Chatuchak, Samian Naree, Bangkhen, Thung Songhong, Laksi, Karn Keha are for commuter so it has just 7200 sq. m. space. Red line commuter will be opened in 2020 though with the cost overrun from 59,888 Million Baht to 93,950 Million Baht - red line commuter expect to carry 306,608 passengers a day
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1473659981


----------



## Wisarut

dida888 said:


> super HUGE station.
> How can I imagine when the subway at central station completed...it's gonna look like Shinjuku subway.


Wait until MRTA and SRT agrees to construct Gate 3 to connect Bangsue Central with Bangsue Subway station though


----------



## Codename B

PM Prayut Chan-o-cha has presided over a groundbreaking ceremony for the construction of Suvarnabhumi Phase 2.

Suvarnabhumi Airport Phase 2 will be completed in 2019. It will increase the current capacity of 45 million to 60 million.

Construction also include an underground automated people mover (APM)

Nr. 6










*Automated People Mover (APM)*










*Midfield Terminal*

























http://www.wonderful.in.th/โครงการสุวรรณภูมิ-เฟส-2/



Appleich said:


> *Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-O-Cha officially commences the construction of Suvarnabhumi International Airport Expansion (Phase II) :*
> 
> Details and renders of the project are here : Link 1, Link 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Courtesy photographs of Tossaporn Nbia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Courtesy photographs of กิตติภพ พรมทอง_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Courtesy photographs of Vorawit Pumpuang, Nation Photo_


----------



## Wisarut

Test for the handicapped facilities on Purple line at Bang Son, Nonthaburi 1, and Bang Ploo
http://www.thairath.co.th/gallery/16133
https://www.facebook.com/sod.mot/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1454442581238496


----------



## Wisarut

Test for the handicapped facilities on Purple line at Bang Son, Nonthaburi 1, and Bang Ploo - with the following comments to force MRTA and contractors to correct the following shortcomings

1. *More officers to help the handicapped and senior citizens in all gates of every station 
2. elevators, escalators, and stairways must have touchable symbols according to international standards to help those who cannot see.
3. erecting the roofs at the stairways, elevators, escalators to protects passengers from rain and sun rays
4. speed up the construction of park and rides with elevators for the handicapped at Nonthaburi 1 station 
5. telling the Governor and Mayors in Nonthaburi provinces to improve the footpaths with the ramps for those who need wheelchairs to enter into the Purple line MRT stations - all to be done in Jan 2017
6. telling BMA city hall to improve the footpaths with the ramps for those who need wheelchairs to enter into the Purple line MRT stations at Tao Poon, Bang Son and Wong Sawang 

Furthermore, the head of NGOs who are dealing with the facilitation for the mass including handicapped and senior citizens have commented that even though MRTA has managed to install the facilities for the handicapped and senior citizens, there are still some serious shortcomings including 
1. the existing elevators for those who need wheelchairs are not adequate - 2 elevators per stations are not enough - at least 4 elevators would be better
2. Worse, there are elevators on one side of the road but not on the other side which have escalators instead - not good for those who need wheelchairs - those who need wheelchairs demand installation of elevators in all sides of the roads without any question 
3. MoT should deal with the installation of elevators to fulfill the Supreme Court ruling - as now BMA still has a hard time to install the additional elevators 
http://www.thairath.co.th/gallery/16133
http://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/523812
https://www.facebook.com/sod.mot/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1454442581238496


----------



## Wisarut

MRTA agrees with Somkid on Public and Private participation for MRT expansion - Southern section of purple line, Blue ring, orange line subway - Yellow line monorail and pink line monorail
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/724098
http://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/524027 

5-10 Baht according to the distance for BRT effective 1 October 2016
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/718100


----------



## sdery

regarding the expansion of Suvarnabhumi, is there any plan to build out the 3rd or 4th runways soon to support the increase in gates/passengers?


----------



## Wisarut

sdery said:


> regarding the expansion of Suvarnabhumi, is there any plan to build out the 3rd or 4th runways soon to support the increase in gates/passengers?


NOT YET - this expansion will focus on the expansion of the main terminal and the new middle terminal with total price tag of 44660 million Baht to be done in November 2019 as shown here: 


Codename B said:


> PM Prayut Chan-o-cha has presided over a groundbreaking ceremony for the construction of Suvarnabhumi Phase 2.
> 
> Suvarnabhumi Airport Phase 2 will be completed in 2019. It will increase the current capacity of 45 million to 60 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wonderful.in.th/โครงการสุวรรณภูมิ-เฟส-2/​





Appleich said:


> *Suvarnabhumi International Airport Expansion (Phase II)*
> 
> *Construction work including :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Courtesy photos of Airports of Thailand Plc._
> 
> Midfield satellite building 1's apron _(top left)_
> Midfield satellite building 1 _(top center)_
> Airlines office and East parking building _(top right)_
> Second main power station, water station and water tank _(bottom left)_
> South tunnel extension and Automated People Movers _(bottom center)_
> Main terminal expansion - East terminal _(bottom right)_
> 
> *Midfield Satellite Building 1 :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/426629864066250/photos/a.426694017393168.98779.426629864066250/531099906952578/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/426629864066250/photos/a.426694017393168.98779.426629864066250/658842257511675/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/426629864066250/photos/a.426694017393168.98779.426629864066250/533363780059524/?type=3&theater
> _Courtesy photos of MAA Consultants Co., Ltd._
> 
> *South tunnel and Automated People Movers (APM) :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/426629864066250/photos/a.426694017393168.98779.426629864066250/530632473665988/?type=3&theater
> _Courtesy photos of MAA Consultants Co., Ltd._
> 
> *Main terminal expansion - East terminal :*
> 
> _Courtesy photos of Airports of Thailand Plc._


Second-stage expansion of Suvarnabhumi takes off

The second-phase expansion of Suvarnabhumi airport was launched in a ceremony at the site by Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha on Wednesday, with construction to begin in February. The cabinet on Aug 24 approved the plan with a budget of 62.5 billion baht. 

Once completed in 2019, the main gateway to Thailand will be able to handle 60 million passengers a year, an increase from 45 million at present, Airports of Thailand (AoT) president Nitinai Sirismatthakarn said at the ceremony. 

The work includes a new concourse and facilities located to the south, including a tunnel to link the new structure with the existing terminal. 

The project includes an automated people mover system. Construction could begin in February next year. 

Suvarnabhumi was opened for limited operations in 2006, replacing Don Mueang as the main airport for Thailand. Increasing congestion at the airport has led to approval of a plan to expand the facilities. A second stage was included in the original proposal.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/security/1085813/second-stage-expansion-of-suvarnabhumi-takes-off


----------



## Wisarut

the need for PPP for the future mass transit expansion 
1. Airport link expansion to Bangsue Central and Donmueang due to the failure of SRT Union men to run Airport link properly so more private sectors are in need 
2. Bangna - Suvannabhum LRT by BMA-KT with a branch line to Hua Chiaw University or so - likely to ask BTS to do this job
3. BMA2 city hall - Rang Nam road - Yothee road with interchange at Victory Monument - better wait until BMA has opened BMA city hall around 2017 to raise this issue 
4. Pink Monorail of MRTA
5. Yellow Monorail of MRTA
6. Blue ring extension of MRTA
7. Purple line extension of MRTA
8. Orange line MRT
http://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/524024


----------



## dixiadetie

In Fra Structure said:


> The Light Blue Line is redundant as the BMA has rerouted the Phase II Grey Line extension (now called Light Grey Line). As can be seen on the map, the Light Blue Mono Rail stations are incorporated i.e. Chong Nongsi , Suan Phlu and Lumpini, where riders can change trains to the Blue Line to reach Phetchaburi and Makkasan (formerly Light Blue Monorail stations). They will also be able to change trains at the Thai Cultural Centre on the Blue Line to the Orange Line to reach Pracha Songkro and Din Daeng (formerly Light Blue Line Stations). The Light Grey Line will replace the BRT from Chong Nongsi and beyond


So the BRT will be tore down in the far future ?


----------



## Codename B

dixiadetie said:


> So the BRT will be tore down in the far future ?


BMA is currently studying the feasibility of a light rail (tram) to replace the BRT.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 trillion baht = 57.42 billion USD

Govt pushes B2tr capital plan
16 Sep 2016 at 04:00 | WRITER: CHATRUDEE THEPARAT

*The government will seek to approve major projects under its 2-trillion-baht infrastructure expenditure scheme before its term expires next year, Deputy Prime Minister Somkid Jatusripitak said yesterday.*

Mr Somkid said the next government then would have to press on with these projects till their completion, which are mostly road and rail projects that link with those in neighbouring countries.

The cabinet has already approved several dual track rail projects such as the Jira Junction-Khon Kaen, the mass transit projects known as the Orange Line, the Yellow Line, the Pink Line and the Red Line, while other projects will soon be approved, he said.

Mr Somkid said three motorways -- Pattaya-Map Ta Phut, Bang Yai-Kanchanaburi and Bang Pa-In Nakhon Ratchasima -- have been approved by the cabinet and three more will be approved by the year-end.

Water transport projects, port and high-speed rail plans will also be approved this year and next year.

He said the first section of the Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima Thai-Chinese rail link is expected to be approved this year and the next step will be to develop a link to railway services in Laos.

Japan also has shown an intention to conduct feasibility studies for the high-speed Bangkok-Padang Besar rail project and for the East West corridor's Mae Sot-Mukdahan rail project, said Mr Somkid.

He said the government will also kick off development of a new industrial zone in the Eastern Economic Corridor (EEC), which will be a foundation of Thailand's development in the next 30 years.

The cabinet soon will approve the EEC draft law and a plan to develop infrastructure, including U-tapao airport, sea ports and the Bangkok-Rayong high-speed rail.

Under the government's so-called Thailand 4.0 plan, new growth engines include agriculture, health, the digital and creative economy, and smart devices. Mr Somkid said Thailand also needs to reform education, narrow the income gap and help low income earners.

He said economic growth was 2.8% in 2015. It was 3.2% in the first quarter, and 3.5% in the second quarter. However, low income earners and the middle class have yet to benefit from economic growth.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1086913/govt-pushes-b2tr-capital-plan


----------



## Wisarut

travelling along 8 station of Purple line MRT from Klong Bang Phai to Tao Poon to boost the number of passengers including









- Wat Leng Noei Yee 2 at either Klong Bang Phai or Bang Ploo station (the dropping point to go to downtown Bang Bua Thong city)









- Central West Gate at Talad bang Yai station









- Wat Bang Phai at Bang Ploo station - 200 meter from Bang Ploo station









- Central Rattanathibet at Nonthaburi 1 station - one of the dropping Point to Nonthaburi pier









- City Pillar of Nonthaburi, 









Mongkut Saran Park, 









Wat Bua Kwan at Nonthaburi Government Civic Center station 









- Siam Gypsy Market at Bang Son station 









- Wat Soythong near Rama 6 Bridge at Tao Poon station
http://pantip.com/topic/35524696


----------



## Wisarut

In Fra Structure said:


> “BSR Joint Venture”, a Joint Venture between the Company, Sino-Thai Engineering & Construction PCL (“STEC”) and Ratchaburi Electricity Generating Holding PCL (“RATCH”), submitted a tender offer on November 7th for the Pink line (Khae Rai to Min Buri; 34.5km, 30 stations) and Yellow line (Lad Prao to Sam Rong; 30.4km, 23 stations). These projects are under the Public Private Partnership (PPP) framework. The bid envelope opening date is set as the 17 November 2016 and the winning bidders are expected to be announced in early 2017.


Millionaire Khiree of BTSC making a clear point that if his consortium [BSR Joint Venture”, a Joint Venture between the Company, Sino-Thai Engineering & Construction PCL (“STEC”) and Ratchaburi Electricity Generating Holding PCL (“RATCH”),] got pink monorail, his consortium is going to invest on the branch line from PK9 station of Pink monorail along expressway to Muang Thong Thani lake via Challenger Hall. If His company gets Yellow Monorail, the extension from Ratchada-Lad Phrao intersection (park and ride) to Ratchayothin intersection to connect with Ratchayothin station of Green line ensued.
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/726318

MoT telling BMA to speed up the design for Golden line monorail (Krung Thonburi - Icon Siam) to connect with Purple line MRT (Southern extension) at Prajadhipok road - even the first phase of Golden line monorail (Krung Thonburi - Icon Siam) is 1.7 km long with the price tag of 3500 Million Baht
http://www.thansettakij.com/2016/11/08/112481


----------



## IsaanUSA

Wisarut said:


> Millionaire Khiree of BTSC making a clear point that if his consortium [BSR Joint Venture”, a Joint Venture between the Company, Sino-Thai Engineering & Construction PCL (“STEC”) and Ratchaburi Electricity Generating Holding PCL (“RATCH”),] got pink monorail, his consortium is going to invest on the branch line from PK9 station of Pink monorail along expressway to Muang Thong Thani lake via Challenger Hall. If His company gets Yellow Monorail, the extension from Ratchada-Lad Phrao intersection (park and ride) to Ratchayothin intersection to connect with Ratchayothin station of Green line ensued.
> http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/726318


What does this mean? Is this good or bad? Sorry, I do not understand this.


----------



## Wisarut

IsaanUSA said:


> What does this mean? Is this good or bad? Sorry, I do not understand this.


Forming a consortium due to the fact that it is another high risk venture - need more partner to protect themselves as they have learnt the hard lesson from Purple Line MRT with a rife of land speculation while failing to make 1-km extension to allow smooth connection into account due to political football from different agency along with political animosity. 

Well, 2 companies which already have heavy rail mass transit line in the hand is a real advantage since Pink monorail and yellow monorail is to function as feeder system for their heavy rail.


----------



## Codename B

Gold Line's second phase to be finalised
9 Nov 2016 at 08:53 WRITER: AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK










*City Hall has been urged to finalise designs for development of the Gold Line monorail's second phase by the middle of next year as parts of its structure needs to be integrated with the underground extension of the Purple Line.*

Deputy permanent secretary for transport Peraphon Thawornsupacharoen said the call was made by the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA), which must reinforce the structural strength of the Purple Line's underground tunnel, as it has to be designed to sustain the foundation of the elevated Gold Line project.

The two lines will overlap for 400 metres, Mr Peraphon said.

He was speaking after he held talks yesterday with Suthon Anakul, deputy director of the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA)'s Traffic and Transportation Department, in addition to representatives from other agencies to follow up on the 2.68km Gold Line project worth 3.84 billion baht.

The MRTA is prepared to forward the Purple Line extension project to the cabinet for approval this month, he said.

The second-phase of the Gold Line project will start from Taksin Hospital to Wat Anongkaram Worawiharn in Klong San district, stretching about 1km. The section will have two stations.

It will expand from the Gold Line's first-phase of development between BTS Krung Thonburi station and Taksin Hospital. This initial 1.7km section will cover three stations.

Mr Peraphon said that the BMA was also asked to propose the Gold Line project to the Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTP), which will incorporate the scheme into the second-phase of its master plan for mass transit railway development in Bangkok and its surrounding provinces.

The Gold Line is a feeder project to transport commuters to the main railway systems, he said.

The BMA was also asked to use the same fare structure of the key rail systems along with a common ticketing system.

According to Mr Peraphon, the Gold Line will be linked to the Red Line's Hua Lamphong-Mahachai extension at Klong San station and to the Purple Line's Tao Pun-Rat Burana extension at the Memorial Bridge station. The BMA, he said, was also asked to design and develop the transit points at the stations.

Mr Suthon said the Gold Line's Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) is now underway and is expected to be completed next month, adding that construction of the Gold Line's first section is expected to begin early next year and be completed within 16 months.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1130405/gold-lines-second-phase-to-be-finalised


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Millionaire Khiree of BTSC making a clear point that if his consortium [BSR Joint Venture”, a Joint Venture between the Company, Sino-Thai Engineering & Construction PCL (“STEC”) and Ratchaburi Electricity Generating Holding PCL (“RATCH”),] got pink monorail, his consortium is going to invest on the branch line from PK9 station of Pink monorail along expressway to Muang Thong Thani lake via Challenger Hall. If His company gets Yellow Monorail, the extension from Ratchada-Lad Phrao intersection (park and ride) to Ratchayothin intersection to connect with Ratchayothin station of Green line ensued.
> http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/726318


Not just the branch line from Pink monorail to Muang Thong Thani lake with the distance of 2.8 km, BSR Joint venture is going to offer the extension of yellow monorail from Lad Phrao subway station all the way to Ratchayothin to connect with green line with total distance of 2.6 km if BSR Joint venture manage to get both Pink monorail concession and Yellow line monorail - with condominium along Ratchada ring by another Joint venture with Sansiri 
http://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/535447


----------



## Wisarut

Speed up the red line commuter extension from Taling Chan to Siriraj (Thonburi railway terminus) and Taling Chan to Salaya along with Orange line subway from Thailand Cultural Center to Taling Chan via Siriraj (Thonburi railway terminus) in addition to Blue ting extension from Lak Son to Phutthamonthon Sai 4 (Western end of Bangkok)
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1478676559

After incident of passenger of Saen Saeb Boat service drown due to the jumping to the ship - the boat must be properly stop while the Diesel engine for Saensaeb boat services must be replaced to electric boats
http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/464663


On the issue of water transport around BKK - not meeting Farang standard for those who cling with farang idea
https://www.matichonweekly.com/scoop/article_14245

Civil work for Blue Ring - 31 October 2016: 85.38% done
Civil work for Green line - Bearing - Pak Nam - 31 October 2016: 99.54% done
Civil work for Blue Ring - Mochit - Saphan Mai - Khoo Khot 31 October 2016: 15.38% done - 
https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/ph...174012632662/1760413290842064/?type=3&theater 

27 Nov 2016 - the flyover at Ratchayothin intersection must be demolished to make the way for green line from Mochit to Khoo Khot via Lam Lookka and replaced with tunnel to be done in 2 years
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1478870117


----------



## Wisarut

Ratchayothin flyover shut down on 22 Nov 2016 to give the way for Green line MRT - and people need to wait until 2019 to get the compensation with the new intersection tunnel at Ratchayothin intersection 
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000114735









Real estate companies now zeroing on Green line MRT extension from Bearing to Pak Nam and Mochit - Khoo Khot along with Purple line
http://www.thansettakij.com/2016/11/17/113771





Pink monorail (34.5 km - 30 stations - at 53,490 Million Baht) and Yellow line monorail (29.1 km - 23 stations - at 51,810 Million Baht) will be ready for service in 2020 after the bidding results between BSR Join Venture vs BEM have become known to public in Mid December 2016
However the toughest job is to remove inflrastructure including the main water supply pipe underLad Phrao road - not to mention about the land exappropriation - 6,847 Million Baht for Pink monorail and 6,013 Million Baht on Yellow monorail

Pink Monorail:New Via duct to connect with Nonthaburi Government Complex station, the section around Srirat Expressway - the move of Noppharatratchathanee -along with the new Thunyaburi 2 Highway Unit around Wat Phrasri statiion - the bridges across Song Tone Nune canal and ram Khamhaeng road and Rom Klao road
Yellow monorail: bridge across Saen Saeb canal- the new flyover across Premium intersection - tunnel across Phatthanakarn intersection, the major removal of infrastructure around Sri Thepha itnerchange, and the flood / sewage drainage along Sri Nakharin road along MWA Water peipel along Lad Phrao rad 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1479300564
http://www.moneychannel.co.th/news_detail/13883
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFjSa1BNzfI
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq05/2552310
http://www.nationtv.tv/main/content/economy-business/378523993/

Progress on the construction of Metro and LRT around Greater BKK and Thailand can be seen here:
https://www.facebook.com/thmetroupdate/?fref=ts

Billionaire Khiri has united with his elder brother who run Bangkok Land PCL which include Mueangthong Thani to prepare for the branch line to Mueangthong Thani lake - and Billionaire Khiri even prepare the extension of Yellow monorail from Lad Phrao to Ratchayothin to connect with BTS skytrain extension 

Billionaire Pliew of BEM is also negotiating for both Pink monorail as well as yellow monorail along with the 1 km extension of Blue ring to connect with purple line at Tao Poon
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1479299999


----------



## Wisarut

SRT Governor inspecting the progress on red line commuter construction - now 60% done
with a hope to open the red line commuter service in June 2020

Contract 1: Section from Bangsue Central - Chatuchak by SU at 29,826,973,512 Baht - got 300 day extension due to the delay on clearing the fuel pipelines from the companies that lease railway land
Contract 2: Section from Samian Naree to Rangsit by ITD (Italian Thai Development PCL) at 21,235,400,000 Baht - 60% done - got 100 day extension due to the problem slum dweller near Lak Hok station (gateway to Mueang Ek village and Rangsit University)
Contract 3: electrification, electromechanics and EMU by MHSC [MITSUBISHI Heavy Industrial Ltd, Hitachi and Sumitomo Corporation] with the price tag of 32,399 Million Baht- 10% done 
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000117418
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1479905112
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1514578615223671

Hope to break the deadlock on Bangsue - Tao Poon gap that make Blue ring and Purple line unconnected by the end of 2016
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000117419
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/790476


----------



## wwc234




----------



## Appleich

*Progress of SRT Dark Red Line (Bang Sue - Rangsit)*

_Photographs by Khun Ekkalak Autarmat_

Rangsit Station


















Long-distance train depot and maintenance site


















Commuter train depot and maintenance site


















Source : https://www.facebook.com/hs9qpn


----------



## Wisarut

Masterplan for extension of Monorails and LRT to feed MRT by MRT

1. Yellow line Monorail Northern extension from Ladphrao to Prachachoen - with the distance of 6.905 km to connect BTS Skytrain at Ratchayothin, Red line commuter at Chatuchak and Purple line Tao Poon along Ratchadaphisek ring and Prachachuen road. This has to be carried out by concession holder

2 Yellow line Monorail Southern extension from Samrong to Rat Boorana - with the distance of 8.47 km to connect BTS Skytrain and existing Yellow line at Samrong Station before going along Poochao Samingphrai road and going across Chao Phraya river to Phra Pradaeng all the way to connect with Purple line MRT at Rat Boorana. This has to be carried out by concession holder

3. Brown line Monorail from Kae Rai - Lam Salee - with the distance of 20.96 km - this line goes from Nonthaburi government complex at Kae Rai (purple line MRT) before going along Ngam Wongwan road to connect withe red line commuter at Bang Khen, Green line at Kasetsart University, before going along Kaset - Nawamin road, Nawamin road all the way to Sam Salee Intersection to connect with Yellow line monorail 

4. Gold line monorail from Pakkret to Kanchanaphisek ring with the distance of 10.56 km - connecting with Pink monorail at Pakkret intersection before going along Chaeng Watthana and Rama 4 bridge and the new road all the way to the future extension of Purple line MRT at Bang Kruay - Sai Noy intersection 

5. Pink monorial extension from Minburi to Suvannabhum (more likely at King Kaew intersection) with the distance of 9.44 km - connecting with the future green line along Bang Na - Bang Pakong highway to Suvannabhum

6. Silver line monorail from Taling Chan to Chaiyapruek - with the distance of 15.6 km connecting Green line to Talingchan with Gold line 

7. Bang Yai - Rama 2 Highway along Kanchanaphisek ring road with the distance of 35.71 km - connecting with Purple line MRT and Blue ring 

8. Purple line MRT extension from Bang Yai (Klong Bang Phai) to Bangkruay - Sai Noy intersection with the distance of 3.7 km to connect with Gold line monorail
สายสีม่วง ช่วงบางใหญ่-บางกรวย ระยะทาง 3.7 กม. เป็นการขยายสายสีม่วงปัจจุบันไปบรรจบกับสีทองที่ถนนกาญจนาภิเษก

MRTA also planning the new mass transit line (LRT - Monorial) for Chiang Mai, Phuket, Nakhon Ratchasima, Chonburi (more likely Pataya) and Songkla (more likely Hatyai) - first on the line is Phuket LRT - using PPP Scheme to allow private sector to run the system with investment of 24 billion Baht - Hope that the details for the LRT and Monorail in major city are done in 2017

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1480496008


----------



## Appleich

*First lot of BMTA's new NGV buses arrived at Laem Chabang Port while the Transport Ministry is planning to acquire more electric buses :* 

_Courtesy photographs of Khaosod_












CNXWORLD said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ThairathFan/





> *First batch of air-conditioned NGV buses arrives*
> 
> AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK | Bangkok Post | 4 Dec 2016 at 08:11
> 
> *The government has welcomed the delivery of the first batch of natural gas vehicle (NGV) air-conditioned buses after a lengthy procurement process of 14 years.*
> 
> Government spokesman Sansern Kaewkamnerd said the first lot of 100 buses procured by the Bangkok Mass Transit Authority (BMTA) have arrived at Laem Chabang port and the remaining 389 will be delivered by Dec 29. Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha is happy that the bus procurement process, which was initiated in 2002, has been completed, with the first batch ready to start operating on Dec 21, he said.
> 
> The BMTA said the new buses come with wheelchair access, CCTV cameras to monitor drivers' behaviour and automatic doors with sensors. They will be installed with GPS and WiFi. The 489 NGV buses are part of the plan to replace the ageing fleet. The Transport Ministry is scheduled to ask the cabinet to approve its purchase of 200 electric buses.
> 
> More details : http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/1151013/first-batch-of-air-conditioned-ngv-buses-arrives


The new 489 buses will serve in 22 routes in Greater Bangkok area as follows :



Code:


[U]Zone 1: North - 129 buses for 8 routes[/U]

Route 107     Bang Khen - Khlong Toei Port
Route 129     Bang Khen - Samrong
Route 510     Thammasat University (Ransit Campus) - Victory Monument
Route 522     Rangsit - Victory Monument
Route 543     Bang Khen - Lam Luk Ka
Route 555     Rangsit - Suvarnabhumi Airport
Route A1      Don Mueang Airport - BTS Mo Chit Station
Route A2      Don Mueang Airport - Victory Monument

[U]Zone 2: Upper East - 100 buses for 4 routes[/U]

Route 26      Min Buri - Victory Monument
Route 60      Min Buri - Silom
Route 168     Siam Park City (Suan Sayam) - Flower Market (Pak Khlong Talat)
Route 514     Siam Park City (Suan Sayam) - Victory Monument

[U]Zone 3: Lower East - 130 buses for 5 routes[/U]

Route 23      Pak Nam - Thewet
Route 102     Pak Nam - Sathupradit Depot
Route 142     Pak Nam - Samae Dam
Route 145     Pak Nam (Praksa Depot) - Bangkok Chatuchak Bus Terminal (Mo Chit 2)
Route 511     Pak Nam - Bangkok Southern Bus Terminal (Sai Tai Mai)

[U]Zone 5: Southwest - 130 buses for 5 routes[/U]

Route 20      Phra Chulachomklao Fort - Din Daeng Pier (Tha Din Daeng)
Route 105     Mahachai Muangmai - Khlong San
Route 138     Phra Pradaeng Pier (Tha Nam Phra Pradaeng) - Bangkok Chatuchak Bus Terminal (Mo Chit 2) and
              Ratcha Pracha Depot - Bangkok Chatuchak Bus Terminal (Mo Chit 2)
Route 140     Samae Dam - Victory Monument
Route 141     Samae Dam - Chulalongkorn University


----------



## Codename B

*Mass Transit Master Plan of Bangkok and Vicinities (Phase I & Phase II)*










*Current Lines (125.05 km including BRT)*

BTS Sukhumvit line - (22.25 km)
BTS Silom line - (14.5 km)
MRT Blue line - (20.8 km)
MRT Purple line - (23 km)
SRT Airport Rail Link - (28 km)
BMA Bangkok BRT - (16.5 km)

_________________________________________________

*Phase I*

*Under Constructions (99.2 km)*

MRT Sukhumvit line north extension - (18.4 km) - 17.10%
MRT Sukhumvit line south extension - (12.8 km) - 99.83%
MRT Blue line extension - (27 km) - 86.72%
SRT Light Red line - (15 km) - 100%
SRT Dark Red line - (26 km) - 64.27%
*Approved lines currently undergoing bidding, construction in 2017 (85.9 km)*


MRT Pink line Monorail - (34.5 km) 
MRT Yellow line Monorail - (30.4 km) 
MRT Orange line - (21 km) 
*Upcoming Lines & Extensions currently under EIA set for 2017 (107.3 km)*

BMA Gold line - (1.8 km) 
MRT Purple line south extension - (23.6 km) 
SRT Light Red line Salaya extension - (14 km) 
MRT Blue line west extension - (8 km) 
SRT Dark Red line extension - (10 km) 
SRT Red line Missing Link extension - (25.5 km)
SRT Airport Rail Link extension - (21.8 km)
MRT Orange line west extension - (17.5 km) 
MRT Sukhumvit line second south extension - (7 km) 
MRT Sukhumvit line second north extension - (6.5 km) 

_________________________________________________

*Phase II*

*Extensions of Monorails and LRTs (111.34 km)*

MRT Yellow line monorail north extension - (6.905 km)
MRT Yellow line monorail south extension - (8.47 km)
MRT Brown line monorail - (20.96 km)
MRT Gold line - (10.56 km)
MRT Pink line Monorail extension - (9.44 km)
MRT Silver line - (15.6 km)
MRT Ring line - (35.71 km)
MRT Purple line north extension - (3.7 km)

_________________________________________________

*Planned Lines & Extension (328.51 km)*

BMA Grey line Monorail - (16.25 km) _- Undergoing EIA_
BMA Grey line Monorail Phase II - (12.17 km)
BMA Grey line Monorail Phase III - (11.49 km)
BMA Bang Na - Suvarnabhumi LRT - (19.2 km) _- Undergoing EIA_
BTS Silom line extension - (7.5 km) _- Undergoing EIA_
BMA Gold line Phase II - (0.9 km)
BTS Dark Green line Yotse extension - (1 km)
MRT Blue line Om Noi extension - (3 km)
SRT Light Red line Nakhon Pathom extension - (43 km)
SRT Light Red line Chachoengsao extension - (60 km)
SRT Dark Red line Maha Chai extension - (38 km)
SRT Dark Red line Pak Tor extension - (56 km)
SRT Dark Red line Ban Pachi extension - (60 km)

*Total = 901.1 km*


----------



## kunming tiger

at 900 kilometers in length it will be right up there as one of the longest metro systems in the world.


----------



## Codename B

kunming tiger said:


> at 900 kilometers in length it will be right up there as one of the longest metro systems in the world.


It will take a while to get there though. Expecting at least 400km by 2020 ending phase I. Hopefully phase II lines can begin construction in 2018.


----------



## kunming tiger

At 400 kilometers it will easily be in the list of the ten longest metros .


----------



## Pansori

kunming tiger said:


> At 400 kilometers it will easily be in the list of the ten longest metros .


By the time it gets built it probably won't. Top 20 more likely. Also given the somewhat shaky track record of rail mass transit planning/construction in Bangkok over the past two decades I wouldn't bet on getting things done without considerable delays.


----------



## kunming tiger

Pansori said:


> By the time it gets built it probably won't. Top 20 more likely. Also given the somewhat shaky track record of rail mass transit planning/construction in Bangkok over the past two decades I wouldn't bet on getting things done without considerable delays.


 You are most likely right there though outside South Asia and the PRC I can't see any other regions building maasive metros like the one proposed for Bangkok. 

At the current rates of construction I expect six of the ten longest metros to be in China by the year 2020 and Delhi to move into the top ten.


----------



## Pansori

kunming tiger said:


> You are most likely right there though outside South Asia and the PRC I can't see any other regions building maasive metros like the one proposed for Bangkok.
> 
> At the current rates of construction I expect six of the ten longest metros to be in China by the year 2020 and Delhi to move into the top ten.


That's what I mean. China and few others (existing long systems which were around for a while) will occupy the top 10 spots by the end of the decade.


----------



## Wisarut

Now, BSR Joint Venture (BTS Group - STECON - Ratchaburi Holding) won the concession for 





Mass transit lines during the day of Junta is expanding
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6BKexEshMQ

Progress on mass transit lines - November 2016

Blue ring 86.72% 
Bearing - Pak Nam 99.83% 
Mochit - Khoo Khot 17.10% 
https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/ph...174012632662/1770827856467274/?type=3&theater
http://www.krobkruakao.com/ข่าวเศรษฐกิจ/31407/ความคืบหน้าการก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้าสายต่าง-ๆ.html

Ch Karnchang PCL hoping to get the deal on Orange line MRT from Minburi to Thailand Cultural center via Lam Salee and Ram Khamhaeng area
https://www.thunhoon.com/ck-68/





















Flyover across Ratchayothin intersection has to go to make the way for Green line subway construction - traffic chaos for 2 years ensued 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wQEkDSc6BA 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBSEDqNVqKc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OAZgHnME9I 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXy584dxzZY 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHshc-dPEpQ
http://news.truelife.com/detail/89577 
http://www.krobkruakao.com/index.ph...ห่นั่งรถไฟฟ้าหลังปิดสะพานข้ามแยกรัชโยธิน.html
http://www.tnnthailand.com/news_detail.php?id=121805&t=news

the 1.2 km missing link (AKA Blue ring extension from Bangsue to Tao Poon) will be opened in August 2017 - a year after opening Purple line after MRTA has hired BEM to run the extension and install signals within 6 months
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000121102
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1481113944
http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/469156


----------



## nasle

*Sanam Chai Station, MRT Blue line, Bangkok.


*
by Render Thailand

by Render Thailand








 by Render Thailand

by Render Thailand


----------



## nasle

*Sanam Chai Station, MRT Blue line, Bangkok.

*
by Render Thailand

by Render Thailand

by Render Thailand

by Render Thailand

by Render Thailand

by Render Thailand








by Render Thailand








by Render Thailand








by Render Thailand


----------



## Appleich

More pictures of MRT Sanamchai Station... 

*Entrance :*









by Render Thailand









by Render Thailand









by Render Thailand









by Render Thailand

*Platform :*









by Render Thailand









by Render Thailand









by Render Thailand









by Render Thailand​


----------



## Appleich

*Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) awarded contracts for the construction of MRT Orange Line :*



> *Orange Line construction tipped to kick off early*
> 
> Amornrat Mahitthirook| Bangkok Post | 10 Dec 2016 at 08:53
> 
> *Construction of the Orange Line electric rail route, linking the Thailand Cultural Centre and Bangkok's Min Buri district, may start ahead of schedule as giant construction companies have recently won the bidding for the state project.*
> 
> If no issues surface during further negotiations with the winning bidders, a contract-signing ceremony is expected to be held in February or March next year, Phakkhaphong Sirikantharamat, deputy governor of the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA), which owns the project, said on Friday. Further talks are expected to be concluded in the middle of next month, followed by a meeting of the MRTA board to approve the contracts, he said.
> 
> CKST Joint Venture, which comprises CH Karnchang Plc and Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction Plc, and Italian-Thai Development Plc and Unique Engineering and Construction Co have won five contracts for the construction of the 23km rail system -- which combines a subway and an elevated track -- worth more than 80 billion baht. According to the bidding results, CKST Joint Venture won the first and second contracts -- the construction of a section of a subway starting from the Thailand Cultural Centre to Ramkhamhaeng Soi 12 and Hua Mak -- after they tendered the lowest bids.
> 
> Italian-Thai Development Plc was awarded another underground section in the third contract, connecting Hua Mak with Khlong Ban Ma on Ramkhamhaeng Road.
> 
> Unique Engineering and Construction Co won the fourth contract to build a section of the elevated track stretching from Khlong Ban Ma to Suwinthawong Road in Min Buri. The company also won the fifth contract to install the rail system for the eastern part of the Orange Line. Bidding on a sixth contract opens next week.
> 
> Source: http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1155993/orange-line-construction-tipped-to-kick-off-early





> Total length of the eastern section is 21.2 kilometers (underground section - 12.2 km; elevated section - 9 km.). It is comprised of 17 stations (underground - 10 stations; elevated 7 stations) as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR14 (U) - Thailand Cultural Center (ศูนย์วัฒนธรรมแห่งประเทศไทย; MRT Blue Line interchange)
> OR15 (U) - MRTA (รฟม.)
> OR16 (U) - Pradit Manutham (ประดิษฐ์มนูธรรม)
> OR17 (U) - Ramkhamhaeng 12 (รามคำแหง 12)
> OR18 (U) - Ramkhamhaeng (รามคำแหง)
> OR19 (U) - Ratcha Mangkhla (ราชมังคลา)
> OR20 (U) - Hua Mak (หัวหมาก)
> OR21 (U) - Lam Sali (ลำสาลี; MRT Yellow Line interchange)
> OR22 (U) - Si Burapha (ศรีบูรพา)
> OR23 (U) - Khlong Ban Ma (คลองบ้านม้า)
> OR24 (E) - Sammakon (สัมมากร)
> OR25 (E) - Nom Klao (น้อมเกล้า)
> OR26 (E) - Rat Phatthana (ราษฎร์พัฒนา)
> OR27 (E) - Min Phatthana (มีนพัฒนา)
> OR28 (E) - Kheha Ramkhamhaeng (เคหะรามคำแหง)
> OR29 (E) - Min Buri (มีนบุรี; MRT Pink Line interchange)
> OR30 (E) - Suwinthawong (สุวินทวงศ์)
> _Note: U = underground; E = elevated_
> Source: Wikipedia





Codename B said:


>


----------



## Appleich

*MRTA also awarded concession contracts for MRT Pink Line and MRT Yellow Line under public-private partnership program :*



> *Pink and Yellow Monorail Lines Given 2020 Completion*
> 
> Sasiwan Mokkhasen | Khaosod English | December 7, 2016 12:24 pm
> 
> *Two more commuter rail extensions in the capital were given ambitious completion dates after the announcement Tuesday of a firm to build them.*
> 
> BSR Joint Venture – consisting of BTS Group, Sino-Thai Engineering & Construction PCL and Ratchaburi Electricity Generating Holding PCL – won the 105 billion baht contract to build the Yellow and Pink lines. Together, they will build two suburban monorail lines in a public-private partnership with the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand, or MRTA. “The concession contract is expected to be signed by April 2017”, MRTA Governor Peerayuth Singpattanakul said. Under the contract, the MRTA will be responsible for purchasing the land, while the joint venture builds the stations within three years. After that, they will retain the concession to operate the monorail service for 30 years.
> 
> The contract for the Pink Line is worth 53 billion baht. Its 34-kilometer route will run from the Nonthaburi Government Center near Khae Rai junction along Tiwanon and Chaeng Watthana roads to the eastern district of Min Buri. The Yellow Line contract for 52 billion baht covers a 30-kilometer route from the Ratchada-Lat Phrao intersection southeast to the Samrong area of Samut Prakan province. Both routes were among many planned extensions delayed from the original plan now being pushed forward by the military government.
> 
> The joint venture beat out the Bangkok Expressway and Metro PCL, which operates the original MRT subway system and the new Purple Line. BSR will need to negotiate specific details of the plan before the project goes to the interim cabinet for approval in March. The MRTA said it chose to build monorail instead of heavy rail lines because it would have a lower environmental impact and cost slightly less.
> 
> Source : http://www.khaosodenglish.com/news/transpo/2016/12/07/pink-yellow-monorail-lines-given-2020-completion/





> *MRT Pink Line* : Total length of 35.5 kilometers; 30 elevated stations with 4 interchanges; Route map is shown as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Station renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : SQ Architects and Planners Co., Ltd.





> *MRT Yellow Line* : Total length of 30.4 kilometers; 23 elevated stations with 4 interchanges; Route map is shown as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Station render :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Homewithdream.com


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Now, BSR Joint Venture (BTS Group - STECON - Ratchaburi Holding) won the concession for
> 
> 1. Yellow line monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) with the distance of 30.4 km at 51,931.15 Million Baht
> 2. Pink line Monorail (Kae Rai - Minburi) with the distance of 34.5 km at 53,519.50 Million Baht
> 
> Now, waiting for cabinet approval in March 2017 with contracts to be signed in April 2017 - and it is going to take 3 years to implement these 2 monorail lines with a promise for extension accorind to the pledge and the request by MRTA
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1481020071
> http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000121711
> http://www.now26.tv/view/94568
> http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/730643
> http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/468974
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-OYxwkeoM8


BSR (BTSC 75% - STECON 15% - Ratburi Holding 10%) now so bullish on Yellow Line monorail (30.4 km at 51,810 Million Baht) as well as Pink line monorail (34.5 km at 53,490 Million Baht)
with the serious plan for 2.6 km extension of yellow monorail on Ratchada ring to connect with BTSC at Ratchayothin and 2.8 km branch line to Mueang Thong Thani village with 2 stations to boost the number of passenger of the whole networks to 1.7-2 Million passengers a day (definitely including BTS Skytrain) by taking 2.98 million Bangkokians who live along the routes of pink monorail and yellow monorail into account - along with real estate along with advertising media. At the time being, BSR expect to gain 180000-200000 passengers a day from yellow line monorail and pink line monorail (totally 360000 - 400000 passengers a day) and the existing 700000 passengers a day from BTS

Rabbit cards of BTSC and Maengmum joint ticket system will be applied on pink monorail and yellow monorail 

BSR is going to pay 7000 million Baht for the first section of registered capitals while the other can be paid by bank loans 

There are 3 monorail system to be chosen after signing the contract - Chongqing, Bombardier or SCOMI 

http://manager.co.th/Daily/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000124985


----------



## ulamulaman

Please choose scomi haha.. Its Malaysian company &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## jaime.keeta

The station's design is grand but the museum is not. I hope they redesign the musuem as color scheme does not much match with the grandness of the underground station


----------



## Wisarut

jaime.keeta said:


> The station's design is grand but the museum is not. I hope they redesign the musuem as color scheme does not much match with the grandness of the underground station


*SOME HARD FACTS YOU HAD BETTER BEAR IN YOUR MIND: *
1. the Museum Siam in Question is the old Ministry of Commerce dated back to 1920 during the day of King Vajiravudh so it had such a western style as you have seen.
2. What inside Sanam Chai station is from what contracts and archaeologists have found during the construction of Sanam Chai subway station - the remain of the old palace for the prince before it has been demolished to make the way for the Ministry of Commerce Building which has later become Museum Siam.

Hope that this will give you a clarification on this issue. No more argument here.



ulamulaman said:


> Please choose scomi haha.. Its Malaysian company ��


Well, it is up to Billionaire Khiree to have a final word on which Monorail to be used - at least he has Hongkong connections so he would take a look what is the best deal for him.


----------



## wwc234

ulamulaman said:


> Please choose scomi haha.. Its Malaysian company ��


say no i love chongqing monorail


----------



## dida888

what is the brands of locomotives/stocks for light rail yellow and pink line?


----------



## In Fra Structure

dida888 said:


> what is the brands of locomotives/stocks for light rail yellow and pink line?


The 3 Monorail trains on offer are: Bombardier Innovia Monorail 300, Hitachi "Alweg" (Japanese design which I assume will built by Changchun Railway Vehicles JV with Hitachi in Chongching China rather than in Japan) and SCOMI (Malaysian designed and manufactured)


----------



## Appleich

*MRT Blue Line extension: Bang Wa Interchange*


> by Khun Suwichaya Saengmanee‎​


*SRT Dark Red Line*


> by Khun Landon Montana​


*Bang Sue Central Station*


RUNBKK said:


> Taken by me​


----------



## Appleich

*MRT Light Green Line: North extension (BTS Sukhumvit Line) *


barth said:


>


----------



## Codename B

Model of Bang Sue Grand Station




























_Photos by Khun Ekkalak Autarmat_


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station rendered by Render Thailand

Bang Sue Grand Station has four floors
1. Basement
2. Ground floor with ticket counters
3. Long distance trains and suburban trains
4. High-speed rail trains and Airport Rail Link

There are 24 platforms (12 for long-distance trains and 12 for high speed train).
The station is almost 600 meters long.

The station is currently under construction and is scheduled to open in 2020.
Bang Sue Grand Station is connected to the MRT Blue Line Bang Sue station and the SRT light red line and the SRT dark red line.


----------



## Wisarut

ulamulaman said:


> Please choose scomi haha.. Its Malaysian company ��


Sorry, SCOMI failed to meet the requirement that Bangkok Monorail must be able to carry the passengers at the rate of 40000 passengers/hr/direction at any given time - BSR is likely to pick Bombardier Innovia Monorail 300,


----------



## Wisarut

Minibus mafia in Pataya
http://www.manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000127955

Free ride during New year festival
https://www.pptvthailand.com/news/ป...m_medium=linetoday_original&utm_campaign=news

Breaking the political deadlock by Article 44 to connect Blue Ring with Purple line - allowing MRTA to hire BEM to run 1.2 km extension
http://www.isranews.org/isranews-other-news/item/52918-pnewspp-52918.html
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1482920979
http://www.ratchakitcha.soc.go.th/DATA/PDF/2559/E/310/50.PDF
http://www.ratchakitcha.soc.go.th/DATA/PDF/2559/E/160/83.PDF


----------



## fantasyridge

Wisarut said:


> Sorry, SCOMI failed to meet the requirement that Bangkok Monorail must be able to carry the passengers at the rate of 40000 passengers/hr/direction at any given time - BSR is likely to pick Bombardier Innovia Monorail 300,


Why do you think it will be BT over Hitachi?


----------



## In Fra Structure

fantasyridge said:


> Why do you think it will be BT over Hitachi?


 Chungchun railway vehicles already builds Hitachi Monorail trains and Bombardier light rail trains (but not yet their Monorail Trains) in China in JVs with these bidders. According to my inside sources, Hitachi are favoured as the trains would be built by Chungchun who are an existing BTS train supplier. If Chungchun make a deal to also build the Bombardier Monorail trains in their factory in China, Bombardier would be quite competitive. However, the BTS may decide to buy trains from both companies, as it has and is doing for the Green Line.


----------



## fantasyridge

Wisarut said:


> Sorry, SCOMI failed to meet the requirement that Bangkok Monorail must be able to carry the passengers at the rate of 40000 passengers/hr/direction at any given time - BSR is likely to pick Bombardier Innovia Monorail 300,


According to Hitachi's own numbers, they can't fulfill this requirement either. 

http://www.hitachi-rail.com/products/rolling_stock/monorail/feature01.html


----------



## fantasyridge

In Fra Structure said:


> Chungchun railway vehicles already builds Hitachi Monorail trains and Bombardier light rail trains (but not yet their Monorail Trains) in China in JVs with these bidders. According to my inside sources, Hitachi are favoured as the trains would be built by Chungchun who are an existing BTS train supplier. If Chungchun make a deal to also build the Bombardier Monorail trains in their factory in China, Bombardier would be quite competitive. However, the BTS may decide to buy trains from both companies, as it has and is doing for the Green Line.


CSR Puzhen Bombardier in Nanjing is the JV that builds the Innovia line. The Changchun Bombardier JV builds the Movia line.


----------



## ulamulaman

As for Malaysia, we are going away with monorail since there is no obvious cost advantage vs lrt especially in regards to its implementation in greater KL. Only in Putrajaya, our administration capital, they might revive the monorail system since its tunnel was already built in 1997 (but had to be cancelled after 1997 asian financial crisis). 
I read that bangkok chose monorail since its less costly than lrt. So after this you wont be building any more lrt/skytrain systems? Will future expansions be limited to only mrt and monorail?


----------



## In Fra Structure

fantasyridge said:


> According to Hitachi's own numbers, they can't fulfill this requirement either.
> 
> http://www.hitachi-rail.com/products/rolling_stock/monorail/feature01.html


Hitachi meets the requirement. The mistake you make, is that the Hitachi figure you quote, is for a 180 second head way and Bombardier quote 49,600pphpd for the absolute maximum of 75 seconds headway. The Hitachi Monorail can deliver 49,360pphpd at a more realistic 90 second interval.

Not sure why SCOMI has been rejected (if true). SCOMI have an 8 car train which can carry 1,000Passengers per train = 45,000pphd at a 90second headway. Their brochure only shows trains up to 6 cars in length, but they have already supplied longer to Sao Paulo Brazil.


----------



## In Fra Structure

ulamulaman said:


> As for Malaysia, we are going away with monorail since there is no obvious cost advantage vs lrt especially in regards to its implementation in greater KL. Only in Putrajaya, our administration capital, they might revive the monorail system since its tunnel was already built in 1997 (but had to be cancelled after 1997 asian financial crisis).
> I read that bangkok chose monorail since its less costly than lrt. So after this you wont be building any more lrt/skytrain systems? Will future expansions be limited to only mrt and monorail?


 All types of systems are part of the master plan and are dependent on passenger number projections. The Yellow Line is designed to mainly replace the 145 Bus route which used to be quite speedy 20 years ago ,but now takes a very long time at peak hours. Similarly the Pink Monorail Line. There will be at least three additional Monorails going ahead next year. The problem with KL is that the population is very small at only 1.76 Million. The catchment area for the Greater Bangkok Metropolis on the other hand, has a population of around 20 million not including transients such as tourists and visitors here on business.


----------



## Wisarut

Now, OTP agrees to shorten the Orange line subway to Bang Khun Nont to prevent line duplication with red line commuter extension from Taling Chan to Salaya and Taling Chan to Siriraj (Thonburi) while still connecting with Blue Ring extension, effectively cutting the construction cost by 7000 Million Baht

the list of stations along red line commuter extension from Taling Chan to Salaya and Taling Chan to Siriraj (Thonburi) with a price tag of 19,042.14 Million Baht and distance of 20 km:
Talingchan - Thonburi: 
1. Thonburi-Siriraj [Connecting with Orange line],
2. Charansanitwongse [connecting with Blue ring and Orange line at Bang Khun Nont]
3. Talingchan Floating Market [AKA Bang Ramad]
4. Talingchan Junction [connecting with existing red line commuter]

Talingchan - Salaya:
1. Ban Chimplee station
2. Kanchanaphisek Ring (near Buddha Monthon Sai 2)
3. Sala Thammasob
4. Salaya

the list of stations along Orange line MRT with a price tag of 123,354 Million Baht and distance of 16.4 km:

1. Prachasongkraw
2. Dindaeng
3. Rajprarob
4. Pratoo Nam
5. Rajthewee (Connecting with BTS) 
6. Yommaraj (connecting with red line commuter)
7. Lan Luang
8. Democracy Monument (connecting with purple line)
9. Sanam Luang (at the Northern section of Sanam Luang)
10. Siriraj (Connecting with red line)
11. Bang Khun Nont

http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000000667

Maeng Moom joint ticket will be ready for subway - skytrain and Chao Phraya boat service in April 2017
http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/473547


----------



## Wisarut

ulamulaman said:


> As for Malaysia, we are going away with monorail since there is no obvious cost advantage vs lrt especially in regards to its implementation in greater KL. Only in Putrajaya, our administration capital, they might revive the monorail system since its tunnel was already built in 1997 (but had to be cancelled after 1997 asian financial crisis).
> I read that bangkok chose monorail since its less costly than lrt. So after this you wont be building any more lrt/skytrain systems? Will future expansions be limited to only mrt and monorail?


Monorail networks are for feeding the main lines - but the suburbs are spreading out so it has to be such long monorail lines with high capacity


----------



## Wisarut

In Fra Structure said:


> All types of systems are part of the master plan and are dependent on passenger number projections. The Yellow Line is designed to mainly replace the 145 Bus route which used to be quite speedy 20 years ago ,but now takes a very long time at peak hours. Similarly the Pink Monorail Line. There will be at least three additional Monorails going ahead next year. The problem with KL is that the population is very small at only 1.76 Million. The catchment area for the Greater Bangkok Metropolis on the other hand, has a population of around 20 million not including transients such as tourists and visitors here on business.


For the case of pink monorail, it is a supplement to Bus Route 150 (Pakkret - Ram Indra - Khannayao - Nawamin - Happyland), Bus route 51 (Pakkret - Kasetsart University) Bus route 52 (Pakkret - Mochit - Saphan Kwai - Bangsue), but route 356 (Pakkret - Saphan Mai / Pakkret - Donmuang - Saphan Mai ring) along with Van route 10 (Pakkret - Mochit) and van route 84 (Pakkret - Minburi)- even though Van No 84 is the main casualty


----------



## archstudent

delete


----------



## Imagon Hahaha

archstudent said:


> ...


That's some extensive planning right there!

I don't know how effective those lines function currently but I hope it does not fail to suffice


----------



## IsaanUSA

Can somebody rehost the image archstudent linked to? I tried two different ISPs in the USA and it will not load for me.


----------



## archstudent

post again.









download English full size


----------



## Appleich

SRT Dark Red Line - Thung Song Hong Station


CNXWORLD said:


> By Khun Rujirode Roj Wirodeburapa​


----------



## wwc234

Appleich said:


> BTS/MRT Light Green Line North Extension - Rap Sip Et Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographs by Khun Krisda Rapeepharp​


......


----------



## Codename B

BMTA 489 NGV Busses 

The first lot of NGV busses (291 out of 489) are ready to leave Laem Chabang port. The first 89 busses are expected to enter service in February, while the rest will be ready at the end of February.



















































http://www.thairath.co.th/content/832334​


----------



## sepul

In Fra Structure said:


> All types of systems are part of the master plan and are dependent on passenger number projections. The Yellow Line is designed to mainly replace the 145 Bus route which used to be quite speedy 20 years ago ,but now takes a very long time at peak hours. Similarly the Pink Monorail Line. There will be at least three additional Monorails going ahead next year. *The problem with KL is that the population is very small at only 1.76 Million*. The catchment area for the Greater Bangkok Metropolis on the other hand, has a population of around 20 million not including transients such as tourists and visitors here on business.



Why did you put the figure for Bangkok including whole metropolitan area, but restrict KL's figure to only within the boundaries of City council?

Greater KL is home to 8-9 million people.


----------



## In Fra Structure

sepul said:


> Why did you put the figure for Bangkok including whole metropolitan area, but restrict KL's figure to only within the boundaries of City council?
> 
> Greater KL is home to 8-9 million people.


Yes Greater KL is around 7.5 Million people or 25% of the Malaysian population. However the coverage of the Mass Transit is not as yet planned to cover the whole of Greater KL so that a station is a short distance from most potential passengers. Because of the low population compared to Bangkok I think that complete coverage of Greater KL is not likely in the future. The point is that the problem with KL mass transit ,especially the monorail, is the low population which is the answer to the poster's question.


----------



## Wisarut

sepul said:


> Why did you put the figure for Bangkok including whole metropolitan area, but restrict KL's figure to only within the boundaries of City council?
> 
> Greater KL is home to 8-9 million people.


Well, For the case of Bangkok (actually Greater BKK), it has become *A RULE of THUMB since 1960's* to include those who live in Nonthaburi (Northern Suburb) and Samut Phrakarn (Southern Subway) - due to the fact that the major movement have involved around the movement to the Northern suburb and Southern suburb in addition to the movement to Eastern suburbs in Minburi - Lad Krabang - Nong Chok and the movement across Chao Phraya river to Thonburi or even Taliang CHan (Northwestern suburb), Bang Khae - Nong Kham (Western suburb), Bang Khun Thian - Rama 2 - Bang Mod - Phra Padaeng (Southwestern suburb) - 

cutting down Bang Khunnont to Taling Chan section from 16.4 km at 123,354 Million Baht to 12.9 km at 111,186 Million Bahthas saved MRTA by 7 billion Baht for the construction of Western extension of Orange line MRT - - construction cost down from 97,271 Million Baht to 90,271 Million Baht - furthermore, the private sector who run Orange line must get the whole orange line 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1484128182

Besrin is going to take another few days to take 291 Aircon NGV buses out of Laem Chabang - paying the custom duty - 427 million Baht custom duty to pay the custom dept to get 291 NGV buses released - 
http://m.posttoday.com/biz/gov/475156
http://thaipublica.org/2017/01/ngv-buses-2/
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1484129851
http://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/548111

2.57 km of subway including a tunnel across Chao Phraya river is no shortage of amazement
http://pe.eng.ku.ac.th/files/semimar/2015/20151017/details.html

Auditing General grilling BMTA Board who sign the contract with Bestrin Thailand for NGV buses despite of the series of wrongdoings
http://www.isranews.org/component/content/article/57-isranews/isranews-news/52940-ppp-52940.html

the latest news about Khon Kaen LRT
https://www.facebook.com/pg/kktt.khonkaen/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1264693583601940

Tax clearance allow the release of 291 NGV buses from Laem CHabang
http://manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000002827 

Need private sector to run Phadung Krungkasem Boat service - with daily passengers of 2000 men a day 
http://www.dailynews.co.th/bangkok/547949

Junta policy of replacing intercity vans with microbuses started on 1 july 2017 and done in 2019
http://skynews.thaimom.net/51427/
http://www.edtguide.com/lifestyle/455482/microbus-2560

the owners of van services around Victory monument gone mad at Junta's policy of replacing vans with microbuses - going to sell of their business at 100 million Baht
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1483967704


----------



## Codename B

*Wiangphing Bus*

Open the new experience in traveling with "Wiangphing Bus" a luxury bus from BKK - Chiang Rai. include buffet meal just only 890 baht. Takes about 12 hours for travel time. You can booking or buy ticket at Callcenter. 1215

Credit: https://www.facebook.com/ArnonNoikh...62412861513.1073742032.100000333022399&type=3


----------



## Wisarut

After the endless complain about the cases of the stations with different names due to the different operators despite of the status as Interchange stations, MRTA has to come up with new criteria of station naming that fit into Thai people's mindsets that pay more attention on the area around stations rather than road name that intersect with the stations which has been proven to be totally unfit into the mindsets of Thai people. 

Here are the list of 4 interchanges which have become a bone of contention for MRTA

1) Mochit of BTS vs Chatuchak Park of MRTA
2) Asok of BTS vs Sukhumvit of MRTA
3) Saladaeng of BTS vs Silom of MRTA
4) Makkasan station of Airport Link vs Phetburi station of MRTA

The station naming issue need to have a consent from BTS and SRT to gain the consensus that every party can agree with

For the case of stations of the planned lines / under construction line, here is the list of the bone of contention 

1) Phatthankarn station of MRTA Yellow Line Monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) vs Hua Mark station of Airport Link - MRTA agrees to change the station name to Hua Mark since Yellow line monorail has to interchange at that Hua Mark station of Airport Link
2) Thonburi - Siriraj station of MRTA Orange line subway vs Siriraj station of Red line commuter - MRTA agrees to change the station name to Siriraj as requested by SRT
3) Bang Khun Nont station of MRTA Orange line subwayy vs Charansanitwongse station of Red line commuter - SRT agrees to change Charansanitwongse station to bang Khun Nont station

4) Hua Mark station of MRTA Orange line subway vs Hua Mark station of Airport Link which is too far away - need to change the name of Hua Mark station of MRTA Orange line subway to something else.

5) Taksin station of Red line commuter vs Wutthakart station of BTS - likely to change from Taksin station of red line commuter to Wutthakart station 
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000004275
http://news.voicetv.co.th/thailand/452127.html


----------



## fantasyridge

In Fra Structure said:


> BSR JV Yellow and Pink Monorail CEO's Visit to Monorail train manufacturers: Just got come photos of the CEOs visit to Hitachi JV factory in Chongching China. I do not seem to be able to post photos here, but I must say that the latest Hitachi Monorail trains in the process of manufacture by Changchun Railway vehicles are impressive. These trains are driverless with central computer control now so they should be able to compete with Bombardier's driverless monorail train offer. However, they do say they need an "attendant". Judging by the photos I believe that BSR were very impressed with the Hitachi/Changchun monorail trains, but Khun Keree of BTS would not say which monorail train he will choose.



Did you hear anything about their trip to Nanjing? 

Would this be the first deployment of this version of Hitachi rolling stock? 

The Innovia is proven in both monorail and light rail installations around the world, in addition to their mature rail control systems. Alas, like everything this will all come down to price.


----------



## In Fra Structure

fantasyridge said:


> Did you hear anything about their trip to Nanjing?
> 
> Would this be the first deployment of this version of Hitachi rolling stock?
> 
> The Innovia is proven in both monorail and light rail installations around the world, in addition to their mature rail control systems. Alas, like everything this will all come down to price.


 I can't comment on the private discussions on their visit to Nanjing or Chongching other than Kuhn Keree would not say which train he prefers. From the photos, it looks like they were looking at the latest Hitachi Monorail Train that will be delivered to another customer. Looks nice and sleek with sloping front for aerodynamics.


----------



## Appleich

Construction contracts for Bangkok's 8th mass transit line are signed today



















Source: https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/1796609557222437





































Source: Ongsa Architects Co., Ltd.


> Six contracts signed for construction of B79.2bn Orange Line
> 
> Bangkok Post | 9 Feb 2017 at 13:55
> 
> *The Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) on Thursday signed six contracts for the construction of the 79.2 bilion-baht Orange Line electric rail route, expected to open in early 2023.*
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister Somkid Jatusripitak presided over the signing of the contracts for construction of the Orange Line, linking the Thailand Cultural Centre and Bangkok’s Min Buri district, with the winning bidders. There are six contracts worth a total of 79.2 billion baht, below the median prices by 505 million baht. The 22.57 kilometre route will have 17 stations, 10 subway and 7 elevated.
> 
> More details: http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1195629/six-contracts-signed-for-construction-of-b79-2bn-orange-line


----------



## Codename B

In Fra Structure said:


> BSR JV Yellow and Pink Monorail CEO's Visit to Monorail train manufacturers: Just got come photos of the CEOs visit to Hitachi JV factory in Chongching China. I do not seem to be able to post photos here, but I must say that the latest Hitachi Monorail trains in the process of manufacture by Changchun Railway vehicles are impressive. These trains are driverless with central computer control now so they should be able to compete with Bombardier's driverless monorail train offer. However, they do say they need an "attendant". Judging by the photos I believe that BSR were very impressed with the Hitachi/Changchun monorail trains, but Khun Keree of BTS would not say which monorail train he will choose.


Would love to see the pictures. You can upload the pictures here: https://postimage.io and then copy the url here.


----------



## Codename B

11th mass transit line got approved by Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) today


source: http://www.teamgroup.co.th/index.ph...an-district-prajadhipok-section-project.html#​
The gold line has just passed EIA today and is in preparation to be presented to the National Environment Board for further consideration.

source: http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2598782



> In other news, the Gold line construction contract had been awarded to Italian-Thai on January 19, 2017. The first phase of the line 1.8 km is scheduled to begin construction this year and be completed in 2018.
> 
> The rolling stock will be a driverless automated guideway transit (AGT) with rubber tyres to reduce noise. One car can accommodate 80-100 passengers, up to six cars can be connected.
> 
> source: http://www.thanakom.co.th/thanakom/pic/news/news-20.pdf


----------



## In Fra Structure

https://postimg.org/image/l7qisoqav/]







[/url]image sharing[/IMG]

BSR Visit to Hitachi Monorail factory Chongching


----------



## In Fra Structure

https://postimg.org/image/iu793jzgt/]









This week's BSR Visit to evaluate Hitachi Monorail Trains at Hitachi and the Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. Chongqing China


----------



## In Fra Structure

https://postimg.org/image/gft40ustz/]









This week's BSR Visit to evaluate Hitachi Monorail Trains at Hitachi and the Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. Chongqing China


----------



## Codename B

In Fra Structure said:


> This week's BSR Visit to evaluate Hitachi Monorail Trains at Hitachi and the Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. Chongqing China


That looks sleek. Hope they pick this one.


----------



## In Fra Structure

BTS press release 10.02.2017: Within our Mass Transit business, on 14 December 2016, MRTA officially announced that the “BSR Joint Venture (BSR)” (a Joint Venture between BTS Group, STEC and RATCH) proposed the best offer for the monorail projects of the Pink Line (Khae Rai to Min Buri; 34.5km, 30 stations) and the Yellow Line (Lad Prao to Sam Rong; 30.4km, 23 stations). BSR is currently in negotiations with MRTA pursuant to the procedures stated in the Private Investments in State Undertakings Act B.E. 2556 (2013). The contracts are expected to be signed in April 2017 and the lines opened for service in 2020 after 39 months of construction.
As of December 2016, according to MRTA, the civil works for the Green Line – South (Bearing – Samut Prakarn; 12.8km, 9 stations) extension was 100% completed and the Green Line North (Mo Chit – Saphan Mai – Ku Kot; 18.4km, 16 stations) extension was 19% completed, ahead of the target by 2%. We expect the first station of the Green Line South (Samrong-E15) is targeted to be in operation in March – April 2017 . The Green Line South and North extension are targeted to begin full operation in late 2018 and 2020, respectively and the contract award for the combined 31.2km of these green line extensions will be prior the operation.
The government has taken firm steps to develop the country’s transportation infrastructure by expediting several rail mass transit projects (for example, Pink, Yellow & Orange Lines and Green, Blue and Purple Line extension to expand mass transit coverage. At no other time in the history of Bangkok’s mass transit system has such effort been expended. More projects under the BMA are also in the pipeline. For instance, the Grey Line (Watcharaphol – Thong lo phase I; 16.3km, 15 stations), the Light Rail Transit (LRT) - Bang Na – Suvarnabhumi Airport (18.3km, 14 stations) and the Green Line West (Bang Wa – Borommaratchachonnani; 7.0km, 6 stations) are also expected to open for bidding in the next 2 years. The award of the Pink and Yellow lines to BSR further enhances our competitiveness to win these additional lines through improved connectivity and economies of scale.


----------



## wwc234

*MRT Sukhumvit line north extension - (18.4 km)
*


wwc234 said:


> ประชาสัมพันธ์ความก้าวหน้าโครงการฯ
> ภาพความก้าวหน้าการดำเนินงานก่อสร้างสถานีและทางวิ่งรถไฟฟ้า ได้ติดตั้งชิ้นส่วนสำเร็จรูปงานทางวิ่งรถไฟฟ้าช่วงสถานีรถไฟฟ้า (track support box pier )และเริ่มติดตั้งชิ้นส่วนต่อคานสถานีแล้ว ที่บริเวณสถานีกรมทหารราบที่ 11 (N16) และได้ติดตั้งทางวิ่งรถไฟฟ้าใกล้ถึงหน้าร้านอาหารบางบัวแล้ว โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว ช่วงหมอชิต-สะพานใหม่-คูคต การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย ภาพถ่ายเมื่อวันที่ 9 กุมภาพันธ์ 2560 การดำเนินงานยกติดตั้งชิ้นส่วนโครงสร้าง จะดำเนินงานช่วงเวลา 22.00 น.- 05.00 น หากทำให้ไม่ได้รับสะดวกในการสัญจร รฟม.และโครงการฯ ต้องขออภัยมาในโอกาสนี้
> ขอขอบคุณภาพถ่ายจากที่ปรึกษา PCGRN
> 
> “รฟม. เรายกระดับชีวิตเมือง”
> สอบถามข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม CALL CENTER 0-2716-4044 0-2115-6000 โทรสาร 0-2716-4019
> กองสื่อสารองค์กร สำนักผู้ว่าการ การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย www.mrta.co.th e-mail : [email protected]
> ติดตามรายละเอียดอื่นๆของโครงการฯ ที่ www.mrta-greenlinenorth.com www.facebook.com/greenlinenorth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Greenlinenorth/posts/1852912504990089
> ประชาสัมพันธ์ความก้าวหน้าโครงการฯ
> ภาพความก้าวหน้าการดำเนินงานก่อสร้างสถานีและทางวิ่งรถไฟฟ้า ได้ติดตั้งชิ้นส่วนสำเร็จรูปงานทางวิ่งรถไฟฟ้าช่วงสถานีรถไฟฟ้า (track support box pier )และเริ่มติดตั้งชิ้นส่วนต่อคานสถานีแล้ว ที่บริเวณสถานีสะพานใหม่ (N20) และได้ติดตั้งทางวิ่งรถไฟฟ้าใกล้ถึงหน้าห้างบิ๊กซีสะพานใหม่แล้ว โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว ช่วงหมอชิต-สะพานใหม่-คูคต การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย ภาพถ่ายเมื่อวันที่ 9 กุมภาพันธ์ 2560 การดำเนินงานยกติดตั้งชิ้นส่วนโครงสร้าง จะดำเนินงานช่วงเวลา 22.00 น.- 05.00 น หากทำให้ไม่ได้รับสะดวกในการสัญจร รฟม.และโครงการฯ ต้องขออภัยมาในโอกาสนี้
> ขอขอบคุณภาพถ่ายจากที่ปรึกษา PCGRN
> 
> “รฟม. เรายกระดับชีวิตเมือง”
> สอบถามข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม CALL CENTER 0-2716-4044 0-2115-6000 โทรสาร 0-2716-4019
> กองสื่อสารองค์กร สำนักผู้ว่าการ การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย www.mrta.co.th e-mail : [email protected]
> ติดตามรายละเอียดอื่นๆของโครงการฯ ที่ www.mrta-greenlinenorth.com www.facebook.com/greenlinenorth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Greenlinenorth/posts/1852810031667003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mrta-greenlinenorth.com/16392801/ศูนย์ซ่อมบำรุง-และ-อาคารจอดแล้วจร


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138302411#post138302411


----------



## Codename B

*BMA Gold Line | Construction in April*

BMA Gold line is now set to be constructed in April along with the Pink and Yellow line Monorails. The Rolling stock that will be used is Woojin from South Korea. The line is expected to be operational next year 2018.

Woojin 









source: http://m.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1487051658​


----------



## Codename B

SRT Commuter Lines | Three Extensions Approved










The board of State Railway of Thailand (SRT) had approved the following extensions yesterday:

SRT Light Red line East extension | 5.7 km - (Taling Chan - Siriraj)

SRT Light Red line West extension | 14.8 km - (Taling Chan - Salaya)

SRT Dark Red line North extension | 8.84 km - (Rangsit - Thammasat University)

They will be given to the Cabinet for approval in June and the bidding are expected to be held in October-November. 
These extensions are expected to be operational in 2021.

source: http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/741074

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

For the progress of two other on-going projects:

SRT Red line Missing Link extension | 25.9 km - (Bang Sue - Phaya Thai - Makkasan - Hua Mak) 

SRT Airport Rail Link extension | 21.8 km - (Phaya Thai - Bang Sue - Don Mueang Airport)

Both lines are in the process of adjusting their plan. They are expected to be up for bidding mid 2017.









Map Created by: http://www.realist.co.th/blog/รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง/

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

For the progress of two under construction lines by SRT: 

*SRT Light Red line | 15 km - U/C: 100%*

*SRT Dark Red line | 26 km - U/C: 80.05%*

The light red line is waiting for the dark red line to set up electrification and the rolling stocks for both lines by Hitachi will arrive next year.
Both lines are expected to be operational in 2020. 



CNXWORLD said:


> *สถานีทุ่งสองห้อง*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *สถานีวัดเสมียนนารี*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *สถานีดอนเมือง*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo By Nirun Natim*​


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension | 27 km - U/C: 89.16%*

Wat Mangkorn Underground Station



CNXWORLD said:


> *สถานีวัดมังกร (China town)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo By สิบสี่ เมษา‎*​



*MRT Sukhumvit line North extension | 18.4 km - U/C: 21.75%*



CNXWORLD said:


> *Photo By ศิริศักดิ์ ศรีพลอย‎*​



*MRT Sukhumvit line South extension | 12.8 km - U/C: 100%* 



CNXWORLD said:


> https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/?fref=ts​



*MRT Purple line | 23 km*


MRT Purple Line, BKK by iam28mm, on Flickr​


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Skywalk Redevelopments & Extensions*











*Pathumwan Skywalk Redevelopment | U/C*

MBK Section | Completed


Bangkok by rung sirapat, on Flickr









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQu0VMwDkqx/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQpBNuMBvDI/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQX9An4AY1b/

Siam Discovery Interchange Section | U/C









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQW-NrZlMdD/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQNa4ZiDR3K/









เครดิคภาพ https://twitter.com/imtaiki


*Siam Skywalk Redevelopment | U/C*


















By Teerapong Robkob


*Bangkok Skyline Skywalk | U/C*

Pratunam Section | Completed









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQuxnqBlJSi/

Gaysorn Section | U/C









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQusb_zlohn/​


----------



## Wisarut

Clear Point from Junta - BMA must control BTS Skytrain from Khoo Khot to Pak Nam
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/741420


raising the issue on 25.9 km red line commuter extension from Bangsue Central to Hua Lamphong and Hua mark at 44,157.76 Million Baht since it requires to shut down the rail operation to Bangkok terminus at Hua Lamphong but Bangsue central is not done yet - so it can cause heavy traffic jam 

There will be 4 elevated station at Phayathai, Makkasan, Ram Khamhaeng and Hua Mark with 3 underground station at Samsen, Rajvithi and Yommarat and 2 at grade station at Yotse and Hua Lamphong across 13 level crossings 

there are 3 contracts for this red line commuter extension
contract 1 Civil work on Bangsue - Hua Lamphong and Bangsue Makkasan - 13.3 km at 15,608 Million Baht
contract 2 Civil work on Makkasan - Hua mark- 12.6 km at 6,998 Million Baht
Contract 3: Electromechanic (electrification) and EMU at 17,300 ล้านบาท Million Baht with 2.7% consultant fee from the whole project at 44,700 Million Baht
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000017426
plan for red line commuter extension
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Glc2PE63lk8
Subsidized ticket price for purple line - 15 Baht flat rate for adults, 14 Baht float rate for students and 8 Baht flat rate for children and senior citizens on weekend Effectively on 4 march 2017 until the connection from Bangsue to Taopoon of Blue ring is opened
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/862716


----------



## Codename B

Construction of BTS Gold Line along the Chao Phraya River likely to start this April

The privately-funded BTS extension could change the face of the riverside. 

BY MONRUEDEE JANSUTTIPAN | FEB 21, 2017










*Despite opposition from some Klong San locals, construction of the BTS Gold Line from BTS Krung Thonburi to Taksin Hospital is expected to start this April.*

Prachachat reports that Krungthep Thanakom, the state enterprise that belongs to BMA, are awaiting final approval from cabinet for their proposed construction plan for the three-station extension, as well as approval from the National Environmental Board, which is currently reviewing an environmental impact assessment (EIA).

Looking likely to become the shortest BTS extension of all, the 2.7km project along Charoen Nakorn Road will be separated into two parts with a total four stations.

The first part consisting of three stations across 1.8km—Krung Thonburi (G1, next to the current BTS Krung Thonburi), Icon Siam Station (G2, next to the megaproject of the same name) and Khlong San Station (G3, next to Taksin Hospital, the hip Jam Factory compound and Klong San Pier)—is expected to be operational as early as next year. 

The second part of the project along Somdet Chao Phraya Road, comprising a fourth station at Wat Anongkharam (G4), will supposedly follow in 2023, covering another 0.9km. 

According to Surapong Laoha-Unya, Director and COO of the BTS, the B2.08 billion project will be at least partially funded by private groups, including Icon Siam, the mega mixed-use property featuring malls and residences that's set to open on Charoen Nakorn Road later this year.

The project's EIA should face close scrutiny because the Gold Line's proposed elevated track contravenes regulations that prohibit developments that obscure the scenery of Rattanakosin Island. However, the BMA has called for an exemption in this case by saying the proposed elevated track is cheaper compared to the alternative of an underground track. 

Krungthep Thanakom says the BTS has already expressed its intention to invest in the construction and operation of the line for 30 years. It plans to use a fully automated, driverless transit system for the operation, with two trains and three carriages carrying 80-100 people each. The Gold Line is projected to welcome 47,300 passengers a day for the first three stations, and 81,000 pasengers per day when the last station opens.

The Gold Line will cross, and potentially connect, with two other mass rapid train lines: the State Railway of Thailand's Red Line and the MRT Purple Line, which will have a station on Prachathipok Road. 

http://bk.asia-city.com/city-living/news/bts-gold-line-will-start-construction-april


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Purple line | 23 km*



CNXWORLD said:


> *By khun Chao Chaowanan Singchai*​


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line extension | 27 km - U/C: 89.16%*



CNXWORLD said:


> *สถานีสนามไชย*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1510716652...716652570737/1640424426266625/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ฺBy Khun Surapol Supawattanakul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fte.kmutnb?hc_ref=SEARCH​


----------



## Codename B

Common Ticket Card Mangmoon progress is 90% and is to be ready in June.

source: http://www.tnamcot.com/content/661479


















By Oat Heaven P. Sara


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok Mass Transit Plan | 648.75 KM by 2022 










5 Projects Currently Under Constructions










3 Projects to be constructed in April-June
_Note: Gold line is not included in the infographic_









*BTS Sukhumvit line | 22.25 km*
MRT Sukhumvit line South extension | 12.8 km - U/C: 100% 
MRT Sukhumvit line North extension | 18.4 km - U/C: 21.75%
MRT Sukhumvit line Second South extension | 7 km - Preparing for Cabinet Approval
MRT Sukhumvit line Second North extension | 9 km - Preparing for Cabinet Approval

*BTS Silom line | 14.5 km*
*MRT Blue line | 20.8 km*
MRT Blue line extension | 27 km - U/C: 89.16%
MRT Blue line west extension | 8 km - Preparing for Cabinet Approval

*SRT Airport Rail Link | 28 km*
SRT Airport Rail Link extension | 21.8 km - Bidding in Mid 2017
SRT Airport Rail Link HSR extension | 193.5 km - Bidding Q4 2017

*MRT Purple line | 23 km*
MRT Purple line extension | 23.6 km - Construction in 2018

*SRT Light Red line | 15 km - U/C: 100%* - Waiting for Dark Red line to set up electrification
SRT Light Red line East extension | 5.7 km - Bidding in Oct-Nov 2017
SRT Light Red line West extension | 14.8 km - Bidding in Oct-Nov 2017

*SRT Dark Red line | 26 km - U/C: 83.06%*
SRT Red line Missing Link extension | 25.5 km - Bidding in Mid 2017
SRT Dark Red line North extension | 8.84 km - Bidding in Oct-Nov 2017

*MRT Orange line | 22.57 km - U/C: Prep*
MRT Orange line extension | 17.5 km - Construction in 2018

*MRT Pink line | 34.5 km* - Construction contract to be signed in April
*MRT Yellow line | 30.4 km* - Construction contract to be signed in April
*BTS Gold line | 1.8 km* - Construction in April
*BMA Grey line | 16.25 km* - Under EIA

_Note: the extensions of BTS Sukhumvit line are owned by MRTA, so they are called MRT Sukhumvit line north and south extensions._


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station | U/C: 55.91%

















Rendered by Render Thailand

















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Srx63UZoKSU


SRT Dark Red line | 26 km - U/C: 81.48%


















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Srx63UZoKSU

Lak Si Station









By Khun Watcharapong Udompaiboonsuk‎

Lak Hok Station









By khun Pat Saksit Pongsri‎​


----------



## In Fra Structure

https://postimg.org/image/6db4oovy9

CK Plan of works for Orange Line Contracts E1 & E2:
The MRT Orange Line (East Section) Project (i) Contract E1 scope of works is the design and construction of underground structure at Thailand Cultural Centre – Ram Khamhaeng 12 Section. Route length approximate 6.29 km. and approximate 12-20 meters deep under existing ground with cut and cover tunnel, bored tunnels and 3 cut and cover underground stations, the connection to the existing Thailand Cultural Centre Station, architectural works and building services within the stations together with other works and (ii) Contract E2 scope of works is the design and construction of underground structure at Ram Khamhaeng 12 – Hua Mak Section. Route length approximate 3.44 km. and approximate 20-30 meters deep under existing ground with bored tunnels, 4 cut and cover underground stations, architectural works and building services within the stations together with other works.


----------



## dimlys1994

Bangkok map on urbanrail.net was updated with SRT Light Red Line, full alignment of Airport Rail Link and MRT Orange Line:
http://www.urbanrail.net/as/bang/bangkok.htm


----------



## hyperdimension

dimlys1994 said:


> Bangkok map on urbanrail.net was updated with SRT Light Red Line, full alignment of Airport Rail Link and MRT Orange Line


Minburi is not north of Lat Phrao!


----------



## sdery

hyperdimension said:


> Minburi is not north of Lat Phrao!


Similar to the London Underground map, some geographic short cuts were likely made to make the map flow better.


----------



## sdery

Any updates on the roll out of the common ticket for BTS and MRT? Will SRT commuter lines be included (dark/light red lines, airport link)?


----------



## Appleich

^^ According to this report by Thairath Newspaper (Feb 27, 2017), Bidding for system installations is now underway by BMTA. They hope that the whole process would be completed within September which is the Transport Ministry's current deadline. 7 million Mangmoom cards (Spider card) will be issued in the first lot by June. Here's timeline:


Code:


April:               System installations contract awarded
May:                Contract signed
June:               Operational with BTS (Sukhumvit line), MRT (Blue and Purple lines) and Airport Link
September:       BMTA's buses (700-800 buses in the first lot; mostly non-air conditioned buses)
in 2018:           EXAT's expressways and Motorway 7 (Bangkok - Chonburi)

Other references: Common ticketing due for June launch, Spider card in BMTA's hands.


----------



## Codename B

MRT Orange line | 22.57 km - U/C 

Soil testing at Ramkhamhaeng 83/3



thanawat said:


> เริ่มแล้วงานสำรวจชั้นดิ



MRT Blue line extension | 27 km - U/C: 89.16%


















https://www.facebook.com/prpmc.blueline/posts/1369726589715212

Sneak peak of Itsarapap Underground Station









https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/ph...805005166382876/?type=3&hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE​


----------



## dimlys1994




----------



## wwc234

bts test form bearing to samrong and bts light greenline south extension form bearing to samut prakan full open 2018
















































http://www.komchadluek.net/news/regional/265142
















clip
https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/videos/1804346619825559/
https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/videos/1804350216491866/

















































http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000026470
















http://news.voicetv.co.th/thailand/470847.html








http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1489565566
http://www.dietboxthailand.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/สถานีรถไฟฟ้า-BTS-ช่องนนทรี.jpg
http://www.topofliving.com/wp-content/uploads/map6-ideo.jpg


----------



## Appleich

BTS/MRT Light Green Line Extension
BTS/MRT Light Green Line extension to Samrong (E15) will be fully operational on April 3, 2017 (1-month free services). The rest part of the line (to Kheha Samut Prakarn; E23) will be operational within 2018.









Source: http://www.komchadluek.net/news/regional/265142






SRT Dark Red Line and Bang Sue Grand Station
Recent update from MAA Consultants Co., Ltd.














































Source: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1453109018084991&id=426629864066250​


----------



## Codename B

Ratchaphrasong Skywalk


DSCF4078 by leadergod1, on Flickr


MBK-Siam Discovery Skywalk









By Fah Chantharachota


Chaloem Pao Skywalk









































































https://www.facebook.com/pg/jaabarchitects/photos/?tab=album&album_id=714958308669202​


----------



## Crazy Dude

Amazing Bangkok. :cheers1:


----------



## Codename B

SRT Airport Rail Link HSR extension | 193.5 km

The Airport Rail Link will run at a speed of 160 km/h while in Bangkok, when leaving Lat Krabang station towards Suvarnabhumi Airport and onto Pattaya and Rayong the Airport Rail Link will run at a speed of 250 km/h.










WalkerEmp said:


> _*Thailand’s HSR Eastern Line project to be replaced by the Airport Rail Link system.*
> _
> After years of discussion concerning HSR Eastern Line (Bangkok-Rayong) project. Today (16 Mar 2017), the board of eastern economic corridor development has agreed to abolish the HSR Eastern Line project and to extend the current Airport Rail Link services to connect three airports together. The integration could down the costs from 152.5 billion to around 110-120 billion baht.


----------



## sdery

Will any of the existing sections of ARL be converted to 4-track sections to accommodate HSR or will it share track with the ARL City Line? Also, will the new HSR line actually serve Suvarnabhumi Airport or just Lad Krabang (for some reason I thought passengers at Suvarnabhumi would have to take a shuttle to Lad Krabang for the HSR service)?


----------



## Codename B

Sharing the track with ARL and the signaling will have to be upgraded to accommodate HSR and new trains will be purchased that can accommodate a higher speed.

The idea is that the Airport Rail Link will replace the HSR eastern line and seamlessly connect three airports: Don Mueang, Suvarnabhumi and U-Tapao airport.
So basically it will be a really really long Airport Rail Link line with a speed of 160 km/h from Don Muang Airport to Lat Krabang and 200-250 km/h from Lat Krabang to Rayong.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Codename B said:


> Sharing the track with ARL and the signaling will have to be upgraded to accommodate HSR and new trains will be purchased that can accommodate a higher speed.
> 
> The idea is that the Airport Rail Link will replace the HSR eastern line and seamlessly connect three airports: Don Mueang, Suvarnabhumi and U-Tapao airport.
> So basically it will be a really really long Airport Rail Link line with a speed of 160 km/h from Don Muang Airport to Lat Krabang and 200-250 km/h from Lat Krabang to Rayong.


30 years ago, myself and a Pattaya Hotelier/politician who was a Senator in the Government, came up with the idea of the HSR from Don Mueang Airport to Pattaya and the Eastern Seaboard via Suvarnabhumi Airport. This was his dream, unfortunately he died recently but it is nice to know that they have at last gone back to the original and sensible plan and his dream may at last be fulfilled.

As shown on the map, the HSR will not stop at Lad Krabang station and will stop at Suvarnabhumi Airport, which is in Lad Krabang District, before heading onwards to Pattaya and the Eastern Seaboard, Rayong and U-Tapao. There is no need to widen the track as suggested in this forum, as there is sufficient accommodation for the HSR trains to pass the City Line trains at each station. I also envisage that not all HSR trains will run all the way to the Eastern Seaboard with higher frequencies between Don Mueang and Suvarabumi Airports.


----------



## wwc234

http://akizone.deviantart.com/art/Tuk-tuk-369176119


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station

Setting up the main entrance roof



CNXWORLD said:


> *วิธีวางโครงหลังคาของโดมสถานีกลางบางซื่อน่าจะตามภาพนี้เลย*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Khun Komsak Sritakhet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *โครงเหล็กแดงมาละเตรียมขึ้นโครงหลังคาแย้ว*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Khun Yongyut Yut*​


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station | U/C: 57.3%

_Largest railway station in Southeast Asia with 26 platforms and with more than 280,000 m2 floor area_

















By Khun Chad









By Khun Pon



CNXWORLD said:


> *มันใหญ่มาก*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Khun ossathorn Hanratchata*​


----------



## Codename B

MRT Blue Line Extension | 27 km - U/C: 89.16%

VDO Presentation of structural work on steel crossings (Bowstring)








MRT Orange Line | 22.57 km - U/C 



CNXWORLD said:


> *งานเจาะสำรวจชั้นดิน (หน้าม.ราม)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By khun Patcha Setiz*​




MRT Sukhumvit Line South Extension | 12.8 km - U/C: 100% 



Appleich said:


> BTS/MRT Light Green Line extension to Samrong (E15) will be fully operational on April 3, 2017 (1-month free services). The rest part of the line (to Kheha Samut Prakarn; E23) will be operational within 2018.​

























































By RenderThailand​


----------



## ulamulaman

Codename B said:


> MRT Blue Line Extension | 27 km - U/C: 89.16%
> 
> VDO Presentation of structural work on steel crossings (Bowstring)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRT Orange Line | 22.57 km - U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRT Sukhumvit Line South Extension | 12.8 km - U/C: 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By RenderThailand​


Wow time to visit bangkok. Do you have any idea how long can one remain in paid area? Thinking of joyriding on this line when im back to bangkok


----------



## Codename B

ulamulaman said:


> Wow time to visit bangkok. Do you have any idea how long can one remain in paid area? Thinking of joyriding on this line when im back to bangkok


After swiping the card for entry into any BTS stations, one should exit within 120 min. 

In June, a common ticketing system (Mangmoon) will be in service, so we should be able to stay in the paid area for 2 hours in all systems (BTS, MRT, ARL, SRT).


----------



## Codename B

MRT Blue Line West Extension | 8 km

The extension will be given to the Cabinet next month, if approved construction can then begin in September.

*Blue Line extension, freeway pends cabinet approval*
26 Mar 2017 at 04:00 WRITER: AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK










> The Transport Ministry is preparing to seek approval from the cabinet for the Blue Line extension connecting Bang Khae and Phutthamonthon Sai 4 and the Rama III Road-Dao Khanong-Western Outer Ring Road Expressway worth more than 50 billion baht in total.
> 
> Peraphon Thawornsupacharoen, deputy permanent secretary for transport, said the eight kilometre Blue Line electric railway extension, valued at 21.1 billion baht, and the 11km expressway, worth 31.2 million baht, would be tabled in the cabinet meeting for approval next month.
> 
> He was speaking on Friday after a meeting on this year's urgent transportation infrastructure action plan.
> 
> Mr Peraphon said the rail project was now under the consideration of the National Economic and Social Development Board (NESDB). It would be forwarded to the cabinet along with the expressway project for approval.
> 
> _If the cabinet green-lighted both infrastructure projects next month, the bidding for both would be open in June with contracts signed in August. The construction of both would start this September._
> 
> source: http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/1221270/blue-line-extension-freeway-pends-cabinet-approval




MRT Pink line | 34.5 km & MRT Yellow line | 30.4 km

Both monorails will have their construction contract signed next month :cheers:












> _Mr Peraphon said the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand has also confirmed the agency would next month sign contracts with private operators on two electric rail routes: the 34.5km Pink Line from Khae Rai to Min Buri, costing 56.6 billion baht, and the 30.4km Yellow Line from Lat Phrao to Samrong, worth 54.6 billion baht._
> 
> A draft of the first contract is nearly complete. When complete, Thai and Chinese authorities will draft the second contract concerning hiring project consultants.
> 
> source: http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/1221270/blue-line-extension-freeway-pends-cabinet-approval


----------



## fantasyridge

Codename B said:


> MRT Blue Line West Extension | 8 km
> 
> The extension will be given to the Cabinet next month, if approved construction can then begin in September.
> 
> *Blue Line extension, freeway pends cabinet approval*
> 26 Mar 2017 at 04:00 WRITER: AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRT Pink line | 34.5 km & MRT Yellow line | 30.4 km
> 
> Both monorails will have their construction contract signed next month :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




By "signing contracts" does that mean just approving the BTS-led consortium for Pink & Yellow? What role are Chinese authorities playing?


----------



## Codename B

^^

Concession contract. Under the contract, the MRTA will be responsible for purchasing the land, while the joint venture builds the stations within three years. After that, they will retain the concession to operate the monorail service for 30 years.

When the contract is signed, they can then get ready for construction.


I'm not sure what role the Chinese authorities are playing though.


----------



## Codename B

MRTA has published VDO Presentations of the upcoming Pink Line and Yellow Line Monorails today.


----------



## Codename B

Gaysorn Walk & Ratchaphrasong Walk

"Gaysorn Walk" and "Ratchaphrasong Walk" linking BTS Chid Lom Station all the way to Pratunam district is now open for pedestrians.









https://www.facebook.com/GaysornVillage/



































































































https://www.facebook.com/GaysornVil...69946178489/10155269930938489/?type=3&theater​


----------



## zntfdr

*BTS Samrong Station Opens in Bangkok*


> Starting today the BTS Sukhumvit line has a new terminal station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samrong is the first station of a 12.8 km Sukhumvit Line South Extension, planned to open next year.
> 
> For the first month, traveling from Bearing to Samrong will be free of charge.
> 
> Samrong will also be an interchange station with the MRT Yellow Line (30.4 km of length, opening in 2020), that will cover the north-eastern side of Bangkok.
> 
> As always, we’ve updated both our Online Bangkok Metro Map and our Bangkok Metro App (pending release), available on the App Store.


https://medium.com/kimchi-media/samrong-station-opens-in-bangkok-6bb234c80695

Note: I'm the author of the map/app/article, any feedback is more than welcome


----------



## Wisarut

the underground water leak at Wang Boorapha station is going to add almost 1000 Million Baht cost overrun for ITD (contractor) but MRTA refusing to pay the compensation for underground water issue

ITD won the contract for subway extension from Hua Lamphong to Sanam Chai station (2.85 km) at 10,884,675,580.00 Baht
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000033616&


----------



## Wisarut

Now, it is official - Big Too coming to open the section from bearing to Samrong today - even though the regular traffic will be started at 1.00 PM of 3 April 2017
https://twitter.com/BTS_SkyTrain/status/848737675632795648
https://www.matichonweekly.com/hot-news/article_30251
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1348524201859858&id=185513641494259


----------



## dixiadetie

The BTS lines are being extended. But the rolling stocks are still in 4-car.
Will there any plan to expand to 6-car train ?


----------



## Wisarut

dixiadetie said:


> The BTS lines are being extended. But the rolling stocks are still in 4-car.
> Will there any plan to expand to 6-car train ?


Once extension from Mochit to Khoo khot and Samrong to Pak Nam have been opened for traffic => 2020 - 2021


----------



## fantasyridge

Now that Blue Line Extension is approved, who is going to be awarded the rail systems contract? Anyone know?


----------



## Wisarut

fantasyridge said:


> Now that Blue Line Extension is approved, who is going to be awarded the rail systems contract? Anyone know?


BEM for sure for a god reason - and it is a foolish movement to make different operator on the different section of Blue ring as advocated by politicians and their lackeys


----------



## fantasyridge

Wisarut said:


> BEM for sure for a god reason - and it is a foolish movement to make different operator on the different section of Blue ring as advocated by politicians and their lackeys




Sorry, not talking about operator. I mean from whom are they going to buy the rolling stock, signalling, SCADA, passenger information systems, etc.


----------



## Wisarut

fantasyridge said:


> Sorry, not talking about operator. I mean from whom are they going to buy the rolling stock, signalling, SCADA, passenger information systems, etc.


BEM - clear and simple but which supplier (Siemens or so) is another matter.


----------



## In Fra Structure

dixiadetie said:


> The BTS lines are being extended. But the rolling stocks are still in 4-car.
> Will there any plan to expand to 6-car train ?



Inside info: BTS have already ordered more 4-car trains for the extended Green Lines to be delivered as follows: 22 x 4 Car trains to be delivered 2018/2019 and 24 x 4 car trains in 2020/21 split between Siemens and the Chinese manufacturers. There are no 6 car trains as yet planned. The extra 4-car trains that will be added to the fleet allows BTS to run at a 75 second intervals at peak hours to accommodate more passengers. The important thing is shorter intervals between trains, not 6 car trains running at longer intervals so that the platform becomes overcrowded. Extra cars will be inserted in the future depending on passenger numbers. As yet, BTS are considering adding one extra car, making a 5-car set once the passenger numbers increase further, in the same way as they added only one-car to their previous 3-car sets. The maximum number of cars that can be accommodated is 6.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Wisarut said:


> BEM - clear and simple but which supplier (Siemens or so) is another matter.


I would have said it was only between Siemens and the Chinese trains as used on the BTS. However, I noticed on the latest designs that they have allowed for Purple line trains to enter the Blue Line system at Tao Poon, so perhaps Japanese as well.


----------



## Wisarut

Guide to travel along BTS Skytrain in English here:
https://www.bts.co.th/_admin/uploadfiles/files/754.pdf


----------



## wwc234

Tha Phra MRT Station
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tha_Phra_MRT_Station
http://www.komchadluek.net/news/regional/269766


----------



## Codename B

BTS Mo Chit & MRT Chatuchak Park Station


















By Chenko Azcrilez



























By Love Kimiku


MRT Blue Line Extension | 27 km - U/C: 89.16%

Sanam Chai Station
































































By Mda Panyavut Bangplad​


----------



## Codename B

BTS Gold line | 1.8 km

BTS has officially stated that they want to use Bombardier for the Gold line. 
Construction for this line will begin this year and will be completed at the end of next year.

source: http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1491382214

















​


----------



## wwc234

ิbts morchit(N8) to Samrong(E15)


----------



## Codename B

MRT Blue Line Extension | 27 km - U/C: 91.45%

Bang Wa Station



























By Love Kimiku​


----------



## Wisarut

Who is going to become operator for Red line commuter - those SRT union vs those private sectors (BTSC / BEM)? SRT Board going to set up the new subsidiary to run Red line commuter after their own miserable records of running Airport link to the point SRT board and eventually SRT union have to reluctantly give up Airport Link to private sector 
http://www.matichon.co.th/news/529736
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000037909


----------



## Codename B

MRTA gears up to sign monorail deals - Project plans head to cabinet late this month

18 Apr 2017 at 07:00 | WRITER: AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK










*The Mass Rapid Transit Authority (MRTA) plans to submit the Pink and Yellow line electric train projects to the cabinet for approval later this month and sign their construction contracts early next month. 

The two monorail projects involve the 30.4km Yellow Line, worth 52 billion baht, which will stretch from the Lat Phrao area to Samrong in Samut Prakan, and the 34.5km Pink Line (53.5 billion baht), which will run from Nonthaburi's Khae Rai to Bangkok's eastern Min Buri district.*

MRTA deputy governor Theeraphan Tachasirinugune, who is in charge of strategy and planning, said the agency will forward the project plans to the cabinet for approval late this month.

BSR Joint Venture, which is made up of BTS Group Holding Plc, Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction Plc (STEC) and Ratchaburi Electricity Generating Holding Plc (Ratch), beat Bangkok Expressway and Metro Co (BEM) in bidding late last year to secure the two projects.

BTS holds 75% of the consortium, while STEC holds 15% and Ratch owns 10%. BEM is the operator of Bangkok's first subway line, which runs from Hua Lamphong to Bang Sue.

A selection committee formed under Section 35 of the 2013 Private Investments in State Undertakings Act has vetted details of the two projects, negotiated project prices with the bid winner and come up with conclusions, according to Mr Theeraphan.

The results of the negotiations have also been sent to the State Enterprise Policy Office and the Office of the Attorney-General for consideration.

The deputy governor said the deliberation work has now been completed. The MRTA is waiting for this to be returned to the Transport Ministry so it can be presented to the cabinet for approval.

The construction and installation of operation systems for the two projects is expected to be wrapped up within three years and three months of the contracts being signed, Mr Theeraphan said.

But these contracts do not include proposals by BSR Joint Venture to further extend the two lines.

It has proposed extending a 2.6km section from the Yellow Line's Lat Phrao station to the Ratchayothin station on the Green Line (Mor Chit-Saphan Mai-Khu Kot) as well as a 2.8km section from Chaeng Watthana Road to Muang Thong Thani on the Pink Line.

Both extension plans would require environmental impact assessments (EIA) and feasibility studies to be carried out first, according to Mr Theeraphan.

The bid winner would be responsible for all the costs of the line extensions, including construction and land expropriation, while the MRTA would play a coordinating role, he said, adding that the two extensions are not binding on the main projects.

He said the extension plans may be scrapped if a deal cannot be made.

The work on the Pink and Yellow lines will be carried out under the Private-Public Partnership net cost model, he added. Under this approach, the private sector will shoulder the cost of construction, civil engineering, operation systems, electric trains and service, maintenance and fare collection.

The concessions will be granted for 33 years and three months, Mr Theeraphan said.

The projects will be divided into two parts handled separately, the deputy governor said. The first will cover the design work, civil engineering as well as system and train installations -- also lasting for three years and three months -- while the other will involve train services and maintenance, which will last for 30 years, he said.

STEC managing director Wallop Rungkitworasathien said his company will focus on design and construction work, with the former likely drawn up within six months.

The MRTA indicated earlier that it had drafted plans to develop the land around both lines. The Pink Line will have a depot and a park-and-ride area covering 208 rai at Soi 192 of Ramkhamhaeng Road, while the Yellow Line will have 112 rai at the Si Iam intersection in Bang Na for similar purposes. it said.

*Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith said earlier the MRTA will ask the cabinet in June to approve three more electric rail line projects.

They are the 8km Blue Line extension (Bang Kae-Buddha Monthon Sai 4), the 16.4km western Orange Line (Thailand Cultural Centre-Taling Chan) and the 23.6km southern Purple Line (Tao Poon-Rat Burana). The total estimated cost is 275 billion baht.*

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1233694/mrta-gears-up-to-sign-monorail-deals


----------



## Codename B

^^

In summary

_Current lines: 108.55 km_
*BTS Sukhumvit line | 22.25 km*
*BTS Silom line | 14.5 km*
*MRT Blue line | 20.8 km* 
*SRT Airport Rail Link | 28 km*
*MRT Purple line | 23 km*

_Under Constructions Lines & Extensions: 121.77 km_
*MRT Sukhumvit line South extension | 12.8 km - U/C: 100%* 
*MRT Sukhumvit line North extension | 18.4 km - U/C: 27.91%*
*MRT Blue line extension | 27 km - U/C: 91.45%*
*MRT Orange line | 22.57 km - U/C: Prep*
*SRT Light Red line | 15 km - U/C: 100%*
*SRT Dark Red line | 26 km - U/C: 83.06%*

_Construction Contracts Signing Early Next Month: 64.9 km_
MRT Pink line | 34.5 km
MRT Yellow line | 30.4 km

_Under EIA, construction this year: 1.8 km_
BTS Gold line | 1.8 km

_Preparing for Cabinet Approval in June: 48 km_
MRT Blue line west extension | 8 km
MRT Purple line extension | 23.6 km
MRT Orange line extension | 16.4 km

_Planned Extensions Preparing for Cabinet Approval: 93.8 km_
MRT Sukhumvit line Second South extension | 7 km
MRT Sukhumvit line Second North extension | 9 km
SRT Airport Rail Link extension | 21.8 km
SRT Light Red line East extension | 5.7 km
SRT Light Red line West extension | 14.8 km
SRT Dark Red line North extension | 10 km
SRT Red line Missing Link extension | 25.5 km

_Proposed Lines & Extensions: 48.35 km_
MRT Pink line extension | 2.8 km
MRT Yellow line extension | 2.6 km
BMA Grey line Monorail | 16.25 km
BMA Bang Na - Suvarnabhumi LRT | 19.2 km
BTS Silom line extension | 7.5 km


----------



## Codename B

MRT Blue Line Extension | 27 km - U/C: 91.45%

Sanam Chai Station

Electric Train Lovers Club with club members visited the Sanam Chai subway station of the MRT Blue Line extension project.













































































































By ชมรมคนรักรถไฟฟ้า
​


----------



## wwc234

barth said:


> 14/04/2017
> 
> From Lad Prao intersection station (N09) to KM 23 station (N23)











.....


----------



## Codename B

SRT Dark Red line | 26 km - U/C: 83.06%

Lak Hok Station



CNXWORLD said:


> *สถานีหลักหก*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NannarinVillage/photos/pcb.806154366204432/806154152871120/?type=3&theater​


----------



## Wisarut

Bangkok Canal Boat service for Foreign tourists opened - running from Pratoo Nam to Bang Lumphu by the one who run Saensaeb boat service - this one is quite popular though - this one is considered as the extension for the existing Pratoo Nam - Saphan Chaloem Lah 56 - Charoen Phon bridge, Bobae market, Phan Fah Leelart Bridge (Saphan Phan Fah - gateway to Rattanakosin Island and Ratchadamnoen avenue) - Bang Lamphu - round trip 11 km for 1 hour with 11-12 kph average speed - running from 10 AM to 6 PM with 30 minute interval - 4 round per boat a day - with 200 Baht flat rate

Note the cheaper option is to take Pratoo Nam - Phan Fah Leelart Bridge (Saphan Phan Fah - gateway to Rattanakosin Island and Ratchadamnoen avenue) - 
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/569154


----------



## tiganasfx

For Pink and Yellow Monorail lines, any idea who's the Rolling Stock and Systems suppliers yet?

Rgds


----------



## In Fra Structure

tiganasfx said:


> For Pink and Yellow Monorail lines, any idea who's the Rolling Stock and Systems suppliers yet?
> 
> Rgds


It is still between Hitachi and Changchun (BTS existing Supplier). Photos posted by me on Feb 10th 2017. The contract should have been signed with BSR JV this month(April) but cabinet approval was slow so it is likely the contract will be signed with BSR in May. BSR can only finally decide on the monorail train supplier/s after they have a written contract to go ahead and construct the Pink & Yellow lines. It is possible they will opt to use one manufacturer for the Pink line and the other for the Yellow line. I have a meeting with my contact tonight and will let you know the situation as regards train purchase.


----------



## fantasyridge

In Fra Structure said:


> It is still between Hitachi and Changchun (BTS existing Supplier). Photos posted by me on Feb 10th 2017. The contract should have been signed with BSR JV this month(April) but cabinet approval was slow so it is likely the contract will be signed with BSR in May. BSR can only finally decide on the monorail train supplier/s after they have a written contract to go ahead and construct the Pink & Yellow lines. It is possible they will opt to use one manufacturer for the Pink line and the other for the Yellow line. I have a meeting with my contact tonight and will let you know the situation as regards train purchase.


Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the playing field looked like this:

CRRC Changchun do not make monorail rolling stock on their own, but via their JV with Hitachi. Therefore, for this project, Changchun and Hitachi are one and the same. As I understand, they have only ever collaborated on monorail trains in delivery to the city of Chongqing.

The other potential vendor is the JV of CRRC Nanjing and Bombardier Transportation. CRRC has chosen to use BT's Innovia 300 as their model of choice for greenfield P3 projects within China (e.g. Wuhu), and utilize the Nanjing facility for production of Innovia train sets for any BT projects in the region.

In essence, two business units of CRRC are competing against each other.

BRS would be insane to spread the contract over two suppliers. They have a very rare opportunity to treat to separate lines as one, leveraging economies of scale, and saving on operational, training, and maintenance costs.

Edit: Rereading your past posts I believe you agree with the above too and simply made a typo in your first sentence - substitute Bombardier for Hitachi.


----------



## Wisarut

fantasyridge said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the playing field looked like this:
> 
> CRRC Changchun do not make monorail rolling stock on their own, but via their JV with Hitachi. Therefore, for this project, Changchun and Hitachi are one and the same. As I understand, they have only ever collaborated on monorail trains in delivery to the city of Chongqing.
> 
> The other potential vendor is the JV of CRRC Nanjing and Bombardier Transportation. CRRC has chosen to use BT's Innovia 300 as their model of choice for greenfield P3 projects within China (e.g. Wuhu), and utilize the Nanjing facility for production of Innovia train sets for any BT projects in the region.
> 
> In essence, two business units of CRRC are competing against each other.
> 
> BRS would be insane to spread the contract over two suppliers. They have a very rare opportunity to treat to separate lines as one, leveraging economies of scale, and saving on operational, training, and maintenance costs.
> 
> Edit: Rereading your past posts I believe you agree with the above too and simply made a typo in your first sentence - substitute Bombardier for Hitachi.


Likely to be Bombardier who is going to supply monorail for Golden line


----------



## Wisarut

time line for MRTA Orange line Subway along with MRTA Pink monorail and MRTA Yellow line monorail: expect worsening traffic chaos in Mid 2017 until the end of 2019 or longer as 10 roads have to be partially shut down to make a way for these 3 mass transit line construction 

First is 21.2 km MRTA Orange line Subway from Thailand cultural center to Minburi at Suwinthawongse road [Highway 304] with a price tag of 79221 Million Baht - it will take 5 year to be done and opened in March 2023 - 12.2 km is subway section the rest is elevated section - need to ex-appropriate 594 plots of land + 222 houses at 9625 Million Baht for the stairways of 17 stations along with park and ride at Ban Mah canal station and Minburi station. Contractors are heading to construction sites of MRTA Orange line Subway on 2 May 2027 with approval from BMA and Traffic Police.

Here is the list of 17 stations of MRTA Orange line Subway 

1. Thailand cultural center -interchange with Blue ring
2. MRTA 
3. Pradit Manootham - near Rama 9 temple
4. Ram Khamhaeng 12 [The Mall 3]
5. Ram Khamhaeng University - in front of the Ram Khamhaeng University main gate 
6. Rajamangla stadium
7. Hua Mark
8. Lam Salee - interchange with Yellow line monorail
9. Sri Boorapha - the road to NHA Housing 
10. Ban Mah canal station - Park and Ride
11. Summakorn - Summakorn village
12. Nomklao - Triam Udomsuksa school - Nomklao campus 
13. Rat Phatthana - near Mistine Intersection
14. Min Phatthana
15. Keha Ramkhamhaeng - NHA Housing of Ram Khamhaeng
16. Minburi - Park and Ride
17. Suwinthawongse - Highway 304

Contractors are going to be on the construction site for the 30.4 km Yellow line monorail with 23 stations at a price tag of 51,931.15 Million Baht and the 34.5 km Pink line monorail with 30 stations at a price tag of 53,519.50 Million Baht by the end of 2017 - according to BSR JV after signing the contract with MRTA in May 2017 - need permission from Highway Dept along with BMA to gain the permission at the construction site - to be done by the end of 2020

30 stations of Pink monorail

1. Nonthaburi government complex
2. Kae Rai - Chest hospital
3. Sanam Bin Nam - Government lottery 
4. Samakkhi road - Bangkok international school 
5. Irrigation Dept
6. Pakkret near Pakkret intersection 
7. Pakkret Bypass
8. Chaeng Watthana Pakkret 28 - Central Chaengwatthana 
9. Mueangthong Thani
10. Sri Rat - with future branch line to link with Impact - Challenger Hall
11. Muangthong 1 - Big C Chaeng Watthana - with
12. Government Complex
13. TOT
14. Laksi - IT Square - connecting with red line commuter
15. Rajabhat Phra Nakhon University
16. Laksi Circle - connection with Green line 
17. Ram Indra - Central Ram Indra - Ram Indra km 1
18. Lad Plakhao - Ram Indra km 2
19. Ram Indra 31 
20. Mayalarb [AKA Ram Indra Soi 14 - Ram Indra km 4] 
21. Wajaraphon - Ram Indra km 5.5 
22. Ram Indra 40
23. Khoo Bon - Ram Indra km 8
24. Ram Indra 83 - near Sinphaet hospital
25. Eastern Kanchanaphisek ring - Fashion Island - Ram Indra km 9
26. Noppharat Ratchathanee Hospital - Ram Indra km 10 near Siam Park
27. Bang Chan - near Ram Indra 109
28. Setthabut Bumphet school 
29. Minburi market
30. Minburi - near Romklao intersection - with park and ride and maintenance center on 280 rai of land 

Yellow line monorail is surely to create traffic chaos on Lad Phrao - Sri Nakharin road


1. Ratchada - linking with Blue ring subway and park and ride 
2. Bhavana - Lad Phrao 41 - link with Wat Lad Phrao
3. Chokchai 4 - Lad Phrao 53 - the main street for suburb villages that connect with Lad Plakhao area, Wat Lad Phrao area Senanikhom area and even Nakniwat area [ Lad Phrao 71] 
4. Lad Phrao 71 - Lad Phrao district here
5. Lad Phrao 83 - near Imperial World Lad Phrao
6. Mahatthai - Ladphrao 122 / Ram Khamhaeng 65 - shortcut to Rajamangla stadium
7. Lad Phrao 101
8. Bang Kapi - near Macro Bang Kapi and the Mall Bang Kapi and Happyland market
9. Lam Salee - interchange with orange line subay
10. Sri Kreetha - connect with Krungthep Kreetha road and old Seap Games village 
11. Phatthanakarn - connect with Hua Mark station of airport link 
12. Kalantan - a Muslim community from Kelantan 
13. Sri Nut - Sukhumvit 77 
14. Sri Nakharin 38 
15. Rama IX park 
16. Sri Udom - Sukhumvit 103 
17. Sri Iam - near Si Iam Interchange - with Park and ride along with depot
18. Sri La Salle - Sukhumvit 105
19. Sri Bearing - Sukhumvit 107
20. Sri Dan - Sukhumvit 113 
21. Sri Thepha - thepharak road 
22. Thipphawan - thipphawan village and Saint Joseph convent school 
23. Samrong - interchange with Samrong station 

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1493195138


----------



## In Fra Structure

fantasyridge said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the playing field looked like this:
> 
> CRRC Changchun do not make monorail rolling stock on their own, but via their JV with Hitachi. Therefore, for this project, Changchun and Hitachi are one and the same. As I understand, they have only ever collaborated on monorail trains in delivery to the city of Chongqing.
> 
> The other potential vendor is the JV of CRRC Nanjing and Bombardier Transportation. CRRC has chosen to use BT's Innovia 300 as their model of choice for greenfield P3 projects within China (e.g. Wuhu), and utilize the Nanjing facility for production of Innovia train sets for any BT projects in the region.
> 
> In essence, two business units of CRRC are competing against each other.
> 
> BRS would be insane to spread the contract over two suppliers. They have a very rare opportunity to treat to separate lines as one, leveraging economies of scale, and saving on operational, training, and maintenance costs.
> 
> Edit: Rereading your past posts I believe you agree with the above too and simply made a typo in your first sentence - substitute Bombardier for Hitachi.



I spoke to the CEO and he says that they will not be making a decision for sometime. They have a lot more offers from Monorail Train Suppliers so they are keeping their options open. This CEO believes in JIT (Just In Time) delivery so they will place the orders depending on the quoted delivery time from the manufacturers. As for them being insane to spread the contract over two suppliers, this is exactly the same as for the existing BTS Green line (two suppliers) and the BEM Blue and Purple Lines (two suppliers). This gives them extra bargaining power but also solves the problem with the capabilities of the manufacturers to supply the number of units required in the delivery period.


The Gold Line monorail has already been awarded to Bombardier because of the tight delivery schedule and their monorail train is the only one that is driverless.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Wisarut said:


> Likely to be Bombardier who is going to supply monorail for Golden line


Bombardier have already been awarded the contract.


----------



## Codename B

*Current Lines: 125.05 km*
BTS Sukhumvit line | 22.25 km
BTS Silom line | 14.5 km
MRT Blue line | 20.8 km 
MRT Purple line | 23 km
SRT Airport Rail Link | 28 km
BMA Bangkok BRT | 16.5 km



CNXWORLD said:


> *Bangkok Mass Transit Map 2017​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *BTS Sukhumvit line | 22.25 km​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By khun Somphol Choocheep‎*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Khun Somphol Choocheep‎*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*By khun โอภาส จริงศุภธาดา​‎*
> 
> 
> *BTS Silom line | 14.5 km​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By khun Photsathorn Pipatpaithoon‎*
> 
> 
> *MRT Blue line | 20.8 km *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Khun ชัยมากร พิกุลนามวงศ์‎*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By khun Thanachard Kanjanachopipat‎*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By khun Tirateira Fernfern‎*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BEM.MRT/photos/pcb.10155240929074516/10155240928594516/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> *SRT Airport Rail Link | 28 km*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By khun ป๋าป๊อป รักนู๋กระต่ายน้อยกลอยใจ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By khun Nicnac Sukhakul*
> 
> 
> *MRT Purple line | 23 km​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ByI'amTeacher Gunslinger‎*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By khun Chin Chinnapat‎*​


----------



## Codename B

The signing day for the construction contract of Pink line and Yellow line monorail has now officially been set to be May 18.

On the day of signing the contract, BTS also invited two train suppliers to attend the event, Bombardier from Canada and Chongqing from China. The ticketing system is expected to use the Spanish system.

For the proposed extensions of both lines, BTS is still committed to construct the extension within the timeframe of 3 years and 3 months and to be completed in 2020. BTS is now conducting EIA report before applying for Cabinet approval.

source: http://m.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1493804351


Pink and Yellow line monorail and the proposed extensions for both lines.


----------



## fantasyridge

So if they are inviting them both clearly they have not made a firm decision on who supplies the trains.


----------



## Codename B

According to the news, it is still not decided yet, who will be chosen among those two suppliers.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Codename B said:


> According to the news, it is still not decided yet, who will be chosen among those two suppliers.


Chongching is not a Monorail train supplier it is a monorail operator and constructor which built and operates Chongching Monorail. As I previously reported, BT will supply the Monorail trains and control systems and an experienced Chinese Company (from Chongching) will be contracted to help with the construction.


----------



## fantasyridge

In Fra Structure said:


> Chongching is not a Monorail train supplier it is a monorail operator and constructor which built and operates Chongching Monorail. As I previously reported, BT will supply the Monorail trains and control systems and an experienced Chinese Company (from Chongching) will be contracted to help with the construction.



As you've stated before and backed up with proof, you have the sources.


----------



## Wisarut

New bidding to get 489 NGV buses within 90 days (all received by 31 October 2017) along with the new 200 Electric buses
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2643306
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000045731


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station | U/C: 57.3% 


Ari & Bang-sue grand station by Noppadol Wingwon, on Flickr


----------



## fwiarda

What is going to happen to the Saphan Taksin BTS Station? In December 2015 it was announced that the station would be rebuild as a double track station. Until now nothing has happened.


----------



## In Fra Structure

fwiarda said:


> What is going to happen to the Saphan Taksin BTS Station? In December 2015 it was announced that the station would be rebuild as a double track station. Until now nothing has happened.


BTS Thaksin was always a temporary structure based on a politician's bright idea to save money at the time. Up until December 2015 the plan for demolishing the station and laying a dual track was published in the BTS monthly Presentation. The plan is no longer in the BTS presentation. From my friends directly involved, they are always telling me that BMA has financial problems. So this would seem to be the reason that the plan has been shelved for now. In fact, it was announced yesterday that the BTS Green Line extensions construction has been halted whilst the MRTA and BMA solve their financial dispute. The fact is that the BMA needs a cash injection to fund all their projects. I will know more after our meeting on 18th May.


----------



## Codename B

Suvarnabhumi Airport APM

AOT plans to open 2.89 billion APM envelopes today (8 May) "ITD-ILINK" will compete for Suvarnabhumi's automated people mover.

*Update: ITD just won the contract.*




























http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000046298

Suvarnabhumi Airport Phase II











Thailand by Diethelm Scheidereit, on Flickr


----------



## Ashis Mitra

I don't understand why they have two separate metro companies - i.e. BTS & BEM? Both are incompatible with each other, ticketing system is also different. Like Singapore City, Seoul & Tokyo, Bangkok also has two different company for metro operation. If one single company could handle all four metro routes, it was much easier to operate and control the entire system with a single ticketing. Could anyone explain the reason?

A separate company for future monorail is better, but I suggest to merge both BTS & BEM to create a single company for all four metro lines.


----------



## Codename B

^^ 

The Ministry of Transport will roll out "Mangmoom Card" a common ticket system, which will be used for buses first in October.

To facilitate public access to all public transport systems, Mr. Peerapol Thavorn Supacharoen, Deputy Permanent Secretary of Transport revealed that by October. There will be a ticket system in conjunction with Bangkok Mass Transit Authority buses, which are currently installing buses with electronic ticketing systems, or E-TICKET, which are expected to be available in October. 

For MRT, BTS and Airport Rail Link. They are in the process of negotiating a card scanner that can read the card in the same standard. All three providers will have to install the card scanning system first, before the common ticket system will be used for service.

For joint ticket management The Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) has established the Joint Ticketing Business Bureau to serve as a central income management center. The Joint Ticketing Business Bureau will have to negotiate with the private who wants to participate and will be the collector of the joint ticket before entering the private administration fully.


Mangmoom card can be used with:
- Convenience stores
- BMTA Buses
- BTS
- MRT
- SRT
- BRT
- Boats
- Expressways


----------



## Codename B

> *Under Constructions Lines & Extensions: 121.77 km*
> MRT Sukhumvit line South extension | 12.8 km - U/C: 100%
> MRT Sukhumvit line North extension | 18.4 km - U/C: 27.91%
> MRT Blue line extension | 27 km - U/C: 91.45%
> MRT Orange line | 22.57 km - U/C: Prep
> SRT Light Red line | 15 km - U/C: 100%
> SRT Dark Red line | 26 km - U/C: 83.06%


MRT Sukhumvit line North extension | 18.4 km - U/C: 27.91%

Image of the progress of the construction of green line electric train north extension, Mo Chit - Saphan Mai - Ku Kot. 

Installing the track running from the 11th Infantry Regiment to the Bang Bua Khlong Canal. Photo taken by PCGRN consultants on May 9-10. 










https://www.facebook.com/Greenlinenorth/posts/1905404373074235



SRT Dark Red line | 26 km - U/C: 83.06%

Don Mueang Station









Photos taken by Khun Natthaphat Viriyanukroh









Photos taken by Khun Niix Pipattanakosai

Bang Khen Station









Photo taken by Khun Natthaphat Viriyanukroh​


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

แถวกรุงเทพนี่หาที่ติดทะเลดีๆ เข้าถึงง่ายๆไม่ได้เลย
ที่พอได้คงจะเป็นตรงที่ดินหลัง สำนักงานการท่องเที่ยวและกีฬาจังหวัดสมุทรปราการ แล้วก็ถมทะเลเพิ่มอีกหน่อย ไม่ก็เวนคืนเพิ่มจากที่ดินข้างๆ ต่อรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวออกไปอีก 1-2 สถานีจากบางปู กะต่อสายสีชมพูยาวลงมา รับคนจากสุวรรณภูมิมาด้วย
ปล.อย่าได้คิดถึง สถานตากอากาศบางปู เชียว ทบ.ไม่ยอมแน่ แหล่งทำเงินจากกิจการร้านอาหารที่โคตรดี ยังไม่รวมเรื่องแหล่งป่าชายเลนและนกนางนวลอีก นักอนุรักษ์ไม่ยอมแน่นอน


----------



## Codename B

R-Walk (Ratchaprasong Walk)










> Did you know that the R-Walk (Ratchaprasong Walk) is the most convenient way to get around the Ratchaprasong District.
> Safe with connection to 18 different buildings and hotels, enjoy exploring the most iconic lifestyle destination today!
> 
> 1. Gaysorn Tower
> 2. Maneeya Center
> 3. The Offices at CentralWorld
> 4. President Tower and Arcade
> 5. President Place
> 6. Centara Grand at CentralWorld
> 7. Grand Hyatt Erawan Bangkok
> 8. InterContinental Bangkok
> 9. Holiday Inn Bangkok
> 10. Renaissance Ratchaprasong Bangkok
> 11. Novotel Bangkok Platinum Pratunam
> 12. Amarin Plaza
> 13. CentralWorld
> 14. Erawan Bangkok
> 15. Gaysorn Village
> 16. The Platinum Fashion Mall
> 17. The Market by Platinum
> 18. Big C Rajdamri
> 
> You can Eat Pray Shop in style and ease with the R-Walk today!
> 
> We Love Ratchaprasong


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Bangkok metro system I think a fine metro network in Asia. It currently has 4 lines— *Light Green*, *Dark Green*, *Blue* & *Purple*. Except the Blue line, all are completely elevated. I think rather than two different operating company, all these four lines should be unified under a single company to operate the entire metro network more smoothly, and also they should differentiate future monorail network by naming a separate company.

After long years waiting, the purple line opened. It is completely elevated, and has a different type of rolling stock. It is a very important line because it connects the western Bangkok, far away. In future it will touch blue line. 

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.

1) Light green line will be extended to the northern Bangkok from Mo Chit to Khu Khot, and to the south-eastern Bangkok from Bearing to Kheha Samut Prakan. There will be 17 new stations in north and 7 new stations in south. I heard the northern extension construction has started between Mo Chit to Khu Khot and it is planned to opening in 2019? Is it true?

2) The Kheha Samut Prakan was earlier planned to open in 2016, but it is still not opened, will it be opened in 2017? Or belated more 3 years?

3) Beside this the line is planned to extend more north towards Lam Lukka with more 5 stations, and to more east towards to Bang Pooyai with more 4 stations. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details, with a proposed extension map of this newer plan. It will be a very long metro line, I think the north extension will connect the northern suburb.

4) Dark green line will be extended to western Bangkok from Bang Wah to Taling Chan with more 6 stations, and to city centre from National Stadium to Yot se. I could not find any map of this newer plan. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details.

5) Blue line will be extended as a kind of loop from Bang Sue to Tha Pra in city centre, and to the western Bangkok from Hua Lamphong to Lak Song. The west extension will touch dark green line in future. There will be 10 new stations in central area and 11 new stations in west. The most peculiar thing is that in Tha Pra, there will be two different stations, side by side, but not connected to each other directly. A metro car will start journey from Lak Song and run upto Tha pra, by a lariat shaped route, entirely covering Hua Lamphong and Bang Sue, thus serving the through Tha Pra station before reaching the terminus Tha Pra station. It is very rare that serving a station twice, (I saw it in Sofia). Why they will not connect this line directly from Bang Phai to Charan Sanit Wong 13 via Tha pra, so that a circular metro service could possible from Lak Song via Tha Pra—Bang Sue—Hua Lamphong—Tha Pra—Lak Song and vice versa. It will much decongest the entire central Bangkok area. I request the metro company to slightly change the plan and run such way service in future.

6) Beside this the line is planned to extend more west towards Phutthamonthon Sai 4 with more 5 stations. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details, with a proposed extension map of this newer plan. It will be a very long metro line, I think the west extension will connect the western suburb.

7) Purple line will be extended to from Tao Poon to Phra Pradaeng in city centre. I could not find any map of this newer plan. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details.


----------



## Codename B

> 1) Light green line will be extended to the northern Bangkok from Mo Chit to Khu Khot, and to the south-eastern Bangkok from Bearing to Kheha Samut Prakan. There will be 17 new stations in north and 7 new stations in south. I heard the northern extension construction has started between Mo Chit to Khu Khot and it is planned to opening in 2019? Is it true?


Yes, currently it is 27,91% complete. The new EMU will also arrive next year.










Progress of the northern extension.









By Phojai Haisirigool




> 2) The Kheha Samut Prakan was earlier planned to open in 2016, but it is still not opened, will it be opened in 2017? Or belated more 3 years?


Samrong station of the southern extension is already open for service, while the rest of the line will be open for service next year.




> 3) Beside this the line is planned to extend more north towards Lam Lukka with more 5 stations, and to more east towards to Bang Pooyai with more 4 stations. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details, with a proposed extension map of this newer plan. It will be a very long metro line, I think the north extension will connect the northern suburb.


Need to first get them approved by the Cabinet this year, before bidding can happen and construction can begin next year. The southern part will also get another extension towards Bang Pu.

Ku Kot - Lamlukka northern extension










Samut Prakan - Bang Pu southern extension













> 4) Dark green line will be extended to western Bangkok from Bang Wah to Taling Chan with more 6 stations, and to city centre from National Stadium to Yot se. I could not find any map of this newer plan. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details.


It's a proposal by the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA), they also propose the Grey line monorail. Currently these lines are under Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA).













> 5) Blue line will be extended as a kind of loop from Bang Sue to Tha Pra in city centre, and to the western Bangkok from Hua Lamphong to Lak Song. The west extension will touch dark green line in future. There will be 10 new stations in central area and 11 new stations in west. The most peculiar thing is that in Tha Pra, there will be two different stations, side by side, but not connected to each other directly. A metro car will start journey from Lak Song and run upto Tha pra, by a lariat shaped route, entirely covering Hua Lamphong and Bang Sue, thus serving the through Tha Pra station before reaching the terminus Tha Pra station. It is very rare that serving a station twice, (I saw it in Sofia). Why they will not connect this line directly from Bang Phai to Charan Sanit Wong 13 via Tha pra, so that a circular metro service could possible from Lak Song via Tha Pra—Bang Sue—Hua Lamphong—Tha Pra—Lak Song and vice versa. It will much decongest the entire central Bangkok area. I request the metro company to slightly change the plan and run such way service in future.


From above it will look like this. The design is also influenced by the elevated road that runs through it.










It's quite common to run a ring line like this. Just like the Toei Ōedo Line in Tokyo.













> 6) Beside this the line is planned to extend more west towards Phutthamonthon Sai 4 with more 5 stations. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details, with a proposed extension map of this newer plan. It will be a very long metro line, I think the west extension will connect the western suburb.


The extension will be given to the Cabinet for approval in the coming months. The expected timeframe is for construction to commence in the 4th quarter of 2017.






















> 7) Purple line will be extended to from Tao Poon to Phra Pradaeng in city centre. I could not find any map of this newer plan. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details.


Two lines will be presented to the Cabinet for approval next month, they include the Purple Line southern route, featuring the Tao Poon-Kru Nai section, and the Orange Line western route, featuring the Taling Chan-Thailand Cultural Centre section. Construction is expected to begin next year.


















https://www.facebook.com/RenderThai...054742121415/1834128286847392/?type=3&theater


----------



## In Fra Structure

Just in: Tomorrow's contract signing for Pink and Yellow lines has been cancelled as the cabinet has instructed the Transport Ministry to consider the extensions proposed in the offer which were included in the appendix of the offer.


----------



## Wisarut

Ashis Mitra said:


> I don't understand why they have two separate metro companies - i.e. BTS & BEM? Both are incompatible with each other, ticketing system is also different. Like Singapore City, Seoul & Tokyo, Bangkok also has two different company for metro operation. If one single company could handle all four metro routes, it was much easier to operate and control the entire system with a single ticketing. Could anyone explain the reason?
> 
> A separate company for future monorail is better, but I suggest to merge both BTS & BEM to create a single company for all four metro lines.
> 
> Bangkok metro system I think a fine metro network in Asia. It currently has 4 lines— *Light Green*, *Dark Green*, *Blue* & *Purple*. Except the Blue line, all are completely elevated. I think rather than two different operating company, all these four lines should be unified under a single company to operate the entire metro network more smoothly, and also they should differentiate future monorail network by naming a separate company.
> 
> After long years waiting, the purple line opened. It is completely elevated, and has a different type of rolling stock. It is a very important line because it connects the western Bangkok, far away. In future it will touch blue line.
> 
> After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.
> 
> 1) Light green line will be extended to the northern Bangkok from Mo Chit to Khu Khot, and to the south-eastern Bangkok from Bearing to Kheha Samut Prakan. There will be 17 new stations in north and 7 new stations in south. I heard the northern extension construction has started between Mo Chit to Khu Khot and it is planned to opening in 2019? Is it true?
> 
> 2) The Kheha Samut Prakan was earlier planned to open in 2016, but it is still not opened, will it be opened in 2017? Or belated more 3 years?
> 
> 3) Beside this the line is planned to extend more north towards Lam Lukka with more 5 stations, and to more east towards to Bang Pooyai with more 4 stations. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details, with a proposed extension map of this newer plan. It will be a very long metro line, I think the north extension will connect the northern suburb.
> 
> 4) Dark green line will be extended to western Bangkok from Bang Wah to Taling Chan with more 6 stations, and to city centre from National Stadium to Yot se. I could not find any map of this newer plan. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details.
> 
> 5) Blue line will be extended as a kind of loop from Bang Sue to Tha Pra in city centre, and to the western Bangkok from Hua Lamphong to Lak Song. The west extension will touch dark green line in future. There will be 10 new stations in central area and 11 new stations in west. The most peculiar thing is that in Tha Pra, there will be two different stations, side by side, but not connected to each other directly. A metro car will start journey from Lak Song and run upto Tha pra, by a lariat shaped route, entirely covering Hua Lamphong and Bang Sue, thus serving the through Tha Pra station before reaching the terminus Tha Pra station. It is very rare that serving a station twice, (I saw it in Sofia). Why they will not connect this line directly from Bang Phai to Charan Sanit Wong 13 via Tha pra, so that a circular metro service could possible from Lak Song via Tha Pra—Bang Sue—Hua Lamphong—Tha Pra—Lak Song and vice versa. It will much decongest the entire central Bangkok area. I request the metro company to slightly change the plan and run such way service in future.
> 
> 6) Beside this the line is planned to extend more west towards Phutthamonthon Sai 4 with more 5 stations. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details, with a proposed extension map of this newer plan. It will be a very long metro line, I think the west extension will connect the western suburb.
> 
> 7) Purple line will be extended to from Tao Poon to Phra Pradaeng in city centre. I could not find any map of this newer plan. When these extension will be constructed? Please write some details.


Let me give you some real food of thought - the System Can never be merged and united due to *the perennial political animosity between BMA vs MRTA*

Yah - the green line from Mochit to Khoo Khot will be done in 2019 - Hope that there will be no problem during construction 
the construction of extension from Bearing to Samut Prakarn (The Kheha Samut Prakan) has been delayed from the plan though

Extension to Lam Lookka would have to wait for a while until the traffic have been built up with demands.

the construction of Purple line Southern extension from Tao Poon to Phra Pradaeng cannot be start until the settlement with villagers from Tao Poon to Kiakkai has been done - villagers telling MRTA to construction along the road but MRTA said the road has no space left.

Dark green line will be extended to western Bangkok from Bang Wah to Taling Chan with more 6 stations, and to city centre from National Stadium to Yot se, not a the time being though.

For the case of Blue Ring, let's see the way BEM is actually running the ring line though ... Never try to dictate the route that is not fit the way Bangkokians are actually travelling though. Wait until the contractor have been assigned to work on the extension to Phutthamonthon Sai 4 (Bangkok Border at Nong Khaem district)


----------



## Codename B

MRT Blue Line Extension | 27 km - U/C: 93.17%

Sanam Chai (Grand Palace) & Wat Mangkon (Chinatown) Underground Stations



CNXWORLD said:


> *สถานีสนามไชย และ สถานีวัดมังกร​ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By khun Jakkre Innurak*





CNXWORLD said:


> *สถานีวัดมังกร*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By khun Gb Golfbua*


----------



## Codename B

Passengers can now use platform 1 again at Bang Sue Station after using platform 2 during the past week, due to the test link between Tao Poon Station and Bang Sue Station.

*MRT Blue Line*



















*MRT Purple Line*









Credit: https://www.facebook.com/BEM.MRT/photos/pcb.10155580119389516/10155580119254516/?type=3

Testing of Blue line train at Purple line Tao Poon station, before opening the link for service on August 11


















*By khun Somphol Choocheep*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MRT Orange Line East Section | 22.57 km - U/C: 0.71%


















*By Khun Surawat Tae Suwannarit*


----------



## Codename B

MRT Purple line extension | 23.6 km - Preparing for Cabinet Approval Tomorrow, July 25

MRT Purple line extension Tao Poon - Krunai is now under the Ministry of Transport and is expected to be able to enter the meeting and given to the Cabinet for approval tomorrow, July 25 or early August at the latest.

source: http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/504934









By *Render Thailand*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

200 Electric Buses (EV) - Preparing for Cabinet Approval Tomorrow, July 25

200 Electric Buses (EV) will also be given to the Cabinet for approval tomorrow, July 25.

The buses will come equipped with ramp for the disabled, GPS tracking system and free Wi-Fi.

source: http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/504934



























*By khun SPhachara, Bangkokbusclub.com*


----------



## Wisarut

MRTA has to pay the care of work cost until 2019 since the infrastructure due to the delays on signing the traffic contract - Sanam Chai - Tha Phra section including the under water tunnel has been done in September 2016 - Next on the line by the end of 2017 are contract 1 (Hua Lamphong - Sanam Chai - 2.85 km) by ITD, contract 4 (Tha Phra - Lak Song) by STECON while Contract 3 (Tao poon - Tha Phra) by Sino Hydro - Unique Engineer will be done in 2018 due to the conflict with BMA on Fai Chai intersection. Platelaying will be done by Ch Karnchang

BEM going to purchase 35 sets of three car formation EMU from Siemens to run blue ring
http://www.manager.co.th/Daily/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000074921

Issue on Southern extension of Purple line from Tao Poon to Rat boorana - krunai - 23.6 km at 131 billion Baht along with orange line extension to Talingchan 16.4 km at 121 billion Baht
http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/504934
http://www.tnnthailand.com/news_detail.php?id=144291&t=news


----------



## Codename B

The Cabinet just approved MRT Purple Line Extension | 23.6 km - Tao Poon - Krunai :cheers:

The bidding process can then begin and construction is scheduled for September next year.









The start of the southern extension to Krunai. Photo by Khun Amorn PonJaroen

The line will have 12.6 km of underground tracks and 11 km of elevated tracks. 
It will consist of 17 stations with 10 underground stations and 7 elevated stations.

source: http://news.voicetv.co.th/thailand/510148.html

The next route in line to get approved is MRT Orange Line West Section | 16.4 km which is expected to get approved by the Cabinet Q3 this year.

Stations Design of MRT Purple Line Extension





































https://www.scribd.com/document/176807782/PP2-Daokanong-southpurpleline


----------



## Wisarut

^^^
Cabinet has just approved the Southern extension of purple line from Tao Poon to Krunai with the distance of 23.6 km with the price tag of 101,112 million Baht - 17 stations (10 underground stations + 7 elevated station) with 12.6 km underground and 11 km elevated tracks - construction started in September 2018 and to be opened in May 2024 with a hope to get 477,098 passengers a day with EIRR at 12.95% and FIRR at 4.5% Budget for survey and land exappropriation at 15,945 Million Baht from budget bureau and MoF are seeking loan of 85,167 Million Baht - 77,385 Million Baht for civil work 1,335 million Baht for compensation of utilities 2,865 Million Baht for consultant and 3,582 Million Baht for Provisional Sum - MRTA wants to use the land around Ordinance school of Army along with the area around Kanchanaphisek ring near Krunai 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-10272
https://www.pptvhd36.com/news/ประเด็นร้อน/60780
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/766145
http://news.voicetv.co.th/thailand/510148.html
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2684131


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station | U/C: 57.3% 

The roof of the platforms are now being installed.









rendered by Render Thailand



CNXWORLD said:


> หลังคาสถานีแบบชัดๆ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By khun คน' ลำภู
> *





























By Watthana Saen-u-dom


----------



## Wisarut

Here is the list of 17 stations - 10 underground and 7 elevated stations

1. Parliament station - at Kiakkai intersection 
2. Sri Yan station - in front of irrigation Dept
3. Vajira Hospital - in front of Vajira Hospital 
4. National Library - near Thewet intersection and Wat Thwarat Kunchorn
5. Bang Khun Phrom - near Bank of Thailand
6. Phan Fah - near Phan Fah Bridge - interchange with orange line 
7. Samyod station - interchange with Blue ring 
8. Memorial Bridge - on Thonburi side near Wat Prayoorawongsawat
9. Wongwian Yai - interchange with BTS Skytrain and the future red line commuter after extending to cover Mahachai railway line
10. Sam Reh station - near Phra Pinklao naval hospital
11. Dao Khanong - near Dao Khanong canal
12. Bang Pakaew 
13. Bang Pakok - park and ride with capacity of 1640 cars
14. Rama 9 Bridge 
15. Rat Boorana - park and ride with capacity of 1359 cars
16. Phra Padaeng - near Nakhon Khueankhan intersection 
17. Krunai - near Kanchanaphisek ring - with depot near the toll gate of Kanchanaphisek ring 

There will be 38 new sets of EMUs to run this Southern extension of purple line - 

Next on the pipeline are
1. Orange line western extension (Thailand cultural center - Talingchan) - 16.4 km at 121,000 million Baht => this one will be the first one after Southern extension of purple line since this one is in MoT desk
2. Blue ring extension from Bang khae (Lak Song) - Buddha Monthon Sai 4 - 8 km at 21100 million Baht
3. Green line southern extension from Samut Prakarn - Bang Poo - 13700 million Baht 
4. Green line northern extension from Khoo Khot to Lam Lookka at 11900 million Baht

https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-10272
http://www.siamrath.co.th/n/20208
http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/505199

Video of Southern extension of purple line
https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/videos/1875103962706329


----------



## Wisarut

Here is the route of Brown line mass transit - but the decision to become Monorail, LRT or MRT is up to the study result - as MoT wants Brown line to be handled by Private section - BTSC and BEM will make another competition again as the line will connect Purple line MRT at Nonthaburi government complex with Orange line MRT at Lam Salee intersection and there is expressway to be construct as well ... but expressways have become so unpopular though ...
http://www.brownline-fs2560.com/index.html
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-10645
http://www.brownline-fs2560.com/project area.html



Wisarut said:


> Brown Line LRT (Monorail?) that connect Pink Monorail, Yellow Monorail, Purple Line MRT, Orange Line MRT, BTS Skytrain and Red line commuter togather after N3 expressway project has become unpopular with those students and teachers of Kasetsart University
> 
> Brown line has total distance of 21.5 km and a price tag of 44,064 Million Baht - 24,379 Million Baht for construction 13,073 Million Baht for EMUs and system 5,780 Million Baht for land exappropriation, and 832 Million Baht for engineering control consultant
> 
> the list of 22 stations of Brow Line LRT
> 
> 
> 1. Nonthaburi Government Complex - opposite of Thai Com station
> 2. Ngam Wongwan near Ngam Wongwan Soi 3 - near Ratchaburi Electrity Generating Holding PCL
> 3. Bua Kwan near Wat Bua Kwan community - and Pantip Ngam Wongwan
> 4. Phongphet Intersection - near the Mall Ngam Wongwan and the Mall Ngam Wongwan
> 5. Chinakhet, near Ngam Wongwan Soi 43
> 6. Bang Khen near Klong Prem Central Prison - connecting with red line commuter
> 7. Khunying Isara - near Ngam Wongwan gate of Kasetsart University
> 8. Kaset at Kaset intersection - connecting with BTS Skytrain
> 9. Army Post Engineer Dept
> 10. Lad Pla Khao Soi 39 - dropping point to Lad Plakhao road
> 11. Prasoed Manookit Soi 25
> 12. Sena Niwet - Northern gate of Sena Niwet village - Prasoed Manookit Soi 18
> 13. Satree Witthaya 2 school - near Prasoed Manookit Soi 22
> 14. Pradit Manootham near Prasoed Manookit Soi 33
> 15. Klong Lamjiak near Klong Lamjiak road - shortcut between Prasoed Manookit road and Pradit Manootham road
> 16. Ram Indra - Nawamin rad near Rotfai Market Kaset - Nawamin
> 17. Nuanchan near Nuanchan Soi 11
> 18. Pho Kaew near intersection between Nawamin road and Pho Kaew road near Nawamin Soi 60
> 19. Nawamin Soi 73 - near Inthararak village
> 20. Happy Land - near the intersection between Happy Land and Nawamin road , near old Happyland market
> 21. National Housing Authority
> 22. Lam Salee at Lam Salee intersection - connecting with Yellow Monorail and Orange line MRT
> 
> It will take 3 years to construct with a hope to get the daily number of passengers in 2021 (first year) at 32000 passengers a day - but expect more due to the rising numbers of suburb villages along with condominiums and community malls.
> 
> this line is going to please Billionaire Charoen, LPN and KE Land who have already hoarded the land banks along Kaset - Nawamin road
> http://www.reic.or.th/News/News_Detail.aspx?newsid=54818


----------



## Codename B

MRT Brown Line | 21.5 km

Public hearings for the MRT Brown Line today.



















The different options presented on how the brown line would run along side the expressway that will also be constructed.










Credit: Render Thailand


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> MRT Brown Line | 20 km
> 
> Public hearings for the MRT Brown Line today.


Well, 21.5 km to be more exact and the line has to connect both purple line MRT and Orange line MRT though
https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/posts/1871140873146133
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1871212843138936.1073741860.1648054742121415&type=3





Preliminary result for public hearing on 26 July 2017 about the Brown line will come out of MoT in September 2017 before coming up with the second public hearing in October 2017 and the third public hearing in March 2018 before coming up with EIA
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/185388
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfn1T8Sqhj4


----------



## Wisarut

the revised list of stations for Brown line - cutting from 22 stations to 20 stations as scanned by Khun thanyakij









1. Nonthaburi Government Complex - opposite of Thai Com station
2. Ngam Wongwan - near the Mall Ngam Wongwan - merged Bua Kwan and Phongphet station together 
3. Chinakhet, Chinaket village - shortcut to Dhurakij Bundit University near Ngam Wongwan Soi 43 









4. Bang Khen - connecting with red line commuter by moving closer 

5. Khunying Isara - near Ngam Wongwan gate of Kasetsart University - either Gate 1 or 2 or even Ngam Waongwan gate 3









6. Kaset at Kaset intersection - connecting with BTS Skytrain - now near Royal Thai Army Engineer Post Dept instead of Amornphan market

7. Bang Bua canal - near Bang Bua canal as a substitute to Royal Thai Army Engineer Post Dept station - good if the boat service along Bangbua canal - Lad Phrao canal has been revived

8. Lad Plakhao - Using Lad Plakhao road as a name and the station has moved from Lad Plakhao soi 39

9. Sena Niwet - Northern gate of Sena Niwet village - Prasoed Manookit Soi 18 - after removing Prasoed Manookit Soi 25 out of the list 

10. Sukhonthasawat - using Sukhonthasawat road instead of Satree Witthaya 2 school - this will be a bone of contention until the final settlement as people have known more about Satree Witthaya 2 school than Sukhonthasawat road









11. Chalong Rat - a replacement to Pradit Manootham - due to the controversy of the name - better use the name of expressway nearby instead - while the station has to move out of resident area near Prasoed Manookit Soi 33 to community mall to ease the EIA issue 

12. Klong Lamjiak near Klong Lamjiak road - shortcut between Prasoed Manookit road and Pradit Manootham road 

13. Nuanchan near Nuanchan Soi 11 - No more Ram Indra - Nawamin rad near Rotfai Market Kaset - Nawamin 

14. Prasoed - Nawamin - the station near the intersection between Prasoed Manookit road and Nawamin road
15. Pho Kaew near intersection between Nawamin road and Pho Kaew road near Nawamin Soi 60
16. Inthararak - near Inthararak village - people know more about Inthararak village and market rather than Nawamin Soi 73 
17. Klong Kum near Klong Kum post office and a bridge across Lam Phang Phuay canal 
18. Sri Boorapha - an intersection - a replacement to Happy Land near old Happyland market - soon, the bone of contention on the station name will be as issue since there is Sri Boorapha station on the Orange line 
19. Klong Chan as a replacement to - National Housing Authority as it is within Klong Chan area 









20. Lam Salee at Lam Salee intersection - connecting with Yellow Monorail and Orange line MRT

http://upic.me/show/61295531


----------



## Codename B

Testing the Blue Line train at Tao Poon station, before the official opening on August 11.









*By Khun Nut Vasinyont‎*









https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/1875230836026975


MRT Sukhumvit Line North Extension | 18.4 km - U/C: 36.19%

Pillars at Lat Phrao intersection









*By Khun Peerawit Song*


----------



## Codename B

Pathum Wan Skywalk | Siam Shopping Area

Pathum Wan Skywalk is almost complete. The skywalk connects with BTS National Stadium station, Bangkok Arts & Culture Centre, MBK Center, Siam Discovery and Siam Square.

The design is inspired by lily pads on water and comes from the name of the district Pathum Wan, which means wild lotus.



aye.eya.7 said:


> update sky walk ที่แยกปทุมวันครับ ตรงทางเดินเกือบเสร็จแล้ว น่าจะเหลือทางเชื่อมที่เป็นบันไดเลื่อนเข้าสยามดิส ยังไม่เสร็จ





TonmaiTree said:


> ถ่ายจาก bts สนามกีฬาครับ ดูเหมือนจะเริ่มแปะแผ่นสีเขียวให้ลามออกมากระจายข้างนอก ลองไปเดินแล้วก็ฝืดๆดี ไม่ลื่น แต่เหมือนจะเปื้อนง่ายมากเลย


----------



## Codename B

*Pathum Wan Skywalk*

Renovation at the National Stadium Station (W1) and at the intersection of Pathumwan, which is being renovated and ready for service on August 4, 
the company has installed the Stair Lift for its users. Wheelchairs will be used to travel between MBK Shopping Center and the National Stadium Skytrain Station. 
This will make it more convenient. The images shows testing of the stair lift before it is open to the public in the coming days.























































https://www.facebook.com/BTS.SkyTrain/posts/1463626903682920


----------



## kunming tiger

Will the new skywalk pictured above connect to the existing skywalks in the area?

I remember there is quite an extensive skywalk nearby.

Are there any plans to further extend the skywalk network in that area?


----------



## Wisarut

kunming tiger said:


> Will the new skywalk pictured above connect to the existing skywalks in the area?
> 
> I remember there is quite an extensive skywalk nearby.
> 
> Are there any plans to further extend the skywalk network in that area?


Well, after all 3 skywalks are done, no further skywalk at the time being

Finally, BTSC agrees to invest 650 million Baht for the construction of Suksa Witthaya station (S4) between Chong Nonsee station (S3) and Surasak station (S5) near Soi Sathon 12 to meet the rising demands from those who live and work along Sathon Nuea / Sathon Tai road and to relieve the congestion at Chon Nonsee station - with expected number of passengers at 9500 - 12000 passengers a day and expected additional revenue of 100 million Baht a year - constructed started around the end of 2017 - 2018 and it takes 12-18 months to be done and opened in 2019-2020
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/589071


----------



## Wisarut

Opening of Bangsue - Tao Poon extension of 1.2 km on 11 August 2017 by PM Prayut which means the end of feeder train on 4 August 2017 and feeder buses on 11 August 2017
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/188420
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/589084

BEM going to press the order for 35 sets of three car formation EMUs from Siemens with a price tag of 22,036 million Baht to run extension of Blue ring including the extension to Tao Poon (opened on 11 August 2017), Tao Poon to Tha Phra (opened in March 2020) and Hua Lamphong to Lak Song (opened in September 2019) - and the new set of rolling stock will have increasing capacity to handle the number of passengers from 900 passengers per set to 1000 passengers per set

For the case of opening the extension to Tao Poon on 11 August 2017, the number of passengers is going up by 20,000- 30,000 passengers a day which mean the number of passengers on Blue line will be up from 330,000 passengers a day to 350,000 passengers a day

BEM is going to negotiate with MRTA to make a partial opening of extension which infrastructure has been done and the signal and system has been fully installed to make money and to cut down the extra maintenance payment to contractors when the section is not in use yet
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-13895


----------



## Codename B

kunming tiger said:


> Will the new skywalk pictured above connect to the existing skywalks in the area?
> 
> I remember there is quite an extensive skywalk nearby.
> 
> Are there any plans to further extend the skywalk network in that area?


Yes it will connect all the way to Chidlom station, Central World and Platinum Mall.

Renovation work is also ongoing for Chaloem Pao Skywalk that connects Siam BTS station to the skywalk of Ratchaphrasong.


















https://www.facebook.com/pg/jaabarchitects/photos/?tab=album&album_id=714958308669202


















*By Khun Kitti Martpoomee*


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue Line and Blue Line Extension will get 35 trains, 3-car trainsets configuration from Siemens*

7 trains will be used for the current blue line and 28 trains will be used for the extension. The trains will be manufactured by a factory in Vienna, Austria. The look and style of the train will be up to date with upgraded equipment inside the train.

https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-13895

It will likely be Siemens Inspiro model that was also ordered for BTS Skytrain due to arrive next year.

BTS EMU-C : Siemens Inspiro


----------



## Codename B

IsaanUSA said:


> July 14 2017
> 
> 
> Aug 18 2017
> 
> 
> So when is it expected to be open? Surely it cannot be 2018 anymore?


Late 2018 to early 2019, since there will be no land expropriation.


----------



## Codename B

MRT Purple Line | 23 km






BTS Siam Interchange Station


----------



## Codename B

SRT has released presentation of SRT Red line and Bang Sue Grand Station






The rolling stocks by Hitachi that will be used for both the Dark Red Line and Light Red Line with a max speed of 160 km/h.










Progress of Dark Red Line stations.




















Bang Sue Grand Station | U/C: 57.50% 
_Largest railway station in Southeast Asia with 26 platforms and with more than 280,000 m2 floor area_

Second floor will have Dark Red Line and Light Red Line, as well as regional trains.




























Third floor will have 4 High Speed Rail lines and the Airport Rail Link extension.



















Progress of Bang Sue Grand Station.


----------



## Codename B

MoU between BTS and BEM about the joint ticketing system "Mangmoom card" will be signed on August 31.

For non-transport operators, they are currently negotiating with CP, Central and the Mall.

On October 1, passengers will be able to use Mangmoom card with BMA buses, then by the end of 2017 - early 2018 the card can be used with the Airport Rail Link and the Purple Line. The MRT and BTS lines will gradually start implementing the card from mid 2018 onwards.










https://www.prachachat.net/uncategorized/news-25602


----------



## zntfdr

I would like to know: 
1 - who is the owner of the Mangmoom project? 
2 - Is there an official website where we can find more information about it? 

As far as I can see, all the information we have is scattered around articles on the web.

Thank you


----------



## Sunfuns

I'm reading this thread with interest. Seems like a massive expansion of public transport in Bangkok. Much needed no doubt, but I'm wondering about why it's finally happening right now instead of 10-15 years ago or not at all. Is financing better, government priorities different or some other reason? As far as I'm aware Thailand is still about the same middle income country as a decade ago so a massive influx of free cash is probably not it...


----------



## Codename B

zntfdr said:


> I would like to know:
> 1 - who is the owner of the Mangmoom project?
> 2 - Is there an official website where we can find more information about it?
> 
> As far as I can see, all the information we have is scattered around articles on the web.
> 
> Thank you


The owner of the project is _The Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and planning (OTP)_.

There used to be an official website before, however it is offline now (might be due to the numerous delays). Expect a new website or a Facebook page to emerge when the common ticket system launches in October 



Sunfuns said:


> I'm reading this thread with interest. Seems like a massive expansion of public transport in Bangkok. Much needed no doubt, but I'm wondering about why it's finally happening right now instead of 10-15 years ago or not at all. Is financing better, government priorities different or some other reason? As far as I'm aware Thailand is still about the same middle income country as a decade ago so a massive influx of free cash is probably not it...


In the past the government prioritize highways and expressways infrastructure to solve Bangkok's traffic problems, but it led to an increase of cars on the roads making traffic even more congested. Now, the priorities are on rail transportation to reduce logistic cost, and the railway gets the biggest share of budget.

Also, Thailand was a low middle income country before and is today a high middle income country with the aim of reaching high income by 2025-2030.

I think this article describes it best about Thailand's infrastructure plan 

Thailand plans massive investment in transport infrastructure
10. January 2017










_*“The government’s priorities were already presented in the 'Transport Infrastructure Development Strategy 2015-2022'….The largest share is being spent on nine railway lines…followed by the expansion of the mass transport system in Bangkok.”*_

Thailand is aiming to set its course towards a long-term, sustainable and efficient national transport infrastructure within the next decade. Its estimated US$ 60 billion “Transport Strategy 2016-2022”, announced by the Public Debt Management Office in November 2016, not only promotes development, but also strengthens Thailand´s regional hub function in the ASEAN region. While priority is given to railways, Suvarnabhumi International Airport and Bangkok´s transportation system will be taken into account.

The government plans to invest close to US$ 60 billion in the development of its national transport system between 2016 and 2022. This is the current forecast, which was announced by the Public Debt Management Office in November 2016. The project will be mainly financed by loans (US$ 37.9 billion) as well as by the government budget (US$ 7.1 billion), contributions by public organisations (US$ 1.9 billion), Public Private Partnerships (PPP) (US$ 12.6 billion) and toll charges (US$ 400 million).

The government’s priorities were already presented in the “Transport Infrastructure Development Strategy 2015-2022” in 2015. Among the priorities, there are mainly 20 large-scale projects worth around US$ 51 billion. The largest share is being spent on nine railway lines (US$ 34 billion), followed by the expansion of the mass transport system in Bangkok for the Orange, Pink, Yellow, Red and Purple lines (US$ 11 billion). In addition, Suvarnabhumi International Airport will be expanded (US$ 1.5 billion), in order to increase its annual capacity from 45 million to 60 million passengers. The remainder is apportioned to the container port Laem Chabang and three highways.

*PPP and Fast Track*

Some projects have already started (Red Line and Blue Line), are well advanced (Green Line), or have even been completed (Purple Line). A significant number of further projects are expected to be adopted quickly by the Cabinet and will start in 2017. In order to speed up administrative procedures, the Public Private Partnership Law was modified in a groundbreaking way in 2015. As a result, the approval process is expected to take only nine months, in contrast to the previous average of 24 months. Furthermore, they do not have to be submitted automatically to the PPP Policy Committee, which is chaired by the Prime Minister, where they amount up to approximately US$ 150 million.

According to the "Fast Track Programme”, PPP projects are now being designed within 3.5 months, while the State Enterprise Policy Office has 15 days for making its review. The decision by the PPP Committee and the Cabinet should be taken within a maximum of 4.5 months. A PPP concession usually runs for more than 30 years.

The partnership in rail transportation usually consists of the state for land procurement, and private organisations, responsible for the construction, operation and maintenance of the rail system. The pipeline to 2019 includes 66 PPP projects worth a total of US$ 42 billion. For example, the additional Pink and Yellow mass transit lines have already been approved at an estimated sum of US$ 3.3 billion. So far, seven projects have been “fast tracked” by the Government; the other contenders include two highways and two high-speed train routes from Bangkok to Hua Hin and Rayong at a total cost of US$ 7.4 billion.

*Railway given priority*

The railway is playing a more important role in the infrastructure, mainly due to the doubling of tracks, since around 90 per cent of the tracks are currently "single tracked". The first phase involves seven projects with a length of 990 km and a total cost of US$ 4 billion. At the end of 2016, it was decided to lay the first three double-lane lines covering 403 km, at a cost of US$ 1.6 billion, from Lop Buri to Pak Nam Pho and from Hua Hin to Nakhon Pathom and Prachuap Khiri Khan. The second phase comprises seven additional double tracks with a total length of 1,536 km. The national budget for 2017 also includes four high-speed train services from Bangkok to Hua Hin, Rayong, Phitsanulok and Nakhon Ratchasima.

Japan and China are also taking a leading part in two major routes in the northern area, through government-to-government agreements. The Chinese project has a length of 867 km, running from Bangkok and Rayong to Nong Khai, which is close to the border with the Lao People’s Democratic Republic. The rolling stock and signal installations are based on Chinese technology. Construction of a 672 km route for high-speed trains (more than 200 km per hour) from Bangkok to Chiang Mai is being considered with Japan. In addition, three route sections in the east-west corridor from Bangkok to Kanchanaburi, Aranyaprathet and Laem Chabang are being taken into account. However, their development mostly includes an expansion from single to double track.

*A boost for the industry*

Development of the Eastern Economic Corridor (EEC), comprising the three provinces of Chon Buri, Rayong and Chachoengsao, is one of the government's flagship projects and is likely to benefit the most from the new transport concept. The consultancy firm Krungsi Research expects major gains from the fields of logistics, energy, biochemistry and tourism. However, the retail, real estate and construction sectors will also prosper. The law designed to manage the EEC and build up the infrastructure, is to be implemented in 2017, accompanied by massive government spending on transport facilities and industrial parks.

Within the larger political framework, the national transport concept joins, in the long term, with the objectives of achieving stronger industrial dynamics. The focus of the new national industrial concept, “Thailand 4.0”, on 10 clusters now being developed is partly due to their use of highly sophisticated structures and redesign. Agriculture, food, logistics, electronics, digital economics, biofuels as well as health and wellness tourism are seen as additional success-oriented clusters with broad ramifications and high export strength. New clusters to be developed with a high potential for the future include the aerospace industry, biochemistry, industrial robots, medical technology and the next generation of automobiles.

This article is written by Dr. Waldemar Duscha, GTAI Representative in Thailand

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/thailand-plans-massive-investment-transport-german-thai


----------



## zntfdr

^^

Thank you so much


----------



## IsaanUSA

Sunfuns said:


> I'm reading this thread with interest. Seems like a massive expansion of public transport in Bangkok. Much needed no doubt, but I'm wondering about why it's finally happening right now instead of 10-15 years ago or not at all. Is financing better, government priorities different or some other reason? As far as I'm aware Thailand is still about the same middle income country as a decade ago so a massive influx of free cash is probably not it...


Short answer : The government.

Long answer : You would need to read about the history of Thailand's government and Bangkok's government over the last 15 years or so. It's pretty complex and involves a lot of information, in regards to transportation.

I'm not living in Thailand, but *it seems to me*, that the current military government is trying to push through a lot of projects that were constantly stalled before the military took over. (Important to note is that this is my opinion. People have different opinions of the current military government)


----------



## Wisarut

IsaanUSA said:


> Short answer : The government.
> 
> Long answer : You would need to read about the history of Thailand's government and Bangkok's government over the last 15 years or so. It's pretty complex and involves a lot of information, in regards to transportation.
> 
> I'm not living in Thailand, but *it seems to me*, that the current military government is trying to push through a lot of projects that were constantly stalled before the military took over. (Important to note is that this is my opinion. People have different opinions of the current military government)


Junta has to stimulate the construction of both double tracking nationwide and mass transit networks in Greater BKK and major cities but still have some political animosities between BMA vs MRTA as the following news has implied

Pink Monorail and yellow monorail delayed by 6 months due to the conflicts with BMA - and the removal of main water supply along with electric power lines

For Orange line western extension from Thailand cultural center to Bangkhunnont with the distance of 16.4 km and 109,342 million Baht investment, the investment plan delayed until April 2018 while the eastern section of Orange line still under negotiation with BMA - Bidding for Purple line southern extension will be on bidding in December 2017 and construction started in December 2018

For Phuket LRT, MRTA will ask cabinet approval in October 2018 so as to start the construction in December 2019 and opened in 2023
For Chiang Mai LRT, MRTA will ask cabinet approval in January 2019 so as to start the construction in March 2020 and opened in 2023
Either 100% private investment or PPP
http://www.manager.co.th/Business/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000086070


----------



## IsaanUSA

Yes, lots of political animosities and conflicts. Everybody (in the past) wants to get re-elected, right? "New" guy is just trying to get stuff done.

So, short story....the current government is why all this stuff is getting built now and not 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Wisarut

IsaanUSA said:


> Yes, lots of political animosities and conflicts. Everybody (in the past) wants to get re-elected, right? "New" guy is just trying to get stuff done.
> 
> So, short story....the current government is why all this stuff is getting built now and not 10-15 years ago.


์์Not just re-elected but just want to perpetuate power so they are eligible for State funeral and cremation for sure.


----------



## Codename B

IsaanUSA said:


> Yes, lots of political animosities and conflicts. Everybody (in the past) wants to get re-elected, right? "New" guy is just trying to get stuff done.
> 
> So, short story....the current government is why all this stuff is getting built now and not 10-15 years ago.


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Codename B

BMA Gold Line | 1.8 km - Bidding on 25 September

Gold line just got EIA approved. Bidding will take place on September 25, construction will begin at year end or early 2018 at the latest and be open for service in 2019. 
Ticket price will be 15 baht for the whole route.



CNXWORLD said:


> สายสีทองผ่านสิ่งแวดล้อมแล้ว
> รอประมูล 25 ก.ย.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://110.170.184.194/bmanews/viewDetail.aspx?ID=129485


----------



## zntfdr

^^
Is it going to be a 15THB flat rate regardless of the destination?
e.g. from Krung Thonburi to Icon Siam Station or from Krung Thonburi to Khlong San Station will still be 15THB?


----------



## Wisarut

^^^
Yah indeed


BTS and BEM going to sign MOU for Maengmum Joint ticket system on 31 August 2017 - going to bring CP, Central Patana and the Mall to joint the Maengmum cards
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-25602


----------



## IsaanUSA

Codename B said:


> hno:hno:hno:


I bolded and noted, that it is my opinion. Obviously you have a different opinion.


----------



## Codename B

Illustration of Gold Line passing through ICONSIAM and Bangkok's Obersavation Tower.









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/posts/1252289341537534


----------



## George W. Bush

IsaanUSA said:


> Short answer : The government.


It's interesting to see how the military government changed its mind over time. When they took power one of the first things they did was to scrap most pending infrastructure expansion plans. They denied any necessity for high speed rail routes in Thailand (if I remember it well the PM even called it a crazy idea), only to later make a 180 degree turn.
Guess they warmed up to the idea because they saw it as a good way to kickstart a slow economy through "megaprojects", besides the intrinsic benefits of more and better infrastructure.


----------



## In Fra Structure

George W. Bush said:


> It's interesting to see how the military government changed its mind over time. When they took power one of the first things they did was to scrap most pending infrastructure expansion plans. They denied any necessity for high speed rail routes in Thailand (if I remember it well the PM even called it a crazy idea), only to later make a 180 degree turn.
> Guess they warmed up to the idea because they saw it as a good way to kickstart a slow economy through "megaprojects", besides the intrinsic benefits of more and better infrastructure.



I have been following the infrastructure projects here together with my friends in the government since 1982. The problem in the past history of trying to complete the infrastructure plans which go back years, is that when one government is about to go out to tender for a lucrative infrastructure project, the opposition try to get the government out of office so that they can take it over. When the previous government announced B3 Trillion of infrastructure projects including high speed rail, Mass Transit expansion, roads and airports, the opposition demonstrated through occupy Bangkok and said that the B3 Trillion expenditure would ruin the country because it would take 60 years to pay back. Following the military coup, military government delayed the projects for review and decided that they would go ahead and that there would be no elections until all the infrastructure contracts have been signed. The only infrastructure plans I remember being cancelled or delayed indefinitely was the flood prevention scheme which was to be awarded to a Korean Company, following the 2011 floods. We now face possible widespread flooding in and around Bangkok as the "Super Floodway" project to divert water from Ayuthaya and bypass Bangkok to the sea, has not been constructed. The Military from Roman times have always been pro-infrastructure.


----------



## Codename B

TonmaiTree said:


> *Siam Paragon's Gourmet Market opens at Lat Phrao MRT station*
> Bangkok, Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 2 3







































https://www.facebook.com/metromallbangkok/posts/1908026319451583


----------



## Wisarut

Clear Point from SRT about red line commuter:
1. SRT is going to run red line commuter networks by themselves
2. Currently, Bangsue Central is 50% done 
3. Bangsue Central and red line commuter will be opened in July 2020
4. SRT is asking contractors to add more workers to speed up the works even though it is a tough job

Progress Report
Contract 1 Civil works on Bangsue Central and Maintenance Center along with Chatuchak station - 90% done - 6 more month to be done
Contract 2 Civil works on the section from Wat Samian Naree to Rangsit 60% done - 27 more months to be done 
Contract 3 Electro mechanic along with electrification and EMUs purchase - 17 % done - 3 more years to be done 
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_521478
https://www.thairath.co.th/content/1077462


----------



## Codename B

New images of the new Siemens Inspiro BTS trains which will arrive in early 2018


























https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9600000097879


----------



## Codename B

Along the route of BTS skytrain sukhumvit line at Paholyothin road.



CNXWORLD said:


> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=การไฟฟ้านครหลวง (mea)


----------



## Appleich

*BTS is also renewing displays of route map inside their trains into "Dynamic Route Map" or "DRM", accommodating passengers in Thai, English and Chinese:*

Images by Khun Somphol Choocheep‎


----------



## zntfdr

I wonder where they got the idea to also display the Chinese names :tongue2:


----------



## Codename B

Announced yesterday, the contractor for the *Gold line* had been chosen.

Italian-Thai grabs the civil works for the gold line Phase 1 (Thonburi - Khlong San).









https://www.facebook.com/MassFunnyT...8585226323618/783992495116224/?type=3&theater


----------



## masaroow

Does anyone knows any detail about Phuket LRT construction design? help Me


----------



## Wisarut

zntfdr said:


> I wonder where they got the idea to also display the Chinese names :tongue2:


by the demands from Chinese tourists - but the way to use Chinese names are according to Teochew dialect (潮州話 )





Red line commuter networks will be ready according to the schedule (Year 2020) - with the daily number of passengers at 70000 men a day in the first year
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZFx43jfgmA


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station | U/C: 57.50% 
_Largest railway station in Southeast Asia with 24 platforms and with more than 280,000 m2 floor area

Basement: Parking lot that can accommodate over 1,700 cars
1st floor: ticketing area and waiting area for commuters, shopping areas, blue line MRT and bus links, BMTA and BMA
2nd floor: 4 platforms for SRT dark red line & SRT light red line, and 8 platforms for long-distance trains
3rd floor: 10 platforms for high-speed trains and 2 platforms for the Airport Rail Link_














































By *RenderThailand*


----------



## Codename B

Latest image of Bang Sue Complex area plan by Japan International Cooperation Agency (jica)

The complex will be up for bidding next year 2018









*By Khun Veerayuth Krootsin‎*

Bang Sue Complex Area









*By Khun Phichak Chris Rerkvised*


----------



## wwc234

https://s1.postimg.org/8ko2hhqepr/22136853_1875652925782903_399839664196266237_o.jpg
https://postimg.org/image/5mbsdzi58b/


----------



## Yappofloyd

masaroow said:


> Does anyone knows any detail about Phuket LRT construction design? help Me


Do you mean the route or detailed design? Designs are not finalised yet.

This will provide an idea of the route, basically from the north of the island & the airport to Phuket city;


VaN275 said:


>


You just needed to do a search in the Thai forums as this is the Bangkok thread. See here for more info; http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432866&highlight=phuket&page=12


----------



## Wisarut

SRT Board postponing the purchase of 7 new set of EMUs for Airport Link since they failed to take the extension to 3 airports into account
https://mgronline.com/uptodate/detail/9600000102048 
https://news.voicetv.co.th/business/529606.html

BTSC explaining about the fair hike to 59 Baht but Prachachart thurakij or so still playing around with fare hike issues to boost more circulation
https://mgronline.com/uptodate/detail/9600000101927
https://www.prachachat.net/social-media-viral/news-50456
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ajbSwhTxdA


----------



## Appleich

*New MRT Blue Line trains in numbers:*


> Fifth major rail order for Siemens in Bangkok
> 
> Siemens Press Release | 2017-Sep-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok Expressway and Metro Public Company Limited (BEM) and CH. Karnchang Public Company Limited are working with a consortium of Siemens and ST Electronics (Thailand) Limited to deliver rail technology for the extension of Bangkok’s Blue Line Metro. The scope of Siemens’ delivery includes 35 three-car metro trains, the signaling system, the traction power supply and complete equipment for the depot and workshop. In addition, Siemens will perform maintenance services of the transit system for a period of ten years. Commissioning of the line extension is planned for 2019-2020. When completed, BEM will be the transport operator for this line.
> 
> Source: Siemens Press Release [1], [2]


*BSR Joint Venture has successfully secured funding for MRT Pink and Yellow Line monorails from 3 Thai banks:*


> BSR secures lending deal for rail lines
> 
> Somruedi Banchongduang | Bangkok Post | 9 Oct 2017 at 07:44
> 
> *Three large banks -- Bangkok Bank (BBL), Krungthai Bank and Siam Commercial Bank -- are set to sign a syndicated loan contract with BSR Joint Venture in the next week or so to finance the construction of the Pink and Yellow monorail lines.*
> 
> The loan is expected to be drawn down next year, delayed from the previous schedule of the fourth quarter this year because of additional details and the complicated process of the projects, BBL chairman Deja Tulananda said, without revealing the size of the syndicated loan.
> 
> BSR Joint Venture is a venture between BTS Group Holding Plc, Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction Plc, and Ratchaburi Electricity Generating Holding Plc. BTS holds 75% of the BSR consortium, while STEC holds 15% and Ratch owns the remaining 10%.
> 
> The two projects have a combined value of 100 billion baht, of which the government will inject 40 billion for related civil works and BSR will invest 60 billion for construction, train operation and management.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/tourism-and-transport/1339171/bsr-secures-lending-deal-for-rail-lines


----------



## Wisarut

63360 Million Baht loan from BBL, SCB and KTB to help BTSC to borrown for the construction of Pink Monorail and Yellow Monorail
http://www.moneychannel.co.th/news_detail/19179

Thonburi - Siriraj terminus of red line commuter (light red line) will have 12-floor hospital as the extension of Siriraj Hospital with a price tag around 2000 Million Baht - in addition for the budget ton construct red line commuter extension from Talingchan to Thonburi - Siriraj Terminus with the total distance of 5.8 km and a price tag 7,469 Million Baht.

This red line commuter extension (Talingchan - Thonburi (Siriraj)) is to fulfill the last wish of the late King Rama IX who had given an advise on the way to deal with rising traffic jam around Bangkok Noy - Siriraj area on 27 June 2011 - with the red line commuter extension from Talingchan to Salaya to bring those student of Mahidol University to reach Siriraj without trouble. The construction of this 12-floor Hospital building will be started in May 2018 while red line commuter extension will start the construction in June 2018 and it will take 30 months to be done and opened in December 2020

This red line commuter extension (Talingchan - Thonburi (Siriraj)) will consist of 3 stations
1. Talingchan Floating market at grade station near the level crossing with Chimplee road - 1.8 km from Talingchan station 

2. Charansanitwongse station as elevated station at Bang Khun nont - 2.7 km from Talingchan Floating market station 

3. Thonburi - Siriraj terminus - at Grade station behind Siriraj Hospital - 1.3 km from Charansanitwongse station 

This will give the traffic relief around Siriraj and Wang Lang area along with Arun Amarin, Charansanitwongse, Bang Khun Nont Boromraj Chonnanee and Taling Chan floating market - this extension also connect with Orange line MRT and this line expect to have 29400 passengers a day

Once red line commuter extension has been completed, Medical school at Siriraj, Medical school at ramadhibodee and Mahidol University will be connected by electric rail transport while allowing patients to have better access
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/595479
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-52246


----------



## sykdevil

Sunfuns said:


> I'm reading this thread with interest. Seems like a massive expansion of public transport in Bangkok. Much needed no doubt, but I'm wondering about why it's finally happening right now instead of 10-15 years ago or not at all. Is financing better, government priorities different or some other reason? As far as I'm aware Thailand is still about the same middle income country as a decade ago so a massive influx of free cash is probably not it...


I just attended a SCB seminar, they say the massive infrastructure spending is to stimulate the local economy. Without it, the country is in dire shape given the condition of the worldwide economy as well.


----------



## IsaanUSA

Wisarut said:


> This will give the traffic relief


Just curious, do any of these projects actually provide traffic relief? Usually with the new lines, they build dozens of new apartments/condos. I can understand some relief from some of the choke points (such as bridges or areas with one way streets) but with a massive influx of residential buildings, I would think the traffic counts would not change much.


----------



## Wisarut

Western extension of Orange line MRT from Thailand Cultural center to Bang Khun Non with provision to extend to Taling Chan via Pratoo Nam area and Phetburi road. This line also pass Rattanakosin Island and Ratchadamnoen Avenue, Sanam Luang, Thonburi railway terminus before ending up at Bang Khun Nont station of Blue ring at the time being - Hope that the bidding can be started in 2018 - this line has connected with several MRT though 
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/216949


----------



## Wisarut

clear point from State Enterprise Committee lead by PM Prayut - SRT is not supposed run red line commuter networks unless they have come up with much better plan than the one proposed by SRT (32 Baht maximum or even flat rate) due to the fact that the way SRT is running SRTET to run Airport link with bureaucratic red tapes have upset so many passengers due to the delay on proper maintenance since SRT Board keep milking revenue from SRTET to cover SRT operating loss rather than letting SRTET pay for proper maintenance of 9 rolling stocks, installing platform screen doors and the purchase of 7 new sets of EMU.
http://www.springnews.co.th/th/2017/10/119431/
http://www.thaipost.net/?q=node/36582
https://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/519278


----------



## Codename B

MRT Blue line extension | 27 km - 92.39%

Bowstring construction at Fai Chai Station.









*By Khun Phichak Chris Rerkvised*


----------



## Codename B

Progress Update










*In Service: 5 Lines - 111.1 km (excl. BRT)*
*BTS Sukhumvit Line | 24.1 km*
*BTS Silom Line | 14.5 km*
*MRT Blue Line | 21 km* 
*MRT Purple Line | 23 km*
*SRT Airport Rail Link | 28.5 km*
______________________
*BMA BRT | 16.5 km*

*Under Construction: 8 Lines - 187.4 km
MRT Sukhumvit Line South Extension | 12.8 km - 100% 
MRT Sukhumvit Line North Extension | 18.4 km - 45.57%
MRT Blue line extension | 27 km - 95.32%
MRT Orange Line East Section | 23 km - 2.74%
MRT Pink Line | 36 km - Prep
MRT Yellow Line | 30.4 km - Prep
SRT Light Red Line | 15 km - 100%
SRT Dark Red Line | 26.3 km - 88.63%
______________________
Bang Sue Grand Station - 57.50%*

*Approved or Awaiting Bidding : 4 Lines - 73 km (excl. HSR)
BMA Gold Line | 1.8 km
MRT Purple Line Extension | 23.6 km
SRT Red Line Missing Link Extension | 25.5 km
SRT Airport Rail Link Extension | 21.8 km
______________________
Bangkok - Rayong ARL/HSR | 193.5 km
Bangkok - Nakhon Ratchasima HSR | 253 km*

*Preparing for Cabinet Approval: 7 Lines - 70.9 km*
MRT Blue Line West Extension | 8 km
MRT Orange Line West Section | 16.4 km
MRT Sukhumvit Line Second South Extension | 7 km
MRT Sukhumvit Line Second North Extension | 9 km
SRT Dark Red Line North Extension | 10 km
SRT Light Red Line East Extension | 5.7 km
SRT Light Red Line West Extension | 14.8 km

*Phase II: 6 Lines - 68.35 km*
MRT Pink Line Extension | 2.8 km
MRT Yellow Line Extension | 2.6 km
BMA Grey Line Monorail | 16.25 km
BMA Bang Na - Suvarnabhumi LRT | 19.2 km
BTS Silom Line Extension | 7.5 km
MRT Brown Line | 20 km
______________________

New Rolling Stocks Orders

*BTS Sukhumvit & Silom Line - Siemens Inspiro*
46 four-car trains: 22 four-car Siemens Inspiro trains & 24 CRCC four-car trains - Arriving in 2018


















*MRT Blue Line - Siemens Inspiro*
35 three-car trains - Arriving in 2018-2019










*MRT Pink Line & Yellow Line - Bombardier Innovia Monorail 300 (driverless)*
72 four-car trains: 42 trainsets for Pink line & 30 trainsets for Yellow line










*BMA Gold Line - Bombardier Innovia APM 300 (driverless)*
2 three-car trains










*SRT Dark Red & Light Red Line - Hitachi*
130 trainsets: 10 four-car trains & 15 six-car trains - Arriving in 2019


----------



## In Fra Structure

With regard to the new trains on order for BTS Sukhumvit & Silom Line - Siemens Inspiro 46 four-car trains: 22 four-car Siemens Inspiro trains & 24 CRCC four-car trains in 2018. According to BTS, the delivery schedule is still 22 Siemens Inspiro train four-car sets from 2018 until 2019 and 24 CRRC four-car sets from 2019 until 2020.


----------



## Sunfuns

sykdevil said:


> I just attended a SCB seminar, they say the massive infrastructure spending is to stimulate the local economy. Without it, the country is in dire shape given the condition of the worldwide economy as well.


Right now global economy is fairly strong so any issues in Thailand must be mostly of local origin.


----------



## Codename B

Sunfuns said:


> Right now global economy is fairly strong so any issues in Thailand must be mostly of local origin.


Before 2-3 years ago, when the global economy was weak. Now exports is up again.

Thailand 4 main drivers of growth right now are:

- Tourism
- Exports
- Infrastructure spending
- Eastern Economic Corridors (EEC)


----------



## Codename B

BTS Sukhumvit Line
Chidlom station and Ploenchit station









*By Khun nattaset*

MRT Purple Line




































*By Khun Eaarth Pongsathorn Thammanichanon*


----------



## Da18be

About 507 km😁😁😁!!


----------



## George W. Bush

Sunfuns said:


> Right now global economy is fairly strong so any issues in Thailand must be mostly of local origin.


Thailand depends strongly on exports. Exports have remained stagnant since 2011/2012 in many countries (China, Japan, Taiwan, South Korea etc., Japan is still below pre-2008 levels). There has been a very recent surge in exports this year, but no one knows if it will persist.


----------



## Seksunjd

Bombardier Innovia APM 300 is powered by a wheel or driven by a rail?


----------



## Codename B

^^ Rubber-tiered

Innovia APM 300 at München Airport


----------



## Codename B

Chaloempao Skywalk

Chaloempao Skywalk is now open to the public.









*By Khun Chairat Teau*


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok - Rayong High Speed Train Project - The highlights are as follows:*

- The total length is 260 km, with a design to be more connected to Suvarnabhumi Airport (arrivals) and Utapao Airport (incoming - outgoing).

- Bidding will begin in 2018.

- There are 10 stations running through 5 provinces, including 8 elevated stations, namely Don Mueang, Bang Sue Grand Station, Makkasan Station, Chachoengsao Station, Chonburi Station, Sriracha Station, Pattaya Station and Rayong Station. The underground station is Suvarnabhumi and U Tapao Station.

- Taking a trip from Don Muang to Rayong (Stop at all stations) is about 2 hours and from Don Muang to Rayong (no-stop) is about 1 hour.

- Trains with a top speed of 250 km/hour outside the city and 160 km/hour when running through the inner Bangkok.

- The fare is 500 baht per trip for the express route Don Mueang - Utapao and 300 baht per trip for the express route Suvarnabhumi - Utapao.

- The construction budget is about 200,000 million baht and will be completed in 2023.

- Expected Passengers for conventional trains (City Line) Don Mueang Airport - Suvarnabhumi Airport is 103,920 person/times/day, and for the High-Speed ​​Rail (HSR) Suvarnabhumi - Rayong 65,630 person/times/day.

https://www.facebook.com/ThailandSkyline/
http://www.springnews.co.th/th/2017/10/122142/?sp
http://www.tnews.co.th/contents/368742

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No opposition to fast train linking three airports
17 Oct 2017 at 12:02
WRITER: ONLINE REPORTERS AND CHAIYOT PUPATTANAPONG

*There has been no public opposition at hearings on a planned high-speed railway linking three international airports - Don Mueang, Suvarnabhumi and U-tapao, according to the project manager.*

The 200 billion baht project is part of plan to establish transport links across the Eastern Economic Corridor (EEC) by connecting Don Mueang airport in Bangkok, Suvarnabhumi airport in Samut Prakan and U-tapao airport in Rayong. 

Project manager Sayant Iamsom-somboon said on Tuesday more than 160,000 passengers were expected to use the service each day.

The State Rail of Thailand, the operator, estimated that at least 103,920 people would use the City Line route from Don Mueang in Bangkok to Suvarnabhumi in Samut Prakan daily, he said.

The high-speed route from Suvarnabhumi to Rayong is expected to carry about 65,630 passengers per day.

According to Mr Sayant, there was no opposition from people along the planned corridors during recent public hearings organised by the SRT. The most recent was on Monday.

However, people did ask that measures be put in place to control dust and walls of sound absorbing materials be built to reduce noise pollution.

The 260km Bangkok-Rayong railway will run from Bangkok through Samut Prakan, Chachoengsao and Chon Buri and terminate at Rayong. 

*There will be 10 stations along the route. Eight will be elevated -- Don Mueang, Bang Sue, Makkasan, Chachoengsao, Chon Buri, Sri Racha, Pattaya and Rayong.

Suvarnabhumi and U-tapao stations will be underground, Mr Sayant said.*

https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1343999/no-opposition-to-fast-train-linking-three-airports


----------



## Wisarut

BTS - BEM now signing MOU on the joint ticket system (Maengmum cards) on 18 October 2017 - hope to be ready in October 2018 - now, Maengmum card can be used in the first 500 BMTA buses 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-55995[





Maengmum cards will be ready for Airport link and bus in June 2018 and BTS-BEM in October 2018, a year after MoU between BTS and BEM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRyXvqiAheI
http://news.thaipbs.or.th/content/267048


Hope to get the clear plan for the construction of Pink monorail and Yellow monorail within 3 months from November 2017 - and the removal of infrastructure along Yellow monorail line and Pink monorail line started in November 2017

the bones of contention for pink monorail are 
1) Laksi station - since BTSC want to use the area of Highway Dept to construct Lak Si station 
2) Highway Dept has raised a concern on the traffic management on ram Indra road. 

For Yellow Monorail, there are the bone of contention at 
1) Flyover across Bang Kapi - Lam Salee intersection - partially settlement with BMA
2) the section across Saensaeb canal - no settlement with BMA
3) the underpass across Phatthanakarn road near Hua Mark railway statio n
4) Wat Sri Iam interchange
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-56705

E-Book on Yellow Monorail
https://goo.gl/MbVHj9

Bearing - Samut Prakarn extension opened in December 2018 - now, the daily number of passengers for BTS Skytrain has reached 666,504 men a day with growth rate of 3-5% - and the previous year revenue has reached 10,405 Million Baht

10 set out of 22 new sets of 4-car EMU from Siemens will be delivered in early 2018 and the rest will be delivered by the end of 2018. For the case of 24 set of 4-car EMUs from CRRC Changchun, they will be all delivered by the end of 2019
https://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/520827

still have a bone of contention for transferring BTS SKytrain extension from Bearing to Samut Prakarn with the price tag of 21,403 Million Baht and from Mochit of Khoo Khot with the price tag of 39,412 Million Baht (total 60,815 million Baht) which is stretching the annual budget of BMA to the dangerous point - BMA will have to take a responsibility on the debt at 30%, 50% or even 70%

There will be considered for the extension from Pak Nam to bang Poo at 13,700 Million Baht and Khoo Khot to Lam Look Ka at 11,900 Million Baht - with a hope to get cabinet approval in 2018 but BMA and MRTA have to make a settlement on the transfer first - 23.6 km at 101,112 Million Baht
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/604905
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/604656
http://www.thaipost.net/?q=node/36935


the regular rate for Purple line at 14 - 42 Baht resumed on 1 Nov 2017 to boost more revenue by 30%
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/604912
https://www.mgronline.com/business/detail/9600000105670
http://www.thaipost.net/?q=node/36981 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-55850

the bone of contention at the new parliament at Kiakkai along with the bone of contention at National Library along with Rattanakosin Island have delayed the Southern extension of purple line to be on bidding in 2018
https://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/520724


----------



## Jeelee

IsaanUSA said:


> Just curious, do any of these projects actually provide traffic relief? Usually with the new lines, they build dozens of new apartments/condos. I can understand some relief from some of the choke points (such as bridges or areas with one way streets) but with a massive influx of residential buildings, I would think the traffic counts would not change much.




This is a late reply but from my experience living near Bangsue station, the traffic around this area in the morning is a lot better now. (It is still a bit jam because of SCG employees whose homes are far and have to drive still but it is only until 8 anyway.)

Now people can just catch a train from any purple line stations without getting to Bangsue. 

But to be honest, I don’t care if it actually helps to relief the traffic or not. I just wanna have more choices not to drive.


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station | 57.50%












CNXWORLD said:


> https://www.facebook.com/AUTP2007/photos/pcb.896180463868225/896178290535109/?type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

Tha Chang Pier still opened on 26 October 2017 (cremation day) with exception on 6 AM to 1.30 PM - During that Hiatus period, there will be Chao Phraya boat service from Nonthaburi to Thewet and from Sathon to Yodphiman pier 

Ferry service will running from Wanglang to Pinklao pier (Bangkok bank), Wat Rakhang - Pinklao pier (Bangkok bank) and Wat Rakhang - Pinklao pier (Bangkok bank) from 8 AM to 6 PM on 25 and 27 October 2017
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/606016


----------



## Wisarut

Budget for 22 month care taker on Blue ring at 20 million Baht per month during the signal installation and platelaying but the compensation for Sam yaek Faichai has to be postponed due to the conflict with BMA who construct the tunnel across Sam Yaek Faichai - Platelaying done in August 2018, and the opening of Hua Lamphong - Tha phra will be execute in September 2019 while the section from Tao Poon to Tha phra and from Tha phra to lak Song will be opened in March 2020
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9600000107620


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station

Fourth truss is being set up.



CNXWORLD said:


> Trussชิ้นที่4มาแล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By khun Kitti Martpoomee‎


Platform roof



loveland said:


> AUTP construction co.ltd


----------



## Wisarut

^^^^^
\Latest update for red line commuter - 55% done on 25 September 2017, 4 year after starting the construction on 10 Feb 2013 - ITD is going to finish the work in feb 2018 so they can transfer their workers to work on Orange line MRT while STECON-unique Engineer PCL working so slow that it is 59.70% done, slightly better than expected goal. For the contract 3 with Mitsubishi - Sumitomo - Hitachi, it is 18.60% done still lagged behind the goal by 13%

the progress on each station
Bangsue central is 39.68% done due to the removal of FPT oil pipelines while maintainance center is 75.48% done
Chatuchak is 55.67% done
Samian Naree is 91.85% done
Bang Khen is 91.30% done
Thung Songhong is 93.41% done
Laksi is 90.93% done
karn Kheha is 91.07% done 
Donmuang is 67.02% done due to the incident of crane collapsed 
Lakhok is 77.28% done and 
Rangsit is 83.66% done

However, the estimated number of passengers is going down from 140000-150000 passengers a day to 86,680 passengers a day with ticket price of 15-45 Baht according to distance with interchange between the Southern line and Northern line at Bangsue Central

The EMU sets will be from Hitachi with max speed of 160 kph even though the operating speed is 120 kph with 2 formations

1. four car formation EMU with capacity to handle 1126 passengers per set
2. six car formation EMU with capacity to handle 1714 passengers per set

SRT has extended the deadline for Contract 1 from 10 Feb 2017 by 1021 days to be done in 2019 while
the deadline for contract 2 has been extended by 365 days to be done on 10 Feb 2018

However, 800 million Baht compensation has not been approved

https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-63587


----------



## Codename B

-Double post-


----------



## Wisarut

Schedule for Greater BKK Mass transit lines
1. Green line from Bearing to Samut Prakarn - 12.8 km with 9 stations to be opened in December 2018
2. Green line from Mochit to Khoo Khot via Saphan Mai - 18.7 km with 16 stations - opening Lad Phrao intersection station in First Quarter of 2019 and the whole line in 2020 - so far 51.21% done
3. Blue ring from Bangsue to Tha Phra and Hua Lamphong to Bang Khae (Lak Song) - 27 km with 20 stations - Opening the section from Hua Lamphong to Bang Khae in March 2019 and Bangsue to Tha Phra will be opened in 2020 - so far 97.05% done
4. Red line commuter networks - Bangsue - Talingchan and Bangsue to rangsit - 41 km with 13 stations - June 2020
5. Pink Monorail from Kae Rai to Minburi - 34.5 km with 30 stations to be opened in 2021
6. Yellow Monorail from Lad Phrao to Samrong - 30.4 km with 23 stations to be opened in 2021
7. Orange line MRT from Minburi to Thailand cultural center via Hua Mark stadium and Ram Khamhaeng - 23 km with 17 stations to be opened in 2023 - so far 3.79% done
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-95203
https://www.txxx.com/videos/495302/breasty-milf-gets-a-creampie-in-a-free-japanese-porn/


----------



## Wisarut

Paolonutini98 said:


> Might not be that accurate but forecast spending vs realized spending must be taken into account too.
> https://aseanup.com/asean-infrastructure-building-materials-opportunities/


Here is Thai government plan on expenditure on mass transit projects or so









The total number of project is 51 projects including 43 continuing projects at 2.290 trillion Baht and the other 8 new projects at 103,285 Million Baht - totally 2.39 trillion Baht

MoT projects to be invested in 2018:
1. Motorways
1.1 Nakhon Pathom - Cha Am at 80600 Million Baht
1.2 Hatyai - Padang besar at 30,500 Million Baht
1.3 BKK (Rama 2) - Mahachai at 40,000 Million Baht
1.4 Tollway extension from Rangsit (Royal Mint) to Bang Pa In at 25,000 Million Baht 
2. Expressways
2.1 Rama3 - Dao Khanong - Kanchanaphisek ring (West - Rama 2) - 31,244 million Baht
2.2 Kratoo - Patong in Phuket 13916.97 Million Baht
2.3 Third stage expressways (N2 section) to Kanchanaphisek ring (East) - 14382 million Baht
3. Bus terminals
3.1 Bus terminal at 3rd Friendship Bridge at 1053.62 million Baht
3.2 9 cargo transportation terminals at the border at 8065.84 million Baht
3.3 cargo transport at 8 major cities at 9438.02 million Baht
3.4 cargo resting place in Buriram and Khon Kaen at 550 million Baht
4. bus purchases
4.1 35 New electric buses at 385 million Baht
4.2 489 NGV buses at 4260 million Baht
4.3 Joint ticket system 1355.34 million Baht
5. massive double trackings
5.1 Nakhon Pathom - Chumporn at 33975 million Baht
5.2 Lopburi - Paknam Pho including Tha Wung bypass at 18699 million Baht
5.3 Pak Nampho - Denchai at 56066.25 million Baht
5.3 Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani at 35839.74 million Baht
5.4 Khon Kaen - NongKhai at 26065.75 million Baht
5.5 Chumporn - Surat Thani at 23384.91 million Baht
5.6 Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla at 51,823.28 million Baht
5.7 Hatyai - Padang Besar 7941.80 million Baht
5.8 Denchai - Chiang Mai at 59,924.24 million Baht
5.9 Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (new line) at 76.978.82 million Baht
5.10 Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom (new line) at 60,351.91 million Baht
6. Urban electric trains
6.1 Red line commuter (light red) Bangsue Central - Hua Mark and Bangsue Central - Hua Lamphong as the way to make the final shift of all eastern railways to Bangsue Central at 44157 million Baht
6.2 Red line commuter (dark red) Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit campus at 7596.94 million Baht
6.3 Red line commuter (light red) Talingchan - Salaya and Talingchan - Siriraj (Thonburi railway terminus) at 17671.61 million Baht
6.4 Purple line MRT (Southern extension) - Tao Poon -Ratboorana - Kurunai at 101,112 million Baht
6.5 Orange line MRT (Western extension) - Thailand Cultural Center - Bang Khun Nont at 90271 million Baht
6.6 Phuket LRT from Phuket International Airport to Chalong intersection in downtown Phuket city - 39406 million Baht
6.7 Chiang Mai LRT (red line) at 28419 million Baht - full system requires tunneling on the section within city wall (Wiang) will be about 100,000 million Baht
6.8 Khorat LRT at 32600 million Baht - still need to settle with those local who oppose Khorat LRT by keep blaiming LRT as the way to deprive the parking space on the street in front of their shophouses 
6.9 Khon Kaen LRT - Samran to Tha Phra via Friendship Highway at 15000 million Baht - hope that the second line will connect Khon Kaen airport with downtown Khon Kaen city and red line

7. High Speed train networks
7.1 Bangsue Central - Nakhon Ratchasima at 179412 million Baht
7.2 Bangsue Central - Phitsanuloke at 276,225 million Baht - even though Japanese has pointed out that the actual expenditure will need 420,000 million Baht
7.3 Bangsue Central - Hua Hin at 94673 million Baht
7.4 Donmuang - Bangsue Central - Makkasan Central - Suvannabhum - Pataya - U-Tapao at 226000 million Baht using existing Airport link along with planned extension

8. Marintime transport
8.1 Laem Chabang Phase 3 at 35099.54 Million Baht including the railway cargo terminal
8.2 the Dry Port at Khon Kaen to bring Isan products including rice, tapioca, sugar, and para rubber to cargo trains to Laem Chabang at 3000 million Baht
9. Aviation trainsport
9.1 parking places and electric system for Krabi airport at 243 milllion Baht
9.2 New Aircraft maintainance center at U-Tapao at 11000 Million Baht - JV with Airbus

https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-95203
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-95203


----------



## wwc234

barth said:


> New Year's video update.


........


----------



## Yappofloyd

Wisarut said:


> 5. Pink Monorail from Kae Rai to Minburi - 34.5 km with 30 stations to be opened in 2021
> 6. Yellow Monorail from Lad Phrao to Samrong - 30.4 km with 23 stations to be opened in 2021


It is almost impossible for the MRT Pink and Yellow monorail lines to open in 2021. The usual optimistic forecast.

I'd expect mid 2022 at the earliest but more likely late 2022 or early 2023.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Yappofloyd said:


> It is almost impossible for the MRT Pink and Yellow monorail lines to open in 2021. The usual optimistic forecast.
> 
> I'd expect mid 2022 at the earliest but more likely late 2022 or early 2023.



I said the same to one of the CEOs of the BSR JV and he stated that he was aiming to complete ahead of schedule. The Pink and Yellow line are projected to officially open in April 2021. We should be aware that Bombardier have successfully completed similar lengths of Monorail lines in other Countries within a 3 year time frame, due to the easier construction than the system previously used for the BTS here. I expect these lines to be completed on time.


----------



## Yappofloyd

Wisarut said:


> 1. Green line from Bearing to Samut Prakarn - 12.8 km with 9 stations to be opened in December 2018


Pracharat is ignoring the fact that Bearing to Samrong (1.2km) has already opened AND that only 7 of the proposed 9 stations are being built for this extension - with the 2 others being built at a later time.

Perhaps more correctly, Samrong to Samut Prakarn 11.6km with 6 stations opening in Dec.


----------



## Yappofloyd

In Fra Structure said:


> I said the same to one of the CEOs of the BSR JV and he stated that he was aiming to complete ahead of schedule. The Pink and Yellow line are projected to officially open in April 2021. We should be aware that Bombardier have successfully completed similar lengths of Monorail lines in other Countries within a 3 year time frame, due to the easier construction than the system previously used for the BTS here. I expect these lines to be completed on time.


No line nor extension in Bangkok has ever opened on schedule. As you know, delays of 12 months or more are not uncommon. This might be especially so in these two projects given the site access issues with the Highways dept. 

They are also going to encounter many unforeseen technical problems both on the civil works side and I predict especially with E&S. The timetable looks especially difficult for the Yellow Line given that major work is still some months way from beginning. 

I still feel 2022 is much more realistic. However, let's wait and see how the next 12-18 months unfolds.....


----------



## Codename B

400-500 km of electric train in 5 years time?

------------------------------------------------

Transport's the winning ticket
*Govt hopes for progress in big-spending projects ahead of election*
8 Jan 2018 at 12:54 | WRITER: OM JOTIKASTHIRA

This will be an interesting year for Bangkok's infrastructure scene, with the government's unrelenting efforts to bolster development across the country becoming ever more apparent.

Whether the copious big-money transport network projects will face more delays or maintain their timeframes, however, is a matter that transport authorities and the government will need to address in the months to come. With an election promised for late this year, the government is hoping many projects will start to deliver.

--------snipped----------

https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1391918/transports-the-winning-ticket

*Progress*
In Service: 5 Lines - 111.1 km (excl. BRT)
Under Construction: 9 Projects - 189.2 km









https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1391918/transports-the-winning-ticket

---------------------------------------------------------------------

The 500 km rail plan









asia.nikkei.com


----------



## Codename B

*Infrastructure plans prioritised*
*The government is racing to set the massive transport projects into motion before the tentative November general election, writes Chatrudee Theparat*
2 Jan 2018 at 04:00 | WRITER: CHATRUDEE THEPARAT

With Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha pledging to call a general election some time in 2018 between September and December, the government is likely to be busy revving up the development of myriad big-ticket infrastructure projects.

The Transport Ministry's infrastructure development plan calls for ongoing development projects estimated at a combined 103 billion baht in fiscal 2018.

The projects are mainly light rail tracks in key provinces like Phuket, Chiang Mai, Nakhon Ratchasima and Khon Kaen.

Similar rail projects in Phitsanulok and Udon Thani, the intercity motorway linking Bangkok and Mahachai in Samut Sakhon, the improvement of two airports in Khon Kaen and Krabi, and a dry port development in Khon Kaen are likely to be proposed for development in 2018.

---------------------------------snipped---------------------------------









https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/1389098/infrastructure-plans-prioritised


----------



## IsaanUSA

I'm not trying to be political, just thinking about these transportation projects, but if a new leader is elected, can they have the transport projects halted or cancelled all together?


----------



## Codename B

IsaanUSA said:


> I'm not trying to be political, just thinking about these transportation projects, but if a new leader is elected, can they have the transport projects halted or cancelled all together?


No, the next government must continue the projects. Cancelling these projects would be unwise and their term will for sure be shortlived. 
What might happen could be adjustment to some of these projects, such as speed up electrification of double track lines ahead of plan or some other conditions. 
And of course, the next government will likely propose their own infrastructure projects as well.

Every political parties wants a piece of these infrastructure projects and say that they got it built in their term.


----------



## In Fra Structure

IsaanUSA said:


> I'm not trying to be political, just thinking about these transportation projects, but if a new leader is elected, can they have the transport projects halted or cancelled all together?



In the past, a change in Government included a demand for new "envelopes" from the constructors of these projects, such as in the cases of the SNC Lavelin Sky train and the Hopewell projects. It is more than likely that the CEO of STEC which is a JV Partner with BTS will be in the next civilian Government possibly as PM. In that case, the transportation projects are more likely to speed up. Despite reports, the election is most likely to be May 2019.


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station - 57.50%









https://www.facebook.com/ERailsRoom...7156693/826303454221839/?type=3&theater&ifg=1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*MRT Blue Line Extension - Tha Phra Station*









https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpul...544466865594/1503067169813314/?type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

How Bangkok became a model for mass transit
November 22, 2017 2:32 pm JST
https://asia.nikkei.com/magazine/20...ecame-a-model-for-mass-transit?n_cid=NARAN012


----------



## Wisarut

IsaanUSA said:


> I'm not trying to be political, just thinking about these transportation projects, but if a new leader is elected, can they have the transport projects halted or cancelled all together?


they would not dare to make such a political suicide for sure - since Junta is also offering LRT and monorails in other major cities including Chiang Mai, Khorat, Hatyai, Phuket, Pataya or even Phitsanuloke, Rayong or so.


----------



## George W. Bush

IsaanUSA said:


> I'm not trying to be political, just thinking about these transportation projects, but if a new leader is elected, can they have the transport projects halted or cancelled all together?


Why would they even want to cancel them? No one doubts the usefulness of new urban mass transit lines.

Successor governments might change HSR plans, though. Those projects are mostly controversial and high risk concerning ROI. I still think they are pretty crazy projects that will/would cause unpleasant holes in state coffers for at least 20 years (as has happened in almost any country which embraced HSR).


----------



## Wisarut

5 day free trial of new BMTA NGV Aircon buses from Chakkri Naruebodin Medical institute to Ramadhibodee Hospital via expressway from 16 to 20 Jan 2018 before the collection of tickets at 13 to 25 Baht - This route started at Chakkri Naruebodin Medical institute, NHA Bang Plee Muang Mai, Mega-Bang Na, Seacon Square, Hua mark station of Airport Link, Rama 9 road, Victory Monument before ending up at Ramadhibodee Hospital with total distance of 61 km run by Marat transport Co ltd using 16 buses with 48 rounds. Each new bus has 31 seats + standees with 16 buses 


Next on the line is from Rajmongkhon Rattanakosin Salaya to Mochit skytrain statin via expressway - with 40 Baht flat rate in February 2018 run by Chaiwiset transport Co Ltd. with 21-30 seats without standees - this route is running from Rajmongkhon Rattanakosin Salaya, Mahidol University (Salaya campus) - Rajpruek road - Mochit station 


https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000004581


----------



## Codename B

^^

The new BMTA NGV Aircon buses in question.


















https://www.facebook.com/bangkokbus...789607435947/1563079520473610/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/bangkokbus...789607435947/1563030380478524/?type=3&theater


----------



## Codename B

Bang Sue Grand Station - 57.50%

Photos taken on 16/01/18









































































By *AUTP Construction CO.LTD*

-----


















Photos taken last year, but shows the scale of the station.




























By *Unique Construction and Engineering*


----------



## The Polwoman

IsaanUSA said:


> I'm not trying to be political, just thinking about these transportation projects, but if a new leader is elected, can they have the transport projects halted or cancelled all together?


This is not the Netherlands, in Thailand much more people acknowledge how more public transport and rail infrastructure is for the good of the country in order to get beyond their current economic stagnative income. It's what other surrounding countries do as well, while South Korea and Singapore would not have thriven the way they thrive now without it.


----------



## dida888

There is continuation of infra in Thailand due to master plan even change the side of new leader. It not affect due to the approved plan by the cabinet. In case of approved plan but not yet binding vendors it only risk on bidding delay and price accordingly. Thailand has master plan for strategic in long run even crisis or turmoils not affect or turn down the project that we call continuation of plan.


----------



## Wisarut

NESDB Slamming the brake on further purchase of EMUs for red line commuter extension from Siriraj to Salaya via Taling Chan from the price tag of the project at 17,671.61 Million Baht and Rangsit to Thammasart Rangsit at 7,596.94 Million Baht - SRT needs to give a detail in the next 2 weeks - SRT wants more EMUs to function as feeders for the main line with 6-9 minute interval on Siriraj to Salaya via Taling Chan section and 15 minutes on Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit section

SRT is going to set up the subsidiary to run red line commuter networks after SRT has been forced to divorce from SRTET which is running airport link along with further extension as High speed train. This subsidiary will become effective in 2022 - a clear sign of further delays on red line commuter - at the time being, SRT has signed the contract with MITSUBISHI Heavy Industrial Ltd , Hitachi and Sumitomo Corporation to get 130 carriages of EMUs for Bangsue - Talingchan and Bangsue - Rangsit line of red line commuter networks along with electrification at 32,399.99 Million Baht

Note: This has a lot to do with the fact that SRT Traffic Dept is now playing political football with the Government by flatly refusing to give information about the traffic plans to NESDB before getting approval for purchasing new DMUs as well as new EMUs
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000005388

CEO of Airport Link has explained why they have to cancel the bidding for platform screen doors to prevent further tragedy 
- there is only one qualified bidder which is violating the Government Procurement Act of 2006
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000005240


----------



## Codename B

MRT Blue line extension | 27 km - 97.05%



























































































https://www.facebook.com/TNG.NDT.INSPECTION/posts/701663316703736


----------



## Wisarut

Now Phailin has to change the mind to accept that the purchase of 7 new sets of EMU for Airport city is necessary - cannot be waited for the concession holders for Airport link extension as Seamless High Speed train to connect 3 airports

Furthermore, the starting time for Airport link is now 05.30 AM effective on 1 Feb 2018
https://m.posttoday.com/biz/gov/536287


----------



## Appleich

*Two more red line extensions are in the pipeline:*


> Ministry to forward plans for 2 Red Line extensions
> 
> Thodsapol Hongtong | Bangkok Post | 19 Jan 2018 at 06:18
> 
> *The Transport Ministry will propose two Red Line electric railway extensions worth around 26.5 billion baht to the cabinet to stage bidding by this September.*
> 
> Peraphon Thawornsupacharoen, deputy permanent secretary for transport, said both projects would be submitted to the Office of the National Economic and Social Development Board (NESDB) next month before being forwarded to the cabinet for consideration. If approval is granted, bidding would take place between July and September.
> 
> The two proposed Red Line extensions are a Taling Chan-Salaya line worth 19 billion baht and a Rangsit-Thammasat line costing 7.5 billion baht.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/1398170/ministry-to-forward-plans-for-2-red-line-extensions





> SRT Dark Red Line: Rangsit - Thammasat University (10 km., THB 7.5 billion); 5 stations:
> 
> Rangsit
> Khlong Neung
> Bangkok University
> Chiang Rak
> Thammasat University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/photos/a.1648065022120387.1073741828.1648054742121415/1863147483945472/?type=3&theater





> SRT Light Red Line: Siriraj - Taling Chan - Salaya (14.8 km., THB 19 billion); 8 stations:
> 
> Thonburi - Siriraj (Orange Line interchange)
> Charansanitwong (Blue/Orange Line interchange)
> Taling Chan Floating Market
> Taling Chan
> Ban Chim Phli
> Kanchanaphisek
> Sala Thammasop
> Salaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/photos/a.1648065022120387.1073741828.1648054742121415/1863147527278801/?type=3&theater


*Latest update on light rail transit developments in the provinces:*


> Railways, trams to hit fast-track in 2018
> 
> Om Jotikasthira | Bangkok Post | 22 Jan 2018 at 08:01
> 
> *This will be a "strong" year for plans to kick-start provincial public transport systems across the country, with such plans in at least five provinces on the government's radar, says Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTP) chief Chaiwat Thongkamkoon.*
> 
> According to Mr Chaiwat, tourism industry front-runner Phuket will lead the way with the OTP's plans for a light rail transit (LRT) network -- also known as a tram network -- to be carried out by the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) this year. Mr Chaiwat said initial steps will involve talks between the government and private sector to establish a public-private-partnership (PPP) investment scheme for Phuket's mass transit network, to keep up with the province's rapid growth in tourism and infrastructure. According to Mr Chaiwat, a PPP proposal will be submitted to the cabinet for approval by the end of the year. He said the construction should be completed by 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another province Mr Chaiwat remains hopeful for is Chiang Mai, where the OTP plans for a tram network comprising three routes which have already been submitted to the Transport Ministry for review. He said the main step now is choosing whether the network will be built on land or underground, with a third option being a combination of the two.
> 
> Tram lines in Khon Kaen have also gained traction, with the province's administrative office also stepping up to conduct its own studies into the feasibility of a tram network, according to Mr Chaiwait. "We have asked Khon Kaen's representatives to submit their plans to the OTP this month, so they can be reviewed by the Transport Ministry by the end of February," Mr Chaiwat said.
> 
> A meeting about a public transport network in Nakhon Ratchasima will also be held this month, he added. According to him, discussions with local representatives and the MRTA have resulted in a plan to establish three inner-city tram lines, worth a total of 33 billion baht.
> 
> The OTP also received research funding last year to plan a network for Phitsanulok. Mr Chaiwat said the network will involve one tram route and four other bus rapid transit routes.
> 
> He added that a 16-billion-baht monorail network in Hat Yai district of Songkhla, stretching 12 stations from Klong Wa to the provincial van station, is currently awaiting an environmental impact assessment.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/special-reports/1399714/railways-trams-to-hit-fast-track-in-2018


----------



## Yappofloyd

Wisarut said:


> Now Phailin has to change the mind to accept that the purchase of 7 new sets of EMU for Airport city is necessary - cannot be waited for the concession holders for Airport link extension as Seamless High Speed train to connect 3 airports
> 
> Furthermore, the starting time for Airport link is now 05.30 AM effective on 1 Feb 2018
> https://m.posttoday.com/biz/gov/536287


It really is the epitome of dysfunctional management and a lack of good planning. 

Since the budget was approved by the SRT Board for the 7 new 5 car sets back in mid 2013, daily pax has risen from 45k to 70k. Overcrowding is a severe problem at many stations that during peak periods pax often have to wait for a 2nd or 3rd train.

So ARL users have had to endure 4 years of delay while the SRT unnecessarily delays the process, then 2 yrs ago cancels a potential Chinese purchase due to corruption allegations. Now even if new rolling stock is ordered by the end of the 2018 - which is unlikely - it won't be delivered until 2021!

Mid 2013 until 2021!!!


----------



## Stuu

Has the single track at Saphan Taksin been fixed yet?


----------



## Yappofloyd

Stuu said:


> Has the single track at Saphan Taksin been fixed yet?


Not yet, but plans have been finalised for the redesign of the road bridge and station.


----------



## Wisarut

Stuu said:


> Has the single track at Saphan Taksin been fixed yet?


Nope, there is still disagreement who is going to pay for this project


----------



## sdery

I'm surprised they are extending the red line to Thonburi. I thought it was to stop at Taling Chan where there would be a connection to the western extension of the Orange line. Is it possible they might extend the red from Thonburi to Makkasan?


----------



## Appleich

Probably not, since Makkasan will be served by the Missing Link extensions. I guess SRT has abandoned the plan to build the inner-city shortcut line that runs between Bang Bamru - Sam Sen - Victory Monument - Makkasan also.

And yes, the original plan was to have Orange Line runs all the way to Taling Chan. However, the Ministry later changed its mind to have it terminates at Charansanitwong with interchange to Blue Line, leaving the remaining section served by Red Line extension instead. 


> *Missing Link extension - 25.9 km., THB 44.16 billion; 10 stations*
> SRT Dark Red Line: Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong (7 km.); 6 stations
> 
> Bang Sue (ARL/Light Red/Blue Line interchange)
> Sam Sen
> Ratchawithi (Light Red interchange)
> Yommarat (Orange Line interchange)
> Yot Se (Silom Line interchange)
> Hua Lamphong (Blue Line interchange)
> 
> SRT Light Red Line: Bang Sue - Makkasan - Hua Mak (18.9 km.); 6 stations
> 
> Bang Sue (ARL/Dark Red/Blue Line interchange)
> Ratchawithi (Dark Red interchange)
> Phaya Thai (ARL/Sukhumvit Line interchange)
> Makkasan (ARL/Blue Line interchange)
> Ramkhamhaeng (ARL interchange)
> Hua Mak (Yellow Line interchange)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/photos/a.1648065022120387.1073741828.1648054742121415/1863147563945464/?type=3&theater


----------



## Appleich

Bang Sue Grand Station - Main Entrance

Photos taken on 17/01/2018 by King Mongkut's University of Technology North Bangkok (KMUTNB)







Source: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2019651818302809&id=1555340268067302

As seen from the expressway:


WalkerEmp said:


>


----------



## Wisarut

Hua Lamphong - Bang Khae - Lak Song extension of Blue ring will be ready for passenger service in September 2019
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_729134


----------



## Wisarut

Hope that everything will go according to the plan including the way BMA is to deal with incurring debts from extension from Mochit to Khoo Khot and bearing to Samut Prakarn


----------



## Wisarut

Those who live along Ram Khamhaeng road, esp those Ram Khamhaeng University Students, ABAC students and those who use Hua Mark stadium will have to endure the traffic jam due to the construction of Orange Line MRT until the construction is done by the end of December 2022 and opened for services in 2023 
https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9610000011814


----------



## VFerrandez

*Center saturated?*

Anyone has some information about what is being done to alleviate the saturation of trains downtown? At Asoke, one has to wait 2 or 3 trains going north at peak hours. It will get worst when the orange line opens as it will terminate at Thai Cultural Center. Also, the BTS will have longer lines... which will bring more people downtown...


----------



## Appleich

BTS and BEM already in the process of acquiring new trains.


Codename B said:


> New Rolling Stocks Orders
> 
> *BTS Sukhumvit & Silom Line - Siemens Inspiro*
> 46 four-car trains: 22 four-car Siemens Inspiro trains & 24 CRCC four-car trains - Arriving in 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MRT Blue Line - Siemens Inspiro*
> 35 three-car trains - Arriving in 2018-2019





> *Press Release*
> 
> 
> 46 new Skytrain trains for Green Line (BTS)
> Siemens to deliver 22 metro trains for Bangkok (BTS)
> Blue Line in Bangkok to be extended with Siemens technology (BEM)





> *Summarized Timeline*
> 
> Apr 2017 - BTS extended service on Green Line to "Samrong"
> May 2017 - BTS acquired 46 new trains (22 from Siemens; 24 from CRRC) for Green Line extensions
> Sep 2017 - BEM acquired 22 trains from Siemens for Blue Line extensions
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Early 2018 - Siemens begins the process of delivering trains for BTS*
> Sep 2018 - BTS begins to put new train in to service on Green Line*
> Dec 2018 - Green Line extension to Samut Prakarn opens*
> Late 2018 - All 22 Siemens trains for BTS delivered*
> Late 2018 - Siemens begins the process of delivering trains for BEM*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Early 2019 - CRRC begins the process of delivering trains for BTS*
> Early 2019 - BTS extends service on Green Line to "Ha Yaek Lat Phrao"*
> Apr 2019 - BEM begins to put new train in to service on Blue Line*
> Sep 2019 - Blue Line extension (Hua Lamphong - Lak Song) opens*
> Late 2019 - All 35 new trains for BEM delivered*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2020 - All 46 new trains for BTS delivered*
> 2020 - Green Line extension to Khu Kot opens*
> Feb 2020 - Blue Line extension (Tao Poon - Tha Phra) opens*
> _*Note: according to latest news; Can be a subject to change in the future_


The problem will be with Blue Line because even though they got more trains in the service, but with new extensions opening in 2019 - 2020, headway will roughly remains the same and those new trains are still 3-car ones. There will be chokes during rush-hour for sure unless BEM comes up with the 4-car upgrade plan.


----------



## Wisarut

Closing a lane of Sri Nakharin road from Lam Salee to Sri Thepha intersection to give a way for the construction of Yellow line Monorail
http://www.newtv.co.th/news/11351


----------



## Appleich

*More update on Bang Sue Grand Station:*





































Source: https://www.facebook.com/natapoll.kumnon/posts/1655994467814461










Source: https://www.facebook.com/AUTP2007/photos/a.884561068363498.1073741828.884551538364451/949665608519710/?type=3​


----------



## exxzite

*Tha Phra Interchange | MRT Blue Line Extension*


Thapra Interchange, Bangkok Thailand by Vipu TaE, on Flickr


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on the underground section of Blue ring:
Main structure- 97.69% done - 0.13% ahead of schedule
The finished stations: Sanam Chai and Issaraphab station
Wat Mungkorn subway station just have architectural decoration and structure done 
Both Wat Mungkorn and Samyod station will be done in May 2018

Wat Mungkorn subway station using Sino Protugese architecture with Chinese design inside the station - using Granite floor with red and gold color - a landmark and gateway to Bangkok Chinatown (Yaowaraj) indeed since the station is very closed Wat Mungkorn Kamalawat - facilitating those who come to pray at Wat Mungkorn Kamalawat.

Samyod station is to help those who have come to Phahurat (Bangkok little India), Wang Boorapha, Samyod, the old Siam Plaza, Ban Moh 

Samyod station has been decorated with old photographs of Wang Boorapha - Samyod area due to the fact that it is the old trading area with the evolution of infrastructure and transportation including tram

This subway section will be opened in September 2019
https://www.thairath.co.th/content/1201700


----------



## exxzite

The latest progress of *MRT Sanam Chai station*,MRT Blue Line Extension. Scheduled to open by end of 2019.




















https://www.facebook.com/MAA-Consultants-Co-Ltd-426629864066250/


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for red line commuter extension from Taling Chan to connect with Salaya (Main campus of Mahidol University), Siriraj Hospital (Another campus of Mahidol Univerisity at Thonburi railway terminus) to Bang Sue central as the way to connect with those medical students of Ramadhibodee Hospital (another campus of Mahidol University near Chitladda Palace) to fulfill the wish of our departed King Rama IX which has given an advice to deal with traffic around Siriraj Hospital in 2011 - At least the line from Taling Chan to Siriraj with the distance of 5.7 km and a price tag of 7,469 Million Baht has to be implemented as the way to get closed to the heart of BKK.

Hope that the connection with 3 campuses will be realize once the red line commuter networks have reached Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong and beyond including Hua Mark that fulfill the East - West section of red line commuter (Salaya - Hua Mark) with the distance of 54 km and the North - South Section of red line commuter (Thammasart Rangsit - Mahachai) with the distance of 80.5 km 
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/253260


----------



## Sunfuns

Are there any openings anticipated this year?


----------



## Appleich

^^ BTS Green Line south extension from Samrong to Kheha Samut Prakarn in December.

*Latest update on Orange Line (both east and west section) and Blue Line extensions:*


> Orange route prep work starts
> Bridge demolition set to begin next month
> 
> Om Jotikasthira | Bangkok Post | 13 Feb 2018 at 04:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Partial demolition of two bridges in the Ramkhamhaeng-Lam Sali area will commence next month, at the earliest, to prepare for the construction of the MRT Orange Line's eastern route, says Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) acting governor Rithika Suparat.*
> 
> Contractors will begin work at the foot of the Ramkhamhaeng elevated road inbound towards Rama IX, and the inbound foot of the flyover crossing Lam Sali intersection. Mr Rithika said the bridges are currently in the way of the construction of the Ramkhamhaeng Soi 12 and Lam Sali MRT stations, which are part of the planned route. The Orange Line's eastern route, from Thailand Cultural Centre to Min Buri, will stretch 22.6km and have 17 stations. According to MRTA reports, the route, valued at 79 billion baht, will be open by 2023.
> 
> According to Mr Rithika, the first stage of the demolition, on the Ramkhamhaeng elevated road, will mean one lane will be closed off on both the inbound and outbound sides of Ramkhamhaeng road during this period, leaving two lanes left open on each side. He said demolition will begin by the end of March, while construction of the Ramkhamhaeng Soi 12 station will take around 30 months to complete. Demolition of the Lam Sali intersection flyover will commence in October, Mr Rithika said. He added the area's MRT station would take around six months to complete, after City Hall asked the MRTA to speed up construction.
> 
> He said the Orange Line's western route, from Thailand Cultural Centre to Taling Chan, is currently awaiting the results of a study on a potential joint investment model between the government and private sector.
> According to him, the study will be finished by April, after which it will be submitted to the MRTA board for approval. He added auctioning for both the routes will begin this year. The Orange Line's western route will stretch 16.4 km, and has been valued at around 120 billion baht.
> 
> In a similar development, three more trains will be added to the existing MRT Blue Line's Tao Poon to Hua Lamphong route next September to decrease passenger congestion, said Deputy Transport Minister Pailin Chuchottaworn on Monday. The deputy minister's comments were made after a scheduled visit to Wat Mangkon MRT station, part of the upcoming Blue Line's southern extension. The station, one of the route's four underground stations, is located on Charoen Krung Road. The remaining 15 stations are set to be located above ground, while each underground station will be specifically designed according to historical significance and aesthetic value. According to Pakapong Sirikantaramas, deputy governor of the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA), the southern extension will first be open for public use by September 2019, while the complete route will be up and running by February 2020.
> 
> Source: https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/tourism-and-transport/1411350/orange-route-prep-work-starts


----------



## Wisarut

VFerrandez said:


> Anyone has some information about what is being done to alleviate the saturation of trains downtown? At Asoke, one has to wait 2 or 3 trains going north at peak hours. It will get worst when the orange line opens as it will terminate at Thai Cultural Center. Also, the BTS will have longer lines... which will bring more people downtown...


Subway fare hike in some stations, still within 16-42 Baht limit

the current average number of passenger of MRT Subway (blue line) is now 350000 men a day with 400,000 passengers a day on every Fridays - 3 new set of EMUs will be delivered by the end of First Quarter of 2018 to give a relief with expected growth of passengers a 4-5%
https://www.thairath.co.th/content/1202633#cxrecs_s
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000014714


----------



## Yappofloyd

VFerrandez said:


> Anyone has some information about what is being done to alleviate the saturation of trains downtown? At Asoke, one has to wait 2 or 3 trains going north at peak hours. It will get worst when the orange line opens as it will terminate at Thai Cultural Center. Also, the BTS will have longer lines... which will bring more people downtown...


Appleich has replied with the current orders for the BTS and MRT Blue line.

This issue is one of the major flaws of the private concessionaire model that is used in Bangkok. The delay is purchasing new rolling stock is an absolute scandal and has major safety implications....leaving aside pax comfort. 

Obviously, this is not an issue specific to BKK given the growth in metro and suburban line pax numbers worldwide. However, it has been especially acute in BKK and some station design limitations (eg. BTS Asoke and Siam, MRT Silom & Sukhumvit) creates an unsafe and poorly managed environment during peak periods. Operators are usually about 3-4 behind increase pax rates rather than ordering new rolling stock in advance to cater for growth rates.

On the MRT Blue line, the (then) BMCL (now BEM) was originally due to order new stock in 2008! At the time they couldn't fund a purchase due to debt repayments, but stated that they expected to be able to do so by 2011. 2011 came and went and after debt restructuring the BMCL focussed on bidding for the MRT Purple line - which they now operate and purchased Japanese rolling stock for. 

In that time pax #'s have grown from from a daily ave of 180K from 2008 - 2011, to 240-250k in 2014/15 to a 340-360k daily from Sept 2017 once the line was connected to the Purple line! Yet, no increase in rolling stock in all those years.

Even the new order for 35, 3 car sets (which really should be 4 car sets) will not solve this overcrowding once the Blue line ext opens up in Sept 2019 and Feb 2020 as the projected ave daily pax will be around the 600-650k mark rising rapidly to 800-900k after a few years. 

Similarly, the BTSC has been behind pax growth rates. In late 2009 and all through 2010 platforms at stations such as Sala Daeng, Victory and Asoke were subject to severe overcrowding. Overcrowding on the Silom line was especially acute with special measures introduced at Sala Daeng to minimised pax falling off the platform during the afternoon peak hour. Finally, 12 new 4 car CNR trains were delivered from Dec 2010 (1 year late) alleviating the situation. All 35 Siemens sets were finally converted to 4 car sets by March 2013.

There has been no new rolling stock since that time even though ave daily pax has grown from 400K in late 2010 to 550K when the 4th car was introduced on all sets to nearly 700k pax today. The new rolling stock is also 4 car sets when they probably should be transitioning to 5 car sets around now as we will hit 1m pax in 2019 once both exts are open. (Stations are built for eventual 6 car operations and headways will remain the same, esp during peak).

The overcrowding situation will continue well into the next decade.


----------



## js2017

BANG SUE - THA PHRA BLUE LINE EXTENSION:

Here's what I would like to know from anyone on this forum who is surely better informed than myself:

1. As of this week, Bang Phlat station (the least advanced station) finally has its roof installed. So, the "basic" construction of all stations is now more or less complete.

2. Many of the other stations I am familiar with had their "basic" construction completed a year or so ago, so the contractors have had at least a YEAR to work on the interiors, lifts, escalators etc etc.

3. I see -- to my great surprise -- from many of the excellent photos posted online, that track has already been laid on much of this extension. Tha Phra interchange looks great!

So, after a enduring a decade of road/traffic chaos: How is it that another TWO whole years are needed for this extension to finally open, in February 2020, even allowing for 3-4 months of testing etc. Is it really not possible to outfit the station interiors and complete the necessary signalling work within the next 12-14 months, followed by testing?

If the answer is not a "shortage of workers", then the only explanation I can think of is that the long delay is not construction-related, but rather: the terms of the contract (with Siemens) for delivery of the trains sets. It seems that even if the construction will be 100% ready, the train sets will not.

Couldn't the "experts" in charge of that aspect of the project get that "essential" detail correct?


----------



## js2017

ORANGE LINE WESTERN ROUTE:

One of the huge deficiencies of our transport system -- which the Orange Line Western Route is supposed to (sort of) address, by ~ 2027-28 realistically? -- is the lack of direct East-West travel across the city.

When I look at planning maps for the whole system, I have never understood why a Western line, from Taling Chan (or even Bang Khunnon - BL) to Lan Luang or Yommarat, couldn't link to the existing "orphan" National Stadium station, from where one could access the entire system. I suppose this "solution" could be constructed relatively quickly -- in less than 6-7 years?.

The rest of the proposed western line's 6-7 stations, from Yommarat to Thailand Cultural Centre could wait until the BMA planners/ contractors got their act together; or could be dispensed with completely.

Put simply another way: What's the reason for not extending the existing BTS westward from National Stadium, to link up somewhere with the Blue Line?


----------



## Yappofloyd

js2017 said:


> BANG SUE - THA PHRA BLUE LINE EXTENSION:
> 
> Here's what I would like to know from anyone on this forum who is surely better informed than myself:
> 
> 1. As of this week, Bang Phlat station (the least advanced station) finally has its roof installed. So, the "basic" construction of all stations is now more or less complete.
> 
> 2. Many of the other stations I am familiar with had their "basic" construction completed a year or so ago, so the contractors have had at least a YEAR to work on the interiors, lifts, escalators etc etc.
> 
> 3. I see -- to my great surprise -- from many of the excellent photos posted online, that track has already been laid on much of this extension. Tha Phra interchange looks great!
> 
> So, after a enduring a decade of road/traffic chaos: How is it that another TWO whole years are needed for this extension to finally open, in February 2020, even allowing for 3-4 months of testing etc. Is it really not possible to outfit the station interiors and complete the necessary signalling work within the next 12-14 months, followed by testing?
> 
> If the answer is not a "shortage of workers", then the only explanation I can think of is that the long delay is not construction-related, but rather: the terms of the contract (with Siemens) for delivery of the trains sets. It seems that even if the construction will be 100% ready, the train sets will not.
> 
> Couldn't the "experts" in charge of that aspect of the project get that "essential" detail correct?


You have hit the 'bolt' on the head .......

A few quick points. Construction started in mid 2011 and the original opening date was early 2016 at the latest! The floods of 2011 inundated some of the work sites (3 month access issues) and somehow that added an extra year to the timetable so it became 2017! Thereafter, other delays pushed the timetable back to where it stands today. (Similarly, the Purple Line was originally scheduled to open in early 2014 but the floods added 6 months and eventually it became an August 2016 opening). Both of course keep with the tradition in BKK where not one line nor extension has opened on time and all have been at least 12 months late.

Without a doubt the rolling stock order was placed too late as it was only ordered in 2017 - officially Sept 2017 - with late 2018 (only 3 sets) and 2019 delivery dates (early & late 2019). Logically, the order should have been placed at east 3 years earlier but has to be acknowledged that the junta review of the original MRTA decision awarding of the concession to BEM (BMCL) was the major reason for the delay. Fair enough as there was no proper tender for the concession but the review took way too long.

The installation of E&S is prolonged and system testing tends to be more like 6 months plus rather than a more efficient 2-3 months..... though perhaps better to be safe than sorry! Also, although the last 2 BTS exts openings were not the norm (i.e.. Samrong opening and the staged Bang Wah openings before that on the Silom line), the trend in BKK has always been to open a full extension in one go rather than in staged phases as it generally done around the world. 

Most likely, a few stations on some of the ext could actually open mid to late this year, eg. between Hua lamphong and Tha Phra but the MRTA prefers to open on one whole section and there would be the issue of rolling stock as you rightly point out.

Khun Wisarut may wish to add more.


----------



## Yappofloyd

js2017 said:


> ORANGE LINE WESTERN ROUTE:
> 
> One of the huge deficiencies of our transport system -- which the Orange Line Western Route is supposed to (sort of) address, by ~ 2027-28 realistically? -- is the lack of direct East-West travel across the city.
> 
> When I look at planning maps for the whole system, I have never understood why a Western line, from Taling Chan (or even Bang Khunnon - BL) to Lan Luang or Yommarat, couldn't link to the existing "orphan" National Stadium station, from where one could access the entire system. I suppose this "solution" could be constructed relatively quickly -- in less than 6-7 years?.
> 
> The rest of the proposed western line's 6-7 stations, from Yommarat to Thailand Cultural Centre could wait until the BMA planners/ contractors got their act together; or could be dispensed with completely.
> 
> Put simply another way: What's the reason for not extending the existing BTS westward from National Stadium, to link up somewhere with the Blue Line?


A good question.

A couple of quick points first on opening dates, Stage 1 (under construction) is due to open in late 2022, realistically let's make that mid 2023. If the western ext is tendered by mid this year - a good prospect - and IF construction starts by end of 2018, then the whole line should be open by end of 2024. 2025 at the latest.

There are a number of historical policy changes related to your query so do please bear with me;

1) The Silom line (west) *will eventually be extended 2.2kms west* from Nat Stadium (W1) along Rama 1 to interchange with the future SRT Dark Red line ext and where the current SRT lines are.

2) Previously in 2005, the plan was to extend the *Silom line west* all along Rama 1 where it would transition underground, then head north up to Phanfa bridge, then west along the boulevard of Ratchadamnoen Klang Ave then cross the river past Phra Chan pier and run along Thanon Phra Nanok where it would terminate and interchange with the Blue Line at Charan Sanitwong rd. 

They is essentially what you have suggested above. However, for various reasons including interagency politics, this plan was scrapped in 2011/12 (I'm going on memory so would have to check the exact dates) and the Orange line was realigned along this route after some lobbying.

You can view the alignment in Khun Zoowatch's excellent map from 2005, http://2bangkok.com/images/Master-Plan-7.5.pdf

3) *The Orange line *was previously planned to run from Din Daeng along Ratchawithi rd via Victory Monument all the way along Ratchawithi rd to the river and onto Sirindhorn rd to Charan Sanitwong rd (and then to Bang Bamru).
In 2012, this alignment was moved farther south using the Phetchaburi rd route due to lobbying to have a line through Pratunam.

In my mind, although a line through Pratunam and along Phetchaburi is needed, it was a mistake to lose this key east-west link through the important Victory Monument interchange area.

Two other points here, the Orange line was originally going to terminate at Bangkapi but the then MRT Brown line from Bangkapi to Minburi was merged in 2009 to an extended Orange line. This made sense. Also, the original alignment east of TCC station via Mengjai to Ramkhamhaeng was change farther south along Rama 9 due to lobbying by property developers. (More condos along Rama 9).

This is the original alignment of the MRT Orange Line (no. 8 on this map)










4) Lastly, it is worth mentioning that the *very original plan* for the Orange line was that it wouldn't run west to the river but would run south on what is now the Purple Line south extension. The Blue line was then going to be extended north along what is now the Purple line. And the Silom line (south) was going to run west along Phetkasem rd which is now what the MRT Blue line ext is. This all changed back in 2004.

I wrote a brief summary on this on another forum back in 2013, so I'll just quoted that to save time;



> A member sent with a PM with the above question which is a good one so I thought I'd reply here in detail as no doubt others will query the same in the future. A little history first....
> The current MRT subway operated by the BMCL which opened in mid 2004 was always planned to be significantly extended. However, plans changed many times as they tend to do in BKK. The original plan for the Blue Line was to be extended north to Nongtaburi along the route of what is the current Purple Line (under construction) as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Future Subway lines plan - Jan 2003* (you can see that the original Orange Line plan was to run south to Ratburna - what will now be the future Purple Line extension)
> This was subsequently amended during 2003 when a new line was proposed, the Purple Line, and the idea of making the Blue Line into a 'circle line' following the Ratchadapisek Inner Ring road on the Thonburi side of Bangkok. The plan became thus;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Future Subways line plan - Jan 2004* (you can see that the BTS Silom line was originally going to run further west along Phetkasem rd - some proposals even suggested all the way to Phutthamonthong). Later, in 2004 the current line was settled with the further extension west along Phetkasem rd. It should be noted that the original construction time frame was for this whole Blue Line extension to be completed by 2009!!! ( I won't go into the reasons for the delays here but the usual mix of politics and dysfunction apply)


----------



## js2017

Yappofloyd said:


> You have hit the 'bolt' on the head .......
> 
> A few quick points. Construction started in mid 2011 and the original opening date was early 2016 at the latest! The floods of 2011 inundated some of the work sites (3 month access issues) and somehow that added an extra year to the timetable so it became 2017! Thereafter, other delays pushed the timetable back to where it stands today. (Similarly, the Purple Line was originally scheduled to open in early 2014 but the floods added 6 months and eventually it became an August 2016 opening). Both of course keep with the tradition in BKK where not one line nor extension has opened on time and all have been at least 12 months late.
> 
> Without a doubt the rolling stock order was placed too late as it was only ordered in 2017 - officially Sept 2017 - with late 2018 (only 3 sets) and 2019 delivery dates (early & late 2019). Logically, the order should have been placed at east 3 years earlier but has to be acknowledged that the junta review of the original MRTA decision awarding of the concession to BEM (BMCL) was the major reason for the delay. Fair enough as there was no proper tender for the concession but the review took way too long.
> 
> The installation of E&S is prolonged and system testing tends to be more like 6 months plus rather than a more efficient 2-3 months..... though perhaps better to be safe than sorry! Also, although the last 2 BTS exts openings were not the norm (i.e.. Samrong opening and the staged Bang Wah openings before that on the Silom line), the trend in BKK has always been to open a full extension in one go rather than in staged phases as it generally done around the world.
> 
> Most likely, a few stations on some of the ext could actually open mid to late this year, eg. between Hua lamphong and Tha Phra but the MRTA prefers to open on one whole section and there would be the issue of rolling stock as you rightly point out.
> 
> Khun Wisarut may wish to add more.


Thanks for your "aide memoire" ... even the floods are receding in my memory. I live along Charansanitwong, and it feels like more than "only" 7 years of aggravation. Just as I felt relief that we finally got our third road lane back in recent months, the "bad old days" have recently returned, with traffic diversions after 10 PM and, of course, 4 months of preparations for construction of the underpass at Fai Chai intersection. 

You make a good point about staged openings. When we see the marvelous state of some of the underground stations, it's hard not to be impatient.

My hope (or maybe wishful thinking) is that February 2020 represents the "official" launch of the Bang Sue - Tha Phra extension, and that it will be preceded by a few months of "soft launch" before that.

By the way, can you bring me up to speed on construction progress on the (red?) line between Bang Sue and Phaya Thai (proposed opening etc.)? If ever there was a case for opening a partial section, that would be it in my opinion.


----------



## exxzite

*Wat Mangkorn station* of MRT Blue Line extension (Hua Lumphong - Luk Song section) located in Bangkok's Chinatown area.



















































































https://www.facebook.com/pg/MRTA.PR/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1959211940962197


----------



## js2017

Yappofloyd said:


> A good question.
> 
> A couple of quick points first on opening dates, Stage 1 (under construction) is due to open in late 2022, realistically let's make that mid 2023. If the western ext is tendered by mid this year - a good prospect - and IF construction starts by end of 2018, then the whole line should be open by end of 2024. 2025 at the latest.
> 
> There are a number of historical policy changes related to your query so do please bear with me;
> 
> 1) The Silom line (west) *will eventually be extended 2.2kms west* from Nat Stadium (W1) along Rama 1 to interchange with the future SRT Dark Red line ext and where the current SRT lines are.
> 
> 2) Previously in 2005, the plan was to extend the *Silom line west* all along Rama 1 where it would transition underground, then head north up to Phanfa bridge, then west along the boulevard of Ratchadamnoen Klang Ave then cross the river past Phra Chan pier and run along Thanon Phra Nanok where it would terminate and interchange with the Blue Line at Charan Sanitwong rd.
> 
> They is essentially what you have suggested above. However, for various reasons including interagency politics, this plan was scrapped in 2011/12 (I'm going on memory so would have to check the exact dates) and the Orange line was realigned along this route after some lobbying.
> 
> You can view the alignment in Khun Zoowatch's excellent map from 2005, http://2bangkok.com/images/Master-Plan-7.5.pdf
> 
> 3) *The Orange line *was previously planned to run from Din Daeng along Ratchawithi rd via Victory Monument all the way along Ratchawithi rd to the river and onto Sirindhorn rd to Charan Sanitwong rd (and then to Bang Bamru).
> In 2012, this alignment was moved farther south using the Phetchaburi rd route due to lobbying to have a line through Pratunam.
> 
> In my mind, although a line through Pratunam and along Phetchaburi is needed, it was a mistake to lose this key east-west link through the important Victory Monument interchange area.
> 
> Two other points here, the Orange line was originally going to terminate at Bangkapi but the then MRT Brown line from Bangkapi to Minburi was merged in 2009 to an extended Orange line. This made sense. Also, the original alignment east of TCC station via Mengjai to Ramkhamhaeng was change farther south along Rama 9 due to lobbying by property developers. (More condos along Rama 9).
> 
> This is the original alignment of the MRT Orange Line (no. 8 on this map)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Lastly, it is worth mentioning that the *very original plan* for the Orange line was that it wouldn't run west to the river but would run south on what is now the Purple Line south extension. The Blue line was then going to be extended north along what is now the Purple line. And the Silom line (south) was going to run west along Phetkasem rd which is now what the MRT Blue line ext is. This all changed back in 2004.
> 
> I wrote a brief summary on this on another forum back in 2013, so I'll just quoted that to save time;


Thanks for your excellent historical overview of the different Orange Line variants. The 2005 Master Plan brings tears to my eyes. I also understand the rationale for including Petchburi/Pratunam, but an East-West line further north, passing through Victory Monument, would still be very useful. I've seen earlier plans for that ... is there anything in the works or has that idea been abandoned completely? 

By the way, a Bangkok Post article in the last week (talking about condo construction etc in the Tao Poon - Bang Sue area) speaks of possible construction of "a new bridge crossing the Chao Phraya River". I'm guessing, but I suppose they mean a bridge linking to Thanon Pradiphat, north of the new parliament site? Any information on that?


----------



## js2017

*Disabled access at BTS stations:*

I know that there's a group in Bangkok that has criticised (and even contemplated legal action regarding) the slow pace of promised installation of lifts at BTS stations. A few years ago, when I was temporarily having difficulty walking, I tested the system myself at Chong Nongsi station (if I remember correctly). I was appalled at what I discovered: First, having to walk a long distance to locate the poorly signposted lift; finding that a security guard had to be summoned from another floor to operate it; waiting for the guard to come and accompany me to an intermediate level, for him to take my travel card away to scan it, before returning and finally "releasing me" on the ground floor. It would be a humiliating experience for anyone to have to endure on a daily basis. 

Elsewhere, I found lifts that were inoperable, with no explanation, and/or reachable only by going up a short flight of stairs (!).

Having said that, I have noticed considerable progress in recent months with brand new lifts having been installed in convenient, central locations in some stations. I wonder if this shameful omission of disabled access has now been largely addressed system-wide? If not, is there any forum or website that monitors progress towards installation of these lifts, as well as their actual operation (or otherwise)? It could be a simple as a single table that keeps track of the installation/operation status at each BTS station.


----------



## Yappofloyd

js2017 said:


> By the way, can you bring me up to speed on construction progress on the (red?) line between Bang Sue and Phaya Thai (proposed opening etc.)? If ever there was a case for opening a partial section, that would be it in my opinion.


This year we should expect 2 further tenders for the SRT Red lines, but don't be surprised if this is delayed;

1) The Dark Red line 10 km, 4 stations north ext from Rangsit to Thammasat Uni,
2) The Light Red line 12km, 4 station ext from Taking Chan to Salaya.....
plus the spur from Taking Chan to Thonburi station.

I don't think that Bang Sue to Phaya Thai will happen until the design and tender for the HSR line between DMK and U-Tapao is finalised. Ideally, for that next phase of extending the Dark Red line south it should be at least Bang Sue to Hua lumphong. 

Hopefully, there will be an integrated tendering process for the section between Bang Sue & Yaowarat junction for what is essentially 4 different projects .


----------



## VFerrandez

Yappofloyd said:


> The overcrowding situation will continue well into the next decade.


Well, it will get worst and worst downtown as the lines are extended, bringing new passengers... but no new lines downtown and no new trains...


----------



## Yappofloyd

VFerrandez said:


> Well, it will get worst and worst downtown as the lines are extended, bringing new passengers... *but no new lines downtown and no new trains*...


Umm, except that there are new trains being delivered for the BTS Sukhumvit line and MRT Blue Line as Appleich has already posted! 

Also, whilst BKK doesn't have a "downtown" (strictly speaking) the Blue Line ext passes through chinatown. The Orange line west will run just north of the centre of BKK and through inner city areas. More specifically, if the Orange line west ext running via Pratunam and along Phetchaburi rd isn't 'downtown' then I don't know what is?

So it's not really correct to say "no new lines downtown". However, I do agree that overcrowding will continue to be a problem and worsen on some lines, esp. the BTS Sukhumvit line.


----------



## Wisarut

js2017 said:


> I know that there's a group in Bangkok that has criticised (and even contemplated legal action regarding) the slow pace of promised installation of lifts at BTS stations. A few years ago, when I was temporarily having difficulty walking, I tested the system myself at Chong Nongsi station (if I remember correctly). I was appalled at what I discovered: First, having to walk a long distance to locate the poorly signposted lift; finding that a security guard had to be summoned from another floor to operate it; waiting for the guard to come and accompany me to an intermediate level, for him to take my travel card away to scan it, before returning and finally "releasing me" on the ground floor. It would be a humiliating experience for anyone to have to endure on a daily basis.
> 
> Elsewhere, I found lifts that were inoperable, with no explanation, and/or reachable only by going up a short flight of stairs (!).
> 
> Having said that, I have noticed considerable progress in recent months with brand new lifts having been installed in convenient, central locations in some stations. I wonder if this shameful omission of disabled access has now been largely addressed system-wide? If not, is there any forum or website that monitors progress towards installation of these lifts, as well as their actual operation (or otherwise)? It could be a simple as a single table that keeps track of the installation/operation status at each BTS station.


It is the Supreme Court Ruling that make such a change possible. However, it is those NIMBY around SKytrain station that keep dragging the project to install elevators in all stations down to miss the deadlines


----------



## Wisarut

VFerrandez said:


> Well, it will get worst and worst downtown as the lines are extended, bringing new passengers... but no new lines downtown and no new trains...


Ministry of Finance who are creditors of MRT as well as those private sectors who run BTS and MRT making a clear point that it must be packed at the average 100% or more to justify the expenditure for new EMUs - Never try to make any arguments or any disputes.

BTW, *which downtown you are referring to? Your downtown or my downtown? * If you live in BKK long enough, you will see this kind of regional thoughts from those Bangkokians whose consider only where they work and where they live as center of their universes while ignoring the rest of BKK districts. Just like those who live in Thonburi think about their Thonburi as their world to give an idea.


----------



## Appleich

Bang Sue Grand Station
February progress by Khun Rewata Prabchaiya




























Source: https://www.facebook.com/tanusil.pantadach.7/posts/1994179114182754​


----------



## Thinnakorn

Appleich said:


> MRT Green Line North Extension
> February progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Future-Direct-Construction-323159401527901/photos/?ref=page_internal​


I guest that is a double track project in Khon Kaen.


----------



## Yappofloyd

Ashis Mitra said:


> Bangkok metro is progressing steadily, although not fast. At last a long awaiting completed by extending *Blue Line *up to Tao Poon, and by this both *Blue* & *Purple* line has now connected. Now all lines are connected to each other and strengthen the metro system.
> 
> I have some questions—
> 
> 1) *Light Green line *is being extended towards southeastern Bangkok. The Kheha Samut Prakan extension was earlier planned to open in 2016, but later it was rescheduled to opened this year. Will it be opened in 2018? How the progress is going?
> 
> 2) *Blue line *is being extended towards western Bangkok. The Tha pra and Lak Song extension is scheduled to opened this year and next year respectively. Will those be opened in 2018 and 2019 respectively? How the progress is going?


You basically have your answers but two other locations for more progress info apart from reading a couple of pages back in the thread where all that info is located;

1) The Urbanrail site Bangkok Projects section has just been updated with new opening dates etc, http://www.urbanrail.net/as/bang/bangkok.htm. It also has links to the website for each project where you can check progress.

2) MRTA website posts periodic updates. This is the last one from 31 Jan, (previous was end of Oct 2017);










https://www.mrta.co.th/th/news/information/ความก-าวหน-าการก-อสร-างโครงการรถไฟฟ-า-ณ-31-มกราคม-2561/


----------



## Appleich

Thinnakorn said:


> I guest that is a double track project in Khon Kaen.


Sorry, my bad. I was confused :nuts:


----------



## Ashis Mitra

The photos shows both light green and blue lines are extending satisfactorily. However, The Skytrain, also known as the Green Line, has 25 stations and many island platforms where the homeless like to sleep.  How can they entry there for such act in night? It is not good for security, even a sabotage could be occur. Why the metro company is not serious?


----------



## Appleich

^^ Do you have proof of homeless sleeping on BTS skytrain platforms? picture? news article? or this is just another randomly weird and irrelevant question?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sam Yot Station (BS11)
MRT Blue Line (Hua Lamphong - Lak Song) extension



















Credit to Noppadech Gesgomol (4 Mar 2018)

_Built in colonial-style architecture, the façade of station entrances were designed and meant to preserve the original architecture of buildings that used to stand on this site._










Source: http://www.reurnthai.com/index.php?topic=5206.0


----------



## Thinnakorn

Appleich said:


> Sorry, my bad. I was confused :nuts:


555 not a big deal, there are so many projects going on.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Ashis Mitra said:


> The photos shows both light green and blue lines are extending satisfactorily. However, The Skytrain, also known as the Green Line, has 25 stations and many island platforms where the homeless like to sleep.  How can they entry there for such act in night? It is not good for security, even a sabotage could be occur. Why the metro company is not serious?


This is not the Green Line in Kolkota! I have never, ever seen this for the BTS Green Line in Bangkok, which has 24hour security. All I ever see are the security guards. I only see the odd homeless person sleeping on the access walkways and pedestrian bridges, not within the station area.


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok Metropolitan Mass Transit Network
*

*Current
*
- BTS Skytrain Light Green Line
- BTS Skytrain Dark Green Line
- MRT Blue Line
- MRT Purple Line
- ARL Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link Line











*by end of 2018*

- BTS Skytrain Light Green Line
- BTS Skytrain Dark Green Line
- MRT Blue Line
- MRT Purple Line
- ARL Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link Line
*New*
- BTS Skytrain Light Green Line South Extension (Sam Rong - Samut Prakarn section)











*2019*

- BTS Skytrain Light Green Line
- BTS Skytrain Dark Green Line
- MRT Blue Line
- MRT Purple Line
- ARL Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link Line
*New*
- BTS Skytrain Light Green Line North Extension (Mo Chit - Lad Phrao Intersection section)
- MRT Blue Line Extension (Hua Lumphong - Lak Song Section)











*2020*

- BTS Skytrain Light Green Line
- BTS Skytrain Dark Green Line
- MRT Blue Line
- MRT Purple Line
- ARL Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link Line
*New*
- BTS Skytrain Light Green Line Nort Extension (Lad Phrao Intersection - Khu Khot section)
- MRT Blue Line Extension (Tao Poon - Tha Phra Section)
- SRT Dark Red Line
- SRT Light Red Line











*2021*

- BTS Skytrain Light Green Line
- BTS Skytrain Dark Green Line
- MRT Blue Line
- MRT Purple Line
- ARL Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link Line
- SRT Dark Red Line
- SRT Light Red Line

*New
*- Monorail Yellow Line
- Monorail Pink Line












*2022*

- BTS Skytrain Light Green Line
- BTS Skytrain Dark Green Line
- MRT Blue Line
- MRT Purple Line
- ARL Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link Line
- SRT Dark Red Line
- SRT Light Red Line
- Monorail Yellow Line
- Monorail Pink Line

*New*
- MRT Orange Line











https://www.facebook.com/BTS.SkyTrain/posts/1664267103618898


----------



## George W. Bush

PiPU said:


> == I think this graveyard means "The Hopewell Project" in the 1990s. All of the elevated pillars are completely dismantled in 2013


Not really all. Many have been removed, but there are still plenty around.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Appleich said:


> ^^ Do you have proof of homeless sleeping on BTS skytrain platforms? picture? news article? or this is just another randomly weird and irrelevant question?





In Fra Structure said:


> This is not the Green Line in Kolkota! I have never, ever seen this for the BTS Green Line in Bangkok, which has 24hour security. All I ever see are the security guards. I only see the odd homeless person sleeping on the access walkways and pedestrian bridges, not within the station area.


http://www.subways.net/thailand/bangkok.htm
http://www.angkor.com/cityrain/got0203.shtml

*These are two proofs for my question.* Do anyone have such proof about green line of my city?


----------



## Codename B

Those are not proof. An outdated website written by someone with outdated information and no picture evidence. There are no homeless people sleeping on BTS skytrain platforms, as much as you want to believe so.


----------



## nawat001

I use BTS everyday for almost 10years and never met any homeless on platform, even though we are still not fully developed and we still have some homeless at the footpath but Our station is even cleaner and better than the one in Japan and Europe. We have many 24 hours well trained security guard to look after each station if anyone dare to sleep there they have to pay a lot of money or go to jail. Bangkok is not Indian city please don't use Indian logic here. We have a tons of Bts platform picture in our forum you can easily find it. but if you have any homeless picture to proof please post here. BTW those articles make me miss old day when I still use windows 98 :lol:


----------



## In Fra Structure

Ashis Mitra said:


> http://www.subways.net/thailand/bangkok.htm
> http://www.angkor.com/cityrain/got0203.shtml
> 
> *These are two proofs for my question.* Do anyone have such proof about green line of my city?


There are no articles or photos on the two sites you have provided. On the other hand there are hundreds of photos of homeless on all forms of mass transit in Kolkota available by searching Google Images: https://www.google.co.th/search?biw.....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..15.0.0....0.CH4thBPlRoA


----------



## In Fra Structure

nawat001 said:


> I use BTS everyday for almost 10years and never met any homeless on platform, even though we are still not fully developed and we still have some homeless at the footpath but Our station is even cleaner and better than the one in Japan and Europe. We have many 24 hours well trained security guard to look after each station if anyone dare to sleep there they have to pay a lot of money or go to jail. Bangkok is not Indian city please don't use Indian logic here. We have a tons of Bts platform picture in our forum you can easily find it. but if you have any homeless picture to proof please post here. BTW those articles make me miss old day when I still use windows 98 :lol:



This is a photo of a woman, said to be homeless, begging on the stairway entrance to the BTS Skytrain which may explain why he thinks that there are homeless sleeping on the station platforms. However, I always recall an investigation into these beggars, which found that they can earn up to B30,000 per day for them or their minders. Some were found to be staying in hotels and changing into rags for a days begging. Not the same as can be found along the Green Line Bus Route in Kolkata.
http://www.counterpunch.org/wp-cont...st-homeless-nobody-to-them-e1390963038490.jpg


----------



## nawat001

^^thank for your explain those beggars are not homeless they work until9.00p.m. and that is not platform though :cheers: when I was in Italy I also saw this kind of beggars.


----------



## Wisarut

VFerrandez said:


> Well, it will get worst and worst downtown as the lines are extended, bringing new passengers... but no new lines downtown and no new trains...


Enough for trolling - here is the latest news:





New Set of Siemens EMUs assembled in Turkey will be delivered in May 2018 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQQIDEgZbsY


----------



## Wisarut

Speed up Mochit - Saphan Mai - Khoo Khot extension of BTS Skytrain so as to open Ladphrao Intersection station in April 2019 and the whole section in 2020
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aMKoj03NPg
http://www.tnamcot.com/view/5aa9c395e3f8e420a643a377


----------



## Wisarut

Harbor Dept and Chao Phraya Expressboat Co. Ltd. has come up with Catamaran ships as the new boats for Chao Phraya Express Boat to function as a feeder for the expanding BTS SKytrain and MRT Subways as the additional services to 59 single hull wooden boats with either single of double engines used as a fleet of Chao Phraya Expressboat.

These catamaran ships will have aluminum body with GPS and WIFI system installed along with CCTV. There will be 6 boats as a part of catamaran fleet to run from Phra Nangklao Pier all the eay to Sathon pier with 10 stops including Phra Nangklao (Purple line MRT), Bang Pho (blue ring MRT), Rachinee (blue ring MRT), Sathon (BTS Skytrain green line) running from 6.30 AM to 7 PM with 44 trips a day- 20-30 minute intervals
which cut down the travel time from 45 minutes to 30 minutes.

It will take 10 months to assemble these 6 catamaran boats with a hope to get ready for service in 2019 - with ticket rates to be announced

Note: Better run all the way up to Pakkret and down to Sathupradit or so if possible.
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000025908


----------



## Wisarut

Test run of new NGV buses from Ch. Tawee at Victory Monument on Route 140 (Victory Monument - Samae Dam) and Route 138 (Mochit 2 - Raj Pracha depot) of BMTA Buses from 14 to 16 March 2018 before test run other routes 
5 more routes added on 20 March 2018
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000025539
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/795547
https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9610000025509
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG0PmWnOmcw

New Bus on Route 140
https://www.facebook.com/bangkokbusclubpage/videos/1625060920942136/


----------



## B-money

Wisarut said:


> Speed up Mochit - Saphan Mai - Khoo Khot extension of BTS Skytrain so as to open Ladphrao Intersection station in April 2019 and the whole section in 2020
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aMKoj03NPg
> http://www.tnamcot.com/view/5aa9c395e3f8e420a643a377


In this video that you posted, they say that the green line itself would connect with Don Muang Airport, but I thought it would pass by the east side of Don Muang but not connect. Is there a change in the plans to have it actually connect somehow with DMK? I know the dark red line will connect with DMK already.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

In Fra Structure said:


> There are no articles or photos on the two sites you have provided. On the other hand there are hundreds of photos of homeless on all forms of mass transit in Kolkota available by searching Google Images: https://www.google.co.th/search?biw.....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..15.0.0....0.CH4thBPlRoA


Yes there are no photos, may be those websites are outdated, but hence I live outside of Bangkok and the only medium to know the city is internet, how can I know that which info is outdated and which are not? So I asked this question. You have sent me the google link about 'homeless Kolkata' but this not means homeless peoples live in metro stations in our city. So your logic is blunt.

However revenge increases revenge and continues revenge, so I am stopping here, and I believe a Buddhist country like Thailand will also don't want to continue this, after all Lord Buddha is an image of non-violence.


----------



## Yappofloyd

B-money said:


> In this video that you posted, they say that the green line itself would connect with Don Muang Airport, but I thought it would pass by the east side of Don Muang but not connect. Is there a change in the plans to have it actually connect somehow with DMK? I know the dark red line will connect with DMK already.


In a strange way both are true. The SRT Dark Red line (and ARL extension) will connect directly with T2 at DMK with the new 4 level station that is being built. 

The BTS Dark Green line ext from Mo Chit to Khu Khot along Phahonyothin rd will have a station at the Air Force Museum and close to Thupatemi rd (which passes through the airport on the north side. This is not public access but the public uses it with a pass). This is the Air Force side of DMK. It won't provide direct access to T1 and T2. One could also travel from Khu Khot BTS station a short distance down Rangsit rd. 

An APM is planned to be built between the 3 terminals (counting the old domestic terminal as well). Long term plans suggest the APM will be eventually extended to the Air Force side/Phahonyothin rd side and thus link with the BTS Dark Green line.


----------



## B-money

Yappofloyd said:


> In a strange way both are true. The SRT Dark Red line (and ARL extension) will connect directly with T2 at DMK with the new 4 level station that is being built.
> 
> The BTS Dark Green line ext from Mo Chit to Khu Khot along Phahonyothin rd will have a station at the Air Force Museum and close to Thupatemi rd (which passes through the airport on the north side. This is not public access but the public uses it with a pass). This is the Air Force side of DMK. It won't provide direct access to T1 and T2. One could also travel from Khu Khot BTS station a short distance down Rangsit rd.
> 
> An APM is planned to be built between the 3 terminals (counting the old domestic terminal as well). Long term plans suggest the APM will be eventually extended to the Air Force side/Phahonyothin rd side and thus link with the BTS Dark Green line.


Ok that makes sense. Thank you yappofloyd for explaining!


----------



## B-money

Is there any information on the progress of the gold line on the thonburi side? Since it is a much shorter line, the construction I presume should be pretty quick, maybe 2 years?


----------



## IsaanUSA

B-money said:


> Is there any information on the progress of the gold line on the thonburi side? Since it is a much shorter line, the construction I presume should be pretty quick, maybe 2 years?


This was posted on Feb 28th (aka a few weeks ago):


Codename B said:


> The construction of gold line will begin Q2/Q3 this year, due to the underground powerlines project along the line.


----------



## Wisarut

Yappofloyd said:


> In a strange way both are true. The SRT Dark Red line (and ARL extension) will connect directly with T2 at DMK with the new 4 level station that is being built.
> 
> The BTS Dark Green line ext from Mo Chit to Khu Khot along Phahonyothin rd will have a station at the Air Force Museum and close to Thupatemi rd (which passes through the airport on the north side. This is not public access but the public uses it with a pass). This is the Air Force side of DMK. It won't provide direct access to T1 and T2. One could also travel from Khu Khot BTS station a short distance down Rangsit rd.
> 
> An APM is planned to be built between the 3 terminals (counting the old domestic terminal as well). Long term plans suggest the APM will be eventually extended to the Air Force side/Phahonyothin rd side and thus link with the BTS Dark Green line.


Reason behind this due to the fact that AOT is going to create Terminal 3 out of the abandoned Domestic terminal which will be demolished and they are going to build interchange building between Terminal 2 and Terminal 3 with APM to allow connection with terminal 1.

Terminal 3 is in the opposite to Talad Donmueang (Donmueang market) which the place where Donmeuang station of red line commuter is.


Red line commuter is going to be delays from deadline for opening the railway service in July 2020 by 6-12 months to run in January - July 2021 according to the latest news about the monthly meeting of JICA

JICA is asking about the training center for running electric trains along with management and maintenance of red line commuter along with land development around Bangsue Central

the latest progress:

Contract 1 (Civil work on Bangsue Central and Maintenance Center along with Chatuchak station) by STECON PCL and Unique Engineering and Construction PCL with the price tag of 29,826,973,512 Baht started on 4 March 2013 => Now 65% done

Contract 2 (Civil work on Wat Samian Naree - Rangsit) by ITD PCL at 21,235,400,000 Baht started on 4 March 2013 => Now 95% done

Contract 3 (Electromechanic, platelaying, electrification, and EMU) - started on 28 June 2016 by Mitsubishi, Sumitomo, Hitachi - now 24% done


https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000028547




B-money said:


> In this video that you posted, they say that the green line itself would connect with Don Muang Airport, but I thought it would pass by the east side of Don Muang but not connect. Is there a change in the plans to have it actually connect somehow with DMK? I know the dark red line will connect with DMK already.


Connect from behind - around Air Force Museum and then the shuttle bus of RTAF to Donmueang Airport via Thupatemee Road at the Northern end of Donmueang Airport - after all RTAF is the one who give a birth to Donmueang Airport at the first place, so even after the airport service has been handled by AOT, RTAF still have authority on how to access into Donmueang Airport other than the rail and bus along with taxi connection anyway.


----------



## Codename B

B-money said:


> Is there any information on the progress of the gold line on the thonburi side? Since it is a much shorter line, the construction I presume should be pretty quick, maybe 2 years?


Italian-Thai (ITD) has already entered the site since January 9, 2018. They are currently relocating utilities and trees along the construction site. 

This year, two more remaining contracts will be up for bidding, which are signaling contract and operator contract.

The line is expected to be complete in 2019 and so far everything is going smoothly according to the construction plan.

_Info from news source: (22/03/2018) https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/633748_


----------



## Yappofloyd

Codename B said:


> Italian-Thai (ITD) has already entered the site since January 9, 2018. They are currently relocating utilities and trees along the construction site.
> 
> This year, two more remaining contracts will be up for bidding, which are signaling contract and operator contract.
> 
> *The line is expected to be complete in 2019 and so far everything is going smoothly* according to the construction plan.
> 
> _Info from news source: (22/03/2018) https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/633748_


That's not my understanding as they have had some delays in accessing sites and with the relocation of utilities - which always takes much longer than anticipated. I was previously highly doubtful of this 2 years construction timetable being completed by the end of 2019. Now, it seems almost certain that it won't. Late 2020 is more realistic if all goes well. 

It's a short, small 'tiny toy' line but it has its own challenges especially on the E&S front and the fact that it is a privately funded line (primarily to bring customers to a new shopping & condo complex). 

Let's not forget that the first 2.2km extension of the BTS network to WWY opened 2 years late and they didn't even need to build the viaduct as that had been completed years earlier! Not one new line, nor extension has been completed on time in BKK in the last 20 years! 

In Bangkok, it always pays to be circumspect regarding construction start and end dates especially when relying on press reports ......I suggest that in 6 months we'll have some idea of how things are proceeding once major civil works actually have begun.



Codename B said:


> *BMA Gold line* - (2.7 km)
> 
> Stations location for the Gold line AGT. First phase is 1.8 km and will open in 2018.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=644829&page=72


----------



## Yappofloyd

Wisarut said:


> Red line commuter is going to be delays from deadline for opening the railway service in July 2020 by 6-12 months to run in January - July 2021 according to the latest news about the monthly meeting of JICA


Yikes, more delays! The SRT projects are a model on inefficiency and dysfunction!

Construction of the Dark Red line began in mid 2013 after a then 2 year contract delay! The Original completing date was said to be the *end of 2016* (which always means at least a year later).

That then became 2018 after some design changes, which became 2020 and now we are looking at mid 2021!

A 26km commuter line takes effectively 10 years to build before it opens! That has to be some sort of record. (Almost as good as their 8 years to purchase new ARL trains!) 

And this is a line which will eventually be some 88 kms long. (Hopefully it won't take another 3 decades to extend it to Mahachai!)


----------



## CItricash

Yappofloyd said:


> It's a short, small 'tiny toy' line but it has its own challenges especially on the E&S front and the fact that it is a privately funded line (primarily to bring customers to a new shopping & condo complex).


Absolutely true hno:


----------



## Codename B

Yappofloyd said:


> That's not my understanding as they have had some delays in accessing sites and with the relocation of utilities - which always takes much longer than anticipated. I was previously highly doubtful of this 2 years construction timetable being completed by the end of 2019. Now, it seems almost certain that it won't. Late 2020 is more realistic if all goes well.
> 
> It's a short, small 'tiny toy' line but it has its own challenges especially on the E&S front and the fact that it is a privately funded line (primarily to bring customers to a new shopping & condo complex).
> 
> Let's not forget that the first 2.2km extension of the BTS network to WWY opened 2 years late and they didn't even need to build the viaduct as that had been completed years earlier! Not one new line, nor extension has been completed on time in BKK in the last 20 years!
> 
> In Bangkok, it always pays to be circumspect regarding construction start and end dates especially when relying on press reports ......I suggest that in 6 months we'll have some idea of how things are proceeding once major civil works actually have begun.
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=644829&page=72


The news meant the new construction schedule after it was delayed, because they were ordered to also bury powerlines & cables underground along the line.
Late 2019 to early 2020 would be my guess.


----------



## zntfdr

*Vaṇakkam, Bangkok!*



> *Vaṇakkam, Bangkok!*
> 
> In honor of the upcoming Tamizhar Carnival, Bangkok Metro has now a brand new Tamil map!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tamil language is the oldest and one of the longest-surviving languages in the world:
> predominantly spoken by the Tamil people of India and Sri Lanka, it is widely spoken and of importance in countries like Singapore, Malaysia, Canada, Mauritius, and South Africa.
> 
> This is the very first Indian language in any of my Metro Apps: I hope you’ll enjoy the new beautiful map!
> 
> As always, thank you for using Bangkok Metro
> 
> Check out the new Tamil Map Online or in the Bangkok Metro App!


Original Article by me


----------



## Wisarut

Representatives of those 80000 men who live in NHA Rom Klao Village near Lad Krabang Airport link station are pressing the demands to Junta to apply Article 44 to allow SRTET to purchase 7 more sets of Airport City Line EMUs to relieve the endless sardine pack of airport link instead of waiting for the mercy from those billionaire who are going to bid for the concession of Airport Link extension as High Speed train to connect 3 Airports 
https://www.dailynews.co.th/politics/634726

Passengers gone mad after learning that there are only 4 sets of servicable EMUs for Airport Link - the rest are now under major repairs since SRTET has been forced to allow SRT Board to milk Airport Links to get the revenue to cover the loss ridden services rather than allowing the proper maintenance 
https://www.prachachat.net/social-media-viral/news-135501


----------



## Appleich

Bang Sue Grand Station - March Update
By Asurada Kak


wwc234 said:


> ​


----------



## Wisarut

SRT Frustrated after learning that signal has not been installed yet while Mitsubishi - Hitachi - Sumitomo have not started the production line of red line commuter since the revision of design has not been done after changing from ATO 
which is suitable for Japanese EMUs to a more flexible ETCS to allow EMUs from other countries to run along the tracks. expected 12 months postponement to open the red line commuter network in June 2021 rather than June 2020.

Worse still, MEA has just installed the power distribution stations which takes 2 years to be done, causing the delay on test run of new EMUs. 

JICA has pointed out that there are 3 issues that cause such delays 
(1) delays on land transfers to contractors siince SRT men are unwilling to confront with those who encroach the railway land due to the conflicts of interests - many Railway men have illegally allow the lease of railway land to slum dwellers to pocket the rent for themselves rather than making an official lease which money is supposed to fill the coffers. 
(2) civil work delays due to the bomb discovered in Bangsue Yard or so
(3) the delay on the construction of power distribution stations

The overall progress for 5 year of construction is about 60% done
Contract 1: Bangsue central + maintainance center along with Chatuchak station - started on 10 Feb 2013 by STECON - Unique Engineer PCL - 65% done - delayed by 1% hope to be done in November 2019
Contract 2: Samian Naree - Rangsit - started on 10 Feb 2013 by ITD - 98% done - still delayed just a little - hope to be done in May 2018
Contract 3: Platelaying, power and signal installation and EMUs by Mitsubishi - Hitachi - Sumitomo - started 28 June 2016- 25% done - delayed by 20% - to be done in June 2020



there are some empty land plots between Wat Samian Naree and Bang Khen station while the landlord near Thung Song hong station start to offere 30-year leasing contracts at 4.5 million Baht a year + 60 million Baht initial fees for land developments or selling that 4 Rai (6400 sq.m) of land at
400,000 Baht per sq. wah (about 62,500 - 100,000 Baht per sq. m.)

there is some empty land near Karn Keha station just before reaching NHA Apartment while Talad Mai Donmueang will be drastically redevelopped to be in line with the giant Donmueang station while Grand Canal village of G-Land North of 
Donmueang station is selling Phase 2 expansion of the villages to customers

PTT PCL also start to hoard the land around Thung Song Hong station - going to invest on both Skywalk to connect Thung song Hong station with their estate along with underground access road across local road and railway line to connect
with Vibhavadee Rangsit highway just like existing underground access road to North Park Golf Course.

TCC Land owned by Billionaire Charoen is going to invest on 200-300 rai of land to become community mall along with office building for leasing - with a hope to make an access road to Government Complex at Chaeng Watthana.
CP Land PCL also invested on CP Tower 4 North Park building on 4 rai of land North Park with 27000 sq. m. of leasable land at 600 Baht per sq. m. to be done in October 2019
G-Land (Grand Canal Land PCL) is going to invest on condominium around Laksi and Donmueang including Belle Sky near Miracle Grand on 36 rai of land with17 buildings of 16-floor type with a price tag of 6,000 million Baht
along with the 2nd phase of Grand Canal Donmueang village on 100 rai of land around Donmuang at 7-8 million Baht at 2,000 million Baht along with 16 floors of condo wit a price tag of 10,000 million Baht

Need to set up subsidiary to run red line commuter networks just like Airport link and commercial development but need to draft detail about company to SRT Board before sending to the cabinet so as to set up the subsidiary by 
the end of 2018 and Year 2019 will be the year of recruit and training

https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-139024


----------



## Wisarut

Solution for the current shortage of rolling stocks for airport link: Leasing 5 sets of Siemens EMUs for a few year as a measure instead of purchasing the new sets which take another 3 years along with leasing term - FUrthermore, SRTET have to calculate the budget for spare parts along with plan for maintainace before sending the proposals to MoT so that 9 sets of EMUs have been fully repaired by the end of 2018

Hope that the leased EMUs could enable SRTET to handle 120000 passengers a day, up from the current 72000 passengers a day - Now, Siemens has offered the terms for leasing but need to make further assessment for the leasing term. For the case of spare part purchasing plan, it has become necessary to come up with such a plan as the procurement process has taken 9-10 months to be done due to the bureaucratic nature within SRT Board.

Pneumatic pump system are the spare parts which are in urgent need and more spare parts at least 10-20% of the current level are in need.

https://www.posttoday.com/economy/546744


----------



## Wisarut

Need to come up with feeder system for red line commuter from Rangsit railway station to Thai Science Museum at Techno Thani at Klong 5 on Rangsit - Nakhon Nayok highway - along with green line MRT at Khoo Khot station 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-141210

Need Phase 2 mass transit expansion in Greater Bangkok including Purple line MRT from Tao Poon to Kru Nai via Rattanakosin Island and Memorial Bridge, Orange line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Talingchan, Brown line Monorail from Kae Rai to Lam Salee, Grey Line Monorail from Watcharaphon to Rama 9, Golden Line Monorail from Krung Thonburi to Prachadhipok and Bang Na - Suvannabhum LRT - not to mention about branch line of red line commuter to connect Makkasan Central with Mae Nam station area which are to be developed. 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-141820


----------



## Appleich

Minor Update on Blue Line Extension

Progress on Bang Pho Station (BN11):



















Progress near Yaek Fai Chai Station (BL17):










Source: [1], [2]​


----------



## Appleich

Bang Sue Grand Station Aerial View
by Kittikun Yoksap‎


CNXWORLD said:


> *Cr.Kittikun Yoksap‎*


----------



## Appleich

For new extensions (both north and south), PSDs will be installed at all stations as required and regulated by MRTA, which also applied to Blue Line extensions as well. While the existing section of BTS will depend on volume of passenger traffic as Khun In Fra Structure explained.

PSDs are now being installed at Samrong Station and shall be applied to the rest of the stations soon (you could see they already marked platform edges in the pictures I posted earlier).

Samrong Station:




























Credit goes to Somphol Choocheep on FB


----------



## Wisarut

Phairin coming to Inspect 7 sets of Airport Link EMUs along with the conversion of the luggage carriages into passenger carriages, ready for the surge of passenger numbers after opening the new semester in mid May 2018 with 10 minute interval - 20% discount through smart pass applied to students though. 

the 8th set of EMU will be overhauled in August 2018 and the 9th set of EMU will be overhauled in December 2018 - allowing to shorten the interval from 10 minutes to 8 minute while the further conversion of luggage carriages into passenger carriages require the negotiations with Siemens within 2 months - First conversion done in 6 months, the other 3 will take another 6 months to be done in 2019, ready for 10000 more passengers a day

Sadly, Phairin would not approve any purchases of new EMUs or even leasing of EMUs since Siemens Desiro EMUs are still in use for London line, need to wait until contract expired by the end of 2018 and it is up to the winner of bidder for High Speed train connecting 3 airports to decide on how to add more EMUs for Airport Link

Furthermore, Phailin has tested the feeder DMU from Lad Krabang to BKK which are in need during morning and evening rush hour- Depart Lad Krabang at 07.45 AM and Depart Bangkok at 6.30 PM - the morning rush hour DMU is fully loaded. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjj2j7jF-c0 
https://www.thaipost.net/main/detail/9303
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-158919
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000048392


----------



## Kaneshikero

I have to disagree on the PSD policy on BTS.
Since the first installation of PSD on the BTS System.
BTS has promised the public that all their contracted station WILL be install.
After many years of nothing. They has promised again after price increased.
That all stations WILL be install but still no real plan whatsoever.

I have an acquaintance that worked at BTS and they said that there is some
sort of plan to install PSD on all stations but no real timeline.
And the possibility is still faint since the management hasn't given any order. 

I think BTS just want to stall this plan because it's just a cost and could not produce much revenue out of it.
They have to constantly give the public hope so that their price hike seems legitimate (which is awful).

Hopefully they will install all stations, someday.....................................

News from 2012
https://www.thairath.co.th/content/291858
News from 2015
https://news.mthai.com/general-news/466627.html


----------



## In Fra Structure

Kaneshikero said:


> I have to disagree on the PSD policy on BTS.
> Since the first installation of PSD on the BTS System.
> BTS has promised the public that all their contracted station WILL be install.
> After many years of nothing. They has promised again after price increased.
> That all stations WILL be install but still no real plan whatsoever.
> 
> I have an acquaintance that worked at BTS and they said that there is some
> sort of plan to install PSD on all stations but no real timeline.
> And the possibility is still faint since the management hasn't given any order.
> 
> I think BTS just want to stall this plan because it's just a cost and could not produce much revenue out of it.
> They have to constantly give the public hope so that their price hike seems legitimate (which is awful).
> 
> Hopefully they will install all stations, someday.....................................
> 
> News from 2012
> https://www.thairath.co.th/content/291858
> News from 2015
> https://news.mthai.com/general-news/466627.html




You are ill informed. I have been involved in the mass transit projects here since 1994. The facts from my friends, who are the Engineers and senior management of BTS and Bombardier, who supply and fit the platform doors, are as I stated. The fact is that VGI who are the advertising arm of BTS, make profits from the advertising on the platform doors. The stated aim of VGI/BTS is to install doors on stations with high numbers of waiting passengers where their advertising income warrants it. So they become self financing (similar to BMTA bus shelters). They have no plan to fit doors on every station.


----------



## fwiarda

Are there any plans for platform screen doors on ARL? I can imagine that platform screen doors are a must when high speed trains are going to use the same tracks in the future?


----------



## fwiarda

How will the future extension of the ARL as high speed rail to U-Tapao be built?

Will the future high speed trains to U-Tapao change direction at Suvarnabhumi Airport station, or will the trains continue south in a new to be build tunnel under the airport? In that case they could also stop in a future new south terminal.


----------



## fwiarda

Is there any news about the dual tracks on the Saphan Taksin station? Is that still on track? It has been silent for some time already.


----------



## In Fra Structure

fwiarda said:


> Is there any news about the dual tracks on the Saphan Taksin station? Is that still on track? It has been silent for some time already.



Already reported in this blog by Yappofloyd in February:


DOT had previously said that it would be done by 2020, but now it might be 2021/22. Slowly getting there at least.

*Taksin Bridge expansions set for 2022, Pisa says, Bangkok Post, 23 Feb 2018
*
Expansion plans for the Saphan Taksin skytrain station and the area it occupies on Taksin Bridge could be complete by 2021 or 2022, Department of Rural Roads (DRR) chief Pisak Jitviriyavasin says. However, he insisted expansions of the bridge, also known as Sathorn Bridge, will be complete before expansions of the BTS station, to decrease congestion on the bridge. According to Transport Ministry reports, the plans will involve constructing 1.8-metre-wide road extensions on each side of Taksin Bridge, stretching an estimated 230 metres along the area currently bottlenecked by the BTS station. 

Full story, https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/tra...022-pisak-says


----------



## In Fra Structure

fwiarda said:


> How will the future extension of the ARL as high speed rail to U-Tapao be built?
> 
> Will the future high speed trains to U-Tapao change direction at Suvarnabhumi Airport station, or will the trains continue south in a new to be build tunnel under the airport? In that case they could also stop in a future new south terminal.



There have been a number of designs for the HSR. Since the Airport Link Express Train tracks are owned and operated by SRT, it had been proposed that the HST line would start at a new Terminus station at Lad Krabang. It would not go into the airport. Passengers would have to use the SRT Airport Link and change at Lad Krabang HST station. Since the operation of the Airport Link and City Line has been hopeless, the new proposal which is now out to tender is for a build own operate by a private company who will take over the Airport Link and assimilate it into the Dong Muang To U-Tapao and beyond. It is up to the winner of the tender to carry out detailed design. Outline design shows the HSTs using the existing tracks and will enter the airport on exiting tracks. The only problem may be if they decide on a wide body HST which would require modifications to the existing Express line platforms at Makkasan and Suvarnabhum. There is no proposal of a new tunnel at Suvarnabhum and the southern entrance to the airport will be by the BTS Light Rail Train system. My original proposal, 24 years ago for a high speed rail link was to link Don Muang - Suvarnabhum to Pattaya and U-Tapao.


----------



## In Fra Structure

The High-Speed Rail Linked 3 Airport Project

Project Description

The High-Speed Rail Linked 3 Airport Project makes use of existing structures and routes as seen in the form of an airport rail link system. Expansions will see the implementation of standard gauge 1.435-meter tracks with 2 new connecting routes from the Phaya Thai – Don Muang route as well as the Lad Krabang – U-Tapao (Rayong) route offering ease of access to and from the airports. These expansions will largely make use of existing routes from the State Railway of Thailand and in total comprise 220 km. of seamless railway routes. Urban line within Bangkok will see slower speeds of 160 km/hr. (Don Muang Station to Suvarnabhumi Station) while intercity line will reach a maximum speed of 250 km/hr. (Suvarnabhumi Station to U-Tapao Station). This system comprises 9 high-speed stations, namely, Don Muang, Bang Sue, Makkasan, Suvarnabhumi, Chachoengsao, Chonburi, Sriracha, Pattaya, and U-Tapao.

The project consists of the current Airport Rail Link route of 29 km. and the new constructed route of 191 km. The train will operate on the following types of tracks 1) the elevated track of 181 km., 2) the track of 2 km., and 3) the underground track of 8 km.

The area development to support the railroad service in the Makkasan will be operated in connection with the development of The High-Speed Train Project, which links 3 major airports via seamless operation. The project includes the Makkasan area of 150 rai and the area around Sri Racha station of 25 rai.
https://www.eeco.or.th/en/project/infrastructure-development/high-speed-train


----------



## Wisarut

fwiarda said:


> Are there any plans for platform screen doors on ARL? I can imagine that platform screen doors are a must when high speed trains are going to use the same tracks in the future?


too many tussles and office politics that prevent the installation of platform screen doors in Airport Link stations


----------



## Wisarut

In Fra Structure said:


> There have been a number of designs for the HSR. Since the Airport Link Express Train tracks are owned and operated by SRT, it had been proposed that the HST line would start at a new Terminus station at Lad Krabang. It would not go into the airport. Passengers would have to use the SRT Airport Link and change at Lad Krabang HST station. Since the operation of the Airport Link and City Line has been hopeless, the new proposal which is now out to tender is for a build own operate by a private company who will take over the Airport Link and assimilate it into the Dong Muang To U-Tapao and beyond. It is up to the winner of the tender to carry out detailed design. Outline design shows the HSTs using the existing tracks and will enter the airport on exiting tracks. The only problem may be if they decide on a wide body HST which would require modifications to the existing Express line platforms at Makkasan and Suvarnabhum. There is no proposal of a new tunnel at Suvarnabhum and the southern entrance to the airport will be by the BTS Light Rail Train system. My original proposal, 24 years ago for a high speed rail link was to link Don Muang - Suvarnabhum to Pattaya and U-Tapao.


they are going to create triangle track to allow the direct access into Suvannabhum Airport from U-Tapao instead of relying ton Lad Krabang station


----------



## Wisarut

BMA is going to change the BTSC concession to cover the extension with the cap on ticket at the maximum of 65 Baht per trip
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-157686


----------



## Wisarut

fwiarda said:


> Is there any news about the dual tracks on the Saphan Taksin station? Is that still on track? It has been silent for some time already.


Delayed because there is a disagreement on who are going to pay for this project since Bangkok City Council refuses to approve the budget - already stretch to dangerous level.
Once budget approved or BTSC accepts 1100 million Baht burden, it will take 3 years to be done - Now, BTSC agrees in principal to pay for this double tracking and station enlargement.
However, it is up to BTSC to make a decision to pay all 1100 Million Baht burden or partially pay. The settlement will be done in 2018 so as to start the project in 2019.

Need to pay 266 million Baht creating the compensate traffic lane on Saphan Taksin bridge and 843 million for station improvement and double tracking
https://www.thairath.co.th/content/1284757
https://mgronline.com/qol/detail/9610000045389
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-155154


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Orange line MRT - 
ITD getting TBM for handling the 4.04km tunnel section on Contract 3 from Hua mark to Ban Mah including 3 subway stations (Lam Salee, Sri Boorapha, Ban Mah) with Ventilator tower on Ram Khamhaeng road from Lam Salee intersection to Ram Khamhaeng Soi 110
https://www.thairath.co.th/content/1284754

CK getting TBM - on contract 2 from Ram Khahaeng 12 to Hua Mark , ready for tunnel work in 2019 and the reconstructed Ram Khahaeng elevated way will be rebuilt in August 2020

On the other hand, contract 4 on the elevated track from Ban Mah to Suwinthawongse will have Rat Phatthana station readjusted by 500 meters since there will be elevated way across Mistine intersection 
https://www.thairath.co.th/content/1279399

the works on Contract 5 (Depot and maintenance center) within MRT HQ land is on going as shown here
https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/378096782669679

Progress on MRT:
Blue Ring MRT - 98.25% - while electromechanic section is 41.30% Opening section from Hua Lamphong to Bang Khae in 2019 and section from Tao Poon to Tha Phra in 2020
Green line MRT from Bearing to Samut Prakarn - 100% done - while electromechanic section is 59.93% done - ready for opening in December 2018
Green line MRT from Mochit to Khooo Khot via Saphan Mai - 63.27% done - to be opened in 2020
Orange line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Minburi - 8.62% done - to be opened in 2023
https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/ph...174012632662/1999290623620995/?type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

Page of Pink line monorail here
https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/

Construction of Pink Monorail connecting Orange line MRT and Purple Line MRT and Yellow Line Monorail connecting Northern and Southern Section of Green line MRT (BTS SKytrain) are about to be started in June 2018
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_1104777


----------



## wwc234

mrt blueline extension bangsue-thapra


----------



## Codename B

Progress Update

*In Service: 5 Lines - 111.1 km (excl. BRT)*
*BTS Sukhumvit Line | 24.1 km*
*BTS Silom Line | 14.5 km*
*MRT Blue Line | 21 km* 
*MRT Purple Line | 23 km*
*SRT Airport Rail Link | 28.5 km*
______________________
*BMA BRT | 16.5 km*

*Under Construction: 9 Lines - 189.2 km*
MRT Sukhumvit Line South Extension | 12.8 km - 100% 
MRT Sukhumvit Line North Extension | 18.4 km - 63.27%
MRT Blue line extension | 27 km - 98.09%
MRT Orange Line East Section | 23 km - 8.62%
SRT Light Red Line | 15 km - 100%
SRT Dark Red Line | 26.3 km - 97.94%
MRT Pink Line | 36 km - Prep
MRT Yellow Line | 30.4 km - Prep
BMA Gold Line | 1.8 km - Prep
______________________

BMA Gold Line

Setting up barriers




























https://www.facebook.com/GoldlineBa...O58EDdip3L2gWwR-ZaMd0cOtmW9f0jJ26gpPQ&fref=nf

In front of ICONSIAM. The construction of the Gold line APM also consist of burying cables underground along the line.









*By Khun Tontan Krissadee Sitthibutr*


----------



## Wisarut

Gold Line monorail to be opened in 2020
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sh-O_5DrsU


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Gold Line monorail to be opened in 2020
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sh-O_5DrsU


ITD Shutting some lane of Charoen Nakhon road for 2 years to construct 1070 million Baht Golden line AGT to feed ICON SIAM to be opened in December 2019 with 15 Baht flat rate and expected numbeer of passenger at 
47300 passengers a day while BTSC has been hired to run Golden line AGT using 2 sets of Bombadier Innova300 driverless AGT in 3-car formation with 3 minute interval

There will be 3 stations
1. Krung Thonburi to connect with Krung Thonburi station of BTSC
2. Charoen Nakhon - connecting with ICON SIAM near Charoen Nakhon Soi 6 near Wat Thong Pleng Bridge
3. Klong San near Taksin hospital with skywalk to connect with Taksin hospital and a plan to connect with red line commuter once red line commuter has managed to cross Chao Phraya river to Bang Bon and Mahachai

Now, some traffic lane from Charoen Nakhon 10 to Klongsan flyover has been blocked from 19 May to 20 June 2018 to remove infrastructure and put electic power underground

There are already 2 major hotels such as Hillton Millenium and Peninsular Hotel in addition to ICON SIAM on 55 rai of land along Chao Phraya with the investment of 54 billion Baht Now, ICON Siam is 85% done, 
ready for soft opening in October 2018 to rival Asiatique Riverfront. Furthermore, the new Bangkok Landmark with Bangkok Tower with total height at 459 cm and 4621 million Baht investment is now under construction near ICON SIAM.

Next on the line near Klong San station are 
(1) 6500-million Baht Banyan Tree Resident Riverside by Nirvana Dai condominium with 133 units to be done in December 2018 
(2) 2400-million Baht Suphalai Primium Charoen Nakhon on 5 Rai of land with 578 units - to be done in 2020 - all rooms have already been sold out due to popular demands - mass transit connections (BTSC via golden line, purple line MRT near Wongwian Yai) 
along with the area near Chao Praya river are the big premium

However, Golden line AGT has to be carefully planned along with convenient connection with other mass transit system since it is not a major mass transit line and Charoen Nakhon is not tourist area.
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-164390
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sh-O_5DrsU


----------



## Appleich

MRT Green Line South Extension (Samrong - Samut Prakarn)
Photographs by Future Direct Construction Co., Ltd.














































Source: [1], [2]​


----------



## CItricash

New BTS rolling stocks


BelkanWar said:


> http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6561287


----------



## Appleich

> Mr. Surapong Laohasanaya, managing director of BTS plc. told the press that the company is currently conducting a study to change its magnetic ticket system to a chip card system which will be integrated with Pink and Yellow monorail lines in the future. Also, it is studying to introduce new method to buy tickets at station counters as well. The company expect to launch it by December this year. In the mean time, BTS is in the process of receiving new rolling stocks for Green Line extensions, 22 from Siemens and 24 from CHRC (184 cars in total). These new trains will be used for track testing and trial run in south extension (Samrong - Samut Prakarn), beginning from next month onwards. If the tests were successful, BTS will continue the delivering process from Siemens and CHRC until it is complete by 2019. By that time, BTS expected to operate the system with 98 four-car trains (392 cars) in its fleet.
> 
> Source: http://news.ch7.com/detail/290417 (in Thai)


interstingly, the news also mentioned that BTS already received 2 new trains, though not specify from which party, as disclosed by Mr. Laohasanaya. This is very skeptical because if those trains were really arrived, there should have been at least photos of docking at sea port released on the internet by now.

However, BTS already began track testing on south extension since June 12:

- https://scontent.fbkk3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/35147487_656464268020799_7177236298346790912_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&_nc_eui2=AeHuociEjgRIqKFrAMLlLs9_X7zqqCm1LrMv-L6gKXx4kQCuWIiKpiWDZbZX5EHp84OgdwZAumD-5jcfBm6NarykXaITd6M9h1p4RUCL66og-g&oh=6322d72d3c6aa5565feb7a40683d7e5a&oe=5B786210
- https://scontent.fbkk3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/35225435_1564125080366254_8606158925449920512_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&_nc_eui2=AeH-i94pNAjt_XGqnOSNCJBAYK5qGKf65MIJWGe1fTJ6Vo5npn5Kq7WiFYmUGO5Xf0r4DR30tb6mytdQ0iCX27gRhBbXP4DQm-coacFe7o89tg&oh=634e62029a853a1b501bf6853963b944&oe=5BAA5F87


> Also an update on Mangmoom Card, MRTA will launches the card on June 23 but will only cover MRT Blue and Purple lines. The card will cover Airport Rail Link service by October said Governor of MRTA.
> 
> Source: http://www.khaosodenglish.com/news/transpo/2018/06/14/mangmoom-cards-creep-forward-minus-a-few-legs/


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for Bang Na - Suvannabhum LRT with a price tag of 27,892 Million Baht and PPP Net Cost concession for 30 years 

First Phase - Bang Na - Thana City 
Bang Na station - connect with Bang Na station of BTS via Skywalk of 550 meters
Praphamontri near Berkley International School and Prabhamontri school
Bangna-Trad 17	
Bangna-Trad 25 - connect with Central City Bang Na and Big C (Bangna-Trad 25) 
Wat Si Iam - connecting with Wat Si Iam station of Yellow line monorail
Pream Rhutai at Nation Tower Building around km 4.5 - end of Bangkok area	
Bangna-Trad Km.6 
Bang Kaeo at Bang Kaeo market near the gate of Ram Khamhaeng Univeresity - Bangna campus 
Kanchanapisek at Bang Na km 8 - connecting with Mega Bangna and Ikea	
Wat Salud at Kat Salud temple
King Kaeo - at Kingkaeo market
Thana City - Depot on 29 Rai of land in Thana city village, at Bang Na - Trat km 15

Phase 2 - Thana City - Suvannabhum
Krirk University	
Suvarnabhumi South Terminal

Hope to have Phase 3 to Assumption University Bang Na campus 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-174784


----------



## Appleich

MRT Orange Line East (Thailand Cultural Center - Suwinthawong)

Progress near Sammakon Station (OR24):



















Progress near Kheha Ramkhamhaeng Station (OR28):



















Source: https://web.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/391907114621979​


----------



## Appleich

*BTS received new Inspiro trains at Bozankaya plant yesterday:*


> First Inspiro for Bangkok unveiled
> 
> David Burroughs | International Railway Journal | June 19, 2018
> 
> *Siemens unveiled the first Inspiro metro train for Bangkok at its consortium partner Bozankaya’s factory in Ankara on June 19, the first of 22 new four-car sets for the Thai capital’s Green Line extension.*
> 
> Bangkok Mass Transit System (BTS) awarded contracts in May 2016 worth a total of Baht 10.9bn ($US 305m) for two fleets of metro trains. Siemens is supplying 22 Inspiro sets while CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles, China, is building 24 four-car trains. The 140 tonne metro train, which started productions in April 2017, will begin its journey from Ankara to the Turkish port of Borusan-Gemlik at the end of June, with the 15,000km journey to Bangkok taking about six weeks.
> 
> Arrival at the Thai port of Laem Chabang is scheduled for August 2018, and will be followed by static and dynamic commissioning including test runs on the Green Line tracks in Bangkok. The trains will operate on the existing BTS (Skytrain) system and its extensions, and will help boost the capacity of the lines to more than a million passengers a day.
> 
> 
> More details: http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/first-inspiro-for-bangkok-unveiled.html?channel=525












Source: https://www.siemens.com/press/IG2018060044MOEN










Source: https://www.sozcu.com.tr/2018/ekonomi/bozankaya-turkiyenin-ilk-metro-ihracatini-taylanda-gerceklestiriyor-2474275/



















Source: http://www.konyaninsesi.com.tr/turki...en-758945h.htm










Source: https://twitter.com/SiemensMobility/status/1009039479355727872


----------



## Wisarut

TWK90 said:


> *4-car Siemens Inspiro train for Bangkok BTS unveiled*
> 
> https://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/first-inspiro-for-bangkok-unveiled.html?channel=000
> 
> 
> 
> *Pictures*
> 
> https://www.sozcu.com.tr/2018/ekono...ihracatini-taylanda-gerceklestiriyor-2474275/
> 
> https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...pierwszy-pociag-metra-dla-bangkoku-58860.html
> 
> https://www.aa.com.tr/tr/turkiye/turkiyenin-ilk-metro-ihracati-icin-toren/1178768






Thai version: BTSC receiving the new set of EMU from Siemens Bozankaya in Angara, Turkey with higher capacity and less energy consumption to be used on extension to Pak Nam in this December 2018
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/291252
http://www.nationtv.tv/main/content/378634425/?sw=
https://www.facebook.com/bangkokbiznews/videos/vb.135182934814/10158026630879815/?type=2&theater
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/805250
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voDSACh5KYY


----------



## Appleich

*Mangmoom Card is here! but minus a few legs:*

On June 22, Ministry of Transports officially launched Mangmoom Card (Spider card) for public uses. However, the card will initially usable only with MRT Blue Line and Purple Line whereas Airport Rail Link and BMTA buses will join the system by October. It is still not clear whether this card would eventually compatible with BTS trains or not since the said party already established its own Rabbit Card system years ago. BTS is reluctant to join because Rabbit Card is quite well-established while MRTA have yet to reach a deal with them.










Source: https://web.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2204017402947673.1073744427.1129204760428948&type=3


> Bangkok launches Common Ticketing System for mass transit commuters
> 
> Xinhua | 2018-06-22 21:05:34
> 
> *A Common Ticketing System was launched Friday for Bangkok's mass transit commuters, after the initiative was firstly put forward some three years ago.*
> 
> Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith presided over the launch ceremony for the Common Ticketing System in which Mangmoom (spider) Card is provided for the conveniences of Bangkok commuters who can use it with Purple Line and Blue Line of Bangkok's metro from Saturday. From October, Mangmoom Card can be used with buses of the Bangkok Mass Transit Authority and rail services of the Airport Rail Link, according to the transport minister.
> 
> As for the two elevated train lines running in the center of Bangkok, or the green lines, operated by BTS Group, the ministry so far has not reached a deal with the company on the introduction of the Mangmoom card into the BTS system. Pairin Chuchotethavorn, deputy minister of transport, called on Thais to use the Mangmoom card and then urge BTS Group to join the government's common ticket system.
> 
> Arkhom said the card can be used in all future mass transit lines of Bangkok and may extend to public transportation, stores, shopping malls around the country. He also mentioned that a version 2 of the common ticket system may allow commuters to use their credit card or debit card for the country's mass transportation service. There are three categories, including Blue Mangmoom Card for general people, Golden Mangmoom Card for elderly persons and Silver Mangmoom Card for students. Both Thais and foreigners can get a card with 150 baht (4.5 U.S. dollars), 50 as deposit and top up a minimum of 100 baht, from this Saturday.
> 
> Source: http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-06/22/c_137274135.htm


----------



## Yappofloyd

*Skytrain delays till year-end:Rushhour glitch brings commuter misery. 26 June 2018 THE NATION* 

BANGKOK’S Skytrain is facing a growing number of complaints from city-dwellers and visitors over break?downs and extended delays the operator says might not be solved until year-end. Transport Minister Arkhom Termpitayapaisit yesterday said he had asked representatives from Bangkok Transit System plc (BTSC) to clarify the situation. Anat Arbhabhirama, director and advisor of BTSC, said the problem has been caused by radio frequency interference in the BTS train management system, especially at the busy Siam station.

Since the start of this year, *there have been a total of 27 breakdowns and extended delays on the BTS system*, which handles more than 900,000 passengers per day, with yesterday’s delays lasting more than four hours in the morning rush-hour and affecting tens of thousands of passengers. There have been as many as eight delays this month alone.However, Anat said the current BTS service still has a very high standard of service when delays lasting more than five minutes are taken into consideration, achieving 99.5 per cent of its target for punctuality. 

The company is in the process of installing a new radio communication system for Siam and other stations. It will be fully protected from interference but won’t be completed until later this year, Anat said. The repeating problems have been caused by interference from other nearby radio frequencies, including those used by mobile phone operators in business and tourist districts, he said. *The company has only two options: to shut down the entire system or to switch off the automatic train management system and operate the trains manually.* Once trains are manually managed, service frequencies have to be reduced sharply, resulting in extended delays and long queues of passengers spilling on to streets at some stations. Anat said the overall signalling system will be much more stable later this year when the extended Bearing-Samut Prakan route becomes operational. 

Transport minister Arkhom said the company, which operates the BTS service under a concession from the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration, needs to solve its problems quickly to avoid a further impact on the commuting public. Yesterday, the BTS’s extended delays started around 6am, with passengers strand?ed on the entire Skytrain network due to a signal malfunctioning at Siam station at the worst possible time of the week – Monday rush hour. The knock-on effect caused trains on the Sukhumvit route to slow. BTS broadcast a message to waiting passengers that technicians were trying to fix the problem as soon as possible. A follow-up message 35 minutes later, at 6.50am, said the signal system had malfunctioned on both the Silom and Sukhumvit routes, meaning trains would be delayed by 15 minutes. At 8.15am, BTS said the signal system on both the Silom and Sukhumvit lines was still faulty, causing the trains to move slowly – and reiterated that technicians were still trying to fix the problem.


----------



## Wisarut

Yappofloyd said:


> *Skytrain delays till year-end:Rushhour glitch brings commuter misery. 26 June 2018 THE NATION*


BTSC is going to install MOXA frequency filter to deal with signal interference along with the change of frequency from 2400 MHz to 2500 MHz - after the threat from BMA to impose 1.8 million Baht fine a day for frequent breakdown
https://mgronline.com/qol/detail/9610000064345
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-181256
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000064387


----------



## Appleich

Sam Yot Station (BL30|PP23)
MRT Blue Line extension (Hua Lamphong - Lak Song); Future interchange with MRT Purple Line (south extension)



















Source: Noppadech Gesgomol


trewut said:


> Source : Natakorn Tanasead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Noppadech Gesgomol​


----------



## Slartibartfas

Are this all fake windows and doors (except for the obvious station entrances)? Or will those buildings house some commerce or shops, oriented towards the street?

In nay case, that station is a great thing for central Bangkok. Finally the metro is getting there.


----------



## Wisarut

First set of Siemens - Bozankaya EMUs for BTS SKytrain Mochit - Khukhot extension of Sukhumvit line:
Rollout Ceremony of BTSC 22 New 4-Car Trains

On Tuesday June 19th 2018, the 1st Rollout Ceremony of BTSC 22 New 4 - Car Trains between Bangkok Mass Transit System Public Company Limited and Siemens AG was held at Bozankaya Factory, Ankara in Turkey. Guests of honours were Pol.Gen. Assavin Kwanmeung, Bangkok Governor; Mr. Keeree Kanjanapas, Chairman of Bangkok Mass Transit System Public Company Limited ( BTSC ); Mr. Surapong Laoha-Unya, Chief Executive Officer, Bangkok Mass Transit Public Company Limited, management from Siemens, Bozankaya, Krungthepthanakom Limited, press members both Thailand and Turkey and VIPs from Turkish government.

The first train from total 22 trains were currently placed an order supplied by Siemens divided for total supply of 46 New 4 - Car Trains and another 24 Trains supplied by Changchun Railway Vehicles Co.,Ltd. Valued THB 11 Billion in order support the increasing ridership of the BTS SkyTrain System on Silom and Sukhumvit Lines and in the future extension. The 22 new trains will feature the latest available technology, specially designed by Siemens in Germany and Austria. Major trains components will be sourced from Turkish manufacturer Bozankaya, the consortium of Siemens, which is most recognized in developing and manufacturing environmentally friendly in Europe. Furthermore, the Siemens train will enable to transport more passengers, including energy saving facilities in the train in accordance with Siemens standard. Following delivery and final commissioning of all new trains will be put into passenger service on the existing Sukhumvit and Silom Lines and on the Extension from Bearing to Samutprakarn running a distance of 13 kilometres which is scheduled to open in December 2018. 

For the Green Line Sukhumvit Extension from Bearing to Samutprakarn consists of 9 stations which opened for public service from Bearing to Samrong in December 2017 and another 8 stations include Pu Chao, Chang Erawan, Royal Thai Navy, Pak Nam, Srinagarindra, Phraek Sa, Sai Luat and Keha are scheduled to open in 2018.

Further progress of the extension from Mo Chit -Sapan Mai – Ku Kot extension which is now under designed construction of the Railway System, Civil Work and Depot at Ku Kot Station total distance of 19 kilometres with 16 stations. This civil work is scheduled to complete in year 2019 follow by installation of Mechanical & Electrical System ( M & E ) and BTSC will be the operator for the Operation & Maintenance ( O & M ) in this extension which Lad Prao Intersection Station is the first station to be open for public. When the extension from Mo Chit-Sapan Mai- Ku Kot is completed, with the existing Sukhumvit Line from Mo Chit to Bearing Stations and the Silom Line from National Stadium to Bang Wa Stations, the Green Line running a total distance of 68.26 kilometres which is quick and efficient transportation of people from suburban areas into the city to both fast, convenient and safety.
https://www.facebook.com/BTS.SkyTrain/posts/1796308987081375


Even though Office of Financial and Economic Advisers have warned about financial stress and strain against the limit by Financial Discipline Act of BE2561 which limit the project to not more than 30% of annual budget due to 

1. massive double tracking of 9 lines with total price tag of 427,012 million Baht including 

1.1 Denchai - Chiang Mai - 217 km at 59,992.44 Million Baht - need to be speed uo
1.2 Paknam Pho - Denchai 285 km at 56,066.25 Million Baht - need to be speed up
1.3 Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with total distance of 323.10 km with total price tag of 76978 million Baht including 72921 million Baht on infrastructure and the rest for land expropriation since it is the new line
1.4 Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - 174 km at 26,000 Million Baht
1.5 Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom - 355 km at 60,351.91 Million Baht 
1.6 Chumporn - Surat Thani - 167 km at 23,384.91 Million Baht 
1.7 Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla - 339 km at 51,823.83 Million Baht 
1.8 Hatyai - Padang Besar - 45 km at 7,941.80 Million Baht (electrification need at least 5,000 million Baht more)
1.9 Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani - 309 km at 35,839.74 Million Baht 

2. Western extension of Orange Line MRT (Thailand cultural center - Bang Khun Nont) at 120,000 million Baht - 90,000 million Baht infrastructure + 30,000 million Baht private investment on rolling stocks and traffic
3. Southern extension of Purple line (23.6 km - Tao Poo - Kurunai) - 101,000 million Baht including 10,100 million Baht of ADB Loan 
4. Red line commuyter extensions (Talingchan - Salaya, Talingchan - Siriraj, Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit) with total price tag of 24,241 Million Baht
http://news1live.com/detail.aspx?NewsID=9610000065400
https://www.prachachat.net/prachachat-top-story/news-181552


----------



## Appleich

Slartibartfas said:


> Are this all fake windows and doors (except for the obvious station entrances)? Or will those buildings house some commerce or shops, oriented towards the street?
> 
> In nay case, that station is a great thing for central Bangkok. Finally the metro is getting there.


Some windows are just façades, some can be opened and AFAIK, no, these buildings will be used only for commuters. 










Source: https://www.estopolis.com/article/4-%E0%B8%AA%E0%B8%B8%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%AD%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%AA%E0%B8%96%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%96%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%9F%E0%B8%9F%E0%B9%89%E0%B8%B2%E0%B9%83%E0%B8%95%E0%B9%89%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%B4%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%97%E0%B8%B5%E0%B9%88%E0%B8%AA%E0%B8%A7%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%97%E0%B8%B5%E0%B9%88%E0%B8%AA%E0%B8%B8%E0%B8%94%E0%B9%83%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%9B%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%B0%E0%B9%80%E0%B8%97%E0%B8%A8%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%97%E0%B8%A2


----------



## Appleich

*Earlier launch date for MRT Blue Line extensions:*


> Hua Lamphong ⇄ Lak Song: September 2019 → *August 14, 2019*
> Tao Pun ⇄ Sirindhorn: March 2020 → *December 25, 2019*
> Sirindhorn ⇄ Tha Phra: *March 2, 2020*
> Source: http://www.prachachat.net/property/news-185934 (Thai)​











Source: https://www.google.co.th/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjli9vBiYzcAhXRSH0KHWJMDUoQjhx6BAgBEAM&url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.mthai.com%2Feconomy-news%2Finvestment%2F428596.html&psig=AOvVaw3bVv1eYIuoD_vGIrNxloR5&ust=1531020658291147​


----------



## IsaanUSA

> Tao Pun ⇄ Sirindhorn


How will the trains turn around?


----------



## Wisarut

Bearing - Paknam extension opened on 5 December 2018? Well, the test run for signal testing with existing EMUs will start in late June - early July 2018 while the first set of new EMU will be delivered in August 2018 to be on 2-month test run 
before opening of Bearing - Paknam extension on 5 December 2018 - There will be 46 new EMU sets with 184 carriages with a price tag of 11000 million Baht to give the real relieve due to the rising number of passengers which has reached
800,000 passengers a day - 12 New EMUs will be assigned to run on the line to Pak Nam and all 46 sets will be delivered by the end of 2020. The ticket rates for the whole system of BTSC will be up to the agreement between BMA and BTSC
whether they can accept the maximum ticket rate of 65 Baht 
https://www.thaipost.net/main/detail/13172

Deputy PM Somkid telling MoT and relating agencies to call a bidding for the following 7 projects of massive double tracking, 2 projects of new lines and 2 projects MRTA by the end of 2018




1. Massive double trackings
1.1. Pak Nampho - Denchai - 285 km at 59,399 Million Baht including the new tunnel at Pang Toob Khob and Khao Plueng 
1.2. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani - 308 km at 36,683 Million Baht - this is a popular route for Southern Isan people 
1.3. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - 169 km at 25,842 Million Baht 
1.4. Chumporn - Surat Thani - 168 km at 23,080 Million Baht including the new tunnel at Chong Khao 
1.5. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla - 324 km at 59,399 Million Baht 
1.6. Hatyai - Padang besar - 45 km at 7,864 Million Baht - Electrification requires another 5-6,0000 million Baht for EMUs and installation of electric traction 
1.7. Denchai - Chiang Mai - 189 km at 57,992 Million Baht - including the new section to bypass Khun Tan and boost up the speed to 120-160 kph - the old route will be reserved for locomotive testing and local trains.

2 New Lines 
2.1. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong - 326 km (even though 323.1 km will be actual distance between Denchai station and Chiang Khong station - the EOL will that 3 km long yard and dead end) at 71,696 Million Baht 
2.2. Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom - 355 km at 54,684 Million Baht 

3. High Speed train => Bangsue Central - Hua Hin near Bo Fai Airport (AKA Hua Hin Airport) at 94,673 Million Baht as the first leg for High Speed train to Padang Besar

4. 2 New MRTA lines
4.1. Orange Line western extension - Takingchan - Thailand Cultural Center via Pratoo Nam, Phan Fah Bridge, Sanam Luang, and Thonburi Railway Terminus (AKA Siriraj) at 85000 Million Baht
4.2. Purple Line Southern extension - Tao Poon - Kanchanaphisek Ring (Krunai) at 131,172 Million Baht - need 10,000 Million Baht of ADB Loan so international biddings is possible.
http://daily.bangkokbiznews.com/detail/338238
http://www.naewna.com/business/347166
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000069102
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eyHlctI56U


----------



## IsaanUSA

> Tao Pun ⇄ Sirindhorn


To clarify my question, neither of these stations is a terminal station. In order to use part of a line, the train would need to turn around. I can't imagine they designed a section of track to have a crossover? How will the trains be able to turn around if they just open a few stations on the line?


----------



## Appleich

^^ *by using this turnout:*


Appleich said:


> MRT Blue Line Extension - Third Rail Installation
> by Future Direct Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://web.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=363405564169951&id=323159401527901​


----------



## Appleich

Rangsit Station
SRT Dark Red Line (Bang Sue - Rangsit)


















































































Source: https://www.facebook.com/pansut1991/posts/1900912633292133​


----------



## Wisarut

The almost done stations Samrong to Pak Nam



wwc234 said:


> Paknam station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paknam station area including Paknam tower
> https://twitter.com/BTS_SkyTrain/status/1018321851288698880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chang Erawan station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erawan shrine and museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pu Chao station
> https://twitter.com/BTS_SkyTrain/status/1018330219097219073











Extension to Lam Lookka









Extension to Bang Poo recreation area
No extension to Bang Poo (9.2 km at 7,994 Million Baht) and Lam Lookka (6.75 km at 6,337 Million Baht) unless BMA Office and BMA City Council are willing to accept the debt status owed to MRTA who have constructed the extension for BMA and pay back the debts.
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000070536


----------



## Appleich

*Interior of new BTS trains:*






*Green Line north extension - Ladprao intersection:*


----------



## Wisarut

the new sets of Siemens EMUs assembled in Bozankaya assembly line in Turky have just arrived at C10 pier of Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port on 5 August 2018 to run on Paknam extension which is to be opened on 5 December 2018 as well as the future Khoo Khot extension - with the number of passengers per set (4 cars formation) will be increased from 1,490 passengers per set to 1,573 passengers per set
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-200446
https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9610000077845
https://www.facebook.com/KrungthepThanakom/posts/1748297315247302
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/809487
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000078038


----------



## Codename B

New Siemens BTS Trains


















https://www.facebook.com/BTS.SkyTra...duIU40ty-HhwzHW_f3o&fref=nf&hc_location=group


















https://www.facebook.com/KrungthepT...M6N9qtSTyQqylHE8z00&fref=nf&hc_location=group









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212074307509045&set=pcb.10212074307829053&type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

Pat.2000 said:


> Ok, the answer to my question....(!!)
> All I needed was google but I know that members here know more about this too.
> 
> https://coconuts.co/bangkok/news/new-bts-station-be-added-between-chong-nonsi-and-surasak/


Suksa Witthaya station will be at Healthland Sathon though
https://www.google.co.th/maps/place...ac3a9b6df31d03!8m2!3d13.7210817!4d100.5263675

Expansion of Taksin Bridge to allow the construction of double track and the new station building for Saphan Taksin station will be started next year after EIA Clearance and it will take 2 years to be done 
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/659132


----------



## Wisarut

Blue ring subway from Hua Lamphong across Chinatown, Rattanakosin Islan and Chao Phraya river all the way to Bang Khae will be ready for service by 30 September 2019 - test run started in early 2019 while section from Tao Poon to Tha Phra via Bang Pho will be ready in March 2020

Overall civil work is 99.26% done while platelaying and electromechanic is 53.58% done ( 55.29% done for Hua Lamphong - Laksong and 48.54% done for Tao Poon to Tha Phra)
https://www.thaipost.net/main/detail/15113
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3RMaGAqWVk
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-202839


----------



## Wisarut

MRTA pushing PPP on Blue ring extension (Hua Lamphog - Bang Khae, Taopoon - Tha Phra) as well as Purple line extension (Tao Poon - Ratbuoorat) with ticket rate of 14 - 42 Baht with a hope to get number of passenger at 450000 passengers a day for the opening of Section from Hua Lamphong to Bang Khae and 550000 passengers a day after all the extensions opened and Orange line western extension (Thailand Cultural Center - Talingchan)

For the issue of Pink monorail extension and Yellow monorail extension, MRTA said BSR can do without asking further extension but need EIA clearance though
https://www.thaipost.net/main/detail/15174


----------



## Appleich

*Details of the progress on Blue Line extensions:*


> Blue Line add-on ahead of schedule
> 
> Bangkok Post | 9 Aug 2018 at 07:41
> 
> *The extension to the mass transit Blue Line that will link Hua Lamphong in Bangkok to Bang Khae on the edge of Thon Buri, on the opposite side of the Chao Phraya River, should open two months ahead of schedule on Aug 12, 2019, officials said Wednesday.*
> 
> The longer line will run partly underground and partly on an elevated rail track. "With 99.26% of the civil engineering work already completed, we're likely to see it open sooner than expected," Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) governor Pakapong Sirikantaramas said. The Blue Line extension will serve as the first subway in Thon Buri, a former capital that now serves as a residential district west of the river. The extension was originally due to open to the public at the end of September next year. A new fleet of 35 trains will be delivered on a gradual basis from the end of this year, Mr Pakapong said, adding a two-month test run on the 14-kilometre track will start next June.
> 
> The newly extended route will comprise 11 stations, including four underground. The route was originally designed to cover 21km from Hua Lamphong to Tao Pun, which lies east of the river, before additional kilometres of track were patched in. The four subterranean stations are designed to showcase unique cultural landscapes including Chinatown (Yaowarat Road), an old shopping area and an ancient temple. The stations are called Wat Mangkon Kamalawat, Wang Burapha, Sanam Chai and Itsaraphap. The deadline for the line's second extension is on track, Mr Pakaporn said. The 13km elevated stretch from Tha Phra, which lies west of the river, to Bang Sue in north Bangkok will open in 2020 as scheduled, he said.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1518298/blue-line-add-on-ahead-of-schedule





> Blue Line maximum ticket cost stays at B42
> 
> Om Jotikasthira | Bangkok Post | 11 Aug 2018 at 02:18
> 
> *The maximum ticket fare for the whole MRT Blue Line, including another two extensions to open next year and in 2020, will remain capped at 42 baht, Pakapong Sirikantaramas, governor of the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) promised on Friday.*
> 
> The MRTA chief was speaking to clear the air about talk of subway fare hikes that has worried the public. To earn more revenue, the agency asked the cabinet to increase part of the fee for some stations. However, the cabinet rejected the request, saying the authority had not given enough time for the public to adjust to the proposed hike.
> 
> As per the contracts with the MRTA and Bangkok Expressway and Metro Plc (BEM), the concessionaire of the MRT Blue and Purple Lines, fare changes can be considered every two years, based on the consumer price indexes and inflation rates. The MRTA had mulled raising the price last month. The hike would have lifted fares from two baht per station to three baht for each passenger's fifth, eighth and 11th station on their respective commute, while maintaining the price cap of 42 baht.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1519618/blue-line-maximum-ticket-cost-stays-at-b42





> *Tha Phra Interchange (BL01):*
> 
> Courtesy photos by MRTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/2068800553336668
> 
> Courtesy photos by Render Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/posts/2091972817729603





> *New BEM trains will look pretty much like this:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/posts/2092299384363613:0


----------



## Wisarut

Bangkok mass transit construction Progress report to cabinet by Ministry of Transportation:

1. Need to review K value for Price adjustment on Blue ring (Contract 5 - platelaying) to save the expenditure by 198 million Baht after the first 4 contracts have been reviewed and saved 195.66 million Baht 


2. Annual report on MRTA in Year BE2560 according to Article 73 of MRTA Act of BE2543



1) the 7 approved and ongoing projects
- Blue ring from Hua Lamphong to Bang Khae and Bangsue - Tha Phra - 87.34% - opening Bangsue - Taopoon section on 11 August 2017
- Green line from Bearing to Samut Prakarn - opening section from Bearing to samrong on 3 April 2017
- Green line from Mochit to Khoo Khot - 72.18% done
- Pink Monorail from Khaerai to Minburi - 30.53% done
- Yellow Monorail from Lad Phrao to Samrong - 31.77% done
- Orange line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Minburi - 45.93% done
- Purple line MRT from Tao poon to Kanchanaphisek ring - 14.76% done

2) the 4 Pending projects
- Western extension of Orange line MRT - Bang Khun Nont - Thailand cultural center - 12.62% still need to deal with detailed design 
- Blue ring extension from Bang Khae - Phutthamonthon Sai 4 - 12.75% done - detailed designed finished 
- Green line - Samut Prakarn - Bang Poo and Khookhot - Lam Loooka 13.65% done - detailed designed finished 
- Phuket LRT - 1.35% for feasibility study to clear EIA
for opening
Year 2020 - Blue ring from Hua Lamphong to Bang Khae and Bang Sue - Tha Phra and Green line from Mochit to Khoo Khot
Year 2021 - Pink Monorail (Khaerai - Minburi) and Yellow line monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong)
Year 2023 - Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural center to Minburi

Maengmum card common tickets issue on 23 June 2018 with a hope that Airport rail link will be included in Maengmum card in October 2018


http://www.thansettakij.com/content/305698


----------



## Appleich

MRT Orange Line
Thailand Cultural Center - Suwinthawong (East Section; 23 km)

*Progress between Kheha Ramkhamhaeng (OR27) and Min Buri (OR28)*
Photographs by Surawat Tae Suwannarit




























Source: https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/450568865422470​


----------



## wwc234

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151482672&postcount=4393


----------



## Otoro-san

Thanks for update. Do you maybe know what is the distance between the newly built stations? They seem very close to each other but probably this is because of the position of your camera during recording...

When is this section opening date?

It's always great to see how Bangkok's BTS and MRT are developing!


----------



## Wisarut

Otoro-san said:


> Thanks for update. Do you maybe know what is the distance between the newly built stations? They seem very close to each other but probably this is because of the position of your camera during recording...
> 
> When is this section opening date?
> 
> It's always great to see how Bangkok's BTS and MRT are developing!


distance between each station is about 1 km - the camera angles keep fooling your eyes for sure.

for opening
Year 2018 - Opening the section to Paknam on 5 Dec'
Year 2019 - Opening the section to Khoo Khot
Year 2020 - Blue ring from Hua Lamphong to Bang Khae and Bang Sue - Tha Phra and Green line from Mochit to Khoo Khot
Year 2021 - Pink Monorail (Khaerai - Minburi) and Yellow line monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong)
Year 2023 - Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural center to Minburi


----------



## Wisarut

OTP concluding the plan for Brown Line Monorail (Kae Rai - Lam Salee) from Kae Rai (Connecting with Purple line MRT and Pink monorail), going along Ngam Wongwan road to connect with red line commuter at Bang Khen station, green line at Kasetsat station , BMA grey line at Chalongrat (near Navathara condomenium) before ending up Lam Salee to connect with Yellow line monorail and Orange line MRT - with a hope to be done in 2025 while Stage 3 expressway which goes almost along with Brown line Monorail (with exception of going along Bangkhen canal and Bang Bua Canal and Vibhavadee rangsit highway all the way to Ratchavibha interchange will be opened in 2024 - 


https://www.thaipost.net/main/detail/16002
https://www.innnews.co.th/economy/news_169178/


----------



## kLumpel

Bangkok after many years of slow developement of metros and rails - now is really speeding up. It's really impresive! Good job.


----------



## Appleich

MRT Green Line North Extension (Mo Chit - Khu Kot)
August Update

*Progress near Royal Forest Department (N14) and Sri Pathum (N15):*



















*Progress of 11th Infantry Regiment Station (N16):*



















Source: https://www.facebook.com/prpcgrn/posts/1004284173236769​


----------



## Wisarut

2 Red line commuter extensions with a total price tag of 26.6 billion Baht to be submitted to NESDB in September 2018 before submitting to the cabinet in October - November 2018
1. Red Line commuter - Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8.9 km at 7,596.94 Million Baht)
2. Talingchan - Siriraj (6 km) and Talingchan - Salaya (19.7 km at 19,042.13 Million Baht)
Next on the line is Phase 2 massive double tracking (7 existing sections + 1 new line) with total distance of 1851 km and a total price tag of 341,667 Million Baht to be approved by the end of 2018

https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000089119


----------



## Wisarut

MRTA Board making a special meeting on the issue of Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Bang Khun Nont via Rattanakosin Island and Thonburi Railway Terminus wiht the distance of 13.4 km and a price tag of 143 billion Baht - Private Sector (Concession holder) must invest 96 billion Baht on this subway line and Government agrees to pay back within 10 years as the way to gain approval from State Enterprise Board and eventually Cabinet so as to start the project in December 2019 and Opened up this extension in 2025, after opening the Orange line (Thailand Cultural Center - Minburi via Ram Khamhaeng Road) in 2023
https://www.thebangkokinsight.com/42192


----------



## Appleich

Sirindhorn Station (BL06)
MRT Blue Line Extension (Tao Poon - Tha Phra)










Source: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1698089230319362&id=1446017982193156​


----------



## Wisarut

Blue ring extension with total distance of 27 km is almost 100% done - now the structure of extension is now under inspection for any defects in safety and strength of structure along with the construction area clearance. 

Now, 4 underground stations are 100% done - still under inspection for architecture with a hope to transfer from contractors to MRTA by the end of 2018 so that BEM can install TVMs, turnstiles, along with electromechanic for traffic control system and testrun.

Here is the schedules for Blue Ring extension.

1. Hua Lamphong - Lak Song including 4 underground stations - August 2019
2. Taopoon - Sirindhorn - December 2019
3. Sirindhorn - Tha Phra - March 2020

The ticket will be 14 - 42 Baht and the number of passengers will be boosted from 300000 passengers a day to 4-450,000 passengers a day in 2019 and 500,000 passengers in 2020.

Samyod subway station will be Sino Protugese style with the old photographs of Samyod, Charoeng Krung and Wang Boorapha area
https://dailynews.co.th/economic/666843


Car free day with BTSC - allowing bicycles to be in the train without paying ticket fees on 22 September 2018
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000094055


----------



## Otoro-san

Great. Thanks again for detailed explanation.


----------



## Appleich

Cabinet Approves 2 More Suburban Bangkok Rail Line

Khaosod English | Jintamas Saksornchai, Staff Reporter - February 26, 2019 5:56 pm

*The construction of two new commuter rail lines serving suburban Bangkok was approved by the cabinet Tuesday with a budget of nearly 17 billion baht.*

The additions to a suburban network being built by the state railway will extend the Light Red Line in western Bangkok nearly 15 kilometers to the Salaya area and the Dark Red Line another 9 kilometers past Rangsit to Thammasat University’s Rangsit Campus, Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith said. The Rangsit extension will run at ground level and service four stations. The Taling Chan line will be both at ground level and elevated. He said construction of both lines would start later this year and open in 2022. Another planned 5.7-kilometer line connecting Taling Chan to Siriraj Hospital will be proposed to the cabinet in the near future at a cost of 6.6 billion baht, Arkhom said.

As for progress on completing lines connecting Bang Sue to Rangsit (Dark Red) and Taling Chan (Light Red), Arkhom said signalling systems are being installed and test runs could commence in November 2020 before the targeted launch in January 2021. He added that the central station being built in Bang Sue, meant to be the capital’s new transit hub to complement Hua Lamphong, will be completed in November.

Source: http://www.khaosodenglish.com/news/bangkok/2019/02/26/cabinet-approves-2-more-suburban-bangkok-rail-lines/


----------



## B2B2

FREE TEST RIDES ON MRT BLUE LINE THROUGH CHINATOWN START APRIL

By Teeranai Charuvastra, Staff Reporter - February 26, 2019 11:52 am

BANGKOK — The long-awaited rail extension west through Chinatown and across the river will open to the public for a test run beginning in April, the transport minister announced Tuesday.

The new line, which runs both above and underground, will run from MRT Hua Lamphong to Bang Khae district in the western suburbs. Minister Pailin Chuchottaworn told reporters riding trains during the testing phase will be free, while full operation will start in September.

“Installation of the train system is now 71 percent completed,” Pailin said, adding that three trains will arrive to service the line in March. The number of trains will reach 35 by next year, the minister said.

Fourteen stations will serve the extension of the 15-year-old Blue Line. Unlike the cold, modern design of its existing stations, some of the new stops were designed by architects and artists to reflect traditional Thai architecture.

The line will stop at Wat Mangkon, Sam Yot, Sanam Chai, Itsaraphap, Tha Phra, Bang Phai, Bang Wa, Phet Kasem 48, Phasi Charoen and Bang Khae before terminating at Lak Song.

Commuters can change to the Tao Poon-bound elevated train line at MRT Tha Phra, though that route will not open till March 2020. MRT Bang Wa is also an interchange to the BTS skytrain system.

An even longer extension will link MRT Lak Song to the Thawi Wattana district, though construction won’t be finished until March 2020, at the most optimistic. The full Blue Line extension project will cost an estimated 80 billion baht.

www.khaosodenglish.com/news/2019/02...-mrt-blue-line-through-chinatown-start-april/


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

cr Italian-Thai Development

25/1/2019


----------



## Ashis Mitra

The progress of Bangkok metro is quite satisfactory. At last the *light green line* has extended towards Kheha, in the southern Bangkok, although some plan has changes, I mean some more stations added in the final construction.

I heard the northern extension up to Khu Khot will be opened in this year. Will it complete its target?

Another line, i.e. the western extension of *blue line* is planned to open in 12/8/19 up to Lak Song. Will it complete its target?


----------



## IsaanUSA

Ashis Mitra said:


> The progress of Bangkok metro is quite satisfactory.


The construction seems to be satisfactory but the progress has been, at times, almost unbearable. Several-year-long delays is not "quite satisfactory". So much bureaucracy and politics.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

This is almost same problems in most south-east Asian countries, same here in my city Kolkata. However, lets hope for the best.

Will those targets mentioned above for light green line and blue line will be completed in this year?


----------



## Appleich

^^

Blue Line extensions will be opened in September 2019 and March 2020 as follows:


> September 2019 | *Hua Lamphong - Lak Song* (+11 stations)
> March 2020 | *Tao Poon - Tha Phra* (+8 stations)












Source: https://www.facebook.com/BEM.MRT/posts/10157098565749516

More delays in Green Line North extension's schedule as the service to Khu Khot has now been postponed to July 2021. Current schedule is:


> August 2019 | *Mo Chit - Ha Yaek Lat Phrao* (+1 station)
> December 2020 | *Ha Yaek Lat Phrao - Kasetsart University* (+4 stations)
> July 2021 | *Kasetsart University - Khu Khot* (+16 stations)





> *Khaosod English:* BTS Coming to Lat Phrao in 5 Months
> *Manger Online:* Green Line to Gradually Open (translated)


----------



## Appleich

Another section of Red Line (Taling Chan - Siriraj) has been additionally approved by the Cabinet today:


> *Manger Online: Three new sections of Red Lines to open in 2022* (translated)
> *Bangkok Post: Fast trains to Laos 'in 4 years'* (mentioned with other story)





> *Renderings of the lines by Render Thailand:*
> 
> Charan Sanitwong Station of Light Red Line (Taling Chan - Siriraj):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/pg/RenderThailand/photos/?ref=page_internal
> 
> Salaya Station of Light Red Line (Taling Chan - Salaya):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/pg/RenderThailand/photos/?ref=page_internal





> Summary of SRT Red Line Commuter Railways
> 
> *Under Construction:*
> Dark Red Line: Bang Sue - Rangsit (26.3 km.)
> Light Red Line: Bang Sue - Taling Chan (15 km.)
> Total: 41.3 km.
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Recently Approved:*
> Dark Red Line: Rangsit - Thammasat University Rangsit Center (8.84 km.)
> Light Red Line: Taling Chan - Salaya (13.5 km.)
> Light Red Line: Taling Chan - Siriraj (5.7 km.)
> Total: 28.04 km.
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Approved but Awaits Bidding:*
> Dark Red Line: Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong (6.5 km.)
> Light Red Line: Bang Sue - Hua Mak (19.0 km.)
> Total: 25.5 km.
> ----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Appleich

*First of 24 new Changchun train-sets for BTS extensions arrived:*



















Source: https://www.thairath.co.th/content/1512990


----------



## Slagathor

Are these gonna be just as long as the platforms? Because that does bother me a little bit, to be honest. You're standing there in line as the 7th consecutive packed train pulls out and they're all always 3/4 the length of the platform. So annoying.


----------



## Appleich

^^ Still 4-car train set though while the stations (both BTS and MRT) can accommodate up to 6-car train. Let's see if theses new trains can address overcrowding situation in the system during peak hours by reducing the service headway. If not, then BTS really needs to consider the upgrade in number of cars.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Slagathor said:


> Are these gonna be just as long as the platforms? Because that does bother me a little bit, to be honest. You're standing there in line as the 7th consecutive packed train pulls out and they're all always 3/4 the length of the platform. So annoying.


They are stil going to be 4 car sets.. What you need to understand is that the system is designed to handled over 1.118 million passengers per day using the Bombardier Cityflo 450 train network integrated control system. The current daily ridership peaks at 771,020 passengers/day. The original design was for 4 car trains with 2.4mins headway between trains. The new control system allows the headways at peak to be 1.5mins betwen trains using 4-car train sets. The current problem has been lack of sufficient rolling stock at peak hours. However, Siemens 22 train sets are still being delivered and the first of the latest 24 x CRRC trains have just arrived in port. The BTS system is controlled by computer that anticipates passenger numbers arriving at stations on real time basis and controls train speeds and headways to ensure sufficient capacity is delivered at each station. Once the shortage of rolling stock has been addressed and the extensions opened then there should be no problem. Once the Mass transit network has been substantially completed and passengers reach the 1Million/day then 6 car trains will be introduced.


----------



## Slagathor

Goddamn that's impressive!

You mean they could squeeze more trains in there? I was already super impressed by how quickly the next one always pulls into the station. I didn't think there'd be much room for more trains, hence my surprise at why they appear to be "too short". I figured that would be the obvious solution.

Anyway it gives me a chance to practice my Thai with whichever poor victim is standing near me in line. :lol:


----------



## Appleich

Bang Sue Grand Staion
March 9, 2019 | by Amorn PonJaroen



















Source: https://www.facebook.com/ALmond.Chocolate/posts/2411691118862993​


----------



## Slagathor

I love train stations. The thrill of a journey, so many different destinations you could go to, all the different people coming and going... Once this is finished I'm probably gonna spend a whole day there just walking around. 

And one day I'll take a high speed train from Bang Sue to Vientiane or Kunming.


----------



## Appleich

Siemens is about to begin delivering new rolling stocks for Blue Line on April 11. All of the new 35 three-car trains, ordered by BEM, will arrive within March 2020.

Source: https://translate.google.co.th/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.posttoday.com%2Feconomy%2F582930 (translated)

*Latest pic from Vienna Plant:*










Source: https://www.facebook.com/sygose/posts/10156949794269020:0


----------



## Appleich

Overhead Catenary System
SRT Light Red Line (Bang Sue - Tasing Chan)














































Source: https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNews/posts/2107047982710516


----------



## js2017

Appleich said:


> Siemens is about to begin delivering new rolling stocks for Blue Line on April 11. All of the new 35 three-car trains, ordered by BEM, will arrive within March 2020.
> 
> Source: https://translate.google.co.th/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.posttoday.com%2Feconomy%2F582930 (translated)
> 
> *Latest pic from Vienna Plant:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/sygose/posts/10156949794269020:0


Re: Latest pic from Vienna Plant:

I wonder what happened to the "free public test rides on the Blue Line extension starting in April 2019", announced by the "transport minister" as recently has 26 February? Was that just "fake news"? 

http://www.khaosodenglish.com/news/...-mrt-blue-line-through-chinatown-start-april/

The translation of the article linked to the Vienna photo suggests that free trials will begin only in July. Nice to see so many folks enjoying themselves on the junket to Vienna -- would be even nicer if some of them could properly brief the transport minister on the operational timetable and/or ensure that Siemens delivers the rolling stock without further delay.


----------



## In Fra Structure

js2017 said:


> Re: Latest pic from Vienna Plant:
> 
> I wonder what happened to the "free public test rides on the Blue Line extension starting in April 2019", announced by the "transport minister" as recently has 26 February? Was that just "fake news"?
> 
> http://www.khaosodenglish.com/news/...-mrt-blue-line-through-chinatown-start-april/
> 
> The translation of the article linked to the Vienna photo suggests that free trials will begin only in July. Nice to see so many folks enjoying themselves on the junket to Vienna -- would be even nicer if some of them could properly brief the transport minister on the operational timetable and/or ensure that Siemens delivers the rolling stock without further delay.


 I asked my colleagues working on Blue Line and they said that the Transport Minister made the announcement without consulting them. The contractor is not ready for acceptance tests which could be in July, but the question of when the free public rides would take place remains open depending on the preliminary acceptance tests. Considerations usually are 1. availability of sufficient rolling stock 2. Public Safety and insurance.


----------



## Yappofloyd

Code:







Appleich said:


> ^^ that’s exactly what I was thinking. If not mistaken, only 3 sets of new train have arrived as of this month, preventing MRTA from conducting trial-run services on the whole extension.


I understand that there are currently at least 6 sets, but they have maybe 8-9 sets. I need to check on this. Unfortunately, it is still not enough though to open fully and I doubt that the next 10 sets will all arrive by the end of September. Another 5-6 sets will do the job though.


----------



## Appleich

*Trial-run began on MRT Blue Line extension:*


> Blue Line river crossing test run proves popular
> 
> Thodsapol Hongtong | Bangkok Post | 30 JUL 2019 AT 04:00
> 
> *Bangkokians flocked to try a new train service across the Chao Phraya River after its operator started a two-month trial run on Monday.*
> 
> Starting at Hua Lamphong Station, people can ride free of charge to another five stations -- Wat Mangkorn, Sam Yod, Sanam Chai, Israphab and Tha Phra. At 9.59am, Transport Minister Saksayam Chidchob pressed a button to open the doors of the first train of a service that will serve commuters every eight minutes from 10am to 4pm during the test. Sanam Chai, the last stop before the trains run under the river to western Bangkok, is designed to imitate a palace hall and boasts of being one of the most beautiful stations in the country. A large crowd queued to use the service and take photos at the stations, each of which has been designed and decorated to match its surrounding area. The route, an extension of the Blue Line, will comprise elevated tracks at Tha Phra before running further to Bang Khae.
> 
> Source: https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/1721035





> Source: https://www.facebook.com/thestandardth/posts/2168697113423169





>


----------



## wwc234

Nantachai Tee Jongsacornsin‎








https://www.facebook.com/BEM.MRT/photos/a.295790394515/10157439673614516/?type=3&theater


----------



## B2B2

Does anyone know when the other stations on the Blue Line, Tha Phra to Lak Song, will open? Any ''definite'' date set yet for those stations?


----------



## Appleich

^^ 29 September.


----------



## Slagathor

BTS is coming to my condo in December! :banana: 












BTS Sukhumvit Line's Lat Phrao station is scheduled to open Aug 11

After 20 years, Mo Chit will no longer be the terminal station at the northern end of the BTS Skytrain’s Sukhumvit Line as of Aug 11. The opening of BTS Ha Yaek Lat Phrao begins the roll out of a 19km northern extension that has been under construction since 2015.

(...)

Four more stations—Phahonyothin 24, Ratchayothin, Sena Nikhom and Kasetsart University will open in December this year, while the rest of the extension from Bang Bua to Khu Khot will not be open until Dec 2020. 

(...)

Source: click here.​


----------



## Yappofloyd

Slagathor said:


> BTS is coming to my condo in December! :banana:
> 
> After 20 years, Mo Chit will no longer be the terminal station at the northern end of the BTS Skytrain’s Sukhumvit Line as of Aug 11. The opening of BTS Ha Yaek Lat Phrao begins the roll out of a 19km northern extension that has been under construction since 2015.


*Actually, the extension to Ha Yeak Lat Phrao is opening this Friday 9 August from 3pm. *

That might be a little earlier once they clear up after the Opening Ceremony by PM Prayuth at 12pm, but don't expect to use it before 3pm

BTS currently has 19 of the new 22 sets of Siemans Inspiro trains delivered (16 operational) but only 3 of the 24 Changchun sets.


----------



## Appleich

*After almost 20 years of services, Mo Chit (N8) serves a terminal station no longer:*
Public free rides begin from 3:00 PM (GMT+7) onward.


> New Green Line station opens Friday
> 
> Bangkok Post | 7 Aug 2019 at 05:00
> 
> *Travel will be free for a limited period when the new Skytrain station at the northern extension of the Sukhumvit line opens on Friday.*
> 
> The Ha Yaek Lat Phrao (N9) will extend the Green Line beyond Mor Chit. "We will not collect fees until the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration [BMA] settles the tariffs with the operator [Bangkok Mass Transit System Public Company Limited]," Bangkok Governor, Pol Gen Aswin Kwanmuang said on Tuesday, after inspecting the new station ahead of its launch. Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha will open the station on Friday. Running from Mor Chit Station, the Green Line Extension will link with the Saphan Mai-Khu Khot northern route.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/1725707/new-green-line-station-opens-friday





> Credit goes to สุทธิ หนูปลอด on Facebook


----------



## Yappofloyd

Yappofloyd said:


> ^ The primary reason is that BEM doesn't have enough rolling stock as yet to offer a full, through service to Tha Phra let alone Lak Song even for free, trail operations.
> 
> It always seemed that opening the whole line to Lak Song by August was going to be a challenge as BEM is still waiting on another 10 sets to be delivered which are all due before the end of September. (Hopefully no delivery delays as tends to be the norm)
> 
> Running this limited shuttle service on a 8 min headway only requires 3-4 sets so that works fine for now. However, I suspect that there will be some demand from pax to extend the hours to say 8am to 6pm after the first 2 weeks.


Due to pax demand, thankfully the MRTA has announced that they are extending the hours of operations of the MRT Blue Line ext trial service to Thai Phra. From *13 August hours of operation will be from 7am to 9pm!* 

Still scheduled for a full opening on 29 Sept.


----------



## wwc234

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=161372062&postcount=55


----------



## Appleich

*Mo Chit (N8) ⇌ Ha Yaek Lat Phrao (N9)*
Courtesy photographs from The Standard


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/thestandardth/posts/2176323312660549





> *Passenger view:*





> *Cabin view:*
> https://www.facebook.com/KrungthepThanakom/videos/463272844511157/


----------



## Appleich

*Due to overwhelming responses from commuters on Blue Line's trial-run, MRTA yesterday announced service hours extension from August 13 onward:*


> Trial-run services between 13 August - 28 September 2019
> Tha Phra (BL01) ⇋ Hua Lamphong (BL28)
> Service hours between 7:00 AM - 9:00 PM
> Service headway of 8 minutes (approximately)
> Free of charge (with conditions previously enforced)
> Passengers required to change train at Hua Lamphong to further the journey.
> Source (in Thai): https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/22888949213272


----------



## Otoro-san

Nice video with newly opened Ha Yaek Lat Phrao (N9) station and its surroundings.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8mFs4qSog0


----------



## wwc234




----------



## In Fra Structure

Bangkok Mass Transit Progress 31st July 2019: Orange Line East: Civils - 42.27% M&E - 26.85% Yellow Line Monorail : Civils - 39.92% M&E - 31.13% Pink Line Monorail: Civils - 40.13% Blue Line: Civils - 100% M&E - 84.92% Green Line North: Civils - 100%


----------



## wwc234




----------



## Appleich

*On August 24, Blue Line reaches Bang Wa:*


> Visit 2 more MRT Blue Line stops free starting Saturday
> 
> Coconuts Bangkok | Aug 23, 2019 | 12:22 pm
> 
> *Those still looking for weekend plans may consider sliding under Bangkok to two new subway stations opening for free rides tomorrow.*
> 
> The two new stations – MRT Bang Phai and Bang Wa – will link up with the five stations that came online about a month ago. The new stations will be open 7am to 9pm daily. Trips to MRT Bang Wa and stations in between will still require changing trains at MRT Hua Lamphong during the trial period. Passengers will, however, have to pay THB16 (about 50 cents) when they pass through Hua Lamphong station. MRT Bang Wa closes the loop with the BTS Skytrain system by allowing commuters to transfer between the two. According to the Mass Rapid Transit Authority, trains should arrive at the new stations in eight-minute increments. So far, the pilot service stops at the Wat Mangkon, Sam Yot, Sanam Chai, Itsaraphap, Tha Phra Bang Phai and Bang Wa stations.
> 
> Source: https://coconuts.co/bangkok/news/visit-2-more-mrt-blue-line-stops-free-starting-saturday/





> Trial-run services between 24 August - 28 September 2019
> 
> Hua Lamphong (BL28) ⇋ Bang Wa (BL34)
> Service hours between 7:00 AM - 9:00 PM
> Service headway of 8 minutes (approximately)
> Free of charge (with conditions previously enforced)
> Passengers required to change train at Hua Lamphong to further the journey.
> Source: https://web.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/photos/a.1433440196872710/2295960473954007





> Source: https://web.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse/photos/a.532552690198105/2318482034938486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse/photos/a.532552690198105/2324354314351258/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://web.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse/photos/a.532552690198105/2321805631272793


----------



## Appleich

*Bang Wa (BL34) ➝ Hua Lamphong (BL28)*


----------



## wwc234




----------



## Yappofloyd

With more rolling stock now operational and in preparation for full services starting on 29 Sept, *from tomorrow 7 September MRT Blue services will operate as a through service on a normal frequency. Still operating only from 7am to 9pm from Hua Lumphong to Bang Wah.*

So no more changing at Hua Lumphong for a shuttle service on a 8 min headway!


----------



## Appleich

*Latest progress from Bang Sue:*


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/pg/DesignConceptArchitect/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## fwiarda

Is there any news about the ARL extension via Bang Sue to Don Muang (and to U-Tapao)?

I did read in the Bangkok Post that the contract was due to be signed mid-May. Later I did read the contract was due to be signed mid-June, but until now I did not read that the contract was actually signed. Is this project still on track?


----------



## fwiarda

Any news about the double tracking of BTS Saphan Taksin station?


----------



## wwc234




----------



## Yappofloyd

Yappofloyd said:


> *Progress of civil works for lines currently under construction (as of 30 June)*
> 1) MRT Blue Line ext: 100% - S&E installation: 83.19%
> 2) BTS Northern ext: 100%
> 3) MRT Orange Line: 39.29%
> 4) MRT Pink line: 38.20%
> 5) MRT Yellow line: 37.85%
> 6) SRT Dark Red Line: 100% - S&E installation: 38%
> 7) BMA/Private 2.2km Gold Line: approx 38-40% est


*Progress of civil works for lines currently under construction (as of 31 August)*
1) MRT Blue Line ext: 100% - S&E installation: 88.27%
2) BTS Northern ext: 100% 
3) MRT Orange Line: 44.43%
4) MRT Pink line: 42.15%
5) MRT Yellow line: 41.77%
6) SRT Dark Red Line: 100% - S&E installation: 42%
7) BMA/Private 2.2km Gold Line: unknown


----------



## Yappofloyd

fwiarda said:


> Is there any news about the ARL extension via Bang Sue to Don Muang (and to U-Tapao)?
> 
> I did read in the Bangkok Post that the contract was due to be signed mid-May. Later I did read the contract was due to be signed mid-June, but until now I did not read that the contract was actually signed. *Is this project still on track?*


No pun intended right?

Yes and no. The CP Group which won the tender for the Eastern HSR (which will take over the ARL) is doing detailed design work. However, the SRT had a meeting with them on Monday to integrate the NE HSR line (stage 1 to Korat) for the DMK to Bang Sue section into the Eastern HSR into the design.

The CP Group plans to start construction of the DMK - Phaya Thai section before the end of the year. The SRT says it wants them to pay for the integrated construction of this section and then they will reimburse the CP Group. So they need to both do the integrated design work AND finalise an agreement reflecting the SRT request.

The final tenders for the NE HSR line are due by the end of the year. There are still issues regarding site access and the design of the HSR line viaduct given the limited space of the right of way in some areas along the Bang Sue to DMK corridor.


----------



## Yappofloyd

Yappofloyd said:


> With more rolling stock now operational and in preparation for full services starting on 29 Sept, *from tomorrow 7 September MRT Blue services will operate as a through service on a normal frequency. Still operating only from 7am to 9pm from Hua Lumphong to Bang Wah.*
> 
> So no more changing at Hua Lumphong for a shuttle service on a 8 min headway!


From this *Sat 21 Sept*, the MRT Blue line will operate the full extension to Lak Song from *6am until 11pm* preparing for the full opening on 29 Sept. (Still free until 29 Sept).


----------



## wwc234




----------



## Wisarut

13 Museums along 4 subway stations in Rattanakosin Island area
1. Wat Mungkorn
1.1. Charoenchai Urban community at House No. 32 at Charoengkrung Soi 23 (Charoenchai Alley) - the house for Chinese opera troupe 

1.2 Traimitr Temple Museum - Yaowaraj Historical Center at the second floor of Traimitr Temple Parvillion 

1.3 Krung Thai Art Gallery at the old HQ of Krung Thai Bank, Yaowaraj Soi 23 

1.4 Berlin Phamacy Museum - the old yellow building where Charoen Krung road intersects with Suea Pa road with Neoclassic architecture - used to be Berlin Phamacy and Clinic in 1932 run by Moh Chai Chaiyanuwat who graduated from German University in Shanghai (now Tongji University) 

2. Sam Yod station 
2.1 The Correction Dept Museum at Rommaneenart Park (the Old Gaol) on Mahachai Road 
2.2 Sunthornphu Museum at Wat Thepthidaram
2.3 Moh Wan House of Thai Medicines at Soi Thesa on Bumrung Mueang road 

3. Sanam Chai Station 
3.1 Museum Siam at Gate No. 1 of Sanam Chai station 
3.2 National Museum next to Thammsart University - Tha Phrachan campus 
3.3 the old Cannon Museum in front of Ministry of Defense 
3.4 Old General Post Office at Memorial bridge - opened in 2009 to replace the old General Post Office which had been demolished in 1982 for the construction of Phra Pokklao Bridge 

4. Issaraphab station 
4.1 Kudeejin Village Museum at Soi Kudeejin 3 - the old Catholic community on Thonburi side of BKK
4.2 Ekkanak House (Thonburi Study Center) - at Rajabhat Institute of Ban Somdej Chaophraya on Issaraphab road - used to be the house of Phraya Prasongsapphakarn (Yuang Ekkanak) - deputy Police Chief 
https://www.siam2nite.com/th/magazi...museums-in-bangkok-old-town-near-4-newest-mrt


----------



## Codename B

Samyan Mitrtown has its grand opening today along with a new underground walkway linking MRT Blue Line Sam Yan station. The tunnel is 120 meters long.














































Photo credit: Travel a Lot : เที่ยว ตลอด เวย์


----------



## knrOctober

*MRT Yellow Line*


https://www.home.co.th/hometips/detail/87340





Pic Cr.FB : Surawat Tae Suwannarit







*MRT Pink Line*



wwc234 said:


>





napoleon said:


> https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-351615









Pic Cr.https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/photos/pcb.2366455713461238/2366455246794618/?type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## knrOctober

*Gold Line (APM)*











Pic Cr.https://www.home.co.th/hometips/detail/95231?fbclid=IwAR0o8Yu0sthwswzRFUfRtc2dJM7uDLi18CcApjqzogdjjmjSbs5DeWvLRO0



samson1475 said:


> สถานีใหญ่กว่าที่คิด


----------



## wwc234




----------



## IsaanUSA

Wow, really cool!


----------



## Appleich

*With service extensions to BTS Ha Yaek Lat Phrao and MRT Lak Song, Bangkok now has 139.5 kilometers of mass transit lines in operation:*


> Originally compiled by Khun Codename B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _* - Interchange stations with connected paid area are aggregately counted as one.
> a - Color reference by Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTP).
> b - Construction of these extensions (both north and south) were carried out by MRTA but operations are being transferred to BMA and BTSC._


----------



## Frattaglia

Thanks for sharing but in BKK maps the dark green line is the Silom line! And I can't understand why inside stations there is purple color rotfl


----------



## BAusTha

Frattaglia said:


> Thanks for sharing but in BKK maps the dark green line is the Silom line! And I can't understand why inside stations there is purple color rotfl


Because when the BTS first opened they were known as the Sukhumvit and Silom lines, I don't believe there was any plans to use the colour as the line names at the time so BTS didn't bother to use the same colour coding that the MRTA did. BTS are also known to be quite stubborn and probably don't see any value in changing their maps.


----------



## Unknow2

Frattaglia said:


> Thanks for sharing but in BKK maps the dark green line is the Silom line!


It's a long story. Firstly, you need to understand some bureaucracy-stuff behind those lines. BTS operate under BMA (kinda like City Council) and MRT (BEM) operate under MRTA (which is under central government).

BTS (which comes first) designate Dark Green to Silom Line and Light Green to Sukhumvit Line from the beginning. During that time, central government and MRTA only recognized it as "Green Lines".

After BTS operated for many years (10 Years+). MRTA start recognizing Dark and Light Green Line. But for some reason they switch it (Don't ask me why). And some how MRTA think the switched version is correct. Thus, trying to force everyone to change.

I agreed that BTS is stubborn. But in this case, I'm with BTS. They designate the colors to their Lines for many years. And one day MRTA try to force BTS to change for no good reason. I just don't understand why MRTA insist they are right. Maybe they think that they are bigger and got more power than BMA?

When they do a trial run on Blue Line Extension, BEM (Operator of MRT) try to change the color scheme to match with BTS. But they mysteriously changed back to MRTA color scheme. Don't ask me why :lol:



Frattaglia said:


> And I can't understand why inside stations there is purple color rotfl


It's BTS coloring system. When they first operate the system. This is what system look like during that time. 2 Lines, 1 Interchange station, 4 Destinations










So they designate Siam as a Central point with train going in 4 directions.

Siam is Central (CEN) is Red with station code "CEN"
Northbound station (N1-8) is Dark Yellow/Orange with station code "N"
Eastbound station (E1-9) is Green with station code "E"
Southbound station (S1-6) is Purple with station code "S"
Westbound station (W1) is Blue with station code "W"

It's quite a good system back then, but when the system got more and more complex, it's just not work anymore. However, they already painted the station that way, and paint is still in good condition. They just design to keep in this way.

I think BTS stop recognizing this painting scheme. Their latest sign system doesn't use this scheme anymore.


----------



## Appleich

*Shipments of rolling stocks for Red Line begins:*


> Hitachi ships first Bangkok Red Line trains
> 
> Keith Barrow | International Railway Journal | Sep 27, 2019
> 
> *The first two trains for Bangkok’s suburban rail Red Line have left Hitachi’s Kasado facility in Japan on the first leg of their journey to the Thai capital.*
> 
> In April 2017 State Railway of Thailand (SRT) awarded a consortium of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Hitachi, and Sumitomo a Baht 32.4bn ($US 1.06bn) turnkey electrical and mechanical contract for the 26.4km Red Line North from Bang Sue to Rangsit and the 14.6km Red Line West from Bang Sue to Taling Chan. Hitachi is supplying 25 EMUs (130 cars) for the project, with Thales providing ETCS Level 1 onboard units for the fleet. The first two trains are due to arrive in Bangkok next month, with testing scheduled to begin in January 2020. Both the northern and the western sections of the Red Line are due to open next year.
> 
> Source: https://www.railjournal.com/regions/asia/hitachi-ships-first-bangkok-red-line-trains/





> Source: https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-375040


----------



## Yappofloyd

Unknow2 said:


> After BTS operated for many years (10 Years+). MRTA start recognizing Dark and Light Green Line. But for some reason they switch it (Don't ask me why). And some how MRTA think the switched version is correct. Thus, trying to force everyone to change.
> 
> I agreed that BTS is stubborn. But in this case, I'm with BTS. They designate the colors to their Lines for many years. And one day MRTA try to force BTS to change for no good reason. I just don't understand why MRTA insist they are right. Maybe they think that they are bigger and got more power than BMA?
> 
> When they do a trial run on Blue Line Extension, BEM (Operator of MRT) try to change the color scheme to match with BTS. But they mysteriously changed back to MRTA color scheme. Don't ask me why :lol:


To make it even more confusing on the MRTA website they refer to both extensions of the Sukhumvit line that the MRTA tendered and funded (south Bearing to Kheha and north Mo Chit to Khu Khut) as the "Green line" project - no light or dark.


----------



## Yappofloyd

Appleich said:


> *Shipments of rolling stocks for Red Line begins:*





> Both the northern and the western sections of the Red Line are due to open next year.


Finally great to see some rolling stock about to be delivered but some poor reporting here. 

The western section as the article refers to is obviously the SRT Light Red line to Taling Chan which actually did open for limited services (6 a day each way which defeated the purpose of the line) on 5 Dec 2012 for a 13 month period.

It was then closed in January 2014 due to the lack of rolling stock. ie the SRT hasn't yet ordered any! Those stations (except for Taling Chan) will have been sitting idle for over 6 years once the line reopens in 2020 which is a complete waste.

One of course need not mention that the SRT only placed this rolling stock order in April 2017 even though the Dark Red line was originally due to open by the end of 2016! Construction commenced in May 2013 and was due to be completed within 3.5 years (and that was after a previous 2 year contract delay)! The whole project has unfortunately been completely mismanaged leading to significant delays.


----------



## Unknow2

Yappofloyd said:


> To make it even more confusing on the MRTA website they refer to both extensions of the Sukhumvit line that the MRTA tendered and funded (south Bearing to Kheha and north Mo Chit to Khu Khut) as the "Green line" project - no light or dark.


The even put a physical "Dark Green Line" signage on the depot building of Sukhumvit line (Light Green Line in BTS and everyone else eye) and painted depot Dark Green. I really don't understand what they are thinking.



Yappofloyd said:


> Finally great to see some rolling stock about to be delivered but some poor reporting here.
> 
> The western section as the article refers to is obviously the SRT Light Red line to Taling Chan which actually did open for limited services (6 a day each way which defeated the purpose of the line) on 5 Dec 2012 for a 13 month period.
> 
> It was then closed in January 2014 due to the lack of rolling stock. ie the SRT hasn't yet ordered any! Those stations (except for Taling Chan) will have been sitting idle for over 6 years once the line reopens in 2020 which is a complete waste.
> 
> One of course need not mention that the SRT only placed this rolling stock order in April 2017 even though the Dark Red line was originally due to open by the end of 2016! Construction commenced in May 2013 and was due to be completed within 3.5 years (and that was after a previous 2 year contract delay)! The whole project has unfortunately been completely mismanaged leading to significant delays.


Delay and Mismanage is SRT proficiency.


----------



## Appleich

Yappofloyd said:


> Finally great to see some rolling stock about to be delivered but some poor reporting here.
> 
> The western section as the article refers to is obviously the SRT Light Red line to Taling Chan which actually did open for limited services (6 a day each way which defeated the purpose of the line) on 5 Dec 2012 for a 13 month period.
> 
> It was then closed in January 2014 due to the lack of rolling stock. ie the SRT hasn't yet ordered any! Those stations (except for Taling Chan) will have been sitting idle for over 6 years once the line reopens in 2020 which is a complete waste.
> 
> One of course need not mention that the SRT only placed this rolling stock order in April 2017 even though the Dark Red line was originally due to open by the end of 2016! Construction commenced in May 2013 and was due to be completed within 3.5 years (and that was after a previous 2 year contract delay)! The whole project has unfortunately been completely mismanaged leading to significant delays.


Absolutely, SRT sucks and needed to be privatized as soon as possible IMAO. What a complete waste of national budget and oppurtunies.

Anyway, we have some good news from BMTA...


> QR Codes and Credit Cards Now Accepted on Some Bangkok Buses
> 
> Tappanai Boonbandit | Khaosod English | October 2, 2019 6:23 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Commuters can now pluck out their smartphones or contactless credit cards to pay for fares on more than 3,000 state-owned buses, the city transportation authority announced on Tuesday.*
> 
> Following the successful test runs on airport lines, the Bangkok Mass Transit Authority (BMTA) yesterday extended the system to all of its bus lines, which can be identified by the color schemes of cream-red for non-air conditioned buses, and cream-blue, orange, and light blue for air conditioned buses. Simply use the smartphone application of your regular bank to pay for fares by scanning QR code on the conductor’s swipe machine. For contactless credit or debit card users, distinguished by Wi-Fi-like symbol, present the card to the conductor. Fares will be collected by the distance as usual. Only Thai bank-issued applications can be used, but credit or debit cards issued by overseas banks are also compatible, a BMTA representative said over the phone.
> 
> More details: http://www.khaosodenglish.com/news/transpo/2019/10/02/qr-codes-and-credit-cards-now-accepted-on-some-bangkok-buses/





> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179227794926116869
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178843372896710657


----------



## Slagathor

It's not really public transport, but I can't think where else to ask it. I have a question about Grab. 

I got a bank account with Kasikorn specifically so I could connect it to my Grab app and activate my Grab wallet. Mostly for convenience, but also for the discount.

I couldn't get it to work, so I went to the bank to ask for help and a lady clerk told me: "This service is for Thai people only." and then she added with a cheeky smile: "Farang cannot have discount." :lol:

She said: "Maybe from next update". Does anyone know anything about it? I'm assuming that "next update" part should be taken with a big grain of salt.


----------



## Wisarut

First 2 months after opening the extension to Ha Yaek Lad Phrao has shown about 35,000 more passengers, so it is expected that the number of passengers will be boosted up to 100,000 passengers a day once the section has been extended to Kasetsart University (with 4 stations including Phahonyothin 24 (N10) Ratchayothin (N11) Senanikhom (N12) and Kasetsart University (N13) on 5 December 2019. 

Furthermore, the expected number of passengers will go up to 200,000 passengers a day once the whole section from Mochit to Khoo Khot has been fully opened by the end of 2020 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-378642 
https://www.tnnthailand.com/content/18466 
https://www.thansettakij.com/content/411444


----------



## BAusTha

I'm curious to know how much the number of passengers using mochit station has decreased since Lad Phrao opened.

And is the 35,000 passengers increase on the line or that many used Lad Phrao station. Does the BTS publicly release their numbers?


----------



## Slagathor

Those numbers surprise me. I use HYLP station quite often because I live up the road (Sena Nikhom will nearest to my condo when it opens) but HYLP doesn't strike me as particularly busy. The trains still empty out at Mo Chit.

If the train is 80% full at Mo Chit, I would say there's only 20% left at HYLP.

Similarly, if you leave from HYLP, there are loooaads of seats for you to choose from (which I love ). After Mo Chit, people are already having to stand.

Of course these patterns take a long time to change. Even On Nut is still noticeably busier than Bang Chak and onward.


----------



## Wisarut

5 New routes for mass transit in BKK once 10-12 lines of mass transits are done








1. 12-km LRT from Rangsit station to Thanyaburi as feeder to red line commuter with total sitance of 12 km (definitely near Kanchanaphisek ring at Wat Mun Jindaram). This is due to popular demand and it is a substitute of the boat service along Rangsit canal which failed to materialize due to the issue of water level controlling. This would also allow those who have a drop at Future park rangsit to have mass transit access. Furthermore, the constrain of space have made tollway along Rangsit canal impossible. 

2. 14-km Ram Indra - Lam Lookka as the extension of Grey line Monorail from Watcharaphon Intersection of Ram Indra road to Thong Lor since the idea of BRT on this section has found to be insufficient for growing suburb villages along Watcharaphon road. This line is to connect Grey line monorail with BTS Skytrain extension from Khoo Khot to Lam Lookka.

3. 42-km BTS Bang Wah - Talingchan - Nonthaburi - Bang Kapi (at Lam Salee intersection). Even though there will be brown line Monorail from Kae Rai to Lam Salee and BTS SKytrain extension from Bang Wah to Taling Chan, there is still a bone of contenstion from Taling Chan to Kae Rai via Nonthaburi at Ministry of Public Health MRT station 

4. 33-km LRT from Maenam Station to SUvannabhum Airport. Even though BTS making a clear point to implement this LRT line from Bang Na to Thana city before extending to Southern terminal of Suvannabhum International Airport, there is a bone of contention before going from Bang Na along Naval Ordinance road and the old Paknam railway road to Maenam station

5. 30-km Southern bus terminal to Lak Si - this one still have very vague ground to implement.

However, real estate developers such as Prueksa Real Estate PCL have to take a seriously careful movement after the hard lesson learnt from Purple Line MRT which caused the oversupply of condominiums that become the great loss
https://www.thansettakij.com/content/411275


----------



## Wisarut

BAusTha said:


> I'm curious to know how much the number of passengers using mochit station has decreased since Lad Phrao opened.
> 
> And is the 35,000 passengers increase on the line or that many used Lad Phrao station. Does the BTS publicly release their numbers?





Slagathor said:


> Those numbers surprise me. I use HYLP station quite often because I live up the road (Sena Nikhom will nearest to my condo when it opens) but HYLP doesn't strike me as particularly busy. The trains still empty out at Mo Chit.
> 
> If the train is 80% full at Mo Chit, I would say there's only 20% left at HYLP.
> 
> Similarly, if you leave from HYLP, there are loooaads of seats for you to choose from (which I love ). After Mo Chit, people are already having to stand.
> 
> Of course these patterns take a long time to change. Even On Nut is still noticeably busier than Bang Chak and onward.






the reason why it is not possible to open the green line all the way to Khoo Khot by the end of 2019: the power stations not fully installed while there are not enough numbers of EMUs to run such a long service
https://www.facebook.com/gtlchanelonyoutube/posts/439008286738822
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YeQb_uGDUo


----------



## knrOctober

Blue line test run across the Chao Phraya River



Cr.renderthailand.com






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1188677947985764&set=g.268219006630186&type=1&theater&ifg=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1615339875274747&set=p.1615339875274747&type=3&theater


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157616927746322&set=gm.2605171512934912&type=3&theater



https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNews/photos/a.888943157854344/2489991201082857/?type=3&theater


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.2596753583776705&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Appleich

*Progress on Green Line's north extension:*


> BTS runs to Kasetsart on Dec 5
> 
> Bangkok Post | 7 OCT 2019 AT 16:48
> 
> *The skytrain will open more stations on its Mo Chit-Khu Khot northern route to Kasetsart University from Dec 5 in a move expected to more than triple the ridership on the section.*
> 
> Manit Techa-aphichoke, managing director of Krungthep Thanakom Co, said on Monday rides on the new section would be free during the same hours currently applied to the Mor Chit-Ha Yaek Lat Phrao stations. The skytrain offered free rides from Mo Chit to Ha Yeak Lat Phrao stations from Aug 9 during 7am-9am and 4.30pm-8pm. It now carries 35,000 commuters a day. The new section from the Ha Yaek Lat Phrao station (N9) has four stations: Phahonyothin 24 (N10), Ratchayothin (N11), Sena Nikhom (N12) and Kasetsart University (N13). Eleven more stations will be opened before it reaches the final destination of Khu Khot in Pathum Thani.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/1766844/bts-runs-to-kasetsart-on-dec-5





> Source: https://www.facebook.com/pg/InsoCondo/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Codename B

*The first 6 red line trains have arrived at Bang Sue Garage.*














































https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.I...qBmBXVEttpLpFkvvghE3pHXAzwk&hc_location=group

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Setting up the tower clock, which will be located in the arch of the main entrance of Bang Sue Grand Station.*









https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.I...qBmBXVEttpLpFkvvghE3pHXAzwk&hc_location=group


----------



## Wisarut

5 Dec 2019: the section from Ha Yaek Lad Phrao to Kaset via Ratchayothin is to be opened along with the Blue Ring section from Tao Poon to Bang Plad - allowing those who live in Kaset - Sena Nikhom - Ratchayothin - Satree Woranart area to have mass transit access via Green line while those who live in Bang Pho, Bang O, and Bang Plad near Wat Awut and Bang Plad District office to have mass transit access via Blue Ring.

Tcket rates for Green is will be free on the new section until New year 2020 - let's see whether the 15 - 65 Baht ticket rate will be implemented in 2020. During the free ride from Ha Yaek lad Phrao to Kasetsart, the expect number of passengers will be 100000 passengers a day. 

For the case of Blue ring, the number of passenger is now 440,000-450,000 men a day, down by 34000 men a day after the end of free ride through Rattanakosin Island and the regular rate of 16-42 Baht per trip has been reinforced. Let's see the changes after the New Semester has started. BEM is going to introduce special tickets for those who ride both Blue ring andf Purple line to be at the rate of 47 - 52 Baht, cheaper than the regular late of up to 70 Baht.
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-384273


----------



## knrOctober

Panu654 said:


> Bang Sue Grand Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTS Sukhumvit line north extension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airport Rail Link Makkasan Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inso Condo


 :cheers:


----------



## js2017

Blue line test run across the Chao Phraya River

Follow-up on Blue Line "trainspotting": Does anyone have accurate, recent information on the expected start of public trials for the final link of the Blue Line extension? I seem to recall reading -- a very long time ago -- that public trial runs were foreseen in late December 2019, ahead of the official launch in Q1 2020.


----------



## Codename B

napoleon said:


> 2019
> 
> cr. พงศธร หอมรอด


..


----------



## Wisarut

js2017 said:


> Blue line test run across the Chao Phraya River
> 
> Follow-up on Blue Line "trainspotting": Does anyone have accurate, recent information on the expected start of public trials for the final link of the Blue Line extension? I seem to recall reading -- a very long time ago -- that public trial runs were foreseen in late December 2019, ahead of the official launch in Q1 2020.


Just start the test run from Tao Poon to Tha Phra - before the free ride in December 2019 and official opening in late March 2020
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2611686265544969&set=a.1775055352541402&type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

BMA is going to construct three Monorail and LRT lines to feed BTS Skytrain networks










1. Grey line Monorail Phase 1 from Watcharaphon intersection to Thong Lor 









2. Grey line Monorail Phase 3 from Lumphini to Tha Phra via the conversion of BRT line into Monorail









3. Bang Na - Suvannabhum LRT

BMA is going to grant concession for these 3 new mass translit lines to ensure the facilitation of ticket systems - simply use Rabbit cards and that's it.

However, BTS SKytrain extensions from Khoo Khot to Lam Lookka with a price tag of 11900 million Baht and BTS SKytrain extensions from Samut Prakarn to Bangpoo with a price tag of 13700 million Baht have to be frozen due to the lack of demands. Let the future growth make a decision for such extension.


https://www.bltbangkok.com/article/info/8/1707









Samut Prakarn PAO got approval to construct Samut Prakarn Monorail from Phraek Sa to Suvannabhum - 29.79 km 15 stations with total price tag of 57,495.31 Million Baht to connect Lad Krabang station of AIrport Link with Phraek Sa station of BTS SKutrain - the ticket will be 15 to 90 Baht 
https://mgronline.com/politics/detail/9620000104348
https://www.facebook.com/thaitimeonline/photos/a.215927542296304/506428409912881/?type=3&theater


----------



## knrOctober

*Bang Sue Grand Station*






State Railway of Thailand Official


----------



## Wisarut

Moving Buddha relics across MRT track at Bang Phai MRT station as a part of Chak Phra ceremony by Wat Nang Chee in Phasee Charoen district of Bangkok 
Chak Phra Processing will go until it reached Talingchan district office
https://news.mthai.com/general-news/774931.html
https://www.facebook.com/thestandardth/posts/2254792361480310?__tn__=H-R





New EMUs for Blue ring from Austrian Factory of Siemens to allow the rising numbers of passenger from 320000 - 350000 passengers a day to 420000- 470000 passengers a day
Next on the line is to compete for concession of the Orange line MRT which pass Ram Khamhaeng - Saphan Soong - Minburi area along with extension to Pratoo Nam, Phan Fah, Sanam Luang, Siriraj ad Bang Khun Nont
https://www.ryt9.com/s/iq05/3065403
https://www.naewna.com/business/453273
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTYNGQ7gIu8
https://www.facebook.com/BEM.MRT/posts/10157778012044516?__tn__=H-R
https://www.isranews.org/isranews/82393-isranews-82393.html

























Ha Yaek Lad Phrao to Kasetsart is 95% done - ready for service in December 2019 before the line to Khoo Khot in December 2020
Installing the machines to trap PM2.5 dust at every station 
https://mgronline.com/qol/detail/9620000109065
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-391026


----------



## Appleich

*Trial-run on MRT Blue Line has been extended from Sirindhorn (BL06) to Tha Phra (BL01) with limited service hours between 10:00 AM to 4:00 PM:*










_A Blue Line train overpasses Borommaratchachonnani Elevated Highway & Intersection between Bang Khun Non (BL04) and Bang Yi Khan (BL05), photograph by Khun Pisut Jarintippitack._

Source: https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_157711285987113&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=k4ijz5ag0102ezra000DAn812v66o&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D165173524%23post165173524&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FBangkokpulse%2Fposts%2F2569118459874841&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fnewreply.php%3Fdo%3Dpostreply%26t%3D2231842&title=ASEAN%20Regional%20News%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FBangkokpuls...69118459874841


----------



## wwc234




----------



## Codename B

*Gold line AGT trains are expected to arrive in March 2020. Test run moved to August 2020 and the line will be operational in October 2020.*









_Bombardier Innovia APM 300_










_54% completed - The Golden Line electric train that will be used to service will have 3 trains, each with 2 cars, carrying 137 passengers per cars. The maximum speed is 80 kilometers per hour. The traveling time is approximately 4 minutes. _

https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2475606525994184


----------



## wwc234




----------



## Woonsocket54

*MRT Blue Line - extension from Sirindhorn (BL06) to Tha Phra (BL01)*

Tha Phra (BL01)









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ทาพระ-tha-phra-bl01/5d3e71f3f3ca470007480404









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ทาพระ-tha-phra-bl01/5d3e71f3f3ca470007480404









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ทาพระ-tha-phra-bl01/5d3e71f3f3ca470007480404









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ทาพระ-tha-phra-bl01/5d3e71f3f3ca470007480404









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ทาพระ-tha-phra-bl01/5d3e71f3f3ca470007480404









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ทาพระ-tha-phra-bl01/5d3e71f3f3ca470007480404









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ทาพระ-tha-phra-bl01/5d3e71f3f3ca470007480404









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ทาพระ-tha-phra-bl01/5d3e71f3f3ca470007480404

Charan 13 (BL02)









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-จรญฯ-13-charan-13-bl02/5dfd88fca5980f000869d02d









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-จรญฯ-13-charan-13-bl02/5dfd88fca5980f000869d02d









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-จรญฯ-13-charan-13-bl02/5dfd88fca5980f000869d02d









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-จรญฯ-13-charan-13-bl02/5dfd88fca5980f000869d02d

Fai Chai (BL03)









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ไฟฉาย-fai-chai-bl03/5dfd8a585d1ab200072aecdb









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ไฟฉาย-fai-chai-bl03/5dfd8a585d1ab200072aecdb









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ไฟฉาย-fai-chai-bl03/5dfd8a585d1ab200072aecdb









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-ไฟฉาย-fai-chai-bl03/5dfd8a585d1ab200072aecdb

Bang Khun Non (BL04)









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-บางขนนนท-bang-khun-non-bl04or01/5dfd8bf6ce30540007f862d2









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-บางขนนนท-bang-khun-non-bl04or01/5dfd8bf6ce30540007f862d2

Bang Yi Khan (BL05)









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-บางยขน-bang-yi-khan-bl05/5dfd8d42e60b0b0008d50913









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-บางยขน-bang-yi-khan-bl05/5dfd8d42e60b0b0008d50913









https://foursquare.com/v/mrt-บางยขน-bang-yi-khan-bl05/5dfd8d42e60b0b0008d50913


----------



## Yappofloyd

> Originally Posted by js2017 View Post
> Thanks for the status update. Does anyone have recently-revised, well-informed estimates of when these lines are expected to be ready for service (apart from the Blue Line)?





In Fra Structure said:


> BTS Northern Extension – 2020
> MRT Orange Line East - 2023
> Pink & Yellow Monorails – Oct 2021
> BTS/BMA Gold Line - Sept 2020
> 
> 
> *BTS Green Line – Bang Wa to Taling Chan – 2022/3
> LRT (BTS) Bangna toSuvarnabhumi Airport – 2022
> Purple Line southern extension – Tao Poon to Rat Burana –2026*
> SRT – Light Red Line – Bang Sue to Taling Chan – 2021
> SRT – Dark Red Line – Bang Sue – Rangsit – 2021
> *SRT – Dark Red Line – Bang Sue to Hua Lam Phong - 2024 **
> *


Ignore all of the bolded ones as none of them have been tendered yet and it is completely pointless to suggest an opening date for a line that hasn't even started construction. It is better to wait until the line is tendered and actual construction commences, but even then delays are the norm. eg. The SRT Dark Red line was originally successfully tendered in 2011, had a 2 year contractual delay, then when work commences in mid 2013 it was scheduled to be completed by the end of 2016 for opening. No lines/exts in BKK have ever opened on time and a delay of at least 1 year is the norm - though that is improving with each new line/ext.

Especially so for lines such as the Bang Na spur line to BKK Airport which haven't even been fully planned and had an EIA, let alone approved by MRT Board or Cabinet. I doubt that this will even start construction by 2022 let alone open by then.

*Due for tender next year are the following (obviously subject to change);*
1) April 2020: MRT Purple line southern ext (realistic),
2) mid 2020: MRT Orange line western ext (50/50),
3) mid 2020: MRT Blue line western ext (70% chance),
4) late 2020: MRT Brown line (built with N2 Expressway) (realistic),
5) 2nd half of 2020: SRT Dark Red line ext to Thamm Uni (25% chance as it has been the last 2 years)
6) 2nd half of 2020: SRT Light Red line ext to Salaya (?)


----------



## js2017

Yappofloyd said:


> Ignore all of the bolded ones as none of them have been tendered yet and it is completely pointless to suggest an opening date for a line that hasn't even started construction. It is better to wait until the line is tendered and actual construction commences, but even then delays are the norm. eg. The SRT Dark Red line was originally successfully tendered in 2011, had a 2 year contractual delay, then when work commences in mid 2013 it was scheduled to be completed by the end of 2016 for opening. No lines/exts in BKK have ever opened on time and a delay of at least 1 year is the norm - though that is improving with each new line/ext.
> 
> Especially so for lines such as the Bang Na spur line to BKK Airport which haven't even been fully planned and had an EIA, let alone approved by MRT Board or Cabinet. I doubt that this will even start construction by 2022 let alone open by then.
> 
> *Due for tender next year are the following (obviously subject to change);*
> 1) April 2020: MRT Purple line southern ext (realistic),
> 2) mid 2020: MRT Orange line western ext (50/50),
> 3) mid 2020: MRT Blue line western ext (70% chance),
> 4) late 2020: MRT Brown line (built with N2 Expressway) (realistic),
> 5) 2nd half of 2020: SRT Dark Red line ext to Thamm Uni (25% chance as it has been the last 2 years)
> 6) 2nd half of 2020: SRT Light Red line ext to Salaya (?)



This "reality check" is indeed helpful. I only wonder if there is any more precision on the all-important "SRT - Dark Red Line – Bang Sue - Rangsit - 2021" start date? I seem to recall once reading "January 2021", but haven't seen any update for a long time. I'm sure that, internally, there's a fairly precise target date that they don't care to communicate to the public. What purpose is served by keeping the public in the dark, when the SRT probably has a fairly good idea of which month in 2021 or 2022 -- from January to December -- they are presently aiming for and (at this late stage of construction) will probably achieve, barring an unexpected hurdle? If, as one would hope, they are working towards a specific opening date, what's the harm in sharing that timetable now? Fear of losing face, if the actual date turns out to be off by a couple of weeks? 

As far as the Blue Line extension is concerned: after waiting impatiently -- counting down the months and days -- for 8+ years, it's wonderful that it's finally here, running smoothly, with station lifts that are even fully operational (for now). Hopefully the 1000-1600 trial hours will be extended before the formal opening in March ... Any precedent for that, with other lines opened recently?


----------



## Codename B

It's January 2021 along with Bang Sue Grand Station. News update is constant in Thai. All red line trains will arrive mid 2020, where test run will follow before the opening month. 

On Jan 16, 2020, SRT will seek approval for purchasing 184 hybrid railcars (DEMU) to be used for the first phase of the double tracking projects. Two out of seven double tracking lines are completed, while the rest will be completed in 2022-23, in time for the new hybrid railcars. In addition, they will summarize the results of the bidding of 50 Diesel Electronic Locomotive, 16 tonnes axle weight/axle with spare parts. Currently, they are in the process of choosing the winner. If the board agrees, the contract will be signed.


----------



## Appleich

Let me help update progress of each line based on this latest news in Thai (Dec 28, 2019):

*Under Construction - Opening Schedule:*
MRT Blue Line (Tao Poon - Tha Phra) ---> 30 March 2020
BTS Green Line (Kasetsart University ---> Wat Phra Sri Mahathat) ---> Mid-2020
BMA Gold Line (Krung Thonburi - Khlong San) ---> June 2020
BTS Green Line (Wat Phra Sri Mahathat - Khu Khot) ---> December 2020
SRT Dark Red Line (Bang Sue - Rangsit) ---> January 2021
SRT Light Red Line (Bang Sue - Taling Chan) ---> January 2021
MRT Pink Line (Nonthaburi Civic Center - Min Buri) ---> October 2021
MRT Yellow Line (Lat Phrao - Samrong) ---> October 2021
MRT Orange Line (Thailand Cultural Center - Suwinthawong) ---> 2024 (delayed from 2023)
*Planned - Expected Timeline:*

MRT Orange Line (Bang Khun Non - Thailand Cultural Center) ---> Preparing for Cabinet approval; Construction by 2021; Operation by 2025
MRT Purple Line (Tao Poon - Rat Burana) ---> Preparing for Cabinet approval; Construction by 2021; Operation by 2026
MRT Brown Line (Nonthaburi Civic Center - Yaek Lam Sali) ---> Planned; Tender expected in 2021
SRT Dark Red Line (Rangsit - Thammasat University) ---> Approved; Tender in 2020; Operation by 2022
SRT Light Red Line (Taling Chan - Salaya) ---> Approved; Tender in 2020; Operation by 2022
SRT Light Red Line (Taling Chan - Siriraj) ---> Approved; Tender in 2020; Operation by 2022

The ones in trouble are Red Line "Missing Link" extensions between Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong (Dark) and Bang Sue - Hua Mak (Light) which won Cabinet approval back in July 2016 but has made no progress since then. SRT claims that both sections are critical to its long-haul operations (heavy traffic in and out of Bangkok Terminus all day) and construction should not commence until most of its services moved to Bang Sue in 2021 (section between Bang Sue and Yommarat/Phaya Thai requires track closure, making way for the construction). Now SRT Governor said there is likely to be more delays as the section overlaps with EEC HSR (Bang Sue - Utapao Intl. Airport) and SRT still not decide how constructions of both projects should be proceeded. According to this news (Dec 25, 2019), the missing link projects are now back in SRT's consideration and review regarding the overlapped section with EEC HSR. Then, SRT should submit the projects for Cabinet approval in order to extend construction schedule (36 months to 54 months) which requires no additional budget.

*My evaluation on pending projects that should be tendered out in 2020 is as follows:*
MRT Orange Line (Bang Khun Non - Thailand Cultural Center) ---> 30% (No EIA approval; No land appropriation decree drafted nor approved; No cabinet approval)
MRT Purple Line (Tao Poon - Rat Burana) ---> 50% (EIA approved; Land appropriation decree drafted and approved by Cabinet; Yet to be approved by Cabinet)
MRT Brown Line (Nonthaburi Civic Center - Yaek Lam Sali) ---> 10% (No EIA approval; No land appropriation decree drafted nor approved; No cabinet approval; Tender intended to be in 2021 as stated by MRTA)
SRT Dark Red Line (Rangsit - Thammasat University) ---> 70% (EIA approved; Land appropriation decree drafted and approved by Cabinet; Cabinet approved)
SRT Light Red Line (Taling Chan - Salaya) ---> 60% (EIA approved; No land appropriation decree drafted; Cabinet approved)
SRT Light Red Line (Taling Chan - Siriraj) ---> 60% (EIA approved; No land appropriation decree drafted; Cabinet approved)


----------



## westlondonbloke

AGT Gold Line

Photos taken on 3/1/2020


----------



## Jacky93

Is it accurate that part of the Red Lines project involves connecting the Wongwian Yai-Maha Chai line to Hua Lamphong? If so will this be via tunnel? Wikipedia seems to indicate this, which would mean a proper RER/S-Bahn style commuter rail line, surely a first for South Asia


----------



## Unknow2

Jacky93 said:


> Is it accurate that part of the Red Lines project involves connecting the Wongwian Yai-Maha Chai line to Hua Lamphong? If so will this be via tunnel? Wikipedia seems to indicate this, which would mean a proper RER/S-Bahn style commuter rail line, surely a first for South Asia


It's accurate. However, it's a very very long term plan. You can even say that it is in "concept" territory. No one think about detail yet. They just put it in a master plan as a recommended route.

SRT just said they will construct a bridge from Hua Lamphong to Wonwian Yai. But everyone (including SRT) see that this is not feasible and said that in the end, it will be tunnel. But they have yet to begin detailing the route, plan, cost and blueprint.

Another challenge for this line is land allocation. Wongwian Yai-Maha Chai line has very small right of way and it's run through densely populated area. Thus, land acquisition is required (which is one of the harder thing to do).


----------



## Wisarut

After opening the extension to Kasetsart University in December 2019, next on the line is the extension to 11th Infantry regiment with the station at Forestry Dept, Bang Bua and 11th Infantry Regiment in April 2020. the rest of Extension to Khoo Khot is to be opened in December 2020 since the power station at Khoo Khot is not done yet.

To allow the through service, BMA and KT have to pay back the debts of constructing extensions to MRTA at 100,000 Million Baht though so BTSC can run the through service at 65 Baht per trip 
https://www.thairath.co.th/news/local/bangkok/1740753


----------



## Wisarut

Jacky93 said:


> Is it accurate that part of the Red Lines project involves connecting the Wongwian Yai-Maha Chai line to Hua Lamphong? If so will this be via tunnel? Wikipedia seems to indicate this, which would mean a proper RER/S-Bahn style commuter rail line, surely a first for South Asia


Not yet due to the issue with those who live in Klong San - Lad Ya and those who live and work in Si Phraya - Saphan Lek Lang have made a loud noise that that section from Hua Lamphong to Wongwian Yai must be underground or they will obstruct the project to the bitter end.


----------



## westlondonbloke

BTS Suksa Wittaya (S4) infill station


----------



## Slagathor

Will they also build N6 Sena Ruam Station?


----------



## Appleich

^^ No, not in the near future.


----------



## Codename B

Wisarut said:


> Start the test run of Hitachi EMU (six car formation) along with the station platforms and electric power from Wat Samian Naree to Donmueang which have been partially electrified. The test run is at 10 kph, not the normal speed of 120 - 140 kph. The full test run can be perform in Mid 2020 before the test run with loaded passengers in October 2020 before the full service in Early 2021 with the ticket rate of 14 to 47 Baht. Even though EMUs can handle the number of passenger from Bangsue central to Rangsit at least 306,608 passengers a day, the expected number of daily passengers on the first year of service in 2021 will be 86,620 passengers a day while the daily number of passengers in 2027 will be 113,031 passengers a day while the daily number of passengers in 2032 (250th year anniversary of Bangkok) will be 135,129 passengers a day. This implication means further extension to make a complete electrification of Bangkok commuter networks along with the convenient interchanges with other mass transit systems are in need
> https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2495988867289283
> https://www.facebook.com/anwar.deae/posts/3404321696250700


*Red line test run*













Dailynews 14/01/2020
Cr.ขอบคุณภาพประกอบรถไฟฟ้าวิ่งทดสอบบนทางยกระดับสวยๆจากทวิตเตอร์ @Mercury291
https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2495988867289283?__tn__=K-R


----------



## Wisarut

Temporary close of Saphan Taksin station of BTS for 40 months for major expansion of Saphan Taksin station - 30 months for expanding Saphan Taksin Bridge and 10 months for reconstructing Saphan Taksin station of BTS - during the construction, there will be no stop at the station and the feeder bus from Sathon pier to Surasak station will be the relieve
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-410032


----------



## Wisarut

Test run of Hitachi EMU for red line commuter at 10 kph - taken from Donmueang Tollway. Full speed and the test run with loaded passengers will start in October 2020 though. https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1243162819406653

Section of Blue ring from Tao Poon to Tha Phra has the number of passengers boosted up from 1000 - 1500 men a day to 3000 - 4000 men a day. To be fair, the section from Tao Poon to Tha Phra is still under test run from 10 AM to 4 PM, not the regular rush hour period which could add even more passengers. However, the full service will be started by the end of March 2020 since MRTA is still working on the clearance of road surface at Fai Chai station which has the construction of Fai chai tunnel. Hope that the road clearance at Fai Chai intersection will be done in February 2020.
https://www.thairath.co.th/news/local/1748575


----------



## Codename B

lelaki_melayu2003 said:


> It's still better than walking all the way from either Ratchadewi or Chit Lom station. BTW, the stations' names can be quite confusing, like Ratchadewi, spelt by you as Ratchathewee & (if I'm not mistaken), spoken as "Pratchadewi"
> 
> I'm coming to BKK this month & hopefully this wuhan virus won't delay me in any way.


Good news, Thai doctors had found an effective way to treat patients. 

Right now, what you will see is that a lot of people will be wearing mask, while malls and train stations will get cleaned more than usual, other than that it's business as usual.



> *Thai doctor says new drug combination treated coronavirus patient*
> From CNN’s Kocha Olarn in Bangkok
> https://edition.cnn.com/asia/live-n...0-intl-hnk/h_f9dcabd30a7a19762113ae3aae284742



Station Plan for Pratunam Station (underground)


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Codename B said:


> Good news, Thai doctors had found an effective way to treat patients.
> 
> Right now, what you will see is that a lot of people will be wearing mask, while malls and train stations will get cleaned more than usual, other than that it's business as usual.


Great to know that


----------



## Antje

@lelaki_melayu2003

Don't panic: the WHO’s global emergency declaration is largely out of concern that very poor countries like Liberia and Sierra Leone do not have the resources that developed countries like Japan and Denmark take for granted.

Ebola completely overwhelmed Liberia: the WHO fears that if the Wuhan Coronavirus reaches Liberia, their already stretched health service will simply fall apart. Some of the developing countries are also building or planning their first urban rail systems: they do not want the Coronavirus to derail their efforts.


----------



## js2017

24 January: "Mr Pakaphong Sirikantharamas , Governor of the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) revealed that around the beginning of February 2020, the Blue Line Electric Train will be opened for the extension of the Tao Poon - Tha Phra area at regular times from 06.00-24.00 hrs."

When I asked an MRT employee about this last week, I was told the full schedule would begin from Monday 10 February. (I figured a transit worker would know exactly when his shift was about to double in length.) However, I've still not seen any sign of the trains outside of 10-16. 

Is it too much to ask the MRTA to publicly announce this date, with precision? Does anyone have any "inside information" in this regard?


----------



## Codename B

^^ It's saturday February 15, not February 10, he must have remembered it wrong. They announced it many times in various Thai news outlets. 

Also, if you have facebook, you can follow their page here: https://www.facebook.com/BEM.MRT/ (Thai ofc)
They update everything there. The announcement is even a pinned post!

BTS also have their own page here: https://www.facebook.com/BTSSkyTrain/ 
Where they also update on everything.

Additionally u/c mass transit lines also have their own official page, where they update regularly.



> Yellow Line Monorail
> https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/
> 
> Pink Line Monorail
> https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/
> 
> Gold Line
> https://www.facebook.com/GoldlineBangkok/
> 
> Orange Line
> https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/
> 
> Green Line North Extension
> https://www.facebook.com/Greenlinenorth/


----------



## Codename B

Video progress of MRT Projects by the MRTA, as of 31 Jan 2020_ (Eng Sub)_


----------



## Codename B

takrow said:


> *MRT ORANGE LINE *
> E3 : Italian-Thai Devellopment PCL.
> 02.02.2020
> Cr.ITD


,,


----------



## Unknow2

Codename B said:


> Video progress of MRT Projects by the MRTA, as of 31 Jan 2020_ (Eng Sub)_


They making Silom Line Light Green again!! What's the big deal following BTS designation?


----------



## Wisarut

Jeelee said:


> Great news! I took the express boats all the time until high school. It is actually a very good mode of transportation. Very on time and cheap. Also good for sightseeing too.
> 
> The downside is that it’s loud, polluted and not always comfortable which will be solved with these new boats.
> 
> Another thing they should consider doing is extend the service hours. 7PM is too early.


Cannot guarantee the safety of Chao Phraya Express Boatif they are running a night - risk to collide against ferries along with tugboats and other boats is quite high


----------



## Wisarut

Orange Line MRT to be extended westward - with bidding for the concession started in April 2020 and signed in December 2020 so that the construction can be started Mid 2021 and done in 2027. The ongoing constructed eastern section of Orange line MRT (now 51% done) will have expected number of passengers at 250000 passengers a day in 2024 with a hope that when the whole system opened in 2027, the number of passengers can be boosted up to 500000 passengers a day to be served by 40 sets of three-car formation EMUs 
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9630000014564


----------



## Wisarut

the way Italian Thai Development PCL men are working to dig the tunnel for Orange Line MRT Contract 3 - definitely the section across Lam Salee Intersection 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwEHteexWX4


----------



## Codename B

Chao Phraya Express Boat

*Chao Phraya Express Boat Company Limited has held the ceremony to release 4 new air-conditioned Riva Express boats into the water today. With Mr. Supapan Pichai Na Songkram Chairman of the Board Presided over the ceremony at the Shipyard, Asian Marine Services Public Company Limited, Samut Prakan Province.*

The 4 air-conditioned Riva Express 2 boats are 2 Catamaran boats designed by experts from Australia to focus on meeting the needs of passengers. Providing connection services to various train stations From Nonthaburi Pier such as Bang Pho Tha (MRT Bang Pho), Tha Rachin (MRT Sanam Chai) and Tha Sathorn (BTS Saphan Taksin), in addition Chao Phraya Express Boat will run to serve passengers in Bangkok and the perimeter and there are also plans to add directions to Ayutthaya as well. The 4 new air-conditioned vessels will be launched to the public for test run on 16 March, 2020 and be ready for service on 1 April, 2020.

Chao Phraya Express Boat takes into consideration the convenience of passengers and also pay attention to new ship building materials that change from wood to lightweight aluminum. And with the appearance of a catamaran boat, which has two belly, therefore creates less waves. Reduce the impact on the environment while also saving more energy than before. 

The boat is a two-story boat with a length of 23.90 meters, width of 7 meters and a weight of about 25 tons. The propulsion system uses 2 diesel engines of 350 horsepower, with a maximum speed of 18 knots and a capacity of 200 passengers. The upper floor is open-air for views on both sides of the Chao Phraya River. Increase the security system with CCTV cameras and increase the level of staff to provide more services and has also collaborated with Rabbit Card to collect fares with Rabbit cards and together with ViaBus to add onboard announcements for the convenience of passengers' preparation.

https://www.facebook.com/Chao-Phraya-Express-Boat-เรือด่วนเจ้าพระยา-648780028488258/


















































Skyline Thailand


----------



## Codename B

สถานีกลางบางซื่อ (Sathani Klang Bang Sue) in Thai which means "Bang Sue Central Station", where the english translation replaced "central" with "grand" instead.
The sign will be lit up, so the english name will be clearer.









_Photo by: Anucha Ket-in_









_Photo by: Rungkit Charoenwat_









_Photo by: Design Concept Architect_









_Photo by: Rungkit Charoenwat_


----------



## Sunfuns

Getting close


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> Chao Phraya Express Boat
> 
> 
> 
> Skyline Thailand











This new airconditioned catamaran ships with 18 knot max speed and 200 seats of Chao Phraya Express Boat are to be inaugurated on 16 March 2020 and officially start the service on 1 April 2020 as *the Red Flag Riva express* from Nonthaburi to Sathon with stop over the following piers

1. Rama 7
2. Thewet
3. Rachinee - connecting wht MRT Blue ring at Sanam Chai station
4. Sathon piet

Payment can be done through Rabbit cards though

Chao Phraya express boat even consider making a weekend service from Sathon Pier to Ayutthya once a day. 

Furthermore, Chao Phraya Express Boat is asking Harbor Dept to set up the New Pontoon at Bang Pho Pier to accommodate *the Red Flag Riva express* so as to pick up the passengers from Bang Pho station of Blue ring. 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3180182585347977&id=648780028488258
https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9630000015704


----------



## Wisarut

Blue ring climbing from the underground track at Issaraphab subway station to the elevated track before reaching Tha Phra station 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5kG0nVWbi8


----------



## Wisarut

2 more years for traffic jam on Lad phrao road due to the construction of 30.4 km Yellow line monorail since BMA has played politicking by refusing to give any approval on the plan to deal with the new plan for Bang Kapi fyover by STECON (main contractor). - STECON prefers to keep the flyover with some modification while BMA prefers total demolition which means shutdown of Bang Kapi intersection for 6 months - hell breaks loose ensued!

At the time being, civil works on Yellow line monorail is 51.81% done - delayed by 5% while the system is 47.39% done even though the civil works is to be done by the end of 2020 - cost overrun ensued and the delay has caused the opening to be beyond October 2021 to be opened in 2022. the first Monorail set for yellow line monorail will be delivered in August 2020

The even worse is 34.5 km Pink line monorail due to the issue with 2 stations which have to be moved from planned precints by the local buraucrat demands - overall progress at 50.17% done (civil works 51.96% done - system is 47.50% done) - delayed by 5-6% with a hope to be done in December 2020 - before testrun and oepning in October 2021.

The delay on Pink monorail is due to the issue of land expropriation that forced BTSC and STECON to have to deal with the EIA modification on the following 2 stations

1. Nonthaburi Government Complex - moved out of Mongkut Saranrom park by 337 meter to be closer to Esplanade so as to prevent obstruction of Mongkut Saranrom park - forcing to come up with via duct to connect with Purple line MRT 

2. Noppharat Ratchathani Hospital (main dropping point for Siam Park) - need to move from the planned spot to allow BMA to construct flyover at Siam Park Intersection. If Cabinet has approved such a plan, more land expropriation is in need. 

This kind of position changes for stations expect to make open date for pink monorail to be at least by the end of 1st quarter of 2022. 

Now, MRTA as well as bureaucrats have to take a full responsibility for such delays due to their own failure to transfer the land to contractor on time. 
MRTA have no choice but to come up with compensation packages including the extension along with phase by phase openings if the concession holders are ready to run the service to get some revenue to pay for the cost while the 10 year government compensation will have to wait until full opening have been realized.

SO, MRTA has asked both concession holders and contractors to make a full speed execution of project the project until it has hit the bones of contention since the delays are beyond the expectation of MRsince MRTA men have never thought that BMA as well as Highway Dept are playing political football against MRTA. 

https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-421945

Here is the new schedule for Purple Line MRT so as to get the right time for special discount
https://www.facebook.com/mrtpurplelineth/photos/a.1271932009486842/3289941411019215/?type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

Extension of Light Green from Kasetsart University to Wat Phrasri station is to be opened in June 2020 with the station at Forestry Dept, Bang Bua, the 11th Infantry regiment and Wat Phra Sri station with free ride up to October 2020. At the time being, the power station and power line could feed only Kasetsart University station.

Maximum ticket rate will be 65 Baht though.

BTSC is going to fight against BEM and competitors to gain the PPP net cost concession of Orange line MRT with the price tag of 120 billion Baht but needs to talk with its partners first.

the opening of extension to Wat phrasri is to gain daily passengers by 2-3% to compensate for the loss of Chinese tourists - with a hope to gain the average number of daily passengers at 8 - 900000 passengers a day
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-422188
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9630000016090


----------



## Wisarut

Special Discount for Airport Link on weekdays during non rush hour including the morning from 05.30 AM -07.00 AM, 09.00 AM - 5.00 PM and 8.00 PM - Midnight - with ticket prices from 15 to 25 Baht to encourage more passengers to use Airport Link during non rush hour periods for 3 months to see if this measure could boost up more passengers by 5 - 10% and the reduction of PM 2.5 Smog with the expense of 900000 Baht loss revenue 

https://dailynews.co.th/economic/758084 
https://www.thairath.co.th/news/business/1774045


----------



## Blackraven

Just two questions to confirm:
1) Rush Hour for BTS Skytrain is 5 AM to 10 AM in the morning and 5 PM to 8 PM in the evening, is that right?
2) Last train from National Stadium (W1) heading to Ha Yaek Lat Phrao (N9) is at 11:30 PM, correct?


----------



## Slagathor

There's a train from National Stadium (W1) to Ha Yaek Lat Phrao (N9)?


----------



## Antje

That's all Skytrain, but you have to change at Siam, or you could do a short walk to Ratchathewi. About 12 minutes or 900 metres.


----------



## Slagathor

Yeah that I know, I thought he meant a direct train, which had me really puzzled.


----------



## Unknow2

Slagathor said:


> Yeah that I know, I thought he meant a direct train, which had me really puzzled.


Nope. Track layout won't physically allowed that. But there is a special direct service from Mo Chit to Bang Wa and vice versa (like 1 times a day). This happen when BTS wants to send extra train from Mo Chit Depot to Si Lom Line. Or to recall train from Si Lom Line back to depot during mid day off-peak.


----------



## Codename B

https://www.facebook.com/โรงเรียนวิศวกรรมรถไฟ-222323771159492/


----------



## Codename B

photos by: https://www.facebook.com/marketeeronline/


----------



## Appleich

*Free-of-charge through services between Tao Poon (BL10)* and Tha Phra (BL01) begin today with service hour from 6:00 AM to 12:00 PM.*

_*Flag fee of THB 16 still enforced for passengers to and from Tao Poon and Tha Phra._










_Train overpassing Borommaratchachonnani Intersection and Elevated Highway between Bang Yi Khan (BL05) and Bang Khun Non (BL04)._

Source: https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse/photos/a.532552690198105/2681531735300179










_Two trains intersect at Tha Phra (BL01) which also serves as a terminus at one end of the line._

Source: https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse/photos/a.532552690198105/2681531735300179


----------



## redcode

Unknow2 said:


> Nope. Track layout won't physically allowed that. But there is a special direct service from Mo Chit to Bang Wa and vice versa (like 1 times a day). This happen when BTS wants to send extra train from Mo Chit Depot to Si Lom Line. Or to recall train from Si Lom Line back to depot during mid day off-peak.


wait, does that mean trains can cross from Sukhumvit line to Si Lom line? And where can they do that? At Siam?


----------



## Slagathor

redcode said:


> wait, does that mean trains can cross from Sukhumvit line to Si Lom line? And where can they do that? At Siam?


This happened to me last Thursday, actually.

We were coming from Chong Nonsi and wanted to go to Ari.

Right before Siam, the train stood still for a while. Not sure why, because I wasn't paying attention to the announcements.  

When we started moving again, we came around the bend and arrived at Siam at the 'wrong' platform. We got off, realized that our train was now apparently going to Kasetsart University, and we quickly got back on. 

So we went straight from Chong Nonsi to Ari with the same train.


----------



## Unknow2

redcode said:


> wait, does that mean trains can cross from Sukhumvit line to Si Lom line? And where can they do that? At Siam?


Yep. This was a cab ride filmed on Sukhumvit Line train to Ha Yaek Lat Phrao. Switch is around 5.39, right before entering Siam station.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlAXIC3B0So

Switch for trains from Mo Chit/Ha Yeak Lad Phrao/Kasetsart U. to cross to Si Lom line is to the west from Siam station (Between Ratchathewi/National Stadium and Siam station). So the train will always switching before entering Siam and arrived on the newly-switch-to line platform.

Note that Si Lom Line got no dedicated depot. It shared depot and rolling stock with Sukhumvit Line.


----------



## Wisarut

Blackraven said:


> Just two questions to confirm:
> 1) Rush Hour for BTS Skytrain is 5 AM to 10 AM in the morning and 5 PM to 8 PM in the evening, is that right?
> 2) Last train from National Stadium (W1) heading to Ha Yaek Lat Phrao (N9) is at 11:30 PM, correct?


For Sukumvit Line, the starting time at Kasetsart University at 05.15 AM - Morning Rush hour is from 7 AM to 9 AM - the Evening Rush hour will be from 4:30 PM to 8 PM

For Sukumvit Line, the starting time at Keha at 05.15 AM - Morning Rush hour is from 7 AM to 9 AM - the Evening Rush hour will be from 4:30 PM to 8 PM

For Silom Line, the starting time at National Stadium at 05.30 AM - Morning Rush hour is from 7 AM to 9 AM - the Evening Rush hour will be from 5:00 PM to 8 PM

For Silom Line, the starting time at Bang Wah at 05.30 AM - Morning Rush hour is from 7 AM to 9 AM - the Evening Rush hour will be from 5:00 PM to 8 PM

https://www.bts.co.th/eng/service/timetable.html

Now, Blue ring from Bang Sue to Tha Phra via Tao Poon will not need to change the train at Tao Poon effective on 1 March 2020
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-423793





Progress on AGT Gold line from Krung Thonburi to Icon Siam - February 2020
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlOcdhftP_c


----------



## Codename B

photo by ลุงเต คณะคลองสาม


MRT Pink Line Monorail









photo by Wirote Kunsaowapakkul


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Orange Line MRT February 2020: 56.68% done - faster than expected by 2.57%
Contractors are working as fast as possible so as to open Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Minburi via Ram Khamhaeng and Lam Salee in 2024 before starting the construction from Thailand Cultural Center to Bang Khun Nont 

For the section of Contract 2 from Ram Khamhaeng Soi 12 to Hua Mark with CKST as the main contractors, the 3rd TBM have been started from Hua Mark to Ram Khamhaeng University with a hope to finish digging the tunnel in July 2020. The 3rd TBM is 6.58 m diameter, with the length of 9.6 meters and the weight of 370 metric tons - can dig the tunnel at the rate of 350 meters a month (10 - 15 meters a day) - the 1st and 2nd TBM have been started in May 2019 - first TBM digging from MRTA station to Ram Khamhaeng University to be done in June 2020. the 2nd TBM digging from MRTA to Hua Mark to be done in April 2021 - the 4th TBM will be in use in May 2020 by ITD to dig the tunnel for 3rd contract from Hua Mark to Klong Ban Mah via Lam Salee to be done in June 2021.

https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9630000025148
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-431482


----------



## knrOctober

MRT Green Line north extension ,Wat Phra Si Mahathat Station
Interchange with MRT Pink Line 


https://www.brighttv.co.th/news/social/bts-4-new-stations













Facebook : คุณสุทธิ หนูปลอด

MRT Pink Line 



napoleon said:


> 19/2/2563
> 
> cr. สำนักการจราจรและขนส่ง - สจส.


----------



## Wisarut

Chao Phraya Express Boat is going to run the new Red air conditioned catamaran Express Boat service with 50 Baht flat rate from Nonthaburi to Sathon with a distance of 15 km with 8 stops including 

1. Banng Pho Pier - connecting with Bang Pho MRT station
2. Kiakkai Pier - connecting with the new Parliament and the future Purple line MRT station
3. Thewet Pier - connecting with Thewet Pier of Phadung Krungkasem Boat service
4. Phran Nok Pier - connecting with Siriraj Hospital - not far from both future red line commuter terminus at Siriraj and Orange Line MRT
5. Rachinee Pier - connecting with Sanamchai MRT subway station.
6. Ratchawongse - Gate way to Chinatown 
7. Icon Siam Pier - feeding Icon Siam as well as the future Gold Line feeder AGT
8. Sathon Pier - Connection with BTS Skytrain - which will be under 40 month renovation 

This new Red air conditioned catamaran Express Boat service will run from 09:45 AM to 04:15 PM Monday to Friday and shorten the travel time from 60 minutes to 30 minutes 

Note: Hope that it will be extended to Pakkret once Phra Nang Klao pier has been opened for Chao phraya express boat service with schedule extension to cover the morning and evening rush hours and weekend service
https://www.thansettakij.com/content/425001









Running feeder bus lines to bring more passengers to MRT and BTS Skytrain effective on 17 March 2020 with 6 month free ride from 5 AM to 9 PM on the following 3 routes

1. Route B1: Southern Bus terminal at Talingchan - Bang Wah station of BTS Skytrain [interchange with Bang Wah station of MRT]
2. Route B2: BMA 2 City Hall in Dindaeng - Sanam Pao station of BTS Skytrain - this one should be extended to Phra Ram 9 subway station for better feeding system 
3. Route B3: NHA Housing at Rom Klao road - Lad Krabang station of Airport Link - also help to feed Eastern line commuter

https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-432851
https://www.thansettakij.com/content/424177


----------



## Slagathor

Is there a map of river ferries somewhere? On Google maps the information seems spotty and unreliable...


----------



## Wisarut

Slagathor said:


> Is there a map of river ferries somewhere? On Google maps the information seems spotty and unreliable...


Here is the map in question 
http://www.chaophrayaexpressboat.com/th/services/map-print.asp


----------



## Wisarut

Promotion rate of 30 Baht flat rate for the first 3 months will be applied for the new Red flag air conditioned catamaran Express Boat service (AKA Riva service). 

Furthermore, Chao Phraya express boat is going to run this Riva boat service during Morning rush hour from Nonthaburi to Sathon from 6:20 AM to 8:30 AM Monday to Friday with 20 minutes interval while the Evening Rush hour will run from Sathon to Nonthaburi from 5:30 PM to 7:30 PM
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9630000026315


Wisarut said:


> Chao Phraya Express Boat is going to run the new Red flag air conditioned catamaran Express Boat service with 50 Baht flat rate from Nonthaburi to Sathon with a distance of 15 km with 8 stops including
> 
> 1. Banng Pho Pier - connecting with Bang Pho MRT station
> 2. Kiakkai Pier - connecting with the new Parliament and the future Purple line MRT station
> 3. Thewet Pier - connecting with Thewet Pier of Phadung Krungkasem Boat service
> 4. Phran Nok Pier - connecting with Siriraj Hospital - not far from both future red line commuter terminus at Siriraj and Orange Line MRT
> 5. Rachinee Pier - connecting with Sanamchai MRT subway station.
> 6. Ratchawongse - Gate way to Chinatown
> 7. Icon Siam Pier - feeding Icon Siam as well as the future Gold Line feeder AGT
> 8. Sathon Pier - Connection with BTS Skytrain - which will be under 40 month renovation
> 
> This new Red air conditioned catamaran Express Boat service will run from 09:45 AM to 04:15 PM Monday to Friday and shorten the travel time from 60 minutes to 30 minutes
> 
> Note: Hope that it will be extended to Pakkret once Phra Nang Klao pier has been opened for Chao phraya express boat service with schedule extension to cover the morning and evening rush hours and weekend service
> https://www.thansettakij.com/content/425001


----------



## js2017

Do you know the frequency (interval) for this service in NON-rush hours? I suppose that will determine its usefulness (or not) for some people -- much like the long-defunct "Airport Link" express train. Not so useful if you miss one by a couple of minutes, and then have to wait for the next one in 30-40 minutes. Might as well take the regular boat, in such case.


----------



## Wisarut

js2017 said:


> Do you know the frequency (interval) for this service in NON-rush hours? I suppose that will determine its usefulness (or not) for some people -- much like the long-defunct "Airport Link" express train. Not so useful if you miss one by a couple of minutes, and then have to wait for the next one in 30-40 minutes. Might as well take the regular boat, in such case.


Better wait until they have released the full schedule for this red flag air conditioned catamaran express boat service though.


----------



## Codename B

Tour of Bang Sue Grand Station showing the interior and exterior (Uploaded today).






The station is 98% complete and will be open early next year.


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for building all 10 lines of MRT, Monorails, Electric commuter with total distance of 464 km - so far, 4 lines have been implemented with the distance of 123.80 km - Green line, Blue ring, Purple line and Airport Link

7 More lines to be accomplished with total distance of 178.76 km including Green line from Mochit to Khoo Khot, the completion of blue ring, red line commuter network from Bangsue central to Talingchan along with Bangsue to rangsit, pink monorail from Kaerai to Minburi, yellow monorail from Ladphrao to Samrong and Orange line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Minburi

6 More lines with total distance of 121.99 km be implemented by speeding up the bidding is Western extension of Orange line from Bang Khun Nont to Thailand Cultural Center via Siriraj

MRTA is going to implemented Western extension of Orange line MRT from Bang Khun Nont to Thailand Cultural Center via Siriraj and Southern extension of Purple line MRT from Tao Poon to Kru Nai with the interchange at Democracy Monument as well as Samyod and existing Thailand Cultural center and Bang Khun Nont. 

So far, MoT is going to invite Korean contractors to compete for 35.9 km western extension of Orange line MRT with the price tag of 142,789 Million Baht as a part of international bidding with condition of 50 % of local content. 

Year 2020 is the year to bid for MRT construction with total price tag of 335,323 Million Baht to start the construction in 2021 including'

1. Western extension of Orange line MRT from Bang Khun Nont to Thailand Cultural Center via Siriraj with 30 year concession - with investment of 142,789 Million Baht including 14600 Million Baht for Land expropriation - need to discuss with State Enterprise Board to implement PPP Net cost to be in line with PPP Act of BE2562 before issuing TOR for bidding. Bidding forms will be sold in May 2020, so as to get the contractors in November 2020. This line has to be international bidding so the foreign contractors are going to form the JV with Thai contractors and they have to work on tunneling with TBM machines with the project cost not less than 1000 Million Baht and system installation not less than 10000 Million Baht. 

2. Southern extension of Purple line MRT from Tao Poon to Kru Nai with the distance of 23.6 km at 124959 Million Baht. The same criteria to select contractors for Western extension of Orange line MRT will be applied to this Southern extension of Purple line MRT. So far, the fund of 15913 million Baht land expropriation have been approved. After that, the Land expropriation decree will be drafted. 

For the traffic of Southern extension of Purple line MRT at 20000 Million Baht, it will be PPP Gross cost with 30 year concession in the same way as Purple line MRT from Tao Poon to Klong Bang Phai - hiring BEM to run purple line so that the Southern extension can use the same Klong Phai depot and the through services can be realized. Furthermore, if Southern extension of Purple line MRT has been handled by BEM, it will cut down the project administration cost a lot. 

7 Contracts for Southern extension of Purple line MRT - 4 underground sections, 1 elevated section, depot along with park and ride, and platelaying. 

For the progress on the eastern section of Orange line MRT, it is 56.86% done - 2.57% faster so the civil works could be done by the end of 2022 with a hope to start Orange line MRT in Mid 2024 - a delay from the original goal of 2023 due to the delay on finding private sector to become concession holder.
Western extension of Orange line MRT will take 5 years to be done and opened by the end of 2027 with a hope to get the number of passengers at 400000 men a day.

For the case of red line commuter networks by SRT, there will be a bidding for 3 extensions of red line commuter networks to be on bidding in June 2020 including
1. Talingchan - Siriraj (4.3 km at 6,645 Million Baht) 
2. Talingchan - Salaya (14.8 km at 10,202 Million Baht) 
3. Rangsit - Thammasart rangsit (10 km at 6,570 Million Baht) 
Hope to get contractors by the end of 2020 so the construction can be started and done in 2023

For the issue of the missing links of red line commuter networks (Bangsue - Phayathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark and Bangsue - Hua Lampohong) wit the distance of 25.9 km at 44,158 Million Baht, SRT is waiting for the decision from CP who is going to dig the tunnels since this missing link have shared much the same railway land plot as the missing links of red line commuter networks. After the settlement, SRT will ask the cabinet to approve the bidding with a hope to start the bidding by the end of 2020.

Once red line commuter networks are don, it will connect Bangkokians in all 4 cardinal directions with Bangsue Central as the Center node of travelling. 









จัดคิวประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายใหม่3แสนล. "ศักดิ์สยาม" จีบเกาหลีสร้างสีส้ม-อุโมงค์ทางด่วน


สนข.ฉายภาพรถไฟฟ้า 10 สาย จ่อพัฒนาฟีดเดอร์ป้อน เผยเปิดบริการครบ ลดปัญหาการจราจร รถไฟฟ้าสายใหม่เข้าคิวประมูลกว่า 3.3 แสนล้าน พ.ค.นี้ รฟม.ขายทีโออาร์ร่วมทุน




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Appleich

*MRT Blue Line and New Parliament Complex:







*
























Source: Link 1, Link 2, Link 3


----------



## Appleich

*With commercial operation began on final extended section of MRT Blue Line, Bangkok now has 156 km. of mass transit lines in service:*
Bangkok Transit Map as of March 30, 2020








Source: File:Bkk masstransit 2020 clear version english wiki-01.png - Wikimedia Commons








_* - Interchange stations with connected paid area are aggregately counted as one.
a - Color reference by Bangkok Mass Transit System Public Company Limited (BTSC).
b - Construction of these extensions (both north and south) were carried out by MRTA but operations are being transferred to BMA and BTSC._


----------



## redcode

Any chance they will manage to connect Bang Sue and Wongwian Yai via Hua Lamphong in this decade? 😂 The missing section really annoys me whenever I look at BKK's transit map


----------



## Appleich

It frustrates many of us in Thai Forum as well. SRT's incompatence and inefficiency are beyond limits. Last week they're talking about possibilities of delaying the opening of the Red Lines, after all these delays over and over, to March 2021. Plus, it's almost half a year since EEC HSR contracts were signed but SRT is still pretty chill on land clearance and handover which is crucial in allowing CP Group to roll in the construction work. So, expect nothing to be push through on the Missing Link anytime soon if EEC HSR still stuck in a limbo (and SRT would probably spend another half a decade to get construction of those lines started). 

PS. SRT has yet to settle the section between Hua Lamphong - Wong Wian Yai whether it is going underground or elevated because either way will be very difficult and costly to proceed (land appropriation and protest from local community along the line are going to be a big headache). However, on the positive note, MRT Purple Line's south extension could be a subtitute connection for this in the near future.


----------



## dimlys1994

Appleich said:


> View attachment 43252


I hate to tell you, but figures for two BTS lines are mixed up with each other. 

But in any case, Bangkok done great job with mass transit. Well done!

And I also have a question - in the recent years, I saw that some of BTS, MRT and SRT lines recieved line numbering. When Thai goverment had made this decision?


----------



## Appleich

^^ You mean color coding of both lines are swapped and supposed to be one another right? If that's the case, it's an unsettled dispute between Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTP) and BTS Corp. (BTSC). Guess, I'll change it to correspond with the map, thank you though. Currently there's no official numbering of each line. I just put the numbering there in the table based on historical and expected opening date.


----------



## dimlys1994

Appleich said:


> ^^ You mean color coding of both lines are swapped and supposed to be one another right? If that's the case, it's an unsettled dispute between Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTP) and BTS Corp. (BTSC). Guess, I'll change it to correspond with the map, thank you though. Currently there's no official numbering of each line. I just put the numbering there in the table based on historical and expected opening date.


Yes, I meant colour coding. As for numbering, also thanks for the info!


----------



## Wisarut

Appleich said:


> It frustrates many of us in Thai Forum as well. SRT's incompatence and inefficiency are beyond limits. Last week they're talking about possibilities of delaying the opening of the Red Lines, after all these delays over and over, to March 2021. Plus, it's almost half a year since EEC HSR contracts were signed but SRT is still pretty chill on land clearance and handover which is crucial in allowing CP Group to roll in the construction work. So, expect nothing to be push through on the Missing Link anytime soon if EEC HSR still stuck in a limbo (and SRT would probably spend another half a decade to get construction of those lines started).
> 
> PS. SRT has yet to settle the section between Hua Lamphong - Wong Wian Yai whether it is going underground or elevated because either way will be very difficult and costly to proceed (land appropriation and protest from local community along the line are going to be a big headache). However, on the positive note, MRT Purple Line's south extension could be a subtitute connection for this in the near future.


that Vexing issue is due to the fact that SRT men insist on the elevated track from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong while the local Bangkokians along the section from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong to Wongwian Yai railway terminus insisting the underground railway tracks which definitely tripling the construction cost. Without approval from the local Bangkokians, EIA clearance is impossible for sure.


----------



## Wisarut

🔜 Bang Pho Pier of Chao Phraya Express Boat is about to be opened on Chakkri Day of 2020 [Monday 6 April 2020] 🚩 ✨ This has effectively allowed the connection between Chao Phraya express boat 🚤 and Blue Ring MRT at Bang Pho station 🚆 ✨ after being shut down for 5 years - effectively reinvigorating Chao Phraya express boat and Blue ring 🌟 despite of the difficulties during the Covid-19 epidemic 


👇🏻Take a look at this 👇🏻
👉🏻



__ https://www.facebook.com/earthpongsakornk/posts/181985336544703





__ https://www.facebook.com/earthpongsakornk/posts/222100089199894





__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/897389860699494


----------



## knrOctober

Constructions update for MRT Orange ,Yellow, Pink , Green , SRT Red line , and APM Gold line in 7 minutes.


----------



## js2017

Wisarut said:


> that Vexing issue is due to the fact that SRT men insist on the elevated track from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong while the local Bangkokians along the section from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong to Wongwian Yai railway terminus insisting the underground railway tracks which definitely tripling the construction cost. Without approval from the local Bangkokians, EIA clearance is impossible for sure.


When Bang Sue eventually opens, will any trains continue to run along the existing line to Hua Lamphong -- or will the long waits at multiple railway crossings be a thing of the past??


----------



## js2017

Wisarut said:


> that Vexing issue is due to the fact that SRT men insist on the elevated track from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong while the local Bangkokians along the section from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong to Wongwian Yai railway terminus insisting the underground railway tracks which definitely tripling the construction cost. Without approval from the local Bangkokians, EIA clearance is impossible for sure.


Wisarut -- on another unrelated, but similarly vexing matter: Some months ago, before the Blue Line extension opened, you posted something about the road works at Fai Chai junction (near Fai Chai station). I would like to know what on earth is happening there. It's been a disaster for several years, requiring an extremely long U-turn just to pass the junction. When I last checked, there appears to be a half-completed tunnel leading to "nowhere"; but the road surface on the other side (where the other half of the tunnel should be) has now been paved to perfection, including all markings -- as if nothing more is going to happen for many many years. I wrote to the company that originally designed the tunnel more than a decade ago: they said someone altered their final design during construction and they had nothing more to do with it. I suspect this also has something to do with "local pressure". Do you know or could you find out the future fate of this unfinished project?


----------



## Wisarut

js2017 said:


> Wisarut -- on another unrelated, but similarly vexing matter: Some months ago, before the Blue Line extension opened, you posted something about the road works at Fai Chai junction (near Fai Chai station). I would like to know what on earth is happening there. It's been a disaster for several years, requiring an extremely long U-turn just to pass the junction. When I last checked, there appears to be a half-completed tunnel leading to "nowhere"; but the road surface on the other side (where the other half of the tunnel should be) has now been paved to perfection, including all markings -- as if nothing more is going to happen for many many years. I wrote to the company that originally designed the tunnel more than a decade ago: they said someone altered their final design during construction and they had nothing more to do with it. I suspect this also has something to do with "local pressure". Do you know or could you find out the future fate of this unfinished project?


Aha Intersection tunnel done by BMA which always in perennial conflicts with MRTA due to the endless conflicts of interests since BMA has viewpoints everything in their fiefdom must go according to their viewpoints.


----------



## Wisarut

js2017 said:


> When Bang Sue eventually opens, will any trains continue to run along the existing line to Hua Lamphong -- or will the long waits at multiple railway crossings be a thing of the past??


At the time being, the older trains which are unsuitable to use 12 platforms inside Bangsue Grand Central will have to use the old Bangsue Junction which has become Platform 27 - 30 of Bangsue Grand Central!


----------



## Wisarut

js2017 said:


> When Bang Sue eventually opens, will any trains continue to run along the existing line to Hua Lamphong -- or will the long waits at multiple railway crossings be a thing of the past??


More details on Platform 25-28 (or Platform 27-30 depended on the way you count) of Bangsue Central which function as the bridge between the old Bangsue Junction and Bangsue Grand central can be seen here:



__ https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/posts/2529221027338111


----------



## Wisarut

Due to the Curfew effective on 3rd April 2020, MRT, BTS and Airport Link have to terminate the service at 9:30 PM 








'MRT-BTS'เปลี่ยนเวลา ปิดเดินรถ21.30น.เริ่ม3เม.ย.นี้


รถไฟฟ้าMRT-BTS ขานรับ มาตรการเคอร์ฟิว แจ้งปรับเปลี่ยนเวลาปิดการเดินรถเป็น 21.30น. เริ่ม3เม.ย.นี้ เตือนผู้โดยสารอย่าลืมสวมหน้ากากผ้าก่อนใช้บริการเว้นระยะห่าง 1-2 เมตร




dailynews.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Mass transit system in Bangkok on 31 March 2020:

1. Orange Line MRT (Minburi - Thailand Cultural center) - 58.59% done on civil works
2. Yellow line Monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) - Civil work is 55.67% done while the system and rolling stocks is 50.02% done
3. Pink line Monorail (Minburi - Kae Rai) - Civil work is 55.62% done while the system and rolling stocks is 49.95% done
4. Red line commuter networks Contract 1 (Bangsue Central) is 99.01% done while Contract 3 (system and EMUs) - 75.70% done - Contract 2 from Wat Samian Naree to Rangsit is done.



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2960714903975435&set=a.2048582948521973&type=3&theater


----------



## 欲望的火花

Wisarut said:


> Progress on Mass transit system in Bangkok on 31 March 2020:
> 
> 1. Orange Line MRT (Minburi - Thailand Cultural center) - 58.59% done on civil works
> 2. Yellow line Monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) - Civil work is 55.67% done while the system and rolling stocks is 50.02% done
> 3. Pink line Monorail (Minburi - Kae Rai) - Civil work is 55.62% done while the system and rolling stocks is 49.95% done
> 4. Red line commuter networks Contract 1 (Bangsue Central) is 99.01% done while Contract 3 (system and EMUs) - 75.70% done - Contract 2 from Wat Samian Naree to Rangsit is done.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2960714903975435&set=a.2048582948521973&type=3&theater


When will the dark red line to Don Mueang Airport be opened? What is the approximate price from Don Muang Airport to Siam Square?


----------



## Wisarut

欲望的火花 said:


> When will the dark red line to Don Mueang Airport be opened? What is the approximate price from Don Muang Airport to Siam Square?


First Quarter of Year 2021 after test run have been done. 
For the ticket issue, you should do your own math from Bangsue to Mochit via Blue ring subway and Mochit to Siam via Skytrain before adding Donmueang to Bangsue into your calculation.


----------



## Blackraven

Is the Airport Rail Line for Bangkok still crowded and congested?


----------



## Appleich

Blackraven said:


> Is the Airport Rail Line for Bangkok still crowded and congested?


During rush hours, yes, as usual. Off-peak hours? not so much.
P.S. ARL currently operates the service with headway of 8 - 10 minutes.

November 2019:






December 2019:






March 2020:


----------



## redcode

I hate this line with a passion  when I stayed in downtown Bangkok, I got too accustomed to the sleek BTS and MRT stations with automatic doors and stuff. The stations on this line felt to me like a commuter rail station, everything is so basic and crude. And the fact that it runs through more depressed parts of town doesn't help either.


----------



## Slagathor

redcode said:


> I hate this line with a passion  when I stayed in downtown Bangkok, I got too accustomed to the sleek BTS and MRT stations with automatic doors and stuff. The stations on this line felt to me like a commuter rail station, everything is so basic and crude. And the fact that it runs through more depressed parts of town doesn't help either.


That, and it's really slow.


----------



## Appleich

redcode said:


> I hate this line with a passion  when I stayed in downtown Bangkok, I got too accustomed to the sleek BTS and MRT stations with automatic doors and stuff. The stations on this line felt to me like a commuter rail station, everything is so basic and crude. And the fact that it runs through more depressed parts of town doesn't help either.


That's typical for many commuter rail systems around world I guess, just like this one in Tokyo:






The line might run through some depressed parts of town but at least Bangkokians and visitors enjoy the priviledge to have a reliable rail connection to its airport while some other cities don't 😂


Slagathor said:


> That, and it's really slow.


Nope, it is not. It's the fastest rail system Bangkok currently has with maximum speed of 160 km/h which is twice the maximum speed allowed on BTS/MRT's tracks. Good news is getting faster in the future when it is fully transformed into a HSR line.


----------



## Slagathor

Appleich said:


> Nope, it is not. It's the fastest rail system Bangkok currently has with maximum speed of 160 km/h which is twice the maximum speed allowed on BTS/MRT's tracks. Good news is getting faster in the future when it is fully transformed into a HSR line.


That's a theoretical top speed. The distance between Ratchaprarop and Makkasan is barely 2.5 km and you can't reach that kind of speed on that kind of distance. Even between those stops that are somewhat further apart (Ramkhamkaeng - Hua Mak - Ban Thap), trains can only reach and hold 160 km/h for a very short period of time.

The stops on that line are very frequent so a big part of the speed and speed-perception is _acceleration and deceleration_, something those trains are very slow at compared to the BTS and MRT trains.

The airport railway link needs trains that are quick off their feet, trains that accelerate very quickly. The current trains are too sluggish.

That point of criticism said, of course the airport railway link (and its direct connections to MRT and BTS) is among the best in the world. Certainly a lot better than the airport train to JFK in New York which is awful, and I wasn't impressed with the railway connections to Charles de Gaulle in Paris either.  Bangkok's airport train is also much better than Kuala Lumpur's which takes so long you start to wonder if you should have just taken a train to Malaysia to begin with.


----------



## Blackraven

I am kinda puzzled why they stopped the direct service to Makkasan Station....................though I believe they lack trains (since they only have a maximum of 9 trains available?)

In any case, just to ask:
Any time from 10 AM to 3 PM is safe? (e.g. not crowded)


----------



## redcode

Appleich said:


> Nope, it is not. It's the fastest rail system Bangkok currently has with maximum speed of 160 km/h which is twice the maximum speed allowed on BTS/MRT's tracks. Good news is getting faster in the future when it is fully transformed into a HSR line.


On the new HSR line, will trains still stop at every station like they do now? Will the new line use the same tracks as the existing one? I've asked these questions once in the ASEAN thread and some Thai members answered but I don't really get what they meant 😂 Bangkok is having its rail system extended so fast that I can't really keep track of what's going on.


----------



## Blackraven

There was an academic study published a few months ago detailing suggestions to improve the Airport Rail Link BKK









Operational Challenges of the Bangkok Airport Rail Link - Urban Rail Transit


The airport rail link (ARL) was launched in 2010 as a premium rail transit service between the inner city of Bangkok and the airport. In 2014, the express service was canceled due to its unpopularity and transformed into the commuter service. In 2017, the new extended service concept was...




link.springer.com







> *Operational Challenges of the Bangkok Airport Rail Link*
> 
> Waressara Weerawat,
> Lalitphan Samitiwantikul &
> Ratthanan Torpanya


----------



## BAusTha

redcode said:


> On the new HSR line, will trains still stop at every station like they do now? Will the new line use the same tracks as the existing one? I've asked these questions once in the ASEAN thread and some Thai members answered but I don't really get what they meant 😂 Bangkok is having its rail system extended so fast that I can't really keep track of what's going on.


There will be different stopping patterns. I can’t remember the exact patterns but there will be high speed trains that run express stopping at the main stations to Utapao and a city service stopping all stations between Don Muang and Suvarnabhumi possibly with the existing rolling stock.
The new high speed trains will run on the current tracks which will be extended at both ends


----------



## Wisarut

Blackraven said:


> Is the Airport Rail service still crowded in 2020?
> 
> Back in 2018-2019, it was congested........


The Covid-19 has effectively stopped virtually all airlines at Suvannabhum from operating while forcing so many students and workers to work at home or becoming unemployed. Worse, the curfew from 10 PM to 4 AM, forcing Airport Link to terminate service at 9:30 PM So, there are much few passengers at Airport Link


redcode said:


> I hate this line with a passion  when I stayed in downtown Bangkok, I got too accustomed to the sleek BTS and MRT stations with automatic doors and stuff. The stations on this line felt to me like a commuter rail station, everything is so basic and crude. And the fact that it runs through more depressed parts of town doesn't help either.


In fact, it has to function as commuter so long that red line commuter has not been perseived yet


----------



## Codename B

redcode said:


> On the new HSR line, will trains still stop at every station like they do now? Will the new line use the same tracks as the existing one? I've asked these questions once in the ASEAN thread and some Thai members answered but I don't really get what they meant 😂 Bangkok is having its rail system extended so fast that I can't really keep track of what's going on.


Assuming the question is about the EEC HSR linking the three airports.

It will be like this.














โครงการรถไฟความเร็วสูง เชื่อม 3 สนามบิน แบบไร้รอยต่อ | EEC


ลักษณะโครงการ




www.eeco.or.th





The EEC HSR will share its track with the ARL (the red section). When using the ARL track, the speed will be reduced to 160km/h, while the HSR track will be 250km/h outside of Bangkok. 

Both systems will use their own trains, and the EEC HSR will have the following stops as pictured above. In addition it will also have an express service (if I remembered correctly): Don Mueang-Bang Sue-Malayan-Suvarnabhumi-U-Tapao.
For the regular HSR service, it will have a total of 9 stops. From Don Mueang Airport all the way to U-Tapao Airport.

For the Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima (Korat) HSR, it will have its own track not shared with ARL.


----------



## redcode

Codename B said:


>


Thanks. So the Don Mueang - U-Tapao line will run parallel (on different tracks) with the Bangkok - Korat line between Bang Sue and Don Mueang?


----------



## Blackraven

I'm thinking about this heavily because my next overseas vacation (hopefully by next year) will be based on the rail transport quality and options. I'm narrowing down between:
-Thailand
or
-Hong Kong

Thailand is cheaper (overall) but I'm wondering about whether me and my friend will be squished like sardines on the Airport Rail train. Nevertheless, from cost perspective, ARL is still cheaper than Bangkok Taxi (which is like 35 Baht flagdown and 1-2 THB per kilometer or so). Suvarnabhumi airport to FX Metrolink Hotel Makkasan via train is maximum 45 baht per person (versus taxi which is like quadruple the price one-way)

If we choose Hong Kong, it is slightly more expensive though their Airport Rail is better and overall train network is good..............as long as the anti-government rioters do not go savage and vandalize the network.

So yeah, we are narrowing down between Hong Kong or Thailand for our overseas trip..........and Airport Rail service is a big factor in our decision.


----------



## Unknow2

redcode said:


> I hate this line with a passion  when I stayed in downtown Bangkok, I got too accustomed to the sleek BTS and MRT stations with automatic doors and stuff. *The stations on this line felt to me like a commuter rail station*, everything is so basic and crude. And the fact that it runs through more depressed parts of town doesn't help either.


Because it is a commuter rail. They design it to be and operate as a commuter rail (higher speed and station further apart compared to metro, train as longer headway that metro, longer platform to accommodate longer train (due to longer headway). In the master plan, there is a Red Line (another commuter line that shared track with intercity train but slower and should have more trains and stops than ARL) running parallel to it to help handle local passenger. But since that Red line hasn't been built yet (section that will run parallel to ARL at least). ARL has to act as a makeshift metro till we finish Red line.



Slagathor said:


> That, and it's really slow.





Slagathor said:


> That's a theoretical top speed. The distance between Ratchaprarop and Makkasan is barely 2.5 km and you can't reach that kind of speed on that kind of distance. Even between those stops that are somewhat further apart (Ramkhamkaeng - Hua Mak - Ban Thap), trains can only reach and hold 160 km/h for a very short period of time.
> 
> The stops on that line are very frequent so a big part of the speed and speed-perception is _acceleration and deceleration_, something those trains are very slow at compared to the BTS and MRT trains.
> 
> The airport railway link needs trains that are quick off their feet, trains that accelerate very quickly. The current trains are too sluggish.
> 
> That point of criticism said, of course the airport railway link (and its direct connections to MRT and BTS) is among the best in the world. Certainly a lot better than the airport train to JFK in New York which is awful, and I wasn't impressed with the railway connections to Charles de Gaulle in Paris either.  Bangkok's airport train is also much better than Kuala Lumpur's which takes so long you start to wonder if you should have just taken a train to Malaysia to begin with.


I think train will do 140kph (if they have space to accelerate, which they have and they do outside the city, when station is further apart). It used to be Vmax 160kph but they slow it down because train rarely hit 160kph (as you said) on all stop service. I drive at 120kph on motorway and train regularly (and easily) overtook me. So it should be faster than 120kph.

And don't let the number of station fools you. Distance from Phaya Thai to Suvanabhumi is around 28km. Which is further than Siam to Kheha at around 25km (if you follow BTS track). Yet, ARL make the trip in 25mins (Faster train, much fewer stops). In BTS? good luck with that :lol:

Ratchaprarop and Makkasan is around Ari to Mo Chit. BTS train from Ari to Saphan Kwai (the longer interval between station in the BTS system) took ages to cover the distance, yet it's only 1.7 KM. Shorter than Ratchaprarop and Makkasan.

Point is, even with slower acceleration than BTS (I'm not sure by how much, or if it is actually slower or not) and higher top speed. On shorter distance like Ratchaprarop and Makkasan, it is still faster than BTS. But quieter train and fewer station along the way might make you feel it is slower.

Oh, but it the real world BTS tend to be faster, due to the frequency of the train.

Also, about M'sia Airport express. I thing the train that run from KLIA to KL Central cover around 57KM? If that is the case, then it's double the distance from Suvanabhumi to BKK downtown.



redcode said:


> Thanks. So the Don Mueang - U-Tapao line will run parallel (on different tracks) with the Bangkok - Korat line between Bang Sue and Don Mueang?


Yes. Render Thailand made a nice illustration of that section.



https://www.face


book.com/RenderThailand/photos/a.1648065022120387/1648972855362937/?type=3&theater

To see the photo, please copy the link above and connect it together to make Facebook link. Somehow forum mechanic prevent posting photo from Facebook.

Furthest right is ARL tracks (Don Mueang - U-Tapao line). To the left of that tracks is Bangkok - Korat line tracks.



Blackraven said:


> I'm thinking about this heavily because my next overseas vacation (hopefully by next year) will be based on the rail transport quality and options. I'm narrowing down between:
> -Thailand
> or
> -Hong Kong
> 
> Thailand is cheaper (overall) but I'm wondering about whether me and my friend will be squished like sardines on the Airport Rail train. Nevertheless, from cost perspective, ARL is still cheaper than Bangkok Taxi (which is like 35 Baht flagdown and 1-2 THB per kilometer or so). Suvarnabhumi airport to FX Metrolink Hotel Makkasan via train is maximum 45 baht per person (versus taxi which is like quadruple the price one-way)
> 
> If we choose Hong Kong, it is slightly more expensive though their Airport Rail is better and overall train network is good..............as long as the anti-government rioters do not go savage and vandalize the network.
> 
> So yeah, we are narrowing down between Hong Kong or Thailand for our overseas trip..........and Airport Rail service is a big factor in our decision.


Rail transport quality? Hong Kong, hands down. How did it even comparable? Hong Kong have one of the finest metro system that's rivaling world leader (like Japan). Bangkok rail transport coverage is nowhere close to being suffice. And Bus service is garbage. With the addition of newer lines next year (I hope), I think Bangkok rail transport will be comparable to KL at most. Bus service is nowhere near KL.


----------



## Unknow2

欲望的火花 said:


> When will the dark red line to Don Mueang Airport be opened? What is the approximate price from Don Muang Airport to Siam Square?


Pre Covid-19 is around Jan 2021. But right now, they say it will be March 2021 but they will try to make it Jan 2021. Don't expect them to be on schedule though. But personally, I think new line will surely be open before mid 2021.

Price to Siam Square via Red line? You need to take a Red Line train from Don Muang to Bang Sue, which will be around 50THB. Then switch to MRT Blue line, which is 19THB. Then to BTS which is 44THB for a total of 113THB. It's 3 changes across 3 operators. So you need to pay entry-fee each time you switch. which resulted in higher price.

BTS said they will open RTAF museum station within this year. The station is behind the Airport and the service from this station will be a direct service to Siam. They haven't yet to announce the price. But it should be less than 65THB. I'm not sure if they will be a shuttle bus service from the Terminal to there or not. But if they do, you should check it out.


----------



## Blackraven

Anyways, are there any solutions to reduce peak-hour congestion and overcrowding on the ARL?

Since they aren't willing to procure more trains, what can they do for now?


----------



## Unknow2

Blackraven said:


> Anyways, are there any solutions to reduce peak-hour congestion and overcrowding on the ARL?


Buy more trains or carriages. They will by more train set, or we will get the longer train as everyone recognized it as an issue. But can't buy anything as they need to finalized the HST first. Might took year(s) before they even start ordering it



Blackraven said:


> Since they aren't willing to procure more trains, what can they do for now?


1. Avoid rush hour. Or accepted that the train will be overcrowd.
2. Pray that they will buy more train very soon. From what I know, all train set has been utilized and timetable has been optimized.
3. Maybe removing the seat? But bureaucratic is in the way.

Fact is, ARL is in a transition period (changing ownership) and you can do much about it. And ARL enter transition period with troubling performance.


----------



## 欲望的火花

Unknow2 said:


> Pre Covid-19 is around Jan 2021. But right now, they say it will be March 2021 but they will try to make it Jan 2021. Don't expect them to be on schedule though. But personally, I think new line will surely be open before mid 2021.
> 
> Price to Siam Square via Red line? You need to take a Red Line train from Don Muang to Bang Sue, which will be around 50THB. Then switch to MRT Blue line, which is 19THB. Then to BTS which is 44THB for a total of 113THB. It's 3 changes across 3 operators. So you need to pay entry-fee each time you switch. which resulted in higher price.
> 
> BTS said they will open RTAF museum station within this year. The station is behind the Airport and the service from this station will be a direct service to Siam. They haven't yet to announce the price. But it should be less than 65THB. I'm not sure if they will be a shuttle bus service from the Terminal to there or not. But if they do, you should check it out.


How long does it take to walk to the RTAF museum station from Don Mueang Airport? When will this station open? Is it suitable for tourists to arrive at Siam Square directly from Don Muang Airport?


----------



## Wisarut

欲望的火花 said:


> How long does it take to walk to the RTAF museum station from Don Mueang Airport? When will this station open? Is it suitable for tourists to arrive at Siam Square directly from Don Muang Airport?


Better take a taxi from the RTAF Museum station to Donmueang International Airport (5.9 km) since RTAF guards would never allow walking through Airport Runway (4.2 km) for sure. 
REF: 








ป้ายรถประจำทาง หอประชุมกานตรัตน์ 1 to Bangkok Bank







www.google.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

Blackraven said:


> Anyways, are there any solutions to reduce peak-hour congestion and overcrowding on the ARL?
> 
> Since they aren't willing to procure more trains, what can they do for now?


Let's CP All who got the concession do the jobs for purchasing at least 5 More EMU sets.


----------



## Appleich

Slagathor said:


> That's a theoretical top speed. The distance between Ratchaprarop and Makkasan is barely 2.5 km and you can't reach that kind of speed on that kind of distance. Even between those stops that are somewhat further apart (Ramkhamkaeng - Hua Mak - Ban Thap), trains can only reach and hold 160 km/h for a very short period of time.
> 
> The stops on that line are very frequent so a big part of the speed and speed-perception is _acceleration and deceleration_, something those trains are very slow at compared to the BTS and MRT trains.
> 
> The airport railway link needs trains that are quick off their feet, trains that accelerate very quickly. The current trains are too sluggish.
> 
> That point of criticism said, of course the airport railway link (and its direct connections to MRT and BTS) is among the best in the world. Certainly a lot better than the airport train to JFK in New York which is awful, and I wasn't impressed with the railway connections to Charles de Gaulle in Paris either.  Bangkok's airport train is also much better than Kuala Lumpur's which takes so long you start to wonder if you should have just taken a train to Malaysia to begin with.


I'm not sure how many times you ride ARL though. Maybe you on one of those times when technical difficulty occured and speed limit is imposed for safety reasons (I experienced this myself one time and it took me about an hour to get from Lat Krabang to Makkasan). Maybe the fact that ARL's viaduct is much higher compared with BTS's might help create the illusion from slower moving landscape and you perceived it to be slow. Anyway, most of my rides on ARL still pretty fast as compared to other systems. If you're still not convinced, take a look at this video as you'll see, at its speed, the train overtook every single cars on the expressway/motorway.






I'm not sure if ARL is among the best in the world or not but, in my opinion, it's the one that in bad shape and struggling the most (as compared with other mass transit system in Bangkok). From overcrowding to inadeqaute rolling stocks and state bureucracy (ARL's operator is a subsidiary of SRT, one of Thailand's most underperforming and debt-ridden SOEs). A couple of years ago it faced with a very serious maintenaince issue (bureaucracy slowed it from procuring essential spare parts to the point it barely had trains for operation under safety standards). These troubles and struggles finally led to the government's decision to abandon (I called it privatisation) this system into private hands through EEC HSR project which we're about to see in the near future.



欲望的火花 said:


> How long does it take to walk to the RTAF museum station from Don Mueang Airport? When will this station open? Is it suitable for tourists to arrive at Siam Square directly from Don Muang Airport?


I don't think you can walk from the airport to that BTS station, I don't even think anyone ever did that due to numbers of reason:

The station and the terminal both situate in the opposite side to one another with two giant runways in the middle. You'll have to take a detour in kilometers not a few meters to get from one side to another.
There is no infrastructure to support the direct walk (no skywalks, sidewalks or even roads) to the other side.
The airport is surrounded by RTAF's restriced areas impassable to pedestrians which you might ended up taking a much longer detour than you might originally wanted.
Thailand's climate and temperature during the day is deadly (even in cool season). Hence, it is suicidal to walk outdoor in long distances.
There is, however, a proposal to extend Don Meuang Airport APM line to the BTS station but still no more details about that.

Below is currently planned APM line connecting three terminals at Don Meuang Airport. The line is part of Don Meuang Airport development project - Phase III.

Render Thailand


----------



## Wisarut

redcode said:


> Thanks. So the Don Mueang - U-Tapao line will run parallel (on different tracks) with the Bangkok - Korat line between Bang Sue and Don Mueang?


It has to be different tracks due to the issue of the EMU body width. The High Speed train to Khorat will be 3.2 meter wide while Airport Link extension that connect Donmueang and Suvannabhum together will be 2.7 meter wide.


----------



## Wisarut

Now, I have to raise the issue to ask *欲望的火花 *and *Blackraven *why you guys are OBSESSED with the distance for Siam station of BTS Skytrain to Suvannabhum Airport as well as BTS Skytrain to Donmueang Airport?


----------



## Blackraven

Wisarut said:


> Now, I have to raise the issue to ask *欲望的火花 *and *Blackraven *why you guys are OBSESSED with the distance for Siam station of BTS Skytrain to Suvannabhum Airport as well as BTS Skytrain to Donmueang Airport?


Oh for me...........I have no problem with distance or speed. My main concern is overcrowding and congestion.........because we don't want to sandwiched like sardines.

But in any case, you guys said to avoid rush hour.

Is rush hour / peak-time for the ARL the same with most of Bangkok transport? (6 AM - 9 AM and 4 PM to 8 PM)???


----------



## Wisarut

Blackraven said:


> Oh for me...........I have no problem with distance or speed. My main concern is overcrowding and congestion.........because we don't want to sandwiched like sardines.
> 
> But in any case, you guys said to avoid rush hour.
> 
> Is rush hour / peak-time for the ARL the same with most of Bangkok transport? (6 AM - 9 AM and 4 PM to 8 PM)???


Yah, almost the same since it is the tendency of Bangkokians to travel at those rush hour period.


----------



## Slagathor

Appleich said:


> I'm not sure how many times you ride ARL though. Maybe you on one of those times when technical difficulty occured and speed limit is imposed for safety reasons (I experienced this myself one time and it took me about an hour to get from Lat Krabang to Makkasan). Maybe the fact that ARL's viaduct is much higher compared with BTS's might help create the illusion from of slower moving landscape and you perceived it to be slow. Anyway, most of my rides on ARL still pretty fast as compared to other systems. If you're still not convinced, take a look at this video as you'll see, at its speed, the train overtook every single cars on the expressway/motorway.
> 
> _MEDIA=youtube_


It's possible that I was unlucky. I've only taken that train, maybe, 6 times. I only take it when I have a flight at Suvarnabhumi airport because I live around Ari and I work around Kaset and most of the flights I take are from Don Meuang. 

The last time was definitely unlucky; it was the rush hour. So it was overcrowded and because there were so many people, it felt like the stops were longer. The doors would open 2 or 3 times at the same station because of overcrowded conditions. There was also a point, just past Hua Mak, where we were traveling at what felt like 50km/h. It was awful. 



> I'm not sure if ARL is among the best in the world or not but, in my opinion, it's the one that in bad shape and struggling the most (as compared with other mass transit system in Bangkok). From overcrowding to inadeqaute rolling stocks and state beaurocracy (ARL's operator is a subsidiary of SRT, one of Thailand's most underporforming and debt-ridden SOEs). A couple of years ago it faced with a very serious maintenaince issue (bureaucracy slowed it from procuring essential spare parts to the point it barely had trains for operation under safety standards). These troubles and struggles finally led to the government's decision to abandon (I called it privatisation) this system into private hands through EEC HSR project which we're about to see in the near future.


Oh I see, I didn't know that. Privatization is going to be an interesting change..!



> I don't think you can walk from the airport to that BTS station, I don't even think anyone ever did that due to numbers of reason:
> 
> The station and the terminal both situate in the opposite side to one another with two giant runways in the middle. You'll have to take a detour in kilometers not a few meters to get from one side to another.
> There is no infrastructure to support the direct walk (no skywalks, sidewalks or even roads) to the other side.
> The airport is surrounded by RTAF's restriced areas impassable to pedestrians which you might ended up taking a much longer detour than you might originally wanted.
> Thailand's climate and temperature during the day is deadly (even in cool season). Hence, it is suicidal to walk outdoor in long distances.
> There is, however, a proposal to extend Don Meuang Airport APM line to the BTS station but still no more details about that.
> 
> Below is currently planned APM line connecting three terminals at Don Meuang Airport. The line is part of Don Meuang Airport development project - Phase III.
> 
> Render Thailand


I once took a motorbike taxi from BTS Sena Nikhom to Don Meuang Airport (I only had a backpack with me so it was easy). I thought he was gonna go Ngamwongwan -> Vibhavadirangsit Road. But he didn't. Instead, he went up Phahonyothin Road and then onto Thupatheni Road, which means you have to enter the air force base. So he turned left onto Thupatheni and then he stopped at an air force gate with security guards and I was like: . So my driver was talking to the guard and I was sitting there with a big smile on my face thinking: "Please don't arrest me, Mr soldier."  But they let us through in the end. I have to say: Thupatheni Road is very beautiful! Very green and quiet with lots of trees around.


----------



## Blackraven

I just saw this article:
bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/1799959/arl-plans-b20-off-peak-flat-fare

For me, I don't think a price reduction will do good for ARL as it will increase off-peak usage (and it will make ARL crowded and congested even during off-peak timeframes)

What do you guys think?


----------



## 欲望的火花

Wisarut said:


> Now, I have to raise the issue to ask *欲望的火花 *and *Blackraven *why you guys are OBSESSED with the distance for Siam station of BTS Skytrain to Suvannabhum Airport as well as BTS Skytrain to Donmueang Airport?


Because I want to travel better. . . Transportation is a very important part. . Do n’t get stuck on the road, and the subway is the most reliable thing ~


----------



## Appleich

欲望的火花 said:


> Because I want to travel better. . . Transportation is a very important part. . Do n’t get stuck on the road, and the subway is the most reliable thing ~


Then you’ll have to wait:
BTS RTAF Museum —> December 2020
SRT Don Mueang —> March 2021

In the meantime, you could always try A1/A2 buses to Mo Chit. Traffic is not that bad but better avoid landing in the morning since inbound traffic is pretty heavy.


----------



## Wisarut

Slagathor said:


> I once took a motorbike taxi from BTS Sena Nikhom to Don Meuang Airport (I only had a backpack with me so it was easy). I thought he was gonna go Ngamwongwan -> Vibhavadirangsit Road. But he didn't. Instead, he went up Phahonyothin Road and then onto Thupatheni Road, which means you have to enter the air force base. So he turned left onto Thupatheni and then he stopped at an air force gate with security guards and I was like: . So my driver was talking to the guard and I was sitting there with a big smile on my face thinking: "Please don't arrest me, Mr soldier."  But they let us through in the end. I have to say: Thupatheni Road is very beautiful! Very green and quiet with lots of trees around.


Turning left at Kaset Intersection to follow Ngam Wongwan before making a U-turn around Ratchawipha Interchange to reach Donmueang Airport takes a lot of precious time. Even slightly better choice of dropping at Kasetsart station (terminal station) and then take bus Route 59 to Donmueang since it requires U-turn at Police Club. 

Therefore turning left at Kor Por Or Intersection to follow Thoopatehmee Road (the northern border of Donmueang Airport is the best alternative indeed.


----------



## Blackraven

Question:
What are the passenger movement patterns for ARL? Are there a lot of people going from the Airport to the City? Or do the crowds start from Phaya Thai or Makkasan?


----------



## Wisarut

Blackraven said:


> Question:
> What are the passenger movement patterns for ARL? Are there a lot of people going from the Airport to the City? Or do the crowds start from Phaya Thai or Makkasan?


*Train Timetable – City Line*
The Airport Rail Link operates daily from 05:30 to 00:00. Services depart every 10–11 minutes during peak hours (06:00-09:00 and 16:00-20:00) and every 12–13 minutes in off peak and weekends.

Since Airport link city line function as commuter, the inbound will get heavy traffic during Morning rush hours while outbound will get heavy traffic during evening rush hours as you expect with the inbound and outboud flights as the additional factors. 


https://www.bangkokairporttrain.com/train-timetable/


----------



## Unknow2

Blackraven said:


> I just saw this article:
> bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/1799959/arl-plans-b20-off-peak-flat-fare
> 
> For me, I don't think a price reduction will do good for ARL as it will increase off-peak usage (and it will make ARL crowded and congested even during off-peak timeframes)
> 
> What do you guys think?


Thinking behind this is to make people who can make journey at less busier time travel in less busier time and free up space during rush hour.


----------



## Wisarut

Appleich said:


> Then you’ll have to wait:
> BTS RTAF Museum —> December 2020
> SRT Don Mueang —> March 2021
> 
> In the meantime, you could always try A1/A2 buses to Mo Chit. Traffic is not that bad but better avoid landing in the morning since inbound traffic is pretty heavy.


Yah, at the time being, A1/A2 buses from the Donmueang Airport to Mochit are still the cheapest deals since the other alternatives are Bus route 29 or Aircon Bus route 510. Dropping at Kasetsart station? Well, need to wait for Bus route 59 and climb the flyover to Donmueang Airport or waiting for the bus Route 34 or Route 39 to RTAF Museum and then flag for Taxi to Kor por Or intersection and Thoopatemee road to reach Donmueang Airport.


----------



## Blackraven

IMHO,
They should retained the Express Train service configuration.

I mean look at Indonesia for example. 

Indonesia is poorer than Thailand...........yet their Airport uses an express or dedicated airport rail service.









Imho, I think SRT/SRTET made a big mistake in scrapping the express service.


----------



## Wisarut

Blackraven said:


> IMHO,
> They should retained the Express Train service configuration.
> 
> I mean look at Indonesia for example.
> 
> Indonesia is poorer than Thailand...........yet their Airport uses an express or dedicated airport rail service.
> 
> 
> Imho, I think SRT/SRTET made a big mistake in scrapping the express service.


Political football has prevent SRTET from purchasing more EMUs which needs more budget to do so.


----------



## Unknow2

Blackraven said:


> IMHO,
> They should retained the Express Train service configuration.
> 
> I mean look at Indonesia for example.
> 
> Indonesia is poorer than Thailand...........yet their Airport uses an express or dedicated airport rail service.
> 
> Imho, I think SRT/SRTET made a big mistake in scrapping the express service.


I removed the photo the make the quote smaller.

Why should I ride an express service that is 3 times more expensive and is 10 minutes "faster"? Yes, the express train has more comfy chair. But the journey is also very short. And you spent less time on comfy chair.

Thing is, the distance between Airport and City Center is to short to make any Express service make sense. People will ride express service only...

1. It isn't much more expensive than slow service. Slow service on ARL is 45THB (around 1.4USD). If express service is 55THB (around 1.7USD), I might ride it. In reality, it cost 150THB (4.6USD). Example is M'sia express service. It cost exactly the same from City Center to Airport on slower and faster service. As they always charge you a faster service price if you want to go to the Airport. So no reason to take slower train.

2. Slow service is very inconvenient, like no direct slow service to Airport. Example is Hong Kong where only Airport express run to the Airport. The slower Tung Chang line stops near the airport and you have to catch bus to the Airport.

Faster speed on short journey won't justify the higher cost for most people. If you want people to use faster train, you need to punished people for not using it. Another failed express system is Seoul's Inchoen Airport Express. It fail for the same reason as Bangkok's ARL as slower train is cheaper and too good to justify the higher cost of express train.


----------



## Wisarut

Blackraven said:


> IMHO,
> They should retained the Express Train service configuration.
> 
> I mean look at Indonesia for example.
> 
> Indonesia is poorer than Thailand...........yet their Airport uses an express or dedicated airport rail service.
> Imho, I think SRT/SRTET made a big mistake in scrapping the express service.


Sir, have you paid 150 Baht express service of Airport Link at all? If it is 55 - 60 Baht for express service in such distance, it would be justify for extra payment, not in case of 150 Baht for sure! You had better read the mindsets of Bangkokians as well as other Thai people before making such a judgement at the first place.


----------



## Blackraven

Wisarut said:


> Sir, have you paid 150 Baht express service of Airport Link at all? If it is 55 - 60 Baht for express service in such distance, it would be justify for extra payment, not in case of 150 Baht for sure! You had better read the mindsets of Bangkokians as well as other Thai people before making such a judgement at the first place.


I paid HKD$100 for Hong Kong Airport Express. A bit pricey but definitely worth it...........and guarantees that I get a seat on the train (every single time).

As for your statement, I would be willing to pay 90-150 THB for convenience, less time and _slightly_ more speed (due to lesser stops involved)


----------



## Unknow2

Blackraven said:


> I paid HKD$100 for Hong Kong Airport Express. A bit pricey but definitely worth it...........and guarantees that I get a seat on the train (every single time).
> 
> As for your statement, I would be willing to pay 90-150 THB for convenience, less time and _slightly_ more speed (due to lesser stops involved)


In short, the benefits Express line offered is so miniscule isn't justify the higher price. Sometimes it is faster to take City service too.

Post below is quite long. If you don't want to read it. Just read the *Bold* section.

As mentioned earlier, for Hong Kong you don't have much choice. Will you still use Hong Kong Airport Express if Tung Chung Line rns to the Airport and 1/3 the price and isn't much slower and you got a very high chance of getting a seat? You might use express line, but most people just won't. And if a lot of people don't using your train and you running an empty train, then it's not an sustainable system and you will run out of money very quickly. Bangkok ARL falls in this case. City Line service is just too good and too cheap or Express line is too rubbish and too expensive and no one bothers with it.

More importantly, on ARL sometimes Express service isn't faster than slower City service. Before they run Phaya Thai - Suvarnabhumi Express, there is Makkasan - Suvarnabhumi Express. Traveling from Airport to Phaya Thai via Express and City service take exactly the same time. From Phaya Thai to Suvarnabhumi, the City service is actually faster. Same goes for other station in the system. It is faster or took exactly the same time if you take slow City service. So if you go an Express service, you pay extra money for more comfy seat, sometimes slower service. Only instance that it will be slightly faster is if you travel to Makkasan (which is not so popular destination, as it is not in the City Center).

When they add Phaya Thai Express, it is more successful than the Makkasan - Suvarnabhumi Express (but still quite a failure). Offering slightly faster and more comfortable service from popular Phaya Thai station to Suvarnabhumi. *Yes, some people use it. But there just not enough demand to keep the line open (I think all Express service is net loss, financially). So they scrap it.*

ARL Express originally conceived as and Express service to Bang Sue and Don Muang. Which make much more sense as those are really far apart destination.


----------



## Wisarut

Blackraven said:


> I paid HKD$100 for Hong Kong Airport Express. A bit pricey but definitely worth it...........and guarantees that I get a seat on the train (every single time).
> 
> As for your statement, I would be willing to pay 90-150 THB for convenience, less time and _slightly_ more speed (due to lesser stops involved)


Better wait until High Speed train connecting 3 Airports to become a reality though. Take a look at this news:

January 2021 is the time to transfer the exappropriated land to CP All along with clearing the obstructive elements in Railway land so as to start the construction of High Speed train connecting 3 Airports with total distance of 220 km and budget of 224,544 Million Baht . However, extra budget of 4103 Million Baht from EEC board to remove the obstructive infrastructures out of Railway land as well as exappropriated land has become necessary since CP has pressed the demand for widening the landstrip of expropriated land from 25 meter wide to 40 meter wide at 5 places including the bridges across Bang Pakong river. This is quite quicker than the original plan of October 2021 though.

Before the payment for land expropriation in October to December 2020, there survey and marking the border poles for High Speed land along with the meetings with the local people who are going to give up their land for such construction must be started in April 2020 despite of Covid-19 epidemic. Further detailed surveys must be started in May 2020 while removing those slum dwellers along railway land. September 2020 is the day to come up how much they are going to pay for exappropriating the land. 

The preliminary result show that there are 931 land plots to be expropriated while there are 1352 huts of those who illegally occupied railway land including those who are setting their 498 huts that obstruct the route. 156 huts are willing to move out and accepting the compensation but need to take time to disasemble their huts and pack their belongings while the other 342 huts are willing to move out immediately.

Metropolitan Water Authority (MWA), Provincial Water Authority (PWA), Metropolitan Electricity Authority (MEA), are Provincial Electricity Authority (PEA) have received the budget of 490 million Baht from EEC but need budget clearance with Budget Bureau so as to start spending for infrastructure removal in 2020. 

Furthermore, the following agencies are asking for extra budget 1002 Million Baht from EEC for compensating construction afte they have to remove their infrastructures out of railway land and exappropriated land including: 41 million Baht from MWA 112 million Baht from PWA, 523 million Baht from PWA, 29 million Baht from MEA and 297 million Baht from BMA for the expansion of siphon tubes and sewage pipelines at Samsen canal. No need for further EIA report though.

5 bones of contention for widening the land strips from 25 meters to allow smooth construction:

1. Lad Krabang station -need to widen the landstrip to 35 meters with the length of 180 meter to allow widening curve radius.

2. km 63 + 777 to become 32 meters wide with the length of 140 meters to avoid hitting watergate of Irrigation Dept

3. Bang Pakong Bridge - 40 meters wide with the length of 1480 meters to allow the installation of heavy machines and prefabricated material to assemble the railway bridge.

4. Khao Chee Jan tunnel - 50 meters wide with the length of 440 meters to allow the installation of TBM to piericing the tunnel.

5. route to U-Tapao Airport - 40 meter wide with the length of 4100 meters to widen the curve radius to connect with U-Tapao Airport with access roads and local roads.

However, the extra land expropriation require appropriate budget optimization for such extra payment and it is still not so clear whether extra EIA on 5 critical sections has become necessary. So, CP All and SRT are going to raise issues to Environmental Policies and Planning Bureau to make such clarification. Need the extra land expropriation decree to cover the extra works but not to create the problem on track maintainance in 50 year concession.

There are three sections of land for high speed trains

*1. existing Airport Link of 28.5 km - getting once CP is paying 10671 million Baht within 2 years after signing the contract, which is October 2020. However, we need to wait until July 2020 for CP to make a final decion the payment of 10671 million Baht. Even after getting Airport Link structure, CP All will have to raise the Airport Link platforms to be at the same level as High Speed train. Some stations will have the platform areas narrowed by 10 cm to accommodated the wider High Speed train EMUs. Furthermore, the new signal system must accommodate both High Speed train and Airport LInk which is going to share the same tracks. Such station restructure have to be done from Midnight to 5 AM so as not to disrupt the service.*

New EMUs for Airport Link must come from the same producer of High Speed train EMUs to cut down the cost.

There are three choices for New EMUs for Airport Link and High Speed trains

1.1 Siemens from Germany

1.2 Japanese (defintely Hitachi - the same one used in Britain - no issue with narrow body EMU that can run at 250 kph)

1.3 CRRC (still has an issue with narrow body EMUs to be used as a new fleet of EMU for Airport Link).

the Covid 19 that plagues Italy so hard made the Italian choice disqualified.

2. Suvannabhum - U Tapao with the distance of 170 km within 15 to 24 months after signing th contract

*3. the biggest bone of contention - 22 km from Donmueang to Phayathai to be given within 27 to 48 months after signing the contract.

For the existing 9 sets of Siemens EMUs which will undergo the major maintainance in 2021 according to the schedule, there is a dilemma whether CP will have to continue using those EMUs by paying for spare parts and major maintainance works or to purchase 9 more EMUs from the new company to replace 9 sets of Siemens EMUs which have been used and abused to milk more revenue to feed SRT. Even CP All agrees to pay for maintainace 9 sets of existing EMUs, about 500 Millions Baht is in need to install the new signal systems in those EMUs to be able to run in tandem with the new fleet of EMUs for High Speed train and new fleet of EMU for Airport Link.

So far, the preliminary budget for existing EMUs is 5000 Million Baht while the new sets of EMU will cost around 500 - 400 million Baht per set - purchasing 9 new sets of EMUs means 4000 million Baht is in need.*

Furthermore, the new ticket system must accommodate both Maengmum cards which will become a reality in October 2020 along with TrueMoney Wallet system.

*Even though the ticket price for Airport Link from Phaythai to Suvannabhum remains 45 Baht per trip, the new service from Donmueang to Suvannabhum will be 97 Baht per trip maximum.*








เปิดแผน "ซี.พี." อัพเกรดแอร์พอร์ตลิงก์ ส่ง "ทรูมันนี่ วอลเล็ท" ชิงเค้กบัตรรถไฟฟ้า


เดดไลน์ไม่เกินเดือน ต.ค. 2564 ทางกลุ่ม ซี.พี.และพันธมิตร ต้องจ่าย 10,671 ล้านบาท ให้ "ร.ฟ.ท.-การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย" เพื่อใช้สิทธิเดินรถแอร์พอร์ตลิงก์




www.prachachat.net












รฟท.เร่งส่งมอบพื้นที่ไฮสปีด ตั้งเป้าแปลงแรก ม.ค.64


โครงการรถไฟความเร็วสูงเชื่อม 3 สนามบิน (ดอนเมือง สุวรรณภูมิ อู่ตะเภา) ได้มีการลงนามสัญญาร่วมลงทุนระหว่างการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (ร.ฟ.ท.) กับบริษัท รถไฟความเร็วสูงสายตะวันออกเชื่อมสามสนามบิน จำกัด ที่มีกลุ่มซีพีเป็นผู้ถือหุ้นใหญ่




www.bangkokbiznews.com












เคาะเวนคืนเพิ่ม 5 จุดขยายเขตทาง “ไฮสปีด 3 สนามบิน” ขีดเส้น ม.ค. 64 ส่งพื้นที่เปิดไซต์งาน


“คมนาคม” ขีดเส้น ม.ค. 64 ส่งมอบพื้นที่ให้กลุ่มซีพีเปิดไซต์งานก่อสร้างรถไฟเชื่อม 3 สนามบิน วางไทม์ไลน์ ทยอยจ่ายค่าทดแทนเวนคืน 931 แปลง และรื้อย้ายบุกรุกกว่า 1 พันหลัง พร้อมเคาะเวนคืนเพิ่ม 5 จุด ขยายเขตทางรถไฟจาก 25 เมตรเป็น 40 เมตร




mgronline.com












เร่งรฟท.ส่งมอบพื้นที่สร้างรถไฟความเร็วสูง


นายชัยวัฒน์ ทองคำคูณ ปลัดกระทรวงคมนาคม เป็นประธานการประชุมคณะทำงานเร่งรัดการส่งมอบพื้นที่และการรื้อย้ายสาธารณูปโภค โครงการรถไฟความเร็วสูงเชื่อมสามสนามบิน ครั้งที่ 3/2563 (ครั้งที่5) โดยที่ประชุมรับทราบผลการดำเนินงานของบริษัทรถไฟความเร็วสูงฯ และให้บริษัทฯ ติดตามประเด็นที่เกี่ยวข้องกับการส่งมอบพื้นที่




www.innnews.co.th












รฟท.เร่งส่งมอบพื้นที่ไฮสปีด ตั้งเป้าแปลงแรก ม.ค.64


โครงการรถไฟความเร็วสูงเชื่อม 3 สนามบิน (ดอนเมือง สุวรรณภูมิ อู่ตะเภา) ได้มีการลงนามสัญญาร่วมลงทุนระหว่างการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (ร.ฟ.ท.) กับบริษัท รถไฟความเร็วสูงสายตะวันออกเชื่อมสามสนามบิน จำกัด ที่มีกลุ่มซีพีเป็นผู้ถือหุ้นใหญ่




www.bangkokbiznews.com












ม.ค.ปีหน้าปิดจ็อบเวนคืน-รื้อย้ายสร้างไฮสปีด ซี.พี.


รัฐเร่งเคลียร์ "เวนคืน-บุกรุก" ไฮสปีด 3 สนามบิน ปรับแผนให้ปิดจ็อบจบ ม.ค. 64 "ซี.พี." ขอขยายเขตทางเพิ่ม 5 จุด เปิดพื้นที่ติดตั้งไซต์ ปรับรัศมีโค้ง




www.prachachat.net


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Blackraven said:


> IMHO,
> They should retained the Express Train service configuration.
> 
> I mean look at Indonesia for example.
> 
> Indonesia is poorer than Thailand...........yet their Airport uses an express or dedicated airport rail service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imho, I think SRT/SRTET made a big mistake in scrapping the express service.


But they has said "SRTET's Airport Rail Link express line will be reopening during expension completed and opened"?


----------



## Wisarut

Testrun from Kasetsart University to Wat Phra Sri station is quite successful going to run 1-2 sets a day until the long test run in May 2020 before opening the service to Wat Phra Sri station on 3 June 2020. There will be 4 stations between Kasetsart University to Wat Phra Sri station

1) Forestry Department station BMA Government Clinic No. 24 and Chatuchak Post Office
2) Bang Bua station between Bang Bua Primary school and Sri Pathum University
3) the 11th Infantry Regiment (N16) - between PTT Gas station the Bangkhen bus depot of BMTA
4) Wat Phra Sri station (N17) at Laksi circle - with gate in front of Amarin Niwet, the curve to Bang Khen district office,








“BTS” วิ่งยาวสถานีวัดพระศรีฯ พร้อมบริการต้นมิ.ย.


“เคที”เผยเปิดทดสอบเดินรถบีทีเอสถึงสถานีวัดพระศรีมหาธาตุฯฉลุย ช่วงแรกเริ่ม1-2 ขบวนต่อวัน กลางเดือนพ.ค.เป็นต้นไปวิ่งยาวต่อเนื่องจาก 4 สถานีทุกขบวนเสมือนจริง พร้อมที่จะเปิดให้บริการต้นเดือนมิ.ย. นี้ ส่วนตลอดสายถึงคูคตวิ่งปลายปี




www.thansettakij.com












พ.ค.ขายซองประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม BTS เปิดบริการ "สถานีม.เกษตร-วัดพระศรี" 3 มิ.ย.


สปีดรถไฟฟ้ากรุงเทพฯ ปริมณฑล รฟม.เร่งประมูลสายสีส้ม "บางขุนนนท์-ศูนย์วัฒนธรรม-มีนบุรี" ดึงเอกชน PPP 30 ปี สร้าง เดินรถ ซ่อมบำรุง 1.42 แสนล้าน




www.prachachat.net












BTS ถึงวัดพระศรีมหาธาตุ ลองวิ่งรถไร้ปัญหา สถานีใกล้ 100% มิถุนายนนี้เปิดวิ่ง


บมจ.บีทีเอสซีได้นำขบวนรถไฟฟ้ามาทดสอบเดินรถในเส้นทางส่วนต่อขยายสายสีเขียวช่วงหมอชิต-สะพานใหม่-คูคต จากสถานีมหาวิทยาลัยเกษตรศาสตร์ (N13) เพิ่มเติมอีก 4 สถานี




www.thairath.co.th


----------



## Appleich

*Test run on Green Line:*
Royal Forest Department (N14) → Wat Phra Sri Mahathat (N17)














Source: Krungthep Thanakom Limited
































Source: Bangkok Mass Transit System PCL.


----------



## knrOctober

SRT Dark Red Line trial runs on test route.


----------



## Otoro-san

Is the whole SRT Dark Red Line completed? What sections they are testing now and when is the opening? Very nice


----------



## Wisarut

Otoro-san said:


> Is the whole SRT Dark Red Line completed? What sections they are testing now and when is the opening? Very nice


Structure is almost done but electrification and EMU supplying from Hitachi factory has not been done yet ... but still good enough for test run anyway.

BTW, MoT as well as SRT men factions who disagre with SRT Union are going to reject the SRT Union's ideas of setting up a subsidiary to run red line commuter to allow them to milk SRT red line commuter at the expense of poor rolling stock maintainance as they have done to Airport Link. They prefer PPP (public - private private participations with concession) instead due to their own distrust toward SRT Union. 

SRT Union have *created too many enemies* while alienating both the passengers and those enterpreneurs who ask SRT men to run cargo trains due to their frequent strikes to protect their own intertests to the point that the ideas of PPP are remedy for the illness of SRT under serious consideration by the government and the government even inplicitly consider SRT union as* one of the reasons behind SRT Illiness*. 

PPP in question is including the construction of 4 extension of red line commuter networks and the concession to run red line commuter networks with the price tag of 67575.37 Million Baht Baht. The PP deal is 60% public and 40% private. However, private sector needs to pay 20000 Million Baht investmernt on signal installation and EMUs as a part of the deal. 

BTW, the construction delays on Bangsue Central and maintainance Center due to the removal of pipelines, public utilities in Bangsue Yard and Phahonyothin Freight Station forced the contractors (STECON and Unique Engineering) to ask for 512 day extension and delays on the construction of Bangsue Central and maintainance Center has caused the chain reaction to cause delay on contract 3 (Electrification, Electromechanic, signal installation). It remains to be seen how much extension SRT board is going to give to contractors. 

Worse still is the Variation Order (VO) to deal with cost overrun of 10,345 Million Baht including 6000 Million Baht cost overrun on Bangsue Central and Maintainance Center which JICA refuses to give to SRT, so SRT has to use domestic sources to deal with cost coverrun. PPP Deal could help to pay for this cost overrun though. 

The list of PPP deal (4 extensions + Variation Order whcih is the source of cost overrun) are including 

1. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit 8.84 km at 6,570.40 Million Baht
2. Talingchan - Salaya 14.8 km at 10,202.18 Million Baht
3. Talingchan - Siriraj [AKA Thonburi railway terminus] 4.3 km at 6,645.03 Million Baht
4. Bangsue - Phyathai - Hua Mark and Bangsue - Hua Lamphong 25.9 km at 44,157.76 Million Baht
5. Variation Order 10,345 Million Baht
total: 77920.37 Million Baht (67575.37 Million Baht if VO has not been included).
This PPP deal is going to delay the service by a year to 2022.








“ศักดิ์สยาม” ล้มแผนตั้งบริษัทลูกสีแดง ดันเปิด PPP ก่อสร้างส่วนต่อขยายพร้อมเดินรถตลอดสาย


“ศักดิ์สยาม” ล้มตั้งบริษัทลูกสายสีแดง ดันเปิด PPP ให้เอกชนร่วมลงทุนเดินรถสีแดงตลอดสาย พ่วงก่อสร้างส่วนต่อขยาย 4 เส้นทาง มูลค่ากว่า 6.7 หมื่นล้าน เสนอ “นายกฯ” ประหยัดงบรัฐไปช่วยแก้วิกฤต “โควิด-19” สั่ง ร.ฟ.ท.เร่งศึกษารายละเอียด




mgronline.com












“ศักดิ์สยาม” ดึงเอกชนเสียบเดินรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง เลื่อนเปิดปี’65


"บิ๊กตู่-สมคิด" ไฟเขียว "ศักดิ์สยาม" รื้อเดินรถสายสีแดง ดึงเอกชนเสียบเลื่อนเปิดปี 65 นายศักดิ์สยาม ชิดชอบ รัฐมนตรีว่าการกระทรวงคมนาคม เปิดเผยว่า




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Wisarut

There are 4 types of stations on Pink Line Monorail

Type 1: three floor station - ground level, ticket selling level and platform level in 26 stations









1. Nonthaburi Government Complex
2. Kaerai
3. Sanambin Nam
4. Sammakkhi
5. Irrigation Dept
6. Pakkret Intersection
7. Pakkret Bypass
8. Chaeng Watthana - Pakkret 28
9. Sri Rat
10. Chaeng Watthana 14
11. Chaeng Watthana Government Complex
12. TOT
13. Rajabhat Phra Nakhon
14. Ram Indra 3
15. Lad Pla Khao
16. Ram Indra km. 4
17. Maiyalarb
18. Watcharaphon
19. Ram Indra km. 6
20. Khoo Bon
21. Ram Indra km. 9
22. Ram Indra Ring Road
23. Noppharat
24. Bang Chan
25. Setthabut Bumphen
26. Talad Minburi

Type 2: Two floor station with central platform - ticket selling level at the Ground and Platform level at the following station:









1. Mueangthong Thani - in front of Chaeng Watthana - Pakkret Soi 35

Type 3: Two floor station with side platform - ticket selling level at the Ground and Platform level at the following stations:








1. Laksi - interchange with red line commuter
2. Minburi - at Suwinthawongse 

g]https://scontent.fbkk2-6.fna.fbcdn....83690ec1ceeb4e75833878&oe=5ECE60CD[/img\[imng
Type 4: 2 floor with separated building - ticket selling level at the Ground and Platform level at the following station:

1. Wat Phra Sri station - interchange with Green line MRT 





__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/2815661598540645


----------



## fwiarda

What is the status of the double tracking at Saphan Taksin BTS station?


----------



## Appleich

Still in discussions, expected to go ahead within this year but with all the recent situation with COVID-19, I highly doubt that.

BTS Again Floats Plan to Close, Rebuild Saphan Taksin Station

A close-up look on Red Line's test run:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=301006064235625






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1101509040217463


----------



## redcode

so have they closed the station as announced earlier yet? and why does that section only have one track in the first place?


----------



## Wisarut

redcode said:


> so have they closed the station as announced earlier yet? and why does that section only have one track in the first place?


Already announced but Thai journalists or even foreign correspondents in Bangkok are too lazy to make such a quick translation to make it known around.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Bangkok metro is progressing very well. The light green line extension towards north is progressing satisfactorily. I hope in this year, the extension will be opened up to Khookhut. Then it will be a really long line.

Beside this, the blue line lariat is coming to end. It was planned to open Sirindhon to Tha Pra in February 2020. Has it opened now? If not, when it will be opened?

I hope in future, it will be a strong metro system.


----------



## Wisarut

Ashis Mitra said:


> Bangkok metro is progressing very well. The light green line extension towards north is progressing satisfactorily. I hope in this year, the extension will be opened up to Khookhut. Then it will be a really long line.
> 
> Beside this, the blue line lariat is coming to end. It was planned to open Sirindhon to Tha Pra in February 2020. Has it opened now? If not, when it will be opened?
> 
> I hope in future, it will be a strong metro system.


Already opened Sirindhorn to Tha Phra on 29 March 2020.
Next is extension to Wat Phra Sri on 3 June 2020 before heading to Khoo Khot by the end of 2020.
Next on the line - red line commuter which is in conflict between Ministry of Transport vs SRT Union


----------



## ajw373

redcode said:


> so have they closed the station as announced earlier yet? and why does that section only have one track in the first place?


Not sure if it has closed, but as to why it is single track, the article makes mention that it was only a temporary station. 

It was originally the terminus of the Silom line. As it is built on the approach to Taksin bridge with the tracks and road at the same height there is only enough space for two tracks between the road. With the road there is no space for a station. So the solution was to build one platform on the space the second track would have otherwise taken. 

As a terminus station it was workable, though did at time cause congestion, but now the line has been extended over the river it is a through station and a nightmare for congestion.


----------



## Appleich

redcode said:


> so have they closed the station as announced earlier yet? and why does that section only have one track in the first place?


It was meant to serve as "temporary terminus" at the begining and the plan was to dismantle it once the line is extended. However, it grew into a major connecting hub to the river (via Choa Phraya express ferry) with popular demands from surrounding areas (many hotels and communities along Chareon Krung Road) over the years, forcing authorities to abandon the plan and find a solution to this bottleneck situation on Silom Line.



Ashis Mitra said:


> Bangkok metro is progressing very well. The light green line extension towards north is progressing satisfactorily. I hope in this year, the extension will be opened up to Khookhut. Then it will be a really long line.
> 
> Beside this, the blue line lariat is coming to end. It was planned to open Sirindhon to Tha Pra in February 2020. Has it opened now? If not, when it will be opened?
> 
> I hope in future, it will be a strong metro system.


The whole extended section of the line is officially in service since March 30:


----------



## Wisarut

the endless political football between MRTA vs other agencies about the land transfers along Pink line monorail and yellow line monorail have caused the serious delay on opening the full system of pink line monorail and yellow line monorail in the following matters:

Yellow line monorail:

the issue of Depot at Wat Sri Iam interchange, 
the demolition of the old flyover to construct the new flyover across Bang Kapi intersection 

Solution for Yellow line monorail: 265 day extension - delaying the opening from October 2021 to July 2022. However, MRTA would like to ask BTSC to make a partial opening from Samrong to Hua Mark to make a connection along Sri Nakharin road in October 2021.

Pink line monorail: even worse since 

those Provincial Hall of Nonthaburi has asked for relocating Nonthaburi Government Complex station from being closed to Purple line MRT to be further away by about 300 meters since the station building of Pink line monorail has obstructed the public park inside Nonthaburi Government Complex. 
Worse still is the relocation of Chang Watthana Government complex station since the planned station got the complain from those who use government complex that it has obstructed the Fengshui.
the construction of flyover across Siam Park intersection by BMA has caused the relocation of Noppharat Ratchathani station.
the slum dwellers along Prem Prachakorn canal and Thanon canal - just recently moved out to make the way for the construction.
Solution: Partial opening from Minburi to Wat Prasri station to interchange with Green line Skytrain in October 2021,

Now, the government has issued the decree for Southern extension of Purple line MRT across Rattanakosin Island with underwater tunnel across Chao Phraya with 17 stations (10 underground with total distance of 12 km 7 elevated stations with total distance of 11.6 km) from Tao Poon to Kru Nai with the price tag of 124,791 Million Baht. The bidding started by the end of 2020 for 6 contracts (4 underground, 1 elevated, 1 platelaying) to start the construction in 2021 and done in 2026.

the list of stations:
Underground:
1. National Assembly
2. Sri Yan
3. Vajara Hospital
4. National Library
5. Bang Khun Phrom
6. Phan Fah (Connecting with Orange line MRT)
7. Samyod (Connecting with Blue ring)
8. Memorail Bridge (Gold line AGT)
9. Wongwian Yai (BTS Skytrain and Mahachai commuter)
10. Samreh

Elevated station

11. Dao Khanong
12. Bang Pa Kaew
13. Bang Pakok (Park and ride)
14. Rama 9 Bridge (Likely to change to Pracha Uthit intersection)
15. Rat Boorana (Park and ride)
16. Pra Padaeng
17. Kru Nai









ครม. เห็นชอบ พ.ร.ฎ.เวนคืนสีม่วงใต้ รฟม.เตรียมปักหมุดแนวเขตที่ดิน


ครม.เห็นชอบ พ.ร.ฎ.เวนคืนรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วงใต้ รฟม.เตรียมสำรวจปักหมุดแนวเวนคืน ตั้งเป้าก่อสร้างปี 64




mgronline.com












ครม.เห็นชอบ พ.ร.ฎ.กำหนดเขตที่ดินเวนคืน รถไฟฟ้า เตาปูน-ราษฎร์บูรณะ


ครม.เห็นชอบ พ.ร.ฎ.กำหนดเขตที่ดินเวนคืน และร่าง พ.ร.ฎ.กำหนดเขตที่ดิน ดำเนินการเพื่อกิจการขนส่งมวลชน ท้องที่ กทม.และ จ.สมุทรปราการ เพื่อดำเนินโครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วง ช่วงเตาปูน-ราษฎร์บูรณะ




www.thairath.co.th












เวนคืนสายสีม่วง 1.5 หมื่นล้าน 3 รถไฟฟ้าขอเยียวยายืดสัญญาก่อสร้าง


ไซต์รถไฟฟ้าส้ม ชมพู เหลืองป่วน บิ๊กรับเหมา "ช.การช่าง-ซิโน-ไทยฯ-อิตาเลียนไทยฯ-ยูนิคฯ" พร้อมใจยื่นหนังสือสงวนสิทธิ์ขอเคลม ยืดสัญญาก่อสร้าง




www.prachachat.net












เลื่อนเปิดให้บริการ “สายสีเหลือง”ไปปี65


บอร์ด รฟม. มีมติ ขยายสัญญา ก่อสร้างโครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเหลืองช่วงลาดพร้าว-สำโรงออกไปอีก265วันเนื่องจากการส่งมอบพื้นที่ล่าช้า กระทบเลื่อนเปิดให้บริการจาก ต.ค.64เป็นก.ค.65




www.thansettakij.com












รถไฟฟ้าสีเหลืองสะดุดส่งมอบ พท.ล่าช้า บอร์ด รฟม.เคาะขยายเวลาเลื่อนเปิดปี 65


รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเหลืองติดหล่มปรับแบบ เหตุใช้พื้นที่หน่วยงานอื่น ทำส่งมอบพื้นที่ล่าช้า บอร์ด รฟม.เคาะขยายเวลาก่อสร้างอีก 265 วัน ปรับแผน เลื่อนเปิดไปเป็นปี 65 ส่วนสีชมพูเจอหนักกว่า เร่งประเมินต่อเวลาก่อสร้าง




mgronline.com


----------



## In Fra Structure

I live opposite Seacon Square Srinakarin and I do hope that decide to open the line from Samrong to Huamark first. I will ask STEC.


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> Pink line monorail: even worse since
> 
> those Provincial Hall of Nonthaburi has asked for relocating Nonthaburi Government Complex station from being closed to Purple line MRT to be further away by about 300 meters since the station building of Pink line monorail has obstructed the public park inside Nonthaburi Government Complex.
> Worse still is the relocation of Chang Watthana Government complex station since the planned station got the complain from those who use government complex that it has obstructed the Fengshui.
> the construction of flyover across Siam Park intersection by BMA has caused the relocation of Noppharat Ratchathani station.
> the slum dwellers along Prem Prachakorn canal and Thanon canal - just recently moved out to make the way for the construction.
> Solution: Partial opening from Minburi to Wat Prasri station to interchange with Green line Skytrain in October 2021


Reason for relocating Nonthaburi Government Complex is utterly non-sense. They want to move station away from Purple line station and discourage connection between 2 lines. Just because it obstruct the public park? And after that, build a huge skywalk connecting 2 stations, which will obstruct a public park away. Why????

If they want to connect to a nearby department store so much. Build the Pink line station in the same spot and connect it to a department store with skywalk. That would be easier.


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> Reason for relocating Nonthaburi Government Complex is utterly non-sense. They want to move station away from Purple line station and discourage connection between 2 lines. Just because it obstruct the public park? And after that, build a huge skywalk connecting 2 stations, which will obstruct a public park away. Why????
> 
> If they want to connect to a nearby department store so much. Build the Pink line station in the same spot and connect it to a department store with skywalk. That would be easier.


Political football between different bureaucrats as usual.


----------



## Codename B

Red lines trains




__ https://www.facebook.com/222323771159492/posts/3007123646012810






__ https://www.facebook.com/222323771159492/posts/3002717576453417



Pink line monorail train




__ https://www.facebook.com/1432778130307513/posts/2555038824748099






__ https://www.facebook.com/1432778130307513/posts/2455137884738194


----------



## Codename B

It turns out the images of the pink line train are not to be shared to the public, so the poster has since deleted it.
It looked good though.


----------



## Unknow2

Codename B said:


> It turns out the images of the pink line train are not to be shared to the public, so the poster has since deleted it.
> It looked good though.


Quite interesting that they move away from red & blue colour scheme they use on current BTS EMUs. Also, they learnt how to make square door window now. Finally!!

Personally, I preferred train colour to match the line they served on (like Bangkok's MRT, Japanese, S.Korea and China) rather than one colour scheme on all lines (like BTS, Hong Kong and London)

But ads screen with loud speaker near the front observation area? C'mon. Do they gonna wrap the front pane in ads or forced us to say ads motto they play on a train before leaving the system in the future? MRT already asked (luckly, not enforced) not wearing headphone on 2 ears.


----------



## Wisarut

ITD has finished digging the tunnel around Lam Salee Intersection, allowing the reopening of the inbound lane of Lam Salee flyover on 11 May 2020 to give some traffic relieve for those who have to travel across Lam Salee intersection. So far, Orange Line MRT. The eastern section of Orange line MRT is 60.60% done, ready to be opened in 2024.
ดีเดย์ เปิดสะพานข้ามแยกลำสาลี ลุยสายสีส้ม 
ITD สร้างอุโมงค์"สถานีลำสาลี"สายสีส้มเสร็จแล้ว เปิดใช้สะพานข้ามแยกฝั่งขาเข้า11พ.ค.นี้ 

Plan for the construction of Western section of Orange Line MRT is in hot water since EIA Clearance has not been approved yet, so the cabinet has to reject the Land expropriation decree for the construction of Western section of Orange Line MRT which need land expropriations on 505 land plots and 331 houses. This has effectively delay the bidding for 30-year PPP to run both Eastern and Western section of Orange line MRT, delaying the opening of Eastern section of Orange line MRT. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2593771774177658


----------



## Codename B

BTS preparing to open 4 more stations for the Light Green Line Northern Extension in June.




__ https://www.facebook.com/185513641494259/posts/3035292246516370


----------



## Wisarut

Another case of political footballs for red line commuter, Saksiam ordering the delay on opening Bangsue Central along with red line commuter due to the issue of Variation Order (VO) on red line commuter construction of 10,345 Million Baht which JICA refuses to grant a loan to cover this kind of cost overrun which already balloned up the project from 50,000 Million Baht to 100,000 Million Baht along with 512 day extension due to the delay of removing the oil and gas pipelines on the railway land even though SRT is likely to grant just 1 years and 4 months (about 485 days) extension.

Saksiam BADLY wants to set up PPP to run red line commuter networks along future extensions due to his deep distrust on SRT Union who wants to run red line commuter as their subsidiaries which has been endorsed by those railway men who are not SRT Union along with his personal hatred toward railway men due to the issue of Railway land at Khao Kradong in downtown Buriram, the ONLY place for SRT to make quarry. 

The PPP in question will require the concession holders to pay for 130 EMUs at 32,000 Million Baht along with the Variation Order on red line commuter construction of 10,345 Million in exchange for concession to run red line commuter networks and and future extensions with the total price tag of 67,575.37 Million Baht including

1. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit - 8.84 km at 6,570.40 Million Baht
2. Talingchan - Salaya - 14.8 km at 10,202.18 Million Baht
3. Talingchan - Siriraj - 4.3 km at 6,645.03 Million Baht
4. Bangsue - Phayathai - Hua Mark and Bangsue - Hua Lamphong - 25.9 km at 44,157.76 Million Baht 

According to the masterplan, red line commuter networks are to be expanded further from Thammasart Rangsit to Ban Phachi (46 km), Hua Lamphong to Mahachai (36 km) and Mahachai to Pak Tho via Maeklong along with Salaya to Pak Tho - effectively electrifying Maeklong railway and connect Maeklong railway with the main line network. 

The PPP will force SRT to delay the opening of both Bangsue central and red line commuter networks by a year or longer to be possible running in May 2022 to December 2022 for sure. 

Nevertheless, Saksiam keeps Insisting the idea of PPP as the way to ease the government's budget burden due to the ongoing Covid-19 epidemic. This epidemic already pushed SRT in the serious dilemma after virtually all passenger trains have been cancelled due to ongoing epidemic. However, the bitter experience with private concession like Hopewell has made so many SRT Union unhappy with PPP. Let's see how the government has come up with PPP in the way not to repeat the same mistake as Hopewell fiasco. 









รถไฟสีแดงสร้างมาราธอน 10 ปี “ศักดิ์สยาม” สบช่องล้มบริษัทลูก ปั้น “อภิโปรเจกต์” เปิด PPP จุดเปลี่ยนรถไฟไทย 100 ปี


ปัญหาอุปสรรคในการก่อสร้างระบบรถไฟชานเมือง (สายสีแดง) ช่วงบางซื่อ-รังสิต ทำให้ล่าสุดการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (ร.ฟ.ท.) จำเป็นต้องขยายระยะเวลาก่อสร้างออกไปอีกอย่างน้อย 1 ปี 4 เดือน




mgronline.com












“ศักดิ์สยาม” ดึงเอกชนเสียบเดินรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง เลื่อนเปิดปี’65


"บิ๊กตู่-สมคิด" ไฟเขียว "ศักดิ์สยาม" รื้อเดินรถสายสีแดง ดึงเอกชนเสียบเลื่อนเปิดปี 65 นายศักดิ์สยาม ชิดชอบ รัฐมนตรีว่าการกระทรวงคมนาคม เปิดเผยว่า




www.prachachat.net












“ศักดิ์สยาม” ล้มแผนตั้งบริษัทลูกสีแดง ดันเปิด PPP ก่อสร้างส่วนต่อขยายพร้อมเดินรถตลอดสาย


“ศักดิ์สยาม” ล้มตั้งบริษัทลูกสายสีแดง ดันเปิด PPP ให้เอกชนร่วมลงทุนเดินรถสีแดงตลอดสาย พ่วงก่อสร้างส่วนต่อขยาย 4 เส้นทาง มูลค่ากว่า 6.7 หมื่นล้าน เสนอ “นายกฯ” ประหยัดงบรัฐไปช่วยแก้วิกฤต “โควิด-19” สั่ง ร.ฟ.ท.เร่งศึกษารายละเอียด




mgronline.com




"รถไฟ" วืดเดินรถสายสีแดง "ศักดิ์สยาม" ดึงเอกชนเสียบ 








รถไฟสีแดงสร้างมาราธอน 10 ปี “ศักดิ์สยาม” สบช่องล้มบริษัทลูก ปั้น “อภิโปรเจกต์” เปิด PPP จุดเปลี่ยนรถไฟไทย 100 ปี


ปัญหาอุปสรรคในการก่อสร้างระบบรถไฟชานเมือง (สายสีแดง) ช่วงบางซื่อ-รังสิต ทำให้ล่าสุดการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (ร.ฟ.ท.) จำเป็นต้องขยายระยะเวลาก่อสร้างออกไปอีกอย่างน้อย 1 ปี 4 เดือน




mgronline.com


----------



## js2017

Wisarut said:


> This new airconditioned catamaran ships with 18 knot max speed and 200 seats of Chao Phraya Express Boat are to be inaugurated on 16 March 2020 and officially start the service on 1 April 2020 as *the Red Flag Riva express* from Nonthaburi to Sathon with stop over the following piers
> 
> 1. Rama 7
> 2. Thewet
> 3. Rachinee - connecting wht MRT Blue ring at Sanam Chai station
> 4. Sathon piet
> 
> Payment can be done through Rabbit cards though
> 
> Chao Phraya express boat even consider making a weekend service from Sathon Pier to Ayutthya once a day.
> 
> Furthermore, Chao Phraya Express Boat is asking Harbor Dept to set up the New Pontoon at Bang Pho Pier to accommodate *the Red Flag Riva express* so as to pick up the passengers from Bang Pho station of Blue ring.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3180182585347977&id=648780028488258
> 
> 
> https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9630000015704


Has anyone actually seen these operating yet??? (Supposed to start already on 1 April 2020.)


----------



## Codename B

Operational date is May 18.




__ https://www.facebook.com/648780028488258/posts/3401577899875110


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Wisarut said:


> the endless political football between MRTA vs other agencies about the land transfers along Pink line monorail and yellow line monorail have caused the serious delay on opening the full system of pink line monorail and yellow line monorail in the following matters:
> 
> Yellow line monorail:
> 
> the issue of Depot at Wat Sri Iam interchange,
> the demolition of the old flyover to construct the new flyover across Bang Kapi intersection
> Solution for Yellow line monorail: 265 day extension - delaying the opening from October 2021 to July 2022. However, MRTA would like to ask BTSC to make a partial opening from Samrong to Hua Mark to make a connection along Sri Nakharin road in October 2021.
> 
> Pink line monorail: even worse since
> 
> those Provincial Hall of Nonthaburi has asked for relocating Nonthaburi Government Complex station from being closed to Purple line MRT to be further away by about 300 meters since the station building of Pink line monorail has obstructed the public park inside Nonthaburi Government Complex.
> Worse still is the relocation of Chang Watthana Government complex station since the planned station got the complain from those who use government complex that it has obstructed the Fengshui.
> the construction of flyover across Siam Park intersection by BMA has caused the relocation of Noppharat Ratchathani station.
> the slum dwellers along Prem Prachakorn canal and Thanon canal - just recently moved out to make the way for the construction.
> Solution: Partial opening from Minburi to Wat Prasri station to interchange with Green line Skytrain in October 2021,
> 
> Now, the government has issued the decree for Southern extension of Purple line MRT across Rattanakosin Island with underwater tunnel across Chao Phraya with 17 stations (10 underground with total distance of 12 km 7 elevated stations with total distance of 11.6 km) from Tao Poon to Kru Nai with the price tag of 124,791 Million Baht. The bidding started by the end of 2020 for 6 contracts (4 underground, 1 elevated, 1 platelaying) to start the construction in 2021 and done in 2026.
> 
> the list of stations:
> Underground:
> 1. National Assembly
> 2. Sri Yan
> 3. Vajara Hospital
> 4. National Library
> 5. Bang Khun Phrom
> 6. Phan Fah (Connecting with Orange line MRT)
> 7. Samyod (Connecting with Blue ring)
> 8. Memorail Bridge (Gold line AGT)
> 9. Wongwian Yai (BTS Skytrain and Mahachai commuter)
> 10. Samreh
> 
> Elevated station
> 
> 11. Dao Khanong
> 12. Bang Pa Kaew
> 13. Bang Pakok (Park and ride)
> 14. Rama 9 Bridge (Likely to change to Pracha Uthit intersection)
> 15. Rat Boorana (Park and ride)
> 16. Pra Padaeng
> 17. Kru Nai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ครม. เห็นชอบ พ.ร.ฎ.เวนคืนสีม่วงใต้ รฟม.เตรียมปักหมุดแนวเขตที่ดิน
> 
> 
> ครม.เห็นชอบ พ.ร.ฎ.เวนคืนรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วงใต้ รฟม.เตรียมสำรวจปักหมุดแนวเวนคืน ตั้งเป้าก่อสร้างปี 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgronline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ครม.เห็นชอบ พ.ร.ฎ.กำหนดเขตที่ดินเวนคืน รถไฟฟ้า เตาปูน-ราษฎร์บูรณะ
> 
> 
> ครม.เห็นชอบ พ.ร.ฎ.กำหนดเขตที่ดินเวนคืน และร่าง พ.ร.ฎ.กำหนดเขตที่ดิน ดำเนินการเพื่อกิจการขนส่งมวลชน ท้องที่ กทม.และ จ.สมุทรปราการ เพื่อดำเนินโครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วง ช่วงเตาปูน-ราษฎร์บูรณะ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thairath.co.th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เวนคืนสายสีม่วง 1.5 หมื่นล้าน 3 รถไฟฟ้าขอเยียวยายืดสัญญาก่อสร้าง
> 
> 
> ไซต์รถไฟฟ้าส้ม ชมพู เหลืองป่วน บิ๊กรับเหมา "ช.การช่าง-ซิโน-ไทยฯ-อิตาเลียนไทยฯ-ยูนิคฯ" พร้อมใจยื่นหนังสือสงวนสิทธิ์ขอเคลม ยืดสัญญาก่อสร้าง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prachachat.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เลื่อนเปิดให้บริการ “สายสีเหลือง”ไปปี65
> 
> 
> บอร์ด รฟม. มีมติ ขยายสัญญา ก่อสร้างโครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเหลืองช่วงลาดพร้าว-สำโรงออกไปอีก265วันเนื่องจากการส่งมอบพื้นที่ล่าช้า กระทบเลื่อนเปิดให้บริการจาก ต.ค.64เป็นก.ค.65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thansettakij.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> รถไฟฟ้าสีเหลืองสะดุดส่งมอบ พท.ล่าช้า บอร์ด รฟม.เคาะขยายเวลาเลื่อนเปิดปี 65
> 
> 
> รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเหลืองติดหล่มปรับแบบ เหตุใช้พื้นที่หน่วยงานอื่น ทำส่งมอบพื้นที่ล่าช้า บอร์ด รฟม.เคาะขยายเวลาก่อสร้างอีก 265 วัน ปรับแผน เลื่อนเปิดไปเป็นปี 65 ส่วนสีชมพูเจอหนักกว่า เร่งประเมินต่อเวลาก่อสร้าง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgronline.com


That mean they will to build the ARM Connecting from Nopparatrajathanee Hospital MRTA Pink Line Station to Siam Amazing Park, Right?


----------



## hkskyline

Operational hours are slowly normalizing.









BTS, MRT extend hours to match shorter curfew


Both the BTS Skytrain and the MRT subway has announced they will adjust their service hours, following the government's cut of the curfew by one hour to 11pm-4am.




www.bangkokpost.com


----------



## Wisarut

chaodeknoi2016 said:


> That mean they will to build the ARM Connecting from Nopparatrajathanee Hospital MRTA Pink Line Station to Siam Amazing Park, Right?


NO - it is not in that case. It is the way to move Noppharat Ratchathani station to make the way for the flyover across Siam Park intersection!


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Wisarut said:


> NO - it is not in that case. It is the way to move Noppharat Ratchathani station to make the way for the flyover across Siam Park intersection!


What flyover across?


----------



## Wisarut

chaodeknoi2016 said:


> What flyover across?


Dealing with traffic at that intersection


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Wisarut said:


> Dealing with traffic at that intersection


and what about Siam Park intersection?


----------



## Wisarut

chaodeknoi2016 said:


> and what about Siam Park intersection?


I have referred to Siam Park intersection already so I just simply omitted the name of intersection.


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Wisarut said:


> I have referred to Siam Park intersection already so I just simply omitted the name of intersection.


oh fine, thank you!


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Wisarut said:


> I have referred to Siam Park intersection already so I just simply omitted the name of intersection.


Check it out on my plans!


----------



## Codename B

Gold Line train unveiled, before arriving in Thailand in June 2020.

Designed and installed by the Thai engineering team of AMR Asia




__ https://www.facebook.com/228715883806083/posts/4211304508880514



Edit: just like that the image is gone again 😂 

The final color scheme might look like this:










Progress of the line from May 7, 2020.




__ https://www.facebook.com/247325345824128/posts/660387741184551


----------



## Blackraven

Wisarut said:


> Now, the number of passengers of Bangkok mass transit systems have been shot up to 600000 passengers a day after the relaxing of the restriction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> รถไฟฟ้าแน่น! เกิน 6 แสน/วัน กรมรางเตรียมถกมาตรการรับคลายล็อกเฟส 4
> 
> 
> “กรมราง” เตรียมถกผู้ให้บริการรถไฟฟ้าหามาตรการรองรับการเดินทางหลังคลายล็อกระยะ 4 คาดผู้โดยสารจะเพิ่ม 1 ล้านคน มีทั้งเปิดเทอมและช่วงหน้าฝน เว้นระยะห่างอาจทำไม่ได้ “ศักดิ์สยาม” สั่งรวบรวมข้อมูลชง ศบค.พิจารณา ย้ำขบวนรถต้องมีเพียงพอ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgronline.com


I see.
I'm assuming ARL is not congested (since BKK airport flights are limited / low demand)


----------



## Unknow2

Blackraven said:


> I see.
> I'm assuming ARL is not congested (since BKK airport flights are limited / low demand)


I think it still is. ARL is the only line that served Eastern part of Bangkok. Daily commuters share lots of the trip. Not just tourist.


----------



## Appleich

*MRT Tao Poon Interchange and Bang Sue Grand Station:*


City of the angel, Railroad connection point Morning in the capital Bangkok., Thailand by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

*Chao Phraya Sky Park*
is now completed

The first park in the world to cross a river. The park is built on the unfinished skytrain structure (Lavalin Skytrain) built in 1984 in the middle of Chao Phraya River.

The trees are still small and growing, so don't expect any shade from them now. The sky park is also linked with two parks on both side of the river.










































































































__ https://www.facebook.com/1683658098593742/posts/2459011477725063










จากโครงสร้างทิ้งร้าง สู่การเป็น ‘สวนลอยฟ้าเจ้าพระยา’ สะพานเชื่อมแห่งใหม่ของฝั่งธนบุรี-พระนคร


The MATTER ได้พูดคุยกับ อ.นิรมล เสรีสกุล ผู้อํานวยการศูนย์ออกแบบและพัฒนาเมือง (UddC) และหัวหน้าโครงการสวนลอยฟ้าเจ้าพระยา ถึงที่มาของโครงการและประโยชน์ของสวนลอยฟ้า…




thematter.co


----------



## Wisarut

Regular schedule from 5.30 AM to midnight resumed on 15 June 2020 after curfew have been lifted








 รถไฟฟ้า MRT วิ่งยาวถึงเที่ยงคืน เริ่ม 15 มิ.ย.นี้


รฟม.-BEM แจ้งขยายเวลาให้บริการรถไฟฟ้า MRT สีน้ำเงินและม่วงตามปกติ ถึง 24.00 น. ส่วนอาคารและลานจอดแล้วจรทุกแห่ง ใช้ได้ถึง 01.00 น. หลัง ศบค.ประกาศยกเลิกเคอร์ฟิว ตั้งแต่ 15 มิ.ย. 63 เป็นต้นไป




mgronline.com





Airport Link schedule from 5.30 AM to midnight resumed on 15 June 2020 after curfew have been lifted








ยกเลิกเคอร์ฟิว! แอร์พอร์ตลิงก์วิ่งตามเวลาปกติ 05.30-24.00 น. ตั้งแต่ 15 มิ.ย.


รถไฟฟ้าแอร์พอร์ต เรลลิงก์ เตรียมเปิดให้บริการเวลาปกติ 05.30-24.00 น.ตั้งแต่ 15 มิ.ย.นี้เป็นต้นไป หลัง ศบค.ยกเลิกเคอร์ฟิว โดยยังเพิ่มขบวนรถเสริมเป็น 24 เที่ยว/วัน ในช่วงเวลาเร่งด่วนเช้า-เย็น เพื่อเข้มงวดการเว้นระยะห่าง




mgronline.com


----------



## Otoro-san

Chao Phraya Sky Park is made beautifully but traffic noise is killing it. Initially, I thought this is the part of the park that goes over the bridge and that the park is longer but it seems it is not, this is all. Are they working on some noise-proof solution?


----------



## Wisarut

Otoro-san said:


> Chao Phraya Sky Park is made beautifully but traffic noise is killing it. Initially, I thought this is the part of the park that goes over the bridge and that the park is longer but it seems it is not, this is all. Are they working on some noise-proof solution?


For many Bangkokians ,they never give a damn to the noise in fact they response to the complain about the noise by giving even louder and sharper noise instead.


----------



## Codename B

Otoro-san said:


> Chao Phraya Sky Park is made beautifully but traffic noise is killing it. Initially, I thought this is the part of the park that goes over the bridge and that the park is longer but it seems it is not, this is all. Are they working on some noise-proof solution?


No, the intent of the design is to design a garden, so that there are no areas that are hidden from the public, reducing crime and which can be linked to the traffic network by foot to allow people to walk between two sides of the river.

Because it is on an old rail structure, there‘s also the limitation of the size of the trees that can be planted there.


----------



## Wisarut

After curfew has been lifted, the regular schedules for BTS Skytrain, MRT blue ring and purple line and Airport Link (APL) resumed in the following manners:









BTS Skytrain:
Sukhumvit Line: 5:15 AM to Midnight with interval during rush hour at 2 minutes and 15 seconds
Silom Line: 5:30 AM to Midnight with interval during rush hour at 3 minutes and 45 seconds
Park and ride at Mochit - 5 AM to 1 AM









MRT networks:
Blue Ring: 6 AM to Midnight
Purple line: 5:30 AM to Midnight
Park and ride - 5 AM to 1 AM









APL: 5.30 AM to Midnight 








"3 รถไฟฟ้า-บขส."ขานรับเลิกเคอร์ฟิว ปลุกมู้ดเดินทางเข้าสู่โหมดปกติ 15 มิ.ย.นี้


ผู้สื่อข่าวรายงานว่า ภายหลังศูนย์บริหารสถานการณ์การแพร่ระบาดของโรคติดเชื้อไวรัสโคโรนา 2019 (ศบค.) มีมติยกเลิกการห้ามออกนอกเคหสถานหรือเคอร์ฟิว




www.prachachat.net













More about Wat Phrasri Interchange station quite difficult to make a connection with bus and van networks even though it has a via duct to connect with Tesco Lotus Bangkhen - better drop at the 11th Infantry Regiment station for better bus and van connection.

Hope that Pink line monorail station which interchange with Wat Phra Sri station will be done in October 2022 according to the new schedule along with the extension to Khoo Khot which are supposed to be done in December 2020 - allowing closer connection to Donmueang.








วัดพระศรีฯ อินเตอร์เชนจ์ รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว-สีชมพู


คอลัมน์ ชั้น 5 ประชาชาติ โดย ประเสริฐ จารึก อีกอึดใจเดียว ! หลังซมพิษโควิด-19 มาหลายเดือน "ประเทศไทย" กำลังนับถอยหลัง




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Slagathor

When you look at the map, you immediately notice that the line goes right past the airport runways, it's just that the terminal is on the other side. 

You almost feel like they could dig an underground walkway so you can walk from the terminal to Saphan Mai station and take the BTS. Like this:  










Source: click here.


----------



## Wisarut

Slagathor said:


> When you look at the map, you immediately notice that the line goes right past the airport runways, it's just that the terminal is on the other side.
> 
> You almost feel like they could dig an underground walkway so you can walk from the terminal to Saphan Mai station and take the BTS. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: click here.


Ask RTAF men before doing such a thing. 
One more thing, RTAF men would NOT allow the civilian access on the Chantharubeksa road (AKA Thupatemee road) at the Northern end of Airport since this road is through the gate of Donmueang Air Force Base which is 4 km away from Kor por Ror station.


----------



## Slagathor

Yeah, I don't even know if there is an airport in the world that has any kind of tunnel underneath a runway. There are probably a ton of safety issues to consider.

And the airforce would understandably be worried about things like espionage and terror attacks.

But wouldn't it be great if you could walk through a tunnel from the terminal to the BTS? I like to dream.


----------



## Wisarut

the only route that makes sense is to drop at Wat Phra Sri station and take a taxi since it is just 6.1 km from Donmueang Airport


----------



## In Fra Structure

Slagathor said:


> Yeah, I don't even know if there is an airport in the world that has any kind of tunnel underneath a runway. There are probably a ton of safety issues to consider.
> 
> And the airforce would understandably be worried about things like espionage and terror attacks.
> 
> But wouldn't it be great if you could walk through a tunnel from the terminal to the BTS? I like to dream.


Airports with tunnels under runways: Suvarnabhumi Bangkok, Heathrow, Dubai, Amsterdam, Schipol, Sydney, Denver, Charles DeGaulle, Manchester, Leed Bradford, Wellington, Los Angeles, Madrid, Beirut, Seattle, Brussels, Motserrat, Berlin, New Orleans, Nashville, Hong Kong Kai Tak, Montreal, and many more.


----------



## Wisarut

Extension to Wat Phrasri has been a proven success despite of Covid-19 - 4 stations has 12191 more passengers a day - Need to speed up the extension to Khoo Khot with 7 more stations to be opened by the end of 2020.

Four new stations on the extension to Wat Phrasir has given the average number of passengers as follows:

Royal Forest Dept: 953 passengers a day
Bang Bua: passengers a day 1,591 passengers a day
the 11th Infantry Regiment: 2,932 passengers a day the main connection by bus
Wat Phra Sri : 6,715 passengers a day - due to the status as terminal station with via duct connections

Furthermore, the section from Yaek Lad Phrao to Wat Phrasri has 130,000 passengers a day 

7 more stations to be added by the end of 2020 since the main structure is done but the installation of signal and system is not ready at the time being including:
1. Phahonyothin 59
2. Saiyud
3. Saphan Mai - the main market of the Northern Bangkok
4. Bhumibol General Hospital
5. RTAF Museum 
6. Kor Or Por Intersection
7. Khookot




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2627511820803653


----------



## Wisarut

Inspecting the Gold line AGT from Krung Thonburi to Klong San on 16 June 2020.



__ https://www.facebook.com/GoldlineBangkok/posts/687792175110774


----------



## Blackraven

Do you think there will be a train station beside Future Park Rangsit shopping mall in the future?








Future Park Rangsit - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wisarut

Blackraven said:


> Do you think there will be a train station beside Future Park Rangsit shopping mall in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Park Rangsit - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


NOPE! No one has thought about the branch line connecting BTS Skytrain with Rangsit station of red line commuter for sure.


----------



## Blackraven

Oh I see.
Is BTS Skytrain able to reach Future Park Rangsit?


----------



## Codename B

Blackraven said:


> Do you think there will be a train station beside Future Park Rangsit shopping mall in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Park Rangsit - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


No space for BTS branch line there, since there’s already a tollway passing right through.





View of the area at 1:50, where you can see the expressway - the clip shows Rangsit district, which is actually not in Bangkok, but a district of Pathum Thani city.

In the future, the closest station will be Rangsit station of the dark red line. When it opens, you can depart at Rangsit station, where you can likely take a shuttlebus to Future Park & Zpell. Similar to taking a free shuttlebus to Mega Bangna from BTS Udomsuk station, but a much closer distance.


----------



## Codename B

Driving on the local road below the SRT Dark Red Line from Rangsit station in Pathum Thani towards Bang Sue Grand Station in Bangkok.

18/04/2020


----------



## Appleich

Gold Line APM and Pink Line monorail at CRRC's testing facility in China?


----------



## Wisarut

The complains from those local communities including those who live around Mae Niaw shrine in Pracha Songkraw area [the resident area for the poor and downtrodden in form of the government apartments to replace the slum dweller huts on the heaps of the old garbage landfill of Bangkok city Municipal] is one of many reason why EIA Clearance for Western extension of Orange Line MRT is very hard to get a clearance. This delay on EIA Clearance is going to have a chain reaction of delays on the PPP Implementation of Orange Line MRT services since PPP deal has included the western extension construction as a part of investment packages with 10 year payment of construction cost which are to be paid to concession holder and contractors ONLY after starting the full services of Orange line MRT.








คนดินแดงค้านสายสีส้มหัวชนฝา


ชาวบ้านประชาสงเคราะห์ ค้านสายสีส้มตะวันตกหัวชนฝาไม่ยอมรับมติคจร.เตรียมล่ารายชื่อยื่นศาลปกครอง ชี้รัฐสร้างคอนโดให้อยู่ขัดต่อวิถีชีวิตชาวบ้าน




www.dailynews.co.th












“ชุมชนประชาสงเคราะห์” ร่อนหนังสือร้อง “คมนาคม” เหตุ “สายสีส้มตะวันตก” รุกพื้นที่


ชุมชนแม่เนี้ยว(ประชาสงเคราะห์) ยื่นหนังสือถึงกระทรวงคมนาคม หลังรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้มตะวันตกรุกล้ำพื้นที่ชุมชน กระทบ 320 ครัวเรือน ส่อเวนคืนที่ดิน วอน รฟม.นัดหารือชุมชน




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## Unknow2

Otoro-san said:


> Chao Phraya Sky Park is made beautifully but traffic noise is killing it. Initially, I thought this is the part of the park that goes over the bridge and that the park is longer but it seems it is not, this is all. Are they working on some noise-proof solution?


I don't think so, there is no way for a noise-proof solution too.

If they install a sound barrier, It will kill the scenic.

If the install glass barrier, it will be very hard to clean the barrier. It won't absorb that much noise too.

Any of the barrier install will block the wind flow. Making the garden very very hot.

The structure wasn't designed and built to be a garden in the first place. So they haven't thought about noise and pollution from the traffic. Another thing this garden try to achieve is to fix the scar from the failed project.

They have a park under the bridge on both end of the Sky Park though. Think of a Sky park and a garden-up walkway connecting 2 parks and it will start to make sense.



Wisarut said:


> For many Bangkokians ,they never give a damn to the noise in fact they response to the complain about the noise by giving even louder and sharper noise instead.


The give a damn, but what power or right they have to fix this issue? As I said, noise-cancellation headphone helps a lot. But BEM might start banning it soon.



Slagathor said:


> When you look at the map, you immediately notice that the line goes right past the airport runways, it's just that the terminal is on the other side.
> 
> You almost feel like they could dig an underground walkway so you can walk from the terminal to Saphan Mai station and take the BTS. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: click here.


It's almost 2 km apart, even on a direct route. People Mover or Bus service from terminal to BTS station is preferred.



Appleich said:


> Gold Line APM and Pink Line monorail at CRRC's testing facility in China?


Is that our Pink Line monorail? Do we have any Bombadier Monorail on order that will be painted pink?

I don't the the color pattern is align with the leaked photo of Pink line train while ago. But it does align with recently leaked Yellow line train.





Pink line train leaked while ago

I can't find leaked photo of Yellow line train. Sorry about that. I know that the thumbnail of the video I posted has what appeared to be a Yellow line tran. But it's clearly been photoshoped. This channel also has records of photoshop a photo of train and insert into a thumbnail to increase it's view count.


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> Is that our Pink Line monorail? Do we have any Bombadier Monorail on order that will be painted pink?


That's AGT for Gold Line AGT which is going to be introduced in October 2020. However, Innovia Monorail 300 by Bombardier for both Yellow Line Monorail and Pink Line Mponorail are delayed from December 2020 to March 2021 due to Covid-19 epidemic that wreck havoc to Mainland China since it needs 9 months for test run.








พิษโควิด! จีนผลิตรถโมโนเรล “ชมพู-เหลือง” ช้า-เลื่อนส่งมอบกระทบเปิดเดินรถ


จีนเจอโควิด-19 กระทบไลน์การผลิตรถไฟฟ้าสายสีชมพู-เหลืองสะดุด ขอเลื่อนแผนส่งมอบรถไฟฟ้าขบวนแรก จาก ธ.ค. 63 ออกไป 3 เดือน รฟม.หวั่นกระทบแผนทดสอบและเปิดเดินรถช่วงแรกไม่ทัน ต.ค. 64 จี้ “กลุ่มบีทีเอส” ประสานจีนเร่งการผลิต




mgronline.com


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> That's AGT for Gold Line AGT which is going to be introduced in October 2020. However, Innovia Monorail 300 by Bombardier for both Yellow Line Monorail and Pink Line Mponorail are delayed from December 2020 to March 2021 due to Covid-19 epidemic that wreck havoc to Mainland China since it needs 9 months for test run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> พิษโควิด! จีนผลิตรถโมโนเรล “ชมพู-เหลือง” ช้า-เลื่อนส่งมอบกระทบเปิดเดินรถ
> 
> 
> จีนเจอโควิด-19 กระทบไลน์การผลิตรถไฟฟ้าสายสีชมพู-เหลืองสะดุด ขอเลื่อนแผนส่งมอบรถไฟฟ้าขบวนแรก จาก ธ.ค. 63 ออกไป 3 เดือน รฟม.หวั่นกระทบแผนทดสอบและเปิดเดินรถช่วงแรกไม่ทัน ต.ค. 64 จี้ “กลุ่มบีทีเอส” ประสานจีนเร่งการผลิต
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgronline.com


I know, I just respond to the clip posted by Appleich. Just check the video, there is a seems-to-be Pink line monorail train on test track.


----------



## Unknow2

Slagathor said:


> When you look at the map


Looking at this map, new line on new Fai Chai - Kanchanaphisek road (พรานนก - กาญจนาภิเษก / ถนนสายพระเทพ) would be nice. Since no planned line serving that area. Maybe extended Silom line from National Stadium to that area? But it would a long term plan, like in M-Map 2. After we finish all main lines. Including Dark red line southern extension and the planned Bang Na - Suvarnabhumi Line.


----------



## Codename B

__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2629067237314778


----------



## Wisarut

Ajarn Samart has written about the Driverless AGT for Gold Line in comparison with Monorail and APM for Suvannabhum Airport

APM (Automated People Mover) - a driverless electric train using the rubber tires running on concrete structure with steel rails in the middle between left wheels and right wheels as a guide way which is good for feeder systems that can pass sharp curves and steep tracks - generally used for connecting different terminals of airports such as the one which is going to connect the main terminal with the new terminal 

Monorail also similar to Monorail - rubber wheels running on concrete track of steel rail with single real - also good for feeder systems that can pass sharp curves and steep tracks, but it has been generally used for feeding heavy rail system just like Yellow line monorail and Pink Line monorail - the different with APM is that APM has cheaper cost for investment on main structure and rolling stocks along with cost for running the system and maintenance. 

Automatic system that control both APM and Monorail have helped to reduce much of human errors and cut down the cost for hiring drivers. The use of rubber tires is to cut down the noise and vibration with smooth riding - allowing the acceleration and deceleration with the short times 

AGT for gold line is different from Suvvannabhum Airport APM according to the following details: 

AGT for gold line is Bombardier Innovia APM 300 set (Canadian firm but assembled in China) runs on the elevated track of 14 - 17 meter height track with the distance of 1.8 km - 1 sets has 2 carriages with capacity of 137 passengers (19 seats + 118 standees) with max speed of 80 kph with minimum curve radius at 22 meters with capacity to run on the steep tracks of 100 in 1000. The price tag is 200 Million Baht per set. 

APM for Suvanabhum Airport runs in 1 km tunnel is from Siemens Airval (German firm but assembled in Austria) - 1 sets has 2 carriages with capacity of 105 passengers (8 seats + 97 standees) with max speed of 80 kph with minimum curve radius at 30 meters with capacity to run on the steep tracks of 100 - 120 in 1000. The price tag is 248 Million Baht per set. 

Lets see how these APM will become the new colors in Bangkok Mass transit system. 








มาแล้ว! รถไฟฟ้า "สายสีทอง" ทำไมต้องไร้คนขับ-ใช้ล้อยาง?


"สามารถ ราชพลสิทธิ์” โฟสต์เฟซบุ๊ก ระบุ "รถไฟฟ้า สายสีทอง"ขบวนแรกจากจีนถึงไทย เมื่อวันที่2 มิ.ย. ยัน ไร้คนขับ ปลอดภัยกว่า ใช้คน-ล้อยางลดเสียง วิ่งพื้นที่แคบได้ดี จับตาเพิ่มสีสันในไทยมากน้อยแค่ไหน




www.thansettakij.com












รถไฟฟ้า'สายสีทอง'ถึงไทย ไขข้อสงสัย'ไร้คนขับ-ใช้ล้อยาง'


'สามารถ ราชพลสิทธิ์” เผย 'รถไฟฟ้า สายสีทอง'ขบวนแรกจากจีนถึงไทย เมื่อวันที่ 15 มิ.ย. พร้อมตอบข้อสงสัย ไร้คนขับ ปลอดภัยกว่าใช้คน ล้อยางลดเสียง วิ่งพื้นที่แคบได้ดี




www.dailynews.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/samart.ratchapolsitte/posts/10217195869873977




Now, AGT for Gold Line (Bombardier Innovia APM 300) has reached Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port at A2 pier. Ceremony will be performed later. Gold line AGT with the distance of 1.8 km has 3 stations - Krung Thonburi, Charoen Nakhon (Icon Siam), and Klong San (in front of Taksin Hospital). 








สีทองขบวนแรกถึงไทยวันนี้ พิษโควิดเลื่อนเปิดเป็น ต.ค.-ชมพู-เหลือง เลื่อนด้วย


ผู้บริหาร บมจ.ระบบขนส่งมวลชนกรุงเทพ (บีทีเอส) พร้อมด้วยผู้บริหาร บริษัท กรุงเทพธนาคม จำกัด (วิสาหกิจของ กทม.) จะเดินทางไปยังท่าเรือแหลมฉบัง จ.ชลบุรี เพื่อรับรถไฟฟ้า




www.thairath.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/BTSSkyTrain/posts/3136610016384592





__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2629067237314778


----------



## Wisarut

CK Bullish on Orange Line MRT concession and the construction of Western extension of Orange Line MRT as well as the recently EIA approved Southern extension of Purple line MRT after MRTA has offered the upcoming projects that give CK, STECON, BEM

1. Western extension of Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Bang Khun Nont with the distance of 13.4 km and a price tag of 142,000 Million Baht - TOR will be issued by the end of June to July 2020 and the bidding will be held in December 2020. This one has included the 110,000 Million 30-year concession in form of PPP Net cost to be paid within 10 years after fully opened the whole Orange Line MRT. 

2. Southern extension of Purple Line MRT from Tao Poon to Kru Nai with the distance of 23.6 km and a price tag of 124,000 Million Baht the bidding will be held in September 2020 since this extension has gotten EIA Clearance. 

3. Phuket LRT from Phuket international Airport to Chalong Intersection via downtown Phuket city with total distance of 41.7 km and a price tag of 34000 Million Baht and the bidding will be held in December 2020.

4. Chiang Mai LRT (red line) from Nakhon Phing Hospital to Mae Hia Samakkhi via Chiang Mai International Airport with total distance of 15.8 km and a price tag of 27000 Million Baht - hope to get cabinet approval for budget in Mid 2021 so as to construct in March 2022 and opened in December 2027 since it requires archaeological surveys along the route.

5. Nakhon Ratchasima LRT (green line) from Safe One Market to Ban Naree Sawat with total distance of 11.17 km and investment of 8200 Million Baht 

6. Phitsanuloke LRT (red line) - Phitsanuloke University - Central Phitsanuloke with total distance of 12.6 km and a price tag of 3400 Million Baht with PPP Net Cost - construction started in 2023.

CK has shown strong interests on Western extension of Orange Line MRT and Southern extension of Purple Line MRT since both lines are going to function as trunk line feeder networks for Blue Ring in Bangkok City Center (Rattnakosin Island). 

Next is PPP Net cost with 30 year concession for red line commuter to pay off the 11,000 Million Baht cost overrun - this kind of scheme has effectively delayed the opening of red line commuter networks and Bangsue Grand Central to 2022 instead of January 2021. 

the other Line that are worthy to mention is the future Brown Line Monorail (Karai - Kaset - Nawamin - Lam Salee) with a price tag of 48000 Million Baht. EXAT and MRTA are going to design the 7-km section that need to share the space between N1-N2 expressway and Brown Line Monorail. Let's see after Brown Line Monorail got the EIA clearance and the bidding for 30 year concession.








รฟม.เปิดโผงานยักษ์ CK-STEC-SEAFCO-BEM เฮ


รฟม.เปิดโผงานยักษ์ CK-STEC-SEAFCO-BEM เฮ




www.thunhoon.com












รถไฟสีส้ม-สีม่วงมาแล้ว CKเต็งคว้างาน2แสนล.


รถไฟสีส้ม-สีม่วงมาแล้ว CKเต็งคว้างาน2แสนล.




www.thunhoon.com


----------



## Codename B

A look inside the golden line train, before transferring to Krung Thonburi Station.


----------



## Appleich

Unknow2 said:


> Is that our Pink Line monorail? Do we have any Bombadier Monorail on order that will be painted pink?
> 
> I don't the the color pattern is align with the leaked photo of Pink line train while ago. But it does align with recently leaked Yellow line train.
> 
> Pink line train leaked while ago
> 
> I can't find leaked photo of Yellow line train. Sorry about that. I know that the thumbnail of the video I posted has what appeared to be a Yellow line tran. But it's clearly been photoshoped. This channel also has records of photoshop a photo of train and insert into a thumbnail to increase it's view count.


I'm not sure neither, but I doubt if there is any other monorail projects in the world that would employ Bombadier Innovia painted in pink to the like of MRT Pink Line's. Maybe it was purely a coincident, let’s wait and see.


----------



## Codename B

Suvarnabhumi Airport APM is set to arrive from Vienna, Austria to Thailand on July 10th




__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2634402590114576


----------



## Codename B

Interesting info about the flyovers at Bang Phai Station and Bang Khun Non Station.



> “Many friends are probably curious, right? Why are the platforms at Bang Phai Station and Bang Khun Non Station having a flyover over the train runway? Today M will come to reveal it to you friends 👉👉
> 
> Bang Phai Station and Bang Khun Non Station are stations that invites the Buddha's relics crossing over the runway of the electric train or what the people on the river bank's side calling the tradition "Chak Phra, Wat Nang Chee", an annual festival of the Thonburi people. In the past, there were villagers and devotees, uniting together to bring the parade boat along the canal.
> 
> Chak Phra is held as a tradition until today, and last year (year 2019), the people has brought the relics across the runway of Bang Phai BTS station and Bang Khun Non Station. Both of these stations are passages of the procession. Causing both stations to have a flyover in order to be able to invite the Grand Buddha's relics.”


_



 https://www.facebook.com/252903809515/posts/10158543060619516


_


----------



## Wisarut

ฺBitter rivalry between BTSC vs BEM on the issue of 2.6 km Yellow Line Monorail extension from Ratchada - Lad Phrao Intersection to Ratchayotyhin. BEM accusing BTSC of robbing their blue ring passenger with Yellow line monoorail so BEM is asking BTSC to pay the compensation for the loss of revenue. However, BTSC refuses to pay since it is the competency of management that decide the number of passengers, not the issue of new Yellow line monorail extension at all. BTSC is willing to make 100% investment of 4000 Million Baht on this extension and share the profits of this extension to MRTA. SO, it is totally unfair to BTSC and partners to pay compensation of revenue loss to BEM. 
Note: It seems to me that it needs the court decision to make a settlement on this case.








ศึก BTS หัก BEM


BTS ประกาศชัดไม่รับชดเชยผลกระทบที่เกิดขึ้นกับสายสีน้ำเงินหรือ BEM ได้ ยืนยันพร้อมลงทุนส่วนต่อขยายสายสีเหลือง 100 % และแบ่งรายได้ให้ รฟม.




www.thansettakij.com












“บีทีเอส” โต้ยื้อเจรจา “สีเหลืองต่อขยาย” ชี้ไม่มีหน้าที่ชดเชย BEM


BTS โต้ปมยื้อเจรจาขยายสายสีเหลืองเชื่อมสีเขียวที่แยกรัชโยธิน ยันไม่มีหน้าที่ชดเชยผลกระทบให้ BEM ชี้ รฟม.ต้องพิจารณาเอง ยันพร้อมลงทุน 100% เพื่อประโยชน์ประชาชน หากผู้โดยสารเกินเป้าต้องแบ่งรายได้ให้ รฟม.เพิ่มอยู่แล้ว




mgronline.com





BTSC vs. BEM on 30-year Orange Line MRT concession on this 35.9 km Orange Line MRT with a price tag of 200,000 Million Baht (110000 Million Baht for the construction of Western extension of Orange Line MRT alone) - On the other hand, the 100000 million Baht Southern extension of Purple line MRT which has already had the EIA clerance has no rivalry on concession at all since it is BEM who is going to get the concession, so the rivalry on this Southern extension of Purple line MRT would be the competion of contractors => the case of STECON (alliance of BTSC) vs. Ch. Karnchang PCL (the mother company of BEM) vs. ITD. - these 3 contractor giants have already had their hand on the ongoing constructed Eastern section of Orange Line MRT, so they are going to fight for the Western extension to the bitter end while Chinese contractors are also have their eyes on this project.








BEM-BTS เดือด ชิงสัมปทาน‘สายสีส้ม’


BEM-BTS เดือด ชิงดำงานโยธา-งานระบบเดินรถ สายสีส้ม-ม่วงใต้ 2 แสนล้าน ดับพิษโควิด “สมบัติ” ประกาศซิว 2 โครงการ ด้านบีทีเอสลั่น ส่วนต่อขยายสีม่วงยกให้ BEM ขณะสีส้ม ‘สู้ไม่ถอย’




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## Wisarut

Branch line of Pink Line monorail has passed the legal clearance with Attoney General - going to get cabinet approval in August 2020 so as to start the construction and open the branch line in 2023

https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2635511686670333


----------



## Unknow2

I really want to see how they are going to connect the branch line to the main line. Cross platform interchange where branch line sits in the middle and main line flank it by the left and right would be nice (like S'pore Tanah Merah station). Or a through service from main line to branch line. But I doubt that BTS will bother with said idea and goes for the cheapest option.


----------



## westlondonbloke

Wisarut said:


> ฺBitter rivalry between BTSC vs BEM on the issue of 2.6 km Yellow Line Monorail extension from Ratchada - Lad Phrao Intersection to Ratchayotyhin. BEM accusing BTSC of robbing their blue ring passenger with Yellow line monoorail so BEM is asking BTSC to pay the compensation for the loss of revenue. However, BTSC refuses to pay since it is the competency of management that decide the number of passengers, not the issue of new Yellow line monorail extension at all. BTSC is willing to make 100% investment of 4000 Million Baht on this extension and share the profits of this extension to MRTA. SO, it is totally unfair to BTSC and partners to pay compensation of revenue loss to BEM.
> Note: It seems to me that it needs the court decision to make a settlement on this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ศึก BTS หัก BEM
> 
> 
> BTS ประกาศชัดไม่รับชดเชยผลกระทบที่เกิดขึ้นกับสายสีน้ำเงินหรือ BEM ได้ ยืนยันพร้อมลงทุนส่วนต่อขยายสายสีเหลือง 100 % และแบ่งรายได้ให้ รฟม.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thansettakij.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “บีทีเอส” โต้ยื้อเจรจา “สีเหลืองต่อขยาย” ชี้ไม่มีหน้าที่ชดเชย BEM
> 
> 
> BTS โต้ปมยื้อเจรจาขยายสายสีเหลืองเชื่อมสีเขียวที่แยกรัชโยธิน ยันไม่มีหน้าที่ชดเชยผลกระทบให้ BEM ชี้ รฟม.ต้องพิจารณาเอง ยันพร้อมลงทุน 100% เพื่อประโยชน์ประชาชน หากผู้โดยสารเกินเป้าต้องแบ่งรายได้ให้ รฟม.เพิ่มอยู่แล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgronline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTSC vs. BEM on 30-year Orange Line MRT concession on this 35.9 km Orange Line MRT with a price tag of 200,000 Million Baht (110000 Million Baht for the construction of Western extension of Orange Line MRT alone) - On the other hand, the 100000 million Baht Southern extension of Purple line MRT which has already had the EIA clerance has no rivalry on concession at all since it is BEM who is going to get the concession, so the rivalry on this Southern extension of Purple line MRT would be the competion of contractors => the case of STECON (alliance of BTSC) vs. Ch. Karnchang PCL (the mother company of BEM) vs. ITD. - these 3 contractor giants have already had their hand on the ongoing constructed Eastern section of Orange Line MRT, so they are going to fight for the Western extension to the bitter end while Chinese contractors are also have their eyes on this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEM-BTS เดือด ชิงสัมปทาน‘สายสีส้ม’
> 
> 
> BEM-BTS เดือด ชิงดำงานโยธา-งานระบบเดินรถ สายสีส้ม-ม่วงใต้ 2 แสนล้าน ดับพิษโควิด “สมบัติ” ประกาศซิว 2 โครงการ ด้านบีทีเอสลั่น ส่วนต่อขยายสีม่วงยกให้ BEM ขณะสีส้ม ‘สู้ไม่ถอย’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thansettakij.com




I wonder how they’re going to construct the YLEX02 Yellow Line Station connecting to BTS Ratchayothin Station considering that there is an underpass at the junction in Thanon Ratchadaphisek. I assume it’s going to be centipede legs exactly like MRT Tha Phra.


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> I really want to see how they are going to connect the branch line to the main line. Cross platform interchange where branch line sits in the middle and main line flank it by the left and right would be nice (like S'pore Tanah Merah station). Or a through service from main line to branch line. But I doubt that BTS will bother with said idea and goes for the cheapest option.





westlondonbloke said:


> I wonder how they’re going to construct the YLEX02 Yellow Line Station connecting to BTS Ratchayothin Station considering that there is an underpass at the junction in Thanon Ratchadaphisek. I assume it’s going to be centipede legs exactly like MRT Tha Phra.


Via Duct connection as usual from Ratchayothin station to Phahonyothin 24 station which Bangkok Land (own by Millionaire Khiri's brother) has a deal with.


----------



## Wisarut

Prototypes for Electric Boats using aluminum bodies by Energy Absolute PCL and Kasetsart University to run Saenseab boat service and Chao Phraya express have been done - ready for 3 month testing in August 2020 before mass production after successful testings which take 2 months for assembling one electric boat with cost cutting by 25% with targets of 45 boats. Next is the construction of recharging stations which has to be done private sector before Harbor Dept have come up with the standardized recharging stations

https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9630000065630


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Interested in this plan? Try designing in the sketchup program.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=1eV0Uzc1E4ad0egVTcM0vXRwsb8CZS1xY&usp=sharing


----------



## Wisarut

chaodeknoi2016 said:


> สนใจแผนนี้มั้ย?
> ลองออกแบบลงในโปรแกรม sketchup สิ.
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=1eV0Uzc1E4ad0egVTcM0vXRwsb8CZS1xY&usp=sharing


I ignore and trash them


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for bidding of 30-year concession on Orange Line MRT (Minburi - Thailand Cultural Center - Bang Khun Nont) with total distance of 35.9 km [22.5 km Eastern section + 13.4 km Western section] with total number of stations of 28 stations [10 underground stations for the Eastern section, 7 elevated station on the Eastern section and 11 underground stations on the western section] with invitation started from 3 July to 9 July 2020 before selling the Request for Proposal documents from 10 to 24 July 2020 - the bidding for the 30 year concession will be held in late September 2020 before declaring the concession winner in December 2020. 

The 30 year concession for 35.9 km Orange Line MRT has a price tag of 128,128 Million Baht - the government will pay for land expropriation of 14611 Million Baht on 505 land plots with 331 building on 41 rai 1 Ngan 96 Square Wah area [41.49 rai or 6.6384 Hectares] and subsidies at the same price as civil work cost of 96012 Million Baht for 10 years

At the time being, the 22.5 km eastern section of Orange Line MRT with 17 stations (10 underground stations + 7 elevated station) is 60% done to be opened in 2024 while the 13.4 km western section (all 11 underground station) will be opened in 2026. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2636518863236282


รฟม. เห็นชอบประกาศเชิญชวนเอกชนร่วมลงทุน โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ช่วงบางขุนนนท์ – มีนบุรี (สุวินทวงศ์) 








มาแล้ว! รถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม เค้กแสนล้านขายซองประมูล 10-24 ก.ค.ยื่นราคาก.ย.นี้


ผู้สื่อข่าวรายงานว่า ตามที่การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟม.) เปิดรับฟังความคิดเห็นของภาคเอกชนเพื่อประกอบการจัดทำร่างประกาศเชิญชวน




www.prachachat.net


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Wisarut said:


> I ignore and trash them


Why?


----------



## Wisarut

chaodeknoi2016 said:


> Why?


Need more realistic approach by making your own foot survey before drafting such a thing.


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Wisarut said:


> Need more realistic approach by making your own foot survey before drafting such a thing.


what did you said "making your own foot survey" that mean i has to making skywalk?


----------



## Codename B

Gold Line from above





























__ https://www.facebook.com/100006496926526/posts/2987312274828641



Connection point with ICONSIAM and ICONSIAM PHASE II (currently u/c) on the other side.


----------



## Unknow2

chaodeknoi2016 said:


> สนใจแผนนี้มั้ย?
> ลองออกแบบลงในโปรแกรม sketchup สิ.
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=1eV0Uzc1E4ad0egVTcM0vXRwsb8CZS1xY&usp=sharing





Wisarut said:


> I ignore and trash them





chaodeknoi2016 said:


> Why?





Wisarut said:


> Need more realistic approach by making your own foot survey before drafting such a thing.





chaodeknoi2016 said:


> what did you said "making your own foot survey" that mean i has to making skywalk?


To be brutally honest, what Wisarut tried to say is "It's rubbish" and "You should go to a real place, real site and do the surveying".

I don't want to be harsh toward you, but the map is not that realistic. You can't run public transport through a theme park and have station on each attraction. I am not sure what vehicle you planned to use. But if it is a train, it can do sharp turn either.

Don't give up and keep learning. I'm delighted younger generation are keen on infrastructure and city planning. If you like this sort of stuff. I recommend playing city building game, Cities: Skylines in particular. City building genre is what makes me interested in infrastructure in the first place.

And by the way, this is international forum. Not Thai forum. Communication should be made in English. It's commonsense.


----------



## Wisarut

Covid-19 has driven away the passengers of MRT Blue ring to the point that the number of daily passengers has gone down from 500000 passengers a day to 90000 passengers a day at the lowest point, so the ticket price frozen has to be applied until the end of 2020 even though BEM has a full right to readjust the ticket price to go up by 1 Baht per section to meet the inflation pressure even though the Blue ring has shown the real sign of recovery on the number of daily passengers which has gone up from 200000 passengers a day in May 2020 to 250000 passengers a day in June 2020. However, it would take time to reach the peak of 500000 passengers a day.

Now, BEM have to cleanse both EMUs as well as single trip tokens, so they need to hire 100 contract workers to deal with daily cleaning jobs along with giving 1 million face masks and running 49 sets of EMUs from 54 sets of EMUs. 








MRT ไม่ปรับราคารับเฟส 5 โควิด-19 เช็ดสถานีตัวรถยันเหรียญ


ตั้งแต่วันที่ 1 ก.ค.นี้ ทางการจะเริ่มปลดล็อกมาตรการป้องกันโควิด-19 ในเฟสที่ 5 กิจกรรมต่างๆของประชาชนจะทยอยกลับคืนสู่ภาวะปกติ รถไฟฟ้า MRT เป็นอีกองค์กรหนึ่ง ที่เตรียมมาตรการรองรับการให้บริการ




www.thairath.co.th


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Wisarut said:


> I ignore and trash them





Unknow2 said:


> To be brutally honest, what Wisarut tried to say is "It's rubbish" and "You should go to a real place, real site and do the surveying".
> 
> I don't want to be harsh toward you, but the map is not that realistic. You can't run public transport through a theme park and have station on each attraction. I am not sure what vehicle you planned to use. But if it is a train, it can do sharp turn either.
> 
> Don't give up and keep learning. I'm delighted younger generation are keen on infrastructure and city planning. If you like this sort of stuff. I recommend playing city building game, Cities: Skylines in particular. City building genre is what makes me interested in infrastructure in the first place.
> 
> And by the way, this is international forum. Not Thai forum. Communication should be made in English. It's commonsense.


Thank You Sir! 😇


----------



## In Fra Structure

chaodeknoi2016 said:


> what did you said "making your own foot survey" that mean i has to making skywalk?


The Google map you used has a lot wrong with it. My house is marked as a shoe hop!


----------



## Wisarut

napoleon said:


> เรือด่วนเจ้าพระยาติดแอร์เปิดบริการ 1 ก.ค.นี้
> 
> Dailynews 22/6/2563


Now, Riva Express by Chaophraya Express Boat using Catamaran is ready for service with 30 Baht Flat rate which can be paid in either cash or rabbit cards
Specifications:

Aluminum body
total length 23.95 meters
2.8 meter depth
width 7 meters
Design Waterline (DWL) 0.8 meters
fuel tanks 900 L X 2
water tank 200 L X 2
wastewater tank 200 L
200 passengers for downstairs level with air-conditioned cabin with 140 seats - excluding those passengers on the root
Crew 2 men
Two Scania DI09 070M Engines of 350 Horsepower
Pitch Propeller type
Class NSCV 1E ship of Australian standard
Max speed at 18 knots

At the time being, Riva Express by Chaophraya Express Boat would run only weekdays (Monday to Friday) with 3 intervals:

Morning service: Nonthaburi - Sathon 

Upstream: 7:10 AM -7:30 AM 
Downstream: 6:30 AM - 08:10 AM
Frequency 20 minute interval

Afternoon service: Bang Pho - Sathon
Upstream: 9:40 AM - 3:10 PM
Downstream: 10:10 AM -3:40 PM
Frequency 30 minute interval

Evening service: Nonthaburi - Sathon
Upstream: 5:30 PM - 6:30 PM
Frequency 20 minute interval

Piers for Morning and Evening service: Nonthaburi - Sathon
Nonthaburi - Rama 7 - Bang Pho - Kiakkai - Thewet - Phran Nok - Rachinee - Icon Siam - Sathon

Piers for Afternoon service: Bang Pho - Sathon

Bang Pho - Kiakkai - Thewet - Phran Nok - Rachinee - Icon Siam - Sathon






__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/964798133958666


----------



## Wisarut

Here is the prototype for electric boats to run along Saensaeb Boat service with a price tag of 40 Million Baht per boat - to be on test run between 15 - 20 July 2020 and the test run with loading passengers between 25 July - 6 August 2020.

The boat has an aluminum body with dimension is 20.2 meter long, 3 meters wide, can run on the water level of 0.75 meter - the weight is 19000 kg. This boat can carry 100 passengers with 3 crews with 20 kph max speed using 2 sets of 55 KW motors with 135.75 KW Litium battery - can run up to 60 km for 2 hour recharging. 

This electric boat will cut down the air pollution along with noise from Diesel engines and strong waves that wreck those who live along the canal. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2642413472646821


----------



## Wisarut

Bitter rivalry of BEM vs BTSC for the 30 year concession of Orange Line MRT (subway + elevated track) along with the 2.6 km extension of Yellow Line Monorail. For the issue of 30 year concession on Orange Line MRT, the invitation note issued on 3-9 July 2020, the TOR form sold on 10-24 July 2020 before submitting the proposal in September 2020. The 30 year concession will be signed in December 2020 before the Eastern section of Orange Line MRT opened in 2024 and the rest opened in 2026.

The concession for Orange line MRT consists of 14611 Million Baht land expropriation + 96012 million Baht civil work and 32116 million Baht for EMUs and system. The government will pay for land expropriation and subsidies for civil work while the concession holder have to pay for civil works and systems + EMU before getting 96012 million Baht subsidies for 10 years after the whole Orange line MRT opened ... according to PPP Net cost arrangment. 

This bidding would be international bidding so both BTSC and BEM are going to pick their own international partners to undertake such a project. 
BTSC has hinted that the companies would need Chinese contractors such as China Harbor who can handle the TBM Machines to dig subway tunnels even though BTSC would stick with STECON and Gulf Energy Develpment PCL while Ratburi Power Plant PCL would reluctant to do so.

However, BEM has strong knowledge of subway due to their experience with Blue Ring along with the strong relationship with Japanese contractors which help them to gain knowledge on digging subway tunnels. 

For the bitter fighting to realize 2.6 km extension of Yellow line Monorail with a price tag of 3,779 Million Baht, BEM is pressing demands BTSC to pay compensation for passenger loss due to the drain by Yellow line Monorail which BTSC has rejected such bullying demands. This bitter conflict has put MRTA into a dilemma despite of the fact that 2.6 km extension has gotten EIA Clearance. It is likely that MRTA may not approve such extension so long both sides refuse to make a compromise to make a settlement sincew BTSC refuse to pay any compensation to BEM who keep bullying BTSC at all. However, the public pressure toward MRTA along with BTSC and BEM to construct such extension would compell those belligerent parties to find the right compromise to make the extension go on. 

Neverthless, the 3 km Branch line of Pink line monorail from Sri rat to Mueangthong Thani has gotten approval from MRTA but needs approval from the cabinet to acknowledge the changes before signing the additional contract in August 2020 so as to start the construction. 









2 เจ้าพ่อรถไฟฟ้า "BTS-BEM" ชิงสัมปทานสายสีส้ม ระดมพันธมิตรแข่งดุ


BTS และ BEM กำลังเปิดศึกรอบใหม่ทั้งบนดิน-ใต้ดิน แบบไม่มีใครยอมใคร ชิงเค้ก "รถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม" มูลค่า 142,789 ล้านบาทงานใหญ่ส่งท้ายปี 2563 ถึงขั้นเดินสายล็อบบี้ล็อกสเป็ก รวบ "เทคนิค-ราคา" เป็นซองเดียวกัน เพราะงานนี้ขาใหญ่ทำธุรกิจทั้งรับเหมาและเดินรถไฟฟ้า...




www.prachachat.net


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

In Fra Structure said:


> The Google map you used has a lot wrong with it. My house is marked as a shoe hop!


why?


----------



## Codename B

Landscaping at Wat Phra Si Mahathat station (BTS sukhumvit line northern extension)
















































Source: Propholic

Makkasan ARL station








Source: Propholic


----------



## In Fra Structure

chaodeknoi2016 said:


> why?


Because a lot of the buildings are marked wrong on the map. Mine is marked as a shoe shop. That is why it is not good to use.


----------



## Wisarut

Progress report on Yellow Line Monorail in June 2020



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1895118387291734


----------



## Wisarut

BEM - BTSC - BTSG - STECON coming to purchase Request for Proposal documents to compete for 30 year concession of Orange Line MRT (Minburi - Thailand Cultural Center - Bang Khun Nont) with total price tag of 128,128 Million Baht and the distance of 35.9 km [22.5 km Eastern section + 13.4 km Western section] with total number of stations of 28 stations [10 underground stations for the Eastern section, 7 elevated station on the Eastern section and 11 underground stations on the western section] - the bidding for the 30 year concession will be held in 23 September 2020 before declaring the concession winner in December 2020. 

The government will pay for land expropriation of 14611 Million Baht on 505 land plots with 331 building on 41 rai 1 Ngan 96 Square Wah area [41.49 rai or 6.6384 Hectares] and subsidies at the same price as civil work cost of 96012 Million Baht for 7 years started within 2 year after starting the construction due to a lesson learnt from Pink line monorail and Yellow line monorail. 

BTW, the 22.5 km eastern section of Orange Line MRT with 17 stations (10 underground stations + 7 elevated station) is 60% done to be opened in 2024 while the 13.4 km western section (all 11 underground station) will be opened in 2026.








คึกวันแรก! ประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม "BEM-BTSC-BTSG-STEC" มาตามนัด


วันที่ 10 กรกฎาคม 2563 ผู้สื่อข่าว ”ประชาชาติธุรกิจ” รายงานว่า วันนี้เป็นวันแรกที่การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย(รฟม.)




www.prachachat.net







Wisarut said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2636518863236282
> 
> 
> รฟม. เห็นชอบประกาศเชิญชวนเอกชนร่วมลงทุน โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ช่วงบางขุนนนท์ – มีนบุรี (สุวินทวงศ์)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> มาแล้ว! รถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม เค้กแสนล้านขายซองประมูล 10-24 ก.ค.ยื่นราคาก.ย.นี้
> 
> 
> ผู้สื่อข่าวรายงานว่า ตามที่การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟม.) เปิดรับฟังความคิดเห็นของภาคเอกชนเพื่อประกอบการจัดทำร่างประกาศเชิญชวน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prachachat.net


----------



## Appleich

*Bang Sue Grand Station - July 2020





















*
Source: [1], [2]


----------



## Wisarut

Southern extension of Purple line (Tao Poon - Rat Boorana - Kru Nai) has compelled the locals aroung Bang Krajao Park (Bangkok Oasis) to sell their land plots at 6 - 8 Million Baht per rai (37.5 - 50 Million Baht per hectare) or make the development of their own line for homestay for both local Thai tourists and foreign tourists. After all, Purple line extension (Tao Poon - Rat Boorana - Kru Nai) without the need to drop at Bang Na station and take a ferry from Wat Bang Na Nok pier to Wat Bang Nam Phueng Nok Pier. Nevertheless, the area around Bang Krajao has the zoning limit that ONLY lowrise buildings not more than 3 floors, so the low rise resorts, the suburb villages, homestays, small hotels, Bang Krajao covers 6 townships of Phra Pradaeng district of Samut Prakarn including Bang Namphueng, Bang Yor, Bang Kor Bua, Bang Krasob, Bang Krajao, and Song Khanong on 11819 rai of land with 13209 households with 39226 men with 5600 Rai of green space.

Furthermore, Purple line has also passed Bangkok city center (Rattanakosin Island) which BMA has development to reinvigorate Bangkok city center for New Economic for cultural tourism since purple line pass Bang Khun Phrom (Bank of Thailand) Bang Lamphu, Wang Boorapha, Sam Yod intersection (interchange with Blue ring) with connection to Yaowaraj (Bangkok China Town) via Wat Mungkorn. Sam Sen has the old Vietnamese community not far from Vajira Hospital while Kiakkai has the new Parliament to the point that those who live around Bang pho and Kiakkai start to sell their sawmills to be developped into condomeniums with the footpaths along Chao phraya river to connect with Kiakkai pier - driving the land price upward to be at least 300000 Baht per square wah (750 Million Baht per hectares) 

For the area around Tao Poon area, there are little area left for development for this interchange station which those who live on Thonburi side of Bangkok and Nonthaburi have met and Southern extension would allow those who live in Phra Pradaeng to meet with those who live in Northern Bangkok and Thonburi along with those who live in Nonthaburi. 

the bidding for Southern extension of Purple line will be by the end of September 2020 if not December 2020 as a part of economic stimulation to help eliminating unemployment. BEM has strong intention to bid for construction and get concession for Southern extension to boost the loss ridden Northern extension to Klong Bang Phai 









รถไฟฟ้า ‘ม่วงใต้’ บูมคุ้งบางกะเจ้า ชาวบ้านแห่ขายที่ดินพรึบ


สายสีม่วงใต้ บูม คุ้งบางกะเจ้าปอดใหญ่ใกล้กรุง ดึงนักท่องเที่ยวไทย-เทศเข้าพื้นที่ ไม่ต้องเสียเวลานั่งเรือข้ามฝาก เผยชาวบ้าน คึกคักแห่ประกาศขายที่ดิน ไร่ละ 6-8 ล้านบาท รับความเจริญแผ่เข้ามา




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## Appleich

*Progress on MRT Pink Line (Nonthaburi Civic Center - Min Buri):*
Park & Ride Building at Min Buri Station (PK30)
































Source: Advance Prefab Company Limited


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Orange Line MRT (Minburi - Thailand cultural center)
1. Installation of escalators at MRTA station (OR14) by CKST who is a contractor who handle Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 section 




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/897438244068861



2. Tunneling at Klong Ban Mah station - need to be dug from Hua Mark to Klong Ban Mah with the distance of 4.07 km - the western section done in December 2019, now it is working on the eastern end from Klong Ban Mah to Hua Mark hope to be done in June 2021 - tunnel with diameter of 5.70 km and the depth from the ground is 15 - 25 meter - double tunnels in parallel along Ram Khamhaeng using 4 TBM machines. Civil work is now 64.21 % done




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/895818690897483



3. Elevated track from Klong Ban Mah to Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL is 54.89% done. the station with the best progress is Summakorn station (station next to Klong Ban Mah ) - 39.31% done. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/894412821038070



4. Italian Thai Development is working on Base Slab to handle TBM machine at Sri Boorapha station (OR21) which just finished - ready for TBM at the end of July 2020



__ https://www.facebook.com/itdho/posts/2808137735958402



5. How Orange Line MRT will look like - take a look at these replica



__ https://www.facebook.com/fhaperdsatapatmodelmaker/posts/3360266630702368


----------



## Codename B

__ https://www.facebook.com/222957281673759/posts/626902704612546





__ https://www.facebook.com/222957281673759/posts/626903881279095





__ https://www.facebook.com/222957281673759/posts/626909057945244


----------



## Wisarut

Red line commuter networks postponed to 2023 due to the issue of Bangsue Central - private sector need 500 days extension to get Bangsue Central done and the issue on who are going to run red line commuter - the cost overrun which JICA refuses to grant a loan to fill up the cost overrun due to VO along with planned extensions have given the reason for MOT to ask for PPP to run both red line commuter networks and the way to administrate and commercial development on red line commuter stations. This has delayed the opening of red line commuter from January 2021 to 2023.

MOT has given the reason for such delay that

the first 7 year of expected loss at 600 - 700 Million Baht for administrating of red line commuter stations 
the 4 extensions with a price tag of 67,575.37 Million Baht which include the additional EMUs to serve the expansions. The list of 4 extensions are including 
Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit of 6570.40 Million Baht
Talingchan - Salaya 10,2092.18 Million Baht
the missing link from Bangsue Central to Hua Lamphong
the missing link from Bangsue Central to Hua Mark via Phayathai and Makkasan Central with total distance of 25.9 km and a price tag of 44,157.76 Million Baht 

Note: A lot of Thai nettizens have given cynical remarks on such delays - all due to the conflicts of interests initiated by Minister of Transport who keep bullying SRT men due to the feud on the railway land at Khao Kradong in Buriram city suburb
เลื่อนอีกแล้ว! สายสีแดง "รถไฟฟ้ามาราธอน" ขยับวันเปิดถึงปี’66



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2653079628246872





__ https://www.facebook.com/





__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/975576939547452


----------



## Codename B

Wat Phra Si Mahathat station












__ https://www.facebook.com/itdho/posts/2812732298832279


----------



## Wisarut

Public outrage gone Explosive on the PPP policy on red line commuter networks by Minister of Transport Saksiam. Many Thai nettizens asking PM Prayut to bring Khun Akhom back to Ministry of Transports. Some nettizens even point out that the civil works on red line commuter is 99% done - ready to be opened in January 2021 but the PPP policy that delayed the opening to 2023 has destroyed the hope of people. Some even point out that the termites and rust start to build up on the new station building of Talingchan - need major repair right now so this red line commuter networks must be opened according to the schedule of January 2021. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2654711408083694


----------



## Wisarut

Erecting I-Girders and TT-Grider for Chokchai 4 Monorail station



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1129808667392910



Now Srinakharin 38 monorail staton has the roof erected



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1129070017466775



Erecting I-Girders and TT-Grider for Ladphrao 71 Monorail station



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1128309004209543


----------



## Wisarut

SRT Board has become serious on PPP deal with construction of extension, trafficking, and commercial developments of 29 stations as the measures to avoid additional 90000 Million Baht extra investment debts from red line commuter networks and SRT Board has asked to review on the old State Enterprise Policy to let SRT union men run red line commuter through SRTET - effectively dissolved SRTET.

PPP in question will be PPP Net cost with concession of 30 - 50 years with the right to manage Bangsue Central (red line commuter stations) as well as other red line commuter station with Revenue sharing scheme for SRT. Bangsue Central managements need to be 3 sections due to High Speed train connecting Airports and Thai - China Railway 

Only after the structure is done and finishing test run and PPP is ready to pick some competent SRT men to run red line commuter - If private sectors show no interest, SRTET will have to run alone. SRT has already given 87 days extension for section 3 (EMUs - electrification - signal installation) even though Sumitomo, Hitachi are asking for 512 days 

the investments on red line commuter which is to be handed by private sectors consist of :

Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit with total distance of 8.84 km at 6,570.40 Million Baht 
Talingchan - Salaya with total distance of 14.8 km at 10,202.18 Million Baht 
Talingchan - Siriraj with total distance of 4.3 km at 6,645.03 Million Baht 
Bangsue - Hua Lamphong and Bangsue - Phayathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark with total distance of 25.9 km at 44,157.76 Million Baht 
VO - AKA Cost overrun on the first section of red line commuter networks at 10,345 Million Baht 
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9630000073182


----------



## Wisarut

the Explosive Public Outrage on the delay of red line commuter 2023 has compelled Saksiam to think twice on PPP issue to bail SRT red line commuter project 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2655610251327143


----------



## Codename B

Suvarnabhumi APM has now arrived at the depot


----------



## knrOctober

Blue OceanS said:


> View attachment 331959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Preparing for calling a bidding for Brown Line monorail by the end of 2021 - Bangkok City Zoning has to be changed to add more orange zones along the new lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suphalerk Soodyodprasert
> 
> 
> Suphalerk Soodyodprasert added 106 photos and a video to the album: ข่าวรถไฟฟ้า63.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


EXAT Speed up EIA clearance for bidding of N2 Expressway with the pillar for Brown Line Monorail - to be discussed with Kasetsart University in August 2020 to get the settlement
Manager Daily
23 July 2020 at 19:53 


















EXAT reviewing EIA on N2 section of Phase 3 expressway connecting with Kanchanaphisek Ring road with the distance of 11.3 km and a price tag of 17 billion Baht to be on bidding in December 2021 along with the construction of Brown Line monorail - Kasetsart University will have a discussion with EXAT on the controversial N1 section of this Phase 3 expressway with covering dome + monorail in August 2020. 

Well, the old EIA of this Phase 3 expressway has been done in year 1999 - 2000 when economic hard time had hit Thailand so hard and caused the delay of project by about 20 years. Therefore, the old EIA has to be revised to accommodate the new reality of 2020 which BTS Skytrain that passes the main Phahonyothin gate of Kasetsart University along with the new Brown Line Monorail from Kae Rai to Lam Salee via Ngamwongwan road, Kaset - Nawamin road and Nawamin road into account. 

The consultant who is handling the new EIA is working for 10 months at 14.3 million Baht to be done on 16 September 2020 (with 55 day extension due to Covid-19) before submitting to National Environment Board to get EIA clearance. 

N2 section of Phase 3 expressway has a price tag of 17000 Million Baht including the pillars of Brown Line Monorail with a price tag of 1500 Million Baht financed by Thailand Future Funds to be constructed in 2022 and done in 2025 - with ticket price of 20 Baht for 4 wheel vehicles, 40 Baht for 6 wheel vehicles and 60 Baht for 10-wheel trucks or vehicles with more than 10 wheels - with expected traffic of 70000 - 80000 vehicles a day in 2025. MRTA is going to ask EXAT to handle the construction of 280 pillars of Brown line monorails with a distance of 6.97 km and a price tag of 1500 Baht to be done in 18 months - the other section of Brown Line monorail including the construction of station buildings will be done by Private sector who got PPP concession. 

Such cooperative bidding needs the advise and consultant from Comptroller General Dept to get the budget clearance along with MRTA to draw the line between EXAT and MRTA for construction control. 

The controversial N1 section of Phase 3 expressway with a price tag of 12000 Million Baht will follow the same old route up to Bangkhen intersection before turning left to connect with Sri Rat expressway at Bangsue since alternative route along the Ladphrao canal have been rejected. The expressway design with Dome to protect from noise, dust and other pollution have been done to be on discussion with Kasetsart University in Early August 2020. This controversial N1-N2 section of Phase 3 expressway will be on bidding in December 2021 though. 










เร่ง EIA ดันประมูลด่วนN2 พ่วงตอม่อสีน้ำตาล- ส.ค.คุย ม. เกษตรฯเคลียร์โมเดล N1


กทพ.ทบทวนรายงาน EIA ทางด่วน N2 เชื่อมวงแหวนฯ 11.3 กม. วงเงิน 1.7 หมื่นล. คาดเปิดประมูล ปี64 พร้อมก่อสร้างตอม่อรถไฟฟ้าสีน้ำตาลให้ด้วย คาดส.ค. นี้ ม.เกษตรพร้อม ถกโมเดลโดมครอบทางด่วน ตอนN1




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

BEM is planning to bid for the Southern extension of Purple Line MRT as well as 30-year concession for the whole Orange line MRT while the company is going to use BMN for compete for advertising space along with the resting places of expressways which BEM is going to compete for concession 

BEM also mention about the effect from Covid-19 that the company is focusing on keeping MRT lines clean after Blue Ring has been fully opened. Before opening Blue ring in full, the daily revenue is 7-8 million Baht a day after opening blue ring in full, BEM has expected 10 - 12 million Baht a day but Covid-19 epidemic that wrecked havoc on the 2nd quarter of 2020 has effectively driven down the revenue by 80 - 90% due to social distance measures while driven down the number of expressway customer to 50% of normal level. 

Now, the new measure that relax the Covid-19 restriction has helped to boost up the number of passengers to 300000 passengers a day which is 70 - 80% of normal level while the number of expressway customers are now back to 100% of normal level. 









"ทางด่วน-รถไฟฟ้า" เริ่มฟื้น BEM ลุยประมูลงานใหม่เพิ่ม


BEM ไม่สะเทือนโควิด โกยรายได้ปี'62 กว่า 1.6 หมื่นล้าน กำไรพุ่ง 5.4 พันล้าน ผนึก ช.การช่าง ชิงรถไฟฟ้า "สีส้ม-สีม่วงใต้" ดัน BMN ลุย




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*

North Side









South Side








source: facebook.com/DesignConceptArchitect


----------



## Codename B

*Orange Line *
Elevated station of the line is taking shape









By *Surawat Tae Suwannarit

Yellow Line Monorail*

















*







*
By *Kitti Martpoomee

Dark Red Line *
Lak Hok Station (Rangsit University Station)









By *Pakin Khruekamla*


----------



## Codename B

Another electric boat that will soon service Chao Phraya River by Energy Absolute (The leading Thai company in Electric Vehicle).










The team of Miss “Sao Thin Thai Ngam 2020“ has participated in activities with Energy Absolute Public Company Limited or EA that has developed an "electric boat" that will be used to transport passengers on the Chao Phraya River. With an investment plan of 54 boats, with a total investment of approximately 1,000 million baht.

It is expected to start service gradually this year 2020. The highlight of this electric boat is improving convenience with air conditioning. Focus on cleanliness and designs that consider safety and confidence to passengers by boat that will be less wobbly and causing less waves, and also save on energy costs by using electricity that is charged into a 800 kilowatt hour battery refuel from using the EA Anywhere charger.




__ https://www.facebook.com/494453050634442/posts/3278495968896789






__ https://www.facebook.com/100002228405230/posts/3123488654402051


----------



## Codename B

Today BMA has installed the first "Smart Bus Shelter" that will be installed all over Bangkok

350 smart bus shelter to all be installed by July 2021
Screen for advertising
Screen for telling the bus line that is entering the stop
CCTV
Wi-Fi Router with Free Wi-Fi System
USB mobile charger









By กรุงเทพมหานคร โดยสำนักงานประชาสัมพันธ์









By เฮ้ย นี่มันฟุตบาทไทยแลนด์

























By เอิร์ธ พงศกร ขวัญเมือง - Earth Pongsakorn Kwanmuang


----------



## Slagathor

Wisarut said:


> Now, Riva Express by Chaophraya Express Boat using Catamaran is ready for service with 30 Baht Flat rate which can be paid in either cash or rabbit cards
> Specifications:
> 
> Aluminum body
> total length 23.95 meters
> 2.8 meter depth
> width 7 meters
> Design Waterline (DWL) 0.8 meters
> fuel tanks 900 L X 2
> water tank 200 L X 2
> wastewater tank 200 L
> 200 passengers for downstairs level with air-conditioned cabin with 140 seats - excluding those passengers on the root
> Crew 2 men
> Two Scania DI09 070M Engines of 350 Horsepower
> Pitch Propeller type
> Class NSCV 1E ship of Australian standard
> Max speed at 18 knots
> At the time being, Riva Express by Chaophraya Express Boat would run only weekdays (Monday to Friday) with 3 intervals:
> 
> Morning service: Nonthaburi - Sathon
> 
> Upstream: 7:10 AM -7:30 AM
> Downstream: 6:30 AM - 08:10 AM
> Frequency 20 minute interval
> 
> Afternoon service: Bang Pho - Sathon
> Upstream: 9:40 AM - 3:10 PM
> Downstream: 10:10 AM -3:40 PM
> Frequency 30 minute interval
> 
> Evening service: Nonthaburi - Sathon
> Upstream: 5:30 PM - 6:30 PM
> Frequency 20 minute interval
> 
> Piers for Morning and Evening service: Nonthaburi - Sathon
> Nonthaburi - Rama 7 - Bang Pho - Kiakkai - Thewet - Phran Nok - Rachinee - Icon Siam - Sathon
> 
> Piers for Afternoon service: Bang Pho - Sathon
> 
> Bang Pho - Kiakkai - Thewet - Phran Nok - Rachinee - Icon Siam - Sathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/964798133958666


I was in Sathon yesterday (Wednesday) afternoon when I got an unexpected appointment in Nonthaburi. I had to be there at 7 PM and obviously traffic is a nightmare around that time so I thought: why not try the boat?

I'd never taken it before and I remembered your post, so I was standing at the pier in Sathon hoping for one of these beauties to show up but... I had to get an old boat. Noooo!!  

I had to take the green line. Are the new boats only for the red line?


----------



## Wisarut

For the further expansion of mass transit system in Bangkok, Dept of Rail Transport is asking BMA to give Grey Line Monorail along with Suvannabhum Airport LRT to MRTA. Even though it is possible for BMA to make a partial return of Grey Line Monorail from Watcharaphon to Tha Phra, it is next to impossible for BMA to return Suvannabhum Airport LRT to MRTA. Similar thing can be said to Samut Prakarn - Bang Poo extension of BTS Skytrain. 

The list of mass transit line for expansion on 2021 - 2022 to be done in 2029 - 2030 are 

Suvannabhum Airport LRT : Bang Na Pier - Sanphawut intersection (the old Paknam railway road) - Suvannabhum
Grey line monorail : Watcharaphon - Tha Phra - it can be split if necessary 
Red line commuter extension : Rangsit to Thanyaburi even though it would be better for SRT to implement Klong Rangsit Bypass to connect with Ongkharak station on Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 bypass 
New Line - Southern Bus terminal - Lak Si
New Line 2 - Bang Wah - Bang Kapi 

ทบทวนแผนสร้างรถไฟฟ้าใหม่ ขนส่งทางรางชง “ยึด” รถไฟสีเทา-เขียวจาก กทม.


----------



## Codename B

Red line








By Jakkaphat Kliangthisong




__ https://www.facebook.com/100001376302158/posts/3161807053875140


----------



## Appleich

*More of test run on Dark Red Line:*
























Source: Piyaphat Dom Sasuntorn Facebook


----------



## Codename B

Test running the Gold line
























By Lotte Chawanagon




__ https://www.facebook.com/100001513155385/posts/3299864640073942


----------



## Codename B

Inspecting the platforms at Bang Sue Grand Station




__ https://www.facebook.com/100001899026594/posts/4238107816262477


----------



## Codename B

*Timeline of the opening of Bangkok Mass Transit Systems*

In summary:

- The gold line will open in October (Not yet final).

- The light green line extension will open all its stations all the way to Ku Kot in December this year 2020.

- The dark red line and light red line are hoping to open early next year 2021.

- The yellow and pink lines monorail will gradually open in 2021, but will open all stations in 2022.

- The eastern orange line (Min Buri - Cultural Center) can be opened as early as 2024 or at the latest, 2025-2026.

- The western orange line (Cultural Center - Bang Khunnon) to be opened in 2026 - 2027.

- The southern purple line (Tao Poon - Rat Burana) to be opened in 2027 - 2028.

- The brown line (Khae Rai - Lam Sali) to be opened in 2026 - 2027.

For regional mass transit projects by MRTA, the timeline are as follows:

Phuket LRT to be opened in 2026
Chiang Mai red line to be opened in 2028
Nakhon Ratchasima green line to be opened in 2025
Phitsanulok red line to be opened in 2028





















































__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2686027788285389


----------



## Appleich

*Red Line train passing Lak Hok Station at 145 km/h.*




__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1004058880032591


----------



## Wisarut

For the case of Southern extension of Purple Line MRT and Western extension of Orange line MRT, here are the details: 


Western extension of Orange line MRT - PPP Net Cost of 142,789 Million Baht with 30-year concession with a concession price tag of 128,128 Million Baht - waiting for bidding. Government will pay for 14,611 Million Baht land expropriation + 96,012 Million Baht construction fee for 7 years to be paid 2 years after the whole Orange line MRT has been opened. Wait until the 10 bidders for concession give the deals to MRTA on 23 September 2020 to get the contract and concession signed by the end of December 2020. Construction will start from 2021 to 2026. At the time being, Eastern section of Orange Line MRT has been 66.06% done, ready for opening in 2024 by the concession winner. For the case of western extension of Orange line MRT, better wait until the decree has been issued ... now the disputes around Manangkhasila House has been settled by a compromise of moving Yommarat subway station before reaching the railway track near Yommarat Halt, so it is just a matter of time to get EIA clearance. The land expropriation will be on 505 land plots (about 41 Rai) and 331 buildings.
Southern extension of Purple line MRT with total distance of 23.6 km and a price tag of 101,112 Million Baht. This section has gotten land expropriation decree issued on 7 August 2020 for 410 land plots along with 267 buildings for the stairways, escalators, elevators for 17 stations along with 50 Rai for depot with construction cost of 77385 million Baht with 3-4 contracts. For the traffic concession of 23064 million Baht, expect to be PPP Gross cost for 30 year which BEM has been hired to run the purple line MRT from Tao Poon to Klong Bang Phai for 30 years. 
 On 23 September 2020, expect to see the showdown for Orange Line MRT between BTS + alliances (STECON + Gulf Energy Development PCL + Ratchaburi Group + Sino Hydro) vs. BEM and alliance (Ch. Karnchang PCL and even ITD PCL) --- the result will see on 30 September 2020. 
เวนคืน 3 หมื่นไร่กลางกรุง-11จังหวัด ลุยประมูลสร้าง "รถไฟฟ้า-ทางคู่"


----------



## Codename B

*Joint Ticketing System launching in October?*










After a long policy regarding the joint ticketing system, where it was previously postponed due to the effects of the COVID-19 epidemic, it now appears to have come close to reality as the Ministry of Transport stated that it has divided the operation into two phases. The first phase will begin with the basic lines of interconnection between the BTS and MRT.

The joint ticketing cards are Rabbit card by BTS, MRT Plus by MRTA and Mangmoom card.

The second phase will open for debit cards and Visa cards. In which the banking sector will also participate to develop a system that is open and accessible to foreigners with ease and will add system connections to cover buses, taxis, passenger boats and also convenience stores.

Tune in October, where it will get delayed again 😂









ตุลาคมนี้ ได้ใช้ ตั๋วร่วม รถไฟฟ้า


"คมนาคม" เร่งคลอด ระบบตั๋วร่วม รถไฟฟ้า 1.2แสนใบ ภายใน ต.ค. นี้ เชื่อม ข้ามระบบ บีทีเอส-ใต้ดินของเอ็มอาร์ที อำนวยความสะดวกผู้ใช้บริการ




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## Blackraven

Codename B said:


> *Joint Ticketing System launching in October?*
> 
> View attachment 445799
> 
> 
> After a long policy regarding the joint ticketing system, where it was previously postponed due to the effects of the COVID-19 epidemic, it now appears to have come close to reality as the Ministry of Transport stated that it has divided the operation into two phases. The first phase will begin with the basic lines of interconnection between the BTS and MRT.
> 
> The joint ticketing cards are Rabbit card by BTS, MRT Plus by MRTA and Mangmoom card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ตุลาคมนี้ ได้ใช้ ตั๋วร่วม รถไฟฟ้า
> 
> 
> "คมนาคม" เร่งคลอด ระบบตั๋วร่วม รถไฟฟ้า 1.2แสนใบ ภายใน ต.ค. นี้ เชื่อม ข้ามระบบ บีทีเอส-ใต้ดินของเอ็มอาร์ที อำนวยความสะดวกผู้ใช้บริการ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thansettakij.com


They will still sell both Rabbit and Mangmoom cards? Or will they create a brand new unified card?


----------



## Appleich

Mangmoom is already a new creation. Currently, MRT is selling 2 types of cards, MRT and MRT Plus cards.
















Source: Graphic Station

From the news above, seems like they going to abandon MRT card and replace it with Mangmoom card. By then, Bangkok will have 3 cards (Rabit, Mangmoom, MRT Plus) under one common ticketing system.








Source: Rabbit Card








Source: Brand Inside


----------



## TonmaiTree

I’ll believe it when I see it 😅


----------



## Slagathor

I have, like, 7 or 8 BTS and MRT cards in my house. Cause I would keep extra cards for when friends and family came to visit. They have their own jar, they take up quite a bit of space.


----------



## Codename B

Testing on the gold line (front view)


----------



## Unknow2

Codename B said:


> *Joint Ticketing System launching in October?*


No


----------



## Codename B

Sneak peak of Bombardier Innovia Monorail for the yellow line and pink line








by MRTA-yellowline









by Focus Naphaphol Suwanacheep (Âû)


----------



## redcode

Wow 🤩 Seems as if they’re making up for lost time. How many lines are currently under construction (including extensions)? I’ve lost count tbh.


----------



## Codename B

redcode said:


> Wow 🤩 Seems as if they’re making up for lost time. How many lines are currently under construction (including extensions)? I’ve lost count tbh.


7 lines are under constructions right now (about 146 km) + 3 more lines in the near future (purple line extension, brown line and western orange line).

Khun Appleich made a nice overview a while back, what’s changed is that the brown line has now been approved.



Appleich said:


> *With commercial operation began on final extended section of MRT Blue Line, Bangkok now has 156 km. of mass transit lines in service:*
> Bangkok Transit Map as of March 30, 2020
> 
> Source: File:Bkk masstransit 2020 clear version english wiki-01.png - Wikimedia Commons
> _* - Interchange stations with connected paid area are aggregately counted as one.
> a - Color reference by Bangkok Mass Transit System Public Company Limited (BTSC).
> b - Construction of these extensions (both north and south) were carried out by MRTA but operations are being transferred to BMA and BTSC._


----------



## Slagathor

^^ One small addition (because things move fast in Bangkok!) is that the light green line has a few extra stations beyond Kasetsart University that are now open as well. So for the light green line:

*1 - Light Green Line*
*In Service*: Wat Phra Sri Mahathat - Kheha
*Under Construction*: Laksi Monument - Khu Khot


----------



## Unknow2

Codename B said:


> View attachment 465738
> 
> by Focus Naphaphol Suwanacheep (Âû)


If this is an actual color scheme for the trains, this mean it was designed to be wrap with ads. Since there is no color at all on the side of the trains.


----------



## Wisarut

Get ready for the test run with passengers for the golden line AGT with the distance of 1.72 km before the actual opening on 29 October 2020 with 16 Baht flat rate ticket








BTS kicks off trial runs on its Gold Line monorail


Now that all three driverless trains for the BTS Gold Light Rail Line have been delivered, trials on the 1.8-kilometre route will begin immediately before the service is officially launched on October 29.




www.nationthailand.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/aswinkwanmuang/posts/890389818035842



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300598582064496642

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300598544844218368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300598582064496642


----------



## Appleich

*Bangkok Rail Transit System as of August 31, 2020:*








_*Interchange stations with connected paid area are aggregately counted as one.
a - Color reference by Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA).
b - Construction of these extensions (both north and south) were carried out by MRTA but operations are being transferred to BMA and BTSC._

Note: I changed line coloring and numbering in accordance with this masterplan from MRTA.

*Bangkok Rail Transit System as of June 5, 2020:*
by Thanun Buranapong on Render Thailand
Click image to enlarge

Source: แผนที่ระบบขนส่งมวลชนทางรางในพื้นที่กรุงเทพมหานครและปริมณฑล – RENDER THAILAND


----------



## redcode

interesting photo with Sukhumvit Line and Bangsue in the same frame (and why are the BTS trains stripped of their ads?  )

NEK03349 by Anek Suwannaphoom, trên Flickr


----------



## Slagathor

haha I can see my condo


----------



## redcode

Slagathor said:


> haha I can see my condo


what's fun in that area? I thought all gays live in Silom 😂 

There's a nice gay sauna near Ari BTS station, but it's a bit overrun by Chinese and Japanese tourists


----------



## Appleich

Slagathor said:


> haha I can see my condo


Hope one day Bangkok will get the chance to welcome you back as resident again ✌


----------



## Slagathor

redcode said:


> what's fun in that area? I thought all gays live in Silom 😂
> 
> There's a nice gay sauna near Ari BTS station, but it's a bit overrun by Chinese and Japanese tourists


Ari is great, lots of nice restaurants!



Appleich said:


> Hope one day Bangkok will get the chance to welcome you back as resident again ✌


I hope so too!


----------



## Unknow2

Appleich said:


> *Bangkok Rail Transit System as of August 31, 2020:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Interchange stations with connected paid area are aggregately counted as one.
> a - Color reference by Bangkok Mass Transit System Public Company Limited (BTSC).
> b - Construction of these extensions (both north and south) were carried out by MRTA but operations are being transferred to BMA and BTSC._
> 
> Note: I changed line coloring and numbering in accordance with this masterplan from MRTA.


Isn't ARL a 28.something kilometres line? I remember it being 28.7 km (not sure about .7)

If it's 28.7km, then the total length of the system is 165.65 km and if we open Gold and the rest of Sukhumvit line this year, we will be 176.6 km.

Hope we can crack 200 km in 2021



redcode said:


> and why are the BTS trains stripped of their ads?


No one buying them I guess. It's a tough time. Companies are reducing their spending on marketing campaign. Plus, there are more trains (more ads space) available. BTS add 46 new trains (on top of 52 trains) to the system. BEM also starts offering ads on their Blue Line fleet (as it starts running above ground now) of 54 trains. Though Blue line isn't that popular.

In the last two years, number of trains that offered ads space increase from 60 trains (x52 BTS and x8 ARL) to 160 trains. With such a huge increase in supply, expect to see more no ads trains.


----------



## Appleich

Unknow2 said:


> Isn't ARL a 28.something kilometres line? I remember it being 28.7 km (not sure about .7)


Sorry my bad, I did update the list now.


----------



## Codename B

Bombardier Innovia 300 Monorail for Pink line and yellow line 🤩




































__ https://www.facebook.com/115473566816233/posts/170809554615967


----------



## Unknow2

In the penultimate photo of this video. You can see the interior of yellow line train. It looks pretty airy.






Pretty sure it is ours. You can see from Codename B's post that the seat color scheme matched the one from the video.



Codename B said:


> View attachment 477612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/115473566816233/posts/170809554615967


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Orange line MRT - Pink line monorail and Yellow line monorail on 31 August 2020 as reported on 8 September 2020 : 

Orange Line MRT (Thailand Cultural Center - Minburi - Suwinthawongse) - civil works is 67.84% done 
Yellow line Monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) - Civil works is 64.30% done while electro-mechanic is 58.45% done, so the overall progress is 61.75%
Pink line Monorail (Kaerai - Minburi) - Civil works is 63.36%done while electro-mechanic is 57.42% done, so the overall progress is 60.82% 



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/2602564429960275


----------



## Wisarut

MRTA going to call bidding for contractor to construct the 23.6 km Southern extension of Purple line MRT (12.6 km underground with 10 subway stations + 11 km elevated track with 7 elevated stations) with the total price tag of 124,959 Million Baht (80000 million Baht for civil works, 16000 million Baht for land expropriation, 23000 million Baht by private sector who got PPP Gross cost just like Tao Poon - Klong Bang Phai section of Purple line MRT) by the end of 2020

Southern extension of Purple line MRT starts at Tao Poon before going underground at Army Ordinance Dept before passing Kiakkai intersection to Samsen road passing the new parliament, Rachinee Bon school, Irrigation Dept, Sukhothai palace, Vajira Hospital, National Library, Bank of Thailand, Bang Lamphoo, Phan Fah Intersection, Samyod, Phra Pokklao Bridge, Ban Khaek intersection, Wongwian Yai circle, Wongwian Yai railway terminus, Taksin road, Somdej Phra Pinklao naval hospital, Mahaisawan intersection before elevating the track at Suksawat road passing Dao Khanong intersection, passing Bang Mod intersection, passing expressway, and Bhumibol 1 Bridge, Phra Padaeng intersection before ending up at Kru Nai on Khanchanaphisek ring. 









รฟม.ประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสีม่วง จ่อชงบอร์ดไฟเขียวปลายปี


รฟม.เตรียมประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วงใต้ ช่วงเตาปูน - ราษฎร์บูรณะ 1.2 แสนล้านบาทต้นปี 2564 เผยอยู่ระหว่างจัดทำราคากลาง จ่อชงบอร์ดอนุมัติ ขณะที่คืบหน้าเวนคืนลงสำรวจที่ดินและประเมินวงเงินชดเชย คาดสูงถึง 1.5 หมื่นล้าน กระทบ 267 หลังคาเรือน




www.bangkokbiznews.com












อัปเดต “รถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วงใต้” ถึงไหนแล้ว


รฟม.ลุยประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วงใต้ ช่วงเตาปูน-ราษฎร์บูรณะ วงเงิน 1.2 แสนล้าน เร่งสำรวจเวนคืนที่ดิน หลังผ่านพรฎ.เวนคืน จ่อชงบอร์ดรฟม.ไฟเขียวปลายปีนี้




www.thansettakij.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2703083473246487


----------



## Wisarut

First batch of Bombardier Innovia Monorail 300 for Pink Line Monorail and Yellow line Monorail carriages to be delivered at the end of September 2020 and all batches [42 sets for Pink line and 30 sets for Yellow Line with total 288 carriages] to be delivered in 2022. After passing Custom clearance, they will be delivered to Wat Sri Iam depot for yellow line Monorail and Minburi Depot for Pink line monorail for reassembled and test run 

Yellow line Monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) - Civil works is 64.30% done while electro-mechanic is 58.45% done, so the overall progress is 61.75%
Pink line Monorail (Kaerai - Minburi) - Civil works is 63.36%done while electro-mechanic is 57.42% done, so the overall progress is 60.82% 

By the end of 2021, the first sections of Pink Line monorail (Minburi - Chaeng Watthana Government Complex) and Yellow line monorail (Samrong - Bang Kapi) will be opened. Full services of both lines will be opened by the end of 2022. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2703804863174348


----------



## Wisarut

Reminder for those who are going to design the interior of EMUs to accommodate those 
who need to use wheelchairs - better place the poles to the middle of each carriage rather than near the gates of the EMU carriages



__ https://www.facebook.com/bkktrains/posts/3080938982029196


----------



## Codename B

__ https://www.facebook.com/222957281673759/posts/663848584251291






__ https://www.facebook.com/222957281673759/posts/663848907584592






__ https://www.facebook.com/222957281673759/posts/663849257584557






__ https://www.facebook.com/222957281673759/posts/663850667584416






__ https://www.facebook.com/222957281673759/posts/663851157584367


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Yellow Line Monorail on 31 August 2020:
Overall progress 61.75% done
⚙Civil works 64.30% done
🚝Electro-mechanic 58.45% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1171444923229284



Progress on Chokechai 4 Monorail station in front of Chokchai Police station at Lad Phrao 53 (AKA Chokchai 4 Road)



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1171452869895156



Progress on Sri La Salle Monorail station on Sri Nakharin road near Sri La Salle intersection at the eastern end of Soi La Salle (AKA Sukhumvit 105)



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1172314689808974



Progress on Lam Salee Monorail station at Lam Salee intersection (the beginning of Sri Nakharin road)



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1173182919722151



Progress on Sri Nut Monorail station at Sri Nut intersection (Eastern end of Soi Onnut - Sukhumvit 77) on Sri Nakharin road



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1174176929622750


----------



## Appleich

Trial run between Don Mueang and Rangsit


----------



## Unknow2

Appleich said:


> Trial run between Don Mueang and Rangsit


Why a train runs on the wrong side?


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> Why a train runs on the wrong side?


the electrification is not fully done though


----------



## Appleich

Bang Sue Grand Station seen from an airplane:








Source: Songpol Puntadesh


----------



## Codename B

Red line EMU depot

































Design Concept Architect


----------



## Codename B

Red line typical stations


























































































Design Concept Architect


----------



## Codename B

7 more stations (9,8km) will open in December this year for the Sukhumvit line reaching all the way to Pathumthani city.




__ https://www.facebook.com/185513641494259/posts/3461729207206003



Royal Thai Air Force Museum station has planes in its design





















__ https://www.facebook.com/185513641494259/posts/3461315830580674


----------



## Frattaglia

Hi,

on googlemap sukhumvit line disappeared! Can you help to fix that?


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Frattaglia said:


> Hi,
> 
> on googlemap sukhumvit line disappeared! Can you help to fix that?


Thought I'm the only one notice this : ) Wonder why this happened.


----------



## Codename B

Frattaglia said:


> Hi,
> 
> on googlemap sukhumvit line disappeared! Can you help to fix that?





Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> Thought I'm the only one notice this : ) Wonder why this happened.


It happens sometimes, usually before a new extension is added. Sometimes the lines change color or the alignment is weird. Don’t know what Google Thailand is doing. (They have their Head Office in Chidlom)

Maybe they are getting ready to add the northern extension in.


----------



## Codename B

Inspecting the Gold line, before the opening in December (Bombardier Innovia 300 APM)
15 bath for the whole route. Soon it will be easier to go to ICONSIAM.


















































__ https://www.facebook.com/617620494922400/posts/4983663091651430


----------



## redcode

looks a bit cramped inside


----------



## Codename B

redcode said:


> looks a bit cramped inside


According to the specs, this APM with a 2-car formation can hold up to 137 people in one car or 274 people in total. For that to happen I guess you will be packed like sardines 😂 (like BTS during rush hour). Going to Siam during rush hour is a major test of patience and squeezing.


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Orange line on 30 September 2020 reported by MRTA on 8 October 2020
Contract 1 (Thailand Cultural Center -Ram Khamhaeng 12 excluding Ram Khamhaeng 12 station) by CKST [Ch. Karnchang PCL - STECON PCL] : 80.27%
Contract 2 (Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark) by CKST [Ch. Karnchang PCL - STECON PCL] : 65.54%
Contract 3 (Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah including transition structure) by ITD PCL : 68.26%
Contract 4: Elevated track from Klong Ban Mah to Suwinthawongse [Now changed to Rom Klao Intersection] (excluding Klong Ban Mah subway station) by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL : 59.85%
Contract 5: Depot along with Park and Ride: 72.02%
Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL : 68.24%
Overall: 69.82 % faster than planned by 2.77 %



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/963356837477001


Progress on Yellow line Monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) on 30 September 2020 reported on 8 October 2020

Civil works is 66.31% done
electro-mechanic is 61.63% done
the overall progress is 64.27% done
Progress on Pink line Monorail (Kaerai - Minburi) on 30 September 2020 reported on 8 October 2020

Civil works is 64.85% done
electro-mechanic is 59.71% done
the overall progress is 62.23% done




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/2627818000768251


----------



## Unknow2

Frattaglia said:


> Hi,
> 
> on googlemap sukhumvit line disappeared! Can you help to fix that?





Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> Thought I'm the only one notice this : ) Wonder why this happened.


Sukhumvit line behave weirdly for a while now. They considered a line to be three small lines. One core section (Ha Yeak Lad Phrao to Samrong), one souther extension (Samrong to Kheha) and one norther extension (Ha Yeak Lad Phrao to Currently, Wat Phra Sri Mahathat). If you asked them to navigate, they will told you to switch train at Ha Yeak Lad Phrao and Samrong. Some how they haven't yet recognized it's already a through service. But as Codename B said...



Codename B said:


> It happens sometimes, usually before a new extension is added. Sometimes the lines change color or the alignment is weird. Don’t know what Google Thailand is doing. (They have their Head Office in Chidlom)
> 
> Maybe they are getting ready to add the northern extension in.


I would say it happens all the time when new line comes into service. Blue line, for example, has been added from Hua Lamphong to Lak Song in one go. Even though, it open in phases over the course of a month. And considering how fast Sukhumvit line has been change, maybe Google just can't keep up.


----------



## Wisarut

Frattaglia said:


> Hi,
> 
> on googlemap sukhumvit line disappeared! Can you help to fix that?


In such a case, they are working on the upcoming extension to Khoo Khot which is to be opened on 6 December 2020.


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Going to Icon Siam, I'll take the boat for the epic arrival. Going back it'll be the Gold line for the ease & convenient.

I'm much looking forward for the Orange line. Ramkhamhaeng & Pratunam badly needs transit line.


----------



## redcode

can't wait for borders to reopen so that I can check out all the extensions. Last time I was there line Sukhumvit was only available from Kheha to Ha Yaek Lat Phrao, line Blue only ran from Hua Lamphong to Taopoon, and line Gold was barely under construction.


----------



## Wisarut

Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> Going to Icon Siam, I'll take the boat for the epic arrival. Going back it'll be the Gold line for the ease & convenient.
> 
> I'm much looking forward for the Orange line. Ramkhamhaeng & Pratunam badly needs transit line.


Will be ready for service on 15 December 2020 according to the following news:
Golden Line AGT will be opened on 15 December 2020 - after BMA Governor and BMA Board have invited PM Prayut to perform the opening ceremony. Ticket for Gold Line AGT is 15 Baht flat rate.

At the time being, the progress of Gold Line AGT with 3 stations (Krung Thonburi, Charoen Nakhon and Klongsan) with the distance of 1.8 km on 30 September 2020 as reported on 8 October 2020 are:
Progress on Pink line Monorail (Kaerai - Minburi) on 30 September 2020 reported on 8 October 2020

Civil works is 98% done
electro-mechanic is 92% done
the overall progress is 96% done
However, the decision to make 0.95 km extension to Prachadhipok road for the upcoming extension of Purple line MRT will need to wait until Purple line extension from Tao Poon to Kru Nai has been started. 

Gold Line AGT is using 3 sets of Bombardier Innovia APM 300 in 2-car formation with max speed of 80 kph with capacity of 138 passengers per carriage.

Orange Line MRT that passes Ram Khamhaeng University and Hua Mark Stadium is still under construction - ready to be opened in 2024 though. However, the western extension from Thailand Cultural Center to Bang Khun Nont via Thonburi Railway terminus, Phan Fah intersection and Pratoo Nam will need to be wait until 2026.








ธ.ค. "ประยุทธ์" ตัดริบบิ้นเปิดวิ่งรถไฟฟ้าสายสีทอง ค่าโดยสาร 15 บาทตลอดสาย


"อัศวิน" เทียบเชิญ "ประยุทธ์" ตัดริบบิ้นรถไฟฟ้าโมโนเรลสายสีทองกลาง ธ.ค.นี้ ไม่มีนั่งฟรีเก็บโลด 15 บาทตลอดสาย เผยคืบแล้วกว่า 96% ส่วนต่อขยาย "ประชาธิปก"




www.prachachat.net







__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3619434084773548&id=257079044342419





__ https://www.facebook.com/PPTVHD36/posts/4983663091651430


----------



## Wisarut

redcode said:


> can't wait for borders to reopen so that I can check out all the extensions. Last time I was there line Sukhumvit was only available from Kheha to Ha Yaek Lat Phrao, line Blue only ran from Hua Lamphong to Taopoon, and line Gold was barely under construction.


At least, you can drop at Donmueang Airport and then going to Donmueang railway station to take a taxi or Aircon Bus no. 356 with Green strip to go to Kor Por Or station of BTS Skytrain. Alternatively, you can ride taxi from Donmueang airport to Wat Phra sri station.


----------



## redcode

nah I can fly Thai Vietjet directly from my city to Suvarnabhumi then take the ARL for the city centre. AirAsia does DAD-DMK but I won't take it until the red line is open.


----------



## Wisarut

redcode said:


> nah I can fly Thai Vietjet directly from my city to Suvarnabhumi then take the ARL for the city centre. AirAsia does DAD-DMK but I won't take it until the red line is open.


Probably around 4th Quarter of 2021 to 2022 due to the cost overrun controversies.


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> At least, you can drop at Donmueang Airport and then going to Donmueang railway station to take a taxi or Aircon Bus no. 356 with Green strip to go to Kor Por Or station of BTS Skytrain. Alternatively, you can ride taxi from Donmueang airport to Wat Phra sri station.


Speaking of which, will they run a shuttle bus from Donmueang Airport to RTAF Museum or Yeak Kor Por Aor station? Sukhumvit Line extension is about to be open.


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> Speaking of which, will they run a shuttle bus from Donmueang Airport to RTAF Museum or Yeak Kor Por Aor station? Sukhumvit Line extension is about to be open.


Let's see if Sahay Yont or BMTA has decided to come up with such a shuttle bus after gaining the permission to access into Donmueang AFB along with the approval from Dept of Land Transport to come up such line of shuttle bus services.


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> Let's see if Sahay Yont or BMTA has decided to come up with such a shuttle bus after gaining the permission to access into Donmueang AFB along with the approval from Dept of Land Transport to come up such line of shuttle bus services.


Who operate a shuttle bus from Don Mueang to Mo Chit? AOT or BMTA?


----------



## fwiarda

Are there still plans to build a monorail from Don Mueang to the BTS?


----------



## Unknow2

fwiarda said:


> Are there still plans to build a monorail from Don Mueang to the BTS?


There is a plan to build an APM (possibly a monorail) for Don Mueang Airport. Extending the line to BTS has been proposed but I'm not sure if it's been taken seriously. Since going south is not an option as it required going through an Airbase, as well as a direct line under runways from Airport Terminal to BTS station. Imo most feasible route is to go round the airport on the northern side, which is easier say than done. As it required crossing a runway and group level is already been occupied, tracks might have to go underground. Which is a huge undertaken. And considering Airport is already connected to a rapid transit network via soon-to-open Dark Red Line and so-to-be-built Airport Rail Link extension. I'm not sure if APM is worth the investment.

But we already have a road in place, and RTAF allowed public access on said road. And shinny new Park & Ride building on BTS side that have plenty of space to host good bus stop. I would say running shuttle bus service is a much better investment.


----------



## Codename B

*E-buses Developed for Bangkok Bus Service
6 e-bus routes to try for free from 1 Dec to 31 Mar*



> BANGKOK, Sept 26 (TNA) – The management of the Metropolitan Electricity Authority (MEA) followed up the development of electric buses and proposed the Bangkok Mass Transit Authority (BMTA) turn its buses into electric ones.
> 
> Manat Aroonvatanaporn, MEA’s research and development director, and his delegation followed up the progress of MEA’s project to develop and test E-buses.
> 
> The project that MEA is implementing together with the National Science and Technology Development Agency is aimed at enabling the BMTA to turn its existing buses into electric buses to improve air quality.
> 
> The delegation inspected the production of E-buses at the plants of Sakun C Innovation Co and Choknamchai Co in Suphanburi province.
> 
> The partnership in the project will introduce electric vehicles for public service and Thailand can move towards being a country that will use electricity as a main source of its energy consumption.
> The E-bus research and development project also complies with the government’s policy to develop Thai electric vehicles. (TNA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E-buses Developed for Bangkok Bus Service
> 
> 
> The management of the Metropolitan Electricity Authority (MEA) followed up the development of electric buses and proposed the Bangkok Mass Transit Authority (BMTA) turn its buses into electric ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tna.mcot.net



















_The delegation inspected the production of E-buses at the plants of Sakun C Innovation Co and Choknamchai Co in Suphanburi province._





__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2732882616933239


----------



## Jero1971

Wisarut said:


> Will be ready for service on 15 December 2020 according to the following news:
> Golden Line AGT will be opened on 15 December 2020 - after BMA Governor and BMA Board have invited PM Prayut to perform the opening ceremony. Ticket for Gold Line AGT is 15 Baht flat rate.
> 
> At the time being, the progress of Gold Line AGT with 3 stations (Krung Thonburi, Charoen Nakhon and Klongsan) with the distance of 1.8 km on 30 September 2020 as reported on 8 October 2020 are:
> Progress on Pink line Monorail (Kaerai - Minburi) on 30 September 2020 reported on 8 October 2020
> 
> Civil works is 98% done
> electro-mechanic is 92% done
> the overall progress is 96% done
> However, the decision to make 0.95 km extension to Prachadhipok road for the upcoming extension of Purple line MRT will need to wait until Purple line extension from Tao Poon to Kru Nai has been started.
> 
> Gold Line AGT is using 3 sets of Bombardier Innovia APM 300 in 2-car formation with max speed of 80 kph with capacity of 138 passengers per carriage.
> 
> Orange Line MRT that passes Ram Khamhaeng University and Hua Mark Stadium is still under construction - ready to be opened in 2024 though. However, the western extension from Thailand Cultural Center to Bang Khun Nont via Thonburi Railway terminus, Phan Fah intersection and Pratoo Nam will need to be wait until 2026.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ธ.ค. "ประยุทธ์" ตัดริบบิ้นเปิดวิ่งรถไฟฟ้าสายสีทอง ค่าโดยสาร 15 บาทตลอดสาย
> 
> 
> "อัศวิน" เทียบเชิญ "ประยุทธ์" ตัดริบบิ้นรถไฟฟ้าโมโนเรลสายสีทองกลาง ธ.ค.นี้ ไม่มีนั่งฟรีเก็บโลด 15 บาทตลอดสาย เผยคืบแล้วกว่า 96% ส่วนต่อขยาย "ประชาธิปก"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prachachat.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3619434084773548&id=257079044342419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/PPTVHD36/posts/4983663091651430


I heve seen many pictures on line of people taking the gold line. Was this only for press or is the Line open already?


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> Who operate a shuttle bus from Don Mueang to Mo Chit? AOT or BMTA?


BMTA with permission from AOT - However, there will be an issue when it has to pass through Donmeaung AFB to shorten the distance


----------



## Wisarut

Jero1971 said:


> I heve seen many pictures on line of people taking the gold line. Was this only for press or is the Line open already?


Not yet - better wait until 15 December 2020


----------



## Jero1971

Newly opened underpass between Samyan MRT station and Samyan MitrTown.


----------



## Jero1971

Wisarut said:


> Not yet - better wait until 15 December 2020


Thank you Khun Wisarut. I was almost planning to go and film it tomorrow. You saved me the trip


----------



## Jero1971

Yellow MRT Line. Bicycled from Bang Kapi Mall till the Express way along Lat Prao. Around September 15th, 2020


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> But we already have a road in place, and RTAF allowed public access on said road. And shinny new Park & Ride building on BTS side that have plenty of space to host good bus stop. I would say running shuttle bus service is a much better investment.


You are referring that Thupatemee road along with Chantharubeksa road from Kor Por Ror intersection to Vibhavadee rangsit though - well, they did not fully allow motorcycle taxi to access to that Thupatemee road yet








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.co.th


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Jero1971 said:


> Thank you Khun Wisarut. I was almost planning to go and film it tomorrow. You saved me the trip


I subscribe your channel


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> BMTA with permission from AOT - However, there will be an issue when it has to pass through Donmeaung AFB to shorten the distance





Wisarut said:


> You are referring that Thupatemee road along with Chantharubeksa road from Kor Por Ror intersection to Vibhavadee rangsit though - well, they did not fully allow motorcycle taxi to access to that Thupatemee road yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.co.th


Correct, well let's see whats RTAF has to say about that idea. But again, if bus service runs by BMTA, I don't think it will comes to fruition.


----------



## Appleich

*Rear cab view from Rangsit to Thung Song Hong:*


----------



## Codename B

Testing begins on the SRT Light Red Line


















































By Piyaphat Dom Sasuntorn


----------



## Wisarut

After waiting for about 10 years, red line Commuter EMU set has reached Taling Chan Railway Junction on 21 October 2020. At the time being, the max speed is 25 kph before further test run at 140 kph. Next thing is the test of the whole system by running from Bangsue Central to Talingchan and Bangsue Central to Rangsit in November 2020 - with a hope to get ready for test run with full loaded of passengers in March 2021 before the real opening in July 2021 
Now, 23 sets of 25 sets of Hitachi EMU have been delivered - 14 sets of 6-car formation and 9 sets of 4-car formation. The last 2 sets (1 six-car formation and 1 four-car formation) will be delivered in November 2020 for test run.



__ https://www.facebook.com/reporterjourney/posts/1578789128960073





__ https://www.facebook.com/piyaphat.ryoushindai/posts/3459641504078969





__ https://www.facebook.com/reporterjourney/posts/1578789128960073





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2743115592576608


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Out of curiosity, is there a provisional station between MRT Petchaburi & Sukhumvit?


----------



## Wisarut

Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a provisional station between MRT Petchaburi & Sukhumvit?


NO - no need for that kind of intermediate station due to the fact that the distance between these 2 stations is just 1200 meter. Such intermediate section can be covered by motorcycle taxi.


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> NO - no need for that kind of intermediate station due to the fact that the distance between these 2 stations is just 1200 meter. Such intermediate section can be covered by motorcycle taxi.


I think another station between those two would be nice. Both stations are quite far apart (Chit Lom and Phloen Chit is 500m apart). And there are tons of office buildings in that area.

But again, it would be very very hard to add new station there. As we didn't leave a space for a train station.


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Unknow2 said:


> I think another station between those two would be nice. Both stations are quite far apart (Chit Lom and Phloen Chit is 500m apart). And there are tons of office buildings in that area.


I feel the same too. There are many stations in other cities that are close by to each other & justified by its density.


----------



## 欲望的火花

How long does it take to get from Don Muang Airport to Siam Square? And how much does it cost?


----------



## Wisarut

欲望的火花 said:


> How long does it take to get from Don Muang Airport to Siam Square? And how much does it cost?


You has better ask yourself when you are about to arrive at Donmueang so you would pick the right way to go.
In such a case to Siam station, the bus from Donmueang will take about 20 minutes to reach Mochit via Donmueang Tollway and you would take another 20 - 25 minutes to take BTS Skytrain from Mochit to Siam station. However, it is up to the traffic of Donmueang tollway to cause the variation.


----------



## Unknow2

Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> I feel the same too. There are many stations in other cities that are close by to each other & justified by its density.


I just saw a blueprint of a BTS project (the very first BTS project from like 25 years ago). In that there is a draft of a train route in Bangkok, including the back-then-was-being-design MRT Blue line. The plan for the MRT Blue line calls for a station between Sukhumvit station Phetchaburi station. I don't know why it get lost in time. A station there would relieve Sukhumvit MRT station quite nicely. Plus, promoted more walk in that area. Maybe it's too difficult to put a station there.










If you interesting in seeing this publication for yourself. Here is the link to said document. See if you can spot the different between plan and real world . A lot of subtle different, but the big one includes the route of Silom line, Sukhmwit line terminates at Sanam Pao station instead of Mo Chit and location of stations.



http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/3transport/36/36_Bangkok.pdf



PS. This screenshot was from page 42.


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> I just saw a blueprint of a BTS project (the very first BTS project from like 25 years ago). In that there is a draft of a train route in Bangkok, including the back-then-was-being-design MRT Blue line. The plan for the MRT Blue line calls for a station between Sukhumvit station Phetchaburi station. I don't know why it get lost in time. A station there would relieve Sukhumvit MRT station quite nicely. Plus, promoted more walk in that area. Maybe it's too difficult to put a station there.
> 
> View attachment 687052
> 
> 
> If you interesting in seeing this publication for yourself. Here is the link to said document. See if you can spot the different between plan and real world . A lot of subtle different, but the big one includes the route of Silom line, Sukhmwit line terminates at Sanam Pao station instead of Mo Chit and location of stations.
> 
> 
> 
> http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/3transport/36/36_Bangkok.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> PS. This screenshot was from page 42.


Quite a big surprise that there used to be an idea to have station in front of GMM Grammy Place Building. 
Furthermore, there used to be a plan to construct Klong Toei market station between Queen Sirikit National Convention center subway station and Klong Toei subway station.
Even more is the subway station in front of the Panaphan school (now it has become Big C Extra Ladphrao 2 after the school has been defunct in 1997).
The station between Huay Kwang and Thailand cultural center (the one that deserved to be Thiam ruam Mitr subway station) is another surprise - definitely cut down as a cost cutting though ....


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Unknow2 said:


> I just saw a blueprint of a BTS project (the very first BTS project from like 25 years ago). In that there is a draft of a train route in Bangkok, including the back-then-was-being-design MRT Blue line. The plan for the MRT Blue line calls for a station between Sukhumvit station Phetchaburi station. I don't know why it get lost in time. A station there would relieve Sukhumvit MRT station quite nicely. Plus, promoted more walk in that area. Maybe it's too difficult to put a station there.
> 
> View attachment 687052
> 
> 
> If you interesting in seeing this publication for yourself. Here is the link to said document. See if you can spot the different between plan and real world . A lot of subtle different, but the big one includes the route of Silom line, Sukhmwit line terminates at Sanam Pao station instead of Mo Chit and location of stations.
> 
> 
> 
> http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/3transport/36/36_Bangkok.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> PS. This screenshot was from page 42.


So there was a provisional/proposed station there. Pity that it didn't get through. Hopefully, it's still under consideration 

One thing good is that the line extended all the way up to Mo Chit, good foresight. Thank you for sharing this


----------



## 欲望的火花

Wisarut said:


> You has better ask yourself when you are about to arrive at Donmueang so you would pick the right way to go.
> In such a case to Siam station, the bus from Donmueang will take about 20 minutes to reach Mochit via Donmueang Tollway and you would take another 20 - 25 minutes to take BTS Skytrain from Mochit to Siam station. However, it is up to the traffic of Donmueang tollway to cause the variation.


I actually want to ask about the time and price from Don Mueang Airport to Siam Square after the dark red line is opened to traffic.


----------



## Unknow2

I'll mix up the comments a bit



Wisarut said:


> Quite a big surprise that there used to be an idea to have station in front of GMM Grammy Place Building.





Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> So there was a provisional/proposed station there. Pity that it didn't get through. Hopefully, it's still under consideration


Maybe the road is too narrow to fit in any station. We can barely fit 4 small lanes (2 lanes for each direction) onto that piece of road. By eye balling it, even a stack platform (one platform for each direction of travel per level, like Si Lom station) would struggle to fit in.



Wisarut said:


> Furthermore, there used to be a plan to construct Klong Toei market station between Queen Sirikit National Convention center subway station and Klong Toei subway station.
> Even more is the subway station in front of the Panaphan school (now it has become Big C Extra Ladphrao 2 after the school has been defunct in 1997).
> The station between Huay Kwang and Thailand cultural center (the one that deserved to be Thiam ruam Mitr subway station) is another surprise - definitely cut down as a cost cutting though ....


I think the station that has been dropped is a station between current QSNCC station and Sukhumvit station.

Adding station slow down trains. So benefits of adding station should justify that.



Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> One thing good is that the line extended all the way up to Mo Chit, good foresight. Thank you for sharing this


Well, in that report. They planned to put train depot at Lumphini Park, between Sala Daeng and Ratchadamri station. But had been protest because it will took something BKK desperately need, Green space. So they decide to put it else where and they select Mo Chit. So they have to extend the line up there, but thank god they did extend the line.


----------



## Wisarut

Speed up the opening of extension from Wat Phra Sri to Khoo Khot to 4 December 2020 with the following 7 stations:

Phahonyothin 59
Sai Yud
Saphan Mai
King Bhumibol Air Force Hospital
Royal Thai Air Force Museum - Hope that there will be people mover from Donmueang Airport to allow the connection between red line commuter and BTS SKytrain.
Kor Por Or Intersection (the way to allow those who live along Sai Mai road to access BTS Skytrain - should be the main dropping Point to Donmueang Airport once RTAF has allowed the public access through Donmueang Air Force Base )
Khoo Khot -
This is due to the successful test run since 5 October 2020



__ https://www.facebook.com/saphanmaicity/posts/1788304091326832


----------



## Wisarut

MRTA telling contractors to deal with PM2.5 micro dust during the upcoming drought seasons 

Progress on 3 lines on 30 September 2020:
Pink line Monorail (Kae Rai - Laksi - Wat Phrasri - Minburi): Civil Works is 64.85% done and Electro-mechanic works is 59.71% to be opened in full service by the end of 2022.
Yellow line Monorail (Lad Phrao - Lam Salee - Phatthanakarn - Samrong): Civil Works is 66.31% done and Electro-mechanic works is61.63% to be opened in full service by the end of 2022.
Orange Line MRT (Eastern section - Thailand Cultural Center - Minburi - Suwinthawongse): Civil Works is 69.82% to be opened in 2024 once the bitter fighting for the bidding of 30 year concession has settled down.









รฟม.สั่งผู้รับเหมาคุมเข้มลดปล่อยฝุ่นระหว่างก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้า


รฟม. คุมเข้มมาตรการลดผลกระทบสิ่งแวดล้อมในงานก่อสร้างโครงการรถไฟฟ้าพร้อมรับมือสภาพอากาศปิดช่วงฤดูหนาว สาเหตุปริมาณฝุ่นละอองสะสมเกินค่ามาตรฐาน




www.thaipost.net












รฟม.คุมเข้มมาตรการลดปัญหาฝุ่น ก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้า 3 สาย “ชมพู-เหลือง” เปิดแน่ปี 67


รฟม.มั่นใจก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้าตามแผนปี 65 เปิดสายสีชมพูและเหลืองปี 67 เปิดสายสีส้มด้านตะวันออก คุมเข้มผู้รับเหมาปฏิบัติตามมาตรการป้องกันผลกระทบสิ่งแวดล้อมปริมาณฝุ่นละอองขนาดใหญ่ และฝุ่น PM 2.5 เตรียมพร้อมรับมือสภาพอากาศปิดช่วงฤดูหนาว




mgronline.com


----------



## thpsycho

Unknow2 said:


> I just saw a blueprint of a BTS project (the very first BTS project from like 25 years ago). In that there is a draft of a train route in Bangkok, including the back-then-was-being-design MRT Blue line. The plan for the MRT Blue line calls for a station between Sukhumvit station Phetchaburi station. I don't know why it get lost in time. A station there would relieve Sukhumvit MRT station quite nicely. Plus, promoted more walk in that area. Maybe it's too difficult to put a station there.


Sorry i cut out the map and more from the quote to make the post more compact...

Was thinking, the original blue line design made more sense where Huay Kwang, Sutthisan and Ratchadaphisek stations were more situated within the community rather than under Ratchadaphisek road itself. I would have been more convenient and may have invited more people to use it because people lliving there wouldn't have to travel to the main road to catch the train.

but i guess cost cutting and the headache of getting the land to construct there is too much.
it can only be a 'what if' dream now.




Unknow2 said:


> Maybe the road is too narrow to fit in any station. We can barely fit 4 small lanes (2 lanes for each direction) onto that piece of road. By eye balling it, even a stack platform (one platform for each direction of travel per level, like Si Lom station) would struggle to fit in.


yeah see you point !
was also wondering if they could invest in underground tunnel that stretch about 300-400 meters from both Sukhumvit/Phetchaburi stations inwards to asoke. At least it'll make it easier for other people go access the station during hot/rainy days. Only question would be, who could fund it !

The idea is just using reference from station connections in Hong Kong, Taipei, Tokyo, Singapore as an inspiration where some of their stations would have connecting tunnels for hundreds of meters to help increase the catchment of ridership. Its surprising that stations in Thailand have 2-4 exits (4 being the standard) only whereas the countries mentioned could have up to 6-8 main exits per station ! Guess it all comes down to who will help sponsor the cost for it over construction budgeting for convenience of commuters.


----------



## Wisarut

Kasetsart University has shown NO objection toward Brown Line Monorail from Kae Rai to Lam Salee via Bueng Kum and Prasoed Manookit Road and Ngam wongwan road with total distance of 22.1 km and a price tag of 48000 Million Baht. Therefore, Brown Line Monorail will be implemented with land expropriation for Universal Design of station area in 2023 and opened in 2027.

The list of stations for Brown Line Monorail will be:
Nonthaburi Government Complex, 
Ngam Wongwan Soi 2 (AKA Soi Akkhanee)
Ngam Wongwan Soi 18 (AKA Soi Chulakasem) - main dropping point to The Mall Ngam Wongwan
Chinaket - a suburb village near Phongphet intersection
Bang Khen - interchange with Bangkhen station of Red line commuter 
Ngam Wongwan Gate of KU
Kasetsart University 
Bangbua Canal
Prasoed Manookit - Lad Plakhao - intersection between 
Prasoed Manookit - Senanikhom - the Northern end of Senaniwet village
Satree Witthaya 2 school
Chalong Rat - near Prasoed Manookit Soi 33 - interchange with the future Grey line monorail'
Klong Lamjiak'
Nuanjan
Prasoed Manookit - Nawamin
Pho Kaew - suburban village
Inthararak - suburban village
Nawamin Bhirom Park
National Housing Authority
Lam Salee - interchange with Yellow line Monorail and Orange Line MRT. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2756870861201081





__ https://www.facebook.com/ake.bluechifamily/posts/3534125406634379


----------



## Unknow2

欲望的火花 said:


> I actually want to ask about the time and price from Don Mueang Airport to Siam Square after the dark red line is opened to traffic.


I just have enough time to answer your question. You need travel on 3 different lines from 3 different operators from Don Mueang to Siam. SRT's Dark Red, BEM's Blue and BTS's Sukhumvit. Blue and Sukhumvit will be an actual info provided by operators and Google Maps. Dark Red line will be an estimation from various study that I happend to remembered (which might be wrong, as I'm pretty bad at remembering stuffs). Transfer time is estimated.

They are yet to published time table of Red line. So lets assume a train every 10 min.
*Dark Red line* from Don Mueang to Bang Sue : *25 minutes, 40 bath*** (check the ** below on how this number was estimated)
Transfer time at Bang Sue : 10 minutes (5min walk and 5min waiting from a Blue Line train)
*Blue Line* from Bang Sue to Chatuchak Park : *3 minutes, 17 bath*
Transfer time at Chatuchak Park : 7 minutes (3min walk and 4min waiting for Sukhumvit Line train)
*Sukhumvit Line* from Mo Chit to Siam : *15 minutes, 44 bath*
Total : 1hr, 101 bath

**Studied said train from Bang Sue to Rangsit, which is further away from Don Mueang, will take around 25-30 min. So I'll go with 25 in case my memory is somehow wrong. And SRT said traveling on Red Line will cost between 14-47 bath. So I'll go with 40. There is still 2 more stations after Don Mueang. And you can travel beyond Bang Sue on Light Red line. So 40 sounds reasonable for me.

Hope this help 



thpsycho said:


> Sorry i cut out the map and more from the quote to make the post more compact...
> 
> Was thinking, the original blue line design made more sense where Huay Kwang, Sutthisan and Ratchadaphisek stations were more situated within the community rather than under Ratchadaphisek road itself. I would have been more convenient and may have invited more people to use it because people lliving there wouldn't have to travel to the main road to catch the train.
> 
> but i guess cost cutting and the headache of getting the land to construct there is too much.
> it can only be a 'what if' dream now.


I think the map just isn't detailed enough. If you check Google Maps, Ratchadaphisek road curved like Blue line alignment in the map. I think they just won't bother detailing Ratchadaphisek road's aliment.



thpsycho said:


> yeah see you point !
> was also wondering if they could invest in underground tunnel that stretch about 300-400 meters from both Sukhumvit/Phetchaburi stations inwards to asoke. At least it'll make it easier for other people go access the station during hot/rainy days. Only question would be, who could fund it !
> 
> The idea is just using reference from station connections in Hong Kong, Taipei, Tokyo, Singapore as an inspiration where some of their stations would have connecting tunnels for hundreds of meters to help increase the catchment of ridership. Its surprising that stations in Thailand have 2-4 exits (4 being the standard) only whereas the countries mentioned could have up to 6-8 main exits per station ! Guess it all comes down to who will help sponsor the cost for it over construction budgeting for convenience of commuters.


I'm not so sure if digging pedestrian tunnel will be feasible. They planned to do the underground road along Asok Montri road. However, digging road tunnel may cause damage to the existing Blue Line's tunnel. Smaller pedestrian tunnel might have a chance, so who knows? (Someone smart might know, but not me).

Asok Montri road is such a pain. In the road network. it is a part of inner-ring road (Ratchadaphisek + Charan Sanitwong + Rama 3). And it is a bottle neck of the ring (other road is at least 3 big lanes per direction. From pedestrian viewpoint, footpath is pretty small and overcrowd. So it just sucks from everyone. No hope on fixing it too. You can't go below, as train tunnel already occupied the space. You can go above either. They also explored the idea of making elevated road above the existing road but I think they already dropped it. Putting huge concrete pile in that area might, again, damageing train tunnel below. And just think of such a structure on top of small and congested road. Air ventilation down below would be very very bad.

Only solution I could think of is demolish some structures on both side of the road and expanding the road. Which will cost a fortune and will not be financially viable.


----------



## 欲望的火花

Unknow2 said:


> I just have enough time to answer your question. You need travel on 3 different lines from 3 different operators from Don Mueang to Siam. SRT's Dark Red, BEM's Blue and BTS's Sukhumvit. Blue and Sukhumvit will be an actual info provided by operators and Google Maps. Dark Red line will be an estimation from various study that I happend to remembered (which might be wrong, as I'm pretty bad at remembering stuffs). Transfer time is estimated.
> 
> They are yet to published time table of Red line. So lets assume a train every 10 min.
> *Dark Red line* from Don Mueang to Bang Sue : *25 minutes, 40 bath*** (check the ** below on how this number was estimated)
> Transfer time at Bang Sue : 10 minutes (5min walk and 5min waiting from a Blue Line train)
> from Bang Sue to Chatuchak Park : *3 minutes, 17 bath*
> Transfer time at Chatuchak Park : 7 minutes (3min walk and 4min waiting for Sukhumvit Line train)
> *Sukhumvit Line* from Mo Chit to Siam : *15 minutes, 44 bath*
> Total : 1hr, 101 bath
> 
> **Studied said train from Bang Sue to Rangsit, which is further away from Don Mueang, will take around 25-30 min. So I'll go with 25 in case my memory is somehow wrong. And SRT said traveling on Red Line will cost between 14-47 bath. So I'll go with 40. There is still 2 more stations after Don Mueang. And you can travel beyond Bang Sue on Light Red line. So 40 sounds reasonable for me.
> 
> Hope this help
> 
> 
> I think the map just isn't detailed enough. If you check Google Maps, Ratchadaphisek road curved like Blue line alignment in the map. I think they just won't bother detailing Ratchadaphisek road's aliment.
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure if digging pedestrian tunnel will be feasible. They planned to do the underground road along Asok Montri road. However, digging road tunnel may cause damage to the existing Blue Line's tunnel. Smaller pedestrian tunnel might have a chance, so who knows? (Someone smart might know, but not me).
> 
> Asok Montri road is such a pain. In the road network. it is a part of inner-ring road (Ratchadaphisek + Charan Sanitwong + Rama 3). And it is a bottle neck of the ring (other road is at least 3 big lanes per direction. From pedestrian viewpoint, footpath is pretty small and overcrowd. So it just sucks from everyone. No hope on fixing it too. You can't go below, as train tunnel already occupied the space. You can go above either. They also explored the idea of making elevated road above the existing road but I think they already dropped it. Putting huge concrete pile in that area might, again, damageing train tunnel below. And just think of such a structure on top of small and congested road. Air ventilation down below would be very very bad.
> 
> Only solution I could think of is demolish some structures on both side of the road and expanding the road. Which will cost a fortune and will not be financially viable.



thank you...


----------



## thpsycho

Unknow2 said:


> I think the map just isn't detailed enough. If you check Google Maps, Ratchadaphisek road curved like Blue line alignment in the map. I think they just won't bother detailing Ratchadaphisek road's aliment.


Ohhh .... oh well. I think it would have been a good idea if the trains didn't have to always follow the roads but i also understand the excessive cost to reclaim land / compensate + relocate people. Guess the rail system came too late for community to build around it vs what we are doing now, fitting in the rail system within available govt owned land.




Unknow2 said:


> I'm not so sure if digging pedestrian tunnel will be feasible. They planned to do the underground road along Asok Montri road. However, digging road tunnel may cause damage to the existing Blue Line's tunnel. Smaller pedestrian tunnel might have a chance, so who knows? (Someone smart might know, but not me).
> 
> Asok Montri road is such a pain. In the road network. it is a part of inner-ring road (Ratchadaphisek + Charan Sanitwong + Rama 3). And it is a bottle neck of the ring (other road is at least 3 big lanes per direction. From pedestrian viewpoint, footpath is pretty small and overcrowd. So it just sucks from everyone. No hope on fixing it too. You can't go below, as train tunnel already occupied the space. You can go above either. They also explored the idea of making elevated road above the existing road but I think they already dropped it. Putting huge concrete pile in that area might, again, damageing train tunnel below. And just think of such a structure on top of small and congested road. Air ventilation down below would be very very bad.
> 
> Only solution I could think of is demolish some structures on both side of the road and expanding the road. Which will cost a fortune and will not be financially viable.


too bad it wasn't planned when they were planning for the construction of the first blue line. The underground pedestrian tunnels could have been designed to fit into the system. Hope with the MRTA now taking over most of the planning the will improve on this. As a matter of fack, i think they are slowly headed the right direction, for example some station exits now are either incorporated into the architect of surrounding area (ie. Sam Yot station) or extended into buildings (mostly seen on purple line) that line up with other buildings so that it doesn't eat up as much of the side walk. Just need to plan for extended tunnels for pedestrians. 

Asoke would benefit quite a lot from demolition of some structures, guess it's quite hard as there's a lot of high rise along the road now.


----------



## Wisarut

thpsycho said:


> Ohhh .... oh well. I think it would have been a good idea if the trains didn't have to always follow the roads but i also understand the excessive cost to reclaim land / compensate + relocate people. Guess the rail system came too late for community to build around it vs what we are doing now, fitting in the rail system within available govt owned land.


BTW, Much of Ratchadaphisek Ring road used to be Railway land for the aborted Bangsue - Klongtan bypass line though. However, the land from Thailand cultural center all the way to Asok intersection belonged to farmers and private sectors though .... In 1957, there used to be water buffaloes near Dindaeng apartment and Dindaeng Slum built on the old garbage dump though.


----------



## thpsycho

Wisarut said:


> BTW, Much of Ratchadaphisek Ring road used to be Railway land for the aborted Bangsue - Klongtan bypass line though. However, the land from Thailand cultural center all the way to Asok intersection belonged to farmers and private sectors though .... In 1957, there used to be water buffaloes near Dindaeng apartment and Dindaeng Slum built on the old garbage dump though.


That i didn't know. Thanks for the info !


----------



## Blackraven

Have the recent Thailand protests affected any of the operations for train services? (e.g. BTS, MRT, SRT, Airport Rail, etc.)


----------



## Codename B

Blackraven said:


> Have the recent Thailand protests affected any of the operations for train services? (e.g. BTS, MRT, SRT, Airport Rail, etc.)


During the emergency decree the dictator gov ordered them closed down in some hours and in some stations to prevent protesters to reach the protest sites. However it did not have any success though and the operators also got many backlash from the people. No warnings or compensation was given to the people using the service, so you can imagine the hate they got. If instead they had open as usual, the riderships will be so high and they would gain from it.

Their stocks also went down, and to pay for the loss, the dictator gov will probably use taxpayers money to pay for it.

Also, the protests happens daily all over the country and multiple locations in Bangkok, however they haven’t closed down the train service since the emergency decree was lifted.


----------



## Codename B

*Dark Red Line*

สถานีจตุจักร
Chatuchak Station
photo by: Rungkit Charoenwat

































source Design Concept Architect

สถานีวัดเสมียนนารี
Wat Samian Nari Station
photo by: Rungkit Charoenwat

























Source Design Concept Architect

สถานีบางเขน
Bangkhen Station
photo by: Rungkit Charoenwat

















source Design Concept Architect

สถานีดอนเมือง
Don Mueang Station
photo by: Rungkit Charoenwat

























source Design Concept Architect


----------



## Wisarut

Progress of Monorail and Subway - 31 October 2020 reported by MRTA on 8 November 2020.

1. Orange Line MRT (Thailand Cultural center - Minburi - Suwinthawongse) with the price tag of 128,128 Million Baht including the land expropriation of 14,611 Million Baht and civil work of - 96,012 Million Baht 🏗 Civil Works is 71.38% done 🚧 - up from 69.82% in 30 September 2020 with the main structure to be done in 2022 and opened of the Eastern section in 2024. 

2. Yellow Line Monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) 
🏗Civil Works is 68.31% done 🚧
Electro-mechanic is 62.91% done
Overall progress is 65.96% done - Hope that Wat Si Iam - Samrong will be opened in October 2021
3. Pink Line Monorail (Kae Rai - Minburi) 
🏗Civil Works is 66.54% done 🚧
Electro-mechanic is 61.07% done
Overall progress is 64.23% done - Hope that Minburi - Chaeng Watthana Government Complex will be opened in October 2021




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/2655098371373547



Finally BTSC seems accept the revised contract to compete for bidding for the 30-year concession of Orange Line MRT - after BEM and Ch Karnchang has come to file the bidding first with 100 boxes of bidding documents








BEM-ช.การช่าง ยื่นซองประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้มเป็นกลุ่มแรก


มาตามนัด! BEM-ช.การช่าง ยื่นซองประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ช่วงบางขุนนนท์-มีนบุรี เป็นกลุ่มแรก คาดกลุ่มบีทีเอสยื่นรอบบ่าย วันที่ 9 พฤศจิกายน 2563




www.prachachat.net












BTSC จ่อยื่นซองประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้มตะวันตก ช่วงบางขุนนนท์-มีนบุรี


รฟม.เปิดให้เอกชนยื่นซองประมูล รถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้มตะวันตก ช่วงบางขุนนนท์-มีนบุรี (สุวินทวงศ์) ผู้บริหาร BTSC การันตี มายื่นซองประมูลโครงการแน่นอน




www.thairath.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2761532000734967



BEM vs. BTSC fighting to the bitter end for 30 year concession of Orange Line MRT with the price tag of 142,789 Million Baht with 7 year subsidies payment of 96,012 Million Baht plus interests. BEM expects to form the alliance with CH Karnchang PCL (Mother company) and Italian Thai Development PCL while BTSC expects to form the alliance with Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction PCL and Ratchaburi Power Plant.

Hope that the Orange Line MRT will be opened the Eastern section in 2024 and the Whole section in 2026.













รถไฟไทย-จีน VS ไฮสปีด CP สายไหนจะสร้างเสร็จก่อนกัน


คอลัมน์ ชั้น 5 ประชาชาติ ประเสริฐ จารึก สถานการณ์การเมือง น่าจะเข้าทำนองคำโบร่ำโบราณที่ว่า “ศัตรูผูกอาฆาตมันง่าย จะให้ปรองดองกันมันยาก” แต่ไม่ว่า




www.prachachat.net


----------



## batman08

al-numbers said:


> Are there any plans to extend the Gold line?


Yes - one more stantion to Prajadhipok ~2023


----------



## Wisarut

al-numbers said:


> Are there any plans to extend the Gold line?


Yah, extending gold line once Purple Line MRT extension to Kru Nai via Memorial Bridge has become a reality


----------



## Wisarut

Opening of Green line to Khoo Khot and Gold Line AGT to Klong San at 9 AM of 16 December 2020 - passenger service started at 1 PM. Free line of Gold Line AGT until 15 January 2021 and 15 Baht flat rate since 16 January 2021. Extension from Wat Phra Sri to Khoo Khot will boost the number of passengers by 252,000 men. Need feeder for Sai Mai road and Lam Lookka road along with feeder service from Donmueang Airport to boost even more passengers.




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2793372560884244


----------



## Appleich

*Bangkok Mass Rapid Transit System*
As of December 2020








_*Interchange stations with connected paid area are aggregately counted as one.
a - Color reference by Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA).
b - Construction of these extensions (both north and south) were carried out by MRTA but operations are being transferred to BMA and BTSC._

Note: Line coloring and numbering in accordance with this masterplan by MRTA.

7 new stations added to the service on Dark Green Line, all extensions on the line is now completed:








Source: Bangkok Transit Map (Beta)






3 new stations opened on Gold Line:








Source: Bangkok Transit Map (Beta)






Another new station (S4 Sueksa Witthaya) on Light Green Line is expected to open soon:


----------



## Wisarut

After opening Opening of Green line to Khoo Khot and Gold Line AGT to Klong San for public transportation, both lines have shown the optimistic start.

For Gold line AGT. Those local people who live and work in Klong San area and Charoen Nakhon Road said that this God Line AGT is quite a godsent for them despite of relative short distance of 1.7-1.8 km. It is faster and cheaper than riding motorcycle taxi to make a connection between BTS Skytrain at Krung Thonburi station and Icon Siam. Furthermore, this line is convenient to senior citizens. Free ride will last until 15 January 2021 though. 

Nevertheless, the Gold Line AGT have already caused the real estate boom on Thonburi side of Bangkok including:


Icon Siam Phase 2 with the price tag of 4,000 Million Baht with 244-room Hilton Garden Inn Bangkok with rooftop restaurant, co-working space, shop and supermarkets in late 2021.
Old commercial rows near Icon Siam have erected the sign of leasing at 120,000 Baht a month or 45 Million Baht per row of building if the investors are willing to purchase.

0.88- 0.95 km extension from Klong San station in front of Taksin Hospital to Prajadhipok station which connect to Purple Line MRT station at Memorial bridge would be considered after the construction of Southern extension of Purple Line MRT has been started. There is a faint hope that Klong San station would connect with red line commuter once red line commuter have been extended from Hua Lamphong to Mahachai even it means to dig the tunnel on Hua Lamphong - Wongwian Yai section to get EIA clearance. Nevertheless, BMA needs to see the rising number of passengers on Gold Line AGT as the justification for extension which will be PPP though.

BTS Skytrain extension to Khoo Khot also shows the optimistic beginning. Those local people around Khoo Khot area as well as Saimai area said before the extension to Khoo Khot has become a reality, they have to drop at The 11th Infantry Regiment station before riding Route 543 Air Conditioned buses to be back home and now they can go from their home to Khoo Khot station and take a ride of BTS Skytrain.

The owners of Yingcharoen Market are even much more happier than the passengers since those local people in Northern Bangkok suburbs including those from Khoo Khot, Saimai, those condominium dwellers along Phahonyothin and those RTAF men could go shopping at this old market as the alternative to Big C and Lotus. Well, this free ride will last until 1 January 2021 though.

Better feeder system to serve those who live in Lam Lookka, Khoo Khot, Saimai, Sukhaphiban 5, Wongsakorn market, Or Ngoen market, Watcharaphon along with Feeder bus system between Donmueang International Airport and Kor Po Or statin or Wat Phra Sri station would be greatly appreciated.

Sadly, further extensions with the price tags of 25,333 Million Baht including 7-km Khoo Khot - Lam Lookka at 11,989 Million Baht and 7-km Samut prakarn - Bang Poo at 13,344 Million Baht will need to be postponed due to both controversies on extending concession to please BTSC and the prospective numbers of passengers after fully opened Mochit to Khoo Khot with the goal of 330,000 passengers a day and Bearing - Samut Prakarn with the goal of 160,000 passengers a day.

For the issue of 34.5 km Pink line monorail with 32 stations, the political footballs with different agencies along with extra EIA at Noppharat Ratchathanee station and Nonthaburi Government Complex due to the change of station positions have delayed the full opening of pink line monorail to October 2022 even though the first phase from Minburi to Chaeng Watthana government Complex (without Wat Phra Sri Interchange station) will be opened in October 2021.

For the issue of 30.4 km Yellow line monorail with 23 stations, the political footballs with different agencies also have delayed the full opening of Yellow line monorail to July 2022 even though the first phase from Phatthanakarn to Samrong will be opened in October 2021.

Red line commuter which will have commercial operation started in November 2021 would need to work on feeder systems other than the underground tunnel link with Blue ring subway at Bang Sue Grand station and Pink Line Monorail at Laksi station to meet the first year goal of 86000 passengers a day. This feeder system will be serious issue at Chatuchak station, Lak Hok station and Rangsit station.

For debt clearing of red line commuter and further extension, PPP Net Cost approach with 30-50 year concession have been seriously considered - hope that the study results will come up in July 2021 before getting cabinet approval in August - November 2021 before picking up the private sector in December 2021 - January 2022 before getting the new concession holder in December 2022.

The price of concession are including the red line commuter extensions with total price tag of 67,575.37 Million Baht including

8.84-km Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit at 6,570.40 Million Baht
14.8-km Talingchan - Salaya at 10,202.18 Million Baht
4.3-km Talingchan - Siriraj at 6,645.03 Million Baht
25.9-km Missing Links (Bangsue - Phyathai - Hua Mark, Bangsue - Hua Lamphong) at 44,157.76 Million Baht

There are already several condominiums near Bang Sue Grand Central along with Gateway community mall between Tao poon and Bang Pho station of Blue ring and the connection with Bang Sue Grand Central will help to boost prospective of those condominiums along Blue ring 








“สายไหม” ในวันที่รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวมาถึงคูคต


ถ้าไม่มีอะไรเปลี่ยนแปลง วันพุธที่ 16 ธันวาคม 2563 รถไฟฟ้าบีทีเอสจะให้บริการถึงสถานีปลายทางคูคต อ.ลำลูกกา จ.ปทุมธานี ซึ่งจะทำให้รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวเข้ม วิ่งยาว 3 จังหวัด 68.25 กิโลเมตร สิ้นสุดที่สถานีเคหะ จ.สมุทรปราการ




mgronline.com












คนคูคต-ฝั่นธนฯ แฮปปี้ ได้นั่ง "รถไฟฟ้าสีเขียว-สีทอง" ลดเวลา-ค่าเดินทาง


คนคูคต-ฝั่นธนฯ แฮปปี้ ได้นั่ง "รถไฟฟ้าสีเขียว-สีทอง" ลดเวลา-ค่าเดินทาง ผู้สื่อข่าว "ประชาชาติธุรกิจ" รายงานว่า บรรยากาศการใช้บริการวันแรกรถไฟฟ้า 2 สาย




www.prachachat.net












'รถไฟฟ้า' มาหาชาวกรุง! 2 สายใหม่เปิดแล้ว 16 ธ.ค. ให้นั่งฟรี!


ชาวกรุงเตรียมนั่ง "รถไฟฟ้า" 4 สายใหม่ โดย 2 ใน 4 สาย จะเปิดให้บริการ 16 ธ.ค.นี้ ได้แก่ รถไฟฟ้าสายสีทอง และสายสีเขียว (ส่วนต่อขยาย) ส่วนสายสีเหลือง-ชมพู จะเปิดในปี 2564-2565 ชวนดูรายละเอียด "รถไฟฟ้า" ทั้ง 4 สายก่อนใช้บริการ




www.bangkokbiznews.com












รัฐตีฆ้อง สายสีแดง-สีทอง ปลุกทำเลเชื่อมห้างกระตุ้นเศรษฐกิจ


“ประยุทธ์” นำทีมเปิดรถไฟฟ้าสายใหม่ ปลุกทำเลท่องเที่ยว สายสีทองฝั่งธนบุรีส่งท้ายปี เชื่อม “ไอคอนสยาม” เตรียมขยายเฟส 2 ถึงประชาธิปก รอกลางปีหน้า สายสีแดง




www.prachachat.net






Well wish of Big Too:
Opening red line commuter for commercial operation in November 2021 
Opening Pink Line monorail in October 2022 and Yellow Line monorail in July 2022 
Opening Red line commuternetworks from Rangsit to Thammasart rangsit, Salaya - Taling Chan - Siriraj in December 2023 even though it is likely to be delayed. 
ประยุทธ์ เปิดหวูด รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว-สีทอง ขึ้นขบวนปฐมฤกษ์ 16 ธ.ค.


----------



## Wisarut

Gold Line AGT has effectively opened 5 areas on Thonburi side of Bangkok to become tourist spots with convenient accesses :


Tha Dindaeng Pier the connection between Tha Didaeng Pier and 2 main streets including Somdej Chao Phraya road and Ladya road - a lot of shops along with street food diners and hawkers. 
Klong San - the ferry pier to Si Phraya Pier and Chao Phraya Espress boat and both Si Phraya and Klong San have shopping malls to go around along with shops and street food hawkers. 
Wongwian Yai - connection with public transport along with Mahachai railway to suburban areas along with Wongwian Yai market with a lot of street food hawkers 
Icon Siam on Chao Phraya river - with shopping malls, supermarket, restaurants, Cinema, and Knowledge Center 
Long 1919” Cultural tourist spot with Sino-Siamese style with restaurants, hawkers, and coffee shops. 
รถไฟฟ้าสายสีทอง บูมท่องเที่ยวฝั่งธนบุรี ปักหมุด 5 ย่านห้ามพลาด

PM Prayut is coming to inspect the test run of electric boats from Phra Ram 5 Pier to Sathon Pier on 22 December 2020. The electric boat project has been initiated by Harbor Dept and Energy Absolute (EA) PCL. So far, EA PCL has delivered 6 electric boats to Harbor Dept while planning to allow the gree ride until February 2021. 

This new electric boat can carry 200 passengers in airconditioned cabin with air purifier system with the length of 23.97 meters and 7-meter width. Electric power has been stored in Lithium - Ion batteries of 685 – 800 kWh which take 20 minutes for recharging.

There will be TOD around the piers so as to make money to pay for the expenditures of electric boat services. 
ประยุทธ ล่องเรือไฟฟ้าเจ้าพระยา "พระราม 5-สาทร" ดีเดย์ 22 ธ.ค.


----------



## Codename B

Gold line connecting with Iconsiam


----------



## Wisarut

Never thought that the owner of Saphan Mai Market has made a welcome for the BTS Skytrain when the first trains have reached Saphan Mai market by playing marching band like this one.



__ https://www.facebook.com/saphanmaicity/posts/1828539200636654


----------



## Jero1971

Yesterday the 16th of December 2020 the Golden BTS line opened, which makes it possible to go to the Icon Siam by BTS. It's anyway a nice ride and free for now.


----------



## Appleich

*SRT Dark Red Line: Rangsit - Bang Sue Cabin View*


----------



## Codename B

*Another set of local-made Electric Boat gets into service next week for free*

This 23 December, you can take the first electric boat by MINE SMART FERRY in Chao Phraya river for free for 2 months.


Starting with the first line "Rama 5-Sathorn" until 14 Jan 2021
On Feb 15, 3 more routes will open for service / connecting electric trains of all colors





































__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2795165427371624


----------



## Wisarut

It is quite a sad thing that the boat in question did not stop at Nonthaburi pier due to the issue with Chao Phraya express as well as the issue about the installation of Battery rechargers at Nonthaburi pier. Hope that once Phra nang Klao pier has been opened for Chao Phraya express, there will be extension to run this electric boats to Phra Nang Klao pier to feed Purple line MRT


----------



## Unknow2

Appleich said:


> _a - Color reference by Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA)._


One thing I don't understand is why is it so hard for BEM, MRTA and MoT to accept the fact that Silom Line is Dark Green and Sukhumvit Line is Light Green? It's not that hard isn't it? It's hard for BTS as the have tons of sign to change. And hey, they came first. They use this set of colour since the beginning. And no one asked them to change for like 20+ years.



Jero1971 said:


> Yesterday the 16th of December 2020 the Golden BTS line opened, which makes it possible to go to the Icon Siam by BTS. It's anyway a nice ride and free for now.


I wonder if they are going to terminate free shuttle boat to Saphan Taksin station.


----------



## AsHalt

ain't saphan taksin gonna get "demolished" soon, remember reading bout that plan here somewhere and also on the wikipedia...


----------



## Unknow2

AsHalt said:


> ain't saphan taksin gonna get "demolished" soon, remember reading bout that plan here somewhere and also on the wikipedia...


Well, they are going to upgrade it to double tracks (currently, it is a single track which cause a huge bottleneck on Silom line). Yes, it will be demolished. But a new slightly bigger station will be build on the same spot.

Sathon pier (pier that sits next to Saphan Taksin station) is also a major pier. All boats stop at that pier. So shuttle boat to that pier connects Icon Siam to Express Boat network.


----------



## Appleich

Unknow2 said:


> One thing I don't understand is why is it so hard for BEM, MRTA and MoT to accept the fact that Silom Line is Dark Green and Sukhumvit Line is Light Green? It's not that hard isn't it? It's hard for BTS as the have tons of sign to change. And hey, they came first. They use this set of colour since the beginning.


I guess that’s a result when you posses power with ego.


----------



## Codename B

Map of all the lines in service and lines under constructions

*Lines in Service:* 6 lines, 170km
*Lines Under Constructions:* 5 lines, 130km













__ https://www.facebook.com/562889477558061/posts/1027075554472782


----------



## Frenchlover

Codename B said:


> Map of all the lines in service and lines under constructions
> 
> *Lines in Service:* 6 lines, 170km
> *Lines Under Constructions:* 5 lines, 130km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/562889477558061/posts/1027075554472782


Would you have this good map translated in english, please ?


----------



## Jero1971

The new Rangsit Train Station on the Red SRT Line


----------



## Wisarut

AsHalt said:


> ain't saphan taksin gonna get "demolished" soon, remember reading bout that plan here somewhere and also on the wikipedia...


Rebuilt while making double track at the bottle neck would be more appropriate term for this case


----------



## js2017

Wisarut said:


> Just doing something that meets our own needs first, not that damning luxuries you are referring to.


You're right ... an upper deck built at considerable expense, which is never used, is a damning luxury!


----------



## Appleich

Otoro-san said:


> Thanks. Yes, I realized that the map I like cannot be saved as picture. Too bad. And the other two maps are beautiful but have no Chao Praya stations/stops and have the unbuilt lines so they are not of much use at the moment and can confuse people I think. I think the map like the first one should be updated regularly and available to everybody in picture format for download. So the people could store it in their smartphones in large format and then easily zoom in or out to find their desired destination. It makes no sense if I take 15 screen shots and then transfer everything to my phone - then the practicality is lost.


I revisited the site and managed to save it as PDF though. Maybe you want to check this file out:


----------



## Codename B

js2017 said:


> Is it really the case that there aren't any forward-facing seats, and comparatively fewer of them in this side-ways configuration? ... Meaning that there's a chance of having to stand for all or most of the journey, even if the boat is not really crowded?
> 
> While on the subject: I took the competing double-deck "Red Line" express service a while ago. Very quick and comfortable, with few passengers to fill the 200+ capacity. Sadly, the outdoor upper deck -- which offers a spectacular view of the riverside -- was closed to passengers! A staff member explained that it was "too windy". However, I suspect the real reason is that the ticket-takers can't be bothered to go up to the upper deck to collect fares. So, what's the point of having it if it's permanently off-limits??


It’s now in service since yesterday. Looks like all the seats are facing sideways. Might be because, there’s nothing to look at in front.


























The route












__ https://www.facebook.com/172723873340846/posts/753221775291050


----------



## Otoro-san

Appleich said:


> I revisited the site and managed to save it as PDF though. Maybe you want to check this file out:


Thanks. I converted your PDF to JPG so people can use it in their phones more easily. Here it is:


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> For some, they prefer NOT to change the trains from BTS Skytrain so they have to raise the issue at the first place.





js2017 said:


> Anyone using the BTS Green Line will have to transfer at some point to reach the airport.... to a shuttle-bus or eventual people-mover (built underground at great expense). My point is that there is already a good low-tech alternative that seems to work well, which also trumps an inconvenient connection through Bang Sue station.


I have simpler solution. Extend Airport Rail Link to DMK and Red Line to city center. Problem solved, super fast and direct train from DMK to Hua Lamphong, Phaya Thai and Makkasan. Which means a short connection via slower train to Si Lom, Siam and Asok. I admit it's expensive solution. But nahh, who cares? 150 billion (extremely overestimate) means nothing to the treasury.

I know I will be built. Just typical me moaning about Missing Link project, which for me, considered detrimental to the whole Red Line project.


----------



## wwc234




----------



## Wisarut

Reminder for those populist politicians and activists who advocate the ticket rates already cause the hundred billion Baht loss to both SRT and BMTA. 
BTS Skytrain : 4.4 Baht per km and BEM Blue Ring: 7.64 Baht per km (ticket rate of subway is 3.50 Baht per km but this need to take the subsidies from civil works at 4.14 Baht per km into account!)
Hongkong MTR: 4.49 Baht per km and (ticket rate of subway is 3.52 Baht per km but this need to take the subsidies real estatre development around the station and nearby area at 0.97 Baht per km into account! )
Japan : 5.79 Baht (ticket rate of subway is 5.75Baht per km but this need to take government subsidies at 0.04 Baht per km into account)
Singapore SMRT: 7.54 Baht per km and (ticket rate of subway is 1.92 Baht per km but this need to take the government subsidies at 2.17 Baht per km along with civil work subsidies of 3.45 Baht per km into account! )
London Tube: 12.08 Baht per km (this need to take the government subsidies at 4.21 Baht into account!) 

The way to compare the ticket rates with GDP per capita is very wrong way from the start since GDP per capita for other countries mentioned and advocated by those populist politicians and populist activists since GDP per Capita since GDP per Capita of Thailand is 200,000 Baht while other countries have GDP Per capita at 1,200000 - 2,000,000 Baht. Furthermore, the construction cost is around 2,200,000,000 - 4,000,000,000 Baht per km








มองรถไฟฟ้าไทย เทียบค่าโดยสารทั่วโลกใครแพงกว่า


เปิดแฟ้มรายงานประจำปี Website ของบริษัทเดินรถแต่ละประเทศ ,บทสมัภาษณของรฐับาลในแต่ละประเทศและธนาคารโลก เมื่อเดือนธันวาคม 2563มองรถไฟฟ้าไทย เทียบค่าโดยสารทั่วโลกใครแพงกว่า ไทยสายสีเขียว-สายสีน้ำเงิน-ฮองกง-ญี่ปุ่น -สิงคโปร์ยันลอนดอน-นิวยอร์ก




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## In Fra Structure

I don't think that in London, they weigh the passengers... "London Tube: 12.08 Baht per kg".


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> Reminder for those populist politicians and activists who advocate the ticket rates already cause the hundred billion Baht loss to both SRT and BMTA.
> BTS Skytrain : 4.4 Baht per km and BEM Blue Ring: 7.64 Baht per km (ticket rate of subway is 3.50 Baht per km but this need to take the subsidies from civil works at 4.14 Baht per km into account!)
> Hongkong MTR: 4.49 Baht per km and (ticket rate of subway is 3.52 Baht per km but this need to take the subsidies real estatre development around the station and nearby area at 0.97 Baht per km into account! )
> Japan : 5.79 Baht (ticket rate of subway is 5.75Baht per km but this need to take government subsidies at 0.04 Baht per km into account)
> Singapore SMRT: 7.54 Baht per km and (ticket rate of subway is 1.92 Baht per km but this need to take the government subsidies at 2.17 Baht per km along with civil work subsidies of 3.45 Baht per km into account! )
> London Tube: 12.08 Baht per kg (this need to take the government subsidies at 4.21 Baht into account!)
> 
> The way to compare the ticket rates with GDP per capita is very wrong way from the start since GDP per capita for other countries mentioned and advocated by those populist politicians and populist activists since GDP per Capita since GDP per Capita of Thailand is 200,000 Baht while other countries have GDP Per capita at 1,200000 - 2,000,000 Baht. Furthermore, the construction cost is around 2,200,000,000 - 4,000,000,000 Baht per km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> มองรถไฟฟ้าไทย เทียบค่าโดยสารทั่วโลกใครแพงกว่า
> 
> 
> เปิดแฟ้มรายงานประจำปี Website ของบริษัทเดินรถแต่ละประเทศ ,บทสมัภาษณของรฐับาลในแต่ละประเทศและธนาคารโลก เมื่อเดือนธันวาคม 2563มองรถไฟฟ้าไทย เทียบค่าโดยสารทั่วโลกใครแพงกว่า ไทยสายสีเขียว-สายสีน้ำเงิน-ฮองกง-ญี่ปุ่น -สิงคโปร์ยันลอนดอน-นิวยอร์ก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thansettakij.com


Point is a transfer fee. Imagine took a Red line's Don Mueang station to Gold line's Charoen Nakorn station. That require 4 tickets for 4 fare zone, which is ridiculous. Fare for a trip on one line make sense (aka starting fare of around 15-20THB with a ceiling of around 50THB make sense. I would say maximum price of 60-70THB still make sense). But it will stop making any sense when you start switching the line.

That's the main reason why I don't like the idea of extending BTS concession or giving Red line to private company. Government should own the station, collecting and setting fare and hire private company to run the service (or do it by themselves). So we can start integrating those lines into one fare zone.

No money? Start taxing property around station! For example, extra 1% property tax on top of normal rate for any asset within 100m of the station. Another 0.5% if station have more than 100,000 passengers a day. Boom! extra cash. And if you have money, you can solve almost every problem by throwing money at it. Transfer fee? subsidizedddddddddd. Want bigger, better train? subsidizedddddddddddddddddddddd



In Fra Structure said:


> I don't think that in London, they weigh the passengers... "London Tube: 12.08 Baht per kg".


To be fair, London is very very expensive. Last time I'm in London, it start at 2.1GBP (for 1 station ride). 4.2GBP if you use single-use ticket.


----------



## Jero1971

Took the New Electric Chao Praya Express Ferry today. During the trial period it is for free. The ride was smooth, less noise and regular speed.


----------



## Codename B

Jero1971 said:


> Took the New Electric Chao Praya Express Ferry today. During the trial period it is for free. The ride was smooth, less noise and regular speed.


This year, electric boats will be running on Saen Sab canal as well. From Wat Sri Boon Rueang Pier to Minburi district 10,5 km.


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> This year, electric boats will be running on Saen Sab canal as well. From Wat Sri Boon Rueang Pier to Minburi district 10,5 km.


Have they solved the problem at Bang Chan Watergate near Bang Chan Industrial estate yet?
Wish that they will have another route from Nongchok to Minburi to feed both Pink Line monorail and Orange Line MRT.


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Orange Line MRT - Pink Line Monorail - Yellow Line Monorail on 31 December 2020

1. Orange Line MRT (Thailand Cultural Center - Minburi - Suwinthawongse) Civil works is 74.37% Done
2. Yellow Line Monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) Civil works is 73.26% Done Electro mechanic is 66.36% Done Overall is 70.26% Done - ready for Phatthanakarn - Sri Iam - Samrong service in October 2021.
3. Pink Line Monorail (Kaerai - Minburi) Civil works is 70.32% Done Electro mechanic is 64.34% Done Overall is 67.75% Done - ready for Chaeng Watthana Government Complex - Minburi service in October 2021. 









รฟม.โชว์ก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้าสีส้ม-เหลือง-ชมพู คืบหน้ามากสุดกว่า 70%


รายงานข่าวจากการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย(รฟม.)แจ้งว่า รฟท.ได้ร …




www.matichon.co.th


----------



## ARailSystemsEngineer

Unknow2 said:


> Point is a transfer fee. Imagine took a Red line's Don Mueang station to Gold line's Charoen Nakorn station. That require 4 tickets for 4 fare zone, which is ridiculous. Fare for a trip on one line make sense (aka starting fare of around 15-20THB with a ceiling of around 50THB make sense. I would say maximum price of 60-70THB still make sense). But it will stop making any sense when you start switching the line.
> 
> That's the main reason why I don't like the idea of extending BTS concession or giving Red line to private company. Government should own the station, collecting and setting fare and hire private company to run the service (or do it by themselves). So we can start integrating those lines into one fare zone.
> 
> No money? Start taxing property around station! For example, extra 1% property tax on top of normal rate for any asset within 100m of the station. Another 0.5% if station have more than 100,000 passengers a day. Boom! extra cash. And if you have money, you can solve almost every problem by throwing money at it. Transfer fee? subsidizedddddddddd. Want bigger, better train? subsidizedddddddddddddddddddddd
> 
> 
> To be fair, London is very very expensive. Last time I'm in London, it start at 2.1GBP (for 1 station ride). 4.2GBP if you use single-use ticket.


'.. taxing property around the station"
Aye, sure - a recipe for urban sprawl. Better to offer tax discounts to property near the station to build up demand.


----------



## Wisarut

Suksa Witthaya station of BTS Silom Line financed by AIA is about to be opened in February 2021 to give some relieve for Chong Nonsee station and Surasak station. There are already several business buildings for rent such as AIA Sathon Tower along with Robot Building (UOB HQ - after taking over Bank of Asia), Sathon Square, Empire Tower, Double A Book Tower, Hotels, private schools (Bangkok Christian Collage, Assumption Primary School), Condominium by AP or so. The expected number of passengers at Suksa Witthaya station is 5000 passengers a day.








เปิดใช้ ก.พ.64 BTS สถานี ศึกษาวิทยา รับตึกหรูพรึบ


ดีเดย์ เดือนหน้า (ก.พ.64) BTS เปิดให้บริการสถานีศึกษาวิทยา สาทรใต้ ย้ำ ดักคนได้อีกกว่า5,000 คน หลัง คอนโดหรูแบนด์ดังอาคารสำนักงานเกรดพรีเมียมพรึบ AIA -ตึกหุ่นยนต์ UOB สำนักงานใหญ่ คอนโดหรูค่าย AP




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## Frenchlover

Wisarut said:


> Suksa Witthaya station of BTS Silom Line financed by AIA is about to be opened in February 2021 to give some relieve for Chong Nonsee station and Surasak station. There are already several business buildings for rent such as AIA Sathon Tower along with Robot Building (UOB HQ - after taking over Bank of Asia), Sathon Square, Empire Tower, Double A Book Tower, Hotels, private schools (Bangkok Christian Collage, Assumption Primary School), Condominium by AP or so. The expected number of passengers at Suksa Witthaya station is 5000 passengers a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เปิดใช้ ก.พ.64 BTS สถานี ศึกษาวิทยา รับตึกหรูพรึบ
> 
> 
> ดีเดย์ เดือนหน้า (ก.พ.64) BTS เปิดให้บริการสถานีศึกษาวิทยา สาทรใต้ ย้ำ ดักคนได้อีกกว่า5,000 คน หลัง คอนโดหรูแบนด์ดังอาคารสำนักงานเกรดพรีเมียมพรึบ AIA -ตึกหุ่นยนต์ UOB สำนักงานใหญ่ คอนโดหรูค่าย AP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thansettakij.com


@Wisarut. I couldn't find any daily and annual ridership break down by line. Would you know where it's possible to find ?


----------



## Wisarut

Frenchlover said:


> @Wisarut. I couldn't find any daily and annual ridership break down by line. Would you know where it's possible to find ?


What is the reason you are seeking for such a figure at the first place?


----------



## Frenchlover

Wisarut said:


> What is the reason you are seeking for such a figure at the first place?


Because I coudn't imagine that these information were "classified" in Thailand whereas they'are generally in open access in Europe !


----------



## fwiarda

I wonder when the double tracking of Saphan Taksin station finally starts.


----------



## Wisarut

fwiarda said:


> I wonder when the double tracking of Saphan Taksin station finally starts.


Better wait until the opening of Suksa Witthaya to give some relieve to Surasak and Chong Nonsee first


----------



## Unknow2

ARailSystemsEngineer said:


> '.. taxing property around the station"
> Aye, sure - a recipe for urban sprawl. Better to offer tax discounts to property near the station to build up demand.


Well yeah, forgot to think about that. Maybe tax increase only if it's a commercial place?



Frenchlover said:


> Because I coudn't imagine that these information were "classified" in Thailand whereas they'are generally in open access in Europe !


Hello. There is no such information in Thailand. What you need to understand is BKK's public transit is kinda fractured. There are 3 operators with 4 separate fare zone.

BTS fare zone - Sukhumvit Line and Silom Line
MRT fare zone - Blue line and Purple Line
ARL fare zone - Airport Rail Link
Gold Line fare zone - Well, Gold line

Yes, we know that BTS got around 700k passenger a day, MRT got around 400k and ARL got around 100k. And since Gold line is pretty new, we still don't know how many people use it.

Point is, if a person took MRT Blue Line, then switch to BTS Sukhumvit Line. It will be count as 2 passengers. Because they count how many people pass through the gate. Since using using MRT and BTS require you to enter MRT system, get out, then re-enter BTS system. You will went through the gate twice (well, 4 times, 2 in and 2 out, but you get the point). And you will add 1 to BTS number and 1 to MRT number.

But if you use BTS Sukhumvit Line then switch to Silom line, you will be count as 1 as you pass through the gate once. So it kinda nightmare figuring out how many people actually using the system.

If you want to know which stations have *this many* passenger. You're out of luck too. I think I saw people asked BTS once how many people actually passing through each station. And they said it's classified and will be use for selling space for ads only. So yeah, you can't get those info in Thailand.


----------



## Yappofloyd

Frenchlover said:


> @Wisarut. I couldn't find any daily and annual ridership break down by line. Would you know where it's possible to find ?


You'll find total ridership figures on their website and a more detailed breakdown in the annual reports. The WIki BTS page also has 2018 figures for the 5 busiest stations.


----------



## Frenchlover

Yappofloyd said:


> You'll find total ridership figures on their website and a more detailed breakdown in the annual reports. The WIki BTS page also has 2018 figures for the 5 busiest stations.


Thx for the links.
Anyway, I couldn't find any statistics by line, only annual and daily ridership... and none for the Purple Line.


----------



## Frenchlover

Unknow2 said:


> Well yeah, forgot to think about that. Maybe tax increase only if it's a commercial place?
> 
> 
> Hello. There is no such information in Thailand. What you need to understand is BKK's public transit is kinda fractured. There are 3 operators with 4 separate fare zone.
> 
> BTS fare zone - Sukhumvit Line and Silom Line
> MRT fare zone - Blue line and Purple Line
> ARL fare zone - Airport Rail Link
> Gold Line fare zone - Well, Gold line
> 
> Yes, we know that BTS got around 700k passenger a day, MRT got around 400k and ARL got around 100k. And since Gold line is pretty new, we still don't know how many people use it.
> 
> Point is, if a person took MRT Blue Line, then switch to BTS Sukhumvit Line. It will be count as 2 passengers. Because they count how many people pass through the gate. Since using using MRT and BTS require you to enter MRT system, get out, then re-enter BTS system. You will went through the gate twice (well, 4 times, 2 in and 2 out, but you get the point). And you will add 1 to BTS number and 1 to MRT number.
> 
> But if you use BTS Sukhumvit Line then switch to Silom line, you will be count as 1 as you pass through the gate once. So it kinda nightmare figuring out how many people actually using the system.
> 
> If you want to know which stations have *this many* passenger. You're out of luck too. I think I saw people asked BTS once how many people actually passing through each station. And they said it's classified and will be use for selling space for ads only. So yeah, you can't get those info in Thailand.


As I supposed, it's a kind of nightmare to get any figures by line, even in the annual reports.

Moreover, when you count the data by line, you use unlinked trips and if you want the number of passengers (linked trips), you'll need to have the boardings at each station.

It's funny to see these information as "classified" as if they were of any military or strategical interest !


----------



## Wisarut

Big Dilemma for Bangkokians - accept 65 Baht rate with 30 year extension of concession or 158 Baht rate after the end of 59 Baht maximum rates 








คนกรุงระทึกค่าโดยสาร รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว 158 บาท


กทม.เล็งเก็บค่าโดยสารส่วนต่อขยายรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว 16 ก.พ.นี้ เผยเพดานราคาสูงสุด 158 บาท หลังดีล 65 บาทตลอดสายไร้ไม่ได้ข้อสรุป ชี้โควิด-19 พ่นพิษ ผู้โดยสารลดต่อเนื่อง ”บีทีเอส” แจงหนี้เดินรถพุ่งกว่า 9 พันล้าน




www.bangkokbiznews.com


----------



## Unknow2

Frenchlover said:


> As I supposed, it's a kind of nightmare to get any figures by line, even in the annual reports.
> 
> Moreover, when you count the data by line, you use unlinked trips and if you want the number of passengers (linked trips), you'll need to have the boardings at each station.
> 
> It's funny to see these information as "classified" as if they were of any military or strategical interest !


Maybe you can asked them directly for an info. And they will provided you with a stat.

To be honest, the only reason I can think of that they kept the info classify, is that they can sell this data to anyone who is willing to pay for. BTS was known to monetized everything. Even signage on the station has been replace with sponsored one. With BTS attitude, I'm quite surprise they are yet to auction off station name.


----------



## Jero1971

Sneak preview of the Pink MRT Line. Took my foldable bicycle for 2 stations, Ram Inthra 3 Station and Lat Pla Khao


----------



## Yappofloyd

Frenchlover said:


> Thx for the links.
> Anyway, I couldn't find any statistics by line, only annual and daily ridership... and none for the Purple Line.


You won't find MRT Purple Line ridership figures in a BTSC annual report. You need to refer to the MRTA annual report of the BEM stock exchange reports.

Prior to COVID, the the MRT Purple line was averaging 70k pax a day in late 2019 according to the MRTA. 

What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Frenchlover

Yappofloyd said:


> You won't find MRT Purple Line ridership figures in a BTSC annual report. You need to refer to the MRTA annual report of the BEM stock exchange reports.
> 
> Prior to COVID, the the MRT Purple line was averaging 70k pax a day in late 2019 according to the MRTA.
> 
> What exactly are you looking for?


I know that Purple Line is operated by MRT but the ridership of MRT was in the extract from BTS annual report... but without the purple line as indicated

I'm looking for the daily and annual ridership by line (a minima 2018, 2019, 2020) whatever the operating company is, worldwide, not only in Bangkok.


----------



## Wisarut

Prepare the map for water transports around Bangkok - 32 canals with total distance of 476 km even though only Chao Phraya river, Saensaeb canal, Phadung Krungkasem city Moat, Phasee Charoen canal, Bangkok Yai canal, and Prawet Burirom canal are actually in use for commuter with total distance of 79 km and 119 Piers - it would be a lot better if the Lad Phrao canal boat service can be revived along with Prem Prachakorn canal. 
คมนาคมผุดแผนเดินทางทางน้ำเชื่อมโยงการเดินทางในกทม.
https://www.naewna.com/business/546330


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Big Dilemma for Bangkokians - accept 65 Baht rate with 30 year extension of concession or 158 Baht rate after the end of 59 Baht maximum rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> คนกรุงระทึกค่าโดยสาร รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว 158 บาท
> 
> 
> กทม.เล็งเก็บค่าโดยสารส่วนต่อขยายรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว 16 ก.พ.นี้ เผยเพดานราคาสูงสุด 158 บาท หลังดีล 65 บาทตลอดสายไร้ไม่ได้ข้อสรุป ชี้โควิด-19 พ่นพิษ ผู้โดยสารลดต่อเนื่อง ”บีทีเอส” แจงหนี้เดินรถพุ่งกว่า 9 พันล้าน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bangkokbiznews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> จ่ายจุกๆ! กทม.เล็งเก็บค่าโดยสารส่วนต่อขยายรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว ชี้เพดานสูงสุด 158 บาท
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/thumbsupth/posts/4145205978836678


Now, BMA agree to impose 104 Baht maximum ticket rate effective on 1 February 2021 but with the provision to cut down to 65 Baht maximum if the government has given 30-year extension of concession to 2059 after the end of concession in 2029. This has caused political football in the coalition as well as the opposition since Minister of Transport want to cut down to 42 Baht maximum. Transportation committee asking BMA to give an explanation about their decision on 21 January 2021. 








กทม. เคาะค่าตั๋วสายสีเขียว15-104 บาท เก็บค่าแรกเข้าครั้งเดียวเริ่ม 16 ก.พ. 64


กทม.เคาะโครงสร้างค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวเริ่มต้น 15 บาทสูงสุดไม่เกิน 104 บาทเริ่มเก็บ 16 ก.พ. 2564 คาดขอรัฐชดเชยส่วนต่างค่าตั๋วปีละ 3,800 ล้าน




www.prachachat.net












เคาะแล้ว! ค่าตั๋วรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว ตลอดสาย 104 บาท เริ่มเก็บ 16 ก.พ.


กทม.-บีทีเอส เคาะ อัตราค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว ตลอดสาย104บาท เตรียมออกประกาศ1-2วันนี้เพื่อจัดเก็บจริง 16ก.พ.




www.thansettakij.com












กทม.ยันเก็บค่าตั๋ว 65 บาท ‘รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว’ 16 ม.ค.


กทม.ยืนยันจัดเก็บค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียวไม่เกิน 65 บาท ตลอดสาย หลังครบกำหนดบริการฟรี 15 ม.ค. ลุ้นมหาดไทยชงครม.เคาะเดินหน้าเก็บค่าตั๋ว-เคลียร์ปมสัญญาสัมปทานฯ วอนรัฐหนุนงบจ่ายหนี้แทน ปีละ 5,000 ล้าน




www.thansettakij.com




เปิดประกาศค่าตั๋วใหม่รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว กทม. แจงยิบทำไมต้องเก็บ 104 บาท








กทม.แจงยิบปรับค่าตั๋วรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว ตลอดสาย104บาท เริ่ม 16 ก.พ.นี้


กทม.แจงยิบปรับค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว ตลอดสาย 104 บาท มีผลวันที่16ก.พ.นี้ รับขาดทุนปีละ 3-4พันล้านบาท นับรวมปี64-72 ขาดทุน 3-4หมื่นล้านบาท เร่งหาข้อยุติแก้สัญญาสัมปทาน ลดค่าโดยสารเหลือ65บาท




www.thansettakij.com




ผู้ว่ากทม.ออกประกาศ ค่าโดยสาร รถไฟฟ้าสาย สีเขียวทุกเส้นทาง เริ่มใช้ 16 ก.พ.64








เปิดศึก 2 พรรค ยื้อสัญญาสัมปทาน “รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว”


กทม.เผยต่ออายุสัญญาสัมปทานรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวยังไม่ได้ข้อสรุป เหตุฝ่ายค้านเตรียมซัดอภิปรายไม่ไว้วางใจสัปดาห์หน้า หลังขัดแย้งภายในพรรคร่วมรัฐบาล




www.thansettakij.com




"วิษณุ" รับ สายสีเขียวยังไม่เข้าครม.เชิญทุกฝ่ายผ่าทางตัน 








คนกรุง เตรียมตัว ให้พร้อมอีก1เดือน จ่ายค่าตั๋วรถไฟฟ้า สายสีเขียว104บาท


อีก1เดือน 16ก.พ.64 คนกรุงเตรียมควักกระเป๋าจ่ายค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว เต็มทั้งระบบ 104บาท เป็นการชั่วคราวเทียบจากเดิมต้องเก็บเต็มราคาในอัตรา158บาทตลอดสาย ดีกว่าแน่ลดค่าใช้จ่าย54บาท




www.thansettakij.com












"รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว" แพง 104 บาท "ศรีสุวรรณ" จี้คมนาคมรับผิดชอบ


สมาคมองค์การพิทักษ์รัฐธรรมนูญไทย แถลงการณ์ เรียกร้อง รัฐมนตรีกระทรวงคมนาคม รับผิดชอบ ค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวแพงสูงสุด 104 บาท ชี้ซ้ำเติมคนหาเช้ากินค่ำ




www.thansettakij.com












“คมนาคม” ติง กทม.ปล่อยบีทีเอสขึ้นราคาสีเขียว 104 บาท เพิ่มภาระประชาชน


“คมนาคม” ออกโรงเรียกร้อง กทม.ชะลอขึ้นค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว 104 บาทตลอดสาย ชี้เป็นภาระ ปชช.เกินไป ขอรอสรุปต่อสัญญาบีทีเอสก่อน เผย 1 เดือน ยังไม่ได้ผลศึกษาต้นทุนจากมหาดไทย




mgronline.com












"คมนาคม" เบรก "กทม." ขึ้นค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียว 15-104 บาท


หลบหน่อยพระเอกมา "คมนาคม"ขอ"กทม."เบรกขึ้นค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียวอัตราใหม่จนกว่าจะได้ข้อยุติจากทุกฝ่าย ชี้การขึ้นค่าโดยสารไม่เป็นไปตามมติครม.ปี 61




www.prachachat.net












คมนาคม หัก กทม.ชะลอขึ้นค่าตั๋วรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว104บาท


คมนาคม หัก กทม.ขอชะลอการปรับขึ้นค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียวจนกว่าได้ข้อยุติในข้อเท็จจริง ไม่ให้เป็นภาระของประชาชนมาก ด้านกทม.สวนหมัด ออกประกาศแล้วเก็บ104บาทชั่วคราว เตรียมเสนอร่างขยายสัญญาสัมปทาน ให้บีทีเอส ค่าโโยสาร65บาท




www.thansettakij.com












'คมนาคม'เบรก กทม.ชะลอขึ้นค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียว สูงสุด 104 บาท จนกว่าได้ข้อยุติเรื่องสัมปทาน


วันที่ 16 มกราคม 2564 ผู้สื่อข่าวรายงานว่าทางกระทรวงคมนาคมได้ออกแถลงการณ์ระบุว่าตามที่กรุงเทพมหานครได้มีประกาศ เพื่อปรับอัตราค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวลงวันที่ 15 ม.ค.2564 โดยมีสาระสำคัญในการกำหนดอัตราค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวสูงสุดถึง 104 บาทตลอดสาย...



www.naewna.com












'กรมราง'อัดซ้ำ!นั่งรถไฟฟ้า104บาท สร้างภาระประชาชน


กรมฯรางอัดซ้ำ!! ค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสูงสุด 104 บาท สร้างภาระให้ประชาชน แถมยังขัดมติ ครม.-เจตนารมณ์ ก.คมนาคม เตรียมส่งหนังสือขอให้ระงับปรับราคา ลั่นค่าโดยสารยังต่ำกว่า 65 บาทได้อีก บี้ กทม.-มท. ส่งข้อมูลให้ด่วนๆ สัปดาห์หน้านั่งหัวโต๊ะถกร่วมกัน




dailynews.co.th












กระทรวงคมนาคม ฝากถึง กทม.ช่วยชะลอขึ้นค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว


คมนาคม เรียกร้องขอให้ กทม. ชะลอการปรับขึ้นอัตราค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว จนกว่าจะได้ข้อยุติในข้อเท็จจริง เพื่อไม่เป็นภาระของประชาชน




www.thairath.co.th












กรมขนส่งทางราง ซัดกทม. ค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียว สร้างภาระ ประชาชน


กรมขนส่งทางราง ซัดกทม. ค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียว สร้างภาระ ประชาชน ตามประกาศ อัตรา15-104บาท ต่อเที่ยว




www.thansettakij.com












กรมราง ตื่น เบรกขึ้นค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียว


กรมราง เบรก กทม.ขึ้นค่าโดยสารสายรถไฟฟ้าสีเขียว นัดถกทุกฝ่าย สัปดาห์หน้า




www.thansettakij.com












ผู้ว่าฯ อัศวินร่ายยาวทำไมรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวเก็บ 104 บาท หวังครม.เคาะเหลือ 65 บาท


ผู้ว่าฯ กทม.ชี้แจงทำไมค่ารถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวต้องเก็บ 104 บาทจากที่ต้องจ่ายจริง 158 บาท หวังครม.เคาะเหลือ 65 บาทตลอดสาย




www.thairath.co.th












ส่องสาเหตุ ทำไม กทม.เก็บค่าโดยสาร “รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว” 104 บาท


กทม.เผยสาเหตุเก็บค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว104 บาท ชั่วคราว เร่งเคลียร์เจรจาสัมปทานรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวเหลือ 65 บาท ตลอดสาย หวังลดภาระประชาชน หลังหนี้บานปลายแตะ 1.2 แสนล้าน




www.thansettakij.com












“ชัชชาติ” จี้ กทม.เร่งหาทางออกค่าโดยสาร “รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว”


“ชัชชาติ” ข้องใจ กทม.ไม่เก็บค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้ารถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว หลังค้างค่าใช้จ่ายจ้างเอกชนเดินรถแตะ 9 พันล้าน วอนประชาชนนั่งฟรี ก่อนเรียกเก็บค่าโดยสารอีก 1 เดือนข้างหน้า




www.thansettakij.com












“เพื่อไทย"งัดปม"รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว"ซักฟอกนายกฯ-มท.1-ขุนคลัง


“เพื่อไทย”เตรียมงัดปม "รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว" ซักฟอก 3 รมต. “นายกฯ- มท.1-ขุนคลัง” เผยหมัดเด็ดส่งศาลรธน.วินิจฉัยขัดรัฐธรรมนูญหรือไม่




www.thansettakij.com












เปิด 5 เหตุสำคัญ! จี้กทม.ลดค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียว - The Bangkok Insight


ที่ผ่านมากรรมาธิการการคมนาคม ได้มีข้อเสนอแนะในเรื่องนี้ไว้อย่างชัดเจนว่า การคิดอัตราค่าโดยสาร ต้องเปิดเผยที่มาการคิดราคาอย่างโปร่งใส



www.thebangkokinsight.com












กมธ.คมนาคม ค้านขึ้นราคารถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว 104 บาท เรียก กทม.แจง 21 ม.ค.นี้


โสภณ ซารัมย์ กมธ.คมนาคม ชี้ กทม.ขึ้นค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียว 104 บาท ข่มขู่ และซ้ำเติมวิกฤติประชาชนผจญโควิด-19 ไม่สนใจข้อท้วงติงของทางราชการ เชื่อ ทำราคาได้ต่ำกว่า 65 บาท เตรียมเรียกเข้าชี้แจง




www.thairath.co.th






-




-










กรมรางร่อนหนังสือนัด กทม.ถกปมขึ้นราคารถไฟฟ้าสีเขียวในสัปดาห์นี้-ชี้ทำ ปชช.เดือดร้อน


กรมรางร่อนหนังสือถึง กทม.แล้ว นัดถกปมขึ้นค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวสูงสุด 104 บาทภายในสัปดาห์นี้ พร้อมเบรกปรับราคา 16 ก.พ.ออกไปก่อน ชี้ทำให้ประชาชนเดือดร้อน




mgronline.com






-










'กรมฯราง'ส่งหนังสือด่วนที่สุด เบรกขึ้นค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้า


“กรมฯราง”ส่งหนังสือด่วนที่สุดถึง กทม. แล้ว ขอให้ทบทวนค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสีเขียวตลอดเส้นทางไม่เกิน 104 บาท พร้อมปฏิบัติตามมติครม. ให้ถกร่วมกับคมนาคม กำหนดค่าโดยสารที่ไม่เป็นภาระแก่ประชาชน




dailynews.co.th












กมธ.คมนาคมบี้กทม.แจงด่วน!ค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียว104บาท


กมธ.คมนาคม ชี้ กทม. ขึ้นค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียว104บาท ซ้ำเติมวิกฤติประชาชนไม่สนใจ ข้อท้วงติงเชื่อทำราคาได้ต่ำกว่า 65บาท เตรียมเรียกแจง21 ม.ค.นี้




www.thaipost.net







__ https://www.facebook.com/Dr.Samart/posts/2262866773858213





__ https://www.facebook.com/aswinkwanmuang/posts/988817091526447


ttps://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2817383518483148



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1115412352230576





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767071257499415


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iaJPCGpP5U 

No agenda to discuss on BTS SKytrain new ticket rates








ไร้วาระ สายสีเขียว "วิษณุ"เผยครม.ยังไม่มีการนำมาพิจารณา


"วิษณุ"เผยยังไม่มีการนำเรื่องการพิจารณาขยายสัมปทานรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวส่วนต่อขยาย(หมอชิต-คูคต และแบริ่ง-สมุทรปราการ) เข้าสู่ที่ประชุม ครม.




www.thansettakij.com





Even PM Prayut has been blamed for his indecisiveness on this political football.








เมื่อ พล.อ.ประยุทธ์ไม่กล้าตัดสินใจ ประชาชนจึงต้องจ่ายค่ารถไฟฟ้า 104 บาท


ประกาศ กรุงเทพมหานคร เรื่อง การกำหนดค่าโดยสารโครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว ลงวันที่ 15 มกราคมที่ผ่านมา กำหนดอัตราค่าโดยสารใหม่ โดยค่าโดยสารตลอดสาย ไม่เกิน 104 บาท




mgronline.com





If BMA insists 104 Baht maximum for BTS SKytrain would compel Bangkokians and those in Bangkok suburbs to change to other transports
MGR Infographics


----------



## mrmoopt

Unknow2 said:


> s, we know that BTS got around 700k passenger a day, MRT got around 400k and ARL got around 100k. And since Gold line is pretty new, we still don't know how many people use it.





Codename B said:


> *Mangmoon* common ticket card is in testing phase. 200,000 people can register and test the card during the testing period. Priority is given to those, who use mass transit every day.
> 
> Credit: Khun Nattawut Rodtong


Any updates on integrated card roll outs?


----------



## Wisarut

Now, BTSC has decided on 18 January 2021 to change the name of S4 station which is to be opened in February 2021 from Suksa Witthaya which is the name of lane that leads to the defunct school in Sathon Area (Sathon Soi 10 - Sathon Soi 12) to Saint Louis Station (Sathon Soi 11 - Sathon Soi 15) since Saint Louis has become more familiar name to those Bangkokians due to the existing of Saint Louis Hospital, Saint Louis Suksa school, Saint Louis Collage, Saint Louis Catholic Church. This station has been financed by AIA Thailand so it has to have a skywalk to connect with AIA Sathon Tower => Next Station is Saint Louis 



__ https://www.facebook.com/krungthepMK/posts/746562482650066


----------



## Yappofloyd

Frenchlover said:


> I know that Purple Line is operated by MRT but the ridership of MRT was in the extract from BTS annual report... but without the purple line as indicated
> 
> I'm looking for the daily and annual ridership by line (a minima 2018, 2019, 2020) whatever the operating company is, worldwide, not only in Bangkok.


Well that is a large task you have set yourself. You might want to contact Robert at Urbanrail.net for sources around the world.

Just to be clear, the MRT Purple line is owned by the MRTA and operated under concession by BEM. For annual ridership figures (2018-2019) for both the MRT Purple line and MRT Blue line you can refer to the MRTA annual reports available online. 

Good luck!


----------



## Appleich

*Progress of MRT Orange Line (Thailand Cultural Center - Suwinthawong) reached 74.37% as at December 2020. Operation expected to start in 2024:*
























Source: Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA)


----------



## In Fra Structure

Frenchlover said:


> I know that Purple Line is operated by MRT but the ridership of MRT was in the extract from BTS annual report... but without the purple line as indicated
> 
> I'm looking for the daily and annual ridership by line (a minima 2018, 2019, 2020) whatever the operating company is, worldwide, not only in Bangkok.


This type of study is similar to ones I carried out as a consultant working for various Governments and also French consultancies. These reports usually take a team of consultants around 6 months to complete at considerable expense. You are not going to complete a worldwide study alone. In the past I have been involved with ADB, World Bank, EU, JICA and local studies including for the BMA. I expect that my friends at Bombardier have their own Thai and a lot of worldwide studies with the information you require. If you are a student then you could try contacting them. There are many reports published on the internet by various consultancies including the aforementioned bodies. I have some with figures up to 2018. Look for transportation studies. Rail Journals and magazines and even Wikipedia may give the links to the sources that can help you. At the end of the day, the leading Train Manufacturers will have their own studies but they are likley to be confidential marketing information. With regard to the two BTS lines, the only way to get an idea of the passenger traffic for the individual lines and stations, is from the advertising agency's surveys (VGI).


----------



## Codename B

*Light Red Line (15 km) and Dark Red Line (21.6 km) will open for service in July*

They will begin testing in March and the free trial for the public will begin in July-October, after that they will start collecting fares, which will be 14-42 baht throughout the line.




__ https://www.facebook.com/239865336048826/posts/3690453724323286


----------



## redcode

borders'd better reopen by then. I wanna check them out.


----------



## Wisarut

redcode said:


> borders'd better reopen by then. I wanna check them out.


Not yet until Thailand manages to produce 30 Million doses of Covid-19 vaccines by themselves.


----------



## redcode

stop raining on my parade bruh


----------



## Wisarut

Finally, Hitachi EMU has managed to come to Talingchan Junction 



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1118347868603691


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Next Station is Saint Louis
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/krungthepMK/posts/746562482650066


Here come S4 station - Saint Louis station


----------



## Codename B

Thai made Electric Buses will be on free trial next month on 6 bus routes till March.

The EV buses are refurbished from old buses.




__ https://www.facebook.com/326789607435947/posts/3699281670186707


----------



## Tcmetro

Nice frankenbuses. At least they are less polluting now.

Did BMTA ever go through with the bus route simplification plan?


----------



## Codename B

Pink line Monorail has now been put on the rail for real testing.




__ https://www.facebook.com/887847737963886/posts/3632591813489451


----------



## Wisarut

Tcmetro said:


> Nice frankenbuses. At least they are less polluting now.
> 
> Did BMTA ever go through with the bus route simplification plan?


If the bus route simplification plan had failed to please Bangkokians who have still stuck with the old route numbers, it is going to be useless.


----------



## Wisarut

Orange Line MRT would have ticket rate of 15 - 45 Baht for those who are fighting to gain concession of 35.9 km Orange Line MRT. The bidding will wait for the administration court ruling on the case of Changing the bidding rules. Nevertheless, MRTA still sticking with old goal of opening the Eastern section [Thailand - Cultural Center - Suwinthawongse - 22.5 km 17 stations] in 2024 and Western section [Bang Khun Nont - Thailand Cultural Center - 13.4 km 11 stations] in 2026.








รฟม.แจงค่าตั๋วรถไฟฟ้าสีส้มราคาอยู่ที่ 15-45บาท


รฟม.ชีแจงรายละเอียดค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม อยู่ระหว่าง 15 – 45 บาท ไม่ใช่สูงสุด 62 บาท ย้ำต้องเจรจาร่วมเอกชนผู้ชนะ ปรับใช้เกณฑ์สอดคล้องค่าครองชีพ




www.thaipost.net












รฟม.ไม่ล้มประมูล'สายสีส้ม' รอศาลตัดสินคาดมี.ค.ได้ผู้ชนะ


รฟม. ไม่ล้มประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสีส้ม ยังรอศาลตัดสิน คาด มี.ค.ได้ตัวผู้ชนะ มั่นใจเร่งงานประมูล-ก่อสร้างได้ เปิดให้บริการตามแผน ตะวันออกปี 67 ตะวันตกปี 69 ค่าโดยสาร 15-45 บาท หั่นต่ำกว่าราคาผลศึกษา ดึงประชาชนใช้บริการรถไฟฟ้า รออีกนิดนั่งรถไฟฟ้าเชื่อมทุกสีจ่ายค่าแรกเข้าแค่ครั้งเดียว




dailynews.co.th












รฟม. เล็งเสนอเอกชนหั่นค่าตั๋วสายสีส้ม ไม่เกิน 45 บาท


รฟม. เล็งเสนอเอกชนหั่นค่าตั๋วสายสีส้ม ไม่เกิน 45 บาท นา …




www.matichon.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2824090954479071


----------



## Wisarut

Now, 2.6-km Yellow Line Monorail extension (Lad Phrao - Ratchayothin) has gotten EIA clearance - MRTA has to come up with the amendment of 33-year concession with EBM as the condition which EBM has to swallow in exchange for the end of objection for extension or Yellow line Monorail by BEM. The bitter argument of BTSC vs BEM remains 
ไฟเขียว EIA ‘รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเหลือง’ แต่ยังติดหล่มเจรจาผลประโยชน์ BTS-BEM
บีทีเอสเฮ! บิ๊กป้อม เคาะส่วนต่อขยายสายสีเหลือง "ลาดพร้าว-รัชโยธิน"



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2824153171139516


----------



## Wisarut

Second round of Covid-19 is going to delaythe opening of both Yellow line monorail and Pink Line Monorail from October 2021 to be ready in April 2022 instead. Even the delivery of Pink line monorail and Yellow line Monorail rolling stocks have been delayed by Covid-19 - not going to meet the deadline of October 2021. Decision on Pink Line monorail Branch line has been delayed by a month due to the incomplete submission of technical details to Attorney General.
ส่อเลื่อน! รถไฟฟ้า “ชมพู-เหลือง” โควิดกระทบนำเข้าระบบ-ขบวนรถดีเลย์ คาดขยับไปต้นปี 65

MRTA explaining to Ajarn Samart of Democrat Party that even thoughthe contract states that the maximum ticket for Orange line MRT will be 62 Baht but the actual ticket fee would be 15 - 45 Baht, especially the case of Covid 19 which needs to issue the discount
รฟม.แจงปมค่าโดยสารสีส้ม 62 บาท ชี้เป็นฐานประมูล เปิดจริงเก็บ 15-45 บาท
ค่าตั๋วรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้มพอกับสายสีเขียวที่ ก.คมนาคมแย้งว่าแพง
โต้ ‘รถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม’ ค่าโดยสาร 62 บาทแค่เอกสารประมูล ของจริงอยู่ที่ 45 บาท



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/2712870302263020


รฟม.โต้ "สามารถ" ค่าตั๋ว รถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม เก็บจริงแค่ 15-45 บาท

Ajarn Samart praising the decision of MRTA to keep the ticket for Orange line MRT at 15 - 45 Baht but it remains a big question whether MRTA could keep this promise 
ผู้โดยสารเฮ! รฟม. ลดค่าตั๋วสายสีส้ม เหลือ 15-45 บาท

https://www.facebook.com/Dr.Samart/posts/2270173689794188


----------



## In Fra Structure

Wisarut said:


> Second round of Covid-19 is going to delaythe opening of both Yellow line monorail and Pink Line Monorail from October 2021 to be ready in April 2022 instead. Even the delivery of Pink line monorail and Yellow line Monorail rolling stocks have been delayed by Covid-19 - not going to meet the deadline of October 2021. Decision on Pink Line monorail Branch line has been delayed by a month due to the incomplete submission of technical details to Attorney General.
> ส่อเลื่อน! รถไฟฟ้า “ชมพู-เหลือง” โควิดกระทบนำเข้าระบบ-ขบวนรถดีเลย์ คาดขยับไปต้นปี 65
> 
> MRTA explaining to Ajarn Samart of Democrat Party that even thoughthe contract states that the maximum ticket for Orange line MRT will be 62 Baht but the actual ticket fee would be 15 - 45 Baht, especially the case of Covid 19 which needs to issue the discount
> รฟม.แจงปมค่าโดยสารสีส้ม 62 บาท ชี้เป็นฐานประมูล เปิดจริงเก็บ 15-45 บาท
> ค่าตั๋วรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้มพอกับสายสีเขียวที่ ก.คมนาคมแย้งว่าแพง
> โต้ ‘รถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม’ ค่าโดยสาร 62 บาทแค่เอกสารประมูล ของจริงอยู่ที่ 45 บาท
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/2712870302263020
> 
> 
> รฟม.โต้ "สามารถ" ค่าตั๋ว รถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม เก็บจริงแค่ 15-45 บาท
> 
> Ajarn Samart praising the decision of MRTA to keep the ticket for Orange line MRT at 15 - 45 Baht but it remains a big question whether MRTA could keep this promise
> ผู้โดยสารเฮ! รฟม. ลดค่าตั๋วสายสีส้ม เหลือ 15-45 บาท
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Dr.Samart/posts/2270173689794188


I posted the situation as to the delay to the oepning of the Yellow Line and Pink Line in November last year. Due to COVID-19 the Chinese Engineers have not able to come to Thailand to carry out commissioning etc. BSR have had to use Zoom etc to communicate with the Chinese Engineers. The management told me that they would be seeking a "COVID-19 extension". That seems to have been granted according to your update thanks.


----------



## Wisarut

Opening Saint Louis station (S4) in front of UOB HQ [AKA Robot Building] on Monday 8 February 2021 after starting the construction in May 2019 investing 900 Million Baht (AIA has made 50% share of construction cost) to construct the station building and installing electromechanics system with a hope to get 9500 - 12000 passengers a day with 94 million Baht more revenue a year. Next on the line is Sena Ruam station (N6) between Ari (N5) and N7 (Saphan Kwai)
รถไฟฟ้าบีทีเอสเตรียมเปิดใช้ "สถานีเซนต์หลุยส์" 8 ก.พ.นี้


----------



## Appleich

*Test run on Light Red Line to Taling Chan:*


----------



## Wisarut

A lot to be done to ensure cheap transfers between 3 different systems of Mass Transit in Bangkok - BTSC - MRTA - SRT since the attempt to impose the rate of 14 - 42 Baht in all mass transit system will have strong opposition from none other than BTSC - BMA - BMA has defensed for BTSC for the extension of concession so as to set up 15 - 65 Baht rate. Otherwise, 15 - 104 Baht will be applied in 16 February 2021. Short transfers into different systems also carry enormous price tags which has become truly thorny problems. 
เปิดโพยค่าโดยสาร “รถไฟฟ้า” นั่งระยะสั้นจ่ายหนัก-เสียหลายต่อ

Still no progress on Maeng Mum card - wait until Feb 2021 - asking for using for BTS Skytrain - Blue Ring - Purple Line MRT - started in October 2021 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2826741724213994


----------



## Codename B

Sukhumvit line has now been added back to Google Map with all the new stations and extensions. 
Gold line has also been added to the map.


----------



## Wisarut

It seems that MRTA is going to call the new bidding with the new TOR [30 % technical + 70 % prices - against the old TOR of 100% prices] for the 30 year concession for 35.9 km Orange Line MRT with the price tag of 142 billion Baht rather than waiting for the administration court ruling for the pending case of BTSC vs. Article 36 Board of MRTA








ชงล้ม ประมูล รถไฟฟ้า "สายสีส้ม" ไม่รอคำสั่ง ศาลปกครอง


จับตา ล้มประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ! เดินหน้าเปิดประมูลใหม่ ไม่รอ คำชี้ขาดศาลปกครองสุงสุด ยัน เวลาล่วงเลยมานาน ดีเดย์ วันที่3ก.พ. บอร์ดมาตร36 (พีพีพี) ประชุมด่วนเคาะ2.ทางออก




www.thansettakij.com





Ajarn Samart surprised by the decision of MRTA to call the new bidding with the new TOR for the 30 year concession for 35.9 km Orange Line MRT with the price tag of 142 billion Baht rather than waiting for the administration court ruling. MRTA needs to give public explanation for this kind of movements since it could bring MRTA Board of Director into prison cells for the violation of Article 157 of Penal Code and other relating laws.








"ผมไม่คิดว่าเขาจะกล้าล้มสายสีส้ม!"


ดร.สามารถ ราชพลสิทธิ์ โพสต์เฟซบุ๊ก ส่วนตัว กรณีกระแสข่าว เกียวกราว คณะกรรมการคัดเลือก ตามมาตรา36 โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ว่า "ผมไม่คิดว่าเขาจะกล้าล้มสายสีส้ม!"




www.thansettakij.com





Tunnel section of Section 3 of Orange Line MRT by ITD
https://www.facebook.com/itdho/posts/3361065790665591


----------



## Codename B

Dark Red Line and Light Red Line will be on trial for free to the public on March 26 for one day only................ 🙃
Before the real opening date at the end of July.













































__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2831674187054081


----------



## Codename B

Pink line monorail at the u/c depot













































__ https://www.facebook.com/115473566816233/posts/247224070307848


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Are there any places of interest that can be recommended to go to using the Dark Red Line, Light Red Line & Pink line monorail for tourists?

I'm more into night markets & shopping area.


----------



## Codename B

Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> Are there any places of interest that can be recommended to go to using the Dark Red Line, Light Red Line & Pink line monorail for tourists?
> 
> I'm more into night markets & shopping area.


The famous Srinagarindra Train Night Market ตลาดนัดรถไฟศรีนครินทร์ is at Yellow Line, behind Seacon Square Mall. This night market is famous for vintage and retro stuff.






The famous Chang Chui ช่างชุ่ย is at Light Red Line Bangbamru station. This one is famous for being a creative night market with lots of art installments.






Pink line has some local night markets as well. But not anything famous that I can think of. However there is Impact Muang Thong Thani complex near one of the station for expo or concert, especially Kpop artist when they visit, they will hold their concert here.

Dark Red Line I don’t think has any malls or night market of interest. It mostly goes through suburbs and government complexes.

A new popular night market Walking Street has also opened close to the Blue line Sam Yot station as well.


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Thank you very much, Codename B. Saved these for my upcoming trips (as soon as possible!). Much prefer to take trains as grabs are still bound by traffic jam.

Much appreciate these,


----------



## Wisarut

Saksiam insisting that MRTA has full right to cancel the bidding and calling the new bidding as necessary. MRTA is going to open the 22.5 km eastern section of Orange Line MRT in 2024 and full opening of the whole 35.9-km orange line MRT in 2026
เคลื่อนไหวแล้ว “ศักดิ์สยาม” ยันล้มประมูล “รถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม” ไม่ผิด

https://dailynews.co.th/economic/827194 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2845300642358102


----------



## Appleich

*Test runs on Light Red Line near Bang Bamru Station:*


----------



## Codename B

*Voting is now open for the design of the 1000 new bus stops*

There are two categories: design submitted by the public and design submitted by students.
There are YouTube clips detailing each bus stop design, when clicked on.

You can vote through Facebook account, Twitter or Gmail.
The winner will be announced on 13 March.






Voting Landing page – MAYDAY!







mayday.city





Designs submitted by the Public










Designs submitted by students


----------



## Wisarut

MRTA is going to pay 20 Million Baht for piercing Bang Sue Subway station to connect with Bang Sue Grand central at 2 points, 10 Million Baht for each point but need to sign MOU with SRT by the end of March 2021 and the new connections with Bang Sue Grand Central will be opened in September 2021. SRT has already construct 700 meter long tunnels with the last 1 meter is obstructed by the wall of Bang Sue Subway station.








รฟม.จ่อทุบกำแพงอุโมงค์เชื่อม MRT สีน้ำเงิน-สถานีกลางบางซื่อ คาดเสร็จ ก.ย.นี้


รฟม.เตรียมทุบกำแพงเปิดอุโมงค์เชื่อมต่อสถานีกลางบางซื่อ กับสถานี MRT สีน้ำเงิน คาดเซ็น MOU กับรฟท.ต้นเดือน ม.ค. สำรองงบ 20 ล้านบาท ก่อสร้างเสร็จ ก.ย. 64 รองรับ เปิดสายสีแดง เพื่อความสะดวกให้ประชาชน




mgronline.com












เทงบ 20 ล้าน รฟม.จ่อทุบอุโมงค์เชื่อม สถานีกลางบางซื่อ-สายสีน้ำเงิน


รฟม.เดินหน้าทุบอุโมงค์เชื่อมสถานีกลางบางซื่อ-รถไฟฟ้าสายสีน้ำเงิน ช่วงสถานีบางซื่อ จ่อลงนามร่วม รฟท.ภายในเดือนมี.ค.นี้ คาดก่อสร้างแล้วเสร็จ ก.ย. 64




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## Wisarut

This is the progress on the construction of Kelantan station of Yellow line Monorail



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1303282106712231


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> MRTA is going to pay 20 Million Baht for piercing Bang Sue Subway station to connect with Bang Sue Grand central at 2 points, 10 Million Baht for each point but need to sign MOU with SRT by the end of March 2021 and the new connections with Bang Sue Grand Central will be opened in September 2021. SRT has already construct 700 meter long tunnels with the last 1 meter is obstructed by the wall of Bang Sue Subway station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> รฟม.จ่อทุบกำแพงอุโมงค์เชื่อม MRT สีน้ำเงิน-สถานีกลางบางซื่อ คาดเสร็จ ก.ย.นี้
> 
> 
> รฟม.เตรียมทุบกำแพงเปิดอุโมงค์เชื่อมต่อสถานีกลางบางซื่อ กับสถานี MRT สีน้ำเงิน คาดเซ็น MOU กับรฟท.ต้นเดือน ม.ค. สำรองงบ 20 ล้านบาท ก่อสร้างเสร็จ ก.ย. 64 รองรับ เปิดสายสีแดง เพื่อความสะดวกให้ประชาชน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgronline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เทงบ 20 ล้าน รฟม.จ่อทุบอุโมงค์เชื่อม สถานีกลางบางซื่อ-สายสีน้ำเงิน
> 
> 
> รฟม.เดินหน้าทุบอุโมงค์เชื่อมสถานีกลางบางซื่อ-รถไฟฟ้าสายสีน้ำเงิน ช่วงสถานีบางซื่อ จ่อลงนามร่วม รฟท.ภายในเดือนมี.ค.นี้ คาดก่อสร้างแล้วเสร็จ ก.ย. 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thansettakij.com


Why it is so expensive? Isn't the scope of the project just demolishing the wall between Blue line station and the pedestrian subway and some patching job?


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> Why it is so expensive? Isn't the scope of the project just demolishing the wall between Blue line station and the pedestrian subway and some patching job?


It requires delicate handling the last meter of piercing the subway station wall without causing the cracks on the station building.


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Wisarut said:


> This is the progress on the construction of Kelantan station of Yellow line Monorail
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1303282106712231


As a Malaysian, it's interesting to know there's a station named as such. Does anyone knows whether it refers to Kelantan state in Malaysia or because of other reason.


----------



## Wisarut

Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> As a Malaysian, it's interesting to know there's a station named as such. Does anyone knows whether it refers to Kelantan state in Malaysia or because of other reason.


There is a canal named Kelantan since those who came from Kelantan had settled there after the War of Kedah in 1821, second war of Kedah in 1831 and War of Patani in 1838 even though some of those Muslim in that area had been settled down since the day of Ayutthaya.









ชุมชนมุสลิมบ้านบางมะเขือ • alisuasaming.org


“บางมะเขือ” เป็นชุมชนที่อยู่ถัดจากชุมชนบ้านสามอิน ค่อนไปทางพระโขนง ในสมัยก่อนคงมีต้นมะเข…




alisuasaming.org


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Lam Salee station of Yellow line monorail - interchange with Lam Salee Subway station of Orange Line MRT



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1298663870507388



Progress on Phatthanakarn station of Yellow line monorail - interchange with Hua Mark station of Airport Link
https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1299881847052257 

Progress on Chokchai 4 station of Yellow line monorail - the big local community on Lad Phrao Road with networks of shortcut lanes to connect Chokchai 4 road (AKA Lad Phrao 53) with Soi Phawana (AKA Lad Phrao 41 - another big community) via Wat Lad Phrao, Soi Nak Niwat (AKA Lad Phrao 71 - another big community on Lad Phrao road) along with Ratchadaphisek ring, Lad Pla Khao road, Senanikhom 1 Road (AKA Phahonyothin Soi 32), Prasoed Manookit road and Pradit Manootham road.



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1291371181236657



Progress on Lad Phrao 71 station of Yellow line monorail - the station to reach Lad Phrao district office and the road that link with Chokchai 4, Prasoed Manookit road and Pradit Manootham road along with other places along Lad Phrao road via networks of shortcut lanes.



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1290034048037037



Progress on Lad Phrao station of yellow line monorail - interchange with Lad Phrao station of Blue ring MRT via Park and ride.
https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1303954579978317 

Progress on laying the beams between Lad Phrao 101 station and Mahatthai station (AKA Lad Phrao Soi 122)
Log into Facebook

Clear Point from BTSC, BTSC (owner of EMB who runs Yellow line monorail) will never pay any compensation to BEM for the loss of revenue due to the extension of Yellow Line monorail from Lad Phrao to Ratchayothin while MRTA is going to call for the new round of bidding for 30-year concession in April 2021 despite of the looming lawsuit against MRTA at Administration Court








เจรจาไม่ลงตัว "รถไฟฟ้าต่อขยายสายสีเหลือง" บอร์ดรฟม.สั่งศึกษาชดเชยรายได้ BEM


บอร์ดรฟม.สั่งศึกษาเจรจาชดเชยรายได้ BEM หลัง EBM ส่งหนังสือยื่นคำขาดยันไม่ชดเชยรายได้ คาดรายได้หดสิ้นสุดสัมปทาน 6 แสนบาทต่อวัน




www.thansettakij.com












รฟม.เร่งประมูล “สีส้ม” เม.ย.นี้-เจรจาสีเหลืองต่อขยายถึงทางตัน BTS ลั่นไม่ชดเชยทุกกรณี


เจรจาสีเหลืองต่อขยายถึงทางตัน EBM ยืนกรานไม่ชดเชย BEM ทุกกรณี บอร์ด รฟม.ให้ประเมินตัวเลขใหม่ ส่วนสีส้มเดินหน้า Market Sounding 1 ก.พ. เปิดประมูลใหม่ใน เม.ย. บอร์ดเคาะแผนเงินกู้ปี 65 วงเงิน 2.9 หมื่นล้าน ชำระหนี้ค่าก่อสร้าง




mgronline.com





Progress on the construction of Pakkret Bypass station of Pink line monorail - the main shortcut to Samakkhi road (the main road to Bangkok International School)
Log into Facebook

Progress on the construction of TOT station of Pink line monorail 
Log into Facebook

Progress on laying beams at Setthabut Bumphen station of pink line monorail
Log into Facebook

Progress on the construction of Chaeng Watthana 14 station of pink line monorail - the station to allow the access to 5 suburb villages and 2 neighborhoods
Log into Facebook

Progress on the construction of Irrigation Dept station of pink line monorail
Log into Facebook


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> Progress on Lam Salee station of Yellow line monorail - interchange with Lam Salee Subway station of Orange Line MRT
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1298663870507388


Do you know how exactly Yellow going to connect with Orange? via a transfer building like we got at Asoke? I don't expected integrated paid area. But I do expect a fully-indoor transfer (not like we got at Mo Chit).


----------



## Wisarut

5 New mass transit lines as a part of Phase 2 M-MAP to boost more mass transit usages

1. Mae Nam Line (definitely from either Makkasan station at km 5.10 or Makkasan Central at km 6.98) - Bang Na - Suvannabhum AIrport (Definitely Southern terminal but still not so sure if it could go further to the main terminal with has Airport Link - either Suvannabhum LRT or branch line of red line commuter

2. Gray line monorail - Watcharaphon - Ram Indra - Lam Lookka - should be implemented only after the first phase of Gray line monorail has become a reality by BMA

3, red line commuter extension from Rangsit to Thanyaburi along Highway 305 (Rangsit - Nakhon Nayok) - it would be useful if the line in question has been extended all the way to Ongkharak to connect with existing Ongkharak railway station as the measure to justify the major upgrading to allow both commuter trains and cargo train to use the Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 bypass

4. New Line: Laksi - Southern bus terminal via Sirindhorn road, Ratchawithee road, Ratchaprarob road, and even Lad Phrao canal.

5. New line: Bang Wah - Bang Kapi - Likely to become Brown Line Monorail but the bone of contention would be at Kae Rai - Tiwanont intersection before heading to Rama 5 Bridge.

these 5 lines are to boost the number of MRT from 6.2% to 15%










ลุยต่อ “กรมราง” ดัน M-MAP เฟส 2 ผุดรถไฟ-รถไฟฟ้า 5 เส้นทาง


กรมราง-ไจก้า เดินหน้าศึกษาต่อ M-MAP เฟส 2 เล็งเปิดเส้นทางรถไฟ –รถไฟฟ้า 5 เส้นทาง คาดดำเนินการแล้วเสร็จปี 72-73 ดึงผู้ใช้ระบบ MRT เพิ่ม 15% เมื่อเทียบกับระบบขนส่งอื่น




www.thansettakij.com












กรมรางจับมือ JICA พัฒนาโครงข่ายระบบราง M-Map 2


กรมขนส่งทางราง ร่วมมือทางวิชาการกับ JICA พัฒนาแผนแม่บทระบบราง (M-Map 2) เพิ่มเส้นทางเติมโครงข่ายให้มีประสิทธิภาพเชื่อมโยงครอบคลุมพื้นที่ แก้จราจรอย่างมีประสิทธิภาพ




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> Do you know how exactly Yellow going to connect with Orange? via a transfer building like we got at Asoke? I don't expected integrated paid area. But I do expect a fully-indoor transfer (not like we got at Mo Chit).


I would like to know the way they are going to implement the interchange even though the interchange building like the one at Asok - Sukhumvit is one of many option.


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> 5 New mass transit lines as a part of Phase 2 M-MAP to boost more mass transit usages
> 
> 1. Mae Nam Line (definitely from either Makkasan station at km 5.10 or Makkasan Central at km 6.98) - Bang Na - Suvannabhum AIrport (Definitely Southern terminal but still not so sure if it could go further to the main terminal with has Airport Link - either Suvannabhum LRT or branch line of red line commuter
> 
> 2. Gray line monorail - Watcharaphon - Ram Indra - Lam Lookka - should be implemented only after the first phase of Gray line monorail has become a reality by BMA
> 
> 3, red line commuter extension from Rangsit to Thanyaburi along Highway 305 (Rangsit - Nakhon Nayok) - it would be useful if the line in question has been extended all the way to Ongkharak to connect with existing Ongkharak railway station as the measure to justify the major upgrading to allow both commuter trains and cargo train to use the Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 bypass
> 
> 4. New Line: Laksi - Southern bus terminal via Sirindhorn road, Ratchawithee road, Ratchaprarob road, and even Lad Phrao canal.
> 
> 5. New line: Bang Wah - Bang Kapi - Likely to become Brown Line Monorail but the bone of contention would be at Kae Rai - Tiwanont intersection before heading to Rama 5 Bridge.
> 
> these 5 lines are to boost the number of MRT from 6.2% to 15%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ลุยต่อ “กรมราง” ดัน M-MAP เฟส 2 ผุดรถไฟ-รถไฟฟ้า 5 เส้นทาง
> 
> 
> กรมราง-ไจก้า เดินหน้าศึกษาต่อ M-MAP เฟส 2 เล็งเปิดเส้นทางรถไฟ –รถไฟฟ้า 5 เส้นทาง คาดดำเนินการแล้วเสร็จปี 72-73 ดึงผู้ใช้ระบบ MRT เพิ่ม 15% เมื่อเทียบกับระบบขนส่งอื่น
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thansettakij.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> กรมรางจับมือ JICA พัฒนาโครงข่ายระบบราง M-Map 2
> 
> 
> กรมขนส่งทางราง ร่วมมือทางวิชาการกับ JICA พัฒนาแผนแม่บทระบบราง (M-Map 2) เพิ่มเส้นทางเติมโครงข่ายให้มีประสิทธิภาพเชื่อมโยงครอบคลุมพื้นที่ แก้จราจรอย่างมีประสิทธิภาพ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgronline.com


1. Mae Nam Line (definitely from either Makkasan station at km 5.10 or Makkasan Central at km 6.98) - Bang Na - Suvannabhum AIrport => I have expected the rivalry between SRT who wish to run red line commuter line along existing Mae Nam line (including Bang Chak branch line) vs. BMA who wants BTSC to construct LRT from Bang Na intersection to Suvannabhum AIrport with option for further extension on Railway land to feed into Makkasan central.

2. Grey line monorail - Watcharaphon - Ram Indra - Lam Lookka - better wait until BMA has implemented Grey line monorail from Watcharaphon to Thong Lor first before going further.

3. Red line commuter extension along Rangsit canal or Highway 346 and Highway 305 from Rangsit station to Thunyaburi. If SRT has no interest to implement such a line unless it has been extended all the way to Ongkharak railway station, BRT or Monorail will be the only alternative.

4 New Line - Southern bus terminal at Taling Chan - Laksi - expect the line to be implemented along Lad Phrao canal before turning right to either Samsen canal or Rama 9 road before heading to Dindaeng Road, Rajavithi road, Sirindhorn road all the way to Southern bus terminal. Expect another rivalry of BMA (BTSC) vs. MRTA (BEM) for sure.

5. New Line - Bang Wah - Bang Kapi - this one is expected to be Brown Line Monorail but the bone of contention would be the section from Kae Rai intersection to Tiwanont Intersection which needs to pass to Ministry of Public Health station of Purple line MRT. If this one has been done by MRTA - BEM, there should be no problem. However, it will be another political football if BTSC got the 30-year concession for this Brown line Monorail.


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on the construction of Kae Rai station (PK02) of Pink line Monorail dated 3 March 2021



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/3666187720154691


----------



## Codename B

*205 out of the planned 350 Smart bus stops have been completed. All to be done in April.*

There are still 1739 bus stops remaining, which will all get renovated once the winner for the design competition get chosen this month.




__ https://www.facebook.com/326789607435947/posts/3812714362176770


----------



## Codename B

*Progress of Public Utilities projects along the Gold line*

Underground power lines project and repairing water pipes are still on-going and will take some time before the traffic island and sidewalk will be returned back to the public.




__ https://www.facebook.com/247325345824128/posts/870051550218168


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Lad Phrao 83 station of Yellow line monorail in front of Imperial World Lad Phrao on 5 March 2021



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1306060809767694


----------



## Codename B

*Plan & Ideas for Hua Lamphong Station after moving the main station to Bang Sue Grand Station*




__ https://www.facebook.com/572799606153181/posts/3424953614271085


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Mass transit lines on 28 February 2021



1. Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse : 

Overall Civil Works is 77.77% done

Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 86.10% done



Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark by CKST Joint Venture - 77.34% done



Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 75.63% done



Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 66.52% done



Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 79.75% done



Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 72.35% done 


2. Yellow line Monorail from Lad Phrao to Samrong 

Civil Works : 77.97% done 

Electro-mechanic works : 69.35% done 

the overall progress : 74.23% done





3. Pink Line Monorail from Kaerai to Minburi 

Civil Works is 74.14% done 

Electro-mechanic works is 67.24% done and

the overall progress is 71.10% done 




__ https://www.facebook.com/ake.bluechifamily/posts/3866623453384571


----------



## sterlinglush

Appleich said:


> I found Wisarut’s reactions towards other members harassing and abusive. If I see such instances happening again, I seriously think I should ask him to be put in the brick to let him know that aggressive behaviour in the forum is not accepted.


I respectfully disagree. I have always found him helpful and polite, even when other forum members post inane questions. I've been following these forums for over a decade, not posting much but keeping up to date with news of the places I'm interested in. There are people here who are problematic and irritating, but he's not one of them.


----------



## Appleich

In Fra Structure said:


> Apart from one poster who was an absolutely pain in the neck when asking repeatedly nonsensical questions after Wisarut gave sensible answer, I have always found Khun Wisarut non harrasing aggresive or abusive.


One could always “ignore” those questions without intimidating the others because it’s their rights to ask. I remember one time Wisarut even went as far as saying “he was going to interrogate the member”. That’s clearly not okay.

And Otoro-san should also stop asking no-brainer questions you’d easily find on any search engines. Please be reminded that this forum is not Google and refrain from using it like one, thanks.


----------



## Unknow2

In Fra Structure said:


> Apart from one poster who was an absolutely pain in the neck when asking repeatedly nonsensical questions after Wisarut gave sensible answer, I have always found Khun Wisarut non harrasing aggresive or abusive.


Maybe I have different way of tackling this sort of stuff. Usually, if someone asking the same question repeatably, I'll refer him/her back to said posted and tell him/her to stop asking. I understand the frustration, but being combative without displaying a cause isn't going to help your case.



sterlinglush said:


> I respectfully disagree. I have always found him helpful and polite, even when other forum members post inane questions. I've been following these forums for over a decade, not posting much but keeping up to date with news of the places I'm interested in. There are people here who are problematic and irritating, but he's not one of them.


I agree that he is very helpful. But I still think his aggressiveness is a bit over the edge. I know he is good guy. I just try to tell him that being combative isn't way of doing thing these day.


----------



## Otoro-san

Appleich said:


> One could always “ignore” those questions without intimidating the others because it’s their rights to ask. I remember one time Wisarut even went as far as saying “he was going to interrogate the member”. That’s clearly not okay.
> 
> And Otoro-san should also stop asking no-brainer questions you’d easily find on any search engines. Please be reminded that this forum is not Google and refrain from using it like one, thanks.


I honestly searched an info on BTS monthly pass prices before I asked question and found - nothing. Now I rechecked again the same website and found the answer in completely illogical place. The info is not put in 'Routes and Fare', also not in 'Fare Rate' but it is located in 'How to add value and trips in a Rabbit card'??? Absolutely not a place where most of the people would check the info on prices. I bet that 100% of people would first click on 'Fare Rate' if they want to know the prices. So, no my question is not a no-brainer question as you arrogantly claim in you aggressive answer.


----------



## Appleich

Of course it was no-brainer. Sensible person with sensible mind would directly contact BTS for more info, not here. No one in the forum works for BTS or hired by the company to answer itty bitty questions.


----------



## Otoro-san

You are clearly arrogant. Again. Not sure why you are moderator here or anywhere.


----------



## Codename B

Otoro-san said:


> I honestly searched an info on BTS monthly pass prices before I asked question and found - nothing. Now I rechecked again the same website and found the answer in completely illogical place. The info is not put in 'Routes and Fare', also not in 'Fare Rate' but it is located in 'How to add value and trips in a Rabbit card'??? Absolutely not a place where most of the people would check the info on prices. I bet that 100% of people would first click on 'Fare Rate' if they want to know the prices. So, no my question is not a no-brainer question as you arrogantly claim in you aggressive answer.


I think you make it seems harder than it is. It’s under Rabbit Card categories on their website. 
_‘How to add value and trips in a Rabbit card’. _It’s just a click or two.


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Blue line Bang Sue station at Bang Sue Grand Station*

















By Render Thailand


----------



## Codename B

*Celebrating 1 year since the MRT Blue Line extension opened for service to form a circle line ⭕ *
- 38 stations, 48 km




__ https://www.facebook.com/252903809515/posts/10159275525154516











Tha Phra interchange station








Wat Mangkon (Chinatown) station








Sam Yod station








Bang Po station. The national parliament can be seen to the right. 








Sirinthorn station








Itsarapap station








Sanam Chai station. Close to the Grand Palace.


----------



## In Fra Structure

I can't believe that it has been 1 year since they closed the loop, seems like only a few months ago.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Appleich said:


> Of course it was no-brainer. Sensible person with sensible mind would directly contact BTS for more info, not here. No one in the forum works for BTS or hired by the company to answer itty bitty questions.


I have been involved with the BTS for years and the owners, engineers and management who work on all the Mass Transit Systems including the BTS and the Yellow and Pine monorails. Contacting BTS will get you a monthly presentation but not the inside information. My friends own the BTS which is why I was able to post photos of all of the monorail trains that they inspected at various factories before they settled on Bombardier. I also worked for Alstom who now own Bombardier. Sensible people would realise that you can get a lot more info from people in this forum than from BTS PR department. Wisarut kndly translates the latest information a lot faster than I can.


----------



## Unknow2

In Fra Structure said:


> I can't believe that it has been 1 year since they closed the loop, seems like only a few months ago.


Agreed, Covid just make 2020 disappear.


----------



## wwc234




----------



## Codename B

The first branch of 7-eleven inside MRT station had opened for service yesterday at Chatuchak Park station.

































เปิดแล้ว! 7-ELEVEN MRT สวนจตุจักร สาขาแรกในระบบรถไฟฟ้า


วันที่ 1เม.ย.2564 ผู้สื่อข่าวรายงานว่า บริษัท แบงคอก เมโทร เน็ทเวิร์คส์ จำกัด (BMN) ผู้พัฒนาพื้นที่เมโทร มอลล์ ในสถานีรถไฟฟ้า MRT ได้เผยโฉมเซเว่น




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Lak Hok

Video of red line trip Bang Sue to Rangsit (link is to YouTube):

https://apac01.safelinks.protection.outlook.com/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2Fxu9zJiIRCCA&amp;data=04%7C01%7C%7Ca303fa4e811c46998f2608d8f8a43699%7C84df9e7fe9f640afb435aaaaaaaaaaaa%7C1%7C0%7C637532731460038834%7CUnknown%7CTWFpbGZsb3d8eyJWIjoiMC4wLjAwMDAiLCJQIjoiV2luMzIiLCJBTiI6Ik1haWwiLCJXVCI6Mn0%3D%7C1000&amp;sdata=fuIO%2FoVtRKoeN4eCHrMeWQlnE5t7YO1QiktFIph0Gh4%3D&amp;reserved=0


----------



## Codename B

*Construction progress of Mass Transit Lines in Bangkok Metropolitan Area
As of 31 March, 2021*

Orange Line (22,57km) : 79,44%
Yellow Line Monorail (30,4km) : 80,45%
Pink Line Monorail (34,5km) : 76,13%

Dark Red Line (26,3km) : Opens on 28 July
Light Red Line (15km) : Opens on 28 July

Pink Line Monorail Branch Line (2,8km) : Construction begins in June
Airport Rail Link extension (21,8km) (Part of EEC HSR) : Construction begins in 2022-23













__ https://www.facebook.com/1409174012632662/posts/2762217443994972



Songkran New Year as people travels home during the 1 week holiday

Last year to see Hua Lamphong crowded before Bang Sue Grand Station opens in July.




__ https://www.facebook.com/2287975534786167/posts/2955946514655729


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok’s most important canal, Khlong Saen Saep to get 12 electric boats for service this June*








In addition several piers are currently under renovation along the 10,5 km line.

The electric boats are still being assembled and will be ready in May, where free test run will begin for the public in June for 6 months, after that the price will be 15-20 baht for the whole line.









เรือไฟฟ้าคลองแสนแสบเร็วกว่าแผน เริ่มเปิดทดลอง มิ.ย.บริการฟรี 6 เดือน


ความคืบหน้าโครงการเดินเรือในคลองแสนแสบ ส่วนต่อขยายช่วงจากท่าเรือวัดศรีบุญเรือง-ท่าเรือสำนักงานเขตมีนบุรีว่า ได้ปรับปรุงท่าเทียบเรือในเส้นทางคลองแสนแสบจากวัดศรีบุญเรือง- สำนักงานเขตมีนบุรี




www.thairath.co.th





*W-map - current canal boats lines*
Lines with electric boats : Blue line, Purple line, Orange line and soon Pink line.









Khlong Saen Saep Line









Khlong Saen Saep Canal














Golfy Prbma


----------



## Wisarut

Opening Laksi Skywalk Sky Walk connecting Laksi Railway station of Red line commuter and Pink Line Monorail - further extension to Chulabhorn Hospital would take time for a while 








Future of Thailand🏢🚈✈ | เปิดใช้แล้วค่ะ Sky Walk หลักสี่ เชื่อมรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง กับร...


เปิดใช้แล้วค่ะ Sky Walk หลักสี่ เชื่อมรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง กับรถไฟฟ้าสายสีชมพู(ในอนาคต) ข้ามถนนวิภาวดีรังสิต https://youtu.be/WiCf7pzVDsE




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wisarut

Does Consumer Council has any responsibilities for their campaign at all? I never expect them to have any responsibilities for their acts that wreck havoc in society at all! Time to hold them accountable for their actions! 
https://mgronline.com/daily/detail/9640000036690


----------



## Codename B

..


----------



## Wisarut

the delay of bidding for 30-year concession of Orange Line MRT would bring the cost overrun for sure since the steel and EMU system has gone up by almost 50% in 2021 - prices of steel rods alone have gone up by 40% . 
If MRTA Board still insists 30 % technical:70 % price to please BEM which they have conflicts of interests with, MRTA Board would be in trouble with the court and they expect to face the cost overrun as dire consequence despite of the well wish for price fluctuation in their favors. Bidding process already delayed by Covid-19 to June 2021 to get the results in July 2021.
สายสีส้มลากยาว ดันต้นทุนก่อสร้างพุ่ง


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

I'm going to ask something that I sort of asked before in this forum.

Is there any reason why a pedestrian walkway not built under the bridge from Pratunam pier to Platinum Mall?


----------



## Codename B

Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> I'm going to ask something that I sort of asked before in this forum.
> 
> Is there any reason why a pedestrian walkway not built under the bridge from Pratunam pier to Platinum Mall?


1. The shopping malls owners in Ratchaphrasong already spent money on building the R-walk.
2. February last year, BMA had plans to move the Pratunam pier to behind The market and make a walking street from there linking it with Chidlom station instead.









กทม. เล็งปรับปรุงภูมิทัศน์และพัฒนาสภาพแวดล้อมย่านราชประสงค์


สำนักงานประชาสัมพันธ์ กรุงเทพมหานคร




www.prbangkok.com





The proposed walking street connecting the relocated Pratunam pier with Chidlom station
















Behind The Market and the future M3 building to the left towards Chidlom station








Looking at the opposite side. Future M3 building to the right.









The Market (same group who owns Platinum mall) plans to construct the M3 building right at the proposed pier.









Right now there are constructing an office tower and a moxy hotel on top of the Market.
















Source: Propholic


----------



## Codename B

One Bangkok project constructing the underground MRT link connecting with Lumpini station.
Dusit Central Park nearby will also have its own MRT underground walkway link connecting with Silom station.




__ https://www.facebook.com/223107027811880/posts/3901064656682747













https://propholic.com/prop-talk/เผยข้อมูลเบื้องต้นของ-ultra-luxu/


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Brown line monorail (22.1km) will be up for bidding in October 2021 along with 3rd stage expressway*




__ https://www.facebook.com/1409174012632662/posts/2790233084526741




















*MRT Purple line extension (23.6km) will be up for bidding in September 2021*




__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2905823439639155


----------



## Wisarut

^^^^
plan for 22.1 km Brown line monorail (Kae Rai - Lam Salee (Bueng Kum)) - only 7.2 km (6 station) out of 22.1 km (20 stations) would share with Stage 3 Expressway Section N2 which has been delayed for so long. The bidding on that section with the price tag of 1470 Million Baht (1418 million Baht for construction + 52 million Baht consultant ) would be started in October 2021.
That shared section will start from Nawamin station (excluding Nawamin station) all the way before reaching Klong Bang Bua station. it will cover Lad Pla Khao, Nenanikhom, Satree Witthaya 2, Chalong Rat, Klong Lamjiak, and Nuanchan station. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2908591099362389





__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/2790233084526741


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Codename B said:


> 1. The shopping malls owners in Ratchaphrasong already spent money on building the R-walk.
> 2. February last year, BMA had plans to move the Pratunam pier to behind The market and make a walking street from there linking it with Chidlom station instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> กทม. เล็งปรับปรุงภูมิทัศน์และพัฒนาสภาพแวดล้อมย่านราชประสงค์
> 
> 
> สำนักงานประชาสัมพันธ์ กรุงเทพมหานคร
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prbangkok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed walking street connecting the relocated Pratunam pier with Chidlom station
> View attachment 1525011


Thank you for the explanation. On reason no. 2, it'll be quite a long detour just to get to Pratunam/Platinum Mall from the pier unless there'll be internal walkway within the future M3 building connecting with the Market.

But then... a simple walkway under the bridge would be much easier to manage.


----------



## Codename B

Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> Thank you for the explanation. On reason no. 2, it'll be quite a long detour just to get to Pratunam/Platinum Mall from the pier unless there'll be internal walkway within the future M3 building connecting with the Market.
> 
> But then... a simple walkway under the bridge would be much easier to manage.


It’s mainly because many hotels/malls/office/residentials only wants connection with mass transit stations and are willing to spend money on it, but nobody wants to have one with boat piers. So it’s up to BMA to build a walkway, as the private sector won’t pay money for it.

Khlong Sean Sab canal getting electric boat in the coming months might change their perception.


----------



## Codename B

*Setting up Bang Sue Grand Station as one of the main vaccination spots*

Vaccination will open for Public Transport employees first on 24 May
Mass vaccination will open for general public on 7 June for the whole country
Bang Sue Grand Station vaccination spot can handle 10,000 vaccinations per day
There will be 3 free shuttle buses to the station

























































ข่าวนวัตกรรมขนส่ง เดลีนิวส์


----------



## Codename B

*Taxi Boat : Feeder project in Bangkok’s canals*

Taxi Boat: Feeder is a project that is being accelerated to connect water travel in the Chao Phraya River with the various branches of Bangkok canals in a single system by bringing an electric boat or Taxi Boat to provide services to the public in the canal. Making it easier for people to travel.

*Electric boats in service and planned:*

Khlong Padung Kasem- In service
Chao Phraya River - In service
Ratchaburi, Damnoen Saduak Floating Market - In service
Phuket, Krabi, Phang Nga E-ferry - In service
Khlong Saen Sab: Wat Sri Boonrueng - Minburi (operational mid 2021). The rest of the route will be operational late 2021
Samut Songkram, Amphawa Floating Market - Planned
Nakhon Si Thammarat, E-ferry - Planned
In addition 70 CCTV will be installed in Amphawa Floating Markets 50 canals to monitor the speed limit of the boats, ensuring safety for the tourist and people living along the canals.




__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2910077789213720



























source: ตัวเต็ง


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Kae Rai station in front of Thoracic Medical Institute



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/3886209424819185



Progress on Sanam Bin Nam station of Pink Line Monorail



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/3891053487668112



Progress on Samakkhi station of Pink line monorail



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/3882533511853443



Progress on Chaeng Watthana - Pakkret Soi 28 station of Pink Line Monorail near Central Plaza Pakkret



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/3858902070883254



Progress on Ram Indra km.4 station of Pink line monorail not far from NHA Apartment at km 4 opposite to Soi Maiyalarb (Rama Indar Soi 14)



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/3864038767036251



Progress on Ram Indra km.6 station of Pink line monorail
Log into Facebook

Progress on laying EL28 track between Setthabut Bumphen station and Talard Minburi station (Minburi market station)
Log into Facebook

Laying Guideway Beam across Chalongrat expressway between Lad Phrao 71 station (Soi Nak Niwat) and Lad Phrao 83 (Imperial World Ladphrao)
Log into Facebook


----------



## Wisarut

Wish that red line commuter have been expanded to supersede and finally taking over the existing Bangkok commuter networks on both sides of Chao Phraya 
รถไฟชานเมือง ตัวเลือกเข้ากรุงเทพฯ ของคนบ้านไกล กำลังจะมีสายสีแดงใหม่ที่บางซื่อ 

Let's see if the 30-year PPP concession on red line commuter would allow the massive expansion of red line commuter networks to take over the role of providing Bangkok commuter networks or otherwise








รัฐพร้อมดึงเอกชนร่วมทุน รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยาย


นายอนุชา บูรพชัยศรี โฆษกประจำสำนักนายกรัฐมนตรี เปิดเผยว่า รัฐบาลโดยพลเอกประยุทธ์ จันทร์โอชา นายกรัฐมนตรี ได้เร่ง“ขับเคลื่อนประเทศ” ด้วยการพัฒนาโครงสร้างพื้นฐาน โครงข่ายและบริการด้านคมนาคมขนส่ง ทั้งทางบก ทางน้ำ ทางรางและทางอากาศ ยกระดับขีดความสามารถในการแข่งขันของประเทศ



www.naewna.com


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on construction of the elevated tracks and stations within Elevated track of Orange Line MRT in May 2021 by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL reported on 25 May 2021:
Overall: 72.00 %
📌Summakorn station: 48.36%
📌Nomklao station: 61.19%
📌Rat Phatthana station 46.85%
📌Min Phatthana station 56.60%
📌Keha Ramkhamhaeng station: 61.21%
📌Minburi station: 48.33%
📌Romklao Intersection station: 60.62%



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1117949148684435



Progress on Sri Boorapha subway station by Italian Thai Development PCL on 14 May 2021:

🚧🚇Working on Platform Structure , Installing Platform Screen Doors (PSD) , stairways for Gate 1-4 , tile laying and internal system within the subway station:
🚧 Structural Works of Subway station: 91.17 % Done
🚧E & M Works : 25.07 % Done
🚧Architecture Works : 16.34 % Done



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1111005549378795



Progress on Sri Boorapha subway station by Italian Thai Development PCL on 7 May 2021:

🚧🚇Working on Platform Structure , Installing Platform Screen Doors (PSD) , stairways for Gate 1-4 , tile laying and internal system within the subway station:
🚧 Structural Works of Subway station: 91.06 % Done
🚧E & M Works : 17.30 % Done
🚧Architecture Works : 12.17 % Done



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1106709206475096


----------



## Wisarut

Six contracts for Southern line of Purple Line with 70000 Million Baht out of the total price of 101,000 million Baht including:

The bidding will start in June - July 2021 rather than September 2021 and get the winner in September 2021 and construction can be started in First Quarter of 2022 and done in December 2027.



Contract 1: Tunnel and Tracks from Tao Poon to National Library 

Contract 2: Tunnel and Tracks from National Library to Phan Fah

Contract 3: Tunnel and Tracks from Phan Fah to Memorial Bridge including Underwater tunnel 

Contract 4: Tunnel and Tracks from Memorial Bridge to Dao Khanong 

Contract 5: Elevated section and Tracks from Dao Khanong to Kru Nai with Park and Rides and Stabling Yard

Contract 6: Platelaying and Stabling Yard 






__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2918251288396370


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on 34.5-km Pink Monorail and 30.4-km Yellow Monorail
1) ready for test run out of the depot in late July 2021 after satisfying results of running within the depot. 

2) For 30.4-km Yellow Monorail, It is now 79% done. The First Phase will be opened December 2021 from Samrong to Bang Kapi or even Phawana. The full system will be opened in December 2022. So far, 8 sets of Yellow Line Monorail have been delivered and all 30 sets will be delivered in December 2021. 

3) For 34.5-km Pink Monorail, It is now 75% done. The First Phase will be opened March - April 2022 from Minburi to Chaeng Watthana Government Complex. The full system will be opened in December 2022. So far, 8 sets of Pink :Line Monorail have been delivered and all 42 sets will be delivered in June 2022. 

4) Construction of 2.8-km Mueang Thong Thani Branch Line (Sri Rat - Mueang Thong Thani ) with the price tag of 4200 million Baht will be started in December 2021 rather than July 2021 due to Covid-19 epidemic. 
5) Construction of 2.6-km Ratchayothin Branch Line (Ratchayothin - Lad Phrao) with the price tag of 3700 million Baht will not be settled with compensation of revenue loss of BEM. 

6) 15 - 42 Baht ticket rate will be applied on both lines. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2919819981572834


----------



## Cygnus-X1

Who is the contractor /rolling stock provider for these monorail systems?


----------



## Wisarut

Cygnus-X1 said:


> Who is the contractor /rolling stock provider for these monorail systems?


CRRC Puzhen Bombardier Transportation Systems Co.,Ltd. using Bombardier Innovia Monorail 300


----------



## js2017

I suppose they might be called something else in the end, since Bombardier got out of the train business completely earlier this year, having sold its rail unit to Alstom.

Alstom on Track for a Successful Integration of Bombardier | Railway-News


----------



## Wisarut

js2017 said:


> I suppose they might be called something else in the end, since Bombardier got out of the train business completely earlier this year, having sold its rail unit to Alstom.
> 
> Alstom on Track for a Successful Integration of Bombardier | Railway-News


Well, the order has been commissioned before such a merge so it has to be Bombadier.


----------



## Wisarut

Progress of Pink Line Monorail on 31 May 2021:
Civil Works: 79.39%
Electro-mechanics: 72.81%
Overall: 76.51% 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/3941110202662440



Progress on Yellow Line Monorail 31 May 2021:
Civil Work: 84.19%
Electro mechanic: 73.62%
Overall: 79.60% 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1369167766790331



Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse on 31 May 2021:

Overall Civil Works is 82.56% done - 0.41% faster than expected goal

Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 89.12% done

Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark by CKST Joint Venture - 84.19% done

Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 80.06% done

Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 72.65% done

Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 83.66% done

Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 74.82% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1126498517829498


----------



## Codename B

*Undergrund walkway construction connecting Bang Sue Grand Station with MRT Blue Line*

The walking distance from the red line to the blue line is 700 meters
Will be ready next month for the grand opening
Dark red Line and Light Red Line will be open for service on 28 July (free of charge until November 2021)



__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2925193681035464


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> *Undergrund walkway construction connecting Bang Sue Grand Station with MRT Blue Line*
> 
> The walking distance from the red line to the blue line is 700 meters
> Will be ready next month for the grand opening
> Dark red Line and Light Red Line will be open for service on 28 July (free of charge until November 2021)
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2925193681035464


Mid July to be more exact - before the soft opening on the natal day of the King (28 July 2021). 
The walking distance from the red line to the blue line is 700 meters but the last meter of that Underground walkway was the wall of Bang Sue Subway station which MRTA has to spend 20 million Baht to hire Unique Engineering and Construction PCL to pierce the subway wall which has been done a few days ago. Now, the next is to smooth out the rough edges before official opening.


----------



## Wisarut

Six contracts for Southern line of Purple Line with 82300 Million Baht which are now in public hearing until 15 June 2021 before selling the bidding forms on 5 July 2021 to 7 October 2021 before starting the bidding process in October 2021. The winners would be declared in December 2021 before starting the construction in First Quarter of 2022 and done in December 2027. 

The construction of 23.6-km Purple Line MRT with 17 stations (10 underground stations with 12.6 km underground tracks + 7 elevated stations with 11 km elevated tracks) with total price tag of 101,100 million Baht including:

15,913 million Baht land expropriation
32 million Baht survey for land expropriation
78,713,178,079.68 Baht for civil works and compensation buildings for agencies who have to sacrifice the buildings along the route with international biddings including:
77,385 million Baht for civil work, 
1,335 million Baht for the compensating construction of government agencies who sacrifice their land and building for purple line MRT 
3,582 million Baht provisional Sum. 
2,865 million Baht Consultant fees and Construction control engineering. 

6 contracts are including:

Contract 1: Tunnel and Tracks from Tao Poon to National Library with the distance of 4.9-km and 3 subway stations (Parliament, Sri Yan and Vajira Hospital) with the price tag of 18,574,868,636.70 Baht excluding provision sum of 845,286,406.67 Baht. 

Contract 2: Tunnel and Tracks from National Library to Phan Fah with the distance of 2.3-km and 3 subway stations (National Library , Bang Khun Phrom and Phan Fah) with the price tag of 15,155,061,865.83 Baht excluding provision sum of 689,661,285.79 Baht. 

Contract 3: Tunnel and Tracks from Phan Fah to Memorial Bridge including Underwater tunnel with the distance of 3.1-km and 2 subway stations (Sam Yod and Memorial Bridge) with the price tag of 14,452,354,118.17 Baht excluding provision sum of 657,683,169.63 Baht. 

Contract 4: Tunnel and Tracks from Memorial Bridge to Dao Khanong with the distance of 4-km and 2 subway stations (Wongwian Yai, and Samreh) with the price tag of 14,337,800,344.29 Baht 
excluding provision sum of 652,470,171.91 Baht. 

Contract 5: Elevated section and Tracks from Dao Khanong to Kru Nai with Park and Ride Buildings and Stabling Yard Building with the distance of 9.3-km and 7 elevated stations (Dao Khanong, Bang Pa Kaew, Bang Pakok, Pracha Uthit, Ratboorana, Phra Pradaeng, Kru Nai) with the price tag of 12,769,200,928.53 Baht excluding provision sum of 581,087,930.15 Baht.

Contract 6: Platelaying from Tao Poon to Kru Nai along with Stabling Yard the price tag of 3,423,892,186.17 Baht excluding provision sum of 155,811,035.84 Baht.
เปิดฟังเสียง TOR ประมูลรถไฟฟ้าม่วงใต้'เตาปูน-ราษฎร์บูรณะ'8.2 หมื่นล้าน
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9640000056470



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2925165931038239


----------



## Codename B

*Unveiling 12 Thai made electric boats for Khlong Saen Sab canal*

The boats will be sailing from Wat Sri Boomrueang to Minburi in the first phase
The boats are expected to be in service end of August









กทม.เตรียมเรือโดยสารไฟฟ้า 12 ลำ วิ่งคลองแสนแสบ วัดศรีบุญเรือง-เขตมีนบุรี


กทม.เตรียมเรือโดยสารไฟฟ้า 12 ลำ วิ่งในคลองแสนแสบ ท่าเรือวัดศรีบุญเรือง-สำนักงานเขตมีนบุรี วันที่ 14 มิถุนายน 2564 นายสกลธี ภัททิยกุล




www.prachachat.net






































40 seats
4 reserve seats
2 wheelchair seats
2 bicycle parking space


----------



## Wisarut

New Airport Link cards sold since 16 June 2021 








แอร์พอร์ตลิงก์ เปลี่ยนลายบัตรโดยสารใหม่ทุกแบบ เริ่มจำหน่ายวันนี้


เปิด 3 ลายบัตรแอร์พอร์ตลิงก์ใหม่ "รฟฟท." เริ่มจำหน่ายวันนี้ เผยมีบัตรลายประจำยาม 2 แบบรอออกสู่ตลาดเร็ว ๆ นี้ วันที่ 16 มิถุนายน 2564 นายสุเทพ พันธุ์เพ็ง




www.prachachat.net


----------



## IsaanUSA

Codename B said:


> *Unveiling 12 Thai made electric boats for Khlong Saen Sab canal*


Electric or gasoline/diesel?


----------



## Wisarut

IsaanUSA said:


> Electric or gasoline/diesel?


Electric Boats of German Technology.


----------



## Codename B

*Did you know that not only BTS, but MRT also have lots of walkway connections with Malls*

Walking into the mall...when traveling with the MRT 🚇 🚶 

Today, M gathers the MRT stations that can easily be accessed to shopping malls, without having to connect with a car or take a boat to waste time. What stations will there be? Let's go see

🔵 Lak Song Station, Exit 4, The Mall Bang Khae
🔵 Phasi Charoen Station, Exit 2, Seacon Bang Khae
🔵 Samyan Station, Exit 2, Samyan Mitrtown, Chamchuri Square
🔵 Sukhumvit Station Exit 3, Terminal 21
🔵 Rama 9 Station, Exit 2, Central Plaza Grand Rama 9
🔵 Phahon Yothin Station, Exit 4, Central Plaza Ladprao
🔵 Phahon Yothin Station Exit 4,5 Union Mall
🟣 Bang Yai Market Station, Exit 4, Central Plaza Westgate




__ https://www.facebook.com/252903809515/posts/10159475731619516



🔵 Lak Song Station, Exit 4, The Mall Bang Khae








🔵 Phasi Charoen Station, Exit 2, Seacon Bang Khae








🔵 Samyan Station, Exit 2, Samyan Mitrtown, Chamchuri Square








🔵 Sukhumvit Station Exit 3, Terminal 21








🔵 Rama 9 Station, Exit 2, Central Plaza Grand Rama 9








🔵 Phahon Yothin Station, Exit 4, Central Plaza Ladprao








🔵 Phahon Yothin Station Exit 4,5 Union Mall








🟣 Bang Yai Market Station, Exit 4, Central Plaza Westgate


----------



## Codename B

*Land expropriation begins for Airport Rail Link extension (21,8km) / EEC High Speed Rail (220km) 🚄🛫🚧*

Clearing the land along the route for EEC HSR or essentially Airport Rail Link (ARL), before CP takeover in October, where construction will commence.
Lad Krabang ARL station








Source: ข่าวรถไฟ

Airport Rail Link (ARL) extension is 21,8 km and is part of the EEC High Speed Rail 220 km by Thai conglomerate CP

Under Construction Lines (as of March 2021) showing the ARL extension to Don Mueang Airport.


----------



## Codename B

Asoke / Sukhumvit Station


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403937641964335108


----------



## Wisarut

the faces of those red line commuter drivers - see you on 28 July 2021 



__ https://www.facebook.com/thaimotnews/posts/593365165400816



Lak Hok - Rangsit by red line commuter at 145 kph - done in 3 minutes
https://www.facebook.com/PChaiwangyen/posts/4238075142917749


----------



## Codename B

*Transport Minister confirms Dark Red Line extension to Thammasat University in 2025*

The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) is given the task to speed up the implementation of the Red Line suburban train project, the extension of Rangsit - Thammasat University (8,8km), by accelerating the civil works and rail system first, which initially is expected to be able to open for service within 2025.

During the construction, the SRT will arrange a diesel-rail train to connect between Rangsit Station and Chiang Rak Noi Station to support the trip to Thammasat University, which is expected to commence in December 2021.




__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2936693103218855


----------



## Codename B

From recent news. Progress of BKK mass transit lines can be summarized as follows:

*Bangkok Metropolitan Area Mass Transit Status*

Current lines: 170,3km

Sukhumvit Line: 55,8km
Silom Line: 14km
Blue Line: 47km
Airport Rail Link: 28,7km
Purple Line: 23km
Gold Line: 1,8km
Additional Lines in 2021-22: 276,7km

Dark Red Line: 26,3km (opens on 28 July)
Light Red Line: 15,2km (opens on 28 July)
Yellow Line: 30,4km (opens in Q1 2022)
Pink Line: 34,5km (opens in Q1 2022)
Additional Lines in 2024-25: 311km

Pink Line Branch Extension: 3km (opens in 2024)
Orange Line: 22,5km (opens in 2024)
Dark Red Line Extension: 8,8km (opens in 2025)
Additional Lines in 2027: 416,1km

Purple Line Extension: 23,6km (opens in 2027)
Orange Line Extension: 13,4km (opens in 2026)
Light Red Line Extension: 20,5km (opens in 2027)
Red Line Missing Link Extension: 25,8km (opens in 2027)
Airport Rail Link Extension: 21,8km (opens in 2027)
note: Bangkok BRT & planned lines with no progress are not included


----------



## Appleich

*Light Red Line train crisscrosses Purple Line train at Bang Son:*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=506732437048379


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> *Transport Minister confirms Dark Red Line extension to Thammasat University in 2025*
> 
> The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) is given the task to speed up the implementation of the Red Line suburban train project, the extension of Rangsit - Thammasat University (8,8km), by accelerating the civil works and rail system first, which initially is expected to be able to open for service within 2025.
> 
> During the construction, the SRT will arrange a diesel-rail train to connect between Rangsit Station and Chiang Rak Noi Station to support the trip to Thammasat University, which is expected to commence in December 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2936693103218855



Finally, Minister of Transport Saksiam has to accept the public pressure from Faculties and Students of both Mahidol University and Thammasart University Rangsit Campus to make a full commitment on the following Red line commuter extensions approved by the cabinet since 2019 includings

Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit - 8.84 km at 6,570.40 million Baht
Talingchan - Salaya - 14.8 km at 10,202.18 million Baht including the construction of EGAT-Bang Kruay station and Rama 6 station near Wat Soy Thong
Talingchan - Siriraj (Thonburi) - 4.3 km at 6,645.03 million Baht
Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong and Bangsue Grand central - (Missing link) - 25.9 km at 44,157.76 Million Baht
Total: 53.84 km at 67575.37 million Baht.

These 4 extensions would call the bidding in December 2021 so as to start the construction in Mid 2022 to be opened in 2025. 
At the time being, the feeder DMU would be applied on Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit to be started in December 2021 since there are Thonburi - Salaya shuttle trains along with Eastern railway to do the job.






คมนาคม เร่งประมูลงานโยธารถไฟสีแดงส่วนต่อขยาย 4 เส้นรวม 6.7


นายศักดิ์สยาม ชิดชอบ รมว.คมนาคม เปิดเผยถึงความคืบหน้า โครงการรถไฟชานเมือง(สายสีแดง) ส่วนต่อขยาย จำนวน 4 เส้นทาง ว่า ขณะนี้ได้มอบหมายให้การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟท.) เร่งรัดการประมูลก่อสร้างงานโยธาก่อน ซึ่งเป็นไปตามมติคณะรัฐมนตรี (ครม.) ที่อนุมัติให้



www.ryt9.com












คมนาคมเดินหน้าเต็มสูบ สร้างส่วนต่อขยายสายสีแดง 4 ทิศทางรอบกรุง


“ศักดิ์สยาม” ยันเดินหน้าสร้างส่วนต่อขยายรถไฟชานเมือง สายสีแดง 4 ทิศทางรอบกรุงเทพฯไปปริมณฑล พร้อมปรับรูปแบบการร่วมลงทุนจาก พีพีพี มาเป็นประกวดราคาทั่วไป




www.thairath.co.th












“ศักดิ์สยาม” กลับลำสั่งเร่งประมูลสร้างสายสีแดงต่อขยาย 6.7 หมื่นล้าน ปรับ PPP เหลือแค่ระบบ O&M


“ศักดิ์สยาม” สั่งปรับแผนลงทุนรถไฟสายสีแดงต่อขยาย 4 เส้นทางลดไซส์ PPP เหลือแค่ OM ยอมรับมัดรวมโยธาจะล่าช้า สั่งรฟท.แยกประมูลก่อสร้าง 6.7 หมื่นล้านตามมติ ครม.ภายในปีนี้ สร้างเสร็จปี 68 วิ่งสีแดงทะลุรังสิต-ม.ธรรมศาสตร์




mgronline.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1220552335049910


Ministry of Transports agrees to make a soft opening of red line commuter on 2 August 2021 with free ride from August to October 2021. Once the commercial operation has started in November 2021, 12-42 Baht rate would be applied for 13 stations with the distance of 41 km - with the following 2 lines:

26 km for Bang Sue Grand Central - Rangsit with travel time of 25 minutes with the following 10 stations including
Bang Sue Grand Central 
Chatuchak (the replacement of km 11 railway community Halt)
Wat Samian Naree (the revived commuter station)
Bangkhen (dropping point for Kasetsart University)
Thung Songhong (dropping point for North Park, Thai PBS, and Thung Songhong railway community)
Lak Si (dropping point for Chaeng Watthana Government Complex, Chulabhorn Hospital, IT Square)
Karn Keha (the replacement of Karn Keha km 19 Halt)
Donmueang (the replacement of Talad Donmueang Halt as well as Donmueang station - the dropping point for Donmueang Airport and Donmueang Market)
Lak Hok (Dropping point for Rangsit University and Mueang Ek village) - sadly, there is no station at km 25 to feed See Mum Mueang market.
Rangsit (station near Boss Hotel - dropping point for Rattanakosin 200 Year village) 


15 km for Bang Sue Grand central - Taling Chan with travel time of 15 minutes 
Bang Son (interchange with Purple Line MRT)
Bang Bumru
Taling Chan - (interchange with Thonburi - Salaya shuttle DMU)

The Southern section of Bang Sue grand Central would be assigned for red line commuter while the Northern section would be the place for mass injections of Covid-19 vaccines - total separation to prevent the spread of Covid-19 epidemic.

The service interval is 15 minutes even though the minimum interval will be 6 minutes but the frequencies can be readjusted as needed. 
https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2940336602854505/


----------



## Appleich

*SRT Light Red Line*
Side view: Bang Bamru ➝ Bang Sue Grand Station






Test run: Taling Chan ➝ Bang Bamru


----------



## Codename B

Wisarut said:


> Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit - 8.84 km at 6,570.40 million Baht
> Talingchan - Salaya - 14.8 km at 10,202.18 million Baht including the construction of EGAT-Bang Kruay station and Rama 6 station near Wat Soy Thong
> Talingchan - Siriraj (Thonburi) - 4.3 km at 6,645.03 million Baht
> Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong and Bangsue Grand central - (Missing link) - 25.9 km at 44,157.76 Million Baht
> Total: 53.84 km at 67575.37 million Baht.
> 
> These 4 extensions would call the bidding in December 2021 so as to start the construction in Mid 2022 to be opened in 2025.


Much doubt. Must be their wish scenario. These lines had been approved since 2019, such incompetence.


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> Much doubt. Must be their wish scenario. These lines had been approved since 2019, such incompetence.


Playing political football too much


----------



## Wisarut

Red line commuter has passed the test of emergency situations including Jamming brake, aircondition gone out of order, fire broken out, broken pantograph, and broken coupling of DMUs, and the case of power outage along with bomb threats with questionable parcels - ready fior free ride on 2 August 2021
https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2941396522748513


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for mass transit lines (Monorail or AGT) for Pathum Thani in response to BTS Skytrain at Khoo Khot and Red line commuter in Rangsit by Pathum Thani PAO headed by Big Jazz while other private sectors are competing to get concession for the following 4 lines:










#Line 1: Rangsit Railway station - Rangsit city municipal - Rangsit Market - Future park - Highway 305 (Rangsit - Nakhon Nayok road) - Dream World - Techno Thani at Klong 5 - New Dusit Zoo at Klong 6 - 12.9 km + 2.3 km

#Line 2 - Rangsit Klong 3 Road - Dhammakaya temple - Bang Khan interchange - Thammsart University Rangsit Campus (Chiang Rak Gate 1 - Chiang rak Gate 2) - Thammasart University station of red line commuter - 17.8 km

#Line 3 - Future Park - Phahon Yothin Soi 87 (Mueang Ek village) - See Mum Mueang market - Zears Rangsit - Thupatemee Stadium - Phahonyothin Soi 62 - Kor Por Or station of BTS Skytrain - 6.93 km

# Line 4 - Rangsit Railway station - Highway 346 (Rangsit - Pathum Thani road) - Bang Phoon - Saint Carlos Hospital - Pathum Thani Bridge - Rajpruek road near the new Pathumthani PAO which will be constructed in 2022 at 500 million Baht - Hope it can be merged with Line 1 - 12 km

Need private sectors to invest on this project ... one is definitely the owner of Donmueang Tollway and MAA Consultant who badly want to grab Line 1 and Line 3
ภารกิจพลิกโฉมเมือง‘ปทุมธานี’ เนรมิตรถไฟฟ้า4สายใหม่ แก้รถติด เชื่อม‘กรุงเทพฯ’ไร้รอยต่อ


----------



## Wisarut

Progress of Pink Line Monorail on 30 June 2021:
Civil Works: 80.48%
Electro-mechanics: 74.47%
Overall: 77.89%



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4023240007782792



Progress on Yellow Line Monorail 30 June 2021:
Civil Work: 85.46%
Electro mechanic: 74.53%
Overall: 80.71%



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1389220844785023



Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse on 30 June 2021:

Overall Civil Works is 84.13% done - 0.33% faster than expected goal

Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 89.64% done

Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark by CKST Joint Venture - 85.82% done

Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 81.94% done

Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 76.03% done

Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 84.85% done

Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 75.42% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1145153872630629



MRTA showing the progress of the 3 under constructed lines which now breaking 80% done landmarks
รฟม.โชว์คืบหน้าก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้า 3 สาย ทะลุ 80% ลุยหาเอกชนขยายสีม่วง 23.6 กม.



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/2823627604520622


----------



## Wisarut

Effective on 12 July 2021, all BTSC - MRT - Airport Link will terminate the service at 9 PM due to the curfew 
Purple line started at 05:30 AM - Blue ring started at 6 AM 
Airport Link started from 05:30 AM to 08:30 PM
If you access BTSC before 9 PM, it will run to the destination 





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2948677778687054


----------



## Wisarut

2 August 2021: Get ready for red line commuter test run with free ride - Bang Sue Grand Central to Rangsit in 25 minutes and Bang Sue Grand central to Taling Chan in 15 minutes. Full service with ticket fees up to 42 Baht will be ready by the end of 2021. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4776710599010440



Progress on Chokechai 4 station of Yellow line Monorail



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1392018021171972



Progress on Ladphrao 101 station of Yellow line Monorail



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1390007558039685



Laying the track of Pink line monorail (EL14) between Lak Si and Rajbhat Phra Nakhon near Chaeng Watthana Soi 6 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4037981792975280



Progress on Chaeng Watthana 14 station (PK11) in front of Big C Chaeng Watthana 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4035249133248546



Progress on Irrigation Department station (PK05) in front of Irrigation Department Hospital
Log into Facebook


----------



## Wisarut

List of facilities for 10 stations from Bang Sue to Rangsit 








List of facilities for 3 stations from Bang Sue to Taling Chan 
Saksiam coming to inspect Bang Sue Grand central and red line commuter on 14 July 2021 before opening for free ride for test run on 2 August 2021 by PM Prayut before official opening in November 2021 through checklists along with Social Media PR. Furthermore, there will be special arrangement to separate those who take Covid-19 vaccines at Bang Sue Grand central from red line commuter passengers and intercity train passengers. 

Furthermore, intercity train services to Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong will be cut down from 118 trains to 22 trains including 8 lines from Northern line and Northeastern line (4 trains in the morning, 4 trains in the evening). Northern line and Northeastern will use elevated tracks on 1 December 2021.

He has checked whether the feeder buses (both Class 1 buses (BMTA and private run) and Class 4 minibuses run by private sectors) and other mass transit lines could access into all red line commuter stations to allow Bangkokians and other local people to access red line commuter stations. Furthermore, Highway Department has erected the direction signs to Bang Sue Grand central, Rangsit station, Taling Chan station, Bang Bumru station and Bang Son station. More stations will have direction signs erected soon. Taling Chan station, Bang Bumru station and Bang Son station also got station building improvement while Rangsit station got the new accesses to stations on the western section.

Saksiam also told the correspondents that those who work in MoT are asking His Majesty to issue the official names for red line commuter for both lines (Bangsue - Rangsit and Bangsue - Talingchan) from the list of names MoT have come up before submitting to Cabinet Secretariat Bureau before asking His Majesty to choose the preferred names or coming up with the names His Majesty has initiated by himself.

The bidding to hire maids, servants and security guards for Bang Sue Grand central and the other 12 stations along with the administration of red line commuter maintenance center, traffic control and parking fee collection still in process.

Saksiam is going to come up with the new way to implement common tickets with EMV which has been in use in BMTA buses, Mine Smart Ferry to be read by EDC which can handle VISA, Mastercard, Debit cards to be handled by Department of Rail Transport to be submitted to MoT before becoming effective in December 2021. At least, red line commuter ticket system must connect with Blue Ring MRT and Purple line MRT.

Saksiam also considered the implementation of 3 feeder bus lines for red line commuter in Pathum Thani as follows:

#Line 1: Rangsit Railway station - Rangsit city municipal - Rangsit Market - Future park - Highway 305 (Rangsit - Nakhon Nayok road) - Dream World - Techno Thani at Klong 5 - New Dusit Zoo at Klong 6 - Thunyaburi Klong 7 - 12.9 km + 2.3 km (total 15.2 km)

#Line 2 - Rangsit Klong 3 Road - Dhammakaya temple - Bang Khan interchange - Thammsart University Rangsit Campus (Chiang Rak Gate 1 - Chiang rak Gate 2) - Thammasart University station of red line commuter - 17.8 km

#Line 3 - Future Park - Phahon Yothin Soi 87 (Mueang Ek village) - See Mum Mueang market - Zears Rangsit - Thupatemee Stadium - Phahonyothin Soi 62 - Kor Por Or station of BTS Skytrain - 6.93 km

For the issue of Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong, the following buildings will be preserved
1. Monument of the First Royal train
2. Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong building => clearly for Railway museum.
3. the Passenger train office (the old Rajdhani Hotel)
4. State Railway of Thailand HQ
5. SRT Store (the red brick building)

Those building will have to find the commercial utilization along with recreation area in urban area and tourist center to be in line with Bangkok Railway terminus area development plan.









"ศักดิ์สยาม" สั่งเตรียมความพร้อม วิ่งเสมือนจริงรถไฟสายสีแดง 2 ส.ค.64


เปิดแน่ "ศักดิ์สยาม" เตรียมพร้อมทุกด้าน เปิดให้บริการเสมือนจริง รถไฟชานเมืองสายสีแดง-สถานีกลางบางซื่อ 2 สิงหาคมนี้ พร้อมเชื่อมต่อคมนาคมขนส่งเข้าทุกสถานี เพื่ออำนวยความสะดวกประชาชนมาใช้บริการ




www.thairath.co.th












โค้งสุดท้าย!สายสีแดง เช็กความพร้อมพร้อมเปิด 2 ส.ค. ย้ำจัดพื้นที่สถานีกลางบางซื่อฉีดวัคซีนต่อเนื่อง


“ศักดิ์สยาม “เช็กความพร้อมโค้งสุดท้ายทุกระบบรถไฟสีแดง ก่อนเปิด 2 ส.ค.ให้ประชาชนนั่งฟรี “นายก”ประธานตัดริบบิ้น กำชับจัดสรรพื้นที่สถานีกลางบางซื่อ”ฉีดวัคซีน”ให้เหมาะสมวางแผนอนุรักษ์”หัวลำโพง”และพัฒนาเชิงพาณิชย์แบบผสมผสาน




mgronline.com




‘ศักดิ์สยาม’ เช็คลิสต์-สแกนความพร้อมทั้งระบบ ก่อนเปิดให้บริการเสมือนจริง ‘รถไฟสายสีแดง’ 2 ส.ค.นี้



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2952036711684494


----------



## Wisarut

SRT is going to pick Khun Ann (Nunthana Bunlong) to give Thai voice voice for red line commuter on both stations and EMUs while SRT is going to pick KHun Nong-orn Masomboon (ex air hostess) to give English voice in both stations and EMUs. 

Next would be Chinese voice and Japanese voice in all stations - For the case of Chinese, SRT would like to pick Master Lee Yang who taught Princess Chulaborn about Chinese music instrument ... but not so sure for the case of Japanese voice in the stations








รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง เคาะ "นันทนา บุญหลง" ให้เสียงบนรถไฟฟ้า


รฟฟท.เลือก "นันทนา บุญหลง" ให้เสียงบนระบบรถไฟชานเมืองสายสีแดง เบื้องต้นเฉพาะบนขบวนรถก่อน ส่วนตามสถานีรายทางคาดไฝเสียงออกปลายปี จ่อเพิ่ม "จีน-ญี่ปุ่น"




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Wisarut

Red line commuter still run the soft open on 2 August 2021 even though PM Prayut would do through online ceremony in response to the curfew from 9 PM to 4 AM and prohibition of going outside the home unless there are serious reasons 








ไม่เลื่อน! “ศักดิ์สยาม” ยัน “สายสีแดง” เปิด 2 ส.ค.นี้ตามกำหนด นายกฯ ประธานผ่านออนไลน์


“ศักดิ์สยาม” ยันไม่เลื่อนเปิดทดลองเดินรถไฟสายสีแดง 2 ส.ค.ตามกำหนด “นายกฯ” ปรับพิธีเปิดเป็นวิธีออนไลน์แทน




mgronline.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2955935607961271


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Bang Chan station (PK27) between Ram Indra Soi 113 and Ram Indra Soi 115 - stairways insider the station installed, the construction of ticket offices



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4043489659091160



Progress of Rabhat Phra Nakhon station (PK15) between Thanon canal and Rajabhat Phra Nakhon - and it has been closed to Max Value store - roof has been installed, ticket selling floor is still at work



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4060580254048767



Progress on installing EL28 track from Setthabut Bumphet station to Minburi Market station from Ram Indra Soi 123 to Minburi intersection. So far, Guideway Beam for Portal Frame pillars and Long Span pillars are done - next installation is Emergency Walkway 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4057739694332823


----------



## Wisarut

Round 3 of Covid-19 has effectively dashed any hopes for Phase one opening in 2021
They will come out of the depot in August 2021
30.4-km Yellow line monorail will be partially opened from Phawana to Samrong in June 2022
34.5-km Pink line monorail will be partially opened from Minburi to Chaeng Watthana Government Complex in Third or Forth quarter of 2022.
After all, the labor camps still shut down while curfew has been imposed while the progress in June 2021 are as follows:
Yellow line: 8 sets of Monorails for Yellow line delivered (32 carriages) - all 30 sets delivered by the end of 2021
Overall 80.71% 
Civil Works 85.46%
Electromechanic 74.53%
Pink line: 8 sets of Monorails for Pink line delivered (32 carriages) - all 42 sets delivered in June 2022.
Overall 77.89 % 
Civil Works 80.48%
Electromechanic 74.47%






__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2957997184421780


----------



## Wisarut

Platform Screen Doors (PSD) installed at Minburi station of Pink line monorail




__ https://www.facebook.com/krungthepMK/posts/851443278828652


----------



## Wisarut

Schedule for red line commuter from 6:00 AM to 7:30 PM has been issued even though the opening date on 2 August 2021 would start at 10:30 AM



__ https://www.facebook.com/BLTBangkok/posts/2984817921780864


----------



## Wisarut

In response to the soft opening of red line commuter, BMTA has to modify the bus routes to feed Bang Sue Grand Central and other red line commuter effective at 05:30 AM of 2 August 2021 as follows:

Route 49 : from Mochit 2 - Hua Lamphong to become Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong circle line on Bang Sue Grand Central - Yommaraj - Hua Lamphong for both Airconditioned buses and Non Airconditioned buses 
Route 67 : Wat Samian Naree - Central Phra Ram 3 to become Wat Samian Naree - Bang Sue Grand Central - Central Rama 3 only for Airconditioned buses though since Non airconditioned buses have made a stop at Bang Sue Junction which is about 200 meters from Bang Sue Grand central 
Route 79 : Bang Khae (Wat Muang) bus terminal - Rajprasong has become Bang Khae (Wat Muang) bus terminal - Boromrat Chonnanee bus terminal - Bang Bumru station - Bangkok bus terminal (Pinklao) - only applied for airconditioned buses. 
Route 522 : Rangsit - Ngam Wongwan - Victory Monument has the route revised to Rangsit Railway station - Kor Por Or station of BTS - Kasetsart University station of BTS - Ngam Wongwan - Victory Monument - only applied for airconditioned buses. 









เปิดรถเมล์ 4 เส้นทางวิ่งเชื่อมสายสีแดง 2 ส.ค.นี้ | เดลินิวส์


ขสมก. เปิดปรับปรุง 4 เส้นทาง สาย 49, สาย 67, 79 และ สาย 522 อำนวยความสะดวกประชาชนเดินทางเชื่อมรถไฟชานเมืองสายสีแดง ช่วงบางซื่อ-รังสิต และ บางซื่อ-ตลิ่งชัน เริ่มให้บริการ 2 ส.ค.นี้ เวลา 05.00-19.30 น. เก็บค่าโดยสารตามอัตราประเภทรถเมล์ที่ให้บริการปกติ




www.dailynews.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

Underground tunnel connecting Bang Sue Grand Central with Bang Sue Subway station is to be opened on 2 August 2021. There will be 2 sections of this underground tunnel:


the section that connects to the path to Gate 1 and Gate 2 of Bang Sue Subway station
the section that connect to the new ticket selling section of Bang Sue Subway station (AKA Gate No. 3) which MRTA has installed the new Automatic TVM along with ticket office and Automatic Fare Collection Gate (AFC Gate) with lifts, escalators, and stairways 









2 สิงหาคม เปิดอุโมงค์เชื่อมสายสีน้ำเงิน-สถานีกลางบางซื่อรับ "สายสีแดง”


รฟม.เร่งงานอุโมงค์เชื่อมสถานีกลางบางซื่อ - สายสีน้ำเงินเสร็จแล้ว 2 จุด ชี้เปิดทัน 2 ส.ค.นี้ วันที่ 29 กรกฎาคม 2564 นายภคพงศ์ ศิริกันทรมาศ




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on PK 12 station (Chaeng Watthana Government Complex): ticket selling floor and platform floor is now under construction after finishing the erection of the roof section.



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4083487448424714



Finally, the construction of PK01 (Nonthaburi Government Complex has started) after EIA clearance and settlement with Highway Department which has to be moved eastward from the original precinct due to the complains from those bureaucrats of Nonthaburi Government Complex



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4075061049267354


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Lad Phrao 101 between Lad Phrao 101 and Lad Phrao 101/1 still works on station architecture along with the erection of stairways, escalators and elevators and the ramp for the handicapped. There will be 4 gates for this station



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1402100903497017




Progress on Mahatthai station at Lad Phrao 95 still works on station architecture along with the erection of stairways, escalators and elevators and the ramp for the handicapped. There will be 4 gates for this station



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1401505116889929



Progress on Rama IX Park station at Sri Nakharin 51 between Lotus Seacon Square and Paradise Place - the main access to Rotfai Night Market - still works on station architecture along with the erection of stairways, escalators and elevators and the ramp for the handicapped. There will be 4 gates for this station and still works on station architecture along with the erection of stairways, escalators and elevators and the ramp for the handicapped. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1399549887085452



Progress on Phatthanakarn station at Phatthanakarn intersection - interchange with Hua Mark station of Airport Link and Hua Mark railway station - going at Gate No. 1 and Gate No. 4. There will be 4 gates for this station and still works on station architecture along with the erection of stairways, escalators and elevators and the ramp for the handicapped. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1398109347229506



Progress on Lam Salee station at Lam Salee intersection - interchange with Orange Line MRT at Gate No. 1 and Gate No. 4 There will be 4 gates for this station and still works on station architecture along with the erection of stairways, escalators and elevators and the ramp for the handicapped. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1396687084038399




Bang Kapi Smart city by BMA - Skywalk with park from Lam Salee station to The Mall Bang Kapi and Bang Kapi market 


https://www.depa.or.th/en/article-view/20201207_03







เชื่อมบางกะปิ-ลำสาลี ผุดพื้นที่กรีนพาร์ค”เมืองอัจฉริยะ”


เชื่อมบางกะปิ-ลำสาลี ผุดพื้นที่กรีนพาร์ค”เมืองอัจฉริยะ” พื้นที่กรุงเทพมหานครโซนตะวันออกในปัจจุบันเริ่มเห็นความคึกคักมากขึ้นเรื่อยๆหลังจากรัฐบาลได้อนุมัติให้การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย(รฟม.) เดินหน้าก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม สายสีเหลือง และสายสีน้ำตาล เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวก...




ucdnews.com




Bangkapi Smart District

Progress on Thipphawan station near Chularat 2 Hospital and Palm Island Mall on Mahawongse canal. There will be 4 gates for this station and still works on station architecture along with the erection of stairways, escalators and elevators and the ramp for the handicapped. 
Log into Facebook 

Progress on Sri Nut station near Sri Nut intersection. There will be 4 gates for this station and still works on station architecture along with the erection of stairways, escalators and elevators and the ramp for the handicapped. 
Log into Facebook


----------



## Codename B

*This August 2, the underground walkway linking Bang Sue Grand Station with the Blue Line will open*




__ https://www.facebook.com/252903809515/posts/10159575644424516


----------



## Wisarut

Red line commuter which is to be under soft opening at 10:29 Am of 2 August 2021 with 25 minutes travelling for Bang Sue - Rangsit line (26.3 km 10 stations) and 15 minute travelling on Bang Sue - Talingchan line (15.2 km 3 stations) will the way to access as follows:

Bang Sue Central on 2475 rai (396 hectares) of land with park and ride to handle 1624 automobiles


1. Kamphaengphet road in front of Central Juvenile and Family court. Those who take Sri Rat expressway would have to go out at Kamphaengphet road (Chatuchak park) 
2. Kamphaengphet 2 just before reaching Mochit 2 bus terminal, there will be a bridge to connect with Bang Sue Central.

BMTA has come up with 2 bus routes running from5 AM to 7:30 PM including
Route 49 : Bang Sue Central - Hua Lamphong and 
Route 67 (extra): Bang Sue Central - Central Rama III

Those who ride Blue ring to Bang Sue subway station (BL11) will be able to access Bang Sue Central by either Gate 3 or Gate 2 from 6 AM to 9 PM (during lockdown) 

For those who wants to access to red line cstations other than Bang Sue Central, here is the list:

Bang Sue - Rangsit section:
- Chatuchak station on Kamphaengphet 2 road - 300 meter from Nakhon Chai Air bus terminal - Bus Route 3 that heads to Ratchavibha interchange or Bus route 49 that goes to Wongsawang intersection and Rama 7 Bridge

- Samian Naree station - either bus route 67 (on the western gates) at Wat Samian Naree. On the other hand, those who access to the Eastern gate can take the following buses to other places from Vibhavadee Soi 42 or Vibhavadee Soi 44: Route 29 (both non airconditioned or airconditioned), Route 69, Route 134, Route 191, Route 206 (airconditioned and non airconditioned), Airconditioned bus Route 504, Airconditioned bus Route 510, Airconditioned bus Route 555, 

- Bang Khen in front of Bejajinda buiding ... for the Southwestern gate, better walk to Ngam Wongwan road to acess the buses either in front of Lad Yao Prison or PEA HQ. For the eastern gate, either go to Kasetsart University or Vibhavadee Hospital. 


- Thung SOng Hong, westerm gate goes to Bang Khen school (Waisalee Anusorn), Vibhavadee Soi 25 community, Anti narcotic office (Thung Songhong) and North Park. Easten gate will go to Daily News, and Rama Garden Hotel


- Lak Si in front of IT Square - Southwestern gate allow the access to Chaeng Watthana to take a bus or taxi along Chaeng Watthana to Chulabhorn Hospital, TOT, Chaeng Watthana government complex. Northwestern gate will be at Wat Laksi while the Southeastern gate connect with Pink line monorail and the road to Ram Indra area. 


- Karn Keha station in front of NHA Thung Songhong Apartment - can go to Thung Soghong community, while the Northwestern gate goes to Choed Wutthakart road, The eastern gate will connect with Jeh Leng store 


- Donmueang at Talad Mai Donmueang - the Northwestern gate herading to Amari Donmueang airport and Wat Donmueang school, Wat Donmueang, Song Prapha road, there will be red minibuses to Song Prapha, Sri Saman road and Suan Somdej intersection to Tiwanont the eastern gate has a flyover across the Vibhavadee Rangsit Highway to Donmueang Airport (the park and ride) to connect with terminal 2. 

- Lak Hok at Lak Hok community with the footpath to cnnect with Ek Thaksin road (Phahonyothin Soi 87) to allow the access via minibus to Mueang Ek village, and Rangsit University ... Makro Rangsit and See Mum Mueang are not far away. 

- Rangsit station (EOL) just 350 meter from the flyover across railway line near Rattanakosin 200 Year village, can take motorcycle taxi to Rangsit city municipla, Van terminal , Rangsit bus terminal, Future Park rangsit, or take a taxi to go either Pathum Thani or Rangsit - Nakhon Nayok road. BMTA also offer Bus route 522 (extra) from Rangsit station or Kor Por Or station of BTS from 5 AM to 7:30 PM.




Bang Sue - Taling Chan section 

- Bang Son on Bangkok - Nonthaburi road. Either interchange with purple line MRT or take a bus such as Route 16 (Airconditioned or non airconditioned) Airconditioned bus route 30, Airconditioned bus route 50, Bus route 65, Route 97 or Airconditioned bus route 505. 

- Bang Bumru - 200 meter from Sirindhorn road - cam access bu BMTA airconditioned bus Route 515, Route 539 and 710 to Tang Hua Seng Thonburi and Bang Plad intersection (Sirindhorn station of Blue ring) . BMTA is going to add bus route 79 (extra) to connect Bang Bumru station with Borommaratchonnee depot, Pinklao bus terminal from 5 Am to 7:30 PM


- Taling Chan (EOL) connect Rajpruek road, Suan Phak road, Krung Nont Market, Talingchan district court, Talingchan bus terminal, Phutthamonthon Sai 1 road, for those who takes a bus from Bang Yai or Salaya, better drop at Talingchan post office and ride motorcycle taxi to Chimplee road to Taling Chan 










คู่มือเดินทางรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง จากบางซื่อถึงรังสิตและตลิ่งชัน ไปไหนได้บ้าง?


การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย จะเปิดการเดินรถไฟฟ้าชานเมืองสายสีแดง ช่วงทดลองให้บริการฟรี ในวันที่ 2 สิงหาคม 2564 เวลา 10.29 น. แบ่งออกเป็น 2 เส้นทาง ได้แก่ ช่วงบางซื่อ-รังสิต ระยะทาง 26 กิโลเมตร มี 10 สถานี ใช้เวลาเดินทางประมาณ 25 นาที และ




mgronline.com





Red line commuter schedule has been issued



__ https://www.facebook.com/AirportRailLink/posts/4343750555646548


----------



## Codename B

Wisarut said:


> Red line commuter schedule has been issued
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/AirportRailLink/posts/4343750555646548


Due to Covid-19 restrictions currently imposed in the city, there will be no trains after 8PM for now.


----------



## In Fra Structure

Codename B said:


> Due to Covid-19 restrictions currently imposed in the city, there will be no trains after 20PM for now.


I assume you mean 8PM. (20.00hrs)


----------



## Codename B

*Long Awaited Bangkok’s Two Red Lines Opens for Service Today, 41 km*

*- Bangkok Metropolitan Area now has 211KM of mass transit*

First 3 months will be free of charge









Red Line launch sparks Bangkok’s electric transport revolution







www.thaipbsworld.com








__ https://www.facebook.com/100001374643493/posts/4262251897163923






__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2966419253579573


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Another option to commute from Don Mueng Airport to MRT. The bus fare is damn cheap but if the trains are frequent I'd definitely hop on to it.


----------



## Wisarut

dida888 said:


> ^^IT FASTER and doing ease to city centre , I have tested approx.15 minutes to reach grand station meanwhile alomost 1 hour by bus.


Indeed I can testify for that since I have tried riding since the day One.


----------



## Kintoy

BTS Skytrain


----------



## Kintoy

Bangkok water taxi


----------



## dida888

^^ I heard that taxi boat gonna change to EV boat this year or next year.


----------



## Codename B

dida888 said:


> ^^ I heard that taxi boat gonna change to EV boat this year or next year.


End of this month according to the plan for Khlong Saen Sab Canal. Then most if not all boats in the main canals in Bangkok will be electric.

———————————————————

*Bangkok Metro Mass Transit Map from the official BKK Rail App - 211KM*


----------



## Codename B

*Yellow Line Monorail 30.4 km - Progress 81.40%*
Serving eastern Bangkok

Si La Salle Station


















Si Iam Station with Park & Ride and Depot


















Si Udom Station


















Si Kritha Station


















Ma Hat Thai Station


















Source: โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเหลือง ช่วงลาดพร้าว-สำโรง


----------



## Codename B

*Pink Line Monorail 34.5 km - Progress 78.77%*
Serving northern Bangkok & Nonthaburi city

Maiyalap Station









Ram Inthra 31 Station


















Guideway Beam at Setthabutbamphen station towards Min Buri Market station










Wat Phra Si Maha That Station










Source: โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีชมพู ช่วงแคราย-มีนบุรี


----------



## Codename B

*MRT Orange Line 22.5 km- Progress 84.44%*
Serving eastern Bangkok

Interchange point with MRT Blue line at Thailand Cultural Centre Station










Sammakon Station










Nom Klao Station










Rat Phattana Station










Min Phattana Station










Ram Khamhaeng Station










Min Buri Station










Rom Klao Junction Station










Source: โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ช่วงศูนย์วัฒนธรรมแห่งประเทศไทย-มีนบุรี


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok M-Map 2 (Phase 2)
*Accelerate the construction of mass transit lines to have 554 km by 2027
*However, at present, in the Bangkok metropolitan area, there are only 8 electric train routes in service, with a total distance of 211.94 km*

News reports from the Ministry of Transport said that the Department of Rail Transport and the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) are accelerating the study and development of a model for forecasting travel demand by rail, and the development of the rail mass transit system in Bangkok and its vicinity (contiguous areas) Phase 2, or M-MAP 2, to develop the mass transit network to cover areas with high travel demand, but the network is still inaccessible.




__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2975900469298118











Source: Bkk Rail App


----------



## Appleich

Codename B said:


> Bangkok M-Map 2 (Phase 2)


I really wish they abandon the current plan for Gray Line though. That line looks a lot like a mess. Two sections that not even connected to each other? How could that be labelled under a single line? It doesn't make sense at all. Those planners must be really nuts LOL. I hope it's revised as main line and turned into a heavy-rail MRT (apparently the northern section runs directly into the heart of Sukhumvit, absolutely not a feeder line like Yellow and Pink lines as far as I concern) with alignment of the southern section redirected to serve southwestern parts of the city (along Rama II road and Bang Khun Thian areas) as an alternative to the Dark Red Line.


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> *Bangkok M-Map 2 (Phase 2)
> *Accelerate the construction of mass transit lines to have 554 km by 2027
> *However, at present, in the Bangkok metropolitan area, there are only 8 electric train routes in service, with a total distance of 211.94 km*
> 
> News reports from the Ministry of Transport said that the Department of Rail Transport and the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) are accelerating the study and development of a model for forecasting travel demand by rail, and the development of the rail mass transit system in Bangkok and its vicinity (contiguous areas) Phase 2, or M-MAP 2, to develop the mass transit network to cover areas with high travel demand, but the network is still inaccessible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/2975900469298118
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906867
> 
> Source: Bkk Rail App


Well, this is just a repeat what Daily New has repeated in Last Saturday though

For the issue of that Damning Grey Line, I afraid that they government would definitely reject the idea of unconnected Grey Line proposed by BMA for sure and force BMA to change the route to make the line connected or BMA would in hot water.


Dark red Line commuter : Thammasart Rangsit - Hua Lamphong - Mahachai. So far, Rangsit to Thammasart Rangsit (8.84 km) and Bang Sue Grand Central to Hua Lamphong (5.76 km) get the high priorities for this extension. Hua Lamphong to Mahachai delayed due to the issue on the underground section from Hua Lamphong to Wongwian Yai.
Light Red Line commuter : Salaya - Talingchan - Bangsue - Makkasan - Hua Mark. So far, Salaya - Talingchan (14.8 km), Siriraj to Talingchan (5.7 km) and Bangsue - Makkasan - Hua Mark (about 20.14 km) getting the high priority to implement even though the section from Bang Sue Grand central to Makkasan have necessitated to ditch digging since it has shared the same space with High-Speed train connecting three airports.
Airport Link : Donmueang - Bang Sue - Phyathai - Makkasan - Suvannabhum - getting high priorities due to 50-year concession on High-Speed train connecting three airports Donmeuang - Bang Sue - Phyathai (21.80 km) will definitely be implemented.
BTS Green lines : Lam Lookka - Mochit - Samut Prakarn - Bang Poo. Seems to be standstill since BTSC seems to be reluctant to extend from Khoo Khot to Lam Lookka and Samut Prakarn to Bang Poo unless they got extensions of concession.
BTSC Green line : Yotse - Bang Wah. So far, BTSC still reluctant to implement this 1 km extension unless it got the extension of concession and red line commuter extension to Hua Lamphong has become a reality.
Blue ring : Tha Phra - Bangsue - Hua Lamphong - Bang Khae - Phutthamonthon Sai 4. So far, MRTA is reluctant to extend from Lak Song to Phutthamonthon Sai 4 since there is no incentive to do so and the court ruling on the case of Ananda Condo in Asok is a big blow up.
Purple line MRT : Bang Yai - Tao Poon - Ratboorana : This line got the priority from MRTA to implement since the line passes Rattanakosin Island while connecting with Wongwian Yai all the way to Phra Pradaeng and Kru Nai with the distance of 23.6 km to be done in December 2027.
Orange Line MRT : Talingchan - Thailand Cultural Center - Lam Salee - Minburi - Suwinthawongse: This line also gets the high priority to implement the almost full system even though the section from Bang Khun Nont to Talingchan would not be implemented since the section from Siriraj to Talingchan (5.7 km) would be served by red line commuter, so they just implement only necessary line. After all, since the eastern section (Thailand Cultural center - Suwinthawongse - 22.50 km) is under construction right now.
Pink line Monorail : Kae Rai - Pakkret - Minburi - still under construction with a hope to open the whole system in December 2022 and Branch line to Mueang Thong Thani in December 2024.
Yellow line Monorail: Lad Phrao - Phatthanakarn - Samrong - still under construction with a hope to open the whole system in July 2022
Grey Line Monorail: Watcharaphon - Rama 4 - Rama 9 Bridge, BMA is going to implement after MRTA has implemented pink line monorail and yellow line monorail and they are going to put the real end of BRT by this Grey line monorail. So far, Watcharaphon - Thong Lor (16.25 km) will be implemented. The question remains on how to implement the line from Thong Lor to Rama 4 road all the way to Rama 9 bridge and Tha Phra. I expect that the government will force BMA to reroute to make the line connected.
Azure line: Pracha Songkraw - Dindaeng - Makkasan - Sathon. Let see how to implement this route by making EIA clearance first. Who is going to implement the line is another matter. Furthermore, this line will have to use Mae Nam Branch line , so they have to run along Local road from Makkasan central to Makkasan station before heading along Mae Nam line before turning right to Sathon intersection and turn left to Chong Nonsee. 








__ https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/985613992215545


----------



## Wisarut

Covid-19 Lockdown has effectively cut down the number of boat passengers:
Chao Praya express boat: down to 5% of regular level
Saensaeb boat service: down from 3000 passengers a day to 600 passengers a day - down by 80%
Phadung Krungkaem boat service: down from 1000 passengers a day to 100 passengers a day









พิษ‘ล็อกดาวน์’ฉุดผู้โดยสาร ‘เจ้าพระยา’เหลือ5%‘แสนแสบ’หาย 80%






www.naewna.com


----------



## Wisarut

Common ticket using EMV (Europay Mastercard and Visa) will be applied to Blue ring - Purple line in December 2021 and expanded to red line commuter in February 2022
ปลายปีนี้เตรียมเฮ ขึ้นรถไฟสายสีแดง ใช้ระบบตั๋วร่วม-EMV ได้แล้ว


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on 8 Yellow line stations on Lad Phrao road 
Lad Phrao station : at Park and ride of Lad Phrao station to interchange with Lad Phrao station of blue ring 
Phawana station : Lad Phrao road at Phawana Intersection
Chochai 4 station : Lad Phrao road at Chochai 4 Intersection
Lad Phrao 71 station: Lad Phrao road at Nak Niwat station 
Lad Phrao 83 station: Lad Phrao road at Lad Phrao Soi 83
Mahatthai station: Lad Phrao road at Lad Phrao Soi 95
Lad Phrao 101 station: Lad Phrao road at Lad Phrao Soi 101
Bang kapi station: Lad Phrao road in front of Makro Lad Phrao Branch 
All stations are under the works on station architecture and the stairways along escalators and elevators 




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1415759678797806



Progress on Sri La Salle station on Sri nakharin road Over Sikharin Intersection . 
This station is under the works on station architecture and the stairways along escalators and elevators with 4 stairways and escalators 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1414472312259876



Progress on Si Iam station on Sri nakharin road Over Si Iam Interchange with connection to Park and Ride and depot with 4 stairways and escalators 
This station is under the works on station architecture and the stairways along escalators and elevators 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1411783495862091



Progress on Sri Udom station on Sri nakharin road on Sri Udom Intersection 
This station is under the works on station architecture and the stairways along escalators and elevators along with the handicapped ramp along with Emergency Walkway alogn with Switching track



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1410951085945332


----------



## Wisarut

Department of rail Transport coming to inspect the noise pollution due to red line commuter from Bang Sue Grand Central to Taling Chan after they have received the complains by those local people who live along Bang Sue Grand Central - Talingchan line (AKA Rama 6 Line). After the inspection, Department of Rail Transport has told SRT to erect the walls along red line commuter line from Bang Sue to Taling Chan while reducing the need to blow the whistle and horns. 








"กรมราง" วัดคุณภาพเสียงรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง หลังชาวบ้านโวย เกิดมลพิษทางเสียง


กรมการขนส่งทางราง ลงพื้นที่ตรวจวัดคุณภาพเสียง ลดผลกระทบต่อ ชาวบ้าน หลังร้องเรียน รถไฟชานเมือง รถไฟฟ้า สายสีแดง ช่วงบางซ่อน-ตลิ่งชัน เสียงดัง ก่อมลพิษทางเสียง




www.thansettakij.com




https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9640000081267


----------



## Wisarut

Now, Supreme Administration Court has dismissed the legitation of BTSC vs. MRTA since MRTA has cancelled the controversial bidding, so MRTA will come up with the new bidding for the western extension of Orange Line MRT along with 30-year concession for Orange Line MRT with the new ruling and I expect BTSC to boycott the bidding for Western extension and Orange Line MRT Concession








รฟม.โล่งศาล ปค.สูงสุดสั่งจำหน่ายคดี “สายสีส้ม” ปมบีทีเอสฟ้องเพิกถอนเปลี่ยนเกณฑ์ประมูล


ศาลปกครองสูงสุดสั่งจำหน่ายคดี “บีทีเอส” ฟ้องเพิกถอนเกณฑ์ประมูลรถไฟฟ้า “สายสีส้ม” ช่วงบางขุนนนท์-มีนบุรี (สุวินทวงศ์) หลังบีทีเอสยื่นอุทธรณ์ ระบุเมื่อยกเลิกประมูลแล้ว จึงไม่มีเหตุแห่งการฟ้องคดี ด้าน รฟม.เผยประมูลใหม่




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

At least 8 bidders including 2 foreign contractors coming to purchase bidding forms for 6 contracts for Purple line extension from Tao Poon to Kru Nai at 82300 million Baht including 77300 million Baht on civil works, 1330 million Baht construction compensation and 3580 million Baht provisional sums. MRTA insising the transparency on bidding.
Bidding process started on 8 October 2021 to get the contractors signed up in January 2022 so that the works on extension will be done in December 2027. The bidding will 70% focus on technical issues and 30% focus on prices due to the lessons learnt from the Blue ring construction 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2979721895582642


----------



## Codename B

*Timeline of the next two extension to get constructed

MRT Purple Line South Extension (23.6km)*

Bidding on 8 October, winning contractors will get announced January 2022
Construction in 2022
Operational in 2027

*MRT Orange Line West Extension (13.4km)*

Bidding in October, winning contractors will get announced March-April 2022
Construction in 2022
Operational in 2028









Source: ข่าวนวัตกรรมขนส่ง เดลินิวส์


----------



## Wisarut

^^^^
After the Administration Court ruling, the next thing is the criminal charges to get 500000 Baht compensation. The bidding for Western section of Orange line MRT along with 30-year concession must go on in this October 2021. The winner of bidding will be picked in April - May 2022 and the winner for 30-year concession would be able to run Orange line MRT (Thailand Cultural Center - Suwinthawongse) in July 2025 while the western section of Orange line MRT (Bang Khun Nont - Thailand Cultural Center) will be opened in July 2028. 
https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2979740248914140


----------



## Wisarut

No ramp for wheelchairs and passengers with wheeled suitcases at Donmueang station of red line commuter? I afraid that it must be deliberated design to prevent the thieves from stealing pushcarts of Donmueang Airport



__ https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/posts/394658308680386


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Watcharaphon station (PK 21) on Ram Indra road near Watcharaphon Road between Ram Indra Soi 57 and Ram Indra Soi 59 - still working on platform and ticket selling level - next is the internal and extenal architecture 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4187367228036735



Progress on Minburi station (PK 30) on ram Khamhaeng road near Rom Klao intersection - interchange with Orange Line MRT with park and ride and maintenance center - ticket selling and platform level are one - still work on internal and external architecture 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4181245628648895



Progress on Chaewng Watthana - Pakkret Soi 28 (PK 08) on Chaeng Watthana road near Central Chaeng Watthana, the ticket selling and platform are under construction along with stairway erection - next is the internal and external architecture 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4178018258971632



Progress on Ram Indra km 9 station (PK 24) between Ram Indra Soi 54 and Ram Indra Soi 56 near Sin Phaed Hospital - now, station roof has been erected, ticket room still under construction and the track is coming out of station - next is the internal and external architecture 




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4166359566804168


----------



## Wisarut

Feeder system for Rangsit station of red Line commuter as electric Bus










1. Rangsit - Thunyaburi Klong 7 with 19.3 km and 8 stations due to the rising traffic jam at Rangsit - Nakhon Nayok (Highway 305) which can reach Klong 4 during non rush and even Klong 7 during the rush hour. This line start from Rangsit Railway station before following Rangsit - Pathum Thani road to Future Park Rangsit before following Rangsit - Nakhon Nayok road all the way to Thunyaburi Klong 7. Here is the list of station.

1) Rangsit Railway station 
2) Future Park Rangsit 
3) Klong 2 (Phra roob market) 
4) Klong 3 (Choke chai Rangsit school)
5) Klong 4 (Market Village Rangsit)
6) Klong 4-5 (Dream World - Wat Kianket)
7) Klong 5-6 (Administration Collage - Rajamangla Institute of Thunyaburi) 
8) Klong 7 (Thunyaburi Municipal)

New Dusit Zoo next to Royal Gems Golf Club between Klong 6 and Klong 7 can added later.

2. Rangsit - Thammasart University - Rangsit campus with the distance of 10.3 km and 9 stations following Premprachakorn canal road that pass Wat Premprachakron, Wat Weluwan all the way to Thammasart University, Rangsit campus

1) Rangsit Railway station
2) Wat Prem Prachakorn School near Work Point Studio
3) Prueksa Ville which had Klong Nueng Halt behind the village - could be accessed through Soi Rung Jaem Phatthana
4) Soi Mae Nueang
5) Phu Liang
6) Soi Bang Phood 2
7) Chiang Rak - at Chaiyo mansion, near Chiang rak railway station
8) Soi Ruam Jai Uthit near Wat Weluwan
9) Tammasart Rangsit

3. Rangsit - Kor Por Or - 10.6 km 9 stations This line start from Rangsit Railway station before following Rangsit - Pathum Thani road to Future Park Rangsit before following Phahonyothin until it reaches Kor Por Or station of BTS Skytrain. Sadly, the 7 station between Rangsit Railway station and Kor Por Or station of BTSC

4 Criteria for feeder system
1. Seamless connection with red line commuter
2. on schedule services
3. green transport
4. inclusive transport

Since, the feeder system has to be implemented quickly, so EV buses with capacity handle 60-120 passengers and capacity to run at 15 minute interval during rush hours and 30 minutes during non rush hour with dedicated busway, running from 5 Am to midnight is the choice instead of LRT since it must be done by 31 October 2021










ผุดฟีดเดอร์ EVBus เชื่อมสายสีแดง นำร่องรังสิต-คลอง 7 เคลียร์ 1 เลนวิ่ง ชม.เร่งด่วน


เปิดพิมพ์เขียวระบบฟีดเดอร์รถไฟฟ้าชานเมืองสายสีแดง คมนาคม-จังหวัดปทุมธานีวางแผนนำรถเมล์ EV Bus วิ่งรับ-ส่งผู้โดยสารป้อนรถไฟฟ้าแบบไร้รอยต่อ 3 เส้นทาง




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Wisarut

1 Department of rail transport have given the change of station names as follows:
1.1 Wat Cholaprathan station of Pink Line monorail => Royal Irrigation Department station since it was in front of Royal Irrigation Department

1.2 Sin Phaed station of Pink Line monorail => Ram Indra Kor Mor 9 station to be in line with the name of the community 

1.3 Phan Fah station of Purple Line MRT => Democracy Monument station to be the same as Democracy Monument of Orange Line MRT, just different station codes to be in line with the landmark and the station is just within the walking distance. 

1.4 Wongwian Yai Nuea station of Purple Line MRT => Wongwian Yai to be in line with Landmark 

1.5 Phatthanakarn station of Yellow Line Monorail => Hua mark station since it is on Sri Nakharin road near Hua Mark railway station and Hua Mark station of Airport Link within 200 - 300 meter radius which the local people are familiar with, just using the different station codes. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/999929587450652


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Metropolitan Area gears up to open two monorail lines in 2022*
The progress of the first 2 monorail lines of Pink & Yellow line are 80%

Ready to open for service for both lines, 50 stations in 2022
The Department of Railways supports the construction of a skywalk connecting various places (The city will be full of skywalks)
Currently, in Bangkok and its vicinities, train services are available in 11 routes, with a total distance of 211.94 km, 141 stations. 343 km of rails are under construction and about to get build. More than 300 stations will be gradually completed and open for service from 2022-2026, a total of 554.94 km.

Source: ข่าวนวัตกรรมขนส่ง เดลินิวส์






Pink line monorail Minburi Station with Park & Ride U/C


----------



## Wisarut

Current state of Sri Nuch station of Yellow Line monorail



__ https://www.facebook.com/Nawaratpatanakar/posts/4260324384090104



Current state of Sri Udom station of Yellow Line Monorail



__ https://www.facebook.com/Nawaratpatanakar/posts/4161225137333363


----------



## Appleich

*Filipino vlogger's train hopping experience in Bangkok, 10 rides in a day!!!*

BTS Khu Khot → Mo Chit
BTS Mo Chit → Siam
BTS Siam → Saphan Taksin
BTS Saphan Taksin → Krung Thon Buri
BTS Krung Thon Buri → Charoen Nakhon
BTS Charoen Nakhon → Krung Thon Buri
BTS Krung Thon Buri → Siam
BTS Siam → Asok
MRT Sukhumvit → Ratchadaphisek
BTS Mo Chit → Khu Khot


----------



## Codename B

*Thai Smile Bus - 500 Thai made electric bus to enter service in Bangkok metro area in October
*Comes with apps-GPS-contactless payment through app
*Set to serve 2.72 million people in Bangkok and its vicinities who travel by public transportation*

The fare for the bus can be paid by credit card and Thai Smile Bus e-tickets or scan the QR code to pay the fare. Importantly, all buses are equipped with air disinfection equipment, and follow the measures to prevent the spread of COVID-19 strictly.

There is also an application TSB GO tracking the bus with a GPS system that tracks the coordinates of the bus. Tell the number of passengers on the bus and the number of seats available. This will help passengers plan their trips efficiently. And in the future, it is ready to connect the bus-rail-boat journey in a comprehensive way.




__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/3004736099747888


----------



## kunming tiger

A much needed upgrade to the public transportation system in Bangkok.


----------



## Wisarut

kunming tiger said:


> A much needed upgrade to the public transportation system in Bangkok.


It requires private sectors' initiations though.


----------



## Wisarut

In additional to Sathon - Rama 7 Pier electric boat, there will be the feeder electric bus from EGAT and Rama 7 Pier to the following MRT stations 10 times a day:
1. EGAT – Wongsawang station of Purple Line MRT 
2. EGAT – Tao Poon station of Blue Ring MRT
3. EGAT – Bang Plad station /Bang O station of Blue Ring MRT

Furthermore, there will be feeder bus service from Rama 7 Pier to Bang Bumru station of red line commuter (5.1 km)









ลุยเดินเรือไฟฟ้า "ท่าเรือสาทร-สะพานพระราม 7" เชื่อมรถไฟฟ้าสีแดงฉิว | เดลินิวส์


กรมฯราง ลงพื้นที่ส่องบริการเชื่อมต่อขนส่งสาธารณะจากทางน้ำสู่ทางราง “อี สมาร์ท ทรานสปอร์ต” เตรียมเปิดเดินเรือไฟฟ้า เส้นทางท่าเรือสาทร-ท่าเรือสะพานพระราม 7 ส่งคนเชื่อมต่อถึงรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง “สถานีบางบำหรุ” แค่ 6 นาที




www.dailynews.co.th





EV Buses to feed Rangsit station of red line commuter to handle the passengers including senior citizens and the handicapped
1. Line 1: Rangsit - Thunyaburi Klong 7 via Highway 305 with the distance of 19.3 km
2. Line 2: Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit via Prem Prachakorn canal road and the Klong Luang road with the distance of 19.1 km - readjustable once the extension of Red line commuter to Thammasart Rangsit has become a reality 
3. Line 3; Rangsit - Kor Por Or station of BTS via Phahonyothin with the distance of 10.6 km 













คจร.ไฟเขียวผุด “มินิบัสไฟฟ้า” เชื่อมสถานีรังสิตรถไฟสีแดง-เคาะ MR-Map ลงทุนนำร่อง 4 เส้นทาง


คจร.เห็นชอบฟีดเดอร์ 3 เส้นทางเชื่อมสถานีรังสิต สายสีแดง ผุดมินิบัสไฟฟ้า มอบ ขบ.เร่งหาผู้ประกอบการ นำร่อง “รังสิต-ธัญบุรีคลอง 7” พร้อมปรับถนนทำช่องทางพิเศษ ดึงคนใช้ขนส่งสาธารณะเพิ่ม ไฟเขียว MR-Map สร้างโครงข่ายรถไฟคู่มอเตอร์เวย์




news1live.com












คจร.ไฟเขียวผุด “มินิบัสไฟฟ้า” เชื่อมสถานีรังสิตรถไฟสีแดง-เคาะ MR-Map ลงทุนนำร่อง 4 เส้นทาง


คจร.เห็นชอบฟีดเดอร์ 3 เส้นทางเชื่อมสถานีรังสิต สายสีแดง ผุดมินิบัสไฟฟ้า มอบ ขบ.เร่งหาผู้ประกอบการ นำร่อง “รังสิต-ธัญบุรีคลอง 7” พร้อมปรับถนนทำช่องทางพิเศษ ดึงคนใช้ขนส่งสาธารณะเพิ่ม ไฟเขียว MR-Map สร้างโครงข่ายรถไฟคู่มอเตอร์เวย์




mgronline.com












ผุดฟีดเดอร์ EVBus เชื่อมสายสีแดง นำร่องรังสิต-คลอง 7 เคลียร์ 1 เลนวิ่ง ชม.เร่งด่วน


เปิดพิมพ์เขียวระบบฟีดเดอร์รถไฟฟ้าชานเมืองสายสีแดง คมนาคม-จังหวัดปทุมธานีวางแผนนำรถเมล์ EV Bus วิ่งรับ-ส่งผู้โดยสารป้อนรถไฟฟ้าแบบไร้รอยต่อ 3 เส้นทาง




www.prachachat.net












คจร. ไฟเขียวจัดรถเมล์อีวีเชื่อมสถานีรังสิตรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง 3 เส้นทาง | เดลินิวส์


คจร. ไฟเขียวฟีดเดอร์เชื่อม “สถานีรังสิต” รถไฟฟ้าสีแดง 3 เส้นทาง สั่ง ขบ. หาผู้ประกอบการใช้รถแบบอีวี พร้อมมอบ ทล.-จ.ปทุมธานี ปรับปรุงถนน 3 เส้นทาง เคาะแผนแม่บทพัฒนาขนส่งสาธารณะ 3 จังหวัด รองรับอีอีซี สั่งลุย MR-Map ประเดิม 4 เส้นทาง




www.dailynews.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3004042809817217





__ https://www.facebook.com/news1feed/posts/343415904186853


----------



## Wisarut

After the issue of VO Cost overrun has been cleared, SRT is going to call for 4 extensions of red line commuter with the total distance of 53.84 km and the price tag of 67,500 Million which have EIA clearance
1. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8.84 km) at 6,570 Million Baht
2. Talingchan - Salaya (14.8 km) at 10,200 Million Baht
3. Talingchan - Siriraj (4.3 km) at 6,640 Million Baht
4. Bang sue - Hua Lamphong, Bang Sue - Hua Mark (25.9 km Missing Link including Bang Sue - Makkasan [5 km] and Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong [7 km]) at 44,100 million Baht

There are 2 choices for this PPP which needs commercial development around station areas would have to take into account.
1. SRT investing on the civil works while private sector investing on rolling stocks and regular maintenance.
2. Private sector investing all.
The final settlement for PPP would be done in November 2021.
The bidding would have to be handled in January - February 2022 with a hope to be done in December 2025.
Hope that the first year of service will have daily passengers will be as follows:
28,150 persons a day on Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit section
47,570 persons a day on Talingchan - Salaya
55,200 persons a day on Talingchan - Siriraj
For the missing links (Bang sue - Hua Lamphong, Bang Sue - Hua Mark), SRT will have to make a settlement with CP All who runs High Speed connecting three Airport. The one who takes charge in construction will have to pay for the construction of both missing link and Bangsue - Phyathai section of High Speed connecting three Airport.








__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3005463729675125


----------



## Codename B

*Four Red Line Extension to get constructed next year*
*4 lines 53.8 km, 6.7 billion baht
*Bidding in Jan 2022
*Construction will take 4 years and all 4 extensions will open for service at the same time in 2026

1. Rangsit - Thammasart University-Rangsit (8.84 km)
2. Taling Chan - Salaya (14.8 km)
3. Taling Chan - Siriraj (4.3 km)
4. Bang sue - Hua Lamphong & Bang Sue - Hua Mak (25.9 km Missing Link)









Source: ข่าวนวัตกรรมขอส่งเดลินิวส์

*The four red line extensions*








Map by BKK Rail App


----------



## Wisarut

Ten facts about Bang Na - Suvannabhum Airport LRT 😁 🔵🚈 👉👉

----- Fact No. 1️⃣ -----
This line has not gotten the official color code yet. So, it has to use azure color or green color 

----- Fact No. 2️⃣ -----
This Bang Na - Suvannabhum Airport LRT line follows much of Thappharat Highway (AKA Bang Na - Trat Highway) from Bang Na intersection all the way to the Southern gate of Suvannabhum Airport before turning left to end up at Southern terminal with 14 stations and 19.7 km with depot and maintenance center in front of Thana City near the Southern gate on 29 rai of land (4.64 hectares). 


----- Fact No. 3️⃣ -----
This line will be built into 2 phases since AOT has not come up with the plan for Southern terminal yet. 

Phase 1: Bang Na - Thana City - 14.6 km (Depot) - 12 stations 
Phase 2: Thana City - Suvannabhum Airport (South) - 5.1 km - 2 stations 


----- Fact No. 4️⃣ -----
Using LRT just like the driverless Bombardier used in Kelana Jaya Line of KL that uses Bombardier since the number of passengers on this route would be 10000 - 50000 passengers/hour/direction, not justified for Heavy rail. However, it is subjected to Change


----- Fact No. 5️⃣ -----
This line will interchange with

🟢 BTSC Skytrain at Bang Na station with 150 meter skywalk to connecting with the existing skywalk from Udomsuk station and Bang Na station with travellators. However, the project advocates say nothing about major improvement on the existing skywalks which has become increasingly deteriorated which is the big disappointment that the connecting with Bang Na station is not going to be convenient as we have placed high expectation to reach both Bangkok Mall and Bang Na station 😭

🟡BTSC Yellow Line monorail with 180 meter skywalk connecting with Wat Sri Iam - this connection is quite convenient though

----- Fact No. 6️⃣ -----
Places for pillars? Mostly are the moat between the main route and side route on the right hand side of Theppharat highway with some exception at the ramps and toll gates. Look at the escalators and stairways, it would cause the reduction of footpaths to 1.55 meters which is too little. 😰

---- Fact No. 7️⃣ -----
This LRT would be even higher than Bang na - Bang pakong Expressway by 2 meters! 

🚗 Bang na - Bang pakong Expressway is 19 meters height
-----
🚈 Bang Na - Kanchanaphisek section will be 20 meters height
🚈 Kanchanaphisek - Thana City - Suvannabhum section will be 16.5 meters height
-----
🚈 The Wat Salute Interchange near Mega Bangna) section will be 23 meters height ⛱🌪🌪

----- Fact No. 8️⃣ -----
Station names are subjected to change since some still use obsolete names, the name not in line with yellow line or so. 


---- Fact No. 9️⃣ -----
This Bang Na - Suvannabhum Airport LRT line is under PPP with three choices

📍 PPP Net Cost 

📍 PPP Gross Cost 

📍 PPP Modified Gross Cost 

-----------------
Let's see which offer the best deals which will be done in February 2022

----- Fact No.🔟 -----
Timeline : The line will be opened in 2029 though.




__ https://www.facebook.com/livingpopth/posts/1206493539864315


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Is there any plan to extend BTS line from National Stadium?










[Taken from Thairish Times - 



 ]


----------



## Wisarut

Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> Is there any plan to extend BTS line from National Stadium?
> 
> View attachment 2096558
> 
> 
> [Taken from Thairish Times -
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Better wait until red line commuter extension to Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong has become a reality first to justify the extension to Yotse to interchange with red line commuter.


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Wisarut said:


> Better wait until red line commuter extension to Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong has become a reality first to justify the extension to Yotse to interchange with red line commuter.


I was *asking*, not requesting. Please read carefully.

Also, I've no idea where is Yotse & certainly *didn't ask* for where it should extend.


----------



## Codename B

Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> Is there any plan to extend BTS line from National Stadium?
> 
> View attachment 2096558
> 
> 
> [Taken from Thairish Times -
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Only by one station, Yotse station to connect with the red line missing link extension, however this station has been absent from the master plan since the M-Map and now M2-Map, and the reason is possibly (and definitely) because of the fact that the station must be underground, since it will be entering old town area (past the toll road), and I guess they won’t invest that much for just a one station extension.

If ever built the station would be underground around this area.


----------



## Yappofloyd

Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> I was *asking*, not requesting. Please read carefully.
> 
> Also, I've no idea where is Yotse & certainly *didn't ask* for where it should extend.


The very informative Khun Wisarut was answering your query, it is normal expression for him to start a reply "better wait..." as the context in BKK is that projects/exts are always delayed. With respect, don't take his helpful reply in another way. Khun Codename has provided with specific location details and there is also provided on the Wiki page.

Two other facts to note which may be of interest is that original plan for the BTS Silom line west extension was for it to be some 12km underground from Nat Stadium (W1) via Ratchadamnoen Klang Ave, Rattanakosin and under the river to terminate at Phran Nokion the Bangkok Noi/Thonburi side to interchange with the Blue line at Fai Chai. Once this was built, the 2 BTS were then going to be modified and routes swapped at Siam so that this extension along the Sukhumvit line to the now built Samut Prakhan ext (Kheha station) and not Silom.

You can see this previous proposed alignment in Khun Zoowatch's 2005 System Map. Also, on page 2, post #29 of this thread .










However, this extension was later truncated and changed to a new MRT Orange line route (west extension) which will run underground along Ratchadamnoen Klang Ave for much of the same alignment terminating at Bang Khun Non to interchange with the MRT Blue Line.

Personally, I think that this was a mistake as the original BTS Silom line west ext alignment provided much better overall connectivity for more pax between central BKK (Siam) and the Grand Palace/Sanam Luang/Rattanakosin institutional & tourist precinct. Moving the Orange line away from the transport hub of Victory Monument was also a mistake. The original alignment of both lines (BTS west ext and MRT Orange) also provided good east west connectivity options between other N-S lines. Anyway, cest la vie....


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

Thank you to both *Codename B *& *Yappofloyd *for the explanations. Much clearer that what Wisarut wrote.

As a non-Thai, most of us don't know much about the facts on BTS & of it simply ended there in the centre of Bangkok makes it such a curiosity.


----------



## Wisarut

Yappofloyd said:


> The very informative Khun Wisarut was answering your query, it is normal expression for him to start a reply "better wait..." as the context in BKK is that projects/exts are always delayed. With respect, don't take his helpful reply in another way. Khun Codename has provided with specific location details and there is also provided on the Wiki page.
> 
> Two other facts to note which may be of interest is that original plan for the BTS Silom line west extension was for it to be some 12km underground from Nat Stadium (W1) via Ratchadamnoen Klang Ave, Rattanakosin and under the river to terminate at Phran Nokion the Bangkok Noi/Thonburi side to interchange with the Blue line at Fai Chai. Once this was built, the 2 BTS were then going to be modified and routes swapped at Siam so that this extension along the Sukhumvit line to the now built Samut Prakhan ext (Kheha station) and not Silom.
> 
> You can see this previous proposed alignment in Khun Zoowatch's 2005 System Map. Also, on page 2, post #29 of this thread .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this extension was later truncated and changed to a new MRT Orange line route (west extension) which will run underground along Ratchadamnoen Klang Ave for much of the same alignment terminating at Bang Khun Non to interchange with the MRT Blue Line.
> 
> Personally, I think that this was a mistake as the original BTS Silom line west ext alignment provided much better overall connectivity for more pax between central BKK (Siam) and the Grand Palace/Sanam Luang/Rattanakosin institutional & tourist precinct. Moving the Orange line away from the transport hub of Victory Monument was also a mistake. The original alignment of both lines (BTS west ext and MRT Orange) also provided good east west connectivity options between other N-S lines. Anyway, cest la vie....


Yah, You are right for the change on the route of Orange Line MRT to please the owner of the Mall along with the owner of King Power Duty free at Soi Rang Nam who lobbied for such a change and the owner of Pratoo Nam instead of sticking with the route to Victory Monument.

Furthermore, the transfer of Dusit Zoo land back to the real owner land the land (also the same owner of the land that become Pratoo Nam market) has reduced much prospect on the construction of Orange Line trough Rajvithi Road even though Rajabhat Suan Dusit and Rajabhat Suan Sunanada have been spared from land returning.

Let's see whether the Azure Line would be implemented as the replacement for Orange Line MRT which have the route changed. Furthermore, Let's see which line of MRT or Monorail will be implemented to feed Talad Ploo Railway station once the red line commuter extension from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong to Mahachai has been implemented, Either Blue Ring extension from Tha Phra or Grey Line Monorail to replace the not so popular BRT or something else. 



Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> Thank you to both *Codename B *& *Yappofloyd *for the explanations. Much clearer that what Wisarut wrote.
> 
> As a non-Thai, most of us don't know much about the facts on BTS & of it simply ended there in the centre of Bangkok makes it such a curiosity.


Well, a lot of political football and lobbying have compelled me NOT to give more details since other people would be able to give much more details to be shown here.


----------



## Wisarut

chaodeknoi2016 said:


> Can you building a APM?


On that issue of APM at Suvannabhum, better wait until the SAT1 building of Suvannabhum Airport has been opened in April 2023 though




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3011639539057544


----------



## Wisarut

JaJaWa said:


> Any images of the ARL rebrand to (A)ERA? Can't see anything online.


Look at their works at Phaythai station here





Look at their works at Rajprarob station here


----------



## Wisarut

Progress of Pink line Monorail on 30 September 2021
Overall 81.16% done 







Civil Works 82.58% done







Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock 78.89% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4298612710245519



Progress of Yellow line Monorail on 30 September 2021
Overall 84.90% done 







Civil Works 87.07% done







Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock 82.06% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1451763925197381


----------



## Wisarut

Treasure troves under the sun for Red line commuter concession and 4 extensions with total price tag of 340,273.32 Million Baht, so SRT needs PPP of 231,440.31 million Baht after SRT has already invested on red line commuter networks at
108,833.01 Million Baht. Let's see the study results in May 2022 while drafting the TOR for this PPP in March 2022 before picking the winner in May 2022.

The four extensions which need to be done :


Rangsit - Thammasart University Rangsit campus (8.84 km at 6,570.40 Million Bah with 4 stations - Klong Nueng, Bangkok University, Chiang Rak, Thammasart University - Rangsit Campus) all at Grade with the first year daily passengers at 29,900 passengers a day - has EIA clearance but need to be revised and submitted to Environmental Board.
Taling Chan - Salaya (14.8 km at 10,202.18 million Baht) with Salaya, Salathamsob, Kanchanaphisek, Ban Chimplee .... mixed with elevate track an at grade track 
Taling Chan - Siriraj (4.3 km at 6,645.03 million Baht) with the new platform for interchanging at Taling Chan, Talingchan floating market at Bang Ramad, Charan Sanitwongse, and Siriraj .... mixed with elevate track an at grade track with the first year daily passengers from Siriraj to Salayas at 38,700 passengers a day - already have EIA clearance since 2016 and cabinet approval in 2019
Missing Link (Bang Sue - Phyathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark, Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong) 25.9 km at 44,157.76 million Baht with station at Hua Mark, Ram Khamhaeng, Makkasan, Phyathai, Bang Sue Central, Rajvithi, Samsen, Yommarat, Yotse, Hua Lamphong with EIA clearance in 2012 and Cabinet approval in 2016
 PPP is due o the issue of Variation Order (one kind of cost overrun) at 10,345 million Bah ... SRT would come to deal with service and construction until the concession holder to handle operation and maintenance in 2026 after the bidding in 2024. Nevertheless, SRT would have to call a bidding for civil works on these 4 extensions first so as to be done in 2025.

เปิดขุมทรัพย์สุดขอบฟ้าการรถไฟ 4 เส้นทางต่อขยาย+สายสีแดง 2.3 แสนล้าน


----------



## Codename B

sarawatine said:


> When the Silom Line will be extending to Taling Chan (or it could be more further north)?
> 
> BTW honestly if the Siriraj branch doesn't merge with Orange line, it will better to develop it. Maybe it could be a long cut to Suphanburi and make a commuter service just until Nonthaburi. Also I think it's great to make shortcut from Bang Baru to Ramathibodi Hospital.


No plan to extend Silom line for now. Not even in the current phase 2 master plan.

The red line branch line to Siriraj along with other red line extensions will get constructed next year. 








SRT aims to have all Red Line extensions running by 2025


The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) announced on Thursday that all Red Line extensions will be up for service in 2025.




www.nationthailand.com


----------



## Codename B

*Pink Line Monorail *
“The first train moves from Depot to PK30 station for the first time, before starting to run along Ram Inthra Road.”




__ https://www.facebook.com/113530000438213/posts/388476882943522


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Wisarut said:


> On that issue of APM at Suvannabhum, better wait until the SAT1 building of Suvannabhum Airport has been opened in April 2023 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3011639539057544





Wisarut said:


> MRTA Board have no choice but to give 290 days extension for BTSC and STECON to construct pink line monorail due to the political football at both Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) near Siam Park due to the demands to construct the flyover across the intersection and Nonthaburi Government Complex station (PK01) due to the complains by those officers in Nonthaburi Government Complex along with Covid-19 epidemic. Worse still is the flood way project by Highway Department has caused the delay on the construction of Laksi District station (PK13), Chaeng Watthana Government Complex station (PK 12) and Chaeng Watthana 14 (PK 11) along with the construction of Bulk Substation 02) at Pakkret Intersection station (PK06).
> 
> 
> the opening of Pink line monorail in partial operation manners will be as follows:
> Phase 1: June 2022 => Opening Minburi (PK30) - Chaeng Watthana Government Complex station (PK 12) with the distance of 21 km with interchange to BTS Skytrain at Wat Phra Sri Mahathat (PK16) and Red Line Commuter at Lak Si station (PK14) but without opening Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) near Siam Park
> Phase 2: August 2022 => Opening Minburi (PK30) - Cholaprathat (PK 05) with the distance of 29 km even though Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) near Siam Park remains closed.
> Phase 3; July 2023 => Full opening Minburi (PK30) - Nonthaburi Government Complex station (PK01)
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3007315479489950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "รถไฟฟ้าสีชมพู" เปิดบริการเฟสแรก มิ.ย.65 "มีนบุรี-ศูนย์ราชการเฉลิมพระเกียรติ" | เดลินิวส์
> 
> 
> บอร์ด รฟม. ขยายเวลาก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้าสีชมพูออกไปอีก 290 วัน ส่องไทม์ไลน์เปิดบริการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีชมพู แบ่ง 3 เฟส ประเดิม มิ.ย.65 เฟสแรก มีนบุรี-ศูนย์ราชการเฉลิมพระเกียรติ ขณะที่เฟสสอง มีนบุรี-กรมชลประทาน ก่อนเปิดเต็มรูปแบบตลอดเส้น มีนบุรี-ศูนย์ราชการนนทบุรี ก.ค.66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailynews.co.th


no, a apm is for connecting between Noppharat Ratchathani and Siam Park.


----------



## Wisarut

chaodeknoi2016 said:


> no, a apm is for connecting between Noppharat Ratchathani and Siam Park.


If the route IS NOT in the plan, forget it!

BTW, those Orange Line MRT, Pink monorail and yellow Monorail have to deal with the flood season in this October - November due to the rising tide though








ถก 3 รถไฟฟ้า ส้ม,ชมพู,เหลือง ขวางทางน้ำ กทม.เตรียมหารือ รฟม.แก้ปัญหา


นายศักดิ์ชัย บุญมา รองผู้ว่าฯกทม. กล่าวว่า จากการตรวจโครงการก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้าในพื้นที่กรุงเทพฯ พบว่า หลายจุดที่มีผลกระทบและกีดขวางทางระบายน้ำ




www.thairath.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse on 30 September 2021:

Overall Civil Works is 86.26 % done , 0.59% faster than expected goal

Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 91.70% done

Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark by CKST Joint Venture - 87.67% done

Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 84.48% done

Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 79.01% done

Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 86.29% done

Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 76.21% done




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1203463440133005



Yellow Line MRT from Ladphrao to Samrong on 30 September 2021:





















Overall Progress 84.90% done







Civil Works 87.07% done







Electro mechanic system 82.06% done




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1451763925197381



Pink Line MRT from Nonthaburi Government Complex to Minburi on 30 September 2021:





















Overall Progress 81.16% done







Civil Works 82.58% done







Electro mechanic system 78.89% done




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4298612710245519


----------



## Wisarut

wwc234 said:


> *“รถไฟสีแดง” อภิมหาโปรเจกต์ 3 แสนล้าน จับตาเลือกโมเดล PPP “รัฐลงโยธาเอง/เอกชนสัมปทานเหมาเข่ง”
> เผยแพร่: 14 ต.ค. 2564 07:58 ปรับปรุง: 14 ต.ค. 2564 07:58 โดย: ผู้จัดการออนไลน์*
> ปลายเดือนกันยายน 2564 การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟท.) ได้จัดสัมมนาปฐมนิเทศ โครงการศึกษาทบทวน และวิเคราะห์ความเหมาะสมของโครงการ จัดทำเอกสารประกวดราคาและการดำเนินงานตามพระราชบัญญัติการร่วมลงทุนระหว่างรัฐและเอกชน พ.ศ. 2562 ของโครงการระบบรถไฟชานเมือง (สายสีแดง) ซึ่งเป็นการนำเสนอผลศึกษาโครงการ รับฟังความคิดเห็น เปิดแผนลงทุนเมกะโปรเจกต์มูลค่ากว่า 3 แสนล้านบาท ให้เอกชนเข้ามาร่วมลงทุน (PPP) ตามนโยบาย “ศักดิ์สยาม ชิดชอบ” รัฐมนตรีว่าการกระทรวงคมนาคม ซึ่งปรับเปลี่ยนจากเดิมที่มติคณะกรรมการนโยบายรัฐวิสาหกิจ (คนร.) กำหนดให้ รฟท.ตั้งบริษัทลูกขึ้นมาบริหารรถไฟสายสีแดง โดยการอัปเกรด บริษัท รถไฟฟ้า ร.ฟ.ท.จำกัด (รฟฟท.) โดยเห็นว่าแนวทาง PPP จะสอดคล้องกับแผนฟื้นฟู และลดภาระการลงทุนด้านการเงินของรฟท.และหลุดพ้นจาก ขาดทุน
> 
> เมื่อนโยบายปรับเปลี่ยน รฟท.จึงได้จ้างกลุ่มบริษัทที่ปรึกษา มี 6 บริษัท ประกอบด้วย บริษัท เอเชี่ยน เอ็นจิเนียริ่งคอนซัลแต้นส์ จำกัด บริษัท ทีม คอนซัลติ้ง เอนจิเนียริ่ง แอนด์แมเนจเมนท์ จำกัด (มหาชน) บริษัท เอ็มเอชพีเอ็ม จำกัด บริษัท พีเอสเค คอนซัลแทนส์ จำกัด บริษัท เอ็ม เอ คอนซัลแตนท์ จำกัด และบริษัท ทีแอลที คอนซัลแตนส์ จำกัด
> 
> ไทม์ไลน์การศึกษาร่วมลงทุน PPP รถไฟสายสีแดงจะใช้เวลา 12 เดือน (เดือน มิ.ย. 2564-พ.ค. 2565) ซึ่งในเดือน ต.ค. 2564 นี้จะมีการสัมมนาทบทวนสำรวจความสนใจของผู้ประกอบการเอกชน (Market Sounding) ครั้งที่ 1 และทำ Market Sounding ครั้งที่ 2 ประมาณกลางเดือน เม.ย. 2565 เพื่อจัดทำสรุปรายงาน PPP ทำร่างประกาศ TOR และร่างสัญญาร่วมลงทุนฯ ในเดือน พ.ค. 2565
> 
> คาดว่ากระบวนการสรรหาเอกชนร่วมลงทุนจะใช้เวลาประมาณ 14 เดือน (ประมาณเดือน มิ.ย. 2565-ก.ค. 2566)
> 
> @ปมงาน VO ทำค่าก่อสร้างสายสีแดงโป่ง 10,345 ล้านบาท จุดหักเห PPP ส่วนต่อขยาย
> 
> ปัญหากรณีสายสีแดงมีค่าก่อสร้างเพิ่ม (Variation Order : VO) ประมาณ 10,345 ล้านบาท โดยเฉพาะสัญญาที่ 1 (สถานีกลางบางซื่อและศูนย์ซ่อมบำรุง) จากการรื้อย้ายสาธารณูปโภค ท่อน้ำมัน ที่องค์การความร่วมมือระหว่างประเทศของญี่ปุ่น (ไจป้า) ปฏิเสธที่จะให้เงินกู้เพิ่ม ขณะที่การเสนอ ครม.เพื่อขอใช้เงินกู้ภายในประเทศจะต้องประกวดราคาใหม่ตามระเบียบพัสดุการจัดซื้อจัดจ้างใหม่ “เรื่องนี้กลายเป็นปัญหาจุกอกทั้งคมนาคม-รฟท. เพราะผู้รับเหมาได้ทำงานล่วงหน้าไปก่อนแล้ว...การนำค่างาน VO ไปรวมกับ PPP เพื่อหลีกเลี่ยงการของบเพิ่มจึงน่าจะเป็นทางออก”
> 
> โดยแนวคิดแรกเริ่ม การให้เอกชนเข้ามาร่วมลงทุน (PPP) สายสีแดงนั้นจะเป็นการบริหารการเดินรถ และการก่อสร้างสายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยายทั้งหมด 4 เส้นทาง วงเงินกว่า 6.7 หมื่นล้านบาท ซึ่งเอกชนต้องชำระคืนค่าระบบและขบวนรถที่ภาครัฐได้ลงทุนไปก่อน เหมือนโครงการรถไฟความเร็วสูงเชื่อม 3 สนามบิน
> 
> @ สายสีแดง สุดอภิมหาโปรเจกต์มูลค่าลงทุนรวมกว่า 3.4 แสนล้าน
> 
> สำหรับโครงการรถไฟชานเมืองสายสีแดงนั้นมี 3 ส่วน ได้แก่
> 
> 1 . ส่วนที่ก่อสร้างแล้วเสร็จ ช่วงบางซื่อ-รังสิต ระยะทาง 26.3 กม. มี 10 สถานี ช่วงบางซื่อ-ตลิ่งชัน ระยะทาง 15.3 กม. มี 3 สถานี เงินลงทุน 108,833.01 ล้านบาท ซึ่งมีการลงทุนไปแล้ว กำหนดเปิดให้บริการเชิงพาณิชย์ปลายเดือน พ.ย. 2564
> 
> 2. ส่วนต่อขยาย 4 เส้นทาง วงเงินรวม 79,322.57 ล้านบาท คือ
> 
> ช่วงรังสิต-มหาวิทยาลัยธรรมศาสตร์ ศูนย์รังสิต ระยะทาง 8.84 กม. มี 4 สถานี เงินลงทุน 6,570.40 ล้านบาท,
> 
> ช่วงตลิ่งชัน-ศาลายา ระยะทาง 14.8 กม. มี 6 สถานี เงินลงทุน 10,202.18 ล้านบาท,
> 
> ช่วงตลิ่งชัน-ศิริราช ระยะทาง 5.7 กม. มี 3 สถานี 6,645.03 ล้านบาท,
> 
> ช่วงบางซื่อ-พญาไท-มักกะสัน-หัวหมาก-หัวลำโพง (Missing Link) ระยะทาง 25.9 กม. มี 9 สถานี เงินลงทุน 44,157.76 ล้านบาท
> 
> ครม.อนุมัติโครงการแล้ว อยู่ระหว่างเตรียมประกวดราคาก่อสร้างงานโยธา
> 
> โดยช่วงตลิ่งชัน-ศาลายา จะมีงานก่อสร้างสถานีเพิ่มเติม 3 สถานี (สถานีสะพานพระราม 6 สถานีบางกรวย-กฟผ. และสถานีบ้านฉิมพลี)
> 
> 3. ค่าลงทุนงานระบบและจัดหาขบวนรถ วงเงิน 131,073.74 ล้านบาท และค่าลงทุนงานเพิ่มเติมในอนาคต วงเงิน 21,044 ล้านบาท
> 
> ที่ปรึกษาโครงการฯ ได้นำเสนอข้อมูล PPP ประกอบด้วย การบริหารการเดินรถและซ่อมบำรุง รวมถึงการบริหารสถานีในโครงข่ายสายสีแดงตลอดแนวเส้นทาง
> 
> แนวทางการลงทุน PPP รัฐจะรับผิดชอบการจัดกรรมสิทธิ์ที่ดิน โดยรัฐและเอกชนแบ่งสัดส่วนการลงทุนในโครงสร้างพื้นฐาน งานโยธา (Civil Work) ระบบรถไฟฟ้า (M&E) และการจัดซื้อขบวนรถไฟฟ้า (Rollingstock) และเอกชนรับผิดชอบการเดินรถและซ่อมบำรุง (O&M)
> 
> ขณะที่ PPP ยังจะสามารถแบ่งออกเป็น 3 รูปแบบ คือ
> 
> PPP-1 เอกชนลงทุนงานโยธา+งานระบบรถไฟฟ้า+จัดซื้อขบวนรถ+ดำเนินงานและบำรุงรักษา+ลงทุนเพิ่มเติม
> 
> PPP-2 รัฐลงทุนงานโยธา ส่วนเอกชนลงทุนงานระบบรถไฟฟ้า+จัดซื้อขบวนรถ+ดำเนินงานและบำรุงรักษา+ลงทุนเพิ่มเติม
> 
> PPP-3 รัฐลงทุนงานโยธา+ระบบรถไฟฟ้า ส่วนเอกชนลงทุนจัดซื้อขบวนรถ+ดำเนินงานและบำรุงรักษา+ลงทุนเพิ่มเติม
> 
> นอกจากนี้ยังมีแนวทาง PSC คือ รัฐจะรับผิดชอบการจัดกรรมสิทธิ์ที่ดินและเป็นผู้ลงทุนโครงสร้างพื้นฐานงานโยธา (Civil Work) ระบบรถไฟฟ้า (M&E) และการจัดซื้อขบวนรถไฟฟ้า (Rollingstock) ส่วนเอกชนรับผิดชอบการเดินรถและซ่อมบำรุง (O&M) ตามระเบียบจัดซื้อจัดจ้าง
> 
> 
> ส่วนผลประโยชน์จากโครงการ จะมาจากค่าโดยสารรายได้เชิงพาณิชย์ และรายได้อื่นๆ โดยมีสมมติฐานในการวิเคราะห์ ระยะเวลาสัมปทานโครงการ 30-50 ปี อัตราคิดลดร้อยละ 5 อัตราเงินเฟ้อร้อยละ 1.5 ต่อปี (เฉลี่ยย้อนหลัง 10 ปี ตั้งแต่ปี พ.ศ. 2553 ถึง 2562) อัตราการปรับรายได้ (3% ปรับทุก 2 ปี) การคำนวณค่าเสื่อมราคาพิจารณาแบบเส้นตรง และภาษีเงินได้ร้อยละ 20 ต่อปี
> 
> ซึ่งตัวแปรสำคัญของรายได้คือปริมาณผู้โดยสาร แต่ที่ผ่านมาผลศึกษาตัวเลขคาดการณ์ผู้โดยสารรถไฟฟ้าทุกสาย กับปริมาณผู้โดยสารที่ใช้จริงเมื่อเปิดให้บริการมักจะต่ำกว่าที่ประมาณการไว้ 50% โดยช่วงบางซื่อ-รังสิต คาดการณ์ผู้โดยสาร 72,390 คน-เที่ยว/วัน แผนเปิดบริการปี 2564 ช่วงรังสิต-มธ.รังสิต คาดมีผู้โดยสาร 29,900 คน-เที่ยว/วัน แผนเปิดบริการปี 2569 ช่วงบางซื่อ-ตลิ่งชัน คาดมีผู้โดยสาร 26,670 คน-เที่ยว/วัน แผนเปิดบริการปี 2564 ช่วงตลิ่งชัน-ศาลายา, ช่วงตลิ่งชัน-ศิริราช คาดมีผู้โดยสาร 38,700 คน-เที่ยว/วัน แผนเปิดบริการปี 2569 ช่วง Missing Link คาดมีผู้โดยสาร 69,100 คน-เที่ยว/วัน แผนเปิดบริการปี 2571
> 
> @“ศักดิ์สยาม” กลับลำ สร้างส่วนต่อขยาย 4 เส้นทางเอง-PPP ระบบ O&M
> 
> ล่าสุด ศักดิ์สยาม ชิดชอบ สั่ง รฟท.นำงานโยธาส่วนต่อขยาย 4 เส้นทาง วงเงินกว่า 6.7 หมื่นล้านบาท มาประมูลก่อน โดยมองว่าช่วงรังสิต-ม.ธรรมศาสตร์มีความพร้อมที่สุด และยังเป็นศูนย์การเดินทางโซนด้านเหนือของ กทม. มีชุมชนที่อยู่อาศัย และสถาบันการศึกษาหนาแน่น
> 
> “เส้นทางไหนพร้อมให้ รฟท.เปิดประมูลก่อสร้างโยธาไปก่อน หากก่อสร้างเสร็จสามารถเดินรถได้ทันที เพราะมีบริษัทลูก รฟฟท.ทำหน้าที่เดินรถสายสีแดงอยู่แล้วในปัจจุบัน ไม่มีปัญหา ซึ่งรถไฟสายสีแดงเป็นโครงข่ายหลักของระบบราง มีจุดเชื่อมต่อกับรถไฟฟ้าหลายสาย และสามารถจัดทำระบบฟีดเดอร์ร่วมกับขนส่งสาธารณะอื่น รวมถึงการพัฒนาพื้นที่รอบสถานี จึงเป็นเส้นทางที่มีความสำคัญในการเดินทางของประชาชน ที่มีความสะดวก รวดเร็ว และช่วยประหยัดทั้งเวลาและค่าใช้จ่าย”
> 
> ส่วนการให้เอกชนร่วมลงทุนสายสีแดงซึ่ง รฟท.อยู่ระหว่างศึกษานั้น จะเป็นการร่วมลงทุนในส่วนของงานเดินรถ และซ่อมบำรุง (Operation & Maintenance : O&M) ทั้งช่วงแรกและส่วนต่อขยาย ไม่รวมงานโยธา
> 
> สำหรับเงินลงทุนก่อสร้างสายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยายทั้ง 4 เส้นทางนั้น สามารถใช้เงินกู้ หรือ
> กองทุนไทยแลนด์ฟิวเจอร์ฟันด์ (กองทุนรวมโครงสร้างพื้นฐาน) ซึ่งทางสำนักงานบริหารหนี้สาธารณะ (สบน.) จะเป็นผู้พิจารณาต่อไป
> 
> @ เร่งทบทวนแบบและร่างทีโออาร์ คาดประมูลช่วงรังสิต-ม.ธรรมศาสตร์ ปี 65
> 
> แหล่งข่าวจาก รฟท.กล่าวว่า สายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยายออกแบบไว้หลายปีแล้ว ปัจจุบันสภาพกายภาพเปลี่ยนไปมากและต้นทุนค่าวัสดุต่างๆ ก็เพิ่มสูงขึ้นมากเช่นกัน รฟท.จึงให้ที่ปรึกษาทบทวน อัปเดตแบบ วงเงินค่าก่อสร้าง และจัดทำร่างทีโออาร์ ซึ่งคาดว่าเส้นทางรังสิต-ม.ธรรมศาสตร์จะมีความพร้อมและประมูลได้ก่อน โดยใช้เวลาศึกษาทบทวนประมาณ 6 เดือน จากนั้นจะสรุปและนำเสนอ ครม.อนุมัติอีกครั้ง เนื่องจากต้องประมูลตามระเบียบใหม่ E-Bidding และวงเงินโครงการอาจจะเปลี่ยน คาดว่าจะเปิดประมูลได้ในปี 2565
> 
> “สายตลิ่งชัน-ศาลายา-ศิริราช กายภาพตามแนวเส้นทางเปลี่ยนไม่มาก แต่มีจุดสำคัญคือ ช่วงเข้าสถานีศิริราชที่มีรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ต้องลงพื้นที่สำรวจโครงสร้างจะวางกันอย่างไรเพราะค่อนข้างยุ่งยาก ส่วนสายเหนืออาจจะมีแนวท่อบ้าง ช่วงสามเสนมีเวนคืน และมีผู้บุกรุกที่ต้องเคลียร์ ช่วง missing link มีตอม่อโฮปเวลล์เหลืออีกเล็กน้อย และมีผนังโครงสร้างอุโมงค์ร่วมกับโครงการรถไฟความเร็วสูงเชื่อม 3 สนามบินจากสามเสน-บางซื่อ และต้องไม่ให้เกิดปัญหางาน VO เหมือนช่วงบางซื่อ-รังสิต” แหล่งข่าวกล่าว
> 
> @ลงทุนสูงปรี๊ด! สัมปทาน 50 ปี พ่วงพัฒนาที่ดินเชิงพาณิชย์จูงใจเอกชน
> 
> 
> จากการศึกษารถไฟสายสีแดงมีวงเงินลงทุนรวมกว่า 3.4 แสนล้านบาท ถือว่าสูงมาก ขณะที่โมเดล PPP มีแบบ Net Cost ซึ่งใช้ในรถไฟฟ้าสีน้ำเงิน คือเอกชนจัดเก็บรายได้ และเดินรถ ซ่อมบำรุง โดยจ่ายค่าสัมปทานให้รัฐ หรือใช้รูปแบบรับเงินสนับสนุน
> 
> แบบ Gross Cost ใช้ในรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วง คือรัฐจัดเก็บรายได้ ส่วนเอกชนเดินรถและซ่อมบำรุง โดยรัฐจ่ายค่าเดินรถอัตราคงที่
> 
> แบบ Modified Gross Cost คือรัฐจัดเก็บรายได้ ส่วนเอกชนเดินรถและซ่อมบำรุง โดยรัฐจ่ายค่าเดินรถอัตราคงที่+โบนัส
> 
> ที่ปรึกษาระบุว่า หลักการ PPP เอกชนจะต้องสามารถสร้างรายได้และมีกำไร จึงจะจูงใจในการเข้ามาลงทุน ซึ่งกรณีที่การลงทุนมีมูลค่าสูง หากผลตอบแทนต่ำ รัฐต้องขยายแนวทางการสร้างรายได้ หรือสนับสนุนส่งเสริม เช่น ยกเว้นภาษี หรือเสียภาษีเฉพาะส่วนที่เป็นกำไร หากยังไม่คุ้มค่า จะพิจารณาเรื่องขยายอายุสัมปทานจาก 30 ปี เป็น 50 ปี หากยังไม่พอ ต้องมองไปที่การพัฒนาพื้นที่รอบๆ สถานีเพื่อเพิ่มรายได้เชิงพาณิชย์เข้ามาเพื่อเพิ่มความคุ้มค่าในการลงทุน
> 
> ส่วนการที่รัฐจะอุดหนุนทางการเงินให้เอกชนจะเป็นทางเลือกสุดท้าย และค่อนข้างยากเพราะอาจจะไม่ตรงตามเป้าหมายที่รัฐต้องการลดภาระงบประมาณ
> 
> ดังนั้น การที่ รฟท.แยกก่อสร้างงานโยธาส่วนต่อขยาย 4 เส้นทางก่อน และให้เอกชนร่วมลงทุนส่วนของงานระบบ เดินรถ และซ่อมบำรุง จะทำให้มูลค่าลงทุนของเอกชนอยู่ที่ประมาณ 1.52 แสนล้านบาท ถือเป็นแนวทางที่ดี... ซึ่งคาดว่าจะใช้เวลาก่อสร้างส่วนต่อขยายประมาณ 3-4 ปี และเมื่อก่อสร้างแล้วเสร็จ รฟท.สามารถขยายการเดินรถไฟสายสีแดงเปิดให้บริการประชาชนได้ทันที...ตอบโจทย์ ตรงเป้ารถไฟสายสีแดง ศูนย์กลางระบบรางของประเทศ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “รถไฟสีแดง” อภิมหาโปรเจกต์ 3 แสนล้าน จับตาเลือกโมเดล PPP “รัฐลงโยธาเอง/เอกชนสัมปทานเหมาเข่ง”
> 
> 
> ปลายเดือนกันยายน 2564 การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟท.) ได้จัดสัมมนาปฐมนิเทศ โครงการศึกษาทบทวน และวิเคราะห์ความเหมาะสมของโครงการ จัดทำเอกสารประกวดราคาและการดำเนินงาน ตามพระราชบัญญัติการร่วมลงทุนระหว่างรัฐและเอกชน พ.ศ. 2562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgronline.com


MoT telling SRT to come up with PPP concession on red line commuter networks with 50-year concession to entice private sector while TOR for PPP will be issued in May 2022 after the two market sounding before getting private sector to sign in July 2023. 

This PPP has come up due to the VO (Variation order - the cost overrun) of 10,345 million Baht due to the extra works of removing the pipelines and other infrastructure within Bang Sue Yard and Phahonyothing Freight Yard to construct Bang Sue Grand Central which JICA refuses to grant loan to cover this kind of cost overrun. 

There are three sections of red line commuter with total price tag of 340,273.32 million Baht

1. Existing red line commuter networks with the price tag of 108,833.01 million Baht to be opened in the late November 2021 - early December 2021
1.1 Bang Sue Grand Central - Rangsit 26.3 km 10 stations
1.2 Bang Sue Grand Central - Taling Chan 15.3 km 3 stations 

2. The four extensions which need to be done with the price tag of 79,322.57 million Baht 

2.1 Rangsit - Thammasart University Rangsit campus (8.84 km at 6,570.40 Million Bah with 4 stations including Klong Nueng, Bangkok University, Chiang Rak, Thammasart University - Rangsit Campus) all at Grade with the first year daily passengers at 29,900 passengers a day - has EIA clearance but need to be revised and submitted to Environmental Board.

2.2 Taling Chan - Salaya (14.8 km at 10,202.18 million Baht) with 6 stations including Salaya, Salathamsob, Kanchanaphisek, Ban Chimplee and major upgrade of Taling Chan station including the new platform for interchanging at Taling Chan - mixed with elevate track an at grade track. This extension has also included the construction of 3 new stations for Bang Sue Grand Central - Taling Chan line (Rama 6 near Wat Soy Thong, Bang kruay-EGAT, and Ban Chimplee) 

2.3 Taling Chan - Siriraj (5.7 km at 6,645.03 million Baht), with 3 stations including Talingchan floating market at Bang Ramad, Charan Sanitwongse, and Siriraj .... mixed with elevate track an at grade track with the first year daily passengers from Siriraj to Salayas at 38,700 passengers a day - already have EIA clearance since 2016 and cabinet approval in 2019

2.4 Missing Link (Bang Sue - Phyathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark, Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong) 25.9 km at 44,157.76 million Baht with 9 stations including Hua Mark, Ram Khamhaeng, Makkasan, Phyathai, Rajvithi, Samsen, Yommarat, Yotse, Hua Lamphong with EIA clearance in 2012 and Cabinet approval in 2016

3. Electromechanic, new sets of EMU and ECTS-1 signal at 131,073.74 million Baht + extra future work of 21,044 million Baht

There is an issue of the first year number of passengers which generally 50% of expected goal. 

SRT would come to deal with service and construction until the concession holder to handle operation and maintenance in 2026 after the bidding in 2024. Nevertheless, SRT would have to call a bidding for civil works on these 4 extensions first so as to be done in 2025. One thing to be sure before bidding is that it has become necessary to recalculate the cost due to the rising price of steel and other cost. 

For the issue of Talingchan to Siriraj has an issue on Orange Line MRT at Siriraj to prevent any possible conflict since red line commuter extension and orange line MRT are going to share the same space. 

The missing link need to clear those slum dwellers along with pipeline and the old unfinished Hopewell structure and the space sharing on the tunnel of High Speed train connecting three airports which has to deal with to prevent cost overrun due to Variation order. This project is going to be financed by Thailand Future Funds. 








“รถไฟสีแดง” อภิมหาโปรเจกต์ 3 แสนล้าน จับตาเลือกโมเดล PPP “รัฐลงโยธาเอง/เอกชนสัมปทานเหมาเข่ง”


ปลายเดือนกันยายน 2564 การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟท.) ได้จัดสัมมนาปฐมนิเทศ โครงการศึกษาทบทวน และวิเคราะห์ความเหมาะสมของโครงการ จัดทำเอกสารประกวดราคาและการดำเนินงาน ตามพระราชบัญญัติการร่วมลงทุนระหว่างรัฐและเอกชน พ.ศ. 2562




mgronline.com


----------



## Codename B

New signs at all Airport Rail Links stations with the official spelling of the rebranded name AERA 1.









By Chanaphai Chenaksara


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> New signs at all Airport Rail Links stations with the official spelling of the rebranded name AERA 1.
> 
> View attachment 2210479
> 
> By Chanaphai Chenaksara


Need Japanese language sign as well.


----------



## Wisarut

ticket for red line commuter in the first 3 years effective in November 2021: 12 - 42 Baht to give more incentives to ride the red line commuter since at the time being Covid-19 has caused the daily number of passengers to be at about 6000 passengers a day instead of 80000 passengers a day.

The calculation for the ticket will be 12 Baht + 1.5 * traveling distance in km 

Bang Sue Grand Central - Chatuchak => 16 Baht
Bang Sue Grand Central - Samian Naree => 19 Baht
Bang Sue Grand Central - Bang Khen => 20 Baht 
Bang Sue Grand Central - Lak Si => 27 Baht
Bang Sue Grand Central - Rangsit => 42 Baht 
Bang Sue Grand Central - Bang Son => 18 Baht 
Bang Sue Grand Central - Bang Bumru => 20 Baht 

เคาะแล้ว บอร์ดรฟท. อนุมัติค่าโดยสารสายสีแดง 12-42 บาท เป็นเวลา 3 ปี

https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9640000103615


----------



## thpsycho

Codename B said:


> New signs at all Airport Rail Links stations with the official spelling of the rebranded name AERA 1.
> 
> View attachment 2210479
> 
> By Chanaphai Chenaksara


And most importantly... 7-eleven ! 🤣


----------



## Codename B

*Yellow Line Monorail - A look at Kalantan Station*

Kalantan Station is located on Srinakarin Road in front of Thanya Park Community Mall.

The construction of a ticketing room is underway and automatic ticket vending machines, as well as installing Platform Screen Doors (PSD).













































































__ https://www.facebook.com/442076126166171/posts/1462010307506076


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> *Yellow Line Monorail - A look at Kalantan Station*
> 
> Kalantan Station is located on Srinakarin Road in front of Thanya Park Community Mall.
> 
> The construction of a ticketing room is underway and automatic ticket vending machines, as well as installing Platform Screen Doors (PSD).
> 
> View attachment 2239405
> 
> View attachment 2239406
> 
> View attachment 2239407
> 
> View attachment 2239408
> 
> View attachment 2239409
> 
> View attachment 2239411
> 
> View attachment 2239413
> 
> View attachment 2239414
> 
> View attachment 2239415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/442076126166171/posts/1462010307506076


สถานีนี้คนมาเลย์พากันหูผึ่งไปตามๆกันครับ


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for PPP on red line commuter to be ready for bidding in June 2022 to run the existing sections (Bang Sue Grand Central - Rangsit, Bang Sue Grand central - Talingchan with total price tags of 108 billion Baht) and the 4 new extensions (the first 3 suburban sections and missing link) to be constructed with total price tag of 188,000 million Baht 
The first three suburban extension will consist of the following sections:

1. Talingchan - Siriraj - 5.7 km at 4730 million Baht 
2. Talingchan - Salaya including Rama 6 station, Bang Kruay-EGAT station and Ban Chimplee station on Bang Sue Grand Central - Talingchan Junciton - 14.8 km at 10600 million Baht
3. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit: 8.84 km at 6640 million Baht

The 50 year PPP bidding will started in June 2022 to get the winner in June 2023, so the construction on these three suburban extensions would be started in June 2023 and done in July 2026 before opening in December 2026, after the test run 

On the other hand, the missing link section (Bang Sue Grand Central - Phyathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark and Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong will start the construction in August 2023 and done in January 2028 to be opened within 2028. 

Ticket rates would be 12 - 42 Baht using 12 + (2.10 * Travel Distance in Kilometers) with the provision for price readjustment to be in line with Consumer Price Index (inflation rates) up to 3% in every two year period. 

https://www.dailynews.co.th/news/413328/




__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/5114080671940096





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3031661030388728


----------



## Wisarut

new design of Platform Signs at Makkasan station of Airport Link by AERA One



__ https://www.facebook.com/TOTOMARU/posts/10218790717348422



Phaythai station of Airport Link has been improved by AERA One



__ https://www.facebook.com/TrainBusAirplane/posts/422708266092760



SRTET coming to monitor the way AERA One men are working on Airport Link before the final transfer in the next three months due to the delayed payment



__ https://www.facebook.com/REDLineBKK/posts/4611267542228180



Department of Rail Tranport has come to inspect Phyathai Sation of Airport Link on the issue of taking over Airport Link by AERA 1 along with the issues that delay the transfer of Airport Link by three months



__ https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/1031421287634815


----------



## Wisarut

BTSC resuming the regular schedule of 6 Am to Midnight with exception at Khoo Khot station, Samrong - Keha which has to stop the service to 11 PM
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9640000106459
https://www.thaipost.net/news/12934/
More Chao Phraya Boat service during the weekdays effective on 1 November 2021 while NO service during the weekends
Orange Flag 
From Nonthaburi : 06.00 AM -06.10 PM - 22 trips 
From Wat Rajsingkhon : 06.30 AM -06.10 PM - 22 trips 
Yellow Flag 
From Nonthaburi : 06.00 AM - 08.05 AM 8 trips 
From Sathon : 05.00 PM -07.05 PM 8 trips 
Green Flag:
From Pakkret : 06.20 AM - 07.45 AM 4 trips 
From Sathon : 04.05 PM -05.35 PM 4 trips 

https://www.thaipost.net/news/12919/


----------



## Wisarut

No more km 11 Halt along with the road access to the km 11 Halt after allowing intercity trains to run on elevated tracks on 23 December 2021 - and the incidents of those slum dwellers crossing the railway tracks at km 11 Halt.
The fences need reinforcement while closing the accesses and removing any stairways to prevent the encroachment of railway land by slum dwellers
Department of Rail Transport coming with the new measures to deter the stealing to communication cables and high voltage power lines by asking SRTET to set up the patrol squadrons to detect any encroachment of railway tracks along with the incidents of stealing. 
Noise measurement around Thaninthorn Kindergarten and Thaninthorn village between Donmueang and Lak Hok still within the limit - the regulation of noise measurement twice a year according to EIA.




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3032699323618232


----------



## Wisarut

The latest news: MRTA Board has approved the opening of the Pink Line Monorail first phase from Minburi to Wat Phrasri (interchange with BTS Skytrain) in August 2022 as request by North Bangkok Monorail (NBM). 








บอร์ด รฟม.เคาะต่ออายุ "ภคพงศ์" นั่งผู้ว่าฯ อีกวาระ ดีเดย์เปิดเดินรถสีชมพู ส.ค. 65 จากมีนบุรี-วัดพระศรีฯ


บอร์ด รฟม.เคาะต่ออายุ “ภคพงศ์ ศิริกันทรมาศ” นั่งผู้ว่าฯ รฟม.อีกวาระ หลังประเมินการทำงานรอบสุดท้ายผ่านเกณฑ์ พร้อมอนุมัติเปิดเดินรถไฟฟ้าสีชมพู ส.ค. 65 ช่วงจากมีนบุรี-วัดพระศรีฯ




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Reviving Saensaeb Boat service from Wat Sri Bunrueang to Minburi Market as the extension of Phan Fah - Wat Sri Bun Rueng boat service by Krobkrua Khonsong (2002) with 12 piers and total distance of 10.5 km as electric boat services with three-month free ride before applying 15 Baht in March 2022
These electric boats have caused little waves, less noise without emission of waste that caused greenhouse effect. 
BMA Traffic Bureau has assembled 12 electric boats with 40 passenger seats with the dimension of 12.50 m x 3.20 m, can run on the depth of 0.60 m with the height from the water at 2.60 m max speed at 17 kph with cruise speed of 10-15 kph with 2 wheelchair places and 2 bicycle racks, 2 electric engines with solar cells for recharging. The way to deal with battery issues are to swap the batteries once the boats have reached the end of the line. It takes 90-120 minutes for fully charging the batteries and the boat can run for 2-3 hours before swapping the batteries. 

The list of 12 piers

Wat Sri Bunrueang
Pasio Mall
the other 8 pier which has been rebuilt by BMA including
Phrommitr Phitthaya School
Serithai 26
Klong Rahat
Romsai village
Surau Daeng Mosque 
Lor Lae Yai community
Minburi Market
Minburi district office. 

Two transferring piers at Bang Chan water gate
Bang Chan Nuea
Bang Chan Tai

BMA will be able to find the contractor to run 12 electric boats in January 2022 to run the boats services in February 2022 with free ride for a few months with the following schedule
Services on weekdays from 05:30 AM to 08:30 PM 
Services on Weekends and public holidays from 06:00 AM to 07:00 PM
The fee in May 2022 would be 15 Baht flat rate






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3072479572973540


----------



## Wisarut

EIA for Western extension of Orange Line MRT (Talingchan - Thailand Cultural Center) has been approved 
The list of following changes to be in line with EIA
1. Moving Dindaeng Subway station Northward by 500 meters from the original place and Moving Pracha Songkraw Subway station Eastward by 450 meters from original place 
2. Changes of gates for Yommarat Subway station - using 7 blocks of commercial rows with 5 floors 
3. The way of digging tunnel at Pracha Songkraw area: using the shallow cut and cover tunnel with the land strip width of 16 meter with the land expropriation on 120 building.
4. Other changes to be in line with current environmental laws. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1042980006260039&id=350647352159978


----------



## Wisarut

12 contractors have purchased the bidding forms for 6 contracts of 23.6-km Purple Line MRT (13.6 km underground, 10 km elevated) with 17 stations (10 underground, 7 elevated) with the the total price tags of 82.8 billion Baht (78.7 billion baht for bidding and 3.58 billion for the lump sum).Those contractors must submit the offers for the biddings on 27 December 2021 before picking up the winners to get contract signed in February 2022. Each contractor must send 3 bidding proposals, one for properties, one for techniques and the other is the price. The qualified contractors must get scores at least 85% for the first 2 bidding proposals with the last one as the decisive factors.




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3073783636176467


----------



## Wisarut

New Timeline for red line commuter networks' extensions
Submitting the PPP plan in May 2022 with the new mean prices for 4 extensions of red line commuter due to the cost overruns by delays of implementation which caused the total price tags of the red line commuter extension to balloon up from 67,575.37 Million Baht to 79,322.57 million Baht.

Here is the list of 4 extensions and the prices after taking cost overrun into account

Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8,84 km - 4 stations) from 6,570.40 Million Baht to 6,646.73 Million Baht
Talingchan - Salaya (14.8 km - 6 stations) from 10,202.18 Million Baht to 10,601.65 Million Baht
Talingchan - Siriraj (5.7 km - 3 stations) from 6,645.03 Million Baht to 6,645.03 Million Baht
The Missing Links (Bang Sue grand Central - Phayathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark, Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong - 25.9 km 9 stations) from 44,157.76 Million Baht to 49,692.01 Million Baht 

The best deal of 50-year PPP is that the government investing on the construction along with bidding for the new EMUs in 2023 while private sector running the traffic services after accepting the SRTET's debt burden and right to run red line commuters the maintenance of 25 Hitachi EMU sets with 130 carriages along with the infrastructure. 

The schedule for the construction will be as follows:

Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsi, Siriraj - Salaya section will start the construction from August 2023 to July 2026 to be ready for services in December 2026 
the Missing links that allow all the Eastern trains to head to Bang Sue Grand Central and Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong will start the construction from August 2023 to January 2028 to be ready for services in December 2028

Ticket prices will be 12 + 2.10 x travelling distances in kilometers with the maximum at 42 Baht even though it has allowed price readjustment according to inflation rate every 2 years at 3%.









รถไฟสีแดงสรุป PPP รัฐลงโยธา-ซื้อรถ เร่งชง ครม.เห็นชอบสร้างส่วนต่อขยาย 4 เส้นทางในปี 65


รถไฟสีแดงส่วนต่อขยาย PPP เอกชนลงทุน 100% ไม่รอด ผลศึกษาชี้รัฐลงทุนก่อสร้างงานโยธา งานระบบ และซื้อขบวนรถ ส่วนเอกชนรับเดินรถ ซ่อมบำรุง 50 ปี ดัน EIRR จูงใจ รฟท.เตรียมสรุปเสนอ ครม.ดันประมูลปี 65 ตอกเข็มปี 66 ทยอยเปิดปี 69-71




mgronline.com












รฟท.เปิดแผนประมูลรถไฟฟ้าส่วนต่อขยายสายสีแดง 4 เส้นทาง 7.93 หมื่นล้าน


รฟท.เตรียมเปิดประมูลรถไฟฟ้าส่วนต่อขยายสายสีแดง 4 เส้นทาง 7.93 หมื่นล้าน ปลายปี 65 จ่อชงครม.เดือนพ.ค.65 ดึงเอกชนร่วมทุน PPP –รัฐลงทุนก่อสร้าง เริ่มก่อสร้างปี 66




www.thansettakij.com












รถไฟ ชงครม.ไฟเขียวงบ 7.9 หมื่นล้าน สร้างส่วนต่อขยายสีแดง 4 เส้น - ข่าวสด


รถไฟ ชงครม.ไฟเขียวงบ 7.9 หมื่นล้าน สร้างส่วนต่อขยายสีแดง 4 เส้น คาดว่าจะสามารถเปิดประมูล พร้อมกัน ทั้ง 4 เส้นทางได้ในช่วงปลายปี 2565




www.khaosod.co.th












รฟท.รอสรุปรูปแบบ PPP สายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยายคาดเสนอ คนร.-ประมูลปี 66 : อินโฟเควสท์


นายอนันต์ โพธิ์นิ่มแดง ผู้ช่วยผู้ว่าการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟท.) ด้านปฏิบัติการ กล่าวว่า โครงการรถไฟสายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยาย 4 เส้นทาง ซึ่งคณะรัฐมนตรีได้มีมติเห็นชอบดำเนินการ ได้แก่ ช่วงรังสิต-มหาวิทยาลัยธรรมศาสตร์ ศูนย์รังสิต, ช่วงตลิ่งชัน-ศาลายา, ช่วงตลิ่งชัน-ศิริราช ...




www.infoquest.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3073039632917534







Red line commuter run until 2 AM of 1 January 2022.



__ https://www.facebook.com/REDLineBKK/posts/4801606666527599


----------



## Codename B

*Khlong Saen Saeb Electric Boat ready to enter service in February 2022*

The service will be free for 3 months
From Wat Si Boonrueng to Minburi Market (10,5km)
15 bath price for the whole route




__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/3072479572973540


----------



## Codename B

*Opening timeline for each Red line extensions*

2026 - Rangsit - Thammasart University
2026 - Taling Chan - Siriraj
2026 - Taling Chan - Salaya
2028 - Bang Sue Grand Station - Hua Lamphong
2028 - Bang Sue Grand Station - Makkasan - Hua Mak








By LivingPop


----------



## Codename B

*Skywalk connecting to the newly opened first phase of Chong Nonsi Canal Park*
The whole canal park will be ready in Aug 2022

From Chong Nonsi Skywalk Intersection connecting with BTS Silom line & BRT








Direct skywalk towards Chong Nonsi Canal Park
























The whole phase, which will be ready in Aug 2022


----------



## Codename B

*From BTS Chong Nonsi Station towards the Canal Park*
- The skywalk to the canal park is till under construction

When the whole canal park is completed, it will stretch from below BTS Chong Nonsi Station and follow along the BRT line


----------



## Wisarut

Bidding for 23.6-km Southern extension of Purple Line MRT with the price tags of 78720 million Baht (including 77,385 million Baht civil work Compensation construction at 1,335 million Baht Provisional Sum of 3,582 million Baht) is going to be very competitive for sure since there are 12 contractor companies from both Thailand (7 companies) and foreign countries (5 companies) due to the fact that this section has been supported by ADB Loan that require international biddings.
The list of 12 contractors from both Thailand (7 companies) and foreign countries (5 companies)

Ch. Karnchang PCL (CK) - already form Joint Venture with Sino Thai Engineering and Construction PCL - bidding for all 6 contracts
Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - - bidding for all 6 contracts, an implication that this company must for the JV or consortium with foreign companies
Sino Thai Engineering and Construction PCL (STECON) - already form Joint Venture with Ch. Karnchang PCL - bidding for all 6 contracts
Naowarat Phatthanakarn PCL (NWR) - already form consortium with Italian Thai Development PCL for bidding the under water tunnel across Chao Phraya
Italian Thai Development PCL (ITD) - already form consortium with Naowarat Phatthanakarn PCL - bidding for all 6 contracts
AS Associate Engineering (1964) Co. Ltd.
See Saeng Civil Engineering (1997) Co. Ltd.
Sino Hydro Corporation Limited => likely to form alliance with Unique Engineering and Construction PCL
Tokyu Construction Company Limited => likely to form alliance with Ch. Karnchang PCL or Italian Thai Development PCL 
Kumagai Kumi Company Limited) => likely to form alliance with Ch. Karnchang PCL or Italian Thai Development PCL 
Sumitomo - Mitsui Construction Co. Ltd. => likely to form alliance with Ch. Karnchang PCL or Italian Thai Development PCL 
Ssangyong Engineering & Construction Company Limited
However, we expect the big 5 of local Thai contractors
[C Karnchang PCL- Italian Thai Development PCL - Sino Thai Engineering and Construction PCL - Naowarat Phatthanakarn PCL- Unique Engineering PCL] to form the JV and Consortium to win the bidding of 6 contracts to be list as follows :










Contract 1 : 4.9-km Civil works on subway from Tao Poon to National library (excluding National Library subway station) as double tunnel with the depth of 16-35 meters along with 3 subway station (National Assembly, Sri Yan, Vajira Hospital) with 2 ventilators for each interval 
with the mean price of 18,611 million Baht (excluding Provisional Sum 846.94 million Baht) with 10 bidders

Contract 2 2.3-km Civil works on subway from National library to Phan Fah bridge (including National Library subway station) as double tunnel with the depth of 23-46 meters along with 3 subway station (National Library, Bang Khun Phrom, Phan Fah Bridge) with 1 ventilator for each interval with the mean price of 15,205 million Baht (excluding Provisional Sum 691.94 million Baht) with 10 bidders


Contract 3 3.1-km Civil works on subway from Phan Fah bridge to Memorial bridge (excluding Phan Fah bridge) as double tunnel with the depth of 22-41 meters along with 2 subway station (Sam Yod - Memorial bridge near Ban Khaek intersection) with 3 ventilators for each interval with the mean price of 14,478 million Baht (excluding Provisional Sum 658.90 million Baht) with 10 bidders
Contract 4 4.0-km Civil works on subway from Memorial bridge to Dao Khanong (excluding Memorial bridge and Dao Khanong station) as double tunnel with the depth of 17-28 meters along with 2 subway station (Wongwian Yai - Sam Reh) with 5 ventilators for each interval with the mean price of 14,359 million Baht (excluding Provisional Sum 653.45 million Baht) with 10 bidders

Contract5 9.3-km Civil works on elevated tracks from Dao Khanong to Krunai (including Dao Khanong station) with 7 elevated stations (Dao Khanong,Bang Pakaew, Bang Rama 9 Bridge, Rat Boorana, Phra Padaeng, Krunai) along with 4 park and ride places at Bang Pakok and Rat boorana with total capacity of 1920 cars and depot at Kanchanabhisek outer ring road near kru Nai station with the mean price of 12,597 million Baht (excluding Provisional Sum 573.27 million Baht) with 9 bidders

Contract 6: Platelaying from Tao Poon to Krunai with design of tracks and stabling Yard with the mean price of 3,460 million Baht (excluding Provisional Sum 157.48 million Baht) with 7 bidders
มาแล้ว 12 ราย! บิ๊กรับเหมาซื้อซองประมูลรถไฟฟ้า "ม่วงใต้” 8.2 หมื่นล้าน








5 บิ๊กรับเหมา ตบเท้ายื่นซองชิงงาน “รถไฟฟ้าสีม่วง”


5 บิ๊กรับเหมา ตบเท้ายื่นซองชิงงาน “รถไฟฟ้าสีม่วง” ช่วงเตาปูน - ราษฎร์บูรณะ (วงแหวนกาญจนาภิเษก)




www.kaohoon.com












4 ราย ชิงรถไฟฟ้าสีม่วงใต้มูลค่า 7.8 หมื่นล. “ช.การช่าง" จับมือ "ซิโน-ไทย"-“ITD ร่วม เนาวรัตน์” ส่วน “ยูนิค” ฉายเดี่ยว


4 ราย ชิงรถไฟฟ้าสีม่วงใต้มูลค่า 7.8 หมื่นล. “ช.การช่าง& …




www.matichon.co.th





https://news.trueid.net/detail/XYLjrNLWeolD
เปิดชื่อ 5 บิ๊กรับเหมา ยื่นซองประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วงใต้ 7.8 หมื่นล้าน
คึกคัก! 5 บิ๊กรับเหมาลงชิงเค้กรถไฟฟ้าม่วงใต้ "เตาปูน-ราษฎร์บูรณะ" 8.2 หมื่นล้าน
(เพิ่มเติม) 4 บิ๊กรับเหมาฯ ยื่นประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสีม่วงใต้ ทำสัญญา มี.ค.65
https://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/979431

https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9640000128025



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTA.PR/posts/2945343049015743



https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3077331062488391


----------



## Appleich

*Debit and credit cards under EMV standard set to become common ticket for Bangkok public transport:*
The Nation | 24 December 2021








EMV cards for trains, boats, buses and expressways expected to launch March 2022


Ministry of Transport’s Joint Ticket Committee expected to launch the Europay Mastercard and Visa (EMV) cards that can be used to pay for fares of trains, electric boats and public buses in Bangkok areas in March of next year, said minister Saksayam Chidchob on Thursday.




www.nationthailand.com




First phase of EMV common ticket will unify fare collection systems of MRT lines (Blue & Purple) and SRT lines (Dark Red & Light Red) under a single clearance:








Source: The Nation








Source: MRT Bangkok Metro








Source: Design Concept Architect


----------



## Wisarut

Appleich said:


> *Debit and credit cards under EMV standard set to become common ticket for Bangkok public transport:*
> The Nation | 24 December 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMV cards for trains, boats, buses and expressways expected to launch March 2022
> 
> 
> Ministry of Transport’s Joint Ticket Committee expected to launch the Europay Mastercard and Visa (EMV) cards that can be used to pay for fares of trains, electric boats and public buses in Bangkok areas in March of next year, said minister Saksayam Chidchob on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationthailand.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First phase of EMV common ticket will unify fare collection systems of MRT lines (Blue & Purple) and SRT lines (Dark Red & Light Red) under a single clearance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: The Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: MRT Bangkok Metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Design Concept Architect


It is the case of different state enterprises (SRTET and MRTA) under the same Ministry of Transport, so Ministry of Transport has an authority to force them to make such a joint ticket system possible. However, the political animosity between local government vs. Central government has effectively make such cooperation next to impossible.


----------



## Wisarut

Progress of Yellow line Monorail on 31 December 2021



Overall, 88.70% done



⚙Civil Works 90.60% done



🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock 86.22% done






__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1513716585668781






Progress of Pink line Monorail on 31 December 2021



Overall, 83.88% done



⚙Civil Works 85.59% done



🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock 81.45% done




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4603698119736975







Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse on 31 December 2021 :



Overall Civil Works is 89.46 % done - 0.09% faster than expected goal



Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 94.36% done



Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark by CKST Joint Venture - 92.01% done



Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 88.78% done



Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 80.25% done



Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 87.60% done



Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 77.95% done








__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1261109411035074


----------



## Wisarut

Progress reports for individual stations along Orange Line MRT on 30 November 2021








1.Thailand Cultural Center 99.83% done
2. MRTA 99.11% done
3. Rama 9 Temple (Pradit Manootham) 99.53% done
4. Ram Khamhaeng 12 88.76% done
5. Ram Khamhaeng University 90.87% done
6. Sport Authority of Thailand 91.52% done
7. ram Khamhaeng 34 (Hua Mark) 88.29% done
8. Lam salee 74.86% done
9. Sri Boorapha 76.68% done
10. Klong Ban Mah 80.05% done
11. Siummakorn village 58.19% done
12. Nom Klao 71.79% done
13. Rat Phatthana 56.80% done
14. Min Phatthana 69.33% done
15. Keha Ramkhamhaeng 76.03% done
16. Minburi 64.96% done
17. Romklao Intersection (Suwinthawongse) 73.34% done

Depot is 97.49% done Park and ride is 30.67% done with a hope to get all structure done in 2022 before laying the signal and rolling stocks from the new concession holder









สีส้มตะวันออก จุดตัด 3 รถไฟฟ้า "ศูนย์วัฒนธรรมฯ-มีนบุรี" ดันราคาที่ดินทะยาน


สีส้มตะวันออก จุดตัด 3 รถไฟฟ้า "ศูนย์วัฒนธรรมฯ-มีนบุรี" 17 สถานี ดันราคาที่ดินทะยาน 9.6 แสน/ตารางวา เปิดศักราชปีเสือ 2565




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Wisarut

Insiders said the bidding of Purple Line MRT has be colluded by those contractor giants after they have made the unofficial settlements for the bidding prices.

Furthermore, TOR for bidding has effectively barred foreign contractors who have never been working for digging tunnels for Thai government project out of the bidding competition. This alone has barred those small and medium size contractors to participate in this project.

Even worse, the specifications to use local contents also bar those foreign contractors to get the jobs unless they have a connection with the local suppliers. This is just like the same case of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railway project and Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Loeng Nok Tha - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom railway project


Let's see the result in February 2022.


Note: Small and Medium size contractors should have learnt about the how to deal with disturbance that cause delays on the project and make them untrustworthy contractors in the eyes of the government as happened to the ongoing massive double tracking projects. 








ประมูลสายสีม่วงใต้ วงในแฉ ส่อแบ่งเค้กลงตัว ท้าทายนโยบายลุงตู่


ประมูลก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วงใต้ยังโชยกลิ่น แม้รฟม.ยอมยกธงกลับไปใช้เกณฑ์ปกติชี้ขาดด้านราคา แต่ไส้ในยังหมกเม็ดตีกันต่างชาติเข้าประมูล เชื่อเจริญตามรอยรถไฟทางคู่ ส่อรับเหมาแบ่งเค้กลงตัว




www.thansettakij.com












ก.พ.นี้ เคาะผลประมูล ชิงเค้กรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วงใต้ 8.2 หมื่นล้าน


รฟม.เปิดไทม์ไลน์ประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วงใต้ หลังบิ๊กเอกชน 5 ราย แห่ชิงเค้ก 8.2 หมื่นล้านบาท จ่อลงนามสัญญา มี.ค.นี้ เร่งชงครม.ไฟเขียวประมูลติดงานตั้งเดินรถ-ระบบรถไฟฟ้า 2.3 หมื่นล้าน ภายในปี 65




www.thansettakij.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3088308328057331


----------



## Wisarut

Bringing our little Pink line monorail to walk around Minburi - Bang Chan twice on 14 January 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=939854453312652





__ https://www.facebook.com/bkkmetrolife/posts/227343202923576


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on YL01 station (Lad Phrao station of yellow line monorail) - interchange with Ladphrao station of Blue ring - need to install 42 more steel tracks between YL01 station and YL02 station (Phawana station) after erecting 2395 pieces of steel tracks which will be done in May 2022,after finishing the curve section in January - February 2022. These steel tracks was just 25% of the concrete tracks
Next section to install the heavy steel tracks are Bang Kapi section in March - April 2022 and Samrong canal 








__ https://www.facebook.com/BangkokTubeAkira/posts/134025292413631





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3090768451144652


----------



## Codename B

Appleich said:


> *Debit and credit cards under EMV standard set to become common ticket for Bangkok public transport:*
> The Nation | 24 December 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMV cards for trains, boats, buses and expressways expected to launch March 2022
> 
> 
> Ministry of Transport’s Joint Ticket Committee expected to launch the Europay Mastercard and Visa (EMV) cards that can be used to pay for fares of trains, electric boats and public buses in Bangkok areas in March of next year, said minister Saksayam Chidchob on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationthailand.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First phase of EMV common ticket will unify fare collection systems of MRT lines (Blue & Purple) and SRT lines (Dark Red & Light Red) under a single clearance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: The Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: MRT Bangkok Metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Design Concept Architect


Coming soon




__ https://www.facebook.com/252903809515/posts/10159923198464516


----------



## Wisarut

List of shortcomings about Red line commuter which have to be corrected
.
1. the Direction signs within the stations are NOT clear enough - especially the cases of Direction signs to Donmueang Airport at Donmueang station 
.
2. Need to improve LED sign to show the next train and the time which next train will arrive just like the ones shown on LED screens in MRT stations with platform numbers 

3. No ramps for those wheelchair persons as well as those who have to carry wheeled suitcases which are critical for Donmueang Station. Need to install the temporary ramp at the skywalk before the reconstruction of the ramps to have permanent ramped for wheelchairs.
.
4. the drop off and parking lots for station which Dept of Land Transport, SRT, SRTET along with police to set the order to those parking lot. 

5. hawkers around stations including the cases of Bang Sue Grand central. 

6. Improvement of the facilities around stations including direction signs to the station gates, especially the stations in suburbs.

7. More waiting seats while waiting for the next trains as well as taxi and buses, critical for those pregnant persons, senior citizens, children and those who carry heavy load. 

8. More frequent trains 

9. major repairs of local roads which are full of potholes and bumpy surfaces which ITD have to deal with 
.
10. More feeder buses to all stations. 

11. improving the steel covers of sewage drains to allow wheelchairs and wheeled suitcases to pass without getting stuck

12. more security to allow those who have to ride wheelchairs to reach platforms. 
ยังต้องปรับปรุง! เช็กลิสต์คุณภาพ 8 ด้าน สถานีกลางบางซื่อ-รถไฟสีแดง




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3093586100862887



SRT telling ITD to make a major repair of local road after the endless complains of bumpy rides and potholes to be done in the next 2 months.

1. the U-turn at km 22+642 to km 23+800 (1.158 km) - need to remove the old asphalt and smoothing the base and permanent way before repaving with the new Asphalt 

2. Donmueang Police station to Nai Chai intersection - need to deal with those bumps and barriers 

3. the road at Donmueang station near Donmueang market - need to smooth out 

4. Karn Keha station - Donmueang District office 






__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/5414476271900533





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3092825920938905










รฟท. สั่ง 'อิตาเลียนไทย' เร่งซ่อม 'โลคัลโรด' ถนนลูกคลื่น4จุด ขีดเส้นเสร็จใน 2 เดือน | เดลินิวส์


การรถไฟฯ สั่ง “อิตาเลียนไทย” เร่งซ่อมถนนกำแพงเพชร 6 ใต้รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดงแล้ว หลังประชาชนร้องเรียนถนนเป็นลูกคลื่น เสี่ยงต่อการเกิดอุบัติเหตุ เผยแบ่งงาน 2 เฟส 4 จุด เริ่ม 25 ม.ค.นี้ คาดแล้วเสร็จทั้งหมดภายใน 2 เดือน




www.dailynews.co.th












สั่งเบรกโต้คลื่น! รฟท.ให้อิตาเลียนไทยซ่อมถนนเลียบรถไฟดอนเมือง 2 เดือนต้องเสร็จ - ข่าวสด


การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย เผยไม่ได้นิ่งนอนใจ ชาวบ้านร้องเดือดร้อน ถนนเลียบทางรถไฟช่วงดอนเมือง-หลักสี่ ปูดนูนเป็นลูกคลื่นเสี่ยงอันตราย สั่ง อิตาเลียนไทย ซ่อมด่วน




www.khaosod.co.th






https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9650000005728


----------



## js2017

Wisarut said:


> List of shortcomings about Red line commuter which have to be corrected
> .
> 1. the Direction signs within the stations are NOT clear enough - especially the cases of Direction signs to Donmueang Airport at Donmueang station
> .
> 2. Need to improve LED sign to show the next train and the time which next train will arrive just like the ones shown on LED screens in MRT stations with platform numbers
> 
> 3. No ramps for those wheelchair persons as well as those who have to carry wheeled suitcases which are critical for Donmueang Station. Need to install the temporary ramp at the skywalk before the reconstruction of the ramps to have permanent ramped for wheelchairs.
> .
> 4. the drop off and parking lots for station which Dept of Land Transport, SRT, SRTET along with police to set the order to those parking lot.
> 
> 5. hawkers around stations including the cases of Bang Sue Grand central.
> 
> 6. Improvement of the facilities around stations including direction signs to the station gates, especially the stations in suburbs.
> 
> 7. More waiting seats while waiting for the next trains as well as taxi and buses, critical for those pregnant persons, senior citizens, children and those who carry heavy load.
> 
> 8. More frequent trains
> 
> 9. major repairs of local roads which are full of potholes and bumpy surfaces which ITD have to deal with
> .
> 10. More feeder buses to all stations.
> 
> 11. improving the steel covers of sewage drains to allow wheelchairs and wheeled suitcases to pass without getting stuck
> 
> 12. more security to allow those who have to ride wheelchairs to reach platforms.
> ยังต้องปรับปรุง! เช็กลิสต์คุณภาพ 8 ด้าน สถานีกลางบางซื่อ-รถไฟสีแดง


Agreed!! (particularly points 1 - 3)

I made an exploratory weekend trip to Donmueang (DMK) a few weeks ago and made the following (similar) findings.

First the positives: The transfer at Bang Sue from the MRT Blue Line to SRT Red Line is surprisingly smooth and easy. (However, the directional signs to/from the MRT within Bang Sue station could use improvement.) I was impressed by the speed of the new trains, the interiors of which are bright, spotlessly clean, and free of loud advertisements (for now). 

The negatives:

1. The platforms at Bang Sue presently have few, if any, information screens. And even those are oriented parallel to the platform (instead of perpendicular), so you have to walk quite some distance just to view basic departure information.

2. On the trains, the writing on the small LED screens is tiny and not easy to read from a distance. For both of these issues, the SRT designers had only to look to the MRT as existing examples of "best practice". 

3. When I reached DMK station, I wandered the length of the completely deserted concourse looking for the obvious way to the terminal building. Amazingly, there was no signage. (I even wondered if I had gotten off the train one stop early, since a nearby highway traffic sign pointed to the DMK exit "in 1 km".) A cleaning lady finally pointed me to the right place. I'm a local ... but imagine someone visiting DMK for the very first time!

Other issues at DMK station:

- Passengers with luggage have to haul their bags down 8-9 stairs from the station to reach the long, winding passage to the terminal buiding. There is no ramp at this location. If there is any lift, it is certainly not conveniently placed. Imagine the scene when dozens of passengers have to struggle on these poorly-designed stairs at the same time, in both directions. Not to mention the hassle for disabled people who need to use the unattended chair-lift.

- Passengers immediately encounter the roar and pollution of the busy highway below, since the walkway across the highway is exposed on both sides.

- Before reaching the terminal, passengers have to walk through a dingy, unrenovated 1990s-era corridor passing next to the car park. People will be asking themselves at this point: "Am I really going the right way?"

- This unpleasant, meandering walk from DMK station to the heart of the Terminal Building takes at least 10-12 minutes (without any baggage trolleys). It will be especially unnerving for anyone unfamiliar with the airport rushing to catch a flight.

I had hoped to use the MRT/SRT to reach DMK via Bang Sue, but this long walk almost makes it a non-starter -- compared to the seamless MRT connection at Chatujak to the frequent air-conditioned A1 bus, which stops directly in front of the terminal building. (The only issue might be traffic delays.)

Purely in terms of "presentation" of Bangkok and Thailand, it's astonishing that planners deemed this gateway suitable to greet tens of millions of passengers using one of Thailand's major international airports. Is anyone aware of plans to construct a more welcoming pedestrian access to the airport?


----------



## Codename B

*Some pictures of Yellow & Pink Line Monorails test runs*




__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/3099203843634446


----------



## Wisarut

The latest map of Bangkok mass transit system by Department of Rail Transport as the response to Japanese design map which I have seen but I have to give negative response for that Japanese design map
https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/1088958985214378

Here is Japanese design map in question
ชาวเน็ตแห่ขอบคุณ ชาวญี่ปุ่นทำแผนผัง "รถไฟฟ้า" ในไทย เข้าใจง่ายไม่ซับซ้อน

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485544623644676096


----------



## Codename B

*Metro map in Greater Bangkok (Bangkok Mass Transit) Update !!
Including*

1. 8 operational Lines 211.94 km, 141 stations.
2. 5 projects that are being constructed 112.20 km, 74 stations.
3. Projects in the second tender process, 37 km, 28 stations.
4. Projects in the process of PPP, 6 project 71.49 km, 38 stations.
5. Projects preparing for approval, 9 projects 120.78 km, 81 stations.




__ https://www.facebook.com/421508948626055/posts/1088958985214378



*Current Operational Lines, 8 lines, 211,94km, 141 stations







*

Maps can be downloaded at: Bangkok Mass Transit Map.


----------



## jamesfluker

Codename B said:


> *Metro map in Greater Bangkok (Bangkok Mass Transit) Update !!
> Including*
> 
> 1. 8 operational Lines 211.94 km, 141 stations.
> 2. 5 projects that are being constructed 112.20 km, 74 stations.
> 3. Projects in the second tender process, 37 km, 28 stations.
> 4. Projects in the process of PPP, 6 project 71.49 km, 38 stations.
> 5. Projects preparing for approval, 9 projects 120.78 km, 81 stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/421508948626055/posts/1088958985214378
> 
> 
> 
> *Current Operational Lines, 8 lines, 211,94km, 141 stations*
> 
> Maps can be downloaded at: Bangkok Mass Transit Map.


Very exciting watching this map fill in. Can't wait to see the pink, yellow, orange, and extended purple lines on there!


----------



## Appleich

*EMV payment system for Bangkok public transit goes on trial today, first with Blue and Purple Line:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486891917304791041
Foreign card holders can also pay with debit cards or Apple Pay as well:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487352125940113410













Hello Verse Debit x Apple Pay Thailand x MRT with express travel Mode.... | TikTok


12.3K Likes, 43 Comments. TikTok video from PW_SMART (@pw_smart): "Hello Verse Debit x Apple Pay Thailand x MRT with express travel Mode.😍 #iphone #apple #applepay #applepaythailand #mrt #mrtthailand #payment #nfc". เสียงต้นฉบับ - PW_SMART.




www.tiktok.com









Apple Pay x Verse card x at MRT Exit gate. 🥰🥰 #apple #applepay #appl... | TikTok


52 Likes, TikTok video from PW_SMART (@pw_smart): "Apple Pay x Verse card x at MRT Exit gate. 🥰🥰 #apple #applepay #applepaythailand #iphone #nfc #payment #mrt #mrtthailand #verse #emv #subway #train". เสียงต้นฉบับ - PW_SMART.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Wisarut

The bidding winners for 6 contract of Purple Line MRT have been declared:
Contract 1: Underground track and subway stations from Tao Poon to National Library including National Library with the mean price of 19,458,167,648.97 Baht - the winner is CKST-PL JOINT VENTURE who offers 19,433,000,000 Baht, 25,167,648.97 Baht lower than the mean price
.
Contract 2: Underground track and subway stations from National Library to Phan Fah with the mean price of 15,896,993,873.98 Baht - the winner is CKST-PL JOINT VENTURE who offers 15,880,000,000 Baht, 16,993,873.98 Baht lower than the mean price
.
Contract 3: Underground track and subway stations from Phan Fah - Memorial bridge with the mean price of 15,137,892,295.00 Baht - the winner is ITD - NWR MRT JOINT VENTURE who offers 15,109,386,314.03 Baht, 28,505,980.97 Baht lower than the mean price
.
Contract 4: Underground track and subway stations from Memorial bridge - Dao Khanong with the mean price of 15,012,703,092.65 Baht - the winner is Unique Engineering and Construction PCL who offers 14,982,000,000 Baht, 30,703,092.65 Baht lower than the mean price

Contract 5 elevated track and elevated station from Dao Khanong to Kru Nai with Stabling Yard along with 2 park and rides with the mean price of 13,170,589,710.82 Baht - the winner is Italian Thai Development PCL who offers 13,139,879,547.79 Baht, 30,710,163.03 Baht lower than the mean price
.
Contract 6 Platelaying with the mean prices of 3,618,108,580.29 Baht - the winner is Italian Thai Development PCL who offers 3,591,363,980.06 Baht, 26,744,600.23 Baht lower than the mean price with all 6 contracts has been 158,000,000 Baht below the mean prices

After finishing the assessment by MRTA Board by the end of February 2022, contracts are to be signed in March 2022 to be done in 2005 days or 5 years and a half -> December 2027








รฟม.เปิดซองชิงรถไฟฟ้าสีม่วงใต้ "อิตาเลียนไทย" กวาดงานสูงสุด


รฟม.เปิดซองชิงรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วง ช่วงเตาปูน – ราษฎร์บูรณะ (วงแหวนกาญจนาภิเษก) 6 สัญญา 8.2 หมื่นล้านบาท เอกชนแบ่งเค้กลงตัว “อิตาเลียนไทย” กวาดงานสูงสุด 3 สัญญา




www.bangkokbiznews.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3102582449963252


----------



## Wisarut

🚧 🚇 Progress on Lam Salee Subway Station of Orange Line MRT on 31 January 2022 

📌 Structural Works of station building 95.36 % done
📌 Electric & Mechanic Works 54.62 % done
📌 Architecture Works 49.73 % done
🚧 Now, the workers are installing the floor tiles and wall tiles along with the installation of elevators and escalator along with structure for ceiling sheets. Gate 1 -6 still under construction and the major repair of road surface 
👷‍♂️ This station is a part of Contract 3 - Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah subway station by Italian Thai Development PCL 



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1275997416212940



🚧 🚇 Progress on Wat Phra Ram 9 Subway Station of Orange Line MRT on 31 December 2021 has the overall progress at 92.22 % and the details on the progress are
🚧 Overall Civil Works 99.64%
🚧 Electric & Mechanic Works and Architecture Works 70.29%
🚧 Installation of Escalators and Elevator 90.94%
This station is a part of Contract 1 Thailand Cultural center - Ram khamhaeng 12 by CKST (Ch. Karnchang PCL and STECON PCL) 



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1267997147012967



🚧 🚇 Progress on MRTA Subway Station of Orange Line MRT on 31 December 2021 has the overall progress at 91.19 % and the details on the progress are

🚧 Overall Civil Works 99.61%
🚧 Electric & Mechanic Works and Architecture Works 77.56%
🚧 Installation of Escalators and Elevator 91.76%

This station is a part of Contract 1 Thailand Cultural center - Ram khamhaeng 12 by CKST (Ch. Karnchang PCL and STECON PCL) 



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1267460470399968




🚧 🚇 Progress on Thailand Cultural center Subway Station of Orange Line MRT on 31 December 2021 has the overall progress at 89.38 % and the details on the progress are

🚧 Overall Civil Works 99.83%
🚧 Electric & Mechanic Works and Architecture Works 72.89%
🚧 Installation of Escalators and Elevator 94.97%
This station is a part of Contract 1 Thailand Cultural center - Ram khamhaeng 12 by CKST (Ch. Karnchang PCL and STECON PCL) 




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1266877937124888



🚇🚧🚧🚆Overall Progress of Orange Line MRT on 31 December 2021 has the overall progress at 89.46 % ✌ ✌ ✌✌



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1261109411035074


Update!!ความคืบหน้างานก่อสร้างโครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ช่วงศูนย์วัฒนธรรมฯ - มีนบุรี (สุวินทวงศ์) 2564

🚧🚇Overall Progress on Contract 2 (Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark) - subway section - the structure of Subway station boxes are done. Next on the line is architecture works along with the installation of escalators and elevators and the gates while the overall progress on Civil Work of 4 subway station on 31 December 2021 🎬are: 
🚧 1) Ram Khamhaeng 12 Civil Work is 91.48% done 
🚧 2) Ram Khamhaeng University Civil Work is 91.93% done 
🚧 3) Sport Authority of Thailand station is 92.84% done 
🚧 4) Ram Khamhaeng 34 Civil Work is 90.80% done 

Contract 2 Ram khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark has been done by by CKST (Ch. Karnchang PCL and STECON PCL) 

📌Contractors are working on road and utility repairing section by section with a hope that all the road surface would be back in shape in October 2022 🙏🙏🙏
Log into Facebook


----------



## Wisarut

red line commuter got score 3.0 out of 5 (3.0 for the line to Rangsit and 2.6 for the line to Taling Chan) which is barely pass the test - a lot more to be done including the following list of shortcomings:
1. need to improve the following facilities 
1.1 changing the drainage covers to allow wheelchairs to pass and adding wheelchair ramps to all stations. 
1.2 Help Desk for the foreign tourists at Bang Sue Grand Central, Donmueang and rangsit 
1.3 low counter for the handicapped at Bang Son, Bang Bumru and Taling Chan
1.4 Drawing the warning strips at 60-75 cm from the platform edge
1.5 Platform screen doors must be erected

2. need to deal with information issues
2.1 better pictogram signs
2.2 More directory signs

3. Feeder bus system
3.1 need BMTA to help running feeder bus systems to all stations 
3.2 need Department of Land transport to approve the mini bus routes to feed Lak hok station, Bang Bumru station and Minibuses

4. Repairing broken facilities - 

5. need to deal with those who abused the station facility including 
5.1 Letting motorcycle taxi to set up the illegal pool at the park and ride or kiss and ride
5.2 Letting taxi cabs to set up illegal taxi pool at the park and ride

6. Need to allow those who ride intercity train to Bangkok to make a frre roder 








“รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง” ได้ 3 เต็ม 5 ผ่านเกณฑ์ขั้นต่ำ ต้องปรับปรุงอีกเพียบ! | เดลินิวส์


“รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง” ได้ 3 เต็ม 5 ผ่านเกณฑ์ขั้นต่ำ ยังต้องปรับปรุงอีกเพียบ คณะอนุกรรมการฯ เตรียมชงผลประเมินให้ รมว.คมนาคม สั่งปรับปรุงด่วน พร้อมชงมาตรการเยียวยารถไฟทางไกลเข้าสถานีกลางบางซื่อ ผู้โดยสารใช้ตั๋วรถไฟ ขึ้นสายสีแดงฟรี พร้อมให้จัดชัตเติ้ลบัสรับส่งฟรี จากหัวลำโพง-บางซื่อ...




www.dailynews.co.th












ปัญหาเพียบ! รถไฟสีแดงประเมินบริการสถานีได้ 3 คะแนน เฉียดตกเกณฑ์ รายการปรับปรุงยาวเหยียด


เปิดผลประเมินคุณภาพสถานีสายสีแดงและสถานีกลางบางซื่อได้ 3 คะแนน ผ่านเกณฑ์ขั้นต่ำ รายการต้องปรับปรุงเพียบ ป้ายบอกทางสับสน ,เพิ่มฟีดเดอร์ ,แก้วินจยย.เถื่อน เล็งเยียวยาผู้โดยสารรถชานเมือง/ทางไกล ใช้ตั๋วต่อขึ้นสีแดงฟรี




mgronline.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3103384356549728



Going to issue 30-day pass with 30 trips and the price tag of 800 Baht (including 50 Baht deposit) on Valentine Day of 2022 after the number of passengers gone down from 10000 passengers a day to 9900 passengers a day due to Covid19 epidemic of Omicron 








"รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง" เปิดขายตั๋วเดือน/ตั๋วเที่ยว 800 บาท เริ่ม 14 ก.พ.นี้ | เดลินิวส์


รฟฟท. ครบรอบ 11 ปี 23 ก.พ.นี้ เดินหน้าให้บริการด้วยมาตรฐานระดับสากล เผยสถิติ 2 เดือนแรกให้บริการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง ตรงต่อเวลา-น่าเชื่อถือ-ความพร้อม อยู่ในระดับสูงมาก 14 ก.พ.นี้ เตรียมเปิดขายตั๋วเดือน/ตั๋วเที่ยว 800 บาท ช่วยแบ่งเบาภาระผู้โดยสาร




www.dailynews.co.th












รฟฟท.ครบ 11 ปี! มุ่งยกระดับเดินรถสีแดง จัดเต็มขอบคุณผู้โดยสาร วาเลนไทน์จ่อออกตั๋วเดือนสุดคุ้ม


รฟฟท.ผู้ให้บริการสายสีแดงครบรอบปีที่ 11 จัดเต็มกิจกรรมขอบคุณผู้โดยสาร ประเดิมชวนถ่ายภาพคู่บัตรโดยสาร ลุ้นรางวัลวาเลนไทน์ เตรียมขายตั๋วรายเดือนสุดคุ้ม!!! 30 เที่ยว 800 บาท ชูมาตรฐานบริการขบวนรถ 100%




mgronline.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3103960093158821


----------



## Wisarut

PJT men playing political football by being absent en mass to make the meeting NOT meeting the quorum while the cabinet are calling for the session to deal with the unpaid Debts of BMA which are supposed to pay back to BTSC with the compromise of extending the concession with the maximum passenger fees of 65 Baht but PJT men want 42 Baht maximum to fit into their populist agenda while PT men demand 20 Baht flat rate to fit their own version of populist agenda








รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว 7 รัฐมนตรีภูมิใจไทย ตบเท้ายื่นลาประชุมครม.


รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว 7 รัฐมนตรีภูมิใจไทย ตบเท้ายื่นหนังสือลาประชุมครม. แสดงออกคัดค้านไม่เห็นด้วย หลัง มท. 1 ดันขยายสัมปทานสายสีเขียว เข้า ครม. วันนี้



www.thebangkokinsight.com












รมต.ภูมิใจไทย แท็กทีมโดดประชุม ครม. ไม่สบายใจปมพิจารณา รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว


CH3ThailandNews




ch3plus.com


----------



## Wisarut

Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse on 31 January 2022 :

Overall Civil Works is 90.61 % done - 0.07% faster than expected goal

Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 95.21% done

Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark by CKST Joint Venture - 93.45% done

Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 90.36% done

Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 81.00% done

Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 88.07% done

Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 78.91% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1280146405798041


Progress of Yellow line Monorail on 31 ๋January 2022

Overall: 90.01% done

⚙Civil Works 91.24% done

🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock 88.41% done




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1533721523668287




Progress of Pink line Monorail on 31 ๋January 2022

Overall, 84.64% done

⚙Civil Works 86.54% done

🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock 82.42% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4723657694407683


----------



## Wisarut

Nationalization of BTSC to become part of BMA is not possible so long that 53 billion Baht debts have not been cleared



https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9650000013079



Cabinet rejects the idea of Ministry of Interior to give the extension of concession by 30 years in exchange for 53 billion Baht debts





Consumer council reject the idea of 30 year extension of concession since they cannot stand with 65 Baht maximum rate


----------



## TonmaiTree

I tried this couple days ago on the Purple line and was able to enter the system without any problem, but when I tried to exit, the gate wouldn't open for me despite the charge going through on my phone. Had an officer opened the gate for me manually and they also didn't seem to know what apple pay is. I probably would keep using my MRT card for now :/



Appleich said:


> *EMV payment system for Bangkok public transit goes on trial today, first with Blue and Purple Line:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486891917304791041
> Foreign card holders can also pay with debit cards or Apple Pay as well:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487352125940113410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Verse Debit x Apple Pay Thailand x MRT with express travel Mode.... | TikTok
> 
> 
> 12.3K Likes, 43 Comments. TikTok video from PW_SMART (@pw_smart): "Hello Verse Debit x Apple Pay Thailand x MRT with express travel Mode.😍 #iphone #apple #applepay #applepaythailand #mrt #mrtthailand #payment #nfc". เสียงต้นฉบับ - PW_SMART.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Pay x Verse card x at MRT Exit gate. 🥰🥰 #apple #applepay #appl... | TikTok
> 
> 
> 52 Likes, TikTok video from PW_SMART (@pw_smart): "Apple Pay x Verse card x at MRT Exit gate. 🥰🥰 #apple #applepay #applepaythailand #iphone #nfc #payment #mrt #mrtthailand #verse #emv #subway #train". เสียงต้นฉบับ - PW_SMART.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com


----------



## Appleich

Still not an official launch so there are things needed to be fixed I guess, especially the system that would finally allow passengers to tap in with Thai debit cards.


----------



## Wisarut

red Minibus Route 1058 now making a stop at Donmueang station of red line commuter 



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=6981336511936253&id=702765709793396


----------



## Wisarut

Stesen berikutnya Kelantan, Next Station Kelantan... Awasi langkah anda, Please mind your step...
Progress on Kelantan station (YL12) in front of Thanya Park mall - working on architecture, installing escalators, stairways, and internal decoration for 4 gates along with the installation of stairways, escalators, elevators, Platform Screen Doors (PSD) and Automated Fare Collection (AFC) along with the signs inside the station area



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1533841073656332



Progress onSri Nakharin 38 station (YL14) in front of Sri Nakharin Soi 38 - working on architecture, installing escalators, stairways, and internal decoration for 4 gates along with the installation of stairways, escalators, elevators, Platform Screen Doors (PSD) and Automated Fare Collection (AFC) along with the signs inside the station area



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1534382983602141



Laying Steel Guideway Beam across Ratchada - Lad Phrao intersection with total distance of 121.50 meters and the weights of 747 metric tons, curve radius of 75 meter and the longest section is 61.50 meters



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1521795674860872


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dEDxs0K0XI


----------



## Jero1971

The New Underpass between the N9 Pier and the Grand Palace opened this week.


----------



## Codename B

*Conclusion to Orange Line West Extension - Construction begins in September *
- The line will be up for bidding March-August




__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/3115219758699521


----------



## Wisarut

238 million Baht Via duct connecting Chulabhorn Hospital with Laksi station of both Red line commuter and Pink Monorail with escalators and elevators for the handicapped and senior citizens with the distance of 750-m long and 4 meter wide will be opened in April 2022. So far, it is 41% done - delayed due to the ongoing Covid-19 epidemic that wreck havoc on worker camp sites. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3116643518557145


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on bang Kapi station of yellow line Monorail at Ladphrao Soi 113 - 115:
1. working on Architecture, internal decoration and erection of 4 entrances 
2. Installing stairways - escalators, platform screen doors, along with Automated Fare Collection turnstiles for ticket selling section along with station signs 





__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1542558162784623


----------



## Wisarut

MRTA Board just approving 6 contractors to handle the consturction of Tao Poon - Krunai section of Purple line MRT at the following prices:
1. CKST-PL JOINT VENTURE (Ch. Karnchang PCL - Sino Thai Engineering and Construction PCL) on the underground Tao Poon - National Library at 19,430 Million Baht (7% VAT and Provisional Sum included). 

2. CKST-PL JOINT VENTURE (Ch. Karnchang PCL - Sino Thai Engineering and Construction PCL) on the underground National Library - Phan Fah (Democracy Monument) at 15,878 Million Baht (7% VAT and Provisional Sum included). 

3. ITD – NWR MRT JOINT VENTURE (Italian Thai Development PCL - Naowarat Phatthanakarn PCL) on the underground Phan Fah - Memorial Bridge near Ban Khaek Intersection at 15,109 Million Baht (7% VAT and Provisional Sum included). 

4. Unique Engineering and Construction PCL on the underground Memorial Bridge near Ban Khaek Intersection - Dao Khanong at 14,982 Million Baht (7% VAT and Provisional Sum included). 

5. Italian Thai Development PCL on Dao Khanong - Krunai elevated section along with Stabling Yard, and 2 parks and ride at 13,094.8 Million Baht (7% VAT and Provisional Sum included). 

6. Italian Thai Development PCL on Platelaying and electromechanic system at 3,589 Million Baht (7% VAT and Provisional Sum included). 









ผ่านฉลุย! บอร์ด รฟม. สั่งจ้างบิ๊กรับเหมาลุยรถไฟฟ้าม่วงใต้ 8.2 หมื่นล้าน | เดลินิวส์


ผ่านฉลุย! บอร์ด รฟม. ไฟเขียวสั่งจ้างบิ๊กผู้รับเหมาชน 6 สัญญา 8.2 หมื่นล้าน ลุยก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วงใต้ “เตาปูน-ราษฎร์บูรณะ” เตรียมประกาศผลผู้ชนะประมูลขึ้นเว็บไซต์ รฟม.




www.dailynews.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3118625125025651


----------



## Wisarut

Yappofloyd said:


> I would suggest only some of the southern section between Samrong and just north of the Depot will open initially. It could be further north to say Hua Mark but there is no switch around there. Again, need to wait until May for a clearer picture. I usually pass diff sections of the line weekly and there is still months of work needed for the section between Lam Sali (2 weekends ago they were installing sections of track just north of the station) and along Latphrao rd. That is aside from the delays regarding installation of equipment mentioned above by the manager. Let's wait & see ....
> 
> For the MRT Pink line, the previously announced 3 stage opening that Khun Wisarut posted a few months ago is still applicable though that timeline has probably slid a little. In the last month I've visted the Minburi end, Wat Phra Sri station (viewed from BTS - still needs a lot of work) & was checked out PK 23 & PK 24 2 weeks ago as I was playing sport nearby, Sept might just still be possible for that Stage 1 opening, but Nov or Dec seems much more realistic to me. I wouldn't even be surprised if it became early 2023. More than happy to be proven wrong.
> 
> The way this usually works is that sometime in May we'll probably get new opening dates from the BTSC.


From what I have seen, I felt so convinced that Samrong - Wat Sri Iam would be opened first but BTSC would tried its best to open further to get more revenue to pay back the bank loan. 
Similar thing can be said to Minburi - Wat Prasri section of Pink line Monorail (without Nopparat Ratchathani station which had to be moved to allow Highway Dept to construct the flyover at Siam Park intersection) but BTSC would tried its best to open further to get more revenue to pay back the bank loan to finance the Mueangthong Thani branch line which STECON workers are clearing the infrastructure.


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


>


On the planned Bang Na - Thana City - Suvannabhum South - 19.7 km
Phase 1 - 14.6km Bang Na - Thana City (12 stations)










1) Bang Na near Bang Na intersection at km 0+040 in front of Bangkok Mall with skywalk to BTS Bang na station at BITEC with 500 meter distanc. This station is going to connect with BITEC and Bangkok Mall by The Mall which will be come new Eastern Bus terminal
2) Praphamontree ar km km 1+100 in front of Berkley International Schoo, not far from Praphamontri school
3) Bang Na - Trat 17 at km 2+300 in front of Bang na - Trat Soi 17 connecting with Udomsuk Soi 42
4) Bang Na - Trat 25 at km 3+200, in front of Big C and Central City Bang Na 
5) Wat Sri Iam at km 4+000 in Sri Iam Interchange - interchange with Yellow Line Monorail by 150 meter sky walk - it will share park and ride of yellow line monorail
6) Prem Ruethai at km 5+100 near I-Link building (AKA The Nation Building) and Prem Ruethai village
7) ฺBang Na -Trat km 6 at km 6+100 near Bang Na tower
8 ) Bang Kaew at km 7+800 near Bang Kaew gate of Bang Na - Bang Pakong expressway and Gate to Ram Khamhaeng 2 (Bang na campus) and The Holy Infant Jesus Church 
9) Kanchanaphisek at km 8+600 near Mega Bang Na should be Bang Na Trat km 8 or so 
10) Wat Salute at km 10+200 near Wat Salute and Bun Thaworn store
11) King kaew at km 12+200 in front of King Kaew market
12) Thana city at km 14+200 near Thana city village with 29 rai of land to function as depot

Phase 2 - 5.1 km Thana city - Suvannabhum South(2 stations)
13) Kroek University at km 15+200 in front of Kroek University near Central Village Store
14) Suvannabhum South - Southern terminal of Suvannabhum Airport - not certainty since it must depend on the policy of AOT (the owner of Suvannabhum International Airport) to alllow the construction of terminal under the new Southern terminal of Suvannabhum International Airport

Need to compile with the New PPP Act of 2019 with market Sounding

LRT with 80 kph standard gauge interchange with Yellow Line Monorail at Wat Sri Iam and Green line at Bang na station via 50 meter skywalk 

Hope that the first phase from Bang Na to Thana City can be constructed in 2025 to 2028 before opening in 2029.
https://www.lrt-bangna-ppp.com





สื่อประชาสัมพันธ์ประกอบสัมมนาสรุปผล - Google Drive







drive.google.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1403777550060720







กทม. ร่วมกับ มสช. ออกหน่วยแพทย์และสาธารณสุขเคลื่อนที่โครงการ "กรุงเทพฯ ห่วงใย ใส่ใจสุขภาพ" ให้ประชาชนรับบริการแบบใกล้บ้าน


สำนักงานประชาสัมพันธ์กรุงเทพมหานคร




www.prbangkok.com


----------



## Codename B

🚧🚈 Update ❗
Status of electric train construction projects in Bangkok and its vicinity
6 projects, distance 135.80 kilometers




__ https://www.facebook.com/100069434130040/posts/279796117678191











1. Pink line (34.50km): First section opens in 2022
2. Pink branch line (3km): Preparing for construction. Opens in 2025
3. Orange line (22.50km): Opens in 2025
4. Yellow line (30.40km): First section opens in 2022
5. Airport Rail Link extension (21.80km): Part of 3 airports HSR. Opens in 2027
6. Purple line extension (23.60km): Preparing for construction. Opens in 2027


----------



## Codename B

__ https://www.facebook.com/100047017301335/posts/532752294968676



*April 13 "Songkran Day"...splash the brightness
Pink & Yellow Monorail get free ride this August*

First yellow line "Pawana-Samrong Station"
Pink Line, starting from "Government Center - Minburi"
....the rest will fill the network next year (2023)

The Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) is accelerating the construction of the MRT Yellow Line Project. Lat Phrao-Samrong Section, a distance of 30.4 kilometers (km) and the Pink Line, Khae Rai-Min Buri Section, a distance of 34.5 kilometers, to open for service within the year 2022, as a convenient, fast and safe alternative to the public.

Update on the latest progress from MRTA MRT Yellow Line Operated by Eastern Bangkok Monorail Company Limited or EBM, the overall construction results exceeded 91.70%, civil works 92.48%, and electric train systems 90.67.

As for the Pink Line train by Northern Bangkok Monorail Company Limited or NBM, overall performance is 86.51%, civil works 88.16%, and electric system works 84.92%.

Mr. Surapong Laoha-Unya, Director of Northern and Eastern Co., Ltd. gave an interview in detail to "Daily News Transport Innovation News Team" that both projects continue to move forward. but not so smooth. Still worried about the impact that has been caused by the epidemic situation of COVID-19 both labor shortage and suppliers unable to deliver.

There is also the situation of the RussIan-Ukrainian war to watch because it may affect the economy especially about the inflation rate. Some of the supplier's equipment are made in Russia, but fortunately, there is no impact for now.

In the past, he admitted that the projects were affected by the epidemic situation of COVID-19 including quite a lot of additional measures from the government causing the construction to be delayed and now that covid-19 is not over, anything else can happen.

The company therefore reserves the right to extend the period from force majeure events affected by COVID-19, such as the closure of construction workers' camps. and construction area including refraining or delaying travel across provincial areas, etc.

Mr. Surapong said that the Company had submitted a letter requesting to extend the construction period of the MRT Yellow Line Project 677 days from force majeure, the Covid-19 situation, to the MRTA. Originally, according to the contract, the construction had to be completed within a month June 2022, but how many days will be approved to extend the time? It depends on the consideration of MRTA as well.

While the MRT Pink Line project has requested an extension of time and the MRTA has approved since September 2021, totaling about 290 days due to obstacles in entering the construction area.

“We try to use our abilities. and all strength to complete the construction and open for service as planned At present, the labor issue is still affected. and the delivery of some areas was delayed.

This caused the opening plan to move a bit further. From the original plan to gradually open the service for both lines within the middle of the year 2022, must be opened in phases for the yellow line, Phase 1 Phawana Station (YL02) - Samrong Station (YL23) will try to open the service within the third quarter of year 2022 (Jul.-Sept.)

The Pink Line, Phase 1, Chalerm Phrakiat Government Center Station (PK12) - Min Buri Station (PK30), except Nopparat Ratchathani Station (PK26), will open in the 4th quarter of this year 2022 (Oct.-Dec.)," said Surapong.

For other sections, consisting of the Yellow Line, Section 2 Lad Phrao Station (YL01) and the Pink Line Section 2, Irrigation Station (PK05) - Chaeng Watthana Station 14 (PK11), Nopparat Ratchathani Station Including the 3rd section, Khae Rai Station (PK02) – Nonthaburi Provincial Government Center Station (PK01) will open for service within the year 2023.

Each station is equipped with an elevator. The escalator from the ticketing floor to the platform floor has been reached. The platform is gradually installing the Platform Screen Door System and the AFC Gate for the station access stairs, walkways, escalators and passenger elevators.

In addition, the company is still proceeding to test drive both the electric train control system and signaling system as well as various systems using a speed of not more than 25 kilometers (km) per (hour) and can do a maximum speed of 80 km per hour in the past, the test was smooth, no problems found and will continue to test the car.

The company will gradually test the car from time to time until open to keep the system stable and ensuring that all systems work efficiently be consistent and ensure the safety of passengers.

The company has a plan to do a Trial Run around August 2022, which will open for the public to try the service for free.

As for the readiness of the trains to be serviced, CRRC Puzhen Bombardier Co., Ltd. Transportation Systems Co., Ltd., the manufacturer, has sent 48 trains of 192 cars Bombardier model Innovia Monorail 300 from China to Thailand.


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/100047017301335/posts/532752294968676
> 
> 
> 
> *April 13 "Songkran Day"...splash the brightness
> Pink & Yellow Monorail get free ride this August*
> 
> First yellow line "Pawana-Samrong Station"
> Pink Line, starting from "Government Center - Minburi"
> ....the rest will fill the network next year (2023)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054840


Here is my translation:
After Eastern Bangkok Monorail Company Limited (EBM) has reported about the latest progress of Yellow Line Monorail on 31 March 2022 that the overall construction results are 91.70% done , civil works is 92.48% done, and electric train systems is 90.67 % done, so the press report on 13 April 2022 has expected that the ongoing progress would be higher than the latest figures have suggested.

With such a progress, BTSC and EBM have expected that they could open Phawana station (YL02) - Samrong station (YL23) section by the end of 3rd quarter of 2022 (September 2022) while the section from Phawana station (YL02) to Lad Phrao station (YL01) will be opened by the end of 2023.

On the other hand, Northern Bangkok Monorail Company Limited (NBM) has reported about the latest progress of Pink Line Monorail on 31 March 2022 that the overall construction results are 86.51% done , civil works is 88.16% done, and electric train systems is 84.92% done, so the press report on 13 April 2022 has expected that the ongoing progress would be higher than the latest figures have suggested.

With such a progress, BTSC and EBM have expected that they could open Chaeng Watthana Government Complex station (PK12) - Minburi station (PK30) section by the end of 4th quarter of 2022 (December 2022) while not opening Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) since this station is not done yet. Section 2 (Irrigation Department (PK05) - Chaeng Watthana 14 (PK11)) along with section 3 (Nonthaburi Civic Center (PK01) - Kae Rai (PK02) - Sanambin Nam (PK03) - Samakkhi (PK04)) and Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) will be opened by the end of 4th quarter of 2023 (December 2023).


----------



## js2017

Codename B said:


> [Translation of "Daily News"]
> 
> Mr. Surapong Laoha-Unya, Director of Northern and Eastern Co., Ltd. gave an interview in detail to "Daily News Transport Innovation News Team" that both projects continue to move forward. but not so smooth. ....
> 
> This caused the opening plan to move a bit further. From the original plan to gradually open the service for both lines within the middle of the year 2022, must be opened in phases for the yellow line, Phase 1 Phawana Station (YL02) - Samrong Station (YL23) will try to open the service within the third quarter of year 2022 (Jul.-Sept.)
> 
> The Pink Line, Phase 1, Chalerm Phrakiat Government Center Station (PK12) - Min Buri Station (PK30), except Nopparat Ratchathani Station (PK26), will open in the 4th quarter of this year 2022 (Oct.-Dec.)," said Surapong.



So, to summarise where things stand in this "dynamic" situation for the benefit of anyone who might be confused:

On 6 April, the Deputy Spokesperson for the Prime Minister's Office was reported to have announced, following a MRTA progress report considered by the Cabinet, that the Yellow Line "is expected to open in June 2022" and the Pink Line "is expected to open in September 2022". No mention is made that these would be only partial line openings (apparently owing to mediocre reporting), but this is assumed to be the case based on previous statements.

Seven days later, on 13 April, Mr. Surapong Laoha-Unya, Director of Northern and Eastern Co., Ltd. is quoted as saying that the first phase of the Yellow Line "will try to open the service within the third quarter of year 2022 (Jul.-Sept.)", with a free public trial run planned for "around August 2022". i.e. NOT June 2022.

And the first phase of the Pink Line "will open in the 4th quarter of this year 2022 (Oct.-Dec.)" i.e. NOT September 2022.

So, it seems, to quote the English expression: "the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing". My bets are on the predictions of the Director of Northern and Eastern Company. I'm looking forward, maybe, to a partial Yellow Line trial run some time before midnight on 31 August; and a partial Pink Line trial, hopefully, before the end of the year (2022). But I'm not a gambler and I'm not giving any odds.


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

fwiarda said:


> I wonder when they will finally start with the double tracking of the Saphan Taksin BTS station.
> 
> Until now it is talk, talk, plans, plans, talk. But nothing happens.


Where that MOT & KT said to starting for this planned yet?


----------



## Wisarut

js2017 said:


> So, to summarise where things stand in this "dynamic" situation for the benefit of anyone who might be confused:
> 
> On 6 April, the Deputy Spokesperson for the Prime Minister's Office was reported to have announced, following a MRTA progress report considered by the Cabinet, that the Yellow Line "is expected to open in June 2022" and the Pink Line "is expected to open in September 2022". No mention is made that these would be only partial line openings (apparently owing to mediocre reporting), but this is assumed to be the case based on previous statements.
> 
> Seven days later, on 13 April, Mr. Surapong Laoha-Unya, Director of Northern and Eastern Co., Ltd. is quoted as saying that the first phase of the Yellow Line "will try to open the service within the third quarter of year 2022 (Jul.-Sept.)", with a free public trial run planned for "around August 2022". i.e. NOT June 2022.
> 
> And the first phase of the Pink Line "will open in the 4th quarter of this year 2022 (Oct.-Dec.)" i.e. NOT September 2022.
> 
> So, it seems, to quote the English expression: "the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing". My bets are on the predictions of the Director of Northern and Eastern Company. I'm looking forward, maybe, to a partial Yellow Line trial run some time before midnight on 31 August; and a partial Pink Line trial, hopefully, before the end of the year (2022). But I'm not a gambler and I'm not giving any odds.


Here is the way I read the hidden messages in that news:

After Eastern Bangkok Monorail Company Limited (EBM) has reported about the latest progress of Yellow Line Monorail on 31 March 2022 that the overall construction results are 91.70% done , civil works is 92.48% done, and electric train systems is 90.67 % done, so the press report on 13 April 2022 has expected that the ongoing progress would be higher than the latest figures have suggested.

With such a progress, BTSC and EBM have expected that they could open Phawana station (YL02) - Samrong station (YL23) section by the end of 3rd quarter of 2022 (September 2022) while the section from Phawana station (YL02) to Lad Phrao station (YL01) will be opened by the end of 2023.

On the other hand, Northern Bangkok Monorail Company Limited (NBM) has reported about the latest progress of Pink Line Monorail on 31 March 2022 that the overall construction results are 86.51% done , civil works is 88.16% done, and electric train systems is 84.92% done, so the press report on 13 April 2022 has expected that the ongoing progress would be higher than the latest figures have suggested.

With such a progress, BTSC and NBM have expected that they could open Chaeng Watthana Government Complex station (PK12) - Minburi station (PK30) section by the end of 4th quarter of 2022 (December 2022) while not opening Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) since this station is not done yet. Section 2 (Irrigation Department (PK05) - Chaeng Watthana 14 (PK11)) along with section 3 (Nonthaburi Civic Center (PK01) - Kae Rai (PK02) - Sanambin Nam (PK03) - Samakkhi (PK04)) and Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) will be opened by the end of 4th quarter of 2023 (December 2023).


----------



## Wisarut

Chao Phraya express boat now joining the bandwagon for electric boat service, after the successful test run of electric ferry boat service by EA. Chao Phraya Express Boat has been making a joint venture with SHARGE (Sharge management Co. Ltd.) to assemble he new electric boats with capacity to handle 200 and 250 passengers for the new Chao Phraya express boat services. The first sets will be ready in July - August 2022 for Nonthaburi - Sathon route and the company is planning to assemble 30 electric boats (5-6 boats a years) to be ready for service in 2027 - 2028.

Furthermore, the company is going to set up the charging station at Maharaj Pier and more charging stations will follow the suits - to have 40 charger heads with power of 360 KW each from 2022 to 2027.

Chao Phraya express boat has four boat services including
1. Orage Flag: Nonthaburi - Wat Rajsingkhorn
2. Yellow Flag: Nonthaburi - Sathon
3. green flag: pakkret - Sathon
4. Airconditioned Red flag: Nonthaburi Sathon









เรือด่วนเจ้าพระยา เตรียมพลิกโฉมสู่ “เรือไฟฟ้า” เส้นทางท่าเรือนนทบุรี-ท่าเรือสาทร กลางปี 2565 | Brand Inside


เรือด่วนเจ้าพระยา จับมือ SHARGE เตรียมพลิกโฉมเรือสันดาปสู่ “เรือไฟฟ้า” ตั้งเป้าสร้างสถานีชาร์จเรือไฟฟ้า 40 หัวชาร์จความเร็วสูงภายใน 5 ปี นำร่องสถานีแรกท่ามหาราช คาดเริ่มให้บริการเรือไฟฟ้าในเส้นทางแรก ท่าเรือนนทบุรี-ท่าเรือสาทร กลางปี 2565




brandinside.asia







__ https://www.facebook.com/BrandInsideAsia/posts/5874597399233570





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/535972111313361


----------



## Wisarut

Political football on Red line commuter extension from Taling Chan to Siriraj forcing MoT to extend the time for creating Siriraj station as underround commuter station further. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/536693864574519


----------



## Wisarut

Acting Director General, Department of rail transport, has come to inspect the progress of Yellow line monorail and pink line monorail and learning about the construction problems:


Overall Progress => yellow line monorail is 91.70% while pink line monorail is 86.51%
Pink line monorail got a trouble about removing the infrastructure around Chaeng Watthana Government Complex including Department of Consul, Ministry of Foreign Affairs and DSI
The delivery of pink line monorail rolling stock is 21-24 sets out of 42 sets while the delivery of yellow line monorail rolling stock is 26 sets out of 30 sets, slightly delayed from expected goal due to Covid-19 epidemic that wreck havoc in mainland China. All 42 sets for pink line monorails and all 30 sets for yellow lines will be delivered in June 2022.
However, Covid-19 epidemic has caused the serious problems on labor movements from one construction site to the other construction sites as well as causing experts from Mainland China uable to come to Thailand. 
Need to readjust the construction arrangment to deal with infrastructure removal issues and road clearance after finishing the constructionin section by section basis. 
Need to deal with skywalks to allow those handicapped in wheelchairs to access pink line monorail stations and yellow line monorails stations along with feeder system (Saen Saeb boat services and buses)
Virtual test run with free ride will be started in September 2022 instead of August 2022
Opening Plan For the first phase will be in December 2022 => Laksi to Minburi (Lak Si, Rajabhat Phra nakhon, Wat Phra Sri mahathat, Ram Indra 3, Lad Pla Khao, Ram Indra 31, Maiyalarb, Watcharaphon, Ram Indra 40, Khoo Bon, Khoo Bon, Ram Indra 83, Ram Indra km. 9, Bang Chan, Setthabut Bumphen, Talad Minburi, Minburi without opening Noppharat Ratchathani station) for pink line monorail and Samrong to Phatthanakarn (Samrong, Thippawan, Sri Thepha, Sri Dan, Sri Bearing, Sri La Salle, Sri Iam, Sri Udom, Rama IX park, Sri nakharin 38, Kalatan, and Phatthanakarn) for yellow line monorail
Full service can be started in June 2023. 

ส่องความพร้อม”โมโนเรลชมพู-เหลือง”วิ่งทดสอบระบบ ตั้งเป้าธ.ค.65 เปิดบริการเฟสแรก ตลอดสาย มิ.ย. 66
ก.ย.นี้ เตรียมตัว นั่งฟรีรถไฟฟ้าสายสีชมพู-สายเหลือง




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/536659237911315






__ https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/287004163624053


----------



## Wisarut

Better forget maengmum card to focus on EMV (Europay Mastercard and Visa ) after the endless political football on joint ticket system since 1995.



__ https://www.facebook.com/KhonLuiMuang/posts/124876550145314


BKK Rail application for seamless connections between various types of mass transit systems



__ https://www.facebook.com/lifeatmodernist/posts/561770538620793


----------



## Yappofloyd

Wisarut said:


> Here is my translation:
> With such a progress, BTSC and EBM have expected that they could open Phawana station (YL02) - Samrong station (YL23) section by the end of 3rd quarter of 2022 (September 2022) while the section from Phawana station (YL02) to Lad Phrao station (YL01) will be opened by the end of 2023.
> 
> With such a progress, BTSC and EBM have expected that they could open Chaeng Watthana Government Complex station (PK12) - Minburi station (PK30) section by the end of 4th quarter of 2022 (December 2022) while not opening Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) since this station is not done yet. Section 2 (Irrigation Department (PK05) - Chaeng Watthana 14 (PK11)) along with section 3 (Nonthaburi Civic Center (PK01) - Kae Rai (PK02) - Sanambin Nam (PK03) - Samakkhi (PK04)) and Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) will be opened by the end of 4th quarter of 2023 (December 2023).





Yappofloyd said:


> Anyway, we'll have a better idea in early May, but we are already past the point where it is highly doubtful that the MRT Yellow line will open by June given the time needed for full testing on completed sections of the line. *August/Sept looks more realistic.*
> 
> For the MRT Pink line, the previously announced 3 stage opening that Khun Wisarut posted a few months ago is still applicable though that timeline has probably slid a little. Sept might just still be possible for that Stage 1 opening, *but Nov or Dec seems much more realistic* to me. I wouldn't even be surprised if it became early 2023. More than happy to be proven wrong.


Well it is hardly a surprise that the opening dates were pushed back. Both new dates accord with what I suggested a couple of weeks ago. Hopefully, they will have no further delays in the next few months. As Khun Codename posted above with the Dept of Rail Transport image, this will mean that a record of 136km & 5 lines are U/C at the same time.


----------



## Codename B

*Constractors to start work on April 25 for Purple Line South Extension
Construction begins in August*




__ https://www.facebook.com/100047017301335/posts/538360777741161



[Translated]
The news report informed that after MRTA signed the construction contracts with all 6 contractors in March. The notice to start work (Notice to Proceed: NTP) has been issued to the contractor to start work from 25 April 2022.

It is expected that the contractor will expedite the preparation of various works and be able to enter the construction area in the first phase around August 2022, which is a public area of various government agencies, such as the Department of Highways and the Department of Rural Roads, such as road areas and pedestrian areas, etc. Currently, MRTA has already submitted a request for access to the area from various agencies.

The news report also stated that for the expropriation area of approximately 410 plots of land, about 500 buildings. They are expediting the survey of land and real estate within the land area to be expropriated to gradually deliver the area to the private sector to undertake construction.

The area of concern are areas of the Royal Thai Army, such as the Royal Thai Armed Forces School, Royal Thai Army Ordnance Department around Nakhon Chaisi Road, Dusit District, which is the first area that must be delivered to the contractor to enter the construction area, because it was the beginning of the tunnel construction If the delivery of the area is delayed, it will affect the project implementation plan.

The news report also stated that The MRT Purple Line Project, Tao Poon - Ratbuna Section (Kanchanaphisek Ring Road), has a total distance of 23.6 km, is an underground runway structure of 13.6 km, 10 stations and an elevated runway of 10 km, 7 stations, construction time required are 2005 days, or about 5 and a half years, will be completed and open for service around the end of the 2028.


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> *Constractors to start work on April 25 for Purple Line South Extension
> Construction begins in August*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/100047017301335/posts/538360777741161
> 
> 
> 
> [Translated]
> The news report informed that after MRTA signed the construction contracts with all 6 contractors in March. The notice to start work (Notice to Proceed: NTP) has been issued to the contractor to start work from 25 April 2022.
> 
> It is expected that the contractor will expedite the preparation of various works and be able to enter the construction area in the first phase around August 2022, which is a public area of various government agencies, such as the Department of Highways and the Department of Rural Roads, such as road areas and pedestrian areas, etc. Currently, MRTA has already submitted a request for access to the area from various agencies.
> 
> The news report also stated that for the expropriation area of approximately 410 plots of land, about 500 buildings. They are expediting the survey of land and real estate within the land area to be expropriated to gradually deliver the area to the private sector to undertake construction.
> 
> The area of concern are areas of the Royal Thai Army, such as the Royal Thai Armed Forces School, Royal Thai Army Ordnance Department around Nakhon Chaisi Road, Dusit District, which is the first area that must be delivered to the contractor to enter the construction area, because it was the beginning of the tunnel construction If the delivery of the area is delayed, it will affect the project implementation plan.
> 
> The news report also stated that The MRT Purple Line Project, Tao Poon - Ratbuna Section (Kanchanaphisek Ring Road), has a total distance of 23.6 km, is an underground runway structure of 13.6 km, 10 stations and an elevated runway of 10 km, 7 stations, construction time required are 2005 days, or about 5 and a half years, will be completed and open for service around the end of the 2028.
> View attachment 3095100


At the time being, MRTA is calling for 4 biddings on the consultant companies to handle the following Project Implementation Consultant (PIC) works during the construction of purple line MRT through Bangkok city center. 

So far, only 8 companies are biddings for these 4 engineering consulting contracts including: 

1.The coordinators on the Project Implementation Consultan (PIC) with the mean price of 250.33 Million Baht
1.1 MHPM Co. Ltd. & Thai Transit Solutions Co. Ltd.
1.2 WUSP (Thailand) Co. Ltd.

2. Consultant on Civil Work Section 1 with the mean price of 1,094.11 Million Baht including:
2.1 MAA Consultant Co. Ltd., Index International Group PCL, PSK Consultants Co. Ltd.PPSN Co. Ltd. and C Consult Engineering Co. Ltd. 
2.2. Tesco Co. Ltd., Asian Engineering Consultant Co. Ltd., Utility Design Consultant Co. Ltd., Project Planning Service PCL 
3. Consultant on Civil Work Section 2 with the mean price of 959.47 Million Baht
3.1 Asian Engineering Consultants Co. Ltd., Tesco Co. Ltd., Utility Design Consultant Co. Ltd., IT International Co. Ltd., Project Planning Service PCL, Integrated Engineering Consultant Co. Ltd.,

3.2 Index International Group PCL, MAA Consultant Co. Ltd., PSK Consultants Co. Ltd., PPSN Co. Ltd., C Consult Engineering Co. Ltd.

4. Consultant on Civil Work Section 3 with the mean price of 561.05 Million Baht
4.1 Chotejinda Consultant Co. Ltd., Wisit Engineering Consultants Co.Ltd., IT International Co. Ltd.
4.2 Index International Group PCL

Even though MRTA has issued the NTP (Notice to Proceed) to all 6 contractors on 25 April 2022, the contractors would come to the construction sites in August 2022.
ประมูลคุมงานก่อสร้าง”สีม่วงใต้”คึกคัก บริษัทที่ปรึกษาแห่ยื่นชิงเค้ก 2.8 พันล้าน



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/540241660886406


https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/540503497526889


----------



## Codename B

*The revised station‘s location of Western Orange Line (Bang Khun Non - Thailand’s Cultural Center)*

Timeline of Western Orange Line:
March-August 2022: Open for bidding
September 2022: Begins construction




__ https://www.facebook.com/572799606153181/posts/4687488591350908



Some noteworthy stations

Ratchaphrarop station interchange with Aera One









Pratunam station









Ratchathewi station interchange with Sukhumvit line









Democracy Monument station interchange with Purple line south extension









Sanam Luang station


----------



## Wisarut

Now, all 8 Steel Guideway Beams across Saensaeb canal between Bang Kapi station and Lam Salee station with total length of 92.43 meters and total weight of 590 metric tons for yellow line monorail have been assembled on 23 April 2022. Next works are to the Bracing to lock the steel guideway beams in place and installing Emergency Walkway before removing Tower Supportout of the area



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1586171858423253


----------



## Wisarut

PPP Net Cost for red line commuter extension to Salaya, Thammasart university Rangsit campus, Thonburi railway terminus at Bangkok Noy, Hua Mark and Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong is coming soon in May 2022 with the total price tags 🏷 of 440 billion Baht 

















1. Government needs to allocate the land, working on civil works an construction and the installation of electric train systems on both existing system and extensions with total price tag of 188,105 Million Baht since private section are unwilling to invest on the following sections with total price tag of 110,000 million Baht 
1.1. The cost overrun named VO of 10,345 Million Baht 1.2. Red line commuter extensions of 67,575.37 Million Baht 
1.2.1 Rangsit – Thammasart Rangsit with 4 stations the distance of 8.84 km at 6,570.40 Million Baht 
1.2.2. Taingchan Junction - Salaya with 6 stations (including Rama 6 station and EGAT - Bang kruay station between Bang Son and Bang Bumru) the distance of 14.8 km at 10,202.18 Million Baht 
1.2.3. Talingchan Junciton - Siriraj with 3 stations and the distance of 4.3 km at 6,645.03 Million Baht 1.2.4. Missing Links (Bang Sue Grand central - Hua Lamphong and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Mark) with 9 stations and the total distance of 25.9 km at 44,157.76 Million Baht 
1.3. The payments for the rolling stocks and electrification of 32,000 Million Baht 
2. Private sectors are pressing the demands of 50 year concession including traffic operation and Maintainance (O&M) with the price tag of 222,559 Million Baht 
These first three extension (Rangsit – Thammasart Rangsit with the distance of 8.84 km, Taingchan Junction - Salaya with the distance of 14.8 km, Talingchan Junciton - Siriraj with the distance of 4.3 km) will be on bidding in June - October 2022 so the construction on Thammasart University Rangsit Campus section and Salaya extennsion can be started in November 2022 and finished in October 2025 before opening Thammasart University Rangsit Campus and Salaya in January 2026 while the construction on Siriraj extennsion can be started in November 2022 and finished in October 2026 before opening Siriraj extension in January 2027. 
On the other hand, the Missing Links (Bang Sue Grand central - Hua Lamphong and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Mark) with the total distance of 25.9 km) which require the construction of tunnels will get the revision done in August 2022 before submitting to the cabinet in September- November 2022 before bidding in December 2022 - April 2023 and get the construction started from May 2023 to October 2027 before opening in January 2028.



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/541648204079085





__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1416388685466273


โครงการระบบรถไฟชานเมือง (สายสีแดง) - หน้าแรก 








‘ศักดิ์สยาม’ กางไทม์ไลน์ ‘รถไฟสายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยาย’ 4 เส้นทาง มูลค่ารวม 6.48 หมื่นล้าน พร้อมร่วมมือ ‘ศิริราช’ สร้างสถานีร่วม & อาคารรักษาพยาบาล


“ศักดิ์สยาม” กางไทม์ไลน์ “รถไฟสายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยาย” 4 เส้นทาง มูลค่ารวม 6.48 หมื่นล้าน ประเดิมประกวดราคาก่อน 3 เส้นทางภายใน ต.ค. 65 ด้าน “Missing Link” เร่งทบทวนแผน จ่อเสนอ ครม.ภายใน พ.ย.65 เริ่มตอกเข็ม พ.ค.66 เปิดใช้ ม.ค.71 พร้อมจับมือคณะแพทยศาสตร์ศิ




www.trjournalnews.com




ปักธง! ประมูลสีแดงต่อขยาย 4 เส้นทาง มิ.ย.นี้ -เร่งสรุป PPP ดึงเอกชนลงทุน 2.2 แสนล้านรับเดินรถ 50 ปี


----------



## Wisarut

For the case of MOU between MoT and Siriraj Hospital, now, MoT has to make a new agreement that they are going to construct Siriraj Railway terminus for red line commuter extension with the area of 3410 sq.m. and Orange Line MRT extension with the area of 906 sq. m. in 2023 to be ready for the red line commuter extension to Siriraj to be opened in January 2027 and Orange Line MRT extension to Siriraj in 2028
https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/541711327406106


----------



## Wisarut

Red line commuter 2,000 Baht monthly tickets for 50 trips will be able to use with BMTA air conditioned buses







will be issued in May 2022 while the 30days pass of red line commuter with the price of 750 Baht has been issued on 14 February 2022.
Furthermore, EMV Contactless (Europay Mastercard and Visa) cards can be used in red line commuters, Blue ring and Purple line MRT effective in May 2022.
Book Fair at Bang Sue Grand central from 26 March to 6 April 2022 has boosted up the number of passengers from 8,216 passengers a day to 10,833 passengers a day (up by 31.86%) with total number of passengers at that period of 715,603 passengers.
the commercial development of Bangsue Grand central and 13 red line commuter stations in June 2022 and intercity trains will be able to use Bangsue Grand Central and bidding for 440 billion Baht PPP on red line commuter extensions in October 2022.
EMV Contactless (Europay Mastercard and Visa) cards along with 30-day passes would be distributed to the cooperative stores and welfare stores of Universities and Armed force units to boost more number of passengers. 
https://www.trjournalnews.com/42037
คมนาคม เคาะพ.ค.นี้ ใช้ EMV ขึ้นสายสีแดงได้ -มิ.ย.ออกตั๋วเดือนใช้ร่วม รถขสมก.ปรับอากาศ


----------



## Wisarut

ADB has granted 180 million Baht loan for EA PCL for assemble 27 electric ferries and each electric ferry could carrry 250 passengers to cut down carbondioxide by 18,900 metric tons



__ https://www.facebook.com/ThaiPublica/posts/4962445880476755


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> ADB has granted 180 million Baht loan for EA PCL for assemble 27 electric ferries and each electric ferry could carrry 250 passengers to cut down carbondioxide by 18,900 metric tons
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/ThaiPublica/posts/4962445880476755


Not to be outdone by Energy Absolute Co. ltd., Chao Phraya Express Boat has signed MOU with IFC (International Financial Corporation) to study and coming up with R & D for 30 electric boats to start the process to replace the old style Chao Phraya Express boat into electric boats with capicy to handle 250 passengers for each electric boat. 








IFC หนุนเรือด่วนเจ้าพระยาลุยศึกษาโครงการเรือไฟฟ้า 30 ลำ ลดมลพิษในกรุงเทพฯ


เรือด่วนเจ้าพระยาร่วมมือกับ IFC ศึกษาพัฒนาผลิตเรือไฟฟ้า ภายใต้แผนการจัดซื้อเรือไฟฟ้า 30 ลำรองรับผู้โดยสารได้ 250 คนเพื่อใช้ในแม่น้ำเจ้าพระยา และจะทยอยเลิกใช้เรือดีเซลต่อไป




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Test run of Pink line monorail have been extended to Ram Indra ring road (PK25) near Fashion island



__ https://www.facebook.com/krungthepMK/posts/1015669229072722



Progress on Ram Indra ring road (PK25) - working on Internal architecture including Instrument control room, ticket selling room, TVM installation while removing the sewage pipelines to erect the stairways and escalators along with elevators.




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4934625446644239



Progress on Ram Indra km 9 (PK24) between Ram Indra Soi 54 and Ram Indra km 56 near Sin Phaed Hospital - working on Internal architecture including Instrument control room, ticket selling room, TVM installation while removing the sewage pipelines to erect the stairways and escalators along with elevators.



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4924917560948361



Progress on Wat Phrasri station (PK16) which has separated into 2 sections 
So far, Bangkhen Police station section has the roof structure erected - next will be the roof tile installation and still preparing the internal achitecture 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4916129638493820



Progress on Pakkret Bypass (PK07) near big C Extra - roof tile installation done, platform screen doors installed, stairways along with escalators and elevators erected and floor tiles and wall tiles installed



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4891002307673220


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

A bit off the topic,

Does anyone has any update on the Ratchaprasong SkyWalk contruction as per this vlog ( credit to Global Travel Mate )


----------



## Wisarut

Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> A bit off the topic,
> 
> Does anyone has any update on the Ratchaprasong SkyWalk contruction as per this vlog ( credit to Global Travel Mate )


So far, it has connected to Big C Rajdamrin as far as I can see by myself.


----------



## Wisarut

Yellow line on test run in front of Prem Reu Thai lane, Samut Prakarn - 3 May 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=386021806740917



Yellow line at Sri Lasalle station - 3 May 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/krungthepMK/posts/1018185395487772



Yellow line at Samrong terminus - 3 May 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/TeeneeSamutprakarn/posts/538799797655366



Now, test run of Yellow line has reached Samrong - 3 May 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/bkkmetrolife/posts/297991835858712



Yellow line monorail going out of Wat Sri Iam station - 3 May 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/krungthepMK/posts/1018031632169815


----------



## Wisarut

Test run of Yellow line monorail from Sri Iam to Samrong via Sri La Salle, Sri Bearing, Sri Dan, Sri Thepha, and Thipphawan with the distance of 10 km with the speed of 5 kph
https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1591879377852501








สมุทรปราการเฮ รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเหลือง ทดสอบการเดินรถแล้ว | ข่าวเป็นข่าว | TOP NEWS


#ยูเครน #รัสเซีย #รายการย้อนหลัง #TOPNEWSติดตามข่าวคลิปเด่นได้ที่ : https://bit.ly/TOPKhaodenxSubYT.ดาวน์โหลด APP : TOP NEWS : http://onelink.to/c68pbd.โฆษณา...




www.youtube.com




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRyoETp8G0I


----------



## Appleich

*Pink Line monorail undergoing a test:





*


----------



## Codename B

“In the second [current] phase, we will select 50 motorcycle taxi riders to use electric motorcycles “Engy” manufactured by The Stallions in the pilot area where Egat has set up battery-swapping stations and related facilities,” she said. “All participants will receive training on using and maintaining electric vehicles as well as how to safely use the battery-swapping station.”

ENTEC and NSTDA will collect the data on electric motorcycle usage of 50 candidates for one year and then analyse the energy that they have saved, the emissions that have been reduced as well as the challenges to design a suitable model policy to promote the use of electric vehicles among taxi riders throughout Thailand.




__ https://www.facebook.com/147232991936/posts/10158578367041937


----------



## Wisarut

10 more sections of Yellow line monorail to be assembled at Ratchada - Lad Phrao intersection








โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเหลือง ช่วงลาดพร้าว-สำโรง


โครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเหลือง ช่วงลาดพร้าว-สำโรง. 30,369 likes · 1,398 talking about this. Interest




www.facebook.com




Войдите на Facebook


----------



## Wisarut

Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse on 30 April 2022 :

Overall Civil Works is 93.55 % done

Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 97.27% done

Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark by CKST Joint Venture - 96.61% done

Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 94.79% done

Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 83.37% done

Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 89.72% done

Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 81.30% done 

The concession of Orange Line MRT with the price tag of 140,000 million for system layout will on the process so as to open Orange Line MRT in August 2025 while working on the western extension through Pratoo Nam, Ratchathewee, Yommaraj, Phan Fah, Sanam Luang, Siriraj to Bang Khun nont to be opened in December 2027.




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1337444873401527





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/549353643308541


----------



## Codename B

*Yellow Line Monorail - Sriiam station*
































By Home Buyers TH


----------



## Wisarut

Minburi Market gates have been erected



__ https://www.facebook.com/krungthepMK/posts/1022873595018952



Pink line monorail in action at 5 kph





From Sri Rat station to Mueangthong Thani station by Popular demands while the old Muangthong Thani station has become Sukhothai Thammathirat University


----------



## Wisarut

10 more steel tracks to get the main structure of Yellow Line Monorail to be done



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1592419701131802





__ https://www.facebook.com/bkkmetrolife/posts/299353125722583



Progress on Lad Phrao 83 station (YL05) between Lad Phrao Soi 83 - Lad Phrao Soi 85 in front of Imperial World Lad Phrao - still working on 4 entrances, the ticket selling rooms, the installation of TVMs, escalators, elevators, platform screen doors 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1593887827651656



Inspecting the progress on the construction of Lad Phrao 71 station (YL04) and Lad Phrao 83 station (YL05) 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1593923677648071


----------



## Wisarut

Speeding up three mass transit lines with total price tag of 245 billion Baht
Here is the latest progress report:
1. Yellow Line Monorail from Lad Phrao to Samrong (30.4 km at 51,810 Million Baht) - Overall progress 92.38 % => Civil Works is 92.98% done and electromechanic works is 91.60% done - now on test run before the trial run with free ride to get feedback from passengers in September 2022 before revenue service in December 2022. Yellow line monorail would open the section from Samrong to Phatthanakarn for revenue service which covers 13 stations including Samrong, Thipphawan, Sri Thepha, Sri Dan, Sri Bearing, Sri La Salle, Sri Iam, Sri Udom, Rama 9 Park, Sri nakharin 38, Kalantan and Phatthakarn (interchange with Hua Mark railway station and Hua mark station of Airport Link) 
Now, CRRC Puzhen Bombadier Transportation Systems who has produced Bombadier Innovia Monorail 300 have delivered 26 sets (104 carriages) to yellow line monorail. All 30 sets would be delivered in June 2022. 

2. Pink Line Monorail from Nonthaburi Civic Center to Minburi (34.5 km at 53,490 Million Baht) - Overall progress 87.47% => Civil Works is 89.14% done and electromechanic works is 85.87% done - now on test run before the trial run with free ride to get feedback from passengers in September 2022 before revenue service in December 2022. Pink line monorail would open the section from Minburi to Laksi for revenue service which covers 17 stations including Laksi, Rajabhat Phra Nakhon, Wat Phrasri Mahathat (Interchange with BTS Skytrain), Ram Indra 3, Lad Pla Khao, Ram Indra 31, Maiyalarb, Watcharaphon, Ram Indra 40, Khoo Bon, Ram Indra 83, Kanchanabhisek ring, Noppharat Ratchathani (dropping point for Siam Park), Bang Chan, Setthabut Bumphwn, Minburi Market, Minburi (Interchange with Orange Line MRT)

Now, CRRC Puzhen Bombadier Transportation Systems who has produced Bombadier Innovia Monorail 300 have delivered 24 sets (96 carriages) to Pink line monorail. All 42 sets would be delivered in June 2022. 

Both Pink Line Monorail and Yellow Line monorail tickets would be 14- 42 Baht. Furthermore, those who ride Blue Ring, Purple Line MRT, Orane Line MRT would not have to pay the first 14 Baht for interchanging with Yellow line Monorail and Pink line monorail. Similar scheme for interchanging with red line commuter and BTS Skytrain will need further negotiation.

3. For the issue of 30-year concession for Orange Line MRT from Bang Khun Nont to Minburi (Suwinthawongse) with the price tag of 140 billion Baht including the land expropriation of 14 billion Baht + 96 billion Baht civil works, 32 billion Baht electromechanic, EMUs, traffic agreement, and maintainance, MRTA is still drafting RFP to be issued at the end of May 2022 before asking for the feedbacks from private sectors before getting done in August 2022 before speed up the assessment of the private sector proposal by the end of September 2022 so as to open the Eastern section from Thailand cultural Center to Minburi in August 2025 and opening the western section from Thailand Cultural center to Bang Khun Nont by December 2027. 

Reason for this delay has a lot to do with the fact that MRTA has to make a compromise with those communities around Huay Kwang and Prachasongkraw along with those who live and work along Phratoo Nam area and New Phetburi road / Phetburi road, and those who live and work within the old city center (Ratchadamnoen Avenue, Democracy Monument, Sanam Luang, National Theater, Siriraj Hospital, Thonburi Railway terminus) which pass a lot of ancient sites and preserve buildings and any damages on such building will add enormous cost overrun.









เร่งสปีดสร้างรถไฟฟ้า 3 สาย 2.45 แสนล้าน


“คมนาคม” เร่งรัดสร้างรถไฟฟ้าสาย 3 สาย วงเงินรวม 2.45 แสนล้านบาท ลุยทดสอบระบบสายสีเหลือง-ชมพู ก.ย.นี้ คาดเปิดบริการฟรีบางช่วงธ.ค.65 ฟากรฟม.เตรียมเข็นสายสีส้มประมูล PPP ลุ้นเกณฑ์ TOR ดึงเอกชนร่วมทุน พ.ค.นี้




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## Wisarut

Chao Phraya Express Boat service has issued the new schedule effective on 17 May 2022 in response to the opening of semesters
Orange Flag boats (Nonthaburi <=> Wat Ratchasingkhon): 
Weekdays: 06:00 AM to 06:10 PM for downstream with extra stops (8 trips) at Irrigation Department and Wat Sawetrachat during Rush hour periods (06:00 AM to 09:00 AM and 03:00 PM to 06:10 PM) and 
06:20 AM to 06:10 PM for upstream with extra stops (9 trips) at Irrigation Department and Wat Sawetrachat during Rush hour periods (06:20 AM to 09:00 AM and 03:00 PM to 06:10 PM)
Weekends: 08:00 AM to 05:00 PM for downstream and 08:30 AM to 05:30 PM for upstream - 30-40 minute interval 

Yellow Flag boats (Nonthaburi <=> Sathon):
Weekdays: 06:00 AM to 08:05 AM for downstream and 05:05 PM to 07:05 PM for upstream 

Green Flag boats (Pakkret <=> Sathon):
Weekdays: 06:05 AM to 07:45 AM for downstream and 04:00 PM to 05:45 PM for upstream 

Red Flag boats (Nonthaburi <=> Sathon):
Weekdays: 06:50 AM to 07:25 AM for downstream and 04:30 PM to 05:30 PM for upstream 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/551495063094399


----------



## Wisarut

Laksi station of Pink line Monorail with the height of 9 meter since it has to pass under Donmueang tollways to be opened for free ride in September 2022 and revenue service in December 2022.



__ https://www.facebook.com/krungthepMK/posts/1023943614911950


----------



## Codename B

*Asia Pacific Rail 2022: Asia’s Biggest Rail Conference & Exhibition*

Asia Pacific Rail 2022 commences on 11 may until 12 may 2022 at BITEC Bangkok, Thailand. Taking the opportunity to showcase a physical show, various companies and organizations opted for custom design stands after a long hiatus.




__ https://www.facebook.com/463621617156693/posts/2322727944579375


----------



## Codename B

*Pink Line Monorail at Kasem Bundit University *




__ https://www.facebook.com/171112782936864/posts/5010756362305791


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> *Pink Line Monorail at Kasem Bundit University *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/171112782936864/posts/5010756362305791
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196204
> 
> View attachment 3196206
> 
> View attachment 3196210


Kasembundit University Romklao Campus is just 1.7 km away from Minburi station (PK30) of Pink line monorail by walking but it is just 450 meters from the Pink line monorail depot. Furthermore, Kasembundit University Romklao Campus is just 1.4 km away from Minburi station of Orange Line MRT









PK30 สถานนีรถไฟฟ้าสีชมพูมีนบุรี ถึง มหาวิทยาลัยเกษมบัณฑิต วิทยาเขต ร่มเกล้า







www.google.co.th












มีนบุรี ถึง มหาวิทยาลัยเกษมบัณฑิต วิทยาเขต ร่มเกล้า







www.google.co.th












สถานีมีนบุรี สีส้ม ถึง มหาวิทยาลัยเกษมบัณฑิต วิทยาเขต ร่มเกล้า







www.google.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

Ajarn Samart on the issue of unpaid debts of BMA which need to be paid to BTSC Skytrain while the candidates of BMA Governor still advocate populist agenda on BTSC Skytrian and terminate the concession so as to give the concession to MRTA before giving to BEM to monopolize BTSC Skytrain



__ https://www.facebook.com/Dr.Samart/posts/567493748076732


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Chokchai 4 station (YL03) - still working on the internal architecture including the ticket selling room, installing the TVMs, platform sceen doors instllation, installing escalators, elevators and stairways

Furthermore, there are the construction the basements while raisng the steel structure of 5 entrances of this station along with the erection of walk way pillars
Here is the list of 5 entrances for Chokchai 4 station (YL03)
Gate 1. At the mouth of Soi Ladphrao 53 (Chokchai 4 road) 
Gate 2. At the mouth of Soi Ladphrao 55
Gate 3. At the mouth of Soi Ladphrao 58 
Gate 4. At the mouth of Soi Ladphrao 56 
Gate 5. around Chokchai 4 Road (within the area of Chokchai Police station)



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1598344820539290



4 more steel guideway beams to be erected at lad Phrao station 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1599679900405782


----------



## Wisarut

Transportations in Thailand have shown the real sign of recovery in the first week of May 2022

SRT intercity trains and commuters: 42,376 passengers on 1 May 2022 to 43,491 passengers on 6 May 2022.
SRT Airport Link: 25,801 passengers on 1 May 2022 to 41,384 passengers on 6 May 2022.
SRT Red line commuter: 7,861 passengers on 1 May 2022 to 11,210 passengers on 6 May 2022.
MRTA (Blue ring and Purple line): 148,409 passengers on 1 May 2022 to 274,485 passengers on 6 May 2022.
BTSC Skytrain: 319,368 passengers on 1 May 2022 to 513,295 passengers on 6 May 2022.

However, Chao Phraya express boat service and Saensaeb boat service still not fully recovered 
Chao Phraya express boat service: 9,491 passengers a day in 2020 and 4,245 passengers a day in 2022
Saensaeb boat service : 12,176 passengers a day in 2020 and 8,288 passengers a day in 2022

Even BMTA buses and Intercity bus services still not fully recovered
BMTA buses : 554,908 passengers a day in 2022, 29.52% lower than Year 2020
BMTA buses : 41,956 passengers a day in 2022, 30.78% lower than Year 2020

Aviation services have shown the real signs of recovery even though not as many as the peak on 6 May 2022: 

In the second week of May 2022 (8 -14 May 2022), there is also the recovery trend: 
SRT intercity trains and commuters: 47,734 passengers on 12 May 2022.
SRT Airport Link: 42,388 passengers on 12 May 2022.
SRT Red line commuter: 11,937 passengers on 12 May 2022.
MRTA (Blue ring and Purple line): 256,120 passengers on 12 May 2022.
BTSC Skytrain: 505,675 passengers on 12 May 2022.










เปิดประเทศดันเดินทางเพิ่ม “สนามบิน-ระบบราง” ผู้โดยสารเฉลี่ยต่อวันสูงกว่าปี 63-64


ขนส่งทุกระบบเริ่มฟื้นหลังเปิดประเทศเต็มรูปแบบ คลายล็อกเดินทาง ดันสนามบินมีผู้โดยสารเพิ่มกว่า 10% เมื่อเทียบกับปี 63 ส่วนระบบรางผู้โดยสารสูงสุดกว่า 8.6 แสนคน/วัน รีเทิร์นเกินครึ่ง




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Consultant companies (Asian Engineering Consultant, Aegis Rail (Thailand), Decade Consultant Co. Ltd. Mass Transit Solution, MAA Consultant, Enrich Consultant Co.Ltd., Thai Transit Solution) have given the revised studies on Brown Line Monorail (Kae Rai - Lam Salee [Bueng Kum]) to MRTA and MRTA is going to implement 22.1-km Brown Line Monorail with 20 stations and the price tag of 48,386 million Baht to be on bidding with PPP in 2023 with the following expenditure

The price tag for Brown Line Monorail is including: 
7,254 Million Baht land expropriation
20,864 Million Baht civil works
19,013 Million Baht System and rolling stocks
1,255 Million Baht Consultant fees

MRTA is drafting the TOR for bidding to be done in September 2023 to get the approval for budget to be on bidding in 2023 - 2024 to get the winner in 2025 and take 3 years and 3 months (39 months) to be done in 2028.

This brown line monorail will share 7.2 km on Phase 3 N2 expressway with 6 stations - using bearing shoe pillar between expressway pillars with 25 - 30-meter distance between pillars -> EIRR for Brown Line is 22.3 % while EIRR for Phase 3 N2 expressway has EIRR of 38.8%, so it is worthy to invest indeed.

This Brown Line Monorial have interchanged with 7 lines including
1. Nonthaburi Civic Center for Purple Line and Pink Line monorail 
2. Bang Khen for Red line commuter
3. Kasetsart University for BTS Skytrain 
4. Chalong Rat for Grey line Monorail - should be renamed as Kaset nawamin near The Walk community Mall 
5. Lam Salee with yellow Line Monorail and Orange Line MRTA

The expected daily number of passenger for brown line MRT is 218,000 passengers a day.





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/553965846180654


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Consultant companies (Asian Engineering Consultant, Aegis Rail (Thailand), Decade Consultant Co. Ltd. Mass Transit Solution, MAA Consultant, Enrich Consultant Co.Ltd., Thai Transit Solution) have given the revised studies on Brown Line Monorail (Kae Rai - Lam Salee [Bueng Kum]) to MRTA and MRTA is going to implement 22.1-km Brown Line Monorail with 20 stations and the price tag of 48,386 million Baht to be on bidding with PPP in 2023 with the following expenditure
> 
> The price tag for Brown Line Monorail is including:
> 7,254 Million Baht land expropriation
> 20,864 Million Baht civil works
> 19,013 Million Baht System and rolling stocks
> 1,255 Million Baht Consultant fees
> 
> MRTA is drafting the TOR for bidding to be done in September 2023 to get the approval for budget to be on bidding in 2023 - 2024 to get the winner in 2025 and take 3 years and 3 months (39 months) to be done in 2028.
> 
> This brown line monorail will share 7.2 km on Phase 3 N2 expressway with 6 stations - using bearing shoe pillar between expressway pillars with 25 - 30-meter distance between pillars -> EIRR for Brown Line is 22.3 % while EIRR for Phase 3 N2 expressway has EIRR of 38.8%, so it is worthy to invest indeed.
> 
> This Brown Line Monorial have interchanged with 7 lines including
> 1. Nonthaburi Civic Center for Purple Line and Pink Line monorail
> 2. Bang Khen for Red line commuter
> 3. Kasetsart University for BTS Skytrain
> 4. Chalong Rat for Grey line Monorail - should be renamed as Kaset nawamin near The Walk community Mall
> 5. Lam Salee with yellow Line Monorail and Orange Line MRTA
> 
> The expected daily number of passenger for brown line MRT is 218,000 passengers a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/553965846180654


List of 20 stations which are subjected for the changes to end the disputes with BMA Grey line
1. Nonthaburi Civic Center for Purple Line and Pink Line monorail 
2. Ngam Wongwan 2 should be renamed as Soi Akkhani
3. Ngam Wongwan 18 should be renamed as Soi Wat Bua Kwan
4. Chinakhet 
5. Bang Khen for Red line commuter
6. Ngam Wongwan Gate should be renamed as Soi Tan Phoo Ying Phahon or so 
7. Kasetsart Intersection - should be renamed to kasetsart University for BTS Skytrain
8. Bang Bua canal - quite good but still too far away - better use Department of Army Engineering Post
9. Prasoed Manookit - Lad Pla Khao - with expressway over the station 
10. Prasoed Manookit - Sena Nikhom - with expressway over the station 
11. Satree Witthaya 2 - with expressway over the station 
12. Chalong Rat - with expressway over the station - expect the dispute with BMA on the station name since it has to interchange with Kaset Nawamin station near the Walk community Mall 
13. Klong Lamchiak - with expressway over the station - expect the dispute with BMA on the station name since BMA has Klong Lamchiak station of grey line near The Pud English Garden while the Klong Lamchiak of Brown line is near Klong Lamchiak intersection an Klong Lamchiak canal 
14. Nuanchan - with expressway over the station - expect the dispute with BMA on the station name since BMA has Klong Lamchiak station of grey line between Bang Khuad and Nuan chan road while Nuanchan of Brown line is in between Nuanchan road and Loedlah school - better change to Loed Lah school or Soi Chaem Chan 
15. Prasoed Manookit - Nawamin - Just nawamin should be enough
16. Pho Kaew
17. Indrarak 
18. Nawamin Bhirom - should be renamed as Nawamin Bhirom Park or Bueang Khum Park 
19. National Housing Authority 
20. Lam Salee with yellow Line Monorail and Orange Line MRTA


----------



## Wisarut

Better ride Phadung krungkasem boat service to go around Bangkok from Thewet to Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong



__ https://www.facebook.com/tourismdivision/posts/338722608284780


----------



## Wisarut

SRTET questionnaire on red line commuter services in the first 6 months of full services, so far the scores in all fields are more than 4 out of 5 but still have a lot of shortcomings to deal with. 










Service of red line commuter: 4.40 out of 5
Safety of red line commuter: 4.39 out of 5
Quality and facilities in red line commuter stations and within EMUs: 4.39 out of 5
Public Relation and Information for passengers: 4.26 out of 5
Token and Store Valued cards and marketing : 4.25 out of 5 = > better wait until the new ticket system for using in both red line commuter, Blue ring MRT, Purple line MRT, Pink line monorail, and Yellow line monorail
Reliability for punctuation, frequency and traffic quality: 4.23 out of 5 => quite a serious shortcomings









ผลสำรวจบริการ "รถไฟสายสีแดง" ผู้โดยสารพึงพอใจหลังเปิดเชิงพาณิชย์ครึ่งปีแรก


รฟฟท.เผยผลสำรวจความพึงพอใจผู้โดยสารรถไฟฟ้าชานเมืองสายสีแดงช่วง 6 เดือน หรือครึ่งปีแรกหลังเปิดให้บริการเชิงพาณิชย์ ได้สูงกว่า 4 คะแนนทุกหัวข้อ ทั้งความปลอดภัย คุณภาพบริการ และกิจกรรมด้านการตลาด




mgronline.com












รฟฟท. เผยผลสำรวจความพึงพอใจผู้โดยสารรถไฟฟ้าชานเมืองสายสีแดงครึ่งปีแรกหลังเปิดให้บริการเชิงพาณิชย์






www.thailandplus.tv







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/554864096090829


----------



## andyww

Wisarut said:


> Progress on Chokchai 4 station (YL03) -


My apartment overlooks this station and as the YL stations near completion it seems that they are a more basic design than the Pink Line stations. They seem to have a plainer roof design and without the architectural features on the side-ends of the upper levels. Look more like warehouses than the PL stations do. I originally thought it was because they are behind the PL stations in construction but seems they arent going to be as aesthetically nice, almost as if they decided to reduce the cost.


----------



## Wisarut

Inspection on the progress of Orange line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center subway station to Suwinthawongse station



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1343583979454283


----------



## Wisarut

MINE smart ferry now offering the payment through contactless cards along with cashless transaction by scanning QR codes - with affordable prices of 20 Baht - picking the right boat - the Urban line ( purple line) from Phra Nangklao pier near Phra Nangklao MRT station to Sathon pier, the Metro line (blue line from Rama 7 pier with connection with Bang Pho station of Blue ring to Sathon pier and the City line (green line) from Sathon to Phra Pinklao to connect with Saphan Taksin station



__ https://www.facebook.com/meweternity.r/posts/10158875530793553


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Khoo Bon station (PK23) just before reaching Ram Indra flyover across Khoo Bon intersection a km 8
Now, the workers are working on erecting the steel structure for architecture work, erecting the TVMs and electric instruments for control room 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/4976307265809390



Progress on Mueang Thong Thani station (PK10) at Makro Chaeng Watthana. Now, it has erected the track to Mueangthong Thani while erecting I-Girder , Double-T Girder, still working on the roof erection 




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5001971196576330


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Summakorn Elevated station on 30 April 2022: 60.56 % done
📌Electro & Mechanic System Works : 38.90 % done
📌Architecture Works : 22.16 % done
📌 Entrance 1 Worls: Structure of Gate has been elected
📌Entrance 2 Worls: Structure of Gate has been elected
👷‍♂️ Execution: Contract 4 - Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1344265236052824




Progress on Min Phatthana Elevated station on 30 April 2022: 76.69 % done
📌Electro & Mechanic System Works : 52.12 % done
📌Architecture Works : 23.70 % done
📌Entrance 1 Works: 76.00 % done
📌Entrance 2 Works: Structure of Gate has been elected
📌Entrance 3 Works: Structure of Gate has been elected
📌Entrance 4 Works: 55.00 % done
👷‍♂️ Execution: Contract 4 - Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1345035972642417




Progress on Rat Phatthana Elevated station on 30 April 2022: 61.31 % done
📌Electro & Mechanic System Works : 42.75 % done
📌Architecture Works : 23.70 % done
📌Entrance 1 Works: 89.00 % done
📌Entrance 2 Works: 66.00 % done
📌Entrance 3 Works: 70.00 % done
📌Entrance 4 Works: 47.00 % done
👷‍♂️Execution: Contract 4 - Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1345032982642716




Progress on Nom Klao Elevated station on 30 April 2022: 75.85 % done
📌Electro & Mechanic System Works : 48.40 % done
📌Architecture Works : 43.85 % done
📌Entrance 1 Works: 83.00 % done
📌Entrance 2 Works: 69.00 % done
📌Entrance 3 Works: 81.00 % done
📌 Entrance 4 Works: 50.00 % done
👷‍♂️ Execution: Contract 4 - Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1344273142718700


----------



## Wisarut

The last 2 Guideway Beams were erected at night of 20 May 2022. This 30.4-km Yellow line consists of 2,386 concrete reinforce and 12 Steel Guideway Beam near park and ride




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1604577553249350


Progress on Mahatthai station (YL056) between Lad Phrao Soi 95 - Lad Phrao Hospital as wll as Lad Phrao Soi 120 and Lad Phrao Soi 122 - still working on internal architecture, interal decoration in ticket selling room, elevators, escalators, stairways, platform screen doors and Ticket vending machines.Furthermore, the contractors are working on the basement for 4 entrances,and erection of steel structure of 4 entrances and walk way pillars 
The list of 4 gates for Mahatthai station 
Gate 1. Lad Phrao Soi 95 
Gate 2. Lad Phrao Hospital
Gate 3. Lad Phrao Soi 122 
Gate 4. Lad Phrao Soi 120



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1603883026652136


----------



## Wisarut

Wat Phra Sri station of Pink line Monorail near Bang Khen Police station - Interchange with Wat Phra Sri station of BTS Skytrain - a critical station which has to be opened in the 1st phase in September 2022




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1340487503120671&id=100014783023170


----------



## Codename B

*Bidding for the West Orange Line begins today *
It has started! The battle to win the orange train 140 billion baht (new round)

MRTA announces the bidding of auction envelopes from 27 May - 10 June
Candidates "BTS vs BEM" will fight again for sure













__ https://www.facebook.com/100047017301335/posts/559193675657871


----------



## Wisarut

Now, Southern extension of Purple line MRT got
1. Project Management and Construction Supervision Consultant 1: (PMCSC1 ) => MAA Consultant Co. Ltd., Index International Group PCL, PSK Consultants Co. Ltd.PPSN Co. Ltd. and C Consult Engineering Co. Ltd. at 1,094,110,096 Baht.
2. Project Management and Construction Supervision Consultant 2: (PMCSC2) => Asian Engineering Consultant Co.Ltd. at 959,458,300 Baht
3. Project Management and Construction Supervision Consultant 3: (PMCSC3) => Chote Jinda Consultant Co, Ltd at 561,043,800 Baht
If there is no appeal, contracts for three consultants would be signed in June 2022.
However, the Project Implementation Consultant (PIC) is missing since 2 candidates are disqualified, so the new bidding need to be called immediately to speed up the project since MRTA has already issued Notice to Proceed (NTP) to all 6 contractors on 25 April 2022 to start their machines for construction in August 2022.





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/558882189022353


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> *Bidding for the West Orange Line begins today *
> It has started! The battle to win the orange train 1.4 billion baht (new round)
> 
> MRTA announces the bidding of auction envelopes from 27 May - 10 June
> Candidates "BTS vs BEM" will fight again for sure
> 
> View attachment 3251090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/100047017301335/posts/559193675657871


Corrections:
New Round of Bidding for the West section of Orange Line MRT and the concessin of the whole 35.9-km Orange Line MRT with the price tag of 145,265 million Baht begins on 24 May 2022


MRTA announces the bidding of auction envelopes from 27 May - 10 June
Candidates "BTS vs BEM" will fight again for sure to get the winner in August 2025
the whole 35.9-km Orange Line MRT consists of 14,621 million Baht of land expropriation, , 40 million Baht of land survey, 96,012 million Baht for civil work, 31,000 million Baht electromechanic and maintainance , Consultant fees for civil works 3,223 million Baht Consultant fee for electromechanic works 369 million Baht
Expecting Eastern section of Orange Line MRT opened in August 2025 and the rest in 2027
Technical specifications need to pass at least 90% => Organization + human resource 10%, Civil Work technic 50%, the way to make a technical dealing with MRT system 10% and the maintainance 30%
 
ประมูลรอบใหม่! ขายซองรถไฟฟ้าสีส้ม “บางขุนนนท์-มีนบุรี” 27 พ.ค.-10 มิ.ย.นี้ | เดลินิวส์ 
เปิดเกณฑ์ชิง”สายสีส้ม”รอบใหม่สุดหิน ตั้งคะแนนเทคนิค 90 มีสิทธิ์เปิดข้อเสนอราคา ดีเดย์ขายซอง27 พ.ค.-10 มิ.ย. 65


----------



## Codename B

*4 prototype electric buses ready to show off on 31 May*

Old BMTA buses will be retired and "Transform" into electric buses
The work of Thai researchers - produced using domestic materials
Continue to develop the Thai EV bus industry










At the press conference, they will test the running of all 4 electric buses before delivering them to the agency for use and further expansion of the project.

Reporters reported that this project, the BMTA has supported 4 retired yellow-orange air-conditioned buses, Mercedes-Benz brand Euro II, with a service life of 21-22 years, to the relevant agencies to improve them into electric buses.

By changing the engine, the chassis from diesel fuel was removed and replaced by batteries. Improve the seats inside the buses, curtains and paint the car to a new condition. Emphasis on assembly and production in Thailand, 40-50% of the materials that are assembled must use Thai products.

However, some materials such as batteries are imported from abroad. if assembled and finished. This makes these electric buses last 7-8 years.

———————————————




__ https://www.facebook.com/100047017301335/posts/560083588902213


----------



## Wisarut

After EIA Clearance for 16.25-km Grey Line with the price tag of 27,899 million Baht, Real estate companies are appealing the acting BMA Governor Chatchart to speed up Grey Line Monorail since starting the consruction in 2024-2025 and opening in 2030 is too slow.

Here is the list of 15 stations and 1 maintainance center

Watcharaphon - Interchange with Pink line Monorail in fron of Liab Duan Ram Indra market 
Nuan Chan - between Bang Khuad canal and Nuan Chan canal
Kaset - Nawamin in front of the Walk Community Mall - Interchange with Brown Line Monorail at 
Klong Lam Jiak near The Pud English Garden
Yothin Phattana near The Image Medical Aesthetic Centre
Ladphrao Soi 87 - near SCG Home Experience Ekkamai - Ram Indra Branch, CDC and Central Eastville 
Sangkhom Songkraw near Home Pro Ekkamai - Ram Indra Branch
Chalong Rat - Interchange with yellow Line MRT at Lad Phrao 71 near the end of Lad Phrao Soi 73
Sriwara near Indraporn - the shortcut to Bodin Decha school
Pracha Uthit near Pracha Uthit - Pradit Manootham Intersection and Charoen Thong Gym (Thai boxing school) 
Wat Rama 9 - Interchange with Orane Line MRT at Wat Phra Ram 9 subway station
Phetburi - Thong Lor on new Phetburi Road in front of Klong Tan Railway station .... Should have red line commuter at Klong Tan railway station
Chaem Chan - near Ekkamai Soi 21 in front of Camillion Hospital
Thong Lor 10 near Ekkamai Soi 5 - near the road o Donki Mall Thong Lor
Thong Lor Interchane with Thong Lor station of BTS Skytrain at Sukhuvit Soi 55 (Thong Lor road) 









บิ๊กอสังหาฯอ้อน ”ชัชชาติ” ผุดรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเทา ”วัชรพล-ทองหล่อ” เชื่อมเมือง การเดินทาง


บิ๊กอสังหาฯอ้อน ”ชัชชาติ” ผุดรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเทา ”วัชรพล-ทอ …




www.matichon.co.th




https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=273191565002622&id=100069353403316


----------



## Wisarut

SRT Board intial fee for those who use EMV Contactless (Euro pay Mastercard and Visa) cards for interchanging between red line commuter and Blue ring and Purple line MRT to encourage more daily passengers of those system by cutting down the travel fees by 33% effective by the end of June 2022. However, it needs to consult with Minitry of Finance on the payment since it has a potential to violate Article 27 of Financila Disciple Act since it has cut down the revenue of red line commuter by 33% 

So far, there are 1,078 passengers who interchange beween purple line MRT and red line commuter at Bang Son in March 2022 while there are 1,692 passengers who interchange from red line commuter to Blue ring at Bang Sue Grand central in March 2022. However, we need to take Covid-19 epidemic into account. 

Once Pink line monorail has been opened for revenue service in December 2022 -23, this EMV Contactless cards will be applied to Pink line monorail since this line has interchange at Lak Si 








ผู้โดยสารเฮ! สายสีแดงฟรีค่าแรกเข้า บัตรโดยสาร EMV เดินทางข้ามระบบ "แดง-ม่วง" คาดเริ่มได้ มิ.ย.นี้


บอร์ด รฟท.อนุมัติยกเว้นค่าแรกเข้ารถไฟชานเมืองสายสีแดง สำหรับบัตร EMV กรณีเดินทางเชื่อมจากสายสีม่วงเข้าสีแดง ที่สถานีบางซ่อนเพิ่มความสะดวกและลดค่าครองชีพ ประเมินรายได้ลดลง 33% สั่งหารือ ก.คลังเช็กข้อกฎหมาย คาด มิ.ย.ได้ใช้ตามนโยบาย




mgronline.com




เฮ! รฟท. ไฟเขียว มิ.ย. นี้ใช้บัตร ‘EMV’ โดยสารสายสีม่วง-แดง ฟรีค่าแรกเข้า] 
ขึ้นรถไฟฟ้าเฮ บอร์ดรฟท.ไฟเขียว ยกเว้นค่าแรกเข้า เชื่อมสายสีม่วง-สายสีแดง



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/560683588842213


----------



## Wisarut

On the issue of extensions of red line commuter networks, here is the line to get the bidding for contractors in October 2022:
1. Rangsit – Thammasart Rangsit with 4 stations the distance of 8.84 km at 6,570.40 Million Baht
2. Taingchan Junction - Salaya with 6 stations (including Rama 6 station and EGAT - Bang kruay station between Bang Son and Bang Bumru) the distance of 14.8 km at 10,202.18 Million Baht
3. Talingchan Junciton - Siriraj with 3 stations (Taling Chan floating market, Charansanitwongse, and Siriraj) and the distance of 4.3 km at 6,645.03 Million Baht 

It would take 6-8 months to get the contractors which should be around April - June 2023. 

However, the bidding of Missing Links (Bang Sue Grand central - Hua Lamphong and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Mark) with 9 stations and the total distance of 25.9 km at 44,157.76 Million Baht will have to wait until the new design of Rajvithi station with a seamless connection to Ramadhibodee Hospital due to the idea of land development in the same way as Siriraj hospital connection with both red line commuter and Orange Line MRT. For Rajvithi case, there is a connection with Orange line MRT at Yommaraj station - so Rajvithi station and Yommaraj station need proper connection to allow seamless interchange. This will be ready on bidding in October 2023 and getting the contractors in April - June 2024

Hope that those extensions will be opened according ot the schedule:


Rangsit – Thammasart Rangsit : December 2026
Taingchan Junction - Salaya with 6 stations (including Rama 6 station and EGAT - Bang kruay station between Bang Son and Bang Bumru) : December 2026
Talingchan Junciton - Siriraj with 3 stations (Taling Chan floating market, Charansanitwongse, and Siriraj) : December 2027
Missing Links (Bang Sue Grand central - Hua Lamphong and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Mark) with 9 stations: December 2028










พร้อมประมูล ต.ค.นี้! รถไฟสีแดงต่อขยาย 3 เส้นทาง 2.3 หมื่นล้านบาท ส่วน Missing Link เร่งปรับแบบสถานีเชื่อมเข้า รพ.รามาฯ


“คมนาคม” เช็กความพร้อมรถไฟสีแดงต่อขยาย 3 เส้นทางกว่า 2.3 หมื่นล้านบาท กางไทม์ไลน์เปิดประมูล ต.ค.65 ตอกเข็มปี 66 พร้อมสั่งเร่ง Missing Link 4.4 หมื่นล้านบาท ปรับแบบสถานีราชวิถีเชื่อมเข้ารพ.รามาฯยึดโมเดลสถานีร่วมศิริราชประมูลปี 66




mgronline.com


----------



## Yappofloyd

andyww said:


> These stations seem to be huge for such a system. Have they been designed with possible upgrading to full rail if it becomes necessary?


You really can't convert from monorail to heavy rail. Even if you somehow it could be done, very doubtful wouldn't be financially worth it - cheaper to demlosh the whole line. Completely diff design specifications. In this case, you'd have to lift out all the concrete monorail sections which are built for each section and then construct a viaduct for laying tracks - and that assumes that the supporting pillars were built to support a larger weight. 

Station lengths, platform heights and the space between platforms would all be an issue as the stations have been built for this specific rolling stock. That's why we had a nearly 2 year delay in the tendering process, because the MRTA basically neglected the fact that the rolling stock specs determine the design of the line.

Also, the station length allows for future 8 car operations as demand builds as the Bombadier & BSR have stated. The delivered rolling stock is configured for 4 car ops. (Sao Paulos Silver Line was the first to use Innovia 300 series rolling stock and operates with 7 car sets)

The curve at Latphrao is irrelevant as you would need to build a completely new station on Latphrao. It is worth remembering that the original plan from 2005 to 2012 was for this to be a heavy rail metro line (UG along Latophrao and the elevated along Srinakarin)


----------



## Appleich

__ https://www.facebook.com/AsianDevBank/posts/384851170344238


----------



## Codename B

*Pink Line Monorail (34.5 KM) | U/C*






*Yellow Line Monorail (30.4 KM) | U/C*






*Orange Line (22.5 KM) | U/C*


----------



## Wisarut

the daily usage of rail mass transit system has been broken 1.1 million passenger landmark, up from 810,000 passengers on 1 May 2022 due to the opening of semester after the permission effective since 1 June 2022. This has compelled Dept. of Rail Transports to add more frequent trains and EMUs during morning and evening rush hour periods. 

Here is the latest tallies: 
commuters and interciy 56,700 passengers 
Airport Rail Link: 52,600 passengers 
Red line commuter networks: 14,000 passengers
MRT Blue ring and Purple Line: 347,000 passengers
BTS Skytrain: 638,000 passengers

Neverthless, it still far from the pre Covid-19 level of 1.2 million passenger a day.








นิวไฮ! ผู้โดยสารรถไฟ-รถไฟฟ้าคึกคัก ทะลุวันละ 1.1 ล้านคน | เดลินิวส์


ทะลุวันละ 1 ล้านแล้ว! ผู้โดยสารรถไฟ-รถไฟฟ้า ใช้บริการคึกคัก หลังรัฐบาลคลายล็อกเปิดประเทศ นักเรียน-นักศึกษาเปิดเทอมเต็มรูปแบบ 2 มิ.ย. ทำนิวไฮ วันละ 1.1 ล้านคน เติบโตต่อเนื่อง สั่งผู้ให้บริการเพิ่มความถี่-บริการเดินรถเต็มแม็กซ์ช่วงพีค ช่วยลดหนาแน่น อำนวยความสะดวก




www.dailynews.co.th












ระบบรางคึกคัก! ขร.เผยมีผู้ใช้บริการวันละกว่า 1 ราย หลังคลายล็อก ปท.


นายพิเชฐ คุณาธรรมรักษ์ อธิบดีกรมการขนส่งทางราง (ขร.) เปิดเผยถึงภาพรวมปริมาณผู้โดยสารที่มาใช้บริการระบบขนส่งทางราง ทั้งรถไฟ รถไฟฟ้า รถไฟฟ้า MRT รถไฟฟ้า BTS รถไฟชานเมือง (สายสีแดง) และรถไฟฟ้าแอร์พอร์ตเรลลิงก์ ว่า ตั้งแต่ต้นเดือนมิถ




mgronline.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/570413147869257


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> 🚧🚆 Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse on 31 May 2022 :
> 
> Overall Civil Works is 94.51% done
> Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 97.83% done
> 
> Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark by CKST Joint Venture - 97.26% done
> 
> Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 96.19% done
> 
> Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 85.23% done
> 
> Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 90.53% done
> 
> Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 81.77% done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1357270614752286
> 
> 
> 
> Progress of Yellow line Monorail on 31 ๋May 2022
> 
> Overall: 92.93% done
> 
> ⚙Civil Works 93.42% done
> 
> 🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock 92.29% done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1617239365316502
> 
> 
> Progress of Pink line Monorail on 31 May 2022
> Overall: 88.51% done
> ⚙Civil Works : 90.06% done
> 🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock : 87.02% done
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5056967624410020


🚧🚆 Progress on Mass transit projects on on 31 May 2022 
Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse Overall Civil Works is 94.51% done => 0.96% progress from the expected goal
Progress of Yellow line Monorail (Lad Phrao - Samrong) ⚙Civil Works 93.42% done => 0.44% progress from the expected goal
Progress of Pink line Monorail (Nonthaburi Government Complex - Minburi) ⚙Civil Works : 90.06% done => 0.92% progress from the expected goal




__ https://www.facebook.com/bkkmetrolife/posts/324715256519703


----------



## Wisarut

There are 14 companies who purchased the bidding forms for 30-year concession of orange line MRT

1. Bangkok Expressway and Metro Public Company Limited (BEM PCL)
2. Sino-Thai Engineering & Construction Public Company Limited (STECON PCL)
3. Italian-Thai Development Public Company Limited (ITD PCL)
4. Bangkok Mass Transit System Public Company Limited (BTS PCL)
5. Ch. karnchang Public Company Limited (CK PCL)
6. China Harbour Engineering Company Limited
7. BTS Group Holdings Public Company Limited (BTSC PCL)
8. Tokyu Construction Companyt Limited 
9. Incheon Transit Corporation
10. Unique Engineering & Construction Public Company Limited
11. Gulf Energy Development Public Company Limited
12. RH International (Singapore) Corporation PTE. LTD.(Subsidiary of Ratchaburi Electricity Generating Holding Public Company Limited (RATCH ))
13. Kumagai Gumi Co., Ltd.
14. Siemens Mobility Co. Ltd.









คึกคัก! บิ๊กรับเหมาไทย-เทศ แห่ซื้อซองชิงรถไฟฟ้าสีส้ม 1.4 แสนล้าน | เดลินิวส์


ปิดขายซองแล้ว! รถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ช่วงบางขุนนนท์-มีนบุรี (สุวินทวงศ์) มูลค่า 1.4 แสนล้าน บิ๊กผู้รับเหมาภายในประเทศไทยและต่างประเทศ แห่ชิง 14 ราย "รฟม." นัดแจงรายละเอียดวันที่ 15 มิ.ย.นี้ ลุยก่อสร้าง ก.ย.65 เตรียมเปิดบริการโครงการส่วนตะวันออกเดือน ส.ค.68




www.dailynews.co.th












ประมูลสายสีส้มกระหึ่ม กัลฟ์ -ไชน่าฮาเบอร์ -ยักษ์เกาหลี -ญี่ปุ่นแจมซื้อซอง


ประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม รอบ2กระหึ่ม! กัลฟ์ -ไชน่าฮาเบอร์ -อินชอนทุนยักษ์เกาหลี ผู้สร้าง รถไฟใต้ดิน -สนามบินในตำนาน อีกสองยักษ์ ญี่ปุ่น โตคิว-คูมะไก ผู้เชี่ยวชาญรถไฟฟ้า ตามด้วยซีเมนส์ ร่วมแจม ซื้อซองนอกจาก สองยักษ์ทางรางของไทย BEM-BTS




www.thansettakij.com





However the stringent TOR have effectively prevent the bidders other than BEM and its alliances and BTSC from competing for 30-year concession 
(1) Contractor must design and construct underground tunnel for Thai government at least 1000 million Baht for at least 20 years
(2) Contractor must design and construct underground station for Thai government at least 1000 million Baht for at least 20 years
(3) Contractor must design and construct third rail elevated track for Thai government at least 1000 million Baht for at least 20 years

Without the works with Thai government, those contractors will be disqualified by default, so only Ch. karnchang Public Company Limited (CK PCL) and Italian-Thai Development Public Company Limited (ITD PCL) are qualified contractors.

Even after the concession holders manage to pick CK PCL or ITD PCL as its main alliance, the next hurdle is they have to pass technical score of at least 90%. This is the way to disqualify BTSC and its alliances by default, allowing only BEM an its alliances to win the concession ... This can lead to another ligitation in Administration Court for sure despite of the explanation by MRTA about this stringen TOR








รฟม.เปิดข้อเท็จจริง หลังตั้งเกณฑ์เข้มประมูลสายสีส้ม รอบ 2


รฟม.เร่งชี้แจงข้อเท็จจริงประมูลสายสีส้ม รอบ 2 หลังตั้งเกณฑ์คุณสมบัติด้านงานโยธา-เทคนิคเข้ม หวังได้เอกชนมีประสบการณ์สร้างอุโมงค์ ป้องกันเกิดความเสียหายในอนาคต




www.thansettakij.com












ประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ทีโออาร์สุดโหด สเปกสูงกีดกันแข่งขัน


ประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้มทำป่วน นักวิชาการ-วงการรับเหมา ฟันธง เกณฑ์ทีโออาร์ รอบสอง สุดหินจ่อกีดกัน ตั้งสเปกสูงลิบ “สามารถ ราชพลสิทธิ์” ชี้ชัด ระวังเสี่ยงถูกฟ้อง ฉุดโครงการสะดุด ยันบีทีเอส ผ่านด่านแรกอาจไม่ผ่านด่านเทคนิค ปิดทุกทางแม้พันธมิตรต่างชาติ




www.thansettakij.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/Dr.Samart/posts/586123189547121










รฟม.ซัดกลับ วิจารณ์ประมูลรถไฟฟ้า "สีส้ม" ต้องมีข้อมูลที่ถูกต้องและครบถ้วน


รฟม.ซัดกลับ ชี้วิจารณ์เงื่อนไขประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ช่วงบางขุนนนท์-มีนบุรี ควรนำเสนอข้อเท็จจริงให้ถูกต้องและครบถ้วนเพื่อไม่ให้สังคมเข้าใจผิดต่อ ไม่ใช่นำข้อมูลบางส่วนมาคาดการณ์สถานการณ์ ยันเปิดกว้างแข่งขันโปร่งใส




mgronline.com












'สามารถ' กังขาเกณฑ์รถไฟฟ้าสีส้ม พบทั้งโลกมีผู้รับเหมาผลงานครบ 2 ราย


"สามารถ" ตั้งข้อกังขา นายแน่มาก ! ประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้มตะวันตก ทั้งโลกมีผู้รับเหมาผลงานครบแค่ 2 ราย หวั่น รฟม. เสียโอกาสที่จะได้รับผลตอบแทนสูงสุด




www.bangkokbiznews.com












ประมูลสายสีส้ม ส่อยุ่ง แฉพิรุธ TOR ล็อคสเปก จ้องเขี่ย “บีทีเอส”พ้นทาง


ประมูลรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้มส่อเรียกแขกงานเข้าอีกรอบ หลัง “ดร.สามารถ”ออกมาเปิดโปงทีโออาร์หมกเม็ด ส่อล็อคสเปกตั้งแต่ในมุ้ง อ้างประกวดราคานานาชาติ ตั้งเงื่อนไขประมูลสุดพิสดาร ฟากบีทีเอสคู่ชิงดำส่อถูกเขี่ยตกสเปก เตือนรฟม.-กก.คัดเลือกอาจขึ้นเขียงป.ป.ช.-ศาล อีกระลอก




www.thansettakij.com












เจาะลึกเบื้องหลังสเปคเทพ "ประมูลสายสีส้ม" รฟม.ไม่กลับลำ


เปิดเบื้องหลังสเปคเทพประมูลสายสีส้ม รฟม.ไม่กลับลำ แม้เจ้าของเทคโนโลยีขุดเจาะอุโมงค์บินมาประมูลเองก็ยังเงิบ อ้างลอดใต้แม่น้ำเจ้าพระยา-ผ่านย่านโบราณสถาน ขณะดร.สามารถ ผู้เชี่ยวชาญด้านวิศวกรรมโครงสร้างพื้นฐาน ชี้ทั้งโลกมียักษ์รับเหมาไทยแค่ 2 รายเข้าเกณฑ์




www.thansettakij.com





Progress on Summakorn station of Orange Line MRT on 11 June 2022


----------



## Wisarut

Expanding rush hour period of red line commuter of Bangsue to Taling Chan to 07:00 🕖 AM to 10:30 🕥 AM for morning rush hour and 05:00 🕔 PM to 08:30 🕣 PM for evening rush hour effective on 14 June 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/REDLineSRTET/posts/155774816996669


----------



## Wisarut

Big Disappointement to learn that yellow Line Monorail will be ready for service of the first Phase (Samrong - Hua Mark) in January 2023 before the full service can be implemented in June 2023 despite of the fact that Yellow line Monorail is now 92.93% done On the other hand, Pink line monorail will be ready for the first phase (Lak Si - Minburi) in February 2023 before the full service can be implemented in July 2023 despite of the fact that Yellow line Monorail is now 88.51% done. Hope that EMV system will be implemented for these 2 monorai llines though.



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/574294157481156





__ https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/325866909737778


----------



## Yappofloyd

Wisarut said:


> Big Disappointement to learn that yellow Line Monorail will be ready for service of the first Phase (Samrong - Hua Mark) in January 2023 before the full service can be implemented in June 2023 despite of the fact that Yellow line Monorail is now 92.93% done On the other hand, Pink line monorail will be ready for the first phase (Lak Si - Minburi) in February 2023 before the full service can be implemented in July 2023


Hardly, a surprise though given the slow pace of fitting out and problems with systems installation. The construction progress figure doesn't provide the full picture. Coincidently, I posted on another thread 2 days ago that it seemed that the opening dates would slip into Nov esp given the fact that a good 2-3 months of full line testing is needed. BSR (BTSC) has always been very unrealistic regarding the construction timeframe. The original 3 year period was always unachievable and constant announcements of new dates contradict what one observes along the lines and intel gained from those working on the project.

Better to push the date right back. Then if they are able to open a section by Nov or Dec then it is seen as a bonus by everyone. Better late than never......


----------



## In Fra Structure

Yappofloyd said:


> Hardly, a surprise though given the slow pace of fitting out and problems with systems installation. The construction progress figure doesn't provide the full picture. Coincidently, I posted on another thread 2 days ago that it seemed that the opening dates would slip into Nov esp given the fact that a good 2-3 months of full line testing is needed. BSR (BTSC) has always been very unrealistic regarding the construction timeframe. The original 3 year period was always unachievable and constant announcements of new dates contradict what one observes along the lines and intel gained from those working on the project.
> 
> Better to push the date right back. Then if they are able to open a section by Nov or Dec then it is seen as a bonus by everyone. Better late than never......


As I understood the previous announcement, the Yellow line (Samrong to Hua Mark) will be open to the public for free rides during the testing period from end of July which is the 3 months testing period. The trains are already running along the track under testing. The problem seems to be with the very very slow completion of the access stairs, walkways and lifts, which have taken months to construct. I have been following the construction of Y15 Yellow Line Station near Seacon Square and have noticed some errors in fabrication of the structural steel resulting in one part of the pedestrian bridge being the wrong size. A new section appeared several months later. They have just fitted the end of platform escape stairway however, this had to be flame cut on site as two sections did not fit (looks a right bodge up).


----------



## Wisarut

STESEN Kelantan now has the station name appear on Yellow Line Monorail - Sadly, we have to wait until January 2023 to make an official opening of Yellow Line Monorail from Samrong to Hua Mark railway station 



__ https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/posts/582934083186140


----------



## Wisarut

Before embarking any changes of ownership for BTS Skytrain, the accumulated debts of 53,321.90 Million Baht including the section of Southern extension (Onnut - Bearing - Samrong - Pak Nam) of 19,150.20 million Baht and the northern extension (Mochit - Khoo Khot) of 34.171.70 million Baht have to be cleared and written off before dealing any transfers to MRTA. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/575005024076736


----------



## Wisarut

Wat Phrasri station of Pink line monorail requires a big stairways



__ https://www.facebook.com/TeeSuckHuanon/posts/3183217818592540



Special report on Progress of yellow Line Monorail



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1195170201315532



Wat Phrasri station of Pink line monorail requires a big stairways



__ https://www.facebook.com/TeeSuckHuanon/posts/3183217818592540



Sak Siam starts to grill SRT to speed up the bidding and constructions of red line commuter network extensions, started with the first 3 routes with 29.34 km at 21,800 million Baht
Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8.84 km at 6,468.69 million Baht) and Taling Chan - Siriraj (5.7 km at 4,694.36 million Baht) will be on bidding in this December 2022.

Taling Chan - Salaya (14.8 km at 10,670.27 million Baht) including the construction of Wat Soy Thong station and Bang Kruay - EGAT station will be on bidding in January 2023 so as to start issue the NTP for the construction for the first 3 extensions in May 2023 and opened in 2026.

On the other hand, 25.9 km missing links (Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong and Bang Sue Grand Central - Phyathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark will be opened in 2028 since there will be a modification on Rajvithi station to connect with both Orange Line MRT and Ramadhibodee Hospital

SRT will have to allow the bidding at the flexible prices to lower the K factor value when the prices og construction materials and fuels have gone down.




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/578969350346970


----------



## Appleich

*Yeak Rom Klao Station (OR29) of MRT Orange Line:*
































Source: Jirakanok Engineering Co.,Ltd


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> STESEN Kelantan now has the station name appear on Yellow Line Monorail - Sadly, we have to wait until January 2023 to make an official opening of Yellow Line Monorail from Samrong to Hua Mark railway station
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/posts/582934083186140


How Kalantan station will look line in details



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1630653723975066



Capping BTS Skytrain extension ticket to 59 Baht as the way to write of the debts of 100,000 million Baht including the 19,000 million Baht debts on laying the signal and system and 13,000 million Baht for the unpaid contract to hire BTSC to run the extensions (19-km from Mochit to Khoo Khot -16 stations and 13-km bearing - Samut Prakarn - 9 stations) but the new rates would not applied on 1 July 2022 for sure but the new rates will apply very soon.
'ชัชชาติ' เคาะแล้ว ค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าบีทีเอส ตลอดสายไม่เกิน 59 บาท - ข่าวสด
'ผู้ว่าฯชัชชาติ' เคาะค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียวตลอดสายไม่เกิน 59 บาท


----------



## Wisarut

Paying the first 10,000 million Baht to all 6 contractors to start their works on Purple Line MRT 
MRTA has to speed up with the negotiation with the following agencies for land expropriation
1. Royal Thai Army Ordinance
2. Anti Aircraft Division
3. National Assembly
4. Irrigation Department in Si Yan
5. Ministry of Justice 

The settlement with those agencies had to be done before the end of August 2022 since MRTA have to transfer the first land expropriation to all 6 contractors within 120 days after issuing NTP on 25 April 2022, so they have to speed up the land expropriation on 410 land plot and 500 buildings and further land expropriations have to be done by Mid 2023.

EMUs, Signal installation and maintainance will have separated package to the concession holder which need to be compatible with the system used in the existing purple line MRT. 
This purple line MRT extension will interchange with Blue ring at Samyod and Orange Line MRT at Phan Fah



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/582154576695114


----------



## Wisarut

Fare hike by 1 Baht for Blue ring on the 6th, 9th, 11th and 12th station according to the contract with BEM to become effective on 3 July 2022, effectively causing the fare hike up to 17-43 Baht. Nevertheless, MoT is trying to find the way to subsidize the fare to be in 17-42 Baht range until the end of 2022

The number of passenger for both Blue ring and Purple line on 24 June 2022 is now 352,983 passengers a day (311,217 passengers for blue ring and 41,766 passengers for Purple line MRT, definitely reach the same level as Pre-Covid-19 level in 2019 at 337,015 passengers a day, a justification for fare hike. However, that 2019 level was when Blue line is not becoming Blue ring yet (still be like the original route of Bangsue - Hua Lamphong). So, the true recovery will happen when Blue ring could have the daily passengers of 600,000 passengers a day








รถไฟฟ้า MRT จ่อขึ้นค่าโดยสาร 1 บาทตามสัญญา "คมนาคม" เตรียมหารือตรึงราคาเดิม 17-42 บาทสิ้นปี 65 ช่วยประชาชน


รถไฟฟ้า MRT สีน้ำเงินถึงรอบปรับขึ้นค่าโดยสาร 1 บาทจำนวน 4 สถานี บอร์ด รฟม.อนุมัติตามสัมปทาน เริ่ม ก.ค. 65 นี้ จาก 17-42บาท เป็น 17-43 บาท รฟม.ชง คมนาคม คาด 29 มิ.ย.หารือ BEM ช่วยตรึงราคาเดิมถึงสิ้นปี 65 ลดภาระประชาชน




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on the internal decoration of Minburi station (PK30) of Pink line monorail



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=477995203994087


----------



## Wisarut

Consumer council gone mad to learn that BMA Governor Chatchart had accepted the concession to cap the maximum fare of BTS Skytrain to 59 Baht as suggested by TDRI since the day of ex Governor rather than 42-44 Baht as they keep advocating. Those consumer council (the pressure group) have never learnt that 100,000 Million Baht Debts had to be paid before coming back to 42-44 baht maximum fare rates ... How irresponsible they are! 









ต้องไม่เกิน 44 บาท! ‘สภาองค์กรผู้บริโภคฯ’ค้าน‘กทม.’เก็บค่าตั๋วรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเขียว 59 บาท


‘สภาองค์กรของผู้บริโภค’ ค้าน ‘ชัชชาติ’ ประกาศเก็บค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้า ‘สายสีเขียว’ 59 บาทตลอดสาย ซ้ำเติมผู้บริโภคท่ามกลางวิกฤติน้ำมันแพง เสนอกำหนดเพดานค่าโดยสารสูงสุดไม่เกิน 44 บาท ในช่วงที่ยังไม่มีต่อสัมปทาน




www.isranews.org













สภาองค์กรผู้บริโภคค้าน 'ชัชชาติ' ขึ้นค่าโดยสาร สายสีเขียว59บ.


สภาองค์กรผู้บริโภคตั้งโต๊ะแถลงด่วน คัดค้าน “ชัชชาติ สิทธิพันธุ์” ผู้ว่า กทม.ขึ้นค่าโดยสารสายสีเขียว 59 บาทตลอดสาย แนะควรคงเพดานไว้ที่ 44 บาท ให้ใกล้เคียงกับทุกสาย




www.thaipost.net


----------



## Wisarut

Sunday service of Chao Phraya Express Boat are about to be resumed on Sunday 3rd July 2022 
Nonthaburi to Wat Ratchasingkhon : 09:00 AM to 05:00 PM with the interval of 30-40 Minutes 
Wat Ratchasingkhon to Nonthaburi : 10:30 AM to 05:30 PM with the interval of 30-40 Minutes 

For Saturdays and other Holidays, the schedules will be as follows:
Nonthaburi to Wat Ratchasingkhon : 07:00 AM to 05:00 PM with the interval of 30-40 Minutes 
Wat Ratchasingkhon to Nonthaburi : 08:30 AM to 05:30 PM with the interval of 20-40 Minutes 









เรือด่วนเจ้าพระยากลับมาให้บริการวันอาทิตย์ เริ่มตั้งแต่ 3 ก.ค.นี้ รับท่องเที่ยวหยุดยาว


เรือด่วนเจ้าพระยาประกาศกลับมาให้บริการเรือธงส้มในวันอาทิตย์ เริ่ม 3 ก.ค.นี้เพื่อส่งเสริมการเดินทางท่องเที่ยวริมแม่น้ำเจ้าพระยาในช่วงวันหยุด และอำนวยความสะดวกให้แก่ผู้โดยสารที่ต้องการเดินทางในวันหยุด




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Take a look inside Minburi station (PK30) of Pink Line monorail


----------



## Wisarut

Progress of Yellow line Monorail on 30 June 2022























Overall: 93.77% done

⚙Civil Works : 94.18% done

🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock : 93.22% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1638198829887222



Progress of Pink line Monorail on 30 June 2022























Overall: 89.43% done

⚙Civil Works : 91.01% done

🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock : 87.90% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5139861152787333



Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse on 30 June 2022 :

Overall Civil Works is 95.31 % done

Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 98.30% done

Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Ram Khamhaeng 34 by CKST Joint Venture - 97.69% done

Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 34 - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 97.42% done

Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 85.94% done

Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 91.52% done

Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 84.35% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1377318019414212


----------



## Codename B

*Pink Line Monorail Ride and the interior of Bombardier Innovia Monorail 300*


----------



## Codename B

__ https://www.facebook.com/104214578376877/posts/451567430308255



*Update !!! Bangkok metropolitan mass transit systems 🇹🇭 *

Currently, There are 8 lines with total distance of 212 km.
• BTS Light Green Line: 55.45 km.
• BTS Dark Green Line: 14 km.
• MRT Blue Line: 47 km.
• MRT Puple Line: 23 km.
• SRT Dark Red Line: 26.3 km. 
• SRT Light Red Line: 15.26 km. 
• Airport Rail Link (ARL): 28.7 km 
• APM Gold Line: 1.88 km. 

Under Constructions, 5 lines, 138 km:
• MRT Yellow Line (EBM): 30.4 km. (Open in 2023)
• MRT Pink Line (NBM): 37.3 km. (Open in 2023)
• MRT Orange Line: 22.5 km. (Open in 2025)
• MRT Purple Line south extension: 23.6 km. (Open in 2027)
• Airport Rail Link extension (Phaya Thai-Donmueang): 21.8 km. (Open in 2028)

Bidding, 6 projects, 69 km:
• MRT Orange line west extension: 13.4 km. (Open in 2027)
• SRT Light Red line extension (Siriraj Hospital-Salaya): 14.8 km. (Open in 2026)
• SRT Light Red line extension (Siriraj Hospital-Taling Chan) : 5.7 km (Open in 2026)
• SRT Light Red line extension (Bang Sue-Hua Mak) : 20.14 km. (Open in 2028)
• SRT Dark Red line extension (Rangsit-Thammasat University Rangsit Campus) : 8.84 km. (Open in 2026)
• SRT Dark Red line extension (Bang Sue-Hua Lamphong) : 5.76 km. (Open in 2028)

Future project, 8 projects, 134 km.
Total distance of Bangkok Mass Transit System: 554 km.

------------‐-----------------------------------------------------------
ขอขอบคุณภาพจาก (Photo credit): รฟม., กรมการขนส่งทางราง, Thailand Skylines
------------------------------------------------------------------------
เนื้อหาโดย Progressive Thailand 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Yappofloyd

Codename B said:


> Under Constructions, 5 lines, 138 km:
> • Airport Rail Link extension (Phaya Thai-Donmueang): 21.8 km. (*Open in 2028*)


Interesting, it was stated yesterday that construction will finally begin in October after many delays and 3 years after the contracts were signed. And that the line would open in 2026. 

If construction does begin in October, 2026 seems a tad ambitious and perhaps mid to late 2027 is more realistic? A 4 year construction timeframe has always been mooted, but as we know all lines have taken longer usually at least a year at the minimum. 

This extension was first approved in 2013 and was going to be tendered in late 2013/early 2014. However, the Yingluck govt delayed the process and then the May 2014 coup further delayed any tender. Then in early 2015 the junta stated that they would tendered the ext in late 2015, but that didn't happend and tthereafter in 2017 they changed the project to be incorporated into the Eastern HSR line (aka, 3 Airport line). When contracts were signed in Oct 2019 the consortium stated that they would begin work within 12 months and that the line would be operational by 2025. Obviously, Covid stopped that, but they still didn't achive any real progress in the 6 months before Covid hit or in the 2 years after the initial wave.

The extension could have been up and running by 2018/19, but now we are looking at nearly a decade later! 
Cest la vie!


----------



## George W. Bush

^^
Better late than never - i.e. if construction indeed starts in October.


----------



## Wisarut

Yappofloyd said:


> Interesting, it was stated yesterday that construction will finally begin in October after many delays and 3 years after the contracts were signed. And that the line would open in 2026.
> 
> If construction does begin in October, 2026 seems a tad ambitious and perhaps mid to late 2027 is more realistic? A 4 year construction timeframe has always been mooted, but as we know all lines have taken longer usually at least a year at the minimum.
> 
> This extension was first approved in 2013 and was going to be tendered in late 2013/early 2014. However, the Yingluck govt delayed the process and then the May 2014 coup further delayed any tender. Then in early 2015 the junta stated that they would tendered the ext in late 2015, but that didn't happend and tthereafter in 2017 they changed the project to be incorporated into the Eastern HSR line (aka, 3 Airport line). When contracts were signed in Oct 2019 the consortium stated that they would begin work within 12 months and that the line would be operational by 2025. Obviously, Covid stopped that, but they still didn't achive any real progress in the 6 months before Covid hit or in the 2 years after the initial wave.
> 
> The extension could have been up and running by 2018/19, but now we are looking at nearly a decade later!
> Cest la vie!


For the case of Orange Line MRT, it requires Supreme Administration Court Ruling to put the real end of the disputes which will take early 2023 to come out since BEM who has already become the real owner and a puppet master of MRTA would never let BTSC to grab into the Fiefdom of the company so they have to go up against yellow line extension as well as 30-year concession for Orange Line MRT at the expenses of Bangkokians. if the Supreme Administration court are not on the favor of this puppet master, I expect that MRTA Board of Directors are going to be on the docks of the Criminal Court for sure.


----------



## Codename B

*“Thai smile bus” (100% electric buses made by Thai company) to operate 71 more bus routes and replace non-air conditioned buses starting this August*

Hot (non-air-conditioned) buses are being phased out as they do not meet standards set under the Bangkok Mass Transit Authority's (BMTA) bus service reform plan.

“Thai Smile Bus“ was selected to provide the service for seven years and the company will introduce a fleet of air-conditioned electric vehicles on the route.

“Thai Smile Bus” currently operate 8 bus routes in Bangkok and will operate 71 more bus routes in Bangkok for a total of 79 bus routes.

"Thai smile bus" is one of the leader public bus service provider in Thailand. The company will deploy up to 337 new fully electric buses in bangkok by this year and 2,130 electric buses in total. This is part of the masterplan by bangkok mass transit authority or BMTA to phased out older diesel buses which emit PM 2.5 smog and replace it with up to 2,500 electric buses by 2025.









EV buses replace old banger No.8s


City commuters will soon bid goodbye to No.8 public buses -- dubbed "Fast and Furious" for the way they are often driven -- which will be replaced by a fleet of electric air-conditioned vehicles later this year.




www.bangkokpost.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/101697732276485/posts/179407294505528


----------



## Codename B

*54 electric minibuses to operate within a 400KM distance from Bangkok starting January 2023*




__ https://www.facebook.com/100047017301335/posts/593281972249041


----------



## Wisarut

Inside Kalantan station which has the escalators and stairways installed


----------



## Wisarut

Pier improvement on 29 Piers along Chao Phraya river with the price tag of 1,144 million Bahtto be done in 2023-24. Smart Per with Free WIFI and the automatic ticket system with restrooms for the handicapped to be implemented in 2024. The pier improvement has been started in 2019 to be done in 2024. 
So far, 5 piers have already done (Habor Dept, Memorial bridge, Nonthaburi, Tha Chang and Tha Sathon. 
The other 6 piers to be done in December 2022 including Rachiness (connecting with Sanam Chai subway station), bang Pho (connecting with Bang Pho station of blue ring), Phayap, Tha Tian, Rama 7, and Kiakkai
The other 18 piers are to be done in 2023 - 2024 including: Pinklao, Rama 5, Krungthon, Kiak Khai Ka, Oriental, Thewet, Ratchawongse, Si Phraya. Phrannok, Phibun Songgram 2 (Nonthaburi), Wat Tuek, Phibun Songkram 1, Wat Khema, Wat Soythong, Wat Thephakorn, Wat Thep Naree, Rotfai and Wat Sawettrachat

By the end of 2022, 20 more electric boats will be in use in addition to 28 existing eletric boats to have 48 electric boats





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/596224955288076


----------



## IsaanUSA

Codename B said:


> *“Thai smile bus” (100% electric buses made by Thai company) to operate 71 more bus routes and replace non-air conditioned buses starting this August*


Does this have anything to do with Thai Smile Airways or is this just a "lost in translation"?


----------



## Codename B

IsaanUSA said:


> Does this have anything to do with Thai Smile Airways or is this just a "lost in translation"?


Nothing to do with each other. Thai Smile Airways is a subsidiary of Thai Airways.

And not a lost in translation either. The name “Thai Smile Bus” is the same in Thai too.


----------



## Wisarut

Now, MRTA is now in legal hot water when BTSC has filed the case on the collusion for the bidding of 30-year Orange Line MRT concession to both DSI for special investigation along with the case to anti corruption since MRTA has deliberately favors to the rival which MRTA has been a shareholder, a serious case on the conflicts of interests.


https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9650000069196










“บีทีเอส” ร้องดีเอสไอสอบรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้มฉาว | เดลินิวส์


"บีทีเอส" ยื่นแล้วดีเอสไอสอบรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้มฉาว รฟม. กีดกันปิดโอกาสแข่งขัน-เอื้อประโยชน์รายหนึ่ง ไล่ล่าขยี้ทุกคนที่เกี่ยวข้องส่ง ป.ป.ช.เอาผิดอาญา




www.dailynews.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/597459571831281


----------



## Codename B

*New EV buses in Bangkok likely early next year*









New EV buses in Bangkok likely early next year


New electric buses are likely to start operating in the city early next year if a 953-million-baht plan to hire private operators is not delayed, according to the state-run Bangkok Mass Transit Authority (BMTA).




www.nationmultimedia.com












*New electric buses are likely to start operating in the city early next year if a 953-million-baht plan to hire private operators is not delayed, according to the state-run Bangkok Mass Transit Authority (BMTA).*

BMTA chief executive Kittikan Chomdoung Charuworapolkul said on Thursday that the terms of reference for electronic bidding would be completed in August and the bidding could be held within September.

“We expect to pick the winners and sign contracts with them around late 2022. You can see EV buses in service within early 2023,” he said.

The BMTA, which operates public buses in Bangkok, plans to hire private firms to operate 224 electric buses to help boost its capacity for serving up to one million passengers per day.

Bus shortages have forced commuters to endure long waits, especially at night. However, the BMTA does not have enough budget to buy new buses to improve its service.

In February, the BMTA’s executive board approved the project to hire private firms to operate 224 electric buses with a budget of 953 million baht.

In order to ensure transparency of the project, the BMTA later decided to join the Integrity Pact of the Comptroller-General’s Department, Kittikan said on Thursday.

He said that the project’s bidding terms would be drafted under the observation of the Anti-Corruption Organisation of Thailand, in order to comply with the Integrity Pact.

“The drafted bidding terms will be reviewed in case of objection in order to ensure maximum transparency,” the BMTA chief said.

The use of the 224 EV buses is expected to help the BMTA save about 70 million baht in fuel costs per year, in addition to 160 million baht in annual maintenance costs.

At present, petrol and natural gas cost the BMTA about 1.5 billion baht per year while the maintenance costs are 1.6 billion baht.


----------



## Sunfuns

Great news about electric buses for sure, but do any of you know how this number of electric buses relates to total number of buses in Bangkok public transport?


----------



## Codename B

Sunfuns said:


> Great news about electric buses for sure, but do any of you know how this number of electric buses relates to total number of buses in Bangkok public transport?


It can be a little confusing, and I see no English news covering this in detail.

Let me summarize it:

Currently, *BMTA has 2,885 buses in service on 107 routes*, running 17,000 trips per day, and the efficiency has been adjusted to run up to 19,000 trips per day.

They want to increase the frequency, because at the moment the price of oil is expensive, and more people turn to BMTA buses, from 600,000 people a day, now up to 707,000 people a day.

Therefore, from various demand factors, BMTA has prepared a project to hire 224 electric buses to supplement its services. *This is a short-term operation, not more than 2 years*, during the replacement period that the rehabilitation plan of the BMTA has not been able to be finalized yet, but they will be able to receive the first lot of EV bus to run in November, the amount is 90 EV buses.

In addition, as planned, there will be more EV buses licensed by the Department of Land Transport to Thai Smile Bus (TSB) in 71 new routes, with the first lot of 175 EV buses scheduled for service in August 2022. In October 2022, a total of 750 EV buses will be delivered to TSB.

*In conclusion*

BMTA has 2,885 buses in service on 107 routes.
BMTA will get 90 EV Buses for this year (short-term operation) 224 EV buses in total by next year.
Thai Smile Bus (TSB) currently operates on 8 bus lines out of 107 routes with a total of 112 EV buses.
TSB got the right to an additional 71 routes + the current 8 routes. That is 79 bus routes out of 107 bus routes.
175 EV buses will be delivered to TSB in August 2022.
750 EV buses will be delivered to TSB in October 2022.
1,200-1,500 EV buses will be delivered to TSB next year 2023.
*- There will be about 1000 EV buses in BKK (replacing old buses) by the end of this year.
- For 2023 it is expected that 2,500 EV buses will be running in BKK out of the total 2,885 buses in BKK.*

source:








"ประยุทธ์" เร่งเครื่อง 'รถEV'สั่งเพิ่มรถเมล์ - ตุ๊กตุ๊ก ไฟฟ้า ลดน้ำมัน - มลพิษ


โฆษกรัฐบาลเผย “นายกฯ” ติดตามให้มีการใช้รถเมล์ไฟฟ้า EV - หนุนปรับโฉมรถตุ๊กตุ๊กไทยโดยรัฐบาลยินดีให้การสนับสนุน ขณะที่ รมว.คมนาคม ยืนยัน ภายในปีนี้ คาดจะมีรถเมล์ไฟฟ้าให้บริการประชาชนประมาณ 1,000 คัน




www.bangkokbiznews.com





Thai Smile Bus is currently hiring people for the new 71 bus routes that they got. They currently operate 8 routes, all EV buses.




__ https://www.facebook.com/101697732276485/posts/177900451322879


----------



## Sunfuns

Thanks a lot for a detailed explanation. I was afraid that maybe those 224 buses would be all in a medium term future. This should help significantly in reducing pollution, increasing passenger comfort and decreasing oil dependence. Hopefully it all works out as advertised.


----------



## Wisarut

Rising fuel cost (Diesel going up from 30 Baht per liter to 35 Baht per liter) and raw maerials due to inflation had already added the extra cost for implementing red line commuter extension from Taling Chan to Salaya (14.8 km) , so the cabinet has to increase the budget for red line commuter extension to Salaya by 470 million Baht - effectively ballooning up the expenditure on Salaya extension with 6 stations including the construction of new intermediate stations at Wat Soy Thong that serve both KMUTNB students and Yothin Boorana student and new intermediate station between Rama 7 Pier and EGAT Power Plant in Bang Kruay from 10,202.18 Million Baht to 10,670.27 Million Baht, ready for bidding in January 2023.

On the other hand,extension from Talingchan to Siriraj (5.7 km) has 3 stations to be constructed with the price tag of 4,694.36 million Baht and extension from Rangsit to Thammasart Rangsit (8.84 km) has 6 stations to be constructed with the price tag of 6,468.69 Million Baht will be on bidding in December 2022. 

Construcion of all three extensions of red line commuter will be started in May 2023 with a hope to be done in 2026 to facilitate the movements those collage students at Thammasart University rangsit campus, Mahidol University in Salaya and those who need to come to get medical treatments at Siriraj Hospital along with those medical students of Siriraj Hospital.

For the issue of missing link (Bang Sue Grand Central - Phyathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong) with total distance of 25.9 km and 9 stations at 44,157.76 Million Baht, there is an issue with Rajvithi station which need to be moved to connect with Ramadhibodee Hospiital just like Ramadhibodee Halt - with a hope to be done in 2028. 









น้ำมันพุ่ง เหล็กแพง ดันค่าก่อสร้างรถไฟสีแดง”ศาลายา”เพิ่มเป็น 1.06 หมื่นล้านบาท


บอร์ดรฟท.ไฟเขียวเพิ่มค่าก่อสร้างรถไฟสายสีแดงต่อขยาย “ตลิ่งชัน-ศาลายา” 470 ล้านบาท จาก 1.02 หมื่นล้าน เป็น 1.06 หมื่นล้านบาท เหตุราคาน้ำมันเพิ่มเกือบ20% เหล็กแพงและเงินบาทอ่อน เร่งชงครม.อนุมัติ ดันเปิดประมูลม.ค.66




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

BEM-CK vs Incheon - ITD - Incheon Transit Corporation for 30 year concession of Orange Line MRT with a hope to get the winner in December 2022 so as to start the system laying and rolling stock ready for service on Eastern side in August 2025 and the whole orange line in December 2027
เปิดซองแล้ว! ศึกชิงรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม “บางขุนนนท์-มีนบุรี” 1.4 แสนล้าน | เดลินิวส์
1 ส.ค.นี้ เดือด ศึกBEM-ITD เปิดซองข้อเสนอประมูล "สายสีส้ม"


----------



## Wisarut

Bangkok Land PCL (BLAND) is about to sign the contract for supporting Pink Line Monorail on the construction of the Mueangthong Thani Branch line along with contract to construct the via duct to connect Mueangthong Thani Monorail station with Challenger Hall and other buildings with Northern Bangkok Monorail Co. Ltd. (NBM) - subsidiary of BTS Group Holding (BTS) at 1,679.25 Million Baht (1,293.75 million Baht for supporting the construction and the annual 10.35 million Baht payment for maintenance for 30 years)
Mueangthong Thani Branch Line with the price tag of 4200 million Baht consists of 2 stations

Impact Mueangthong Thani station with Skywalk connection to Challenger Hall Building 1 along with Bee Hive community mall, with the price tag for this new Skywalk at about 1000 million Baht
Mueangthong Thani Lake - probably connect to Cosmo Bazaar, Novotel and Outlet Square - if not connecting at Impact mueangthong Thani
This branch line will be opened in 2025. 
With such a connection, Bangkok Land PCL is going to invest on the new Mori Condominium with 1040 units and the expansion of Lenôtre Culinary Arts School


https://www.infoquest.co.th/2022/221104


https://www.prachachat.net/general/news-997068
บีทีเอสลุยสร้าง "สีชมพู" เข้าเมืองทองฯ ร่วมมือบางกอกแลนด์ดันเปิดปี 67 คาดผู้โดยสาร 1.3 หมื่นคน/วัน


----------



## Wisarut

MRTA has transferred the following section to the contractors right now:

1. Section 3: Undereground section and station gates of Purple line from Phan Fah to Memorial bridge near Ban Khaek intersection which includes the under water tunnel across Chao Phraya river under the elevated public park near Phra pokklao bridge (the old Lavalin section) which has ITD-NWR MRT JOINT VENTURE (Italian Thai Development PCL - Naowarat Phatthanakarn PCL as contractors 
2. Section 4: Undereground section and station gates of Purple line from Memorial bridge near Ban Khaek intersection - Dao Khanong including the ramp near Mahaisawan intersection tunnel and Rama 3 Bridge which has Unique Engineering and Construction PCL as the contractor.

Next section to be transferred to the contractor is Section 5 (the elevated track sections along with the stations from Dao Khanong to Kurunai along with park and ride and stabling yard which has Italian Thai Development PCL as the contractor). However, the clearance of land transfer from Highway Dept and BMA is in need. 

However, the biggest bones of contention is Section 1 (Tao Poon - National Library) and Section 2 (National Library - Phan Fah) which have CKST-PL JOINT VENTURE (Ch. Karn Chang PCL and STECON) as the contractors.
The land transfers have to be done by the end of 2023 so the construction of 23.6 km MRT Purple line extension with price tag about 82,000 million Baht can be finished in December 2027. 
รฟม. ส่งมอบพื้นที่ชุดแรกสร้างรถไฟฟ้า "สีม่วงใต้" สัญญา 3-4 แล้ว | เดลินิวส์



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/605691124341459


----------



## Wisarut

Now, I just have learnt that the skywalk to connect Challenger Hall, Novotel, Impact Arena will be constructed at Muangthong Thani Lake station. Hope that this skywalk will connect with Cosmo Bazaar, and Outlet Square though 
เมื่อตระกูล “กาญจนพาสน์" จับมือสร้างเมืองทองให้สมบูรณ์เเบบ ด้วยรถไฟฟ้าสายสีชมพูส่วนต่อขยาย - Marketeer Online



__ https://www.facebook.com/marketeeronline/posts/5569185933133457


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> After EIA Clearance for 16.25-km Grey Line with the price tag of 27,899 million Baht, Real estate companies are appealing the acting BMA Governor Chatchart to speed up Grey Line Monorail since starting the consruction in 2024-2025 and opening in 2030 is too slow.
> 
> Here is the list of 15 stations and 1 maintainance center
> 
> Watcharaphon - Interchange with Pink line Monorail in fron of Liab Duan Ram Indra market
> Nuan Chan - between Bang Khuad canal and Nuan Chan canal
> Kaset - Nawamin in front of the Walk Community Mall - Interchange with Brown Line Monorail at
> Klong Lam Jiak near The Pud English Garden
> Yothin Phattana near The Image Medical Aesthetic Centre
> Ladphrao Soi 87 - near SCG Home Experience Ekkamai - Ram Indra Branch, CDC and Central Eastville
> Sangkhom Songkraw near Home Pro Ekkamai - Ram Indra Branch
> Chalong Rat - Interchange with yellow Line MRT at Lad Phrao 71 near the end of Lad Phrao Soi 73
> Sriwara near Indraporn - the shortcut to Bodin Decha school
> Pracha Uthit near Pracha Uthit - Pradit Manootham Intersection and Charoen Thong Gym (Thai boxing school)
> Wat Rama 9 - Interchange with Orane Line MRT at Wat Phra Ram 9 subway station
> Phetburi - Thong Lor on new Phetburi Road in front of Klong Tan Railway station .... Should have red line commuter at Klong Tan railway station
> Chaem Chan - near Ekkamai Soi 21 in front of Camillion Hospital
> Thong Lor 10 near Ekkamai Soi 5 - near the road o Donki Mall Thong Lor
> Thong Lor Interchange with Thong Lor station of BTS Skytrain at Sukhuvit Soi 55 (Thong Lor road)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=273191565002622&id=100069353403316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> บิ๊กอสังหาฯอ้อน ”ชัชชาติ” ผุดรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเทา ”วัชรพล-ทองหล่อ” เชื่อมเมือง การเดินทาง
> 
> 
> บิ๊กอสังหาฯอ้อน ”ชัชชาติ” ผุดรถไฟฟ้าสายสีเทา ”วัชรพล-ทอ …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.matichon.co.th


Department of Rail Transport has told BMA and consultant company on the issue 8 Grey Line Monorail stations (Watcharaphon - Thong Lor ) which need to be changed by coming up with the following changes:

1. GY02 => from Nuan Chan to Yoo Yen since this station is closer to Soi Yoo Yen and the old name will be the same as Nuan Chan station of Brown Line Monorail. 
2. GY03 => from Kaset - Nawamin to Pradit Manootham 27 since it will be the same as Kaset - Nawamin station of Brown Line Monorail, so Pradit Manootham 27 is more appropriate since it is closer to Soi Pradit Manootham 27 
3. GY04 => from Klong Lam Jiak to Pradit Manootham 25 since it will be the same as Klong Lam Jiak station of Brown Line Monorail, so Pradit Manootham 25 is more appropriate since it is closer to Soi Pradit Manootham 25 
4. GY06 => from Lad Phrao 87 to Pradit Manootham 15 since this station is on Pradit Manootham Road, not Lad Phrao road so Pradit Manootham 15 is more appropriate since it is near Soi Pradit Manootham 15
5. GY08 => from Chalong Rat to Ladphrao 71 since this station is to interchange with Ladphrao 71 station of Yellow Line Monorail. 
6. GY10 => from Pracha Uthit to Medical Development Clinic since this station is closer to Medical Development Clinic than Pracha Uthit road 
7. GY11 => from Phra Ram 9 to Wat Phra Ram 9 since this station has to interchange with Wat Phra Ram 9 subway station of Orange Line MRT
8. GY12 => from Phetburi - Thong Lor station to Pheburi 47 since this station has is near Pheburi 47 




__ https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/358201859837616


----------



## Wisarut

🚧🚆 Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse on 31 July 2022 :

Overall Civil Works is 95.94% done
Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 98.79% done 
Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark by CKST Joint Venture - 98.06% done
Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 98.34% done
Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 86.49% done
Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 92.72% done 
Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 85.42% done




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1398015830677764



Progress of Yellow line Monorail on 31 ๋July 2022
Overall: 94.56% done
⚙Civil Works 94.99% done
🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock 93.99% done




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1659873944386377



Progress of Pink line Monorail on 31 July 2022
Overall: 90.55% done
⚙Civil Works : 91.74% done
🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock : 89.39% done 




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5224269657679815


----------



## Wisarut

Asia Aera One has drastically improved Suvannabhum Airport Link as a basis for High Speed train connecting three airports


----------



## Wisarut

Purple line MRT needs to get clearance from Fine Arts Department since this extension is going to pass through Rattanakosin Island near Fort Mahakarn so any demolition of old buildings requires a consent from Fine Arts Department, it is going to drag the project to be opened well beyond December 2027. 
This happened to Contract 1 (Tao Poon - National Library with the track near Sukhothai palace not far from Sri Yan area and Vajira Hospital along with the old Dusit Palace Wall near Rajabhat Suan Sunanda) and Contract 2 (National Library - Phan Fah which started to follow the old city moat from Bang Lamphu to Phan Fah intersection)





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/612270263683545


----------



## Wisarut

SRT starts to bid for the construction of the first 2 extensions of red line commuters in December 2022 before calling for PPP with 30-50 year concession to eliminate the debts due to the cost overrun. The construction of the extensions is to boost up the confidence of the investors who will become the concession holder.

Here is the list of 2 extensions of red line commuters to be on bidding in December 2022:
1. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8.84 km). Construction started in May 2023 and opened in December 2026.
2. Taling Chan - Siriraj (5.7 km). Construction started in May 2023 and opened in December 2026.

The other 2 extension of red line commuter will be on bidding in January 2023:
1. Taling Chan - Salaya (14.8 km) including the construction of Bang kruay (EGAT) station to pick up the passengers at Rama 7 Pier, the local people of Bang Kruay, Wa Lamut along with EGAT and Wat Soy Thong station to pick up the passengers at KMUTNB along with Yothin Boorana school near Wat Soy Thong. Construction started in May 2023 and opened in December 2026.

2. Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Mark and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong (AKA missing links) with total distance of 25.9 km Construction started June 2024 and opened in early 2028.

The first three extensions [Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit / Taling Chan - Siriraj /Taling Chan - Salaya] which are to be opened in December 2026 will boost up the number of passengers by 250,000 passengers a day while the missing link will add the number of passengers to 400,000 passengers a day. At the time being, the number of passengers for existing red line commuter networks is 20,000 passengers a day, still not meeting the expected goal of 80,000 passengers.

However, MoT needs cabinet approval for the increasing budget on Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit section from 10,202 million Baht to 10,670 million Baht due to the rising inflation.

The PPP on the 6 sections of red line commuter networks with the price tag of 440,000 million Baht consist of the civil works, the signal and system installations and the new sets of EMU with the price tag of 188,000 million Baht, the Operation and Maintainance (O & M) at 222,000 million Baht and 38,700 million Baht extra work.

However, MoT decides to make a construction and system instllation first before calling for PPP bidding to handle the traffic along with EMU procrument and Operation and Maintainance (O & M) 

The original budgets for these 4 red line commuter extension are at 71,300 million Baht including:
1. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8.84 km) at 6460 million Baht
2. Taling Chan - Siriraj (5.7 km) at 4,690 million Baht
3. Taling Chan - Salaya (14.8 km) at 10600 million Baht
4. Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Mark and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong (AKA missing links) at 49,600 million Baht









รฟท. ลุยประมูลงานโยธา "ต่อขยาย" รถไฟสีแดง 4 เส้นทางก่อน PPP เดินรถ | เดลินิวส์


การรถไฟฯ ลุยเปิดประมูลงานโยธา ต่อขยายรถไฟสายสีแดง 4 เส้นทาง กว่า 7 หมื่นล้านก่อน ประเดิม 2 เส้นทาง “ตลิ่งชัน-ศิริราช/รังสิต-มธ.ศูนย์รังสิต” ธ.ค.65 เรียกความมั่นใจเอกชน ก่อนเปิดประมูล PPP เดินรถ 6 เส้นทาง คาดปี 69 ได้เริ่มนั่งต่อขยายสายสีแดง เตรียมชง ครม. ขอเพิ่มวงเงิน




www.dailynews.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/615844713326100


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Wisarut

Progress on improving the piers along Chao Phraya River
1. Rachinee Pier: 95% done to be done on 25 August 2022 

2. Tha Tian Pier : 68% done to be done on 30 September 2022 

3. Bang Pho Pier: 78 % done to be done on 20 September 2022

4. Rama 7 Pier: 40% done to be done on 31 october 2022

5. Phayap Pier : 60% done to be done on 30 September 2022

6. Kiakkai Pier: 13% done to be done in December 2023 - BMA has ordered to halt the work due to the construction of Kiakkai Bridge across Chao Phraya river 









เจ้าท่าปรับโฉม "ท่าเรือราชินี" คืบ 95% เปิดบริการใน ก.ย.นี้ เร่งอีก 4 ท่า เสร็จใน ต.ค. 65


'อธิรัฐ' ติดตามความคืบหน้าการพัฒนา “ท่าเรือราชินี” ยกระดับเป็น Smart Pier คืบ 95% คาดเสร็จเปิดบริการใน ก.ย.นี้ เจ้าท่าเร่งอีก 4 แห่ง ท่าเตียน บางโพ พระราม 7 พายัพ ปรับโฉมเสร็จในปี 65




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

After Director General of Department of Rail Transport had come to inspect the progress of Pink Line monorail at Laksi station (PK14) including the connection between Laksi station of Pink line and Laksi station of red line commuter and Wat Phra Sri station (PK12) including the paid area connection to allow seamless interchanges, he had told the press that the Progress of Pink line Monorail on 31 July 2022 is 90.55% done with Civil Works is 91.74% done and Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock is 89.39% done. The delays on Pink line monorail are due to the labor shortage by Covid-19 epidemic and overlapping structure against other projects nearby including the underground powerlines or so.

After the escalators and elevators along with stairways for inidiidual stations have been fully installed, the traffic surface of Ram Indra road and Chaeng Watthana road will be returned.

Pink line monorail will have to be opened in the following manners:
First phase: Minburi (PK30) - Chaeng Watthana Government Complex (PK 12) without opening Park and Ride, Noppharat Ratchathani (PK26 - main dropping point for Siam Park) and National Telecom (PK13 - main dropping point for Laksi district) in January - February 2023.
Full operation: July 2023.

Furthermore, Director General of Department of Rail Transport has come to inspect Yellow line monorail by running at 25 kph from Kelantan (YL12) to Sri Udom (YL16) wih the stop at Sri Nakharin 38 (YL14) before telling the press that the Progress of Yellow line Monorail on 31 July 2022 is 94.56% done with Civil Works is 94.99% done and Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock is 93.99% done. The delays on Yellow line monorail are due to the labor shortage by Covid-19 epidemic.

After the escalators and elevators along with stairways for inidiidual stations have been fully installed, the traffic surface of Thepharak road, Sri Nakharin road and Lad Phrao will be returned.

28 sets of Yellow line Monorail rolling stock is now at Wat Sri Iam depot while 1 set is waiting for custom clearance at Laem Chabang while the last set is still in the assembly line in the Mainland China, ready for Trial run by the end of October 2022.

Yellow line monorail will have to be opened in the following manners:
First phase: Phawana (YL02 - the main dropping point to Wat Lad Phrao) - Samrong (YL23) in January 2023.
Full operation: June 2023.

Let's see when 3 month free ride for test run will happen.


https://www.dailynews.co.th/news/1374919/



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/616163743294197





Wisarut said:


> 🚧🚆 Progress of Pink line Monorail on 31 July 2022
> Overall: 90.55% done
> ⚙Civil Works : 91.74% done
> 🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock : 89.39% done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5224269657679815





Wisarut said:


> 🚧🚆 Progress of Yellow line Monorail on 31 ๋July 2022
> Overall: 94.56% done
> ⚙Civil Works 94.99% done
> 🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock 93.99% done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1659873944386377


----------



## sarawatine

Wisarut said:


> SRT starts to bid for the construction of the first 2 extensions of red line commuters in December 2022 before calling for PPP with 30-50 year concession to eliminate the debts due to the cost overrun. The construction of the extensions is to boost up the confidence of the investors who will become the concession holder.
> 
> Here is the list of 2 extensions of red line commuters to be on bidding in December 2022:
> 1. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8.84 km). Construction started in May 2023 and opened in December 2026.
> 2. Taling Chan - Siriraj (5.7 km). Construction started in May 2023 and opened in December 2026.
> 
> The other 2 extension of red line commuter will be on bidding in January 2023:
> 1. Taling Chan - Salaya (14.8 km) including the construction of Bang kruay (EGAT) station to pick up the passengers at Rama 7 Pier, the local people of Bang Kruay, Wa Lamut along with EGAT and Wat Soy Thong station to pick up the passengers at KMUTNB along with Yothin Boorana school near Wat Soy Thong. Construction started in May 2023 and opened in December 2026.
> 
> 2. Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Mark and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong (AKA missing links) with total distance of 25.9 km Construction started June 2024 and opened in early 2028.
> 
> The first three extensions [Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit / Taling Chan - Siriraj /Taling Chan - Salaya] which are to be opened in December 2026 will boost up the number of passengers by 250,000 passengers a day while the missing link will add the number of passengers to 400,000 passengers a day. At the time being, the number of passengers for existing red line commuter networks is 20,000 passengers a day, still not meeting the expected goal of 80,000 passengers.
> 
> However, MoT needs cabinet approval for the increasing budget on Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit section from 10,202 million Baht to 10,670 million Baht due to the rising inflation.
> 
> The PPP on the 6 sections of red line commuter networks with the price tag of 440,000 million Baht consist of the civil works, the signal and system installations and the new sets of EMU with the price tag of 188,000 million Baht, the Operation and Maintainance (O & M) at 222,000 million Baht and 38,700 million Baht extra work.
> 
> However, MoT decides to make a construction and system instllation first before calling for PPP bidding to handle the traffic along with EMU procrument and Operation and Maintainance (O & M)
> 
> The original budgets for these 4 red line commuter extension are at 71,300 million Baht including:
> 1. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8.84 km) at 6460 million Baht
> 2. Taling Chan - Siriraj (5.7 km) at 4,690 million Baht
> 3. Taling Chan - Salaya (14.8 km) at 10600 million Baht
> 4. Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Mark and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong (AKA missing links) at 49,600 million Baht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> รฟท. ลุยประมูลงานโยธา "ต่อขยาย" รถไฟสีแดง 4 เส้นทางก่อน PPP เดินรถ | เดลินิวส์
> 
> 
> การรถไฟฯ ลุยเปิดประมูลงานโยธา ต่อขยายรถไฟสายสีแดง 4 เส้นทาง กว่า 7 หมื่นล้านก่อน ประเดิม 2 เส้นทาง “ตลิ่งชัน-ศิริราช/รังสิต-มธ.ศูนย์รังสิต” ธ.ค.65 เรียกความมั่นใจเอกชน ก่อนเปิดประมูล PPP เดินรถ 6 เส้นทาง คาดปี 69 ได้เริ่มนั่งต่อขยายสายสีแดง เตรียมชง ครม. ขอเพิ่มวงเงิน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailynews.co.th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/615844713326100


Is there any plan to extending the rail from Siriraj/Thonburi to Yommarat-Urupong? 

BTW about Bang Kluay (EGAT) Station project, I also think that Bangkok need to build more station in its commuter train network, because the system is metro-like/S-train system, for example are Bang Son – Taling Chan and Ban Thap Chang – Ramkhamhaeng section. Is there any plan to build a station behind north area of Chatuchak Bus Terminal? So the access to bus terminal become more easier.


----------



## Wisarut

sarawatine said:


> Is there any plan to extending the rail from Siriraj/Thonburi to Yommarat-Urupong?
> 
> BTW about Bang Kluay (EGAT) Station project, I also think that Bangkok need to build more station in its commuter train network, because the system is metro-like/S-train system, for example are Bang Son – Taling Chan and Ban Thap Chang – Ramkhamhaeng section. Is there any plan to build a station behind north area of Chatuchak Bus Terminal? So the access to bus terminal become more easier.


What I have mentioned above definitely cover that Siriraj/Thonburi (Taling Chan - Siriraj - 5.7 km) and Yommaraj/Urupongse (the missing link Bang Sue Grand central - Phyathai - Hua Mark and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong - totally 25.9 km including the underground section)

Bang Kruay (EGAT) station and Bang Son - Taling Chan are part of red line commuter by SRT, definitely not the job BMA or BEM to meddle with - other than the interchange of Purple line at Bang Son (handled by MRTA and BEM) and the future interchange of Orange Line MRT at Siriraj (for whoever become concession holder of Orange line MRT).
The Ban Thap Chang – Ramkhamhaeng section is a part of Orange Line MRT, so it is up to the one who gets Orange MRT Concession. Similar thing can be said to the future Southern extension of Purple line MRT from Tao Poon to Kru Nai.

For Mochit Bus terminal, I havew expectation that this bus terminal is to be moved out of the railway land near Bang Sue Grand centralto either Rangsit or so because Transportation Co. ltd. want to gain more money out of those taxi drivers who enter into their intercity bus terminal and that mass transit lines or even BMTA buses hurt their interests but they cannot refuse the connection with BMTA buses at all since BMTA buses have their terminal next to Mochit 2.

When the leasing term of Mochit 2 on railway land near Bang Sue Grand central is about to be expired, those intercity bus operators have aleady built their own terminal outside Mochit 2 though.


----------



## Codename B

Codename B said:


> It can be a little confusing, and I see no English news covering this in detail.
> 
> Let me summarize it:
> 
> Currently, *BMTA has 2,885 buses in service on 107 routes*, running 17,000 trips per day, and the efficiency has been adjusted to run up to 19,000 trips per day.
> 
> They want to increase the frequency, because at the moment the price of oil is expensive, and more people turn to BMTA buses, from 600,000 people a day, now up to 707,000 people a day.
> 
> Therefore, from various demand factors, BMTA has prepared a project to hire 224 electric buses to supplement its services. *This is a short-term operation, not more than 2 years*, during the replacement period that the rehabilitation plan of the BMTA has not been able to be finalized yet, but they will be able to receive the first lot of EV bus to run in November, the amount is 90 EV buses.
> 
> In addition, as planned, there will be more EV buses licensed by the Department of Land Transport to Thai Smile Bus (TSB) in 71 new routes, with the first lot of 175 EV buses scheduled for service in August 2022. In October 2022, a total of 750 EV buses will be delivered to TSB.
> 
> *In conclusion*
> 
> BMTA has 2,885 buses in service on 107 routes.
> BMTA will get 90 EV Buses for this year (short-term operation) 224 EV buses in total by next year.
> Thai Smile Bus (TSB) currently operates on 8 bus lines out of 107 routes with a total of 112 EV buses.
> TSB got the right to an additional 71 routes + the current 8 routes. That is 79 bus routes out of 107 bus routes.
> 175 EV buses will be delivered to TSB in August 2022.
> 750 EV buses will be delivered to TSB in October 2022.
> 1,200-1,500 EV buses will be delivered to TSB next year 2023.
> *- There will be about 1000 EV buses in BKK (replacing old buses) by the end of this year.
> - For 2023 it is expected that 2,500 EV buses will be running in BKK out of the total 2,885 buses in BKK.*
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ประยุทธ์" เร่งเครื่อง 'รถEV'สั่งเพิ่มรถเมล์ - ตุ๊กตุ๊ก ไฟฟ้า ลดน้ำมัน - มลพิษ
> 
> 
> โฆษกรัฐบาลเผย “นายกฯ” ติดตามให้มีการใช้รถเมล์ไฟฟ้า EV - หนุนปรับโฉมรถตุ๊กตุ๊กไทยโดยรัฐบาลยินดีให้การสนับสนุน ขณะที่ รมว.คมนาคม ยืนยัน ภายในปีนี้ คาดจะมีรถเมล์ไฟฟ้าให้บริการประชาชนประมาณ 1,000 คัน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bangkokbiznews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thai Smile Bus is currently hiring people for the new 71 bus routes that they got. They currently operate 8 routes, all EV buses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/101697732276485/posts/177900451322879











BMTA plans to get 3,200 electric buses


The Bangkok Mass Transit Authority may procure 3,200 electric buses to phase out fossil-fuelled buses from its fleet in three years, said deputy permanent secretary for transport, Sorapong Paitoonphong.




www.bangkokpost.com
 




Tomorrow (August 20), 40 electric buses will replace all the old non-airconditioned diesel buses of line 8.




__ https://www.facebook.com/1683658098593742/posts/3121893561436848


----------



## sarawatine

Wisarut said:


> What I have mentioned above definitely cover that Siriraj/Thonburi (Taling Chan - Siriraj - 5.7 km) and Yommaraj/Urupongse (the missing link Bang Sue Grand central - Phyathai - Hua Mark and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong - totally 25.9 km including the underground section)
> 
> Bang Kruay (EGAT) station and Bang Son - Taling Chan are part of red line commuter by SRT, definitely not the job BMA or BEM to meddle with - other than the interchange of Purple line at Bang Son (handled by MRTA and BEM) and the future interchange of Orange Line MRT at Siriraj (for whoever become concession holder of Orange line MRT).
> The Ban Thap Chang – Ramkhamhaeng section is a part of Orange Line MRT, so it is up to the one who gets Orange MRT Concession. Similar thing can be said to the future Southern extension of Purple line MRT from Tao Poon to Kru Nai.
> 
> For Mochit Bus terminal, I havew expectation that this bus terminal is to be moved out of the railway land near Bang Sue Grand centralto either Rangsit or so because Transportation Co. ltd. want to gain more money out of those taxi drivers who enter into their intercity bus terminal and that mass transit lines or even BMTA buses hurt their interests but they cannot refuse the connection with BMTA buses at all since BMTA buses have their terminal next to Mochit 2.
> 
> When the leasing term of Mochit 2 on railway land near Bang Sue Grand central is about to be expired, those intercity bus operators have aleady built their own terminal outside Mochit 2 though.


No I mean the shortcut from Siriraj/Thonburi to Yommarat-Urupongse, so the train don't need goes to Bang Sue first and able to goes directly to the Hua Mak/more far east or vice versa. It will help congestion of train traffic around Bang Sue. Is there plan for it?

When I talk abt Ban Thap Chang – Ramkhamhaeng section, I mean on the airport rail link line. Not the Orange Line, and Orange Line track is at Ramkhamhaeng Rd – Rama 9 Rd right? So of course it's far from Ban Thap Chang – Ramkhamhaeng railway station. CMIIW

For bus terminal, are there another more bus terminal (especially for city/metropolitan service, also including city bus interchange/station/terminus) in Bangkok beside Mo Chit Bus Terminal?

And anyway abt city bus service, I know this is OOT but is there a plan to making bus line that operating in the same route of Bangkok BRT become direct service route? So those busses are enter the busway and it pretty help to raising the quality such as headway and make integration to other bus route easier, or maybe even cheaper. Yeah maybe u can call it as "half BRT" route service.


----------



## Wisarut

sarawatine said:


> No I mean the shortcut from Siriraj/Thonburi to Yommarat-Urupongse, so the train don't need goes to Bang Sue first and able to goes directly to the Hua Mak/more far east or vice versa. It will help congestion of train traffic around Bang Sue. Is there plan for it?
> 
> When I talk abt Ban Thap Chang – Ramkhamhaeng section, I mean on the airport rail link line. Not the Orange Line, and Orange Line track is at Ramkhamhaeng Rd – Rama 9 Rd right? So of course it's far from Ban Thap Chang – Ramkhamhaeng railway station. CMIIW
> 
> For bus terminal, are there another more bus terminal (especially for city/metropolitan service, also including city bus interchange/station/terminus) in Bangkok beside Mo Chit Bus Terminal?
> 
> And anyway abt city bus service, I know this is OOT but is there a plan to making bus line that operating in the same route of Bangkok BRT become direct service route? So those busses are enter the busway and it pretty help to raising the quality such as headway and make integration to other bus route easier, or maybe even cheaper. Yeah maybe u can call it as "half BRT" route service.


Orange Line MRT section from Yommaraj to Siriraj (Thonburi) has ended any further need for red line commuter line to connect the eastern line with Southern line since it is not a good thing to compete in this way. Furthermore SRT and MoT had decided to move their central nodes of operation from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong to Bang Sue Grand central. 

Well, that BRT would be a target for the replacement by Grey line monorail though.


----------



## Codename B

sarawatine said:


> For bus terminal, are there another more bus terminal (especially for city/metropolitan service, also including city bus interchange/station/terminus) in Bangkok beside Mo Chit Bus Terminal?


There are 3 bus terminals in Bangkok:

Northern Bus Terminal (Mo Chit)
Eastern Bus Terminal (Ekkamai)
Southern Bus Terminal (Sai Tai Mai)


----------



## Wisarut

Can we wait for riding either electric commuter or Subway to see physicians at Siriraj Hospital in the next 5 years?
SRT and MRTA along with Siriraj Hospital have agree to create the underground interchange station at Siriraj Hospital, station with history since it was built on the land which used to be Thonburi Railway terminus as well as Wang Lang. On the top of the interchange is going to be the new hospital building for Siriraj 

MRTA has been assigned to come up with the new Action Plan for the construction of Siriraj Subway station and the new hospital building with the list of project activities in details to be in line with the current situation. For the issue of 5.7 km red line commuter extension from Taling Chan - Siriraj with the price tag of 4,694 million Baht, it needs cabinet approval of the budget after the modification of track works and other civil works with a hope to get approval in August 2022 so as to issue TOR for bidding and get the contractors to handle the Construction can be started May 2023 and opened in get done in May 2026 before the test run and opened in early 2027. 

For the issue of 35.9-km Orange line with the price tag of 140,000 million Baht, they need to get concession holder so as to get the concession holder in early 2023 and the concession holder must install the system and get EMUs to be ready to run on Minburi - Thailand Cultural Center in 2025 and the whole route of Orange Line MRT in 2028. 

For the issue related to the new hospital building for Siriraj Hospital with 15-floor + 3 underground level, the architect hired by Faculty of Medicine with the price tag of 2,000 million Baht, Siriraj Hospital has already designed but need to get the approval of the design by Rattanakosin Island Board which have authority to cover both eastern bank (Rattanakosin island and the area between the city moat and Phadung Krungkasem canal) and western bank of Chao Phraya (the old Thonburi city) in August 2022 before obtain the construction permission from BMA so construction can be started in 2023 and done in 2027. This new hospital building has 50,741 sq. m. of hospital area, 3410 sq. m. of Red line commuter station and 906 sq. m. for Orange Line MRT. This will be interchange station for public health to bring patients to get medical treatments with shorter travel time and cut down congestion within hospital. This is going to become a model for mass transit stations to follow. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/617387423171829


----------



## Codename B

4 more Electric Bus lines by Thai Smile Bus are preparing to run this August.




__ https://www.facebook.com/326789607435947/posts/5435944016520455


----------



## sarawatine

Wisarut said:


> Orange Line MRT section from Yommaraj to Siriraj (Thonburi) has ended any further need for red line commuter line to connect the eastern line with Southern line since it is not a good thing to compete in this way. Furthermore SRT and MoT had decided to move their central nodes of operation from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong to Bang Sue Grand central.
> 
> Well, that BRT would be a target for the replacement by Grey line monorail though.


Or what abt to just demolish the Siriraj branch so there's room for Orange Line track? Or maybe more crazier idea: reactivating whole/some of Bangkok Tram network and make a bridge for connecting whole tram network to Siriraj branch, so the branch line able to convert to be tram track. I don't know why but I just feel kinda irritated and mad to see a urban rail line (especially commuter train) that not connect rlly well LOL

If only the gauge of both tracks (Siriraj branch & Orange Line) are the same, I think they will just merger it, of course with some modification, for example railway embankment or making tunnel/viaduct in every intersection with street/road and signal upgrading to reach the heavy metro standard.

But is it already be a permanent plan that Orange Line western section will goes to Taling Chan via Siriraj/Thonburi? Is MRTA cannot reroute the plan? Bcoz I see a corridor that not too far from Liap Thang Rotfai Taling Chan Rd, which is Somdet Phra Pin Klao Rd until around Bang Bamru Station, are huge enough and the neighbourhood where surrounding the street are crowded enough too and there's Central Pinklao Shopping Mall but still not get any rapid transit plan AFAIK. 

Yes, I know abt the plan of moving central Station from Hua Lamphong to Bang Sue, but is it not too wasteful? Bcoz there's 14 tracks & 14 platforms. I mean if one day Bang Sue are overcrowded, especially when the HSR network are much bigger than now, Hua Lamphong will be so helpful, but SRT should build Wongwian Yai – Hua Lamphong + revitalising Maeklong Railway and extend it to Southern Line, for example in Pak Tho/just build Yommarat – Urupongse shortcut, or maybe even built shortcut between Hua Lamphong to Eastern Line, for example in old/new Makkasan Station (but this option + the one before this very showing that infrastructure development is too Bangkok-centric). 

For BRT, I don't know this is good or bad for Bangkok, but personally I feel kinda sad bcoz BRT (more precisely public transit exclusive train) is cheap rapid transit and often considered as "unsexy" but so efficient bcoz able to upgrading many things in sustainable transport (which is of course including public transit) such as upgrading local bus system to the next level, make rapid transit more accessible especially for those who vulnerable physically, and pro-road diet. 

Anyway is the Grey Line plan fixed?


----------



## Wisarut

sarawatine said:


> Or what abt to just demolish the Siriraj branch so there's room for Orange Line track? Or maybe more crazier idea: reactivating whole/some of Bangkok Tram network and make a bridge for connecting whole tram network to Siriraj branch, so the branch line able to convert to be tram track. I don't know why but I just feel kinda irritated and mad to see a urban rail line (especially commuter train) that not connect rlly well LOL
> 
> If only the gauge of both tracks (Siriraj branch & Orange Line) are the same, I think they will just merger it, of course with some modification, for example railway embankment or making tunnel/viaduct in every intersection with street/road and signal upgrading to reach the heavy metro standard.
> 
> But is it already be a permanent plan that Orange Line western section will goes to Taling Chan via Siriraj/Thonburi? Is MRTA cannot reroute the plan? Bcoz I see a corridor that not too far from Liap Thang Rotfai Taling Chan Rd, which is Somdet Phra Pin Klao Rd until around Bang Bamru Station, are huge enough and the neighbourhood where surrounding the street are crowded enough too and there's Central Pinklao Shopping Mall but still not get any rapid transit plan AFAIK.
> 
> Yes, I know abt the plan of moving central Station from Hua Lamphong to Bang Sue, but is it not too wasteful? Bcoz there's 14 tracks & 14 platforms. I mean if one day Bang Sue are overcrowded, especially when the HSR network are much bigger than now, Hua Lamphong will be so helpful, but SRT should build Wongwian Yai – Hua Lamphong + revitalising Maeklong Railway and extend it to Southern Line, for example in Pak Tho/just build Yommarat – Urupongse shortcut, or maybe even built shortcut between Hua Lamphong to Eastern Line, for example in old/new Makkasan Station (but this option + the one before this very showing that infrastructure development is too Bangkok-centric).
> 
> For BRT, I don't know this is good or bad for Bangkok, but personally I feel kinda sad bcoz BRT (more precisely public transit exclusive train) is cheap rapid transit and often considered as "unsexy" but so efficient bcoz able to upgrading many things in sustainable transport (which is of course including public transit) such as upgrading local bus system to the next level, make rapid transit more accessible especially for those who vulnerable physically, and pro-road diet.
> 
> Anyway is the Grey Line plan fixed?


BTW, that orange line MRT is underground so it is not an issue but there is a condition that the Orange Line MRT has to be cut down Bang Khun Nont to interchange with Blue Ring so as NOT to compete against Red line commuter. This is a political compromise which MRTA and SRT could make an agreement with Ministry of Transport has to be a mediator to halt any provocation and agitation by SRT Union


----------



## Appleich

sarawatine said:


> Anyway is the Grey Line plan fixed?


No, but hopefully it will because the current plan is a whole mess. The new governor looks to transfer both Grey Line and Silver Line to MRTA. I really hope they revamp the projects and make the alignments/connections to the existing lines better.








BMA mulls transferring new rail lines


Bangkok governor Chadchart Sittipunt now wants to transfer two new electric rail projects to the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA), while City Hall is still struggling to clear up problems surrounding the Green Line’s concessions.




www.bangkokpost.com


----------



## Wisarut

Ch. Karnchang PCL + BEM vs. Italian Thai Development PCL + Incheon mass transit on 30-year concession of Orange line MRT with the price tag of 140 billion Baht (14 billion Baht land expropriation, 96 billion Baht construction cost 32 billion Baht system installation along with new EMUs and maintainance) after BTSC has boycotted the bidding. Hope to get the winner to sing the 30-year concession in December 2022 so as to open the first section of Orange line MRT (22.5 km - 10 subway stations 7 elevated station) in August 2025 and the later section (13.4 km - 11 subway station) in December 2027. 








BEM-ITD คุณสมบัติผ่านฉลุย ชิง "สีส้ม" รฟม.เดินหน้าเปิดข้อเสนอด้านเทคนิค (ซอง 2)


BEM-ITD Group คุณสมบัติผ่านฉลุย รฟม.เปิดซองข้อเสนอซองที่ 2 (ด้านเทคนิค) เร่งประเมินข้อเสนอชิงสัมปทานรถไฟฟ้าสายสีส้ม ช่วงบางขุนนนท์-มีนบุรี (สุวินทวงศ์)




mgronline.com




เปิดแล้วซอง 2! ศึกชิง "รถไฟฟ้าสีส้ม" 1.4 แสนล้าน จ่อลงนามสัญญาปลายปีนี้ | เดลินิวส์



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/619944296249475


----------



## andyww

My apartment overlooks Chok Chai 4 station on the yellow line and here are a couple of photos. Last night 4 escalators arrived and some stairways along with some large cranes at 11 pm and were all in place by the morning. The two entrances, one on each side of the road are currently being worked on, but a third one, in front of the police station, the building in the foreground with the Thai flag seems to be been mothballed with nothing done at all. There are two other entrances at the far end of the station which have also had virtually no construction.


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Wisarut said:


> MRTA Board have no choice but to give 290 days extension for BTSC and STECON to construct pink line monorail due to the political football at both Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) near Siam Park due to the demands to construct the flyover across the intersection and Nonthaburi Government Complex station (PK01) due to the complains by those officers in Nonthaburi Government Complex along with Covid-19 epidemic. Worse still is the flood way project by Highway Department has caused the delay on the construction of Laksi District station (PK13), Chaeng Watthana Government Complex station (PK 12) and Chaeng Watthana 14 (PK 11) along with the construction of Bulk Substation 02) at Pakkret Intersection station (PK06).
> 
> 
> the opening of Pink line monorail in partial operation manners will be as follows:
> Phase 1: June 2022 => Opening Minburi (PK30) - Chaeng Watthana Government Complex station (PK 12) with the distance of 21 km with interchange to BTS Skytrain at Wat Phra Sri Mahathat (PK16) and Red Line Commuter at Lak Si station (PK14) but without opening Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) near Siam Park
> Phase 2: August 2022 => Opening Minburi (PK30) - Cholaprathat (PK 05) with the distance of 29 km even though Noppharat Ratchathani station (PK26) near Siam Park remains closed.
> Phase 3; July 2023 => Full opening Minburi (PK30) - Nonthaburi Government Complex station (PK01)
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3007315479489950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "รถไฟฟ้าสีชมพู" เปิดบริการเฟสแรก มิ.ย.65 "มีนบุรี-ศูนย์ราชการเฉลิมพระเกียรติ" | เดลินิวส์
> 
> 
> บอร์ด รฟม. ขยายเวลาก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้าสีชมพูออกไปอีก 290 วัน ส่องไทม์ไลน์เปิดบริการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีชมพู แบ่ง 3 เฟส ประเดิม มิ.ย.65 เฟสแรก มีนบุรี-ศูนย์ราชการเฉลิมพระเกียรติ ขณะที่เฟสสอง มีนบุรี-กรมชลประทาน ก่อนเปิดเต็มรูปแบบตลอดเส้น มีนบุรี-ศูนย์ราชการนนทบุรี ก.ค.66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailynews.co.th


That MOT or BMTA has mentioned to announced about Planned of Shuttle Bus Service for Between from Noppharat Ratchathani Pink Line station to Siam Amazing Park?


----------



## andyww

In Fra Structure said:


> I have been following the construction of Y15 Yellow Line Station near Seacon Square and have noticed some errors in fabrication of the structural steel resulting in one part of the pedestrian bridge being the wrong size. A new section appeared several months later. They have just fitted the end of platform escape stairway however, this had to be flame cut on site as two sections did not fit (looks a right bodge up).


The same at YL03 Chok Chai 4. Yesterday there was a guy cutting and shutting one of the large circular pillars. Much of the installed steelwork has been fettled as you can see where the original gray paint has been replaced with rusty weld. I am guessing the issue is not with the steel fabricators, who would simply do what the CAD told them, but the installation of the pillars incorrectly. In fact the working sites around the entrances look like a total confused mess with some awful concrete pouring and give the impression of incompetence.


----------



## Codename B

As with MRT blue line and purple line, it is now possible to use credit card for SRT Dark red line and light red line.




__ https://www.facebook.com/1260840273/posts/10229459860581857


----------



## Wisarut

SRT is calling a bidding for the first 3 red line commuter extensions in December 2022 and the 25.9 km missing link in January 2023. However, SRT is asking for additional 1,258 million Baht extra budget to implement the projects due to the cost overrun by the rising inflation worldwide including the rising Diesel price from 25 Baht per liter to 35 Baht per Liter while the exchange rate has been changed from 31.50 Baht / US Dollars to 35 Baht per US Dollars along with the hikes of construction materials due to the rising inflation.
The list of extensions for red line commuter networks to call a bidding in December 2022.
1. Talingchan - Salaya (14.8 km at 10,670.27 million Baht, up from 10,202.18 Baht in February 2019 by 468.09 milion Baht due to the extra 2 stations at Bangkruay-EGAT, Rama 6 Bridge station at Wat Soy Thong)
2. Talingchan - Siriraj (5.7 km at 4,694.36 million Bahtm down from 6,645.03 million Baht by 1,950.67 million Baht due to the transfers of EMU purchasing (4 sets of 4-car formation EMU) to PPP.
3. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8.7 km at 6,468 million Baht) - approved in 2019 at 6,570.40 Baht but now it has to cut down the construction cost by 101.71 milllion Baht
For the 25.9-km missing link which are to be on bidding in January 2023, Rajvithi station has to be modified to make a link to Ramadhibodee Hospital as well as Orange line MRT. However, this extra links has added up the cost from 44,157 million Baht to 47,000 million Baht.
For the 50 year PPP to allow private sector to run red line commuter networks with the price tag of 360 billion Baht just getting approval by SRT Board, but need to pass the approval from NESDB before reaching the cabinet. Once the cabinet has approved 50- year PPP, the bidding for PPP will be started in 2024 with a hope to get the daily passengers of 90,000 passengers a day with the accumulated revenue of 580 billion Baht








ชง "ครม." เพิ่มวงเงิน "ส่วนต่อขยาย" รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง 1,258 ล้าน | เดลินิวส์


รฟท. ชง ครม. ปรับกรอบวงเงิน “ส่วนต่อขยาย” รถไฟฟ้าสีแดง ต้นทุนก่อสร้างพุ่ง ภาพรวม 4 เส้นขยับเพิ่ม 1,258 ล้าน ลุยเปิดประมูลงานโยธาปลายปีนี้ 3 เส้น “ตลิ่งชัน-ศาลายา/ตลิ่งชัน-ศิริราช/รังสิต-มธ.” ขณะที่มิสซิงลิงก์ประมูลปีหน้า เร่งดัน PPP เดินรถ 6 เส้น 3.6 แสนล้าน สัมปทาน 50 ปี เปิดประมูลปี 67




www.dailynews.co.th












การรถไฟฯตั้งธงเปิดประมูลสายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยายปลายปี65


การรถไฟฯ เล็งทบทวนปรับเพิ่มวงเงินสายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยายช่วงตลิ่งชัน-ศาลายา ก่อสร้างปรับตัวสูงขึ้น ตั้งธงดัน 3 โครงการ เสนอ ครม. และเปิดประมูลได้ภายในช่วงปลายปี65 เตรียมเสนอคมนาคมพิจารณาแผน6 เส้นทาง เปิดPPP ระยะสัมปทาน 50 ปี




www.thaipost.net







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/622956835948221


----------



## Wisarut

Ramkhamhaeng 12 subway station starting to take shape



__ https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/posts/5039428429490254


----------



## Wisarut

Planning for Interchange station at Siriraj for both red line commuter and Orange Line MRT - delayed to get the action plan with activities in details for all 3 parties who involved in this project. Now 5.7-km red line commuter from Taling Chan to Siriraj has the budget cut from 6,645.03 million Baht to 4,694.36 million Baht since SRT has to cut the budget by transferring the 4 sets of EMUs in four car formation to PPP along with ticket system, traffic system along wiht O & M works (Operation and Maintainance) to private sectors by 1,950.67 Million Baht. This section is on bidding in December 2022 to get the contractor and started the construction in May 2023 and done in December 2027. 
For the case of Orane Line MRT, it is necessary to wait until December 2028 to get the line done and private sector to open the line. 
For the case of 2000 million Baht for Siriraj Hospital, it has 15 floor and 3 underground floor with usable area of 55,057 sq. m. (50,741 sq. m for hospital, 3,410 sq. m. for red line commuter, 906 sq. m. for Orange Line MRT.









นับหนึ่งใหม่...นั่งรถไฟฟ้าไปหาหมอ “สถานีร่วมศิริราช”เพื่อสุขภาพแห่งแรก | เดลินิวส์


”สถานีร่วมศิริราช” สถานีสุดพิเศษไม่ใช่แค่สถานีร่วมของรถไฟฟ้า แต่ยังเชื่อมอาคารรักษาพยาบาลของ "รพ.ศิริราช" จึงเป็นสถานีแห่งแรกที่เราจะได้นั่งรถไฟฟ้าทะลุเข้าโรงพยาบาลไปหาหมอได้!!! | เดลินิวส์




www.dailynews.co.th


----------



## In Fra Structure

chaodeknoi2016 said:


> Shuttle Bus Service for Between from Noppharat Ratchathani Pink Line station to Siam Amazing Park?


I asked the owner: "Most likely there will be a shuttle bus service. We are deciding whether to buy a few buses or hire bus operator".


----------



## Yappofloyd

Appleich said:


> No, but hopefully it will because the current plan is a whole mess. The new governor looks to transfer both Grey Line and Silver Line to MRTA. I really hope they revamp the projects and make the alignments/connections to the existing lines better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMA mulls transferring new rail lines
> 
> 
> Bangkok governor Chadchart Sittipunt now wants to transfer two new electric rail projects to the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA), while City Hall is still struggling to clear up problems surrounding the Green Line’s concessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bangkokpost.com


The original section of the BMA Grey line - Phase 1 - is generally fine. It provides good connectivity with other lines along a busy N-S corridor with many new housing estates at the northern end and mass transit along Thonglor. The latter brainfart idea of Phase 2 & 3 to essentially replicate the original BTS branch line plan (from Chong Nonsi to Rama 3) and to replace the BRT will have to be a completely seperate line if it is ever done. There is no really need for the Rama 4 section, but the Rama 3 section definately needs a line. Some of the Phase 3 section is better achieved by extending the MRT Blue line south along Ratchadapisek to the river as this would provide extra interchange options with 3 lines - SRT Dark Red, BTS Silom & MRT Purple.

As Khun Wisarut and I discussed previously, it would be great if the MRT Brown line and BMA Grey line shared an intergrated depot site to reduce cost and given the problems of finding suitable land along the corridor. If the Grey line is transferred back to the MRTA who 10 years ago previously didn't want to proceed with it, then it would be beneficial in having better interchange with MRTA lines (Pink and Brown). However, given the delays with other MRTA projects and current priorities I wonder if the MRTA would proceed with it earlier than the end of the decade?

As for the Bang Na to Airport line (unoficially called Silver line), that should be a branch BTS line as was originally proposed. Provision was built for that when the extension to Bearing was built and it would result in better network intergration while also future proofing extra capacity along the corridor compared with a light rail line.


----------



## Yappofloyd

Wisarut said:


> Ch. Karnchang PCL + BEM vs. Italian Thai Development PCL + Incheon mass transit on 30-year concession of Orange line MRT with the price tag of 140 billion Baht (14 billion Baht land expropriation, 96 billion Baht construction cost 32 billion Baht system installation along with new EMUs and maintainance) after BTSC has boycotted the bidding. Hope to get the winner to sing the 30-year concession in December 2022 so as to open the first section of Orange line MRT (22.5 km - 10 subway stations 7 elevated station) in* August 2025* and the later section (13.4 km - 11 subway station) in December 2027.





> Can we wait for riding either electric commuter or Subway to see physicians at Siriraj Hospital in the next 5 years?


Well considering the original plan was to tender the MRT Orange line in 2013, along with other lines a 5 year wait (BTS north ext, SRT Red lines etc) is not uncommon. In Bangkok, when it comes to transport one has to be very patient...

Best to ignore any opening date for the Western section until contracts are signed and construction actually begins. However, even at this time it is fair to say that it is highly unlikely that the Western extenstion will open in December 2027 even if the original tender specified a 3.5 year timeframe.

Unfortunately, the previous March 2024 opening date for the Eastern section is now August 2025! The MRTA has completely messed this up by delaying the operation and rolling stock tenders due to the cancellation and problems with the Western extension PPP tender process. (The Western ext tender was originally to be issued in late 2017, but was delayed after the govt changed it to a PPP tender.After further delays it wasn't finally issued until July 2020 with a late Sept 2020 deadline. However, that as we know was subsequently cancelled by the MRTA in Feb 2021 and subject to litigation by the BTSC).

Construction commenced in June 2017 with an original 1980 day timeframe for an original scheduled opening of October 2022. As we know there are always delays and there has of course been Covid impacts. However, as it stands construction will mostly be completed by the end of this year save for some final fitting out and systems testing. Had the MRTA completed the operation and rolling stock tenders in early 2021, the line could easily have opened in mid 2023 after a few months of testing which would have been a reasonable delay in the circumstances from the original October 2022 opening schedule. Indeed, the MRTA could have at least ordered the initial rolling stock and maintained ownership similar to owning the MRT Purple line rolling stock

However, now we are looking at around August 2025 which means essentially a 2 year period in which the line will be fully completed, but unable to be used due to no rolling stock! That's 2 years lost when pax should be using the line and 2 years of lost income .


----------



## Appleich

Yappofloyd said:


> The original section of the BMA Grey line - Phase 1 - is generally fine. It provides good connectivity with other lines along a busy N-S corridor with many new housing estates at the northern end and mass transit along Thonglor. The latter brainfart idea of Phase 2 & 3 to essentially replicate the original BTS branch line plan (from Chong Nonsi to Rama 3) and to replace the BRT will have to be a completely seperate line if it is ever done. There is no really need for the Rama 4 section, but the Rama 3 section definately needs a line. Some of the Phase 3 section is better achieved by extending the MRT Blue line south along Ratchadapisek to the river as this would provide extra interchange options with 3 lines - SRT Dark Red, BTS Silom & MRT Purple.
> 
> As Khun Wisarut and I discussed previously, it would be great if the MRT Brown line and BMA Grey line shared an intergrated depot site to reduce cost and given the problems of finding suitable land along the corridor. If the Grey line is transferred back to the MRTA who 10 years ago previously didn't want to proceed with it, then it would be beneficial in having better interchange with MRTA lines (Pink and Brown). However, given the delays with other MRTA projects and current priorities I wonder if the MRTA would proceed with it earlier than the end of the decade?
> 
> As for the Bang Na to Airport line (unoficially called Silver line), that should be a branch BTS line as was originally proposed. Provision was built for that when the extension to Bearing was built and it would result in better network intergration while also future proofing extra capacity along the corridor compared with a light rail line.


I really wish MRTA to take over the project and "revise" it as heavy rail. The line runs directly fron suburbs to the heart of Sukhumvit so a metro makes much more sense to me. Plus, I found the idea of dividing the line into 2 disconnected sections too absurd to be true. I mean, why do we need this impractical train line in Bangkok? This is not Berlin during the Cold War, just call it another line already. Ideally, I just wish the line could look something like this:
















For Silver Line, the current plan forces yet another impractical connection as commuters will have to walk 1 km-ish via sketchy and messy walkway just to get to BTS Green Line. That's a big no no. Even with someone who rarely take public transport could already tell this would fail miserably. I wonder what's going through the heads of those planning consultants. Authority have wasted millions of public money to have a decent railway plan but they came up with this instead? Unbelievable.










https://www.livingpop.com/10-facts-light-rail-bangna-suvarnabhumi-silver-line/


----------



## Wisarut

Appleich said:


> I really wish MRTA to take over the project and "revise" it as heavy rail. The line runs directly fron suburbs to the heart of Sukhumvit so a metro makes much more sense to me. Plus, I found the idea of dividing the line into 2 disconnected sections too absurd to be true. I mean, why do we need this impractical train line in Bangkok? This is not Berlin during the Cold War, just call it another line already. Ideally, I just wish the line could look something like this:
> View attachment 3741460
> 
> View attachment 3741464
> 
> For Silver Line, the current plan forces yet another impractical connection as commuters will have to walk 1 km-ish via sketchy and messy walkway just to get to BTS Green Line. That's a big no no. Even with someone who rarely take public transport could already tell this would fail miserably. I wonder what's going through the heads of those planning consultants. Authority have wasted millions of public money to have a decent railway plan but they came up with this instead? Unbelievable.
> View attachment 3741499
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.livingpop.com/10-facts-light-rail-bangna-suvarnabhumi-silver-line/


For the case of Silver line, it would be a lot better to come up with the new Bangna Intersection Station to make a proper interchange station between BTS Skytrain and Silver Line.

For the case of Grey line monorail, it would be a lot better if they have interchange at Phra Khanong Station of BTS Skytrain rather than Thong Lor station even though the neighbors along Sukhumvit 71 is much poorer than those who live along Soi Thong Lor (Sukhumvit 55). The other alternative is to go along Soi Ekkamai (Sukhumvit 63) but the connection with the Southern section of Grey Line monorail is still not so good.


----------



## Wisarut

Yappofloyd said:


> Well considering the original plan was to tender the MRT Orange line in 2013, along with other lines a 5 year wait (BTS north ext, SRT Red lines etc) is not uncommon. In Bangkok, when it comes to transport one has to be very patient...
> 
> Best to ignore any opening date for the Western section until contracts are signed and construction actually begins. However, even at this time it is fair to say that it is highly unlikely that the Western extenstion will open in December 2027 even if the original tender specified a 3.5 year timeframe.
> 
> Unfortunately, the previous March 2024 opening date for the Eastern section is now August 2025! The MRTA has completely messed this up by delaying the operation and rolling stock tenders due to the cancellation and problems with the Western extension PPP tender process. (The Western ext tender was originally to be issued in late 2017, but was delayed after the govt changed it to a PPP tender.After further delays it wasn't finally issued until July 2020 with a late Sept 2020 deadline. However, that as we know was subsequently cancelled by the MRTA in Feb 2021 and subject to litigation by the BTSC).
> 
> Construction commenced in June 2017 with an original 1980 day timeframe for an original scheduled opening of October 2022. As we know there are always delays and there has of course been Covid impacts. However, as it stands construction will mostly be completed by the end of this year save for some final fitting out and systems testing. Had the MRTA completed the operation and rolling stock tenders in early 2021, the line could easily have opened in mid 2023 after a few months of testing which would have been a reasonable delay in the circumstances from the original October 2022 opening schedule. Indeed, the MRTA could have at least ordered the initial rolling stock and maintained ownership similar to owning the MRT Purple line rolling stock
> 
> However, now we are looking at around August 2025 which means essentially a 2 year period in which the line will be fully completed, but unable to be used due to no rolling stock! That's 2 years lost when pax should be using the line and 2 years of lost income .


Political football is the reason since this MoT has advocated 30-50 year PPP concession and BEM will do anything even the legal violation to eliminate any potential rivals to gain the concession for the Orange Line MRT despite of the risk to bring MRTA Board of Directors to live behind the bars.


----------



## Wisarut

Department of Rail Transportation has a bullish confidence that the number of passengers for BTS Skytrain is climbing even after allowing BTSC to collect the passenger fees on Mochit - Khoo Khot section since the number of passengers have been climbing from 1.12 million passengers a day in early August 2022 to 1.14 million passengers a day in late August 2022. Furthermore, the number of passenger has been braking the record of Pre-Covid19 level in 2019 at 1.22 million passenger a day to 1.25 million passenger a day with the maximum at 1.3 million passengers (1,305,317 passengers to be more exact) on 26 August 2022.

The daily number of passengers on 26 August 2022 can be broken down as follows:
1. Intercity train 59,891 passengers
2. Airport Link 65,677 passengers
3. Red line commuter 19,487 passengers 
4. MRT (Blue ring and Purple line) 401,223 passengers 
5. BTS Skytrain 759,039 passengers 

Nevertheless, the average number of passengers is still 943,000 passengers a day, still lower than Pre-Covid19 by 23%. The fuel hike of 2022 and the rising traffic jams also helps to boost up the number of passengers for mass transit lines, especially on Fridays. Therefore, the fare collection on Bearing - Samut Prakarn and Mochit - Khoo Khot by BTSC is fully justified. 










ทุบสถิติ! ผู้โดยสารระบบรางพีคสุด 1.3 ล้านคน แซงทะลุก่อนเกิดโควิด-19 | เดลินิวส์


"กรมราง” มั่นใจเก็บค่าโดยสารรถไฟฟ้าสีเขียว “ต่อขยาย” ปริมาณผู้โดยสารไม่ลดลง ชี้ ส.ค. ตัวเลขผู้โดยสารพีคสุด 1.3 ล้านคน/วัน ทะลุก่อนเกิดโควิด คาดน้ำมันแพง-จัดกิจกรรมฯ-รถติด คนแห่ใช้บริการรถไฟฟ้าเพิ่ม




www.dailynews.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

SRT Union protesting against PPP on Red line commuter since they promised payments as the case of Airport Link by Asia Era one have been broken, so they cannot fully trust private sector on PPP of Red line commuter networks.
Note: SRT Union have alienated so many supporters to the point that Thai people no longer want to listen the appeals of those SRT Union.








สหภาพฯ รถไฟยื่นค้าน PPP เดินรถ "สายสีแดง" ชี้รัฐคุมราคาไม่ได้ ไม่ได้ผลตอบแทน เสี่ยงอุดหนุนเอกชนเพิ่ม


สหภาพฯ รฟท.-รฟฟ.ยื่นคมนาคมค้าน PPP เดินรถสีแดง สัมปทาน 50 ปี เอกชนเก็บรายได้ รัฐไม่ได้รับผลตอบแทน คุมค่าโดยสารไม่ได้ ขาดโอกาสถ่ายทอดองค์ความรู้ กระทบแผนเดินรถไฟฟ้า และมติ คนร.ตั้งบริษัทลูกเดินรถเพื่อลดภาระ




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on the bridge across Bang Kapi intersetion (EL08) from Tawanna to NIDA via The Mall Bang Kapi, Happy Land, Bang Kapi with the distance of 800 meter which had been handled by BMA - Steel Cross Beam and I-Girder have been erected



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1665129653860806



Running Yellow line monorail from Depot to HuaMark (YL11) via Sri Udom (YL16) - Kinf Rama IX park (YL15) - Sri nakharin 38 (YL14) - Sri Nut (YL13) - Kalantan(YL12 - test run station) and Hua Mark (YL11) at 25 kph




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1666569447050160



Progress on the (Walk Way) 4 entrances. So far, Entance for all 4 gates with hte gate at Lad Phrao 113- Ld Phrao 115. Gate 3 not done yet




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1674749172898854



Progress on Hua Mark statin of Yellow line Monorai (YL11) - interchange station with Hua Mark station of Airport Link at Gate No. 1 at Sri Nakharin Soi 17 and Hua Mark railway station at Gate No. 4 at Sri Nakharin Soi 12. Contractors are working on the 4 entrances and the installaltion of escalators, elevators, and stairways




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1676155372758234


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

In Fra Structure said:


> I asked the owner: "Most likely there will be a shuttle bus service. We are deciding whether to buy a few buses or hire bus operator".


yes! you're right!


----------



## Wisarut

MRTA inspect the progress of Pink line monorail from Nonthaburi Government Complex (PK01) - Noppharat Ratchathani along with Chaeng Watthana Government complex (PK12), National Telecom (PK13) , Rajabhat Phanakhon (PK15), by checing all instrument along with safety tolls during working from the elevated startion ... to prevent accident of falling, along with the sparks from connecting the metal 




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5263872970386150



Progress on Ram Indra 3 station (PK17) between Ram Indra Soi 3 and Ram Indra Soi 5 - starting to deocrate the ticket selling and platform along wite th installation of stairways and elevators 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5263809287059185



Progress on Talad Minburi (PK29) near Minburi market - just decoration and installation of stairways 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5244368909003223



WHich kind of entrance for Nonthaburi Government Complex that suit your need?




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5230357453737702



Starting to return Ram Indra road surface back to highway Dept after finishing Ram Indra 17- Ram Indra Soi23
more to be trfer



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5224390811001033


----------



## Codename B

Thai Smile Bus electric buses to enter service for line 17 & 82 on September 9, 2022, replacing the old non-aircon buses.

Line 17: Phra Pradaeng - Victory Monument
Line 82: Phra Pradaeng Pier - Bang Lamphu




__ https://www.facebook.com/Thaismilebusofficial/posts/191077416671849


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Wisarut

After 10 month of commerical operation for red line commuter since 29 November 2021, the number of passengers is climbing to break 3.2 million passenger landmark (3,277,824 passengers to be more exact) which implied the rising confidence of red line commuter services:

Red line commuter is running on time: 99.45%
Red line commuter is reliable: 99.52%
Red line commuter is ready for services: 100% 

Now, red line commuter has gotten ISO 9001 : 2015 from Bureau Veritas (BV) since April 2022. 



https://www.prachachat.net/general/news-1039773










ผู้โดยสารเพิ่มขึ้นต่อเนื่อง ‘รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง’ 10 เดือน รวมกว่า 3 ล้านคน


ผู้โดยสารเพิ่มขึ้นต่อเนื่อง ‘รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง’ 10 เดือน รวมกว่า 3 ล้านคน เผยตัวเลขสถิติ ความพร้อมของขบวนรถไฟฟ้าที่ 100%



www.thebangkokinsight.com


----------



## Wisarut

Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse on 31 August 2022 :

Overall Civil Works is 96.58 % done
Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 99.20% done
Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Hua Mark by CKST Joint Venture - 98.56% done
Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Hua Mark - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 98.98% done
Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 87.16% done
Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 94.46% done
Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 86.65% done




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/1418431588636188



🚧🚆 Progress of Yellow line Monorail on 31 August 2022 ⚙🚝🥳
Overall: 96.05% done
⚙Civil Works 95.98% done
🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock 96.13% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1681816068858831



📢Progress of Pink line Monorail on 31 August 2022⚙🚝🥳
Overall: 92.27% done
⚙Civil Works : 88.16% done
🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock : 90.92% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5309795132460600



Progress on Phawana station of Yellow line Monorai (YL02) - main dropping point to Wat Lad Phrao - the walkway to connect 4 gates with station building has been installed but not fully done yet
Gate No. 1 at Ladphrao Soi 41 (Soi Phawanan) - upstair and downstair
Gate No. 2 at Ladphrao Soi 41/1 - downstair
Gate No. 3 just before reaching Ladphrao Soi 46
Gate No. 4 at Ladphrao Soi 44




__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1680628368977601


----------



## Wisarut

Red line commuter has been proven as an Airpor Link for Donmueang international airport according to a physician from Chulaporn Hospital near Lak Si station - Hope that once pink monorail along with the extension to Hua mark and Hua Lamphong, there will be more passengers using red line commuter as an airport link for Donmueang international Airport. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/atthaporn.lim/posts/189830610109742


----------



## Wisarut

Purple Line MRT from Tao Poon to Krunai on 31 August 2022 :

Overall Civil Works is 2.92 % done

Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Tao Poon - National Library by CKST Joint Venture + PL - 2.73% done

Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations National Library - Phan Fah by CKST Joint Venture + PL - 2.80% done

Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Phan Fah - Memorial Bridge near Ban Khaek intersection by Italian Thai Development PCL - NWUR MRT - 4.81% done

Contract 4: Tunnels and subway stations Memorial Bridge near Ban Khaek intersection - Dao Khanong by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 3.02% done

Contract 5: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Dao Khanong - Krunai along with Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by Italian Thai Development PCL - 1.14% done

Contract 6: Platelaying by Italian Thai Development PCL 2.61% done









Heavy Rail Transit total distance of 23.6 km with 17 stations including 13.6 km subways with 10 subway stations







and 10 km elevated track with 7 stations















4 Park&Ride buildings on both sides of Bang Pakok and Rat Boorana




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTPurplelinesouth/posts/126524506803406


----------



## Wisarut

Chao Phraya express boat has changed the color of the flag from green to green yellow since it has stopped the same piers as yellow flag boats other than Nonthaburi - Phra Nang Klao - Pakkret bridge section effective on Monday 12th September 2022 - and it departs from the following piers at the following times
Pakket pier: 06.20 AM 06.50 AM 07.00 AM 07.20 AM 07.40 AM 07.55 AM 08.10 AM 
Phra Nang Klao pier: 06.20 AM 06.50 AM 07.00 AM 07.20 AM 07.40 AM 07.55 AM 08.10 AM 
"เรือด่วนเจ้าพระยา" แจ้งเปลี่ยนสีธง "ปากเกร็ด-สาทร" เป็นธงคู่เขียวเหลือง เริ่ม 12 ก.ย. เพิ่มความสะดวกผู้โดยสาร


----------



## Codename B

*Pink line Monorail Station | U/C *

By คุณ Noppon New Normal


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> *Pink line Monorail Station | U/C *
> 
> By คุณ Noppon New Normal
> View attachment 3812407
> 
> View attachment 3812413


Take a look here:
Light on MRT Pink line station
MRT Pink Line detail

34.5 km. + 3.7 km. (extension)
30 stations + 2 stations (extension)
Bombardier INNOVIA monorail 300, driverless monorail, 42 train sets, 4 cars per train set (maximum: 7 cars per train set)
Maximum speed 80 km./h.
The MRT Pink Line runs from Khae Rai area in Nonthaburi province to Minburi district in Bangkok.
Officially Open in 2023, extension part in 2024

Now, this pink line monorail station has been identified as East outer Ring road near Fashion island which is not beyond the expectation at all.



__ https://www.facebook.com/ProgressiveThailand/posts/503877858410545


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on development of Hua mark station of Yellow line Monorail and 460-m Phatthankarn Underpass 



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/1683453688695069



Progress on Lam Salee Interchange station of both yellow line monorial and Orange Line MRT





Progress on Maiyalarb station (PK20) between Ram Indra Soi 14 and Ram Indra Soi 18 - to decoration at ticket seling, platform, along with the installation of stairways from ticket level and platforms.



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/5326083534165093



Progress on Wat Phra Sri Interchange station of both Pink line monorial andGreen line of BTS Skytrain





BEM said the company will make Orange Line MRT Opened by the end of 2025 (within 3 year and a half) 
At the time being, the number of passengers for blue ring is 320,000 passengers a day, 85% of Pre-Covid-19 level. 
The company has expected to get the number of passengers for Blue ring in 2023 at 500,000 passengers a day due to opening of renovated Queen Sirikit National Convention center, along with the full opening of One Bangkok, Singha Estate, Samyan Mitrtown


https://www.prachachat.net/general/news-1048749


----------



## Wisarut

With the progress of Pink Line Monorail Like this one, I have the expectation that :
1. Laksi - Minburi (totally 17 stations) will be opened by April 2023 - Laksi station will be interchanged for red line commuter while Wat Phra Sri station willl be interchanged with BTK Skytrain. 
Once Grey line monorail has become a reality, it will interchange with grey line at Watcharaphon for sure. 
Once Orange line MRT has been opened in 2025, it will interchange with Orange Line MRT at Minburi for sure. 
2. Nonthaburi Civic Center - National Telecom (totally 13 stations) will be opened by July 2023. it will be interchanged with Purple Line MRT at Nonthaburi Civic Center
3. Mueang Thong Thani branch line (totally 2 stations) will be opened by the end of December 2025.




__ https://www.facebook.com/realist.co.th/posts/5161292867312879


----------



## Wisarut

The number passengers during the weekdays for Airport Link is now 60000 passengers a day while the number of passengers during the weekends is 30000 - 40000 passengers a day - recovered from the Covid-19 but still long ways to go to be back to 70000 - 80000 passengers a day in 2019 just before Covid-19. 
Now, the interval during rush hours have been cut from 10 minutes to 9 minutes.



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/638795054364399


----------



## Wisarut

Samrong Skywalk - the way to facilitate the interchanges between BTS Samrong station and Samrong staiton of Yellow line monorail - at gate 3 and gate 4 of BTS Skytrain


----------



## Wisarut

Kalantan station (YL12) of Yellow Line monorail has been lighted up 😁😁😁



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=198828059202493&id=109234258161874


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Samrong Skywalk - the way to facilitate the interchanges between BTS Samrong station and Samrong staiton of Yellow line monorail - at gate 3 and gate 4 of BTS Skytrain


Progress on Samrong Station of Yellow Line Monorail, September 2022


----------



## Wisarut

Cabinet has approved 3851.27 million Baht of budget (2338.27 million Baht for construction, 1400 million Baht for medical hardware, 113.01 million Baht salary) to construct the new medical building







for Siriraj Hospital







on 4.67 Rai of land (7456 sq. m.) which has and underground interchange station for red line commuter and Orange line MRT







with the construction starts in 2023 and done in 2026. 



https://www.prachachat.net/politics/news-1062816


----------



## Wisarut

Bangsue Grand Central now got the official name from His Majesty : *Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal*.
On the other hand, Red line commuter of both lines have gotten the official names as
1. *Nakhon Withi* for Bangsue Grand Central to Taling Chan
2. *Thani Ratthaya* for Bang Sue Grand Central to Rangsit


The latest peak of red line commter is 22,885 passengers on 8 September 2022.

For further extensions of red line commuter, the first 3 will have to get cabinet approval as soon as possible to call a bidding in December 2022 so as to start the construction in early 2023

1. Talingchan - Salaya (14.8 km) at 10,670.27 million Baht due to the construction of extra station at Bang Kruay - EGAT (connecting with Rama 7 Pier) and Rama 6 bridge at Wat Soy Thong to pick the students of KMUTNB and Yothin Boorana school .... and the rising inflation has forced SRT Board to raise the budget from 10,202.18 Million Baht approved in February 2019 to 10,670.27 Million Baht in 2022.

2. Taling Chan - Siriraj (5.7 km) at 4,694.36 Million Baht, down from 6,645.03 million Baht approved in March 2019 by 6,645.03 Million Baht after cutting down the budget on ticket, EMUs and O & M to be done by the future concession holders

3. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8.84 km) at 6,468.69 Million Baht, down from 6,570.40 million Baht approved in February 2021 by 101.71 Million Baht after cutting down the land expropriation along with the modification of civil works

For the issue of missing links (Bang Sue Grand central - Phyathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark and Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong with total distance of 25.9 km, still working on new Rajvithi station to function as the replacement of Ramathibodee Halt along with inflation that boost up the origina budget from 44,157 million Baht by 2,843 million Baht to 47,000 million Baht

These 4 extensions need the total extra budget of 1,258 million Baht








พระราชทานชื่อ “สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์” รถไฟฟ้าสีแดงนามใหม่ "นครวิถี-ธานีรัถยา” | เดลินิวส์


พระราชทานชื่อ “สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์” พร้อม "นครวิถี-ธานีรัถยา” นามใหม่รถไฟฟ้าสีแดง รฟท.ลุยประมูลก่อสร้างส่วนขยายปลายปีนี้ เติมโครงข่ายเดินทางประชาชน 3 เส้นทาง ตลิ่งชัน-ศาลายา/ตลิ่งชัน-ศิริราช/รังสิต-มธ.




www.dailynews.co.th












พระราชทานชื่อ รถไฟสีแดง-สถานีกลางบางซื่อ "นครวิถี-ธานีรัถยา" และ "สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์"


พระราชทานชื่อรถไฟสีแดงอ่อน (บางซื่อ-ตลิ่งชัน) นครวิถี สีแดงเข้ม (บางซื่อ-รังสิต) ธานีรัถยา หมายถึง เส้นทางของเมือง สถานีกลางบางซื่อ สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์ หมายถึง ความเจริญรุ่งเรืองยิ่งแห่งกรุงเทพมหานคร




 mgronline.com












พระราชทานชื่อ ‘สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์’ สายสีแดง ‘นครวิถี-ธานีรัถยา’


เผยชื่อพระราชทาน สถานีกลางบางซื่อ-สายสีแดง สถานีกลางบางซื่อเปลี่ยนเป็น ‘สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์’ ช่วงบางซื่อ-ตลิ่งชันได้ชื่อ ‘นครวิถี’ ส่วนช่วงบางซื่อ - รังสิต ได้นาม ‘ธานีรัถยา’




www.isranews.org







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/644446520465919


----------



## Codename B

Wisarut said:


> Bangsue Grand Central now got the official name from His Majesty : *Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal*.
> On the other hand, Red line commuter of both lines have gotten the official names as
> 1. *Nakhon Withi* for Bangsue Grand Central to Taling Chan
> 2. *Thani Ratthaya* for Bang Sue Grand Central to Rangsit
> 
> 
> The latest peak of red line commter is 22,885 passengers on 8 September 2022.
> 
> For further extensions of red line commuter, the first 3 will have to get cabinet approval as soon as possible to call a bidding in December 2022 so as to start the construction in early 2023
> 
> 1. Talingchan - Salaya (14.8 km) at 10,670.27 million Baht due to the construction of extra station at Bang Kruay - EGAT (connecting with Rama 7 Pier) and Rama 6 bridge at Wat Soy Thong to pick the students of KMUTNB and Yothin Boorana school .... and the rising inflation has forced SRT Board to raise the budget from 10,202.18 Million Baht approved in February 2019 to 10,670.27 Million Baht in 2022.
> 
> 2. Taling Chan - Siriraj (5.7 km) at 4,694.36 Million Baht, down from 6,645.03 million Baht approved in March 2019 by 6,645.03 Million Baht after cutting down the budget on ticket, EMUs and O & M to be done by the future concession holders
> 
> 3. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8.84 km) at 6,468.69 Million Baht, down from 6,570.40 million Baht approved in February 2021 by 101.71 Million Baht after cutting down the land expropriation along with the modification of civil works
> 
> For the issue of missing links (Bang Sue Grand central - Phyathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark and Bang Sue - Hua Lamphong with total distance of 25.9 km, still working on new Rajvithi station to function as the replacement of Ramathibodee Halt along with inflation that boost up the origina budget from 44,157 million Baht by 2,843 million Baht to 47,000 million Baht
> 
> These 4 extensions need the total extra budget of 1,258 million Baht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> พระราชทานชื่อ “สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์” รถไฟฟ้าสีแดงนามใหม่ "นครวิถี-ธานีรัถยา” | เดลินิวส์
> 
> 
> พระราชทานชื่อ “สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์” พร้อม "นครวิถี-ธานีรัถยา” นามใหม่รถไฟฟ้าสีแดง รฟท.ลุยประมูลก่อสร้างส่วนขยายปลายปีนี้ เติมโครงข่ายเดินทางประชาชน 3 เส้นทาง ตลิ่งชัน-ศาลายา/ตลิ่งชัน-ศิริราช/รังสิต-มธ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailynews.co.th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> พระราชทานชื่อ รถไฟสีแดง-สถานีกลางบางซื่อ "นครวิถี-ธานีรัถยา" และ "สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์"
> 
> 
> พระราชทานชื่อรถไฟสีแดงอ่อน (บางซื่อ-ตลิ่งชัน) นครวิถี สีแดงเข้ม (บางซื่อ-รังสิต) ธานีรัถยา หมายถึง เส้นทางของเมือง สถานีกลางบางซื่อ สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์ หมายถึง ความเจริญรุ่งเรืองยิ่งแห่งกรุงเทพมหานคร
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgronline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> พระราชทานชื่อ ‘สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์’ สายสีแดง ‘นครวิถี-ธานีรัถยา’
> 
> 
> เผยชื่อพระราชทาน สถานีกลางบางซื่อ-สายสีแดง สถานีกลางบางซื่อเปลี่ยนเป็น ‘สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์’ ช่วงบางซื่อ-ตลิ่งชันได้ชื่อ ‘นครวิถี’ ส่วนช่วงบางซื่อ - รังสิต ได้นาม ‘ธานีรัถยา’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.isranews.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/644446520465919


🙃











https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=466793462148608&id=100064538748844


----------



## Wisarut

Purple Line MRT from Tao Poon to Krunai on 30 September 2022 :

Overall Civil Works is 3.42% done

Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Tao Poon - National Library by CKST Joint Venture + PL - 3.17% done

Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations National Library - Phan Fah by CKST Joint Venture + PL - 3.22% done

Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Phan Fah - Memorial Bridge near Ban Khaek intersection by Italian Thai Development PCL - NWUR MRT - 5.79% done

Contract 4: Tunnels and subway stations Memorial Bridge near Ban Khaek intersection - Dao Khanong by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 3.37% done

Contract 5: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Dao Khanong - Krunai along with Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by Italian Thai Development PCL - 1.24% done

Contract 6: Platelaying by Italian Thai Development PCL 3.88% done









Heavy Rail Transit total distance of 23.6 km with 17 stations including 13.6 km subways with 10 subway stations







and 10 km elevated track with 7 stations















4 Park&Ride buildings on both sides of Bang Pakok and Rat Boorana




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTPurplelinesouth/posts/128692196613966



Test run of Yellow line monorail from Wa Sri Iam depot to Lad Phrao on Wednesday 12th October 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/473629368130993


----------



## thpsycho

Wisarut said:


> Hard to say - it is up yo your ISP's internet policy


Is it becausenim trying to access the link from the mobile app ?

Mobile internet connection im using AIS 5G
Home wifi internet connection im usinf AIS fiber

I cant open the link on both networks.


----------



## Wisarut

thpsycho said:


> Is it becausenim trying to access the link from the mobile app ?
> 
> Mobile internet connection im using AIS 5G Home wifi internet connection im usinf AIS fiber I cant open the link on both networks.


In such a case, I use True Move 5G


----------



## Codename B

*Automated People Mover (APM) by Thailand (developed by King Mongkut's University of Technology North Bangkok)*




__ https://www.facebook.com/ProgressiveThailand/posts/529809275817403


----------



## chaodeknoi2016

Codename B said:


> Automated People Mover (APM) by Thai (developed by King Mongkut's University of Technology North Bangkok)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/ProgressiveThailand/posts/529809275817403





Codename B said:


> *Self-driving autonomous electric minibus by Thai company*
> 
> National Science and Technology Development Agency (NSTDA) collaborating with Panus Assembly Co. Ltd. to make 15-seat autonomous electric minibus prototype that has a maximum speed of 35 km./h.
> This project is for boosting Thailand's EV and autonomous vehicle industry in the country.
> This autonomous electric minibus will be assembled, and will be tested for running in Thailand Science Park area in Pathum Thani province within 2023.
> ---------------‐--------------------------------------------------------
> ขอขอบคุณภาพจาก (Photo credit): NSTDA
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> เนื้อหาโดย Progressive Thailand
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/ProgressiveThailand/posts/541241104674220
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030990
> 
> View attachment 4030992


That is it! must used feeder for this plan to be can pick up passengers for Between from the Pink Line Nopparat Hospital Station to Siam Amazing Park!


----------



## Codename B

*📍Thai Smile Bus is ready to service 4 more lines*

Line 71 (1-39) Suan Siam - Khlong Toei
Line 81(4-45) Phutthamonthon sai 5 - Tha Ratchawaradit
Line 197 (1-52) Minburi Roundabout - Kubon Road - Hathairat Road
Line 529 (4-28) Samdam - Victory Monument

🔻Will be open on 15 October 2022.

In total Thai Smile Bus will then operates on 18 lines.




__ https://www.facebook.com/Thaismilebusofficial/posts/181779951022300


----------



## Codename B

Codename B said:


> *Progress of all under construction lines in Bangkok Metropolitan Area*
> View attachment 3949756
> 
> Under Constructions, 5 lines, 138 km:
> 97.74% • MRT Orange Line: 22.5 km.
> 96.96% • MRT Yellow Line: 30.4 km.
> 92.82% • MRT Pink Line: 34,5 km.
> 5.65% • MRT Pink Line branch line: 2.8 km.
> 3.42% • MRT Purple Line extension: 23.6 km.
> (Land expropriation) • Airport Rail Link extension: 21.8 km.
> 
> *Bangkok metropolitan mass transit systems*
> Currently, There are 8 lines with a total distance of 212 km.
> • BTS Light Green Line: 55.45 km.
> • BTS Dark Green Line: 14 km.
> • MRT Blue Line: 47 km.
> • MRT Puple Line: 23 km.
> • SRT Dark Red Line: 26.3 km.
> • SRT Light Red Line: 15.26 km.
> • Airport Rail Link (ARL): 28.7 km
> • APM Gold Line: 1.88 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/651752346402003


*Purple Line Extension: 23.6 km. - Progress 3.42%*

Pilot pile test




__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTPurplelinesouth/posts/128857159930803


----------



## Wisarut

Royal garzetts has issued the monorail zone for yellow line Monorail for all 23 stations along with depot and Park & Ride


http://www.ratchakitcha.soc.go.th/DATA/PDF/2565/E/242/T_0001.PDF




https://www.prachachat.net/general/news-1079280


----------



## Wisarut

Test run of Yellow line monorail from Wa Sri Iam depot to Lad Phrao on Wednesday 12th October 2022
พรุ่งนี้ “รถไฟฟ้าสายสีเหลือง” ทดสอบเดินรถสถานีไหน-เปิดบริการเมื่อไร

12 ต.ค.”โมโนเรลสีเหลือง”ขยายทดสอบระบบ วิ่งยาว16 สถานีจาก”ศรีเอี่ยม-ลาดพร้าว”



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/654227362821168






__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/473629368130993


----------



## Codename B

Test run for the whole yellow line




__ https://www.facebook.com/thestandardth/posts/3168496073443263


----------



## Codename B

*Yellow Line ready to have free public trial for 3 months after successful test run, 
before officially opens in early 2023*

In the first phase, 4 carriages per train will be available, with a capacity of 17,000 passengers per hour per direction. And a maximum of 7 carriages can be added per train, which will accommodate up to 28,000 passengers per train per direction.




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/655292682714636




































30.4 km, 23 stations


----------



## Wisarut

For the details on National Library Subway station, the 10-meter wide strip is just temporary measure.
Once the construction of National Library subway station is done, MRTA is going to ask contractor to restore the grass lawn back. MRTA DOES consult with Fine Arts Department every time including during EIA process. 
If Fine Arts Department has forced MRTA to cancel the construction of National Library subway station the distance between Vajira Hospital near Sang Hee Intersection and Bang Khun Phrom subway station at Bank of Thailand will be about 2 km due to the fact that the Northern end of National Library subway station is 837 meters from the Southern end of Vajira Hospital near Sang Hee Intersection and the length of National Library subway station is 305 meter with the depth of 23 meters and the Southern end of National Library subway station is about 800-900 meters from the Northern end of Bang Khun Phrom subway station. 

National Library subway station has side platforms with 4 gates. 
1. Suan Kularb University Alumni - Crown Properties Bureau land 
2. Commercial Rows on Phitsanuloke road [the main access to Thewet area of Bangkok] - Crown Properties Bureau land 
3. Commercial Rows on Samsen Road near Rajmangkla Institute, Thewet campus - Crown Properties Bureau land
4. National Library Gate in front of King Vajiravudh Memorial Hall - Fine Arts Department Land 

National Library Subway station will have the roof depressed by 3-4 meter to allow the grass lawn and the big tree root to allow the big trees to take roots 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/655999412643963


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> *Yellow Line ready to have free public trial for 3 months after successful test run,
> before officially opens in early 2023*
> 
> In the first phase, 4 carriages per train will be available, with a capacity of 17,000 passengers per hour per direction. And a maximum of 7 carriages can be added per train, which will accommodate up to 28,000 passengers per train per direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/655292682714636
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969838
> 
> View attachment 3969840
> 
> View attachment 3969842
> 
> View attachment 3969843
> 
> 
> 30.4 km, 23 stations
> 
> View attachment 3969849


Finally, the Yellow Line Monorail has reached Lad Phrao station - the track installation is DONE - the rest of the works is now the internal station decoration and the installation of stairways, escalators and elevators


----------



## Codename B

Wisarut said:


> Finally, the Yellow Line Monorail has reached Lad Phrao station - the track installation is DONE - the rest of the works is now the internal station decoration and the installation of stairways, escalators and elevators


ถึงกับต้องใช้เพลงมาร์ชเกาหลีเหนือเลยหรอ


----------



## Codename B

More pictures of Yellow Line Monorail



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=598805155179424&id=100051498353772


----------



## Codename B

*Pink Line Monorail: 34.5 KM*

First 17 stations out of 30 stations will be ready for free public trial after New Year
Whole line will open mid 2023









Photo by เข็มภัฏ ห้วยลึก




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/656762459234325


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> *Pink Line Monorail: 34.5 KM*
> 
> First 17 stations out of 30 stations will be ready for free public trial after New Year
> Whole line will open mid 2023
> 
> View attachment 3980388
> 
> Photo by เข็มภัฏ ห้วยลึก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/656762459234325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980367
> 
> View attachment 3980372
> 
> View attachment 3980378
> 
> View attachment 3980380
> 
> View attachment 3980382
> 
> View attachment 3980384


The first 17 stations of Pink Line out of 30 stations excluding National Telecom station and Noppharat Ratchathanee station along with park and ride would be opened along the first Phase in March 2023 since the final details not done yet. The overall of Pink line monorail is 92.28% done, civil work section is 92.82% while rolling stocks and electro-mechanic parts are 91.74% done. 

Delays of 34.5-km Pink line monorail have a lot to do with the way to deal with flood way on Chaeng Watthana road by Highway Department along with heavy rain and flood as happened on 3 October 2022. Furthermore, the Zero Covid policy in mainland China have delayed the delivery and installation along with the training by Chinese engineers with a hope to get all 42 sets of monorail sets in December 2022, not to mention about Covid-19 epidemic in Thailand that weaken so many workers in the construction sites. With the issues of constructions along Chaeng Watthana road along with Covid-19 like this, the whole pink line monorails will be done and opened in December 2023. 

On the other hand, MRTA has decided to open the whole Yellow line monorail (23 stations with the distance of 30.4 km from Lad Phrao to Samrong) in January 2023. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/656762459234325


----------



## nanar

Codename B said:


> Bangkok BTS Skytrain and Bangkok MRT are the same system. Both are heavy rails, the new trains even use the same rolling stocks.


Codename B, Thanks for your response, ad some comments :



> *Here are 9 reasons why a monorail was chosen*
> 
> 1. The monorail that will be used for the Pink Line and Yellow Line have a capacity to accommodate approximately 1,000 passengers per train, which is enough to meet the expected passenger traffic.


 Same capacity for BTS and MRT trains, if they use the good number of carriages => not a reason. 



> 2. Speed as a heavy rail train: The monorail has a maximum driving speed of 80 kilometers per hour, an average of 35 kilometers per hour. Equivalent to BTS and MRT heavy rail trains.


 If equivalent, it's not a reason for choose monorail.



> 3. Narrower runway structure: The width of the monorail is about 6.7-7.3 meters, narrower than the Heavy Rail structure which is about 9 meters wide.


Is the difference ( 2 meters) so important above avenues > 30/35 meters wide ?



> 4. Narrower Curved Radius: The monorail used has a minimum bend radius of about 70 meters, less than a heavy rail train that uses a minimum bend radius of 200 meters, allowing the monorail to turn along the road without having to expropriate a lot of space.


Chicago Elevated : 30 meters https://images.fineartamerica.com/i...cago-elevated-train-tracks-mike-burgquist.jpg



> 5. Uphill with ease: Monorail has a slope of up to 6%, which is different from heavy rail trains with a slope of 3.5%, making monorail more flexible, using less distance.


Is not Bangkok a very flat place ?



> 6. Save more on construction cost: Monorail is cheaper to build than heavy rail trains.


May be true for infrastructure, but not for vehicles, if you want same comfort level.



> 7. Light weight, low noise: The monorail is lightweight and uses rubber wheels, so it makes less noise than a heavy rail electric train that uses steel wheels running on steel tracks.


Not always true.



> 8. Airy, less shading: Monorail has a smaller structure. therefore not blocking the light or the wind. The area below is not opaque. It’s airy and not uncomfortable.


is it so important in a naturally warm place like bangkok where people prefer probably to walk in the shade?



> 9. The Pink Line and Yellow Line is a Feeder: These electric train is a secondary train line or Feeder that will feed people into the main train line such as the Purple Line, the Red Line, the Green Line and the Orange Line.


Is it really a reason ? 




> https://www.renderthailand.com/9-reasons-why-monorail/


 So these are official reasons, that I wanted to know. Thanks you again.


----------



## Wisarut

nanar said:


> @Codename B, Thanks for your response, ad some comments :
> 
> Same capacity for BTS and MRT trains, if they use the good number of carriages => not a reason.
> 
> If equivalent, it's not a reason for choose monorail.
> 
> Is the difference (< 2 meters) so important above avenues 30/35 meters wide ?
> 
> Chicago Elevated : 30 meters https://images.fineartamerica.com/i...cago-elevated-train-tracks-mike-burgquist.jpg
> 
> Is not Bangkok a very flat place ?
> 
> May be.
> 
> Not always true.
> 
> is it so important in a naturally warm place like bangkok where people prefer probably to walk in the shade?
> 
> Is it really a reason ?
> 
> https://www.renderthailand.com/9-reasons-why-monorail/ So these are official reasons, that I wanted to know. Thanks you again.


One Conclusion I can give you: Construction cost *MATTERS.*

Here is the debates on the issues of Yellow Line monorail


----------



## Codename B

nanar said:


> Codename B, Thanks for your response, ad some comments :
> 
> Same capacity for BTS and MRT trains, if they use the good number of carriages => not a reason.


This is the suburb, these monorails lines act as a feeder line.



nanar said:


> If equivalent, it's not a reason for choose monorail.


Cost matters a lot though.



nanar said:


> Is the difference ( 2 meters) so important above avenues > 30/35 meters wide ?


For the people, very much. Nobody likes big bulky pillars of BTS.



nanar said:


> Chicago Elevated : 30 meters https://images.fineartamerica.com/i...cago-elevated-train-tracks-mike-burgquist.jpg


Does it also not go very slow during the curve.



nanar said:


> Is not Bangkok a very flat place ?


It goes over and under expressways and different rail lines.




__ https://www.facebook.com/thestandardth/posts/3168496073443263





nanar said:


> May be true for infrastructure, but not for vehicles, if you want same comfort level.


For the whole project, it is still cheaper than building a heavy rail line.



nanar said:


> Not always true.


Test run with maximum speed 80 km/h. Does sounds less noisy.








nanar said:


> is it so important in a naturally warm place like bangkok where people prefer probably to walk in the shade?


A lot of Thais hate the big bulky pillars of BTS, where you can’t hardly see the sky.
And believe it or not, a lot of people complain about getting sunlight and wind blocked by the BTS pillars. 
The less bulkier, the better.



nanar said:


> Is it really a reason ?


These two lines are in the suburbs, and they don’t go to downtown areas, they don’t think that it will have that many ridership like the main heavy rail lines that goes through the downtown areas.

Main lines that are also heavy rails are:

Silom line
Sukhumvit line
Blue line
Purple line (south extension will go through downtown)
Orange line (west extension will go through downtown).
While the rest are considered feeder lines:

Gold line APM
Pink line Monorail
Yellow line Monorail
Brown line Monorail
Grey line Monorail
Then we also have commuter lines:

Airport Rail Link
Dark red line
Light red line










In the end, they could build a heavy rail line if they really want to, however cost and passenger demands are their main concerns.


----------



## Wisarut

Memorial bridge subway station on Prajadhipok Road near Suksa Naree school near Wongwian Lek on Thonburi side of Bangkok before the contractors (Italian Thai Development PCL - NWUR MRT - ) had come to clear the land and start the construction 🚇🟣 Tunnels and subway stations Phan Fah - Memorial Bridge near Ban Khaek intersection. Construction has started on 25 April 2022 to be done on 20 October 2027.

Note: with Memorial bridge sation like this, I have honestly said that this subway station should get the name as either Wongwian Lek or Ban Khek intersection since this station is much closer to either the old Wongwian Lek circle or Ban Khaek intersection than Memorial bridge. I prefer to have another subway station which is to be the real Memorial bridge subway station at Wat Liab but it may be too closed to Sanam Chai subway station.

Furthermore, it is a great regret that MRTA has decided NOT to construction Bang Lamphu subway station between Bang Khun Phrom subway station near Bank of Thailand and Phan Fah subway station due to the technical issue about subway station on the curve near Bang Lamphu intersection.

This kind of decision may have a lot to do with Rattanakosin Island committee who have disagreed with the ideas of the construction of Subway station near Bang Lamphu Intersection and near Wat Liab, so MRTA has to compiled with the committee decision in this way.



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTPurplelinesouth/posts/141910341958818



Samyod subway station on Mahachai road before the contractors (Italian Thai Development PCL - NWUR MRT - ) had come to clear the land and start the construction 🚇🟣 Tunnels and subway stations Phan Fah - Memorial Bridge near Ban Khaek intersection. Construction has started on 25 April 2022 to be done on 20 October 2027. Let's see how they are going to realize the interchange with Somyod Subway station of Blue Ring



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTPurplelinesouth/posts/141914121958440


----------



## Codename B

*Siam station and surrounding areas*

Siam Station is the busiest station in Bangkok, it’s an interchange station between Silom line and Sukhumvit line, located in the heart of Siam Shopping district.


----------



## Wisarut

Fare Hike of BTSC from 16 - 44 Baht to 17 - 47 Baht effective 1 January 2023
1 station = 17 Baht (Senior citizen = 9 Baht)
2 stations = 25 Baht (Senior citizen = 13 Baht)
3 stations = 28 Baht (Senior citizen = 14 Baht)
4 stations = 32 Baht (Senior citizen =16 Baht)
5 stations = 35 Baht (Senior citizen = 18 Baht)
6 staitons = 40 Baht (Senior citizen = 20 Baht)
7 stations = 43 Baht (Senior citizen = 22 Baht)
at least 8 stations = 47 Baht (Senior citizen = 24 Baht)
1-day pass 150 Baht


https://www.prachachat.net/general/news-1134231










คนกรุงอ่วม! บีทีเอสขึ้นค่าโดยสารเป็น 17-47 บาท เริ่ม 1 ม.ค. 66


บีทีเอสประกาศขึ้นค่าโดยสารสายสุขุมวิท, สายสีลมรวมต่อขยาย จาก 16-44 บาท เป็น 17-47 บาท เริ่ม 1 ม.ค. 66 เผยต้นทุน ค่าไฟ และเงินเฟ้อพุ่งสูง ปรับล่าสุดตั้งแต่ปี 60 และยังไม่เกินเพดานสูงสุด 64.53 บาท




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Pink Line Monorail at Ram Indra Outer Ring road station in front of Fashion Island 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1211939886340924


----------



## Wisarut

For the one who is going to get the concession to run Purple line MRT extension once it had been done in December 2027, it was found that it is much better deal to let BEM get the concession for the whole purple line from Klong Bang Phai (Bang Yai) all the way to Kru Nai (Rat Boorana) via Tao Poon rather than calling for the new bidding since the new bidding will have a risk of the single line has 2 concession holders, a recipe of endless friction. 
At the time being, Purple line MRT Southern extension is 3.8% done while BMA has transferred the land for the construction of purple line Southern extension to all 6 contractors while metropolitan Police has granted the permission for all 6 contractors to use the the roads (Samsen road, Phra Sumen road, Mahachai road, Phra pokklao road, Taksin road, Suksawat road) for the construction of purple line Southern extension.
Furthermore, MRTA is negotiating with Fine Arts Department (the landowner of National Library) to come up with compromise to get the permission to construct the gate and National Library Subway station 








เปิดผลศึกษารถไฟฟ้า "สีม่วง" เดินรถยาวต่อเนื่อง "เหนือ-ใต้" เวิร์กสุด! | เดลินิวส์


รถไฟฟ้า “ม่วงใต้” เดินรถต่อเนื่อง “ม่วงเหนือ” เวิร์กสุด! ผลศึกษาชี้ผู้โดยสารสะดวก ไม่เสียเวลาต่อรถที่ “เตาปูน” นั่งยาวๆ ตลอดสาย รอเคาะเอกชนรายเดิมเดินรถ หรือประมูลรายใหม่ ขณะที่งานก่อสร้างคืบแล้ว 3.8% ส่งมอบพื้นที่ให้เอกชน 100% ลุยสร้างเต็มสูบ




www.dailynews.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

🚆Progress on Orange Line MRT Eastern section - Yellow Line monorail - Pink line monorail - Pink Line monorail - Purple line MRT Southern extension on 30 November 2022 🔛
1. Orange Line MRT : Thailand Cultural Center - Monburi (Suiwinthawongse) 🏗 Civil Works is 98.48% done but system and EMUI is 0% done due to the need to get concession holder for the whole line along with the construction of Bang Khun Nont - Thailand Cultural Center with a hope to open the first section in August 2025 and the whole section in December 2027
2. Yellow Line Monorail : Lad Phrao - Samrong 🏗 Civil Works is 97.73% done 🚧 Electro mechanic and EMUs 97.72% done Overall progress is 97.73% done
3. Pink Line Monorail: Kae Rai - Minburi 🏗 ⚙Civil Works : 93.85% done 🚧
🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock : 94.12% done Overall progress is 94.00% done

4. Pink Line Monorail Sri Rat - Mueangthong Thani 🏗 Civil Works : 10.77% done 🚧 🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock : 4.05% done Overall progress is 8.52% done

5. Purple Line MRT: Tao Poon - Ratboorana - Kru nai (Kanchanaphisek ring) 🏗 Civil Works is 4.30% done - still working on archeological surveys and infrastructure survey



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/695632142014023



📢Progress of Pink line Monorail on 30 November 2022⚙🚝🥳
1. Pink Line Monorail: Kae Rai - Minburi 🏗
⚙Civil Works : 93.85% done 🚧
🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock : 94.12% done
Overall progress is 94.00% done

2. Pink Line Monorail Sri Rat - Mueangthong Thani 🏗
⚙Civil Works : 10.77% done 🚧
🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock : 4.05% done
Overall progress is 8.52% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONPINKLINE/posts/519556530198079










🚧🚆 Progress of Yellow line Monorail on 30 November 2022






















Overall: 97.73% done
⚙Civil Works 97.73% done
🚝Electro-Mechanic and Rolling stock 97.72% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/CRSTECONYL/posts/518580940302502



Purple Line MRT from Tao Poon to Krunai on 30 November 2022 :

Overall Civil Works is 4.30 % done

Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Tao Poon - National Library by CKST Joint Venture + PL - 3.77% done

Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations National Library - Phan Fah by CKST Joint Venture + PL - 4.01% done

Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Phan Fah - Memorial Bridge near Ban Khaek intersection by Italian Thai Development PCL - NWUR MRT - 7.00% done

Contract 4: Tunnels and subway stations Memorial Bridge near Ban Khaek intersection - Dao Khanong by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 4.57% done

Contract 5: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Dao Khanong - Krunai along with Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by Italian Thai Development PCL - 1.82% done

Contract 6: Platelaying by Italian Thai Development PCL 5.02% done

🟣 Heavy Rail Transit total distance of 23.6 km with 17 stations including 13.6 km subways with 10 subway stations 🚇 and 10 km elevated track with 7 stations 🚆 - the main focus is the survey for archeological sites within Rattaakosin Island along with infrastructure and public utilities.

🟣 4 Park & Ride buildings on both sides of Bang Pakok and Rat Boorana



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTPurplelinesouth/posts/144885888327930



Orange Line MRT from Thailand Cultural Center to Suwinthawongse on 30 November 2022 :

Overall Civil Works is 98.48 % done

Contract 1: Tunnels and subway stations Thailand Cultural center - Ram Khamhaeng 12 by CKST Joint Venture - 100% done - Finished

Contract 2: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 12 - Ram Khamhaeng 34 by CKST Joint Venture - 100 % done - Finished

Contract 3: Tunnels and subway stations Ram Khamhaeng 34 - Klong Ban Mah by Italian Thai Development PCL - 100 % done - Finished

Contract 4: Elevated tracks and Elevated stations Klong Ban Mah - Suwinthawongse by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 91.83% done

Contract 5 : Maintenance Center along with Park and Ride by CKST Joint Venture - 100 % done Finished

Contract 6: Platelaying by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - 89.54% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTOrangeLineEast/posts/477685051153667


----------



## Wisarut

Taksin road at Wongwian Yai before the construction of Wongwian Yai Subway station to connect both Wongwian Yai station of BTS Skytrain and Wongwian Yai railway station and Samreh subway station near Somdej Phra Pinklao Naval Hospital 



__ https://www.facebook.com/MRTPurplelinesouth/posts/145139698302549


----------



## Wisarut

Gates for National Library Subway station which MRTA is trying to negotiate with Fine Arts Department 





Gates for Vajira Hospital subway station near Sukhothai Palace and Sang Hee Intersection


----------



## Wisarut

Time to give up the boundary wall of Wat Iam Woranut to make the way for the gate of Bang Khun Phrom Subway station
ภาพประวัติศาสตร์วัดเอี่ยมวรนุช ตัดรื้อถอนกำแพง สร้างสถานีรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วง



__ https://www.facebook.com/WatIamWoranutch/posts/5626982037386872


----------



## Wisarut

Lad Pla Khao station between Lad Pla Khao intersection and Big C Ram Indra has the stairways erected - 12 December 2022, ready for service in 2023. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/krungthepMK/posts/211076317951434



Rajbhat Phra Nakhon station near AEON Chaeng Watthana and Rajbhat Phra Nakhon is almost done. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/krungthepMK/posts/211249687934097


----------



## Wisarut

Construction of Bang Khun Phrom Subway station







Wisarut said:


> Time to give up the boundary wall of Wat Iam Woranut to make the way for the gate of Bang Khun Phrom Subway station
> ภาพประวัติศาสตร์วัดเอี่ยมวรนุช ตัดรื้อถอนกำแพง สร้างสถานีรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วง
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/WatIamWoranutch/posts/5626982037386872


----------



## Codename B

*Thai Smile Bus opens 13 more electric bus lines this week *




__ https://www.facebook.com/Thaismilebusofficial/posts/195297213003907




Codename B said:


> *Bangkok will have 1,250 electric buses made by Thai company for service this year and up to 3,195 electric buses next year*
> 
> "Thai smile bus", is one of the leading public bus service provider in Thailand using the new 100% electric busses "NEX-MINEBUS" made by Thai company, NEX Point, a subsidiary company of "Energy Absolute PCL" (EA), for service in Bangkok.
> 
> Currently, the company deploys up to 656 electric buses, and will deploy 299 buses in November and 295 buses in December, a total of 1,250 electric buses in bangkok by this year. Next year, the company will deploy 1,945 buses, for a total of 3,195 electric buses for service in Bangkok.
> 
> Thai Smile Bus also has an application “TSB GO” that tracks buses using GPS system and show the number of passengers on board for efficient travel planning. TSB is transforming buses in the mass transit system of Bangkok and surrounding provinces into EV that are clean, comfortable, safe, PM2.5-free, and cashless payment (credit, debit, TSB card and QR code) is available. Moreover, the bus has ultra-fast charge technology that can be fully charged by EA ultra-fast charge station within 15 minutes and can run 250-350 km.
> 
> ------------‐-----------------------------------------------------------
> ขอขอบคุณภาพจาก (Photo credit): Thai Smile Bus, NEX Point
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> เนื้อหาโดย Progressive Thailand
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Edited by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/ProgressiveThailand/posts/566841402114190


----------



## Slagathor

What brand are the massive double decker VIP buses that I see around town on occasion (usually around Ekkamai or Mo Chit)? I always try to see if I can spot any logos but between their decorations, the fast driving and the other traffic obscuring the view, I can never spot it. 

They look bigger than European double deckers.


----------



## Wisarut

Construction of Wongwian Yai subway station has started, all trees removed





construction of Samyod subway station has started with direct connection with Blue ring 





The ventilator at Bang Lamphu for Bang Khun Phrom subway station. 





Pracha Uthit Intersection station of Purple line MRT - hope to be done on 31 July 2027





Phan Fah subway station - interchange station of Purple line MRT and Orange Line MRT


----------



## Wisarut

Reopening Wat Bumphen Nuea Pier on 24 December 2022 as the way to reopening Kwan Riam Floating market for Wat Sri Bunrueng - Minburi boat service along Saensaeb canal



__ https://www.facebook.com/eboatsaensaeb/posts/181174967848024


----------



## Codename B

Slagathor said:


> What brand are the massive double decker VIP buses that I see around town on occasion (usually around Ekkamai or Mo Chit)? I always try to see if I can spot any logos but between their decorations, the fast driving and the other traffic obscuring the view, I can never spot it.
> 
> They look bigger than European double deckers.


Mostly Volvo, Scania and Benz, however they usually only buy the chassis and then build everything else from there in the country.

The Chassis that they buy, and then everything is built by Thai car mechanic in the garage.


----------



## Codename B

*Double Decker Hop-On Hop-Off Bus*


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Urban Rail - All Current Lines*

Current service: 8 lines, 135 stations, 210.25 km (130.64 mi)
Under construction: 5 lines, 123 km (76 mi)


----------



## Blackhavvk

Codename B said:


> This is the suburb, these monorails lines act as a feeder line.
> 
> 
> 
> Cost matters a lot though.
> 
> 
> 
> For the people, very much. Nobody likes big bulky pillars of BTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it also not go very slow during the curve.
> 
> 
> 
> It goes over and under expressways and different rail lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/thestandardth/posts/3168496073443263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the whole project, it is still cheaper than building a heavy rail line.
> 
> 
> 
> Test run with maximum speed 80 km/h. Does sounds less noisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Thais hate the big bulky pillars of BTS, where you can’t hardly see the sky.
> And believe it or not, a lot of people complain about getting sunlight and wind blocked by the BTS pillars.
> The less bulkier, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> These two lines are in the suburbs, and they don’t go to downtown areas, they don’t think that it will have that many ridership like the main heavy rail lines that goes through the downtown areas.
> 
> Main lines that are also heavy rails are:
> 
> Silom line
> Sukhumvit line
> Blue line
> Purple line (south extension will go through downtown)
> Orange line (west extension will go through downtown).
> While the rest are considered feeder lines:
> 
> Gold line APM
> Pink line Monorail
> Yellow line Monorail
> Brown line Monorail
> Grey line Monorail
> Then we also have commuter lines:
> 
> Airport Rail Link
> Dark red line
> Light red line
> 
> View attachment 3993734
> 
> 
> In the end, they could build a heavy rail line if they really want to, however cost and passenger demands are their main concerns.


If overpasses are unacceptable for the inhabitants of the city, then it was necessary to use tunnels. Yes, it is more expensive, but it is more convenient and does not consume a resource above the ground. In my city, after a couple of unsuccessful experiments, they abandoned the construction of overhead lines.


----------



## Wisarut

Blackhavvk said:


> If overpasses are unacceptable for the inhabitants of the city, then it was necessary to use tunnels. Yes, it is more expensive, but it is more convenient and does not consume a resource above the ground. In my city, after a couple of unsuccessful experiments, they abandoned the construction of overhead lines.


It DID consume a lot of resource when you need to have to build the compensation buildings as requested by the landowners ... not to mention about the reparing of the road surface after finishing the construction. ... and at one point, the project has to be delayed after hitting the underground water spring during the construction of Samyod Subway station.


----------

